# Silentium~Arcane Arts



## Syrillian

Table of Contents ~ Dated and Referenced.

03.01.08 ~ Carbon Fiber shopping excursion & Homemade Router Table

03.02.08 ~ Script Samples (removed from completed build)

03.07.08 ~ Profiling Panels & Water Cooling Gear

03.09.08 ~ Raw Acrylic Panels, Case-size reference & Window Design

03.11.08 ~ Window Design... re-design...

03.16.08 ~ Side Panel, main window cut

03.22.08 ~ More Panel work and UV lighting experiments

03.22.08 #2 ~ Carbon Fiber Fabrication

03.24.08 ~ Carbon Fiber angle-brace (raw)

03.29.08 ~ Carbon Fiber angle cut... and some idle rambling

03.30.08 ~ More Panel work

04.04.08 ~ Top-Bezel work

04.05.08 ~ Carbon Fiber Day

04.06.08 ~ CF Panel, Radiator panels, and Hinges

04.12.08 ~ Top Bezel work

04.20.08 ~ Front radiator panels, side windows, and shaping implements

04.20.08 ~ Polishing....

04.26.08 ~ Radiator panels' mounting holes completed

04.29.08 ~ Power switch aperture and polishing of round overs and cuts

06.21.08 ~ Right-side panel window and top Bezel (10% polishing remains)

06.21.08 ~ Scale and size

06.22.08 ~ Cutting Day

06.29.08 ~ Feet failure... time to start again

07.04.08 ~ Replacement Feet

07.05.08 ~ Case assembly (test fit) with CF angles; HDD and Optical Drive Parts and, Pillars of Fire

07.08.08 ~ Motherboard support and HDD caddy work

07.16.08 ~ Test-fit of motherboard and optical drive assembly

07.18.08 ~ Motherboard rails, HDD panels and graphite tubes, et al.

07.19.08 ~ HDD cage test-fitment

07.28.08 ~ Random stuff that passes as my excuse to post some Blocks and the Motherboard

07.30.08 ~ CCFL lighting housing and mock-up

08.02.08 ~ Top panel work and lighting information

08.09.08 ~ CF angle hardware runners, CCFL cap and the beginnings of the HDD and PSU tray(s)/slider(s)

08.13.08 ~ Final assembly of the main chassis

08.30.08 ~ Assembly of internal parts begins

08.31.08 ~ Installing the primary exhaust fan

09.01.08 ~ Test-fit for carbon fiber motherboard tray and test for lighting

09.01.08 ~ Carbon Fiber Motherboard Tray test-fit

09.01.08 ~ Expansion slot and I/O block frame, and fan controllers

09.03.08 ~ Controllers, trays and rear panel

09.04.08 ~ Top bezel test-fit

09.05.08 ~ Carbon fiber motherboard tray assembly

09.07.08 ~ Motherboard tray handle, PSU rear panel, and pump support design

09.09.08 ~ Motherboard tray handle, HDD rack

09.11.08 ~ Pump supports, Motherboard tray, and racks

09.13.08 ~ Rear panel fitting and cutting

09.14.08 ~ Rear panel cut-outs complete, verifying fitment

09.14.08 ~ Coving, reservoir door, feet and other stuff

09.14.08 ~ Reservoir trap door mock up

09.19.08 ~ CCFL lighting prep-work

09.21.08 ~ Motherboard modifications, and GPU water blocks... with a little problem...

09.28.08 ~ Fabrication of small parts and fitment of rear panel

09.30.08 ~ Rear Panel and cove pieces bonded, repeated test-fitting of moving/removable parts

10.02.08 ~ Rear trap-door for reservoir 

10.04.08 ~ Rear exhaust fans and CCFL lighting installed

10.05.08 ~ Front panel and radiator test-fitment

10.06.08 ~ Pump stands

10.12.08 ~ Rear panel veneer, tray bezels, and tubing supports

10.15.08 ~ Front panels (test-fitment)

10.16.08 ~ Front topside support

10.18.08 ~ Q9550 arrives

10.22.08 ~ Some of the finish work

10.22.08 ~ Prepped for hardware installation, final wiring, and plumbing

10.25.08 ~ Hardware and Cooling components

10.25.08 ~ Hardware assembly (partial)

10.26.08 ~ Hardware installed

10.31.08 ~ Sleeving, fans, and the "dropped" gas struts

11.02.08 ~ Reservoir

11.05.08 ~ Replacement reservoir

11.07.08 ~ Loop assembly and wire management begins

11.08.08 ~ GPU Loop installed

11.09.08 ~ CPU loop installed

Note: Due to anomalies and stability issues with games/drivers/user, I have decided to switch back to Nvidia for now.

This decision was not easy, but in the end I felt that it would be better if I took it down a notch as the system (although stellar in many ways) just did not feel right, and was acting up without any discernible pattern or clear catalyst.

12.19.08 ~ Hardware transplant from ATI to Nvidia

12.21.08 ~ Transplant post #2


----------



## Marin

I wonder what this will be like, subscribed.


----------



## marcus000

Spill spill spill


----------



## Syrillian

...Dark indeed.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Gaah! Quit teasing us!









Subscribed.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Gaah! Quit teasing us!









Subscribed.









.... sorry...

there's only so many people that can "dissapear" in my city before the authorities start getting all nosy.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*









.... sorry...

there's only so many people that can "dissapear" in my city before the authorities start getting all nosy.










rofl _*prepares a bag/box to take this new project when done*_


----------



## bentleya

can't wait syr,







(subed)


----------



## Warfarin88

: piqued :


----------



## linskingdom

Can't wait.


----------



## ice_owl




----------



## aksthem1

omg omg omg I can't wait. lol. Subscribed


----------



## forcifer

ARG what is it? lol this is going to be awesome as usual


----------



## Syrillian

"Thank you." to prosser13









It was over a Chat, tea and crumpets that we were discussing the merits of names and the relevance and impact that they have on the referenced object. "Silentium" was his call. Thanks Mang!

This is another custom case.









The PC hardware is not yet known, or whether I will be the end-user. I do know what cooling hardware will be used, but that is a tale for another day.

This project is about excess: Unbridled, unashamed PC debauchery; completely unecessary, and entirely bereft of conventional wisdom.

It is liquid cooling with extreme prejudice.

Thanks for your interest Gents.


----------



## max302

I though all your other projects were too much, and now you theme your very own project "excess". I'm in for a heart attack.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Love all your custom cases and I can't wait to see how this one turns out. subscribed!


----------



## sammthegreat

@syrillian is there anything you cant make awesome?


----------



## forcifer

get some phase change!







or http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=21622 would be sweet. cant wait for how it turns out!


----------



## iandroo888

holy crap 9x120mm..


----------



## kennymester

Do an AMD Spider build. So far I think I'm the only one with a high end 790fx rig.


----------



## bentleya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


"Thank you." to prosser13









It was over a Chat, tea and crumpets that we were discussing the merits of names and the relevance and impact that they have on the referenced object. "Silentium" was his call. Thanks Mang!

This is another custom case.









The PC hardware is not yet known, or whether I will be the end-user. I do know what cooling hardware will be used, but that is a tale for another day.

This project is about excess: Unbridled, unashamed PC debauchery; completely unecessary, and entirely bereft of conventional wisdom.

It is liquid cooling with extreme prejudice.

Thanks for your interest Gents.












i was wondering how u pick your names, give prosser the rep not syr














only jkz mate, all this waiting is bad for my health

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forcifer*


get some phase change!







or http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=21622 would be sweet. cant wait for how it turns out!

















Phase Cool, it wound make your even better,









or water, phase and air cool different sections


----------



## Flower

I saw your build in CustomPC! Subscribed.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the nods and the sub's, Guys. Settle in for the long(ish) haul as this project is going to take some time.

I haven't been elusive or coy intentionally.... its just that I know how this thing is supposed to look and function, I just haven't really figured out how to go about it yet.

I seems that each attempt that I tried at sketchup or pencil and paper ended in failure..... I'm just gonna jump in and sink or swim.

That being said:

*Did some shopping today:*










*Carbon Fiber is amazing stuffâ€¦. take a look:*





































*No matter how many times I see this stuff it never ceases to mesmerize me.*

I needed a router table. I find that moving the work is much easier than moving the tool for several applications. I used a scrap piece from the Halcyon project for the table top. I also cut a free-floating guide [read: attaches to table with C-clamps]. The table itself is clamped to the work table outside.









































































*And lastly here is another addition:*

*Goodbye Jig!*


















*Hello little table saw!*


















Tomorrow I am going to start the calligraphy.


----------



## bentleya

nice saw, did u get my last pm hope you got all you bits, can't wait know for 2moz


----------



## FireMarshallBill

pretty router table!


----------



## pjlietz

You must have read my mine with the setup for the router, I'm going to do the samething







Can't wait to see this one in progress!


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks.

I got it off of ebay (NIB).... saved a 100 bucks in comparison to both big-box stores that are in my city. Sweeeeet!
















I was able to find most of what I needed at the electronics liquidation store.... but that is for another on-going side project.


----------



## bentleya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thanks.

I got it off of ebay (NIB).... saved a 100 bucks in comparison to both big-box stores that are in my city. Sweeeeet!
















I was able to find most of what I needed at the electronics liquidation store.... but that is for another on-going side project.











i so wish things where that cheap here in england







,

and i must say syr 3 pages, and 300 views and not any work,


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*


pretty router table!


Danke! I already had all the stuff lying around.

It was funny... I was cursing the price of small router tables. I only had enough for the table saw or the router table, not both.

Then I realised that I could probably piece one together with materials that I already had.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


You must have read my mine with the setup for the router, I'm going to do the samething







Can't wait to see this one in progress!


Sweet! The Dremel does not perform all that well as a router, but I think that it is the bits as they lack the moving bearing. All it means is that more patience and attention is required as the travel is not as clean.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bentleya*


i so wish things where that cheap here in england










Ya...







I've noticed that stuff cost more in the UK when I have been fishing around on the Net. The saw was probably made in China... isn't China closer to the UK than the US? ... why would it cost more? Clearly there is an enormous gap in my economics knowledge

....still a bummer for whatever reason.


----------



## bentleya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Danke! I already had all the stuff lying around.

It was funny... I was cursing the price of small router tables. I only had enough for the table saw or the router table, not both.

Then I realised that I could probably piece one together with materials that I already had.

Sweet! The Dremel does not perform all that well as a router, but I think that it is the bits as they lack the moving bearing. All it means is that more patience and attention is required as the travel is not as clean.

Ya...







I've noticed that stuff cost more in the UK when I have been fishing around on the Net. The saw was probably made in China... isn't China closer to the UK than the US? ... why would it cost more? Clearly there is an enormous gap in my economics knowledge

....still a bummer for whatever reason.


i no it's weid, it works out about $100 for a dremel 300 over here


----------



## ice_owl

Hah thats cool I bought a router/cutter tool today something like a rotozip that I am going to table mount with the swivel base.Going to make a couple guides out of big U channel too. Now the table saw thing is cool, would you cut plexi with that? The reason I ask is I have some long cuts I need to make with mirror acrylic and I need minimum wastage or would my multi tool(router) work better with the spiral cutter and guides?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ice_owl* 
Hah thats cool I bought a router/cutter tool today something like a rotozip that I am going to table mount with the swivel base.Going to make a couple guides out of big U channel too. Now the table saw thing is cool, would you cut plexi with that? The reason I ask is I have some long cuts I need to make with mirror acrylic and I need minimum wastage or would my multi tool(router) work better with the spiral cutter and guides?

Yes, the table saw is specifically for cutting raw panels.

the blade is an 80 tooth / 10" blade designed for plastics (no melting). The stock DeWalt 4-tooth (







) jobber is ideal for pressure treated 4x4, or perhaps OSB.







...not a great detail-blade.

For the past year and a half I have been using the ol' angle/level/C-clamp setup. What a chore to set up an exact cut, even when multiple panels are the same dimensions - quite time consuming and laborious.

The Table Saw frees up a lot of build-time over a period of time.









Cutting acrylic.

This is the order of "cleanliness" when I am cutting:

Router w/ straight-cut bit (full-size, not the Dremel)
Table saw (w/ 70+ tooth blade)
Dremel with sideways bit and guide.
Cordless circle saw
Note that the options of Band Saw, Scroll Saw and Jig Saw are not there.... I haven't cut acrylic with any of those tools, which precludes me from commenting on them.

Many of the panels I have made were done with the Dremel and the sideways bit, then run across 400 sandpaper to provide a clean surface for capillary bonding - Yes, I have found a Dremel to do a bang-up job.


----------



## bentleya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yes, the table saw is specifically for cutting raw panels.

the blade is an 80 tooth / 10" blade designed for plastics (no melting). The stock DeWalt 4-tooth (







) jobber is ideal for pressure treated 4x4, or perhaps OSB.







...not a great detail-blade.

For the past year and a half I have been using the ol' angle/level/C-clamp setup. What a chore to set up an exact cut, even when multiple panels are the same dimensions - quite time consuming and laborious.

The Table Saw frees up a lot of build-time over a period of time.









Cutting acrylic.

This is the order of "cleanliness" when I am cutting:

Router w/ straight-cut bit (full-size, not the Dremel)
Table saw (w/ 70+ tooth blade)
Dremel with sideways bit and guide.
Cordless circle saw
Note that the options of Band Saw, Scroll Saw and Jig Saw are not there.... I haven't cut acrylic with any of those tools, which precludes me from commenting on them.

Many of the panels I have made were done with the Dremel and the sideways bit, then run across 400 sandpaper to provide a clean surface for capillary bonding - Yes, I have found a Dremel to do a ban-up job.











i think i'm going to have to get myself a router, how do you start cutting th perspex, cut from the end of plunge down


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bentleya*


i think i'm going to have to get myself a router, how do you start cutting th perspex, cut from the end of plunge down










Depends upon the type of cut.

What did you have in mind?


----------



## prosser13

*sits in background eating popcorn*

Yeah, don't worry, I'm just watching









*steals screws*

In for the ride man, and looking forward to it. Good luck and take care.


----------



## bentleya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Depends upon the type of cut.

What did you have in mind?

just straight cuts


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
*sits in background eating popcorn*

Yeah, don't worry, I'm just watching









*steals screws*

In for the ride man, and looking forward to it. Good luck and take care.

Thanks Broham.









erm... what is it with you and androo always taking my stuff....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bentleya* 
just straight cuts









If it is to clean up an edge, I set the guide to rip about 1/16" off the edge of the panel then run it through.

I am still doing my panel-sizing with the jig.... or as of last week the table saw.


----------



## bentleya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks Broham.









erm... what is it with you and androo always taking my stuff....









If it is to clean up an edge, I set the guide to rip about 1/16" off the edge of the panel then run it through.

I am still doing my panel-sizing with the jig.... or as of last week the table saw.









thanks bro























just save that to my doc's
















*sneacky smile*

i no he's secret (he he)

*now with a DR. Evil smile*

i'm going to be the best modder on ocn





















any thanks bro


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks Broham.









erm... what is it with you and androo always taking my stuff....









The look on your face when you found that last screw after 3 hours in your left pocket made my week


----------



## ice_owl

Awesome info Syrillian, I know Tap Plastics recommends the router. I have cut Lexan on my band saw but size limitation of pieces and walking of the blade mixed in with rough cuts make it so so tool for plastics.


----------



## Syrillian

My pleasure ice owl.

Between CyberDruid and TAP I am slowly honing my acrylic skills.

"what comes around goes around"


----------



## ice_owl

Well if your skillz were a blade you would be done honing and would be burnishing for the mirror polish as I see it.







Now get building that thing.


----------



## bentleya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ice_owl*


Well if your skillz were a blade you would be done honing and would be burnishing for the mirror polish as I see it.







Now get building that thing.










like i said yesterday, it like 5 pages 800 views and no work yet


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Subscribed (and excited).


----------



## ice_owl

^bentleya 
Quote:



like i said yesterday, it like 5 pages 800 views and no work yet


This is like the tailgate party.


----------



## bentleya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ice_owl*


^bentleya

This is like the tailgate party.


yep







to right


----------



## Syrillian

*Edit 12.07.08 ~ Post-build note: This aspect of the design concept was removed from the final build*

Ow!...Ow!...

...enough of the whipping, ice and bentleya!









I'm workin'... I'm workin'.... really. Heh! Thinking is work... sorta


















Seriously though; I have been spending a fair amount on deciding what scripts and fonts that I will use.

Here are a couple of shots from my sheets:










Some of you may recognise this passage(?)










Still trying to work out the wording.

*Design Element:*

The idea is that power and potentiality comes from two planes of existence (ethereal and physical), and that each plane has a specific set of attributes that it imbues into that existence.

The 2 planes have correlating and symbiotic elements; each set alone and separated from its counterpart still have a purpose, together the are a gestalt.... but they are separated by the Laws of Physics; what is on one plane has no direct access to what is on the other and vice-versa. It requires a common medium.

A means of juxtaposing them is required....

I'm off to the coast for excercise and mulling.


----------



## bentleya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Ow!...Ow!...

...enough of the whipping, ice and bentleya!









I'm workin'... I'm workin'.... really. Heh! Thinking is work... sorta


















Seriously though; I have been spending a fair amount on deciding what scripts and fonts that I will use.

Here are a couple of shots from my sheets:

Some of you may recognise this passage(?)

Still trying to work out the wording.

*Design Element:*

The idea is that power and potentiality comes from two planes of existence (ethereal and physical), and that each plane has a specific set of attributes that it imbues into that existence.

The 2 planes have correlating and symbiotic elements; each set alone and separated from its counterpart still have a purpose, together the are a gestalt.... but they are separated by the Laws of Physics; what is on one plane has no direct access to what is on the other and vice-versa. It requires a common medium.

A means of juxtaposing them is required....

I'm off to the coast for excercise and mulling.































us fighting







never lol
anyways it sounds goood really gooooooooood


----------



## Syrillian

heh! Fiction is fun....


----------



## pyr0m1

I know it's jumping back a bit, but for acrylic straight-cuts, why not use an acylic knife and a guide to scrape down about an eighth of an inch, then snap the piece off? It's very clean, and just requires a small bit of de-burring.

Beautiful calligraphy. I'm truly in awe.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pyr0m1* 
I know it's jumping back a bit, but for acrylic straight-cuts, why not use an acylic knife and a guide to scrape down about an eighth of an inch, then snap the piece off? It's very clean, and just requires a small bit of de-burring.

Beautiful calligraphy. I'm truly in awe.

No Worries about jumping about.









I have tried scoring and snapping... it just did not end up right. The problem for me was the tolerances for error. I can fudge or hide 1/64"... maybe 1/32" but not much more.

What happened was the snap needed to be cleaned up each time - not a problem. The issue was that no 2 "clean-ups" were the same; some required very little scraping and sanding, some needed more.

When 2 (or more) panels need to be identical it was a real chore.









...so I went with power tools. Besides, it is a great (valid) excuse to have power tools.









Perhaps you could do a "How To" thread on clean snapping. I am not at all opposed to doing it... if I can get it right.

Thanks for the compliment on the calligraphy, it was a pastime that I once cherished.


----------



## zacbrain

ooo this looks to be metal.









_feels the need to write a song about this*_


----------



## Syrillian

Zac!

Heh! Yeah... evidently there is a (Swedish?) band called "Silentium".


----------



## wastedtime

Another Syrillian mod log. yippeeee... subscribed

EDIT : The table saw is a monster


----------



## arekieh

Nice Calligraphy Syrillian, I started some but stopped. Was never that good at it.
btw, what is that righting?(another language?)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Another Syrillian mod log. yippeeee... subscribed

EDIT : The table saw is a monster












Ya... that little beast is gonna save me a lot of time, money and errors.
I just used it tonight on another project that I am working on. It took me 5 minutes to cut what would have taken me 30-45 minutes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Nice Calligraphy Syrillian, I started some but stopped. Was never that good at it.
btw, what is that righting?(another language?)


Thanks arekieh.

The second pic that I posted is a form of Tengwar. JRR Tolkien adapted it for the languages of Middle Earth.

What you see there is a portion of the inscription that is engraved into the, "One Ring.."

The very first post are the words for Body, Mind and Spirit.

...at least that is what I have gleaned in the research that I have done.


----------



## Indignity

I sneeze and out pops another worklog ... Geebus, do you guys ever stop? lol

/Subscribed as usual & look forward to the workmanship!


----------



## Syrillian

Gesundheit!

Thanks for subscription... I will do my best to entertain you.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


The second pic that I posted is a form of Tengwar. JRR Tolkien adapted it for the languages of Middle Earth.

What you see there is a portion of the inscription that is engraved into the, "One Ring.."

The very first post are the words for Body, Mind and Spirit.

...at least that is what I have gleaned in the research that I have done.











You sir, are as nerdy as the rest of us.









You know, the one ring thing gave me an idea. Wouldn't it be sweet to have a gold case, with the text wrapped around it?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


You sir, are as nerdy as the rest of us.










That my good Man is the *singularly biggest compliment* that I have received in the 1.5 years that I have been here.

I thank you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


You know, the one ring thing gave me an idea. Wouldn't it be sweet to have a gold case, with the text wrapped around it?


















... that does sound schweet!


----------



## bentleya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


That my good Man is the *singularly biggest compliment* that I have received in the 1.5 years that I have been here.

I thank you.








... that does sound schweet!










that asounds more than great


----------



## Syrillian

After spending some time with the aesthetics of the case insofar as graphics and scripts, I couldn't take it anymore and had to shift my focus for awhile.

I set up the router table, and started to profile some of the edges of the panels.

Here is the router table... please don't laugh:










This means I no longer have to lug materials around to a place that has a router table that I can use - Yay! I'm independant...WooHoo!!!

I considered (and still am) purchasing a used full-size router, but since the panels are are mere 1/4" to 3/16" thick, a full 1/4" round would be too much for my taste. I merely want something subtle.

Like so:










Cooling Gear:










All components will be internally mounted. The radiators will have custom-fabricated shrouds, and the all of the wiring will be sleeved properly.

Tomorrow I will work some more on the profiles and then return to the graphics department for some finalizations.


----------



## arekieh

nice








looking good


----------



## Indignity

Cool, you're making a hovercraft case







... Seriously, I couldn't imagine 16 fans on the rads(push-pull) & the 2 blowers going as well (dem bastages are loud as hell).

I love watching your work develop. Keep it up bro!


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*












Beam it up Scotty!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Beam it up Scotty!


















, im surprised noones made this image, so i made it as quickly as i could









although... zac= not a fan of star trek or star wars...


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


although... zac= not a fan of star trek or star wars...










...


----------



## ice_owl




----------



## bentleya

keep is coming syr, this is going to be one mean machine


----------



## Syrillian

heh!....







erm... perhaps some form of over-compensation!?!









-lol.

Anyhoo, would you guys mind chiming in a little?

I have not started cutting on the panel that houses the radiators, so I can still make changes.

My intention is to have the CPU and the NB on one loop, and the GPU's and the SB on the 2nd loop.

Perhaps 2 x 360's?

Considering the thermal and voltage specs on the 45nm CPU's perhaps some reconsideration is appropriate?

Please give me your opinions and insight.

Thank you.


----------



## bentleya

i wound have cpu on a PA120.2, then the gpu/s on a PA120.2, then s/b, n/b and mosfets on a PA120.2

or

have a Y Splitter before the cpu and have the s/b off of it on a PA120.3

have a Y Splitter before the gpu/s and have N/b off of it on a PA120.3

hope it helps


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


heh!....







erm... perhaps some form of over-compensation!?!









-lol.

Anyhoo, would you guys mind chiming in a little?

I have not started cutting on the panel that houses the radiators, so I can still make changes.

My intention is to have the CPU and the NB on one loop, and the GPU's and the SB on the 2nd loop.

Perhaps 2 x 360's?

Considering the thermal and voltage specs on the 45nm CPU's perhaps some reconsideration is appropriate?

Please give me your opinions and insight.

Thank you.











As you may have surmised 45nm run cool. Likely the NB is warmer than the CPU. GFX run hot and can handle it. You may want to go CPU > SB to maximize CPU cooling. My thought is that the CPU seems most affected by temp RE performance. So going as cold as possible on the CPU is priority one.

Not backed up with any rigorous tests...

Looking forward to any pictorials of how you lay up the CF panels...are they strictly cosmetic?


----------



## prosser13

PA120.2 for CPU + SB, and a PA120.3 for the GPUs + NB + MOSFETS maybe?

Or if you have room, PA120.2 for CPU + SB, PA120.3 for GPUs, PA120.1 for NB + MOSFETs?


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for commenting guys.

Yeah... the twin 480's was a boneheaded move.... unless I cram 2 systems into the case...









...nah...

So I think that I will give 360's a spin. Probably still overkill, but one of the design aspects I have in mind is flexability for various combinations of cooling options.

The carbon fiber is going to be integrated into the load-bearing aspects of the design.









Thanks again for your input Gents.


----------



## bentleya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thanks for commenting guys.

Yeah... the twin 480's was a boneheaded move.... unless I cram 2 systems into the case...









...nah...

So I think that I will give 360's a spin. Probably still overkill, but one of the design aspects I have in mind is flexability for various combinations of cooling options.

The carbon fiber is going to be integrated into the load-bearing aspects of the design.









Thanks again for your input Gents.



no prob bro







errm are you have sli - crossfire and mosfets water cooled


----------



## CyberDruid

I disagree that 480s are a bonehead move.

More rad means less fan. With rads that large you can basically run passive cooling.


----------



## Syrillian

I'm not sure what is going to go into this case.

Most likely this will house my next Primary system which will be a dual-graphics card configuration (I don't know which camp [Red or Green] yet). Tri-SLI is a possiblilty, but probably not; I liken to being able to say, "I have a Bugatti Veyron".... which btw, would be a really cool thing to be able to say.









As for RAM and Mosfets....dunno







...perhaps.


----------



## bentleya

kk cool just go with the flow bro







and i hate the graphic designing been doing some for black zipper, that reminds me better update the log


----------



## prosser13

I have a Bugatti Veyron!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Syr, I don't think there's anything wrong with two 480s, but the 360 should work fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


I have a Bugatti Veyron!


----------



## Litlratt

I'm in Syr.
Looking forward to the unnecessary excess.
My kinda rig.


----------



## Syrillian

Otay...Otay...

I succumb to your peer-pressure....

*sigh* ...dual 480's it is.









CyberDruid - thanks for backing me (I had a fight with myself) on the "low cfm - passive" cooling. I think that I will use some of the 120 x 25mm fans that I have kicking about (not the standard Panaflo 38's)... hmm... I think I have some Red LED jobbers somewhere. Red - that will go well with the theme.

I will be starting the Carbon Fiber bits and pieces this week... I'm kinda nervous.... but what is the worst that can happen...?

prosser13....sweet Veyron, Bro!


----------



## bentleya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Otay...Otay...

I succumb to your peer-pressure....

*sigh* ...dual 480's it is.









CyberDruid - thanks for backing me (I had a fight with myself) on the "low cfm - passive" cooling. I think that I will use some of the 120 x 25mm fans that I have kicking about (not the standard Panaflo 38's)... hmm... I think I have some Red LED jobbers somewhere. Red - that will go well with the theme.

I will be starting the Carbon Fiber bits and pieces this week... I'm kinda nervous.... but what is the worst that can happen...?

prosser13....sweet Veyron, Bro!










thats not to bad, just rameber big is normaly better


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Otay...Otay...

I succumb to your peer-pressure....

*sigh* ...dual 480's it is.









CyberDruid - thanks for backing me (I had a fight with myself) on the "low cfm - passive" cooling. I think that I will use some of the 120 x 25mm fans that I have kicking about (not the standard Panaflo 38's)... hmm... I think I have some Red LED jobbers somewhere. Red - that will go well with the theme.

I will be starting the Carbon Fiber bits and pieces this week... I'm kinda nervous.... *but what is the worst that can happen...?*

prosser13....sweet Veyron, Bro!










I wish I had some pics of the messes I made doing layups years ago...I recommend a respirator if using styrene based sschmoo, paper suit, lots of disposable gloves, plenty of denatured alcohol and rags...a trash box that can be tossed entirely...some paper for the ground or floor...

then again I get kind of fast and furious....the worst was gluing my shorts to my hairy legs...youch


----------



## Syrillian

^









...well... at least you got a free wax job outta the deal!

I haven't done this before, so I am both excited and fearful at the same time. I have done my homework and have all the items that you listed (except the bunny-suit)... but I have a smock.... "smock", "smock", "smock" .... what a fun word to say.

There are about a dozen pieces that I plan (emphasis on _plan_) to make. I am starting with small angles that will serve as braces to supplement the capillary bonds. I realise that angles are not the best thing to start with, but they are small(ish) and will use the least amount of carbon fiber.... I wanna start out small... ya know... baby steps.

As I mentioned I have done my homework, and watched a short vid. If nothing else in life, I have learned how to follow directions.

Do you have any directions for me or anything that you would like to add.... say.... perhpas how to avoid getting a free wax job?


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
^









...well... at least you got a free wax job outta the deal!

I haven't done this before, so I am both excited and fearful at the same time. I have done my homework and have all the items that you listed (except the bunny-suit)... but I have a smock.... "smock", "smock", "smock" .... what a fun word to say.

There are about a dozen pieces that I plan (emphasis on _plan_) to make. I am starting with small angles that will serve as braces to supplement the capillary bonds. I realise that angles are not the best thing to start with, but they are small(ish) and will use the least amount of carbon fiber.... I wanna start out small... ya know... baby steps.

As I mentioned I have done my homework, and watched a short vid. If nothing else in life, I have learned how to follow directions.

Do you have any directions for me or anything that you would like to add.... say.... perhpas how to avoid getting a free wax job?


















lol,
Im rofling at free wax job


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Im (or more like have been) subscribed to this.


----------



## CyberDruid

Get some mold release agent. It's a real useful item. Use large aluminum angle as a mold: wax it up and there ya go. You'll have trouble getting the mylar release sheet to conform to a true 90 without gaps. Get a wide squeegee (now there's another fun word







) to press the spoo into the weave without introducing air. Use more liquid than you think you need and let it work off the panels...

Make sure your lay up table is dead level or you will get thick and thin areas.

Try to work in a spot that is out of direct sun...the spoo is photoreactive and will go off too fast.

Hell I dunno...you'll do great.

In the future look into using two part epoxies like West System or MAAS, far less toxic to breathe and far easier to control. MEK is terribly carcinogenic and goes right into your bloodstream through bare skin.

You have to think in reverse order to get what you want out of the layup...i.e your finished surface is actually your first surface...

CF will not make a tight 90: all corners need a fillet to ease them or a RO if an outside corner. You cannot make the finished surface any nicer than the first shot allows...ie no "fixing up later" it has to be right from the beginning.

Ah you are bringing back memories...memories of hideous failures...and hard lessons


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
but I have a smock.... "smock", "smock", "smock" .... what a fun word to say.

Lol! nice Calvin and Hobbes reference - that no one got.


----------



## Syrillian

[

Awesome... The Maestro never lets me down!

I have the alu angle, and I have the mylar as well. I am also gonna do this early in the am or later in the evening when it cools down - thanks for that one.

I have made forms for the inside of the angle to allow the 90-degree angle to be eased... does that sound right?

_note to self: "Use more liquid than I think will do the job"_

erm.. is it me?... do I have a salacious mind or are you intentionally setting me up to quote your potentially off-color comments - ROFL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
...the spoo is photoreactive and will go off too fast.

...regardless, thanks for the guffaw!









+







for sharing experience.

_"Life is truly known only to those who suffer, lose, endure adversity and stumble from defeat to defeat." ~ Anais Nin_
_
"Defeat is not the worst of failures. Not to have tried is the true failure." ~ George E. Woodberry_


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Lol! nice Calvin and Hobbes reference - that no one got.

















Except for you, Brother!.... except for you.









Righteous!


----------



## h00chi3

Hey Syrillian, once this mod is done, are you going to throw it into the fires of mount doom? If so, I will do it for you, just send it to me, I promise I will do it, I promise!


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
Hey Syrillian, once this mod is done, are you going to throw it into the fires of mount doom? If so, I will do it for you, just send it to me, I promise I will do it, I promise!

*intercepts package to h00chi3*


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
Hey Syrillian, once this mod is done, are you going to throw it into the fires of mount doom? If so, I will do it for you, just send it to me, I promise I will do it, I promise!

Only if the darned thing turns out to be a train-wreck.... and then I will follow it....

Heh! Yah... you recognise the JRR Tolkien script? ...cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
*intercepts package to h00chi3*


...you and iandroo... I tell ya, always runnin' off with me stuffs!


----------



## h00chi3

I r find this

http://www.arwen-undomiel.com/elvish/eng_to_elv.html


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
*intercepts package to h00chi3*

*intercepts and puts it in a glass box to show to future people how pc mods look*


----------



## Syrillian

A nice link.

I first read LOTR a couple of decades ago, but I never knew there was an adapted Tengwar script for it until fairly recently... I can't read it or anything, but I think it looks magical and mystical.

I used to love calligraphy and spent a lot of time scripting, I thought it would look cool in a case mod.

+







for that link. It may prove helpful. Thanks.


----------



## h00chi3

Yeah, I actually got the whole series on my first birthday in 1878 and started reading them when I was about 9. I love the whole LotR's and I hope this case mod brings that fantasy to life, especially with your great work!

I am so excited and subb'd!


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
Yeah, I actually got the whole series on my first birthday in 1878 and started reading them when I was about 9.

























Are you a time-traveler???

You're pretty witty for 139 years old.. that much i'll give you


----------



## h00chi3

lol I meant 1978, hahahaaha


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h00chi3*


lol I meant 1978, hahahaaha


SHhhh no one is suppposed to know about that....yet


----------



## Syrillian

Lolz...

the Circus just pulled into town...









Yay!


----------



## h00chi3

Whoops. I mean I am a time traveler, I use CD's portal.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Lolz...

the Circus just pulled into town...









Yay!


...See?

Woah.. .that was a wierd thread progression... the posts where even in the right order for time-travel


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h00chi3*


Yeah, I actually got the whole series on my first birthday in 1878 and started reading them when I was about 9. I love the whole LotR's and I hope this case mod brings that fantasy to life, especially with your great work!

I am so excited and subb'd!


I've never gotten around to reading them; I know I should...







We did see a lot of the film sites when we were in New Zealand though.







Actually, we had a tour guide - yes, we went on a LOTR tour - that was an elf at Helms Deep. He had loads of cool stories.


----------



## Syrillian

...and should you get the chance and are so inclined:

The Silmarillion


----------



## pyr0m1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


...and should you get the chance and are so inclined:

The Silmarillion


QFT! I liked that one far more than any of the others.

Which reminds me, you ought to use a "Silmaril" for the power button or something...

Maybe pour some glass around something clear and UV-reactive... *goes off to think deep thoughts*


----------



## Halo2Vista

nice timing for pics. syrillian you've been teasing us too much with the holding off of build pictures.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
Yeah, I actually got the whole series on my first birthday in 1878 and started reading them when I was about 9. I love the whole LotR's and I hope this case mod brings that fantasy to life, especially with your great work!

I am so excited and subb'd!

lol i thought of this when ya said 1878


YouTube - Singing Cover of 1777 7th Day Of July


----------



## arekieh

lol ^ is it possible to be any gayer?


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
lol ^ is it possible to be any gayer?









Imagine me wearing a...

Actually, nah. Way too easy


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
lol ^ is it possible to be any gayer?









although king diamond isnt queer, this guy jamming out makes him queer. but the voice has nothing to do with queer >_>


----------



## Syrillian

^ uuhhhh... What the heck happened while I was gone?







^

I feel like I left my house, went out for a bit, and then returned to find people partying in my living room !









Sweeeet! -Have it Gents.









Back to tinkering.

Here are the raw panels of acrylic:










For this project I went with a single enclosure design, this shot will give an idea of the scale and size.










Some shots of the acrylic after cutting the round-over, but prior to the sanding and the buffing.



















Four of the six sides will be windowed, but no two sides will be alike. Here are the initial designs for the Left-side and Right-side Panels.



















Here is my "bench grinder" (







) converted for polishing...










...and one of my favorite snacks...


----------



## arekieh

Syrillian you are my hero


----------



## bentleya

mod on bro, i loving them windows


----------



## TnB= Gir

Can't wait to see what you do with this









Just seeing the acrylic makes me giddy


----------



## Syrillian

Gracias Amigos!

Hmmm... did a little re-work on the panels insofar as the design of the windows.

I'll post some pics as soon as I have all the angles layed out for the required radii that will allow me to fabricate it so that it doesn't look like ca-ca.

I ordered some secret stuff from McMaster Carr last night...


----------



## Litlratt

Back off topic.
The Tolkien series was quite possibly the best ever. I felt like I was lost when I finished reading them. And yes, it was around 1978.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pyr0m1* 
QFT! I liked that one far more than any of the others.

Which reminds me, you ought to use a "Silmaril" for the power button or something...

Maybe pour some glass around something clear and UV-reactive... *goes off to think deep thoughts*









.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Back off topic.
The Tolkien series was quite possibly the best ever. *I felt like I was lost when I finished reading them.* And yes, it was around 1978.

... I know what you mean. There are any number of books or series of books that give me anxiety attacks when I am getting toward the end... I simply don't want the Magic to end.

There is one piece of consoling truth: There are always more wonders to explore, although it may take awhile to discover them.

Back on topic:

I decided that I did not like tha angularity of the windows interior portions, so I eased them:










Additionally I was unhappy with the diagonal split accross this panels face, so I decided to go with 2 basic window. The eye-candy will be mounted to them from the inside:










I am going to let that sit for a day or two until the dust settles, and I am certain that that is what the final design will be. This will give me some time to turn my attention back to the Scripts and the Carbon Fiber.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
This will give me some time to turn my attention back to the Scripts and the Carbon Fiber.










And a tech station









But in all seriousness, I can't wait to see what this turns in to.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
And a tech station









Heh! ... the timing and irony is quite appropriate; I was just at TAP Plastics. I picked up 6 sheets (all 12x12) from the scrap bin for 10 bucks! ... I just need a couple that are about 11 x 14.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
But in all seriousness, I can't wait to see what this turns in to.

Yeah... me too!









...I have no idea what I'm doing







, but whatever it is, it's fun!


----------



## bentleya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Heh! ... the timing and irony is quite appropriate; I was just at TAP Plastics. I picked up 6 sheets (all 12x12) from the scrap bin for 10 bucks! ... I just need a couple that are about 11 x 14.

Yeah... me too!









...I have no idea what I'm doing







, but whatever it is, it's fun!









lol bro, u must have some plans for us


----------



## Nostrano

Syrillian, your threads take up many of my subscriptions!

It's my birthday on Wednesday *hint hint* surely i could save you money as then you dont have to buy components to fill it


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bentleya* 
lol bro, u must have some plans for us









I have nothing to declare but my own confusion.


----------



## bentleya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I have nothing to declare but my own confusion.


















let it lead the way then bro, i'm still confused







about that +at the end of your name


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Heh! ... the timing and irony is quite appropriate; I was just at TAP Plastics. I picked up 6 sheets (all 12x12) from the scrap bin for 10 bucks! ... I just need a couple that are about 11 x 14.

Yeah... me too!









...I have no idea what I'm doing







, but whatever it is, it's fun!









Awesome deal! Is it dark plastic or clear?


----------



## bentleya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Awesome deal! Is it dark plastic or clear?

i've allways wated to know this as well, it's not soild black, and it's not smoked














so what is it ??????


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I have nothing to declare but my own confusion.


















Sigged and QFT


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bentleya* 
i've allways wated to know this as well, it's not soild black, and it's not smoked














so what is it ??????









I think the plastic he's using for the tech station he's being gracious enough to build for me is dark/smoked/black by my request, but I'm not sure. I asked for a darker plastic to help conceal cables and such


----------



## bentleya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I think the plastic he's using for the tech station he's being gracious enough to build for me is dark/smoked/black by my request, but I'm not sure. I asked for a darker plastic to help conceal cables and such









how much is he charging


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bentleya* 
how much is he charging
















We haven't discussed money yet. When he gives me a price I will pm you with the price if Syrillian says it is ok. I won't post it in an open forum. Just seems like a personal thing.....


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Syrillian, your threads take up many of my subscriptions!

It's my birthday on Wednesday *hint hint* surely i could save you money as then you dont have to buy components to fill it

I guess i was too subtle! _**HINT HINT**_


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bentleya* 
how much is he charging
















By PM only, Please.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
We haven't discussed money yet. When he gives me a price I will pm you with the price if Syrillian says it is ok. I won't post it in an open forum. Just seems like a personal thing.....

The information to be exchanged will be private. I am not the morality police, so what you do is up to you.... but... if you say anything I will get on an airplane and hunt you down...

Hahahaha... otay....otay... I'm just joshin' ya !









... except for the private part.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
I guess i was too subtle! _**HINT HINT**_

ooohhhh.... "Birthday"... right.... a present.... got it.









Ya know... if I really hustle I might get this done by your next Birthday.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
ooohhhh.... "Birthday"... right.... a present.... got it.









Ya know... if I really hustle I might get this done by your next Birthday.









I am prepared to wait


----------



## TnB= Gir

Don't worry, I have morals of my own as well









I wouldn't post the price in an open forum. I can't really explain it, but it is a sort of personal thing for both parties. So what color is the plastic for the tech station and what color is the acrylic for silentium?

Spill the beans mang


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Don't worry, I have morals of my own as well









I wouldn't post the price in an open forum. I can't really explain it, but it is a sort of personal thing for both parties. So what color is the plastic for the tech station and what color is the acrylic for silentium?

Spill the beans mang









PM'd


----------



## bentleya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
By PM only, Please.









The information to be exchanged will be private. I am not the morality police, so what you do is up to you.... but... if you say anything I will get on an airplane and hunt you down...

Hahahaha... otay....otay... I'm just joshin' ya !









... except for the private part.









ooohhhh.... "Birthday"... right.... a present.... got it.









Ya know... if I really hustle I might get this done by your next Birthday.










it's my birthday to in 2 weeks so **HINT HINT**














and a pm your way


----------



## prosser13

Mmm..bah baa ba bah









I don't seem to post so much anymore...seems like your gathering more of a cult fan base now than you had before









Still looking forward to seeing this beast - are you sure it won't topple over?







The windows look sweet, keep us updated


----------



## CyberDruid

Sniff sniff...he doesn't need us any more


----------



## Syrillian

*Yes I Do!*


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*Yes I Do!*


















. . sorry . .this forum can get so sentimental at times









lol









(lol @ the subtle the change in font)


----------



## zacbrain




----------



## TnB= Gir

Hey Syrillian, how did you like my drawings with GIMP?


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*Yes I Do!*










I DIDN'T QUITE HEAR YOU SORRY


----------



## Nostrano

I'm here to collect my birthday present!


----------



## iandroo888

wahhh syrillian! wheres the progress! rawr! pictures and progress now! *pokes him*


----------



## Syrillian

Heh!

... I'm on to you androo.

you just wanna do me in with one of your potions or Jedi Mind tricks.... you trickster you.

And then there is Nostrano who needs his B-Day present....

I love this place.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Heh!

... I'm on to you androo.

you just wanna do me in with one of your potions or Jedi Mind tricks.... you trickster you.

And then there is Nostrano who needs his B-Day present....

I love this place.
















what?

_does jedi hand *whoosh* in front of his face_

give me your Silentium~Arcane project when its done to iandroo888 as well as your other projects....

_gives him address_

you can start by packing up liquid chameleon and the lan box


----------



## ice_owl

Syrillian hears a faint knock on door and whispers of iandroo888 and Nostrano...whips out the butterfly swords and gathers his chi...and in a whoosh fies toward the door Flying tiger hidden dragon style...and opens the door like lightning and says to the two....Sup guys?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Syrillian do I need to come over there and whip you into shape?








<3


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Syrillian do I need to come over there and whip you into shape?








<3


I think its more likely Syrillian would whip you...


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Syrillian do I need to come over there and whip you into shape?








<3


Syrillian's a busy man.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


I think its more likely Syrillian would whip you...










mmmm dirty


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


I think its more likely Syrillian would whip you...










Doesn't sound so bad actually









jk! I'm just anxious for some pixature pr0n


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ice_owl* 
Syrillian hears a faint knock on door and whispers of iandroo888 and Nostrano...whips out the butterfly swords and gathers his chi...and in a whoosh fies toward the door Flying tiger hidden dragon style...and opens the door like lightning and says to the two....Sup guys?


Butterfly knife is not much use against katana


----------



## CyberDruid

.50 BMG> Katana


----------



## Nostrano

If you have seen any good movies you would know that a katana can deflect any bullet, as we know movies dont lie, ever


----------



## ice_owl

Just had to.









  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sHTJAKN-5k  



 
 Sorry for threadjacking.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


mmmm dirty


That's not what I meant...









I really should proofread these things before I post them.







I just didn't take your dirty minds into account.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 


















THAT IS BLASPHEMY!!!!

It's BESTEST BEST BUDDIES dammit!!!!


----------



## Syrillian

O! M! G!









...I turn my back for several hours and I come home to a House Party!

Schaweeeeet!!









Hahahahaa.... you guys slay me. Thanks for all the banter - I wuv it!

ice owl - Dang Bro! That is a really cool vid.... and please, you never have to apologise to me... that goes for everyone else as well.









For the record:

Butterfly Swords - _Baat Jaam Do_:









These are a Wing Chun staple, and are designed to be brought to bear against longer-bladed weapons. They are designed around the Wing Chun footwork form (that was expanded upon in Wing Tsun, by Professor Grand Master Leung Ting.

This is the Butterfly Knife (aka Bali-Song).










I have a video of me doing a Bali-song ariel, but I'm too noobish to figure out how to show it







. It is in my Photobucket album.

<on topic>

Should have an update by Sunday.


----------



## bentleya

sounds cool on the update, he he









and bro are you knife crazy or something. lol


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bentleya* 
bro are you knife crazy or something. lol

YES!


----------



## bentleya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
YES!










thats cool with me


----------



## arekieh

Can u link me to ur photobucket album?
i want to see that


----------



## Syrillian

Okay.... lemme try it again.

Hmm.... no workee.


http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/Syrillian/?action=view&current=Balisongariel.flv" target="_blank">








http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/Syrillian/?action=view&current=Balisongariel.flv" target="_blank">










http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/Syrillian/?action=view&current=Balisongariel.flv" target="_blank">









*Right-Click and Select "Play" to start movie.

?file=http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/Syrillian/Balisongariel.flv">

I can link it, but only when I am signed in on Photobucket. The album is "Public", but it just shows a blank launch window.


----------



## arekieh

Holy crap,
If u click on the link at the top u can see it,
thats pretty nuts, have u ever cut urself iwth one by accident?


----------



## zacbrain

uploaded it.... all credit goes to syrillian


YouTube - Syrillian's balisong ariel


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
Holy crap,
If u click on the link at the top u can see it,
thats pretty nuts, have u ever cut urself iwth one by accident?

Yay!

...but the linking seems so... "clunky".

Yes I have cut myself... many, many times. The worst was quite some time ago: I sliced my little finger on my right hand right down the middle about 3/4". That was with a razor-sharp 9" blade. I was doing that aerial while walking in the dark (yeah...stoopid...I was a Teenager... erm.. no offense to the Teen folk). Mis-timed and got a face full of blood and several stitches.... still got the scar...sorta.

awwww...Zac! You fixed me all up Broham! Danke, Thanks, and Gracias Amigo!


----------



## ice_owl

Cool stuff Syrillian, I used to have one of those back in the day. Spent many a day flipping those around trying to come up with new moves...Ah yep it never quite leaves you even after so many years. Muscle memory is quite the strange thing. Used to wield a sword and bo staff around quite a bit too. Then I got rid of all my stuff and 15 years later I got back into it. I have amassed quite the collection and started making pieces as well. Last count was like 20 some throwing knives 15 swords and a few other specialty items and knick knacks. Once martial arts gets in the blood thats it....


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


awwww...Zac! You fixed me all up Broham! Danke, Thanks, and Gracias Amigo!


np, least i could do for what ya gave me


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


np, least i could do for what ya gave me










erm... Guys.... I gave him modding stuff!









<on topic>

I spent the day fabricating one of the panels. I will post a pic tomorrow of what 32 drilled holes, 1 circle, 16 arcs, and 16 straight cuts yielded.

OH... and it hailed here!







HAILED! (I'm in California).


----------



## Indignity

That was just the man upstairs paying homage to the great Syrillian's work is all

By the way, you have a PM sir


----------



## ricky33183

how do i subscribe??


----------



## TnB= Gir

Top of the page, click on "thread tools" then "subscribe to thread"


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


That was just the man upstairs paying homage to the great Syrillian's work is all


...or raining heaven-fire down on me for my blasphemous ways and wacky ideas...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


By the way, you have a PM sir










Acknowledged.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ricky33183*


how do i subscribe??


TnB gotcha covered.









...and "Thanks".


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I spent the day fabricating one of the panels. I will post a pic tomorrow of what *32* drilled holes, *1* circle, *16* arcs, and *16* straight cuts yielded.



I can't wait to see those pics! Man that's going to be one heck of a panel!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


erm... Guys.... I gave him modding stuff!










i was talking about the joy of the threads... lol. but that too


----------



## Syrillian

Post #2 has been updated.

Sorry... I have become mired in my own blabbyness....









From this point on I will post my updates within the thread to maintain continuity and flow, and will add a Permalink to Post #2 so that those that wish to view updates only can do just that.










P.S. Thanks to IlovePOTtery for the assistance in getting my act together.


----------



## arekieh

The more i know u,
the more i hate u....








lolol jk 
and nice butterfly knife skills


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


...and nice butterfly knife skills











...thanks for the knife-skills nod.


----------



## bentleya

i was think of doing the same with the links on my project log, it will have to wait to next week now,







just spent last 5 hours making a demel guide
















can't wait for more syr


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


...me too...

the more I know myself; the more I detest myself...









...and thanks for the knife-skills nod.



















and how do u do that? the single post thing? and where are the posts,, in which thread?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*










and how do u do that? the single post thing? and where are the posts,, in which thread?


erm...









Do you mean the "Permalink"?

I have added all relevant posts insofar as parts, fabrication and assembly to Post #2 in date-order sequence.

If that is what you mean: I clicked on the Post # for the relevant post, copied the URL, then embedded it by using the "insert link" button within the post that displays the list (in this case Post #2).

Is that what you meant?


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


erm...









Do you mean the "Permalink"?

I have added all relevant posts insofar as parts, fabrication and assembly to Post #2 in date-order sequence.

If that is what you mean: I clicked on the Post # for the relevant post, copied the URL, then embedded it by using the "insert link" button within the post that displays the list (in this case Post #2).

Is that what you meant?











Sweet, ya thats what i mean,
Thanks, i always wondered how to do that


----------



## Syrillian

Here are the redesigned side panels... that are still going to see more changes.



























Drilling some of the center holes.... just to make certain...










Okay... seems to be working alright.

Here are the 32 holes, 1 circle and 16 arcs...


















...and with the 16 straight cuts:










As I gaze into my Crystal Ball I see that there is a fair amount of sanding, profiling and buffing in my future.









Cube:


----------



## bentleya

he he i like it syr, it reminds me of the bill owns ones he's just finished over at mnpctech, it looks like yours is going to be the perspex version







keep it up


















looks like a evil wolf


----------



## Syrillian

oooo....

Rorschach test ?









heh! ... j/k bentleya... I see what you mean.










P.S. Yeah... you'd think that with all the drilling and cutting the results would be more elaborate...


----------



## theartist

Wow! 
Is there anything you cant to with plexi?......Oh wait, I haven't seen a sphere yet.


----------



## Halo2Vista

a sphere would be kinda difficult, that would take lot of heat and time to bend the acrylic and curve it just right.


----------



## ice_owl

Nice 2" tape measure you have in your tray.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theartist* 
......Oh wait, I haven't seen a sphere yet.

Hi theartist! Haven't seen you in awhile.

You good?

...yeah... the dreaded sphere. I tried it, or should I say I started to try.... it was not pretty. -lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Halo2Vista* 
a sphere would be kinda difficult, that would take lot of heat and time to bend the acrylic and curve it just right.

You can say that again. Perhaps a pre-shaped piece?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ice_owl* 
Nice 2" tape measure you have in your tray.









Heh! That's my measuring stick when I use a jig to cut. It measures the distance of the blade to the edge of the guide....easier to handle than a full tape measure.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Update update update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Syrillian

I don't have any pictures yet...

I have been working on making molds for the carbon fiber. I guess they aren't really molds so to speak, just angles.

My intention is to have carbon fiber:

Motherboard tray
backplate (most likely an aluminum/carbon fiber/acrylic hybrid)
Vertical braces
Horizontal braces
Rad mounts (?) I'm not certain about this one....
This project is sharing time with 3 other projects, so the going is slow.


----------



## Sum0n3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I don't have any pictures yet...

I have been working on making molds for the carbon fiber. I guess they aren't really molds so to speak, just angles.

My intention is to have carbon fiber:

Motherboard tray
backplate (most likely an aluminum/carbon fiber/acrylic hybrid)
Vertical braces
Horizontal braces
Rad mounts (?) I'm not certain about this one....
This project is sharing time with 3 other projects, so the going is slow.











I can't wait to see the CF work. I have done some fiberglass work, and I must say it's a pain in the ass. How do you plan on curing it? Are you going to vacuum bag it? Looking forward to seeing how you go about this, and good luck.


----------



## Syrillian

The videos that I have watched show a "sandwich": Glass > release > CF > Pad > CF > release > Glass.


----------



## Sum0n3

Oh ok, I guess that can be used on flat parts. Tho anything with curvage would have to be bagged to sandwich the air out. Got any links to the videos? I'm a bit interested in seeing the process.


----------



## D.J.S.

M8

Thats some ambitious project going there! 
I'm guessing your the catalyst between the physical and ethereal world in
this demonstration !

Big fan of your skillz in the projects I've seen , keep up the great work brother! Subscribed !


----------



## Syrillian

My gratitude to Sum0n3 and D.J.S.

Sum0n3 - I did not save the video







, and I can't find it again. It was on YouTube, but when I search now I can't locate it.... but there are others.

Yeah, no compound angles in this build;I gotta start simple....

D.J.S. - heh!... let's just hope that as the catalyst and connection; what is coursing through me is not AC voltage









-lol @ me and my hippyspiritualtreehuggingnativeamericanpipedream arse.


----------



## Syrillian

More panel work.

Since the dual 480 radiators are going to be mounted to the case, and exhale into the case I needed to add some "umph!" to the exhaust. I am still undecided about the entire exhaust configuration, but it will most likely consist of 1 cross-blower, 2 x 120mm cans, and a 220mm fan.

*Here is what will be the top of the case and the 220mm fan.*



















I went round-n-round with myself on the following panel, which is the panel for the motherboard-side of the case. Originally I had a diagonal split across the face. After several days of frustrating ambivalence I got fed up with my vassalating and just cut a damn hole in the damn thing.










My apologies for the incorrect orientation. the side closest to you is the Rear, to the left is the Top.

Next was the font panel.

There have also been changes to this one. Initially I was simply going to mount the radiators, shroud and fans directly to the panel itself. A fine idea... until it was time to bleed the loop.

I wanted a way to mount the radiators so that they would be removable from the front panel. This would allow me to hold them and shake the living daylights out of them to ensure they are purged of air.

Since I will be sandwiching the components on a panel, I decided to kill several birds with one stone.

One aspect that I wanted to improve upon was the lack of lighting around the radiators. In the past I have considered mounting CCFL's inside the shroud... but common sense persuaded me not to. Instead I will use Bronze acrylic. This will provide a small frame of surface area that the lighting will be able to shine through and outline the radiators.

So... the plan is to mount (quasi-permanently) the rads like so:

Fan > Shroud > Window Panel > Radiator.

The assembled unit will then mount to the panel from the inside of the case. This will allow me to open the front panel, release the radiator(s) and turn them around, shake them, and do the Hokey-Pokey if I so choose...

*Here is the Front Panel.*










...again, incorrect orientation...









Oh Joy! I have so much profiling and sanding to look forward to!









This panel will swing from the top leading edge. To assist in the lift and to hold the panel completely open I will be using gas-charged struts. It is my hope that I will simply pull the catch to release the front panel, and that the panel will open up on its own accord.

... we'll see if that pans out well...

*Lighting:*

The color-theme will be Crimson.... -lol...okay... "Red"...

This will be my first foray into UV lighting.

CyberDruids WaterClocker was the inspiration for this new experience. I swear I could sit and gaze in adoration at that case for hours on end, dreaming my little dreams.

So...

What do you get when you cross a UV light, some UV paint, and a clear plexi tube?










As you can see this paint turns the clear acrylic a sort of "frosted".










*Pillars of Fire...*




























I still have some experimenting to do with the lighting. I want to see if I can even out the apparent source of the lighting....


----------



## Sum0n3

I love the cathodes in the tubes







The glowing effect looks great. Did you spray it on the outside, or inside?


----------



## CyberDruid

wow. That's a good use of that stuff. But doesn't the smell remind you bad perfume


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sum0n3*


I love the cathodes in the tubes







The glowing effect looks great. Did you spray it on the outside, or inside?


Danke!

The tubes are sprayed from the outside. This is not UV-filtering plastic, so it still gets the effect.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Very nice! Looking forward to moar.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


wow. That's a good use of that stuff. But doesn't the smell remind you bad perfume










Hahahahaa!

YES!

Thank Buddah!.... I thought I was losing my mind...

Kinda nauseating if you ask me.


----------



## Sum0n3

Be careful with it as it rubs off rather easy. It would be good to get it inside the tube, but would be a pain to have good uniformity.

On another note, i too hate the smell of it. It reminds me of this deodorant spray my grandmother used to use...


----------



## forcifer

yea that stuff is pretty gross but it looks really cool doesnt it


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Hahahahaa!

YES!

Thank Buddah!.... I thought I was losing my mind...

Kinda nauseating if you ask me.











I call it _eau de Lot Lizard_ a combo of Febreeze and Apricot Massengil


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Looks like you need a better way of organizing little things. Tiny cups and a mortar (without a pestle) are simply not acceptable for your caliber of workmanship.
















Quick! Someone send him some tupperware!









Oh, and the tube-cathode looks awesome.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sum0n3* 
Be careful with it as it rubs off rather easy. It would be good to get it inside the tube, but would be a pain to have good uniformity.

on another note, i too hate the smell of it. It reminds me of this deodorant spray my grandmother used to use...

Indeed... I tried inside... was a real PITA!

Ah... good.. another person to verify that the stuff smells like some Dollar-store ablution!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forcifer* 
yea that stuff is pretty gross but it looks really cool doesnt it

Yes... very cool! I like how it is all glowy and stuff!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I call it _eau de Lot Lizard_ a combo of Febreeze and Apricot Massengil

-lol. I think I used to wear that stuff back in the day when I thought I was some sorta Stud... Hahahaha...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Looks like you need a better way of organizing little things. Tiny cups and a mortar (without a pestle) are simply not acceptable for your caliber of workmanship.
















Quick! Someone send him some tupperware!









Oh, and the tube-cathode looks awesome.









Hmmm.... your attention to detail is mildly unsettling... -lol, j/k.

Yeah... I broke the pestle awhile ago... the dish was so lonely that I made it into a "small detritus receptical"...

I'm glad you like the lighting. CD has since given me some tips on how to improve upon it...


----------



## yomama9388

That neon tube looks really cool, I love your work Syrillian!


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, yomama!

Are you Home yet?

Did you receive your package?

If so, is it okay?


----------



## redsunx

I can't even cut a circle in the top of my case...LOL


----------



## yomama9388

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks, yomama!

Are you Home yet?

Did you receive your package?

If so, is it okay?










Yes, I got back yesterday.

Unfortunately I am still eagerly awaiting the package









I am hoping I will get it monday, Coast to coast shipping usually takes close to 5 days so I'm not worried yet


----------



## wastedtime

Neon Lights





















......Amazing work as usual. Looks great Syrillian.


----------



## Sum0n3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yomama9388*


Yes, I got back yesterday.

Unfortunately I am still eagerly awaiting the package









I am hoping I will get it monday, Coast to coast shipping usually takes close to 5 days so I'm not worried yet










You should have my package by then too









Sorry for the spam.


----------



## prosser13

Woha Syr









I love the way you make the thinking about what to cut sound harder than the cutting - those holes may look easy (probably because you talk about them like your walking the dog) but for anyone else to do it would take hours of hard work, filing, and the like









Loving the update, this will be a monster xD


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Neon Lights





















......Amazing work as usual. Looks great Syrillian.


Thanks, wastedtime

A lot of effort went into this so far, and getting feedback (espeicially positive) really makes it easier to forge ahead










Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Woha Syr









I love the way you make the thinking about what to cut sound harder than the cutting - those holes may look easy (probably because you talk about them like your walking the dog) but for anyone else to do it would take hours of hard work, filing, and the like









Loving the update, this will be a monster xD


Heh!... "looks" is the operative term. There was a fair amount of frustration. Generally I use a Drafters "T" to scribe long lines that are markers for cuts... that is great, but it means the entire piece needs to be "in square" (90-degree angles all around).

That was not the case with the two largest panels I cut. At 24" they were off almost 1/16" along one edge.

What this means is that when I use a guide, the guide is also dependant upon the Square of the panel.

Perhaps you can see the issue... I can not use a guide along on one axis, that has been squared from a different axis; the cut will be subtley off-kilter.

So... All erroneous angles need to be measured and cut in a mirrored manner on opposing panels... it is easier to hide subtle flaws when the errors match; when they do not, then torsion in a panel is often the outcome...









erm.. what I meant to say is, "Thanks prosser"!










Today I start on the Carbon Fiber (Fibre) panels.

Yay! ... Free wax job.... here I come!


----------



## prosser13

Thanks Prosser?!

More like thanks Syrillian







That idea of mirroring erroneous angles is a masterclass in making your own work look better









Did you get my PM BTW?









Oh, and if you need any tips on carbon fibre, talk to mashie over at www.mashie.org - he made a case out of carbon fibre (Y2KBug) which is a masterpiece


----------



## Litlratt

Keep it up Syr.
Looking very good.


----------



## phospholipid

amazing work sir. time and effort = things i dont have. i am enjoying this thread


----------



## Starscream

Subscribed.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Thanks Prosser?!

More like thanks Syrillian







That idea of mirroring erroneous angles is a masterclass in making your own work look better









Did you get my PM BTW?









Oh, and if you need any tips on carbon fibre, talk to mashie over at www.mashie.org - he made a case out of carbon fibre (Y2KBug) which is a masterpiece




















I got yer PM









...I suppose that this can only be described as "The bane of clemency."...

I feel for the guy... but I also wish he had gone about things differently.

Thanks for the info on mashie. I have seen his work, and I am inclined to agree with your assesment.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Keep it up Syr.
Looking very good.


Ohh... Litlratt w/ Bigcase!

Thanks for stopping by and taking a gander.

You do realise that one of the reasons I am obssessed with building cases is your Juggernaut...right?

I love your case... erm... not in the Commandment-breaking covetous manner... merely appreciative of the all-out assault on the senses and performance.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


amazing work sir. time and effort = things i dont have. i am enjoying this thread


Danke









It makes the aforementioned frustration all the more easier to swallow.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks Starscream.

Timeline for this is about 2-3 more months...

Still haven't figured out what hardware will be housed in this case...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks Starscream.

Timeline for this is about 2-3 more months...

Still haven't figured out what hardware will be housed in this case...

Nice work as usual syrillian. 2-3 more months of case pr0n. Can't wait


----------



## Syrillian

My Brother, TnB=Gir - good to see ya Man!

Today I will be working on Carbon Fiber.... I'm scared.

<OT>
I have been diligently collecting stuff for you. I will most likely start the fabrication sometime this week... expect a 2-3 week turnaround as I am finishing up some panels for another member, and I am about to embark on a custom-fabricated LAN Box.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
My Brother, TnB=Gir - good to see ya Man!

Today I will be working on Carbon Fiber.... I'm scared.

<OT>
I have been diligently collecting stuff for you. I will most likely start the fabrication sometime this week... expect a 2-3 week turnaround as I am finishing up some panels for another member, and I am about to embark on a custom-fabricated LAN Box.

yay


----------



## Syrillian

Whew! ...Imahighasakite...wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Flyingfloatingdontknowwhichwayisup...

That Ressin is a rehal Headchanggerrrr!

...I got sonto wha I was doink I forgoe that my respeerateor was rfesting on top of my heafed and not coveridng my mouthf and nosfde.







.....









Well... tomorrowdsa I will seee if the firsdst of the Carb'ond Fiber angels is viablehgh...
...that isk if I live tha;t long..
k
Sheeeeeeeeeeeeez! SuperFlyHigh!

Nnote to sself: Unnless you want to be reduced to gibbeeering, slobbering doltt...weaar the darrrn mashhhk next time dufussss! ...or maybe it is too late.


----------



## Indignity

Ahh.. good to see you back to normal Syrillian


----------



## TnB= Gir

lol what the heck?

OT: Was my plan for mounting the pump and reservoirs easy to understand? I kinda just blurbed whatever I was thinking in the pm, didn't make it too clear.


----------



## Syrillian

Phew...that was a serious Trip









Now that I have sobered up, here are some shots of the process:

I made a form from acrylic that had a round-over along the long edge:










Here you can see the curvature. These brackets/braces/angles (forgive me if I keep switching terminology) are ancillary to the load-bearing bond that will be holding the panels together; since they are just that, the curve should not affect the rigidity... may even help a little:










Here are both Forms that will comprise the entire form for Carbon Fiber when it is setting:










A couple shots of the CF, Padding, and Mylar:



















I was working rather quickly, so I do not have an entire set of images, but here is the outer layer of CF getting slathered with Marine Epoxy:










It was when I took that picture that I removed my respirator... and forgot to put it back on...

The sandwiched CF:










...and weighted down as it sets:










Tomorrow I will see if this was a success or not.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Very nice









Glad to see you back to normal and typing kerrectaly


----------



## arekieh

wow,
good work
good luck and i hope it works out


----------



## prosser13

Beep beep!









Good work Syr









Have a cookie...wait, we're out of cookies. This will do:


----------



## pyr0m1

For the glowing tubes, you might be able to get a lacquered clearcoat or something on top so it can't get rubbed off.

I can't wait to see the CF!

OT: Woot! 888 posts!


----------



## Warfarin88

I can't wait to see what's going to happen with that carbon fiber. Heck, just the craftsmanship of the _mold_ is outstanding.

Seriously. Don't go holding out on us. I might have to hurt somebody.









That or pee my pants. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Indignity

yum... sammiches


----------



## repo_man

Syr, I love you to death man, but can you update the first page? I really dont feel like going through 24 pages to find the pics







But from what I see on this page (24) it looks awesome! LOL


----------



## Syrillian

Evenin' Gents









*repo *- I think I did it right, ya might have to slap me a couple times as I am still a little... erm... "altered" - dang but those fumes took me to a higher plane!

Post #2 should have all Update Posts in date sequence.... tis right?

Hey *Indignity*... hands off o' my sammich! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.... lol - j/k... So... you see what I meant when I was thinking like you insofar as the struts. I think it will work well (ala Sword M case).

*Warf *- (s'kay to call you that?) I knew that I needed the form to be as good as I could get it. Once the form is removed, any and EVERY flaw and error will be visible.. clearly so. Ya... it was important to take my time on the molds. We shall see if it was worth it.

*Pyr0m1* - Good thinking on the Clear coat.

-My original plan was similar. You see, there are going to be Runes "scribed" into the pillar. I was gonna spray the Neon, stencil, then spray black. In hindsight, the stenciling would most likely ruin the Neon (as you pointed out).
CD gave me an idea: Another larger tube over the smaller.... The Dood is brilliantly creative! 
More on that later.

*prosserr*rrrrrrrrrrrrr..... thanks for the.... hamster... . Ya know it was real tasty and all, but next time can I wait for the cookie?









*Arekiah* - Thanks Man! I hope it works out too... we will see soon enough

Lol...*TnB= Gir *....what does your name mean? And thanks... as much as I may like altered states, I can do without the "industrial" type. Hahahahaa...erm... uh... okey sorry - I'm still a little giddy.

General thoughts:

So far so good - I am having some misgivings about this DIY Carbon Fiber. It is not the process of fabrication that I am balking at, it is the cutting.

After doing more research, and reading MSDS's (Material Data Safety Sheet's) I am concerned about cutting this stuff.

It seems it is highly toxic. It is one thing for an entity that has the appropriate disposal facilities and gear; and a completely differnet one for some Punk Dood cutting crap up on the sidewalk... I am clearly the latter.

I have apporpriate personal protection measures... provided I use them, but I wonder about the neighbor hood - lots of kids running around. Sometimes the are playing very nearby and downwind... I don't cherish the idea of possibly poisoning them.

It seems that wet-cutting is the way to go, and some sources have cited cutting under water.... huh! I can see myself in the front yard in the kiddie pool with mask and snorkel trying to cut CF panels while they are submerged. Not to mention the problem of using AC power tools while sitting in a kiddie pool!

Hmmm.... gotta think this one through...


----------



## CyberDruid

I'll have to wait a week or buy a laptop to find out how your corner turned out...


----------



## TnB= Gir

The TnB= part was from an old css clan I used to be in.

  
 Gir   



 
 Gir is a cartoon character from the show invader zim that aired on nickelodeon a long time ago.


----------



## CyberDruid

RE fumes/dust. Use a shop vac taped to the cutting tool.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Evenin' Gents









*repo *- I think I did it right, ya might have to slap me a couple times as I am still a little... erm... "altered" - dang but those fumes took me to a higher plane!

Post #2 should have all Update Posts in date sequence.... tis right?

Hey *Indignity*... hands off o' my sammich! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.... lol - j/k... So... you see what I meant when I was thinking like you insofar as the struts. I think it will work well (ala Sword M case).

*Warf *- (s'kay to call you that?) I knew that I needed the form to be as good as I could get it. Once the form is removed, any and EVERY flaw and error will be visible.. clearly so. Ya... it was important to take my time on the molds. We shall see if it was worth it.

*Pyr0m1* - Good thinking on the Clear coat.

-My original plan was similar. You see, there are going to be Runes "scribed" into the pillar. I was gonna spray the Neon, stencil, then spray black. In hindsight, the stenciling would most likely ruin the Neon (as you pointed out).
CD gave me an idea: Another larger tube over the smaller.... The Dood is brilliantly creative! 
More on that later.

*prosserr*rrrrrrrrrrrrr..... thanks for the.... hamster... . Ya know it was real tasty and all, but next time can I wait for the cookie?









*Arekiah* - Thanks Man! I hope it works out too... we will see soon enough

Lol...*TnB= Gir *....what does your name mean? And thanks... as much as I may like altered states, I can do without the "industrial" type. Hahahahaa...erm... uh... okey sorry - I'm still a little giddy.

General thoughts:

So far so good - I am having some misgivings about this DIY Carbon Fiber. It is not the process of fabrication that I am balking at, it is the cutting.

After doing more research, and reading MSDS's (Material Data Safety Sheet's) I am concerned about cutting this stuff.

It seems it is highly toxic. It is one thing for an entity that has the appropriate disposal facilities and gear; and a completely differnet one for some Punk Dood cutting crap up on the sidewalk... I am clearly the latter.

I have apporpriate personal protection measures... provided I use them, but I wonder about the neighbor hood - lots of kids running around. Sometimes the are playing very nearby and downwind... I don't cherish the idea of possibly poisoning them.

It seems that wet-cutting is the way to go, and some sources have cited cutting under water.... huh! _I can see myself in the front yard in the kiddie pool with mask and snorkel trying to cut CF panels while they are submerged._ Not to mention the problem of using AC power tools while sitting in a kiddie pool!

Hmmm.... gotta think this one through...


























Seriously though, go with CD's idea with the shop vac and buy you a good respirator mask at a parts store Syrillian.


----------



## Syrillian

CyberDruid!

Clearly I missed something... what happened to your Web access?

Thanks for the shop-vac thought. I have several vacuums that might suffice.

I only made 1 angle piece so that I could see how it goes... I will break it free tomorrow and then consider the merits of cutting it myself. I plan to use a 4-flute diamond router bit... sound reasonable? ...but I need to borrow a full size router.

TnB =Gir - thanks for the response. I get it now.









<edit> repo - I have a killer hazardous environment mask.... I just need to wear it.


----------



## repo_man

I looked over the links posted on the front page (thank you sir







) and I have to say, I love your table grinder,LOL. A man after my own heart jerry-rigging tools like that!!


----------



## TnB= Gir

No problemo syrillian. And did I describe my plans well enough in that pm? I'm looking for a second micro res so it will be easier to do the idea for mounting that I sent you.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


No problemo syrillian. And did I describe my plans well enough in that pm? I'm looking for a second micro res so it will be easier to do the idea for mounting that I sent you.


You did









I will be blabbing at you in a week or so.


----------



## prosser13

Syr









Thought I'd post and have a wave.

And a gander.

Rawh.

Sorry, I doubt any of my post is going to make sense.

It's 5.15am










Anyway

I don't think I'm going to go to sleep.

But your case looks sch-weet.

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, prosser.

Always a pleasure to hear from you...

But! ....now it is you that needs to get more sleep.

Heh! ...I've been doing better; 5 hours a night, and Sunday I slept in to 7:30am !

Did you get Kai assembled in time?










Ugh!







.... Monday.... Well, at least I get to go and zip around on a Forklift!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

Ugh!







.... Monday.... Well, at least I get to go and zip around on a Forklift!









maybe its the lack of sleep here, but yeah i think of a horror movie when i herd that. lool.

oh well







good job still :O


----------



## Syrillian

Hi Zac!

Dood!... you have dskina's Avy as yer own.....

Haha...horror movie... yeah, I can be a real terror on heavy machinery - done a fair amount of damage in my life with one of those beasts.

...but they are fun! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thanks, prosser.

Always a pleasure to hear from you...

But! ....now it is you that needs to get more sleep.

Heh! ...I've been doing better; 5 hours a night, and Sunday I slept in to 7:30am !

Did you get Kai assembled in time?











Yello Syr









Meh, it's now 2.19. Not feeling the effects too much, just had another coffee and seem to be over the worst of not having slept - probably won't get much sleep tonight either









Yup, Kai got done in time...I say in time, I was putting on the finishing touches as he came in xP Meh, the photos will come out good I hope









Looking forward to seeing more of you - any news on writing for CPC?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Hi Zac!

Dood!... you have dskina's Avy as yer own.....

Haha...horror movie... yeah, I can be a real terror on heavy machinery - done a fair amount of damage in my life with one of those beasts.

...but they are fun! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!










yup. lol did that to dskina as he did that to murclocke









but hes cool with it







... hmm ill switch avys soon again.

edit: bored at school, but yeah i have a werid history with avys my old ones consisted of brain eating, charles bronson(death wish), and the mr.t experiance









and my last one being stan the java man.


----------



## Peroxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


yup. lol did that to dskina as he did that to murclocke









but hes cool with it







... hmm ill switch avys soon again.

edit: bored at school, but yeah i have a werid history with avys my old ones consisted of brain eating, charles bronson(death wish), and the mr.t experiance









and my last one being stan the java man.


Yeah, you are pretty weird for doing that man.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peroxide*


Yeah, you are pretty weird for doing that man.


L! M! A! O! !!!!

You guys are killin' me


----------



## Clox

This is looking excellent up to this point as usual, can't wait to see some more pics! A quick question: If I were to switch to Water Cooling and want to get my CPU and SLI'd GTX's in the loop would one triple rad and one double suffice? 
Keep up the kicka$$ work!


----------



## yomama9388

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peroxide*


Yeah, you are pretty weird for doing that man.


Hmm let's start a chain


----------



## arekieh

syrillian,
you should try getting indigo or maybe halycon in this site
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/


----------



## yomama9388

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


syrillian,
you should try getting indigo or maybe halycon in this site
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/


Yeah, I just saw that site, your pc's would destroy those ones anyday.

I'm switching my avatar back now.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clox* 
This is looking excellent up to this point as usual, can't wait to see some more pics! A quick question: If I were to switch to Water Cooling and want to get my CPU and SLI'd GTX's in the loop would one triple rad and one double suffice?
Keep up the kicka$$ work!

Yes, I think that with the appropriate radiators your system would be just fine with a 360 and a 220.

You might need to run a 2nd pump to keep your flow-rate up to snuff. I would check with ira-k or Martinm to see what they would recommend.










P.S. Your avatar makes it nigh impossible to concentrate on anything!









*YES! YES! I have nVidia....2 of them!*























Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
syrillian,
you should try getting indigo or maybe halycon in this site
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/


Quote:


Originally Posted by *yomama9388* 
Yeah, I just saw that site, your pc's would destroy those ones anyday.


Thanks for the nods Guys.... ironically I received an e-mail from that person this morning. I think that he is refering to "Halcyon". I plan on taking some pics this weekend, then sending them to him - very exciting!

<On Topic>

Update in a few minutes.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Update in a few minutes.










*waits patiently...... well maybe not quite so patiently* woo hoo update!


----------



## arekieh

Get indigo in there too please









lol i love that mod


----------



## Syrillian

Success!




























The angle is extremely strong a rigid - amazing stuff, Carbon Fiber.

The line that is the edge of the padding is where I will be cutting, so a smooth and uniform piece will be the end result.... I hope.

I am going to try to use the Dremel and a router bit to see if it will cut cleanly, if not I will borrow a full-size router and the bit so that I can cut it down this weekend.

I think that I will try to cut the pieces to the exact size that I need for the rest of the braces. This will save a lot of time and effort, and possibly yield a nice clean edge....


----------



## repo_man

That looks amazing Syr, really cool stuff. I'm interested to see how much fight it puts up while getting cut though.


----------



## arekieh

thats crazy,
looking good, keep it up


----------



## Burn

Syr, I humbly request a complete guide on carbon fiber- What is required, how to make the molds, out of what should be molds be made, etc...I really would like to start using CF but have no idea where to begin.


----------



## nategr8ns

wow I haven't checked here in forever. Nice job on that CF angle!!!

I really want to incorporate some CF into a mod for my Aeroengine: an airplane mod









It's pretty expensive though, right?


----------



## Sum0n3

That came out so clean. I had faith in your craftsmanship and all, but simply WOW. A full CF case would be just unbelievable... hint, hint..







Great job!


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the replies and the support.

I am pleased with the results, and this small success makes me confident that I can create more pieces that I was considering:

HDD racks
Pump Mounts
PSU mount

and other assorted bits and pieces.

Burn - I will assemble a list and some pictures, and perhaps submit them as an FAQ or a "How To" ...?

The last hurdle is the cutting and drilling....


----------



## Clox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Yes, I think that with the appropriate radiators your system would be just fine with a 360 and a 220.
You might need to run a 2nd pump to keep your flow-rate up to snuff. I would check with ira-k or Martinm to see what they would recommend.








P.S. Your avatar makes it nigh impossible to concentrate on anything!








*YES! YES! I have nVidia....2 of them!*































Thanks, I may just start with a CPU loop and save the twins for later... It gets hard to type sometimes as well if I glance at my avatar.







I went to SLi because of that pic, nice pair of cards! rofl

Can't wait to see more updates.....


----------



## killerhz

How did I miss this...some of the greatest mods done by you. subscribed,


----------



## Burn

Syr, that sounds great







I'm sure a lot of us here would appreciate a how-to, especially on something so versatile and useful in the modding community


----------



## Syrillian

This is a shorty.

I have been working on the panels. All the cut-outs have been made on the sides, top and front; additionally, all the bevels have been completed for the previously mentioned pieces... oops.... actually I may have one more side-panel cut... I am still deliberating on that one.

The Carbon Fiber cut was succesful.

After surveying my work, I have some ideas about amalgamating carbon fiber and some other materials... I'm not sure what... it's all just churning around up in the attic like some clunky washing machine on the "Agitate" phase. The purpose of the amalgamation would not necessarily be strength alone, but aesthetics also. For the sole purpose of strength, see the next paragraph.

I also think that I will try to make the panels without the "bunting" (or whatever the call it)... looks like a diaper to me. One of the options is to "cross-lay" multiple pieces of carbon fiber. This adds depth, and more importantly strength and rigidity.

As I experiment I will continue to document my process and see if I can get enough decent material together for a FAQ or "How-to". Please bear in mind that it will be akin to the blind leading the blind.... or perhaps when I am done, "the Myopic leading the Blind" as I will have learned at least some small thing. -lol no offense to anyone, especially those that are experienced with CF; and for the latter, I welcome (implore even) that you toss your experience and wisdom into the pot - cause all I have to go on are short, grainy videos, heresay, and common sense... uh... well... two outta three ain't bad.









So... as I said, cutting was pretty easy. I used a carbid 2-Flute router bit. I was prepared for a valiant struggle, and for the blade to be torn to shreds... it held up fairly well. Also, the CF angle showed no signs of de-lamination when put under the stress of the router bit. I went as far as to try to pry the diaper off of the CF... no go. This is good news, as it was one of my lurking fears.

The big thing is the Dust. Major PITA... and very, very, very itchy. I only got it on the nape of my neck... but that was enough to get a taste of what bare arms and hands would feel like.... I don't recommend it.

I was very careful of the dust. I used a new vaccuum bag, and full resperatory protection, eye protection, and was fully covered... with the exception of the back of my neck.

Here is the table:










And this is what I ended up with:










As you can see the cut is clean, but there are small strands of CF sticking out.... I need to trim them.

This piece will not be used in this project. It was merely a trial run to see if I was able to work with CF safely and responsibly.

Thanks for taking a gander.


----------



## Warfarin88

That is so sexy.


----------



## arekieh

thats amazing,
+rep again for great work,
Thats going too lok amazing,
No go the extra mile and make a whole case out of it


----------



## repo_man

Looking good man! How easy was the cut? Did you have to take it slow or was it comparable to fiberglass or acrylic or something?


----------



## OpieWan81

Wow cangrats on the amazing work!!


----------



## yomama9388

That looks fantastic, seems you were more careful this time about a respirator


----------



## Run N. Gun

How in the world did I miss this thread?!?!?









I'm just in awe of your creativity, my friend! This may be some of your finest work yet, Syr.























BTW - I've heard that bit speed (RPMs) can be your friend or enemy when dealing with Carbon Fiber.

+ Rep. Subscribed.


----------



## afzsom

Nice work Syrillian, as always. Aha, but I have a tip for you!

Recently a couple friends of mine and I were reconstructing an old boat we purchased. Long story short, we have a lot of fiberglass to lay. While not carbon fiber, the structure of the material and whatnot is very similar to carbon fiber. When sanding/grinding the fiberglass, we used the protective masks and we also covered any exposed skin...with baby powder. Yep. Good ol' baby powder reduced the itchiness of the fiberglass shards/dust.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks Warf!









Heh!... Ya, arekiah... I have started "formulating" a Carbon Fiber case.








...but good-godfrey is it expensive material.

Repo. The cut went fairly smoothly and quckly. Upon close inspection of the flutes after the cut was made I noticed a build up of fiberous material that was hardened to the blade... a sign of the RPMs being too high... or perhaps inherent to the material ???

Thanks, OpieWan.... don't think that I have met you before. It's a pleasure to do so.










Lol...yomama... yeah, I got so high off that resin (Marine resin, guys







) ...but it was not pleasant at all. I will not be that careless again. I need to preserve what gray matter I have that has some semblance of functionality.

R-n-G ! So glad you found me, I am always pleased to get your advice and input. In regards to your RPM comment, and refering to my comment to Repo; do you think the RPM's were too high?

Anyone?

Thanks for the input, Gents.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Nice work Syrillian, as always. Aha, but I have a tip for you!

Recently a couple friends of mine and I were reconstructing an old boat we purchased. Long story short, we have a lot of fiberglass to lay. While not carbon fiber, the structure of the material and whatnot is very similar to carbon fiber. When sanding/grinding the fiberglass, we used the protective masks and we also covered any exposed skin...with baby powder. Yep. Good ol' baby powder reduced the itchiness of the fiberglass shards/dust.










Powder Me, Baby!









Woot for that one! I'm seriously gonna try it.

+









...and yeah... Full-Filtering protection is not optional.... unless one wants to win a Darwin Award.


----------



## ice_owl

Looks good, after you trim off the excess fibers take a little resin and put it on the edges and they will be shiny like the rest of it and it will stop any fraying from being handled and such.


----------



## Sum0n3

Great work Syr. I'm amazed at how clean and even the surface is on those pieces. I'll bee on the lookout for some actual case parts.


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thanks Warf!








(SNIP)

R-n-G ! So glad you found me, I am always pleased to get your advice and input. In regards to your RPM comment, and refering to my comment to Repo; do you think the RPM's were too high?











No, I think that is why your cut is as clean as it is. Keep the RPMs up for clean cuts on CF. As ice_owl said be sure to put some resin on the ends to keep the fibers from fraying! It has been a long time since I've worked with fibrous composite materials like CF or kevlar. (my background is in material science/metallurgy) I'll reiterate what others have said, _do not machine CF without excellent respiratory protection_. Fiberglass is lame stuff compared to CF particulate!! Don't slack on safety with this stuff, it isn't worth risking your health.

BTW - I love the organization at the beginning of your thread. Very well done!


----------



## Run N. Gun

I missed your question about the CF bonding to the bit, it is sort of an RPM issue, but really a heat issue. You need to find a way to dissipate some heat off that bit, otherwise you're going to see some molecular bonding take place. Heat excites molecules, Carbon likes to bond...messy clean up for you. I cannot for the life of me remember what we used to use to coat the bits/blades with. It looked like a soap bar, but was more like a silicon oil (but not oil exactly). Maybe it was teflon based, I dunno ... that was back in 1989. I just remember it was fairly inert and wouldn't react with either the CF or the hardened bits. I'll sleep on it and see if I remember.


----------



## Burn

Syr, you could use oil to keep the blades cool- I doubt it would react with the resin, and for sure wouldn't react with the bit. You could use it in a can with a spout to make application easier.

Or at least that's what I would do if I had to do this stuff


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the comments, especially the ones concerning health of self and health for tools.

I revere my tools... all tools. Without them we would still be living in caves and entertaining ourselves with crude drawings on the walls.... and the upper-class would have fire and therefore shadow puppets. -lol.

erm...okey... sawry...

So... thank you *Repo* and *Burn* for your input. +







for *Repo*, and a benevolent thought for *Burn* as you are precluded from such social nicities as "Rep"







Your creedence has been verified and cast; testimony to this is your OCN standing, and the quote in your sig.









*Ice* - thanks for the tip on resin-coating. The entire diaper is rock-hard and was soaked in resin, and completely rid of air pockets and bubbles prior to sealing up the from. It is difficult to tell from the pic, but is solid as a rock.... still, I think that you are handing me good advice as the added coat would surely give it a higher sheen (+







).

Sheesh! ... the CF looks like liquid it is so smooth and clean... I love it!









*Sum0n3* - Thanks for the nod. Yeah... I was taken aback somewhat as I was not expecting the cut to go so quickly (4-second run) and smoothly.

Again, thanks for chiming in Guys.










update shortly.


----------



## Syrillian

A few comments have been made concerning respiratory protection, a thought that I am grateful for.

This is the mask that I wear when I am sanding acrylic and cutting carbon fiber panels.










For the profiling I am using a little Dremel attachment. It is nice as it is readily handled with one hand for smaller jobs.










*Panels:*

Here is the first cut that I made for the large top-side exhaust.










This is the round-over prior to sanding and buffing.










A test-fit for the grill that will cover the fan:










Here is the motherboard-side panel showing the sanded edges. Generally I use 80 grit to bring the edge flush and clean, and then switch directly to 320 or 400 before going to the polishing phase.



















The top panel is the only one that does not have a multiple tier face. I donâ€™t know what it will look like, but in my imagination it does not look all that appealing.

There was also the issue of the fan controllers. I like having the controls outside of the case and readily accessible. An odd desire as I rarely touch then once I have the rpmâ€™s dialed in. Never-the-less I still wanted them on the outside.

One of the issues with the fan controllers is mounting them in a manner that is not too obtrusive, but readily accessible. I decided to try and kill 2 birds with one stone.

The top panel will get a black acrylic veneer that will give more dimension to the plane as well as provide a small berm or â€œfoxholeâ€ for the fan controller knobs; the Power switch will most likely also end up in the trench with them.

The design follows suit insofar as the backside of the motherboard panel (the cross-looking thingy). I attempted to give it an organic quality by keeping sharp right-angles to a minimum.










In the image above you can see the aperture for the Fill-Port.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Glad to see you wore "protection" this time









Looking forward to more updates, lookin great so far.


----------



## repo_man

Looking good my friend! So you plan on 'stacking' the two sheets of acrylic for the panel correct? I like where that is going myself, and great mask you have there bud! Glad you wont be killing any more brain-cells working on this project!


----------



## Syrillian

Yes. Must....wear...respirator!









Repo - You got it. I used "vaneer", but that is not entirely accurate. A vaneer is generally thin, the piece that I will be cutting is 1/2" thick.

I still need to cut the window panels that will house the radiators.... it will be time consuming, probably 4 hours per panel.


----------



## iandroo888

_pokes Siwiwwian_

hilo







how is this project goin







havent talked to you in a while







picture progression?


----------



## Clox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I still need to cut the window panels that will house the radiators.... it will be time consuming, probably 4 hours per panel.

Is that a perfectionist I smell? Holy four hours per panel Batman!!









Waits for more photos.....


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


_pokes Siwiwwian_

hilo







how is this project goin







havent talked to you in a while







picture progression?



Ow! Quit poking me androo *whines* ...I'm workin'...I'm workin...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


Is that a perfectionist I smell? Holy four hours per panel Batman!!









Waits for more photos.....












...its...just...well.... I like details.


----------



## iandroo888

now show us the details!!! _continues to poke syrillian with a stick_


----------



## repo_man

*walks into thread* What the heck are you doing to Syrillian!


----------



## rRav3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


*walks into thread* What the heck are you doing to Syrillian!


i believe he is







Syrillian ... this is super original been reading the thread backwards and got so far and wonder what made you choose carbon fibre and is it expensive for what you need?? ... subscribed


----------



## Run N. Gun

Hey, stop pokin' the Syr so he can work!

[hands Syr another ice cold-beverage







] I like workin' with Syr ...









It's *ALL *about the details.


----------



## arekieh

syrillian, why arent u going in the case mod comp?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rRav3n*


i believe he is







Syrillian ...


Lmao, as long as he's not














Syrillian


----------



## TnB= Gir

Syrillian has 2-3 other projects he is working on in conjunction with this, so be patient


----------



## Syrillian

Heh!

...thanks for all the smilies guys!









Carbon Fiber, and why I am using it: To quote, George Herbert Leigh Mallory... "Because it is there."

...and it looks so freekin' COOL!

Yes, it is expensive. But, it is worth it for the experience - one can not put a monetary value on a good experience or any endeavor that breaks new personal ground... at least imho.

*Update (sorta): *This evening I am working on that "veneer" thingy. More arduous cuts and careful measuring - seems that Geometry in School was not a waste afterall








Right now I am taking a break.... that is until *androo* starts poking me again









More soon.


----------



## pjlietz

I'm gonna start pokin ya if you don't get some new pic's up soon







Your carbon fiber work has me interested, I may end up using some on my next mod.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Can we has update?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
















Can we has update?

Soon, Master... soon.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
I'm gonna start pokin ya if you don't get some new pic's up soon







Your carbon fiber work has me interested, I may end up using some on my next mod.

Lol - I need to start handing out sticks for Peeps to poke, prod and whack me with...









More CF pics won't be up until Sunday as I won't be working on that aspect until Saturday.


----------



## igob8a

Looking great


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Lol - I need to start handing out sticks for Peeps to poke, prod and whack me with...


















I dunno if that's a good idea. We might take a fancy to that arrangement and you'd end up like CD in Indignity's basement.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


I dunno if that's a good idea. We might take a fancy to that arrangement and you'd end up like CD in Indignity's basement.

















MY GOD i thought he was dead D:


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


I dunno if that's a good idea. We might take a fancy to that arrangement and you'd end up like CD in Indignity's basement.

















LMAO . . They say he has reached 8Gz on a Pentium 4 on air; and that he's seen every site on the internet . . twice; All we know is that we call him "the Stig".


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


LMAO . . They say he has reached 8Gz on a Pentium 4 on air; and that he's seen every site on the internet . . twice; All we know is that we call him "the Stig".


LMAO.

CD is like the Chuck Norris of OCN. Im going to OT to make a "CD Chuck Norris thread"


----------



## duffsr

Top Gear references from a fellow Floridian FTW!!!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

W00t for a new season of Top Gear in a few weeks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
LMAO . . They say he has reached 8Gz on a Pentium 4 on air; and that he's seen every site on the internet . . twice; All we know is that we call him "the Stig".

Stigged... er.... sigged.


----------



## Indignity

Wow this thread is wandering kind of like the Abyss build & it wasn't me taking it there









btw, CD has escaped the dungeon and was last seen heading south last night at around 75mph


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Wow this thread is wandering kind of like the Abyss build & it wasn't me taking it there









btw, CD has escaped the dungeon and was last seen heading south last night at around 75mph


We're just waiting for an update.


----------



## repo_man

Cyber Druid: The Chuck Norris of OCN


----------



## Sum0n3

Ooh, Top Gear you say... That is my favorite show of all time. New season FTW!


----------



## Syrillian

Good Godfrey!

WTH happened while I was away?!?!?!










I'm outta here... I'll be back later. Please try not to break the place up too badly.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Good Godfrey!

WTH happened while I was away?!?!?!










I'm outta here... I'll be back later. Please try not to break the place up too badly.


















See what happens when you don't post pics and leave us to our own devices!!!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


See what happens when you don't post pics and leave us to our own devices!!!










Gah! ...unruly cretins!









(just joshin' ya'll)

but I s'pose I wouldn't have it any other way.









No building tonight.

Had to work late and by the time I got Home, excercised, and settled in it was too late.

Tomorrow and Friday I will work on the top veneer. It will house the fan, the fillport, power switch and the fan controllers.

It started out farily simple (see drawing in last Update post), but got a little more intricate; more time will be needed.

On Saturday I plan to work on more carbon fiber pieces.


----------



## Syrillian

I have been working on the veneer piece that I mentioned earlier.

The purpose of the is piece is to border the perimeters of the Fillport, Exhaust Fan, Fan controllers, and the Power Switch as a single unified piece.

If my calculations are correct the can controller knobs will be recessed by about 5mm. There will a round-over on both the inside and the outside of the top. This will ease the access to the fan control knobs, and ease the edge so that it is not so harsh. One of the main purposes of this piece is to quasi-stealth the knobs....









The following series of pics shows the original plan, what I actually cut, and then a test-fit over the top panel of the case itself.




























The fillport is in the upper left-hand corner, and the power switch front-and-center.

There is a considerable amount of sanding to be done before I can take the router-bit to it. I also need to round the small nubs that are on either end of the "spars".... but I need a break from that piece...

Tomorrow is carbon fiber fabrication day.


----------



## arekieh

What was this project again?
Is this gonna be another indigo'ish case?
If so. YES!


----------



## Halo2Vista

great job, syr. i always love looking at your custom built modding logs.

Tools of the trade: $300
Watercooling supplies: $500
Mobo/CPU/RAM/GPU/HSF/HDD/Disk drive/Case/S5/Cables/PSU/OS/Fans: $4500
Watching Syrillian make a killer modded case that i could never afford any time soon: PRICELESS


----------



## repo_man

Sir, this is coming along nicely! Your acrylic work makes me jealous, I have not the skills or patience to do it,lol. Dont forget that breather mask tomorrow for the CF, LOL.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Tomorrow is carbon fiber fabrication day.










Why do the good holidays fall on Weekends?


----------



## Syrillian

*arekiah*... heh! kinda confusing, I know.









This is just a box - a single box, I wanted to give the panels some more depth the way Halcyon is, but have the added depth serve a purpose as well.

There will be more odd-looking pieces coming down the pipe, but I hope that in the end it will all come together as I imagine it in the mindscape.

*Halo2Vista* - Thanks for the booster. Sometimes I bet mired in what am doing and I lose sight of my goal. A little kick in the pants (read: compliment) really helps to get the moral up and the steam built-up to continue on. Thank you.









*Repo*! Wassup Broham. Thanks for the reminder







... evidently I need it. 
Yeah... patience... it is all in the patience - and speaking from my past, it is a lesson that I need to learn.

P.S. Did you get your moola from the MoM yet?

Good question, *Indy* ... I could really use a 4-day weekend to do this segment. Heh... it is cause I make such a mess. Last time I almost ended up with the Cat stuck to my forehead and carbon fiber adhered to various parts of my body.









I will be more careful this time.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Not the kitty Syrillian!

ps: did you get yahoo messenger set up? I haz pictures for the plans at the ready


----------



## repo_man

Lmao, nooo, not the kittah! (You talking a/b that huge cat you posted a pic of????)
And heck no I havent seen that MOTM money yet, or my sig badge...


----------



## Syrillian

Yes. That is my "little" Fattie!

She hates me. I love her.

How typical.


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Halo2Vista*


great job, syr. i always love looking at your custom built modding logs.

Tools of the trade: $300
Watercooling supplies: $500
Mobo/CPU/RAM/GPU/HSF/HDD/Disk drive/Case/S5/Cables/PSU/OS/Fans: $4500
Watching Syrillian make a killer modded case that i could never afford any time soon: PRICELESS



I second that . The details in the logs and Syrillian's approach to the entire mod is just amazing.

Great work Sir.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Good question, *Indy* ... I could really use a 4-day weekend to do this segment. Heh... it is cause I make such a mess. Last time I almost ended up with the Cat stuck to my forehead and carbon fiber adhered to various parts of my body.









I will be more careful this time.

No, I thought you were declaring a National Holiday
















You said:

Quote:

Tomorrow is carbon fiber fabrication day.
I said:

Quote:

Why do the good holidays fall on Weekends?
Oh nevermind, I had a long week!


----------



## Syrillian

Indy... it ain't you Bro... Iv'e been playing in the Resin again.


----------



## Syrillian

Carbon Fiber Day


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Indy... it ain't you Bro... Iv'e been playing in the Resin again.


----------



## Halo2Vista

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*Halo2Vista* - Thanks for the booster. Sometimes I bet mired in what am doing and I lose sight of my goal. A little kick in the pants (read: compliment) really helps to get the moral up and the steam built-up to continue on. Thank you.









no problem, syr. always happy to encourage fellow modders in long tiring, but exciting projects.


----------



## prosser13

Rawh, carbon fibre!









Nice man, very nice....

I love the way that CF looks, pity it's so expensive.

If you ever need some inspiration, check out Mashie's Y2KBug:

http://mashie.org/casemods/y2k01.html

100% Pure Carbon Fiber Sex (TM)


----------



## Syrillian

Here is the thin panel that I formed yesterday.














































The piece is really rather thin, and has some flexibility to it. It would be a good piece for a cosmetic application, or to support an object that is no more than a kilogram (or thereabouts).

I may slice this up and use it to mount the pumps, but I am still not sure what I will end up doing with it.

I still have enough material not only for the motherboard tray and the angles, but to make some random panels and angles for future use.

As a side-note: There is a shelf life for the epoxy. In this instance that time span is 3 months, which is why I am pushing to just make panels without any apparent reason as it is not a consumable that you can â€œuse some other dayâ€.

*Radiator Panels:*

These panels will function as both a mount and a framed-window. Additionally the method of mounting will leave me freedom to make another set of panels for an air-cooled system, and to facilitate bleeding of the loops by being able to remove the radiators from the main body of the front panel.




























Once I get the other panel cut I will sand tand put a roundover on all the exterior and interior edges. The corners will also be slightly rounded to match the edge contour of the main body of the case.

*Hinges:*

I was going to use some really cool Gothic-style hinges with finials that I have, but I am attempting make as much of the casesâ€™ components as I can. Since the topside of the case already has some added depth, thick hinges will not stand out as an eye soreâ€¦. I hope.





































I am about to head out and go browse the local haunts various items. Once item on the list is a SST rod that is 1/8â€ in diameter; this piece will serve as the pins. If I can not find anything like that I may use some really long black bolts that I haveâ€¦. still undecided there.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Looking good, and thanks for the update.


----------



## pjlietz

Wow looking good man. Hand made hindges eh, you never stop amazing me man! Keep it up man!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Hmm those custom acrylic hinges give me a good idea for the build Syrillian.


----------



## Sum0n3

Wow, those hinges are amazing. Great idea and work as always..


----------



## Syrillian

A single moment can destroy the hours that preceded it.

...I made a chip in one of the front radiator panels...









I don't know that I can salvage it. The place that is chipped is only cosmetic, but having a chip in plain sight (or hidden for that matter) is just not.... just not.... "right".

*sigh*


----------



## pjlietz

Man that sucks







I feel your pain.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











A single moment can destroy the hours that preceded it.

...I made a chip in one of the front radiator panels...









I don't know that I can salvage it. The place that is chipped is only cosmetic, but having a chip in plain sight (or hidden for that matter) is just not.... just not.... "right".

*sigh*


My art teacher would call that a 'happy accident' my friend. Perhaps its not 'right' but this case (iirc) was supposed to replresent all areas of live and energy (my interpretation could be off, bear with me) and life is indefinately, not perfect. Your nick/chip reflects that faucet of life my friend.


----------



## Burn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











A single moment can destroy the hours that preceded it.

...I made a chip in one of the front radiator panels...









I don't know that I can salvage it. The place that is chipped is only cosmetic, but having a chip in plain sight (or hidden for that matter) is just not.... just not.... "right".

*sigh*


Gee, sounds like the entirety of my CNC mill project









I'm sure you'll find a way around or through it, you're more than resourceful


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the consoling words Guys -









Repo... I know I should not be such whiney little biatch, but _dang_! The _dang_ thing was _dang _near _dang_ perfect. _Dang_ it all!

_*dang = F'in_

oooooooooooooooooooohhhmmmmmmmmmmmm..... ooooooossaaaaaaa....

*sigh* ..... *deeper sigh*

says to self: "okay emo-boy get a grip and move on"

...movin on!


----------



## Syrillian

(Double







)

Burn: Yeah... you know what this is all about. I've been following your CnC Mill thread.

My little foible pales in comparison.

Thank you for the nudge to keep me moving.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

It'll all work out. Maybe you could turn the chip into a design feature, or at least disguise it with one.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks for the consoling words Guys -









Repo... I know I should not be such whiney little biatch, but _dang_! The _dang_ thing was _dang_ near _dang_ perfect. _Dang_ it all!

_*dang = F'in_

oooooooooooooooooooohhhmmmmmmmmmmmm..... ooooooossaaaaaaa....

*sigh* ..... *deeper sigh*

says to self: "okay emo-boy get a grip and move on"

...movin on!










Lol, I understand how ya feel. It just devastates you to put that much effort into a piece and have it mess up somewhat


----------



## Indignity

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Syrillian

Indy.... -lol.

I wish it didn't happen.

Just so happens I do have a shot







(j/k)










And, while I am at it here is a pic of the finial hinge that I mentioned earlier. I am still up in the air as to which I will use; the custom hinges (that need considerable clean-up and polishing) or two that are like this.










Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
pics or it didn't happen

It's the internet . . pics on the internet just mean its photoshopped


----------



## Syrillian

Heh!....


----------



## TnB= Gir

I'm really sorry to see that Syrillian, I know you worked hard on it









Those hinges look amazing though.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, TnB.

I think that the problem was the depth gauge - it was at the setting that put the bit at the lowest recessed setting with means the bit is cutting at the tip.

I use very little force when cutting, but I may have pushed too hard. Because the cutting action was at the tip, and furthest from the secure point, the bit may have had tension on it (slight bend) and when it came to the end of the cut it "jumped" back to being at a right-angle.... and, Pop!

I'm taking a break from that to hash it over and to consider making another one.


----------



## Sum0n3

That chip really sucks.. I know exactly how you feel









Wait, did you make those hinges?







Don't tell me those are the same pieces of plexi from earlier..


----------



## arekieh

That sucks to see man,
But the hinge is amazing







, did u make that?
Its like amazingly amazingly amazing


----------



## repo_man

No guys, in the post he said he didnt know to use the hinges he made or those ornamental ones he posted.









I myself think the ones you made look better overall. I dont think there will enough decoration on the final plexi etc to warrant those 'flashy' ones you posted above. The custom ones are more elegant and would keep the theme flowing better.


----------



## Indignity

/me gives Syrillian a "manly" hug to comfort him in this time of need

I do kinda like the hinge you have pictured. It's very "Syrillian-like".


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


I do kinda like the hinge you have pictured. It's very "Syrillian-like".


Old and muscled?









J/K Syr, dont punch me!


----------



## Indignity

more like used, rusty & tarnished I thought


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


more like used, rusty & tarnished I thought










QFT now! He said it Syrillian, not me!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Old and muscled?









J/K Syr, dont punch me!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


more like used, rusty & tarnished I thought











Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


QFT now! He said it Syrillian, not me!


KILL THEM NOW! ITS IS IN UR HONOR. lol


----------



## ice_owl

Lets see a picture of this chip. I may have an idea but I would have to see it.


----------



## pjlietz

He posted one on the last page, Here.

On a side note Syr, have you ever used a band saw to cut your acrylic? If so what tooth count would you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Syrillian

LMAO! .... you guys... I tell ya. Ya'll keep me rollin'

Oh!... and *Indy*... it's "Salty Dog"









...What?!?!? "Salty Dog" is the same thing as "rusty and tarnished"?!?!.... *sigh* I suppose so.









...I'm just glad that I made it this far without imploding, exploding or spontaneously combusting... although it was close on a number of occasions.

*ice* - Here is a pic of the chip. I was considering damming the sides with acrylic and filling the void with epoxy, then sand and polish.... whadya think?

As far as the finial hinge: No, I did not make it. Waaaaaaaaaaaaay beyond my scope.

I really like it, but I am still up in the air about which set to use. I will probably finish the acrylic set and then compare once I start assembling the case so that I can see what they would look like installed.


----------



## ice_owl

I have used a band saw before to cut acrylic but it was run in reverse and there was a lot of walking of the blade. Not the best thing to use in my opinion. A router with the right bit or table saw would do good.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
He posted one on the last page, Here.

On a side note Syr, have you ever used a band saw to cut your acrylic? If so what tooth count would you recommend? Thanks!

I have not used a bandsaw on acrylic. I wish that I had the space for some more professional tools, but as it is I work in my "living room/dining room" and the on the sidewalk to my front door, and I stow all my tools in the kitchen cupboards.... lol.

I would imagine that the general rule still applies: High tooth-count per inch/band. The 12" blade that I use is an 80 tooth. the 7" Blade has 100 teeth.

The type of tooth is also important insofar as the finish of the cut. I have seen saber saw (jig saw) blades that have a "dual tooth" pattern. Since that type of cutting instrument cuts perpendicular to the piece, I would imagine that the saber saw blade would be similar (but that is just a guess).


----------



## ice_owl

Try dissolving some acrylic bits in a small glass bottle using some water thin acrylic solvent, It will melt it into a blob and try to stick it to another piece as a test.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the tip *ice*.









I hadn't considered that. +







for lending a helping hand.

And thank you to *arekiah, tehpwnerofn00bs, TnB, pj, Indy, Repo, Zac, Sum0n3 and Burn* for giving me a nudge to keep me goin'

...and *DanNEBTD* for keepin' in real!


----------



## ice_owl

I hope it works but in any regard I do agree that a repair of some sort should be tried before scrapping the panel.
Maybe use a piece of hollowed out aluminum foil instead of a jar so you can make it smaller than a jar and use less solvent.It would also make it easier to transport the blob.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks for the tip *ice*.









I hadn't considered that. +







for lending a helping hand.

And thank you to *arekiah, tehpwnerofn00bs, TnB, pj, Indy, Repo, Zac, Sum0n3 and Burn* for giving me a nudge to keep me goin'

...and *DanNEBTD* for keepin' in real!









Lol. I always feel bad about making people type my name out like that.







"tehpwn" would work just fine in a pinch, if you feel... inconvenienced.









I haven't worked acrylic, but Ice's idea about using the solvent sounds like a really good plan - kinda like using glue and woodchips to fill a gap in a joint or something.


----------



## Syrillian

"tehpwn" it is, my Friend.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
"tehpwn" it is, my Friend.










Alrighty, now use the time you saved to post an update.
















...just teasin'.


----------



## Syrillian

Bwahahahahahhaha!

yeah... It will save time, but I still need to recuperate from the carpals that your name-typing gave me....









then I go back to building.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Bwahahahahahhaha!

yeah... It will save time, but I still need to recuperate from the carpals that your name-typing gave me....









then I go back to building.











I would make an old joke here, but I've already got one in for today. And I want to encourage you to patch that baby up, not depress you into a midlife crisis.


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ice_owl*


I have used a band saw before to cut acrylic but it was run in reverse and there was a lot of walking of the blade. Not the best thing to use in my opinion. A router with the right bit or table saw would do good.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I have not used a bandsaw on acrylic. I wish that I had the space for some more professional tools, but as it is I work in my "living room/dining room" and the on the sidewalk to my front door, and I stow all my tools in the kitchen cupboards.... lol.

I would imagine that the general rule still applies: High tooth-count per inch/band. The 12" blade that I use is an 80 tooth. the 7" Blade has 100 teeth.

The type of tooth is also important insofar as the finish of the cut. I have seen saber saw (jig saw) blades that have a "dual tooth" pattern. Since that type of cutting instrument cuts perpendicular to the piece, I would imagine that the saber saw blade would be similar (but that is just a guess).











Well turns out the band saw works great, on small cuts, lol. You were right Ice, to much movement in the blade for the long ones. As for tooth count, I used the highest I had (the one for metal) and it cuts perfect. Man this toy is going to be great fun to play with. Syr, the saw I bought is pretty small and only 42 pounds, you could easily mod a cupboard to take it, lol.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Bwahahahahahhaha!

yeah... It will save time, but I still need to recuperate from the carpals that your name-typing gave me....









then I go back to building.











Syr: Really sorry to hear/see the mishap. I've enjoyed your work so far. But hey, things happen.

Dumb question as you're obviously experienced with a router but clockwise outside cuts and counter-clockwise inside cuts, right? If not, the bit is more apt to jump.


----------



## Syrillian

...LOL... *Repo* and his Old-Man jokes... just don't take my walker away from me.









*pj* - Thanks for the heads-up on that little bandsaw - sounds like a winner. Only problem is that over the years I have discarded most of my dinnerware and pots and pans to make room for tools and the like. I am at critical mass insofar as storage/stowing space.









If I had a bandsaw I would be all over the aluminum/aluminium fabrication - think "filigree".









*Brother John* - Thank you for the consoling words. I really should not be such a little baby about it at my age.... but I can be a real whiner sometimes









I'm over it now. I will try some repairs (*ice's* recommendation sounds good), but I may have to fabricate another panel.

If won't be a waste, as I can always slice up the bunged piece for smaller items down the road; I try to re-use as much as possible.

I have found that the most accurate and clean cuts are done with the router mounted to a table, and that I handle/move the work itself. In this instance, I move the work from right-to-left.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*pj *- Thanks for the heads-up on that little bandsaw - sounds like a winner. Only problem is that over the years I have discarded most of my dinnerware and pots and pans to make room for tools and the like. I am at critical mass insofar as storage/stowing space.










Sounds to me like you need a work shack like CD's.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I have found that the most accurate and clean cuts are done with the router mounted to a table, and that I handle/move the work itself. In this instance, I move the work from right-to-left.


Ahh, table-mounted you do the opposite (obviously, the router is upside down). So, Right to left on a normal outside cut and left to right on the inside.









By the way, the hinges you fabricated out of acrylic are slamming!


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you for the hinge compliment.









There is some clean-up and the question as to what I will use for the pins.... and of course whether I will use the acrylic set or the finial set.

I may simply drill the holes in the acrylic set to match the finial set; then I could change them around as I desire.

As far as the direction of router or work movement, I seem to always set the table up so that there is space to flip or rotate the piece to be worked so that the edge is running along the close-side of the rotating bit... odd... I never considered the point that you bring up..... it just always ended up that way.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Sounds to me like you need a work shack like CD's.




















...yeah. I wish I had the space to build a little shack.









...someday, as there are a number of other "buidling" hobbies that I would like to attend to.

*hopes*


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











...yeah. I wish I had the space to build a little shack.









...someday, as there are a number of other "buidling" hobbies that I would like to attend to.

*hopes*


lol, yeah i need to build UP so i can have room in my room. D:

its too crowded with old school toys/pc parts.


----------



## Syrillian

The ambient temp in my house right now..

...31C .... yay!









P.S. *Zac* - Heh! seems we are both working with limited space.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Does this mean we have an update coming up?


----------



## repo_man

I hope your build day has went better than mine my acrylic loving friend


----------



## ice_owl

Have you done any experimenting with dissolving some acrylic yet? Just wondering.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









...yeah. I wish I had the space to build a little shack.









...someday, as there are a number of other "buidling" hobbies that I would like to attend to.

*hopes*


















1/2" Smoked Acrylic shack









Although, I don't think it would meet the CA building codes lol


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Does this mean we have an update coming up?









Probably not until Sunday... see comments made to *ice*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I hope your build day has went better than mine my acrylic loving friend

















.... I have been following your trials and tribulations - saddened to hear the PITA ya got going on...

I can relate, but I am getting all worked up about a 3-4mm chip - pales compared to UPS drop kicking your package.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ice_owl* 
Have you done any experimenting with dissolving some acrylic yet? Just wondering.









I gave myself a "Timeout" from building for a few days.... It didn't help as yesterday I miffed another piece, but in that instance I can salvage the work.

I experimented on a scrap piece - not so bueno. I will try again this afternoon and if I can not get it right I may simply have to bite the bullet and use a new piece of acrylic.

Problem is that pieces this size are rarely found in the scrap bin - they must be purchased at full-retail.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
















1/2" Smoked Acrylic shack









Although, I don't think it would meet the CA building codes lol

Heh!... That would cost a serious truck-load of moola!









pffh! Building codes! ...Ha! I laugh at their little rules... actually I don't, I just like to think that I do.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
pffh! Building codes! ...Ha! I laugh at their little rules... actually I don't, I just like to think that I do.










That's it Syr, pretend you're sticking it to the man. Keep it up, you rebel.
















Anyways, I hope you can salvage that chipped piece.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 

Anyways, I hope you can salvage that chipped piece.









Thanks. Me too.

But, see the update for Plan B.


----------



## Syrillian

I have been working on the top-side Bezel.

After completing the raw cuts, it took some time to ease the corners that are on either side of each protrusion. I wanted to keep the round-over as close to uniform around the line, but some of the corners were too tight to get the radius required for full-contact of the guide bearing.

I wasnâ€™t entirely successful as I need to choose between uniform round over and deeper radii â€" I went with non-uniform round over as I did not want to take any more material away from the pieceâ€¦ ermâ€¦. actually I was afraid to mess it up. I was too far into this one to bung it up.

As â€œgimmickyâ€ as this Dremel Vice is, it really does a great job for light-weight work. What makes it so handy is the wide range of articulation that the base and the support arm have; rather than break the piece loose each time, the base and arm adjust to move the work to the angle needed â€" neato!










After sanding, filing and shaping:










Then with the contours added:










There still is a little more clean-up before the polishing begins.

Here are some detail shots of the various apertures:

Exhaust:










Power Switch:










Fan Controllers:










Fill-port:










A test-fit to make sure that all is in order:










Tomorrow I will try to repair the front radiator window/panelâ€¦. As it turns out I was being a Drama Queenâ€¦. â€"lol

One of the options that I want to incorporate into this case is interchangeable front panels.

The idea is that the panels will be able to accept any combination of radiators (120 â€" 480), Fans (up to 8), or both.

Should I decide to go back to Air-cooling, then I will swap the panels out, place 120mm fans where they are needed for intake, and mount blanks to any fan openings that I do not want to use.


----------



## repo_man

That panel looks awesome man! Wow, love it! And uhhh, go read the log, it got worse than the GPU....







lol


----------



## pjlietz

Very cool man! Looks sweet


----------



## TnB= Gir

Wow that looks excellent Syrillian. I love the unique design of the panel, can't wait to see it in the final build.


----------



## Sum0n3

That bezel is looking great







I can already picture it polished out..


----------



## iandroo888

wow great job so far siwiwian







lol *_waits patiently b4 coming to his house to take it when finished_*


----------



## ice_owl

Now this is what I am talking about.







Details! Gotta love that routed piece. That more than makes up for any "oops" you've done. You are forgiven now.


----------



## Clinic

Did Syr go for the Pro bracket of the modding competition? Because if he did...thats some stiff competition right there! Eek!

Looking amazingly good!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clinic* 
Did Syr go for the Pro bracket of the modding competition? Because if he did...thats some stiff competition right there! Eek!

Looking amazingly good!

He isn't participating in it this year.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


He isn't participating in it this year.


And with that, a collective *Whew* from the competitors.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Oh my sechs that is sweet! Subscribed.

Keep it up Syrllian!


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
And with that, a collective *Whew* from the competitors.
































No way man, I'd take him anytime! Well except last year, lol..... I'm gonna hide now


----------



## forcifer

less talk more piccys ^_^


----------



## Syrillian

Heh....









I'm posting not modding...

Lazy Man!

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Heh....









I'm posting not modding...

Lazy Man!

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

*in southern drawl*

Don't make me get out the whip now ya hear?


----------



## Syrillian

*back smarts from whiplashes*

*whines* "... but I have a good reason:"

I am back to 6-day work weeks









One of the employees had to "go away for awhile", and it is unlikely that he will be back.

Now I am back to 5 days a week at my Primary Employment, and on Satruday I go to Napa, Ca for my Secondary Employment.....


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*back smarts from whiplashes*

*whines* "... but I have a good reason:"

I am back to 6-day work weeks









One of the employees had to "go away for awhile", and it is unlikely that he will be back.

Now I am back to 5 days a week at my Primary Employment, and on Satruday I go to Napa, Ca for my Secondary Employment.....



















, i rember when my dad was the only one in his position








6 day work weeks were weak , GL!


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks Zac.

...yeah... and I haven't done any building since Saturday.

I needed a break as I was messin' stuff up, and doing more stoopid stuff than is normal for me.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Take your time man. There's no need to rush and mess something up. Doing it right is much more important than satisfying our insatiable appetite for updates and pictures.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Take your time man. There's no need to rush and mess something up. Doing it right is much more important than satisfying our insatiable appetite for updates and pictures.









Or is it
















Lol, J/K, take a breather mate!


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks guys.

Yeah, a break is sometimes needed. Thanks *Pwner* and *Repo* for the "it's okay". *peace sign with hand*

I had some other small, non-PC related projects that need wrapping up that I have been meaning to do for some time now. I took the opportunity to change gears for a few days.

I recall walking away from the _Indigo_ project a couple of times, once was intended as final as I did not think I was going to be able to wing it.... but I came back. I could not resist the need.

There is no disenchantment here. It is merely a pause....

...one that will end in about an hour as I have some cutting to do on a panel piece.


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

A Sublime song comes to mind, "Hard work good, and hard work fine, but first take care of head."

Don't stress Syrillian, its only acrylic and metal, they're not going anywhere fast. A clear head has more room for new ideas.









Seriously though, excellent work thus far.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks *POT* ('tis okay with you and all others that I refer to you like that?).









_Sublime_... what can I say? They surely live up to their namesake; and a great quote to toss at me - Danke!

*Zac* ~









*Psuedo-Udpate:*

I tried to repair the panel, I was quasi-successful. But I think that the flaw shows too much. Were the flaw in a place that was not front-and-center, and additionally will have light shining through it; I would live with it. With the light coming through, the repair acts almost like a prism. That would be pretty cool in some situations, but imho not in this particular instance.

Another "Thank You" to *Ice* for his recommendation - it does work, but was rather difficult. I almost ended up having a piece of acrylic permanently bonded to my thumb -lol!

I also tried to use a 2-part epoxy on another piece that I intentionally chipped. Same: passable, but not ideal.... though ideally I would not have miffed this up to begin with.







(@ self).

Anyhooters.... I just made all the main cuts in the replacement piece, but I am going to take ya'lls advice and finish it tomorrow.


----------



## zacbrain

yes, resting(procrstinating for me, which is all the time







)

is great for the mind, lets it rest and think more clearly. well i dont think ur procrastinating, u need more rest i think.


----------



## sublime0

Syrillian and Cyberdruid working together is kind of like God and Jesus.


----------



## Halo2Vista

i know how you feel syrillian, it's really stressful to fit in everything you want to do when you have a 6 day work week, oh and...


----------



## Syrillian

Oh my!

Sorry guys, I did not mean to make it sound as though I was in the gutter.... I wasn't trying to illicit sympathy... but I do appreciate the "buck-up" 's









This is by far the most supportive community that I have ever stumbled upon. It was a great day when I found this place. *sniff*

_Considering the trials of peeps such as *Burn* (CnC Mill PCB woes), *Kopi* (LC leakage and Mobo frying), *CyberDruid* (missing Cosmos parts) I am on easy street._

...erm... if you catch me whining again, please reach through the screen and slap me soundly so that I can regain my composure.

That being said:

I was able to (almost) finish the panel yesterday without flubbing it up.

I just needed to find another way to achieve what I wanted to do, as the cutting techniques and the implements I was using simply were not good enough - 'tis the bane of homemade tools; the flaw lies in the tool-mount and guide not the material nor the tool itself.

Tonight I plan on finishing the radiator panel/window, and then start the long and laborious process of sanding all the panels' edges in preperation for polishing.

Then... it is time to return to CF work (







) and to start assembling the main body of the case.


----------



## Sum0n3

We all have those days.. Sometimes i just let the work lay there for days on end.

I must agree that this place is amazing. I have never been on any forum with so many great people. Most places you just get chewed out for the smallest things, but not here









Ah yes, the home made tools.. I know a few things about this as I live in an apartment. Therefore there is a lack of space for any nice machinery. I do have access to a small shop, but it a bit of a drive which I just don't feel like doing most of the time. 90% of the time I do work in my home with sub par tools/techniques.

Hang in there man. It's more satisfying in the end to do the cutting by hand, then running it through a mill or cnc. At least it is for me.

Awaiting more CF work patiently...kinda


----------



## Litlratt

Needless to say.... suck it up Marine








And keep up the good work.


----------



## Nostrano

Syr just wants a wittle HUGGLES! 





































...

Erm I mean Man Hug

...

The Manliest Hug of all!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Syr just wants a wittle HUGGLES! 





































...

Erm I mean Man Hug

...

The Manliest Hug of all!


question is - is Sryllian really male or is that her fake identity? What if she is an it?! Or he is an it?! OMG!!!!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


question is - is Sryllian really male or is that her fake identity? What if she is an it?! Or he is an it?! OMG!!!!


Blasphemy.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


question is - is Sryllian really male or is that her fake identity? What if she is an it?! Or he is an it?! OMG!!!!


he is a he!


----------



## sublime0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Oh my!

Sorry guys, I did not mean to make it sound as though I was in the gutter.... I wasn't trying to illicit sympathy... but I do appreciate the "buck-up" 's









This is by far the most supportive community that I have ever stumbled upon. It was a great day when I found this place. *sniff*

_Considering the trials of peeps such as *Burn* (CnC Mill PCB woes), *Kopi* (LC leakage and Mobo frying), *CyberDruid *(missing Cosmos parts) I am on easy street._

...erm... if you catch me whining again, please reach through the screen and slap me soundly so that I can regain my composure.

That being said:

I was able to (almost) finish the panel yesterday without flubbing it up.

I just needed to find another way to achieve what I wanted to do, as the cutting techniques and the implements I was using simply were not good enough - 'tis the bane of homemade tools; the flaw lies in the tool-mount and guide not the material nor the tool itself.

Tonight I plan on finishing the radiator panel/window, and then start the long and laborious process of sanding all the panels' edges in preperation for polishing.

Then... it is time to return to CF work (







) and to start assembling the main body of the case.











 Yea. Never give up no matter what! I am here for you. I look up to you. You inspire me like many others on oCN


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Alright guys, enough of this touchy-feely crap. Too much Orz -ing going on here.
Back to the salt mines for all of you!


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ILOVEPOTtery* 
Alright guys, enough of this touchy-feely crap. Too much Orz -ing going on here.
Back to the salt mines for all of you!









Here, this ought to make up for all the recent femininity in the thread...










MANLY MANS STEAK!!


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexgheseger* 
Here, this ought to make up for all the recent femininity in the thread...










MANLY MANS STEAK!!

Naw, that's just a snack man, lol.

I hope the new panel works out better for ya this time Syr! I can't wait to see more progress, especially the carbon fiber work! I may play with that on my next mod!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Is this enough man for you?


----------



## DanNEBTD

Ill one up you . . hot women and computers







. . (yes I know they're macs but its all I could find)










PS I love how ~3 posts in this 11 page thread are actual updates/respose to updates


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Needless to say.... suck it up Marine








And keep up the good work.

Syrillian is a marine?

Anyway, Looking to see the bit of work you did updated on the front page, I also gave up on my wood case by the way, going to do something else now.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yes, he was a Marine.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
Syrillian is a marine?

Anyway, Looking to see the bit of work you did updated on the front page, I also gave up on my wood case by the way, going to do something else now.

from the show a pic of urself thread...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
...and this is my arm...


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
from the show a pic of urself thread...

Remind me never to piss Syr off.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Remind me never to piss Syr off.









ye lol, he reminds me of that peacful guy, that u can never make angry, then when u do, he kills like 329394+ people. but its against his honor


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
ye lol, he reminds me of that peacful guy, that u can never make angry, then when u do, he kills like 329394+ people. but its against his honor


























Honestly, I'm surprised his projects don't build themselves out of fear.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
he is a he!









YOU DONT KNOW THAT!!!!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Show me a woman built like that omega. If you do I might believe you...... after I get done puking from disgust that is.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Show me a woman built like that omega. If you do I might believe you...... after I get done puking from disgust that is.

you may never know man....

"it" could've gotten a sex change or be an extremely ugly body-builder female that has no true respect for human life.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 









Honestly, I'm surprised his projects don't build themselves out of fear.









a geeky marine, i guess were not that rare.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
a geeky marine, i guess were not that rare.

I'm a rare gem on this over crowded island we call "Staten Island" of New York.....


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


a geeky marine, i guess were not that rare.


No, we're not.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


No, we're not.


man, we need to get an ex-military group going.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


man, we need to get an ex-military group going.


Yeah, and we could use you guys like bouncers; have you guys go around and beat up trolls and the like.









You know, even just a poll to find all the ex-military guys would work. I bet we have a lot more than I expected.


----------



## joemaniaci

They actually used a group of us as security at a motocross event somewhere in cali.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


They actually used a group of us as security at a motocross event somewhere in cali.


Not a bad plan. Hell, I wouldn't mess with you guys. Even the ROTC guys around campus tend to be pretty intimidating.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
They actually used a group of us as security at a motocross event somewhere in cali.

hmm yeah blue devil is a marine too...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

so.... WHERE ARE THE MODDZZZ?!


----------



## SZayat

Never Too Late... this thread is so subscribed


----------



## Syrillian

Wow!









...you guys have been busy, haven't you?









*2-points.*

1) Yes. I am a Marine (1986-1994) - Semper Fi!

2) As me being a He, a She, or an It...

Well... I am an "It"....

Cousin It!


















Hahahahahahahahaa.a.... a.a. erm... okey... uh... I'll just go compose an update now.


----------



## ice_owl

He is a Munster.


----------



## Syrillian

Here are the tools I use to sand, file and shape the smaller areas. The metal files are generally used for clean-up of areas where cuts started, finished, or need to be corrected.










These are the infernal front radiator panel mounts/windows:



















I eased the edge to give it a softer profile. This picture shows the front-side (top piece) of one panel, and the backside of the other.










Iâ€™m still undecided about radiator shrouds; it really comes down to whether I have the available depthâ€¦ I hope so.

At any rate the radiator or the shroud will mount to the flush side, and the eased edge will be on the exterior.

Again, there is some sanding and clean-up before polishing can commence.

Here are the side window panels:










These are Â¼â€ thick Bronze Acrylic. I went with a thicker-than-normal gauge as there is a notable amount of material missing from the side panels themselves, and I wanted to replace some of the lost rigidity.



















I need to stew upon some other aspects, so to fill the time here are some other items to be used:

Carbon-nano tubes:



















Lolâ€¦ clearly they are not carbon, and they certainly are not â€œnanoâ€. I just like to say â€œcarbon nano tubeâ€.

_<off topic> *I LOVE DUCATIâ€™s*; the way they move, sound, and look. One of the aspects that I appreciate is the tubular space-frame that is used in such legends as the 916 and the 748SP. Seeing these tubes reminded me of that aspect, and I was compelled to follow suit in some way or another._

They are nylon (I think), and are very light and rigid. This type of tubing is used for high-performance kite spars. I imagine that they would leave a rather angry welt should one be used as a whipping stick.

This is a remnant from the top bezel piece:










The shape is too interesting to let it go to waste. I intend to use this piece in conjunction with the â€œcarbon nano tubesâ€ to support the mother board tray.

Wellâ€¦. I am off the Coast for some exercise and Pacific-airâ€¦

Have a nice day.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Wow!









...you guys have been busy, haven't you?









*2-points.*

1) Yes. I am a Marine (1986-1994) - Semper Fi!

2) As me being a He, a She, or an It...

Well... I am an "It"....

Cousin It!


















Hahahahahahahahaa.a.... a.a. erm... okey... uh... I'll just go compose an update now.










you need this...









edit: lol i think i have the same shirt u have. lol.


----------



## arekieh

Lol,
Your not an IT(Hairs too long), a guy or a girl,
So what the hell are u?


----------



## afzsom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
Lol,
Your not an IT(Hairs too long), a guy or a girl,
So what the hell are u?

It's Jesus, LOL.


----------



## ice_owl

I think your tubes are graphite if you say they are used in kites. They will have great cross sectional strength but can be split down the center quite easily like bamboo. This would be my guess.


----------



## arekieh

lolol @ Jesus


----------



## repo_man

Good jeebus thats alot of hair Syrillian!!









You should donate some to Locks Of Love, I think you have a foot to spare! LOL

On the update. Mmmmm, looking nice. I still have no clue on how this will look, all I've gathered are rough mental images of the panels finished. Remind me, is this going to be a cube or rectangular prism type shape or something else?


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ice_owl* 
He is a Munster.









more of a... Gossamer


----------



## joemaniaci

He should redo that picture with a KFC chicken bucket on his head.

By the way, where do you plan on placing that script, I saw a custom lord of the rings case one time, where they used a dremel to engrave the acrylic window in the side panel, looked pretty nifty.

What unit were you in, I was 1st LAR.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


He should redo that picture with a KFC chicken bucket on his head.


OT: Buckethead was a terrible replacement for Slash in the "new" GnR

On topic, I agree with repo, I have no idea what this will end up looking like, but I'm sure it will be worth the wait to find out


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ice_owl*


He is a Munster.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Lol,
Your not an IT(Hairs too long), a guy or a girl,
So what the hell are u?


I am a Male:



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *ice_owl*


I think your tubes are graphite if you say they are used in kites. They will have great cross sectional strength but can be split down the center quite easily like bamboo. This would be my guess.


Yes, I think you are correct... graphite. I couldn't remember what the girl told me... but now that you mention it, it does sound right.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


On the update. Mmmmm, looking nice. I still have no clue on how this will look, all I've gathered are rough mental images of the panels finished. Remind me, is this going to be a cube or rectangular prism type shape or something else?


Rectangle, long edge vertical.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


By the way, where do you plan on placing that script, I saw a custom lord of the rings case one time, where they used a dremel to engrave the acrylic window in the side panel, looked pretty nifty.


I'm not sure yet.

I think that I am trying to mix too many metaphors.... I am still tossing all of that around in the wet-ware.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


What unit were you in, I was 1st LAR.


3rd Mar Div, and 1st Mar Div. (Okinawa and Pendleton respectively)
1st FSSG (Pendleton)

A smattering of TAD's to include _Bear Hunt _and _Team Spirit_, and ACB.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I agree with repo, I have no idea what this will end up looking like, but I'm sure it will be worth the wait to find out










Small refrigerator


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I couldn't remember what the girl told me... but now that you mention it, it does sound right.


Distracted?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Distracted?










( *.* Y *.* )










Syrillian, you ol' freak you! LOL


----------



## Kopi

LOL all those "what are you" posts crack me up...did you guys not see him with Geminii?


----------



## repo_man

http://www.overclock.net/3207532-post1372.html


----------



## Kopi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
http://www.overclock.net/3207532-post1372.html

Thats the one I was talking about lol...thats Indigo isn't it


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kopi* 
Thats the one I was talking about lol...thats Indigo isn't it

You are correct sir.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


LOL all those "*what* are you" posts crack me up...did you guys not see him with Geminii?


lol! ...me too.









Right question, wrong pronoun.







(no offense intended)


----------



## TnB= Gir

And on the Seventh Day, God created Syrillian. He then asked the newly created Syrillian if he could rest. His heart being pure and kind, he granted the Lords' wish and let him rest









<-- Is intrigued by the idea of your small refrigerator comment.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


And on the Seventh Day, God created Syrillian. He then asked the newly created Syrillian if he could rest. His heart being pure and kind, he granted the Lords' wish and let him rest









<-- Is intrigued by the idea of your small refrigerator comment.


heh...







My old Confirmation Class Instructor would have a fit.









"I am of the Earth; a part of it, I grew from it."

The "refrigerator" comment was to give proportion as this case will be very similar in size to a small desktop refer. There won't be any sub-zero cooling... someday however I would like to broach that field.


----------



## Syrillian

I spent some of the day filing and shaping, then giving a cursory buff to one of the radiator panels.




























Sadly, I broke the mold for the carbon fiber mold when I was breaking the last one loose.










It is now bonding again, and I will continue with that segment of the build. I still have about 2 more angles, and 1 more flat panel for this case project.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## ErBall

syrillian what exactly do you do for a living that permits you to be so buff and also create such things of beauty?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
syrillian what exactly do you do for a living that permits you to be so buff and also create such things of beauty?

I am active.

Additionally I have a quasi-Blue-collar job. Although I have a desk, computer, phone, and all the rest of the regular administrative tools; I spend a fair amount of time on a forklift and in the warehouse.

I work in the tile and natural stone industry. The boxes are heavy (up to 70 lbs), and the bags of thinset are 50 - 60 lbs). Lumping, lugging and moving several thousand pounds in a half-hour by hand keeps one pretty strong.

I used to be an avid (read: addicted) lifter, but ceased that awhile ago. Now it is all calesthetics, isometrics and running/hiking.... but there is a gym opening up just down the road...







.... seriously.

As for making stuff... I dunno... it just happens (it started with Indigo and seeing *CyberDruids* work).... It also keeps me busy and out of trouble.


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
syrillian what exactly do you do for a living that permits you to be so buff and also create such things of beauty?

He's a ninja, lol.


----------



## repo_man

'Rillian, what do you use to buff the acrylic? Like regular car cutting compounds and buffing pastes? (As in body shop terms, thats all my mind knows







for buffing,lol.)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
He's a ninja, lol.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

2) As me being a He, a She, or an It...

Well... I am an "It"....



HELL YEAH!!!!

Score one for omega baby - into the bucket - SWISH!
I was right. XD


----------



## Syrillian

Omega = 1
It = 0


----------



## iandroo888

how much longer till u finish? waiting for you to ship this to me







ive been waiting patiently


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


how much longer till u finish? waiting for you to ship this to me







ive been waiting patiently










Oh! ...so now your asking? ... you used to just waltz on in, wave your hand about and then clean me out! -lol

This will take another 30-60 days.

I haven't even decided on hardware.









@ OCN ~ Suggestions Welcome


----------



## TnB= Gir

Put a Dell in it.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Put a Dell in it.


Blasphemy!







:swearing:










Seriously though, a pumped up E2200 or so rig would be nice. An insane OC, sexy cooling and some SLI would be pimp there big guy.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Oh! ...so now your asking? ... you used to just waltz on in, wave your hand about and then clean me out! -lol

This will take another 30-60 days.

I haven't even decided on hardware.









@ OCN ~ Suggestions Welcome


gas is expensive. 3.51 a gallon. cant afford to do so much trips back and forth to check on your progress. save me some gas money by just telling me :]

what you mean "wave my hand about"?? i leave a pack of beers for you in place on the things i take. more benefit to you when i take more! it adds up, ya know! a dozen of beers for every item i take! pretty expensive ya kno!


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


gas is expensive. 3.51 a gallon. cant afford to do so much trips back and forth to check on your progress. save me some gas money by just telling me :]

what you mean "wave my hand about"?? i leave a pack of beers for you in place on the things i take. more benefit to you when i take more! it adds up, ya know! a dozen of beers for every item i take! pretty expensive ya kno!


What are you talking about 'expensive?' You live in Vegas dammit!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Put a Dell in it.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Blasphemy!







:swearing:










Seriously though, a pumped up E2200 or so rig would be nice. An insane OC, sexy cooling and some SLI would be pimp there big guy.




















Hmmm....

evga 790 / 9800 GX2 (x2)

vs.

Asus X48 / 3870 X2 (x2)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


gas is expensive. 3.51 a gallon. cant afford to do so much trips back and forth to check on your progress. save me some gas money by just telling me :]

what you mean "wave my hand about"?? i leave a pack of beers for you in place on the things i take. more benefit to you when i take more! it adds up, ya know! a dozen of beers for every item i take! pretty expensive ya kno!



dood! _Bud Ice _is not Beer....









...some Glenfiddich would certainly ease the separation pain.


----------



## zacbrain

why not amd...


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*




















Hmmm....

evga 790 / 9800 GX2 (x2)

vs.

Asus X48 / 3850 X2 (x2)

dood! _Bud Ice _is not Beer....









...some Glenfiddich would certainly ease the separation pain.










whats Glenfiddich? i dont like bud. Newcastle ftw


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


why not amd...










Ooh, there's a thought. Why not a spider rig? Pair a 9850 BE with a coupla 4870's in a month, and you'd be balling.


----------



## Hutch

What do you use for cutting the acrylic? I remember you were using a mini router-like attachment on the dremel. Do you use a jig with it or freehand?


----------



## iandroo888

oOo.. that should be syrillians next project! imagine him creating a spider with arcrylic O_O!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


why not amd...











Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexgheseger*


Ooh, there's a thought. Why not a spider rig? Pair a 9850 BE with a coupla 4870's in a month, and you'd be balling.


Possibly. It's all a craps shoot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


whats Glenfiddich? i dont like bud. Newcastle ftw










Scotch.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hutch*


What do you use for cutting the acrylic? I remember you were using a mini router-like attachment on the dremel. Do you use a jig with it or freehand?


I use a small table saw, a Dremel (sideways bit), and a hand-held circle-saw. The Dremel gets the most work.... I think.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


oOo.. that should be syrillians next project! imagine him creating a spider with arcrylic O_O!


Another Member shared a design that was a Spider. One of the issues that arose was maintaining the sizing of legs to main body (assuming the body is where the mobo is housed). To keep the spider "lean" would mean having a rather large footprint. The option was to shorten the legs, but I think that would make the spider look corpulent.









Thoughts?


----------



## iandroo888

hmm. how about metal joined pieces as legs and acrylic body?

motherboard as body, psu as head. power cable as "web" its "shooting" out haha


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thoughts?











try branching into Mini-itx . . Offerers alot more flexibility in terms of case building.

case and point: (with acrylic legs too







)


----------



## iandroo888

what the heck is that O_O


----------



## Syrillian

That thing is pretty cool looking.

Thanks for the pic DanNEBTB, that pretty much illustrates the issue.

Also, consider all the other components and volume is not the only issue; so is mass. Getting the weight supported could be problematic. I suppose the body could be resting on the horizontal surface....

Neat stuff.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


...some Glenfiddich would certainly ease the separation pain.










If you're a Glenfiddich fan (been there), give Cragganmore a try. REALLY good stuff. Also, on the lighter side (but definitely not lacking in flavor) Dalwhinnie and Oban and for the really heavy, peatty tasting stuff, try Lagavulin (usually want to mix a little room-temp water with this one and sip it slowly). These all should be priced similar to the Glenfiddich.









Good to see you're fiddling with your mod again.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
'Rillian, what do you use to buff the acrylic? Like regular car cutting compounds and buffing pastes? (As in body shop terms, thats all my mind knows







for buffing,lol.)

I use several tools depending upon the ease of accessiblity.

For small areas, or inside corners I use the Dremel and a cloth wheel

For larger areas I use a angle grinder with a muslin wheel or the DeWalt Cordless drill with a muslin wheel attachment.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Pimp it up with the most expensive Quads on the market with Skulltraill. but then again - that would make you stupid so......... nvm.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Don't even put hardware in it yet. Save up some cash and be the first OCN member to jump on the nehalem bandwagon


----------



## Valrum

Good to see this place again, I have been away for to long and look what's waiting for me! Subscribed (pretty late).


----------



## wastedtime

When will I be able to shape acrylic like Syr.







... No matter how hard I try I dont seem to be able to get the perfect edge. 
Neways back to practicing ... *repeats* .. Must shape acrylic like Syr.. Must shape acrylic like Syr...


----------



## sublime0

Looking good







Why not be different and go Nvidia!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I use several tools depending upon the ease of accessiblity.

For small areas, or inside corners I use the Dremel and a cloth wheel

For larger areas I use a angle grinder with a muslin wheel or the DeWalt Cordless drill with a muslin wheel attachment.


Well I assumed you used a cloth wheel or buffing pad. I meant what compounds do you use to actually buff with the wheel man


----------



## Syrillian

Hi.









So about hardware. I'm still undecided, but I am thankful for the input and comments.

*TnB* mentioned _Nehalem_. It is my intention to put said system into Halcyon once this Project is complete. Sale of sig hardware is what is going to sponsor the Nehalem build.... that is my daydream at anyrate.

...or I may simply transfer hardware... I dunno









*Omega*. You bring up a good point.

I suppose now is a good as a time as any other to toss my







about hardware and cost.

It sucks.

That having been said, we must accept that we chase the will-o-the-wisp. No matter how smokin' the system is (on any front or aspect of the PC Hobby/Profession) it will soon be de-throned and cast off to the side..... very soon. It is a continous pursuit, that one of performance.

If one can stay closer than others for whatever reason that life has given, I say do it.

*Wasted*: It is the tools and the _patience_









*Repo*: Sorry... forgot that part. I use red rouge.


----------



## Indignity

Why am I awaiting talk of Gucci or Calvin Klein to come up in this thread?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Why am I awaiting talk of Gucci or Calvin Klein to come up in this thread?


























erm... huh?!

You mentioned Gucci and Calvin Klein, then add a picture of Dee Snyder...








...Did I just fail a Turing Test?


----------



## Spart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Wow!









...you guys have been busy, haven't you?









*2-points.*

1) Yes. I am a Marine (1986-1994) - Semper Fi!

2) As me being a He, a She, or an It...

Well... I am an "It"....

Cousin It!


















Hahahahahahahahaa.a.... a.a. erm... okey... uh... I'll just go compose an update now.

















HERMAN LI?!


----------



## iandroo888

herman li's hair is that long? omg @[email protected]


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
erm... huh?!

You mentioned Gucci and Calvin Klein, then add a picture of Dee Snyder...








...Did I just fail a Turing Test?










*I WANNA ROCK!*


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*









HERMAN LI?!


Lol, you know that's really funny, 'cause every time I see Herman, I'm like, "Hey, look! Its Syrillian".

BTW, if anyone can show me a third incredibly talented guy with hair that long, I'll never cut mine again, desperately hoping to get some of that talent.


----------



## Indignity

*karma!!!!!!!*


----------



## Spart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


herman li's hair is that long? omg @[email protected]


Watch the video for through the fire and flames. It won't stay out of his face lol.


----------



## CyberDruid

How can the Wimmens resist you.

52 pages! This log is now holding the record for the most OT posts in any worklog evar.

CF is turning out nice Syrillian.

Just a simple request...would you consider compiling the progress (pics) in a post on the first page? Even the faithful might have a hard time telling what the heck is happening...

I like the gothic hinges over the acrylic ones BTW. Nice work but maybe too smooth and modern to be properly creepy...

The fascia piece you made is really intriguing...it's clearly the sort of detail that allows you to express your intention. SO often I get hung up on functional aspects that I forget it takes a detail like that to give the creation a personality...


----------



## Spart

I second the motion for a pic compilation in the op. I haven't seen all the pics because I'm too lazy to go through all these pages lol.


----------



## Syrillian

Good Morning Good Fella's (And Gal's where applicable).

*Maestro* and *Spart*: I have compiled a dated and referenced log in Post #2.

Hmmm... it seems I have penned a 3-Ring Circus; a condition that I am comfortable and happy with. For ALL, I believe in Freedom of Speech and Expression. Thank you for leaving your thoughts, mirth and recommendations.

*tehpwn *~ Heh! If I were to be completely honest, having this much hair can be a real pain. I sit on it, lie on it, get caught up in it. Sometimes the cat gets tangled up in it and I walk around with a pus... cat on my head.

I don't even know why I let it go. I suspect it is some psychological malfunction that stems from a previous segment of my life.

Kay... this part is kinda embarassing: *Indy*... I used to love Twisted Sister. Mind you I was 16 and in terminal heat, so please bear that in mind before laffing your collective arses off at me....

I still like the quip: "Stay hungry". Really. There is a lot there.... denial and temperance and all.... keeps the machine lean and always aching for more.

Satisfaction is the breeding ground for complacence, and complacence leads to a state of "going to seed".

Stay Hungry!

*Maestro*... heh







...erm actually I am very shy, and avoid public places and large open areas that have a lot of people. Makes it difficult to meet "Gurlz", or in my case "Wimmenz". 'Tis okay as I have no inclination to pair off, go forth and multiply. You see.... I like to play.... no... not like THAT! ... as in play with toys and the like.









Thanks for the nod on the carbon fiber. since my last post I have repaired the mold, and have prepped the next set of materials for another angle (I have been making them one at a time).

Again, *Maestro*. Thank you for the input on the hinges. I am also leaning toward using them. I cleaned up the acrylic hinges, but the DIY pride is outshined by the simple elegance of the pre-fabbed hinges.

I have a dark-side. It like the finial hinges. I am inclined to listen to the darkness at times.

"Facia"... that was the word I searched vainly for.









Danke for nodding at it. It was an afterthought that was incorporated because I had that 1/2" acrylic piece, and I wanted to lessen the impact of the fan controller knobs protruding from the top-side of the case. The piece that I used was a mistake from a different project, and I did not want it to go to waste. I hope that it turns out okay...

Thanks for looking folks.









Time for work. Yay!









Have a good day.

_/\\_


----------



## Syrillian

Hi *tehpwn*!

I seeeeee youuussss....


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*Maestro*... heh







...erm actually I am very shy, and avoid public places and large open areas that have a lot of people. Makes it difficult to meet "Gurlz", or in my case "Wimmenz". 'Tis okay as I have no inclination to pair off, go forth and multiply. You see.... I like to play.... no... not like THAT! ... as in play with toys and the like.










Go on, give it a try.
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Hi *tehpwn*!

I seeeeee youuussss....










Gah! How'd you know I was here?


----------



## newphase

Nice Calligraphy - is that your own handiwork, Syr?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newphase* 
Nice Calligraphy - is that your own handiwork, Syr?

Thanks, *newphase*.

Yes. It is my penmanship.

...still trying to figure out how I will use it in this build... the original idea may have been eased out due to incorporating too many aspects.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks, *newphase*.

Yes. It is my penmanship.

...still trying to figure out how I will use it in this build... the original idea may have been eased out due to incorporating too many aspects.

I think you would work it in on a 'stealth' kind of way. Perhaps etch/sand it into the back of one of the panel in your smoked/dark acrylic. It wouldnt be *that* noticeable in daylight. You could then light the panel (or just the area of the etching) with a dim LED that would give it a glowing (read:somewhat floating in the panel) effect.

Just me thinking out loud here. Or eh, typing out silently,


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I think you would work it in on a 'stealth' kind of way. Perhaps etch/sand it into the back of one of the panel in your smoked/dark acrylic. It wouldnt be *that* noticeable in daylight. You could then light the panel (or just the area of the etching) with a dim LED that would give it a glowing (read:somewhat floating in the panel) effect.

Just me thinking out loud here. Or eh, typing out silently,










I actually really like that idea; something that was subtle during the day, but became more pronounced - even glowed when it was dark. read: "the One Ring".


----------



## Syrillian

You guys are really rather astute.









Somewhere back in this wildly meandering thread there is a post that discusses the scripts.

I am trying to find a "clean" way of placing the scripts onto a clear piece of acrylic. The scripts will be in UV paint so that when the there is no illumination there is little to see, but when the system is powered on, the scripts become clear and glowy.

I have come up with another possibility, but I need to experiment before I open my gob.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
You guys are really rather astute.









Somewhere back in this wildly meandering thread there is a post that discusses the scripts.

I am trying to find a "clean" way of placing the scripts onto a clear piece of acrylic. The scripts will be in UV paint so that when the there is no illumination there is little to see, but when the system is powered on, the scripts become clear and glowy.

I have come up with another possibility, but I need to experiment before I open my gob.










Stencil + clear UV reactive aerosol paint.








Linkage for aforementioned paint


----------



## zlojack

Subscribed to watch a true artist at work.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the Subscription, *zlojack*.

*waves to *Valrum**









*Repo*: I'll try to give you a quick run-down of things that I have tried.

Consider the "delicate" nature of the scripts. I have made several types of stencils.

-Plain paper (no adhesive): The propellant causes the edges of the stencil to lift. This leaves an unclear delineation...









-Self-adhesive backing on contact paper: The scripts turn out quite nice, but cleaning up the residue from the adhesive rubs the paint away,

-Penning the scripts directly to the protective layer on the acrylic, then cutting out the scripts works well (I did this on *OmegaNemesis*' panels), but leaves a score mark on the perimeter. It was okay with Omega's as the black paint covered up the scoring. With the paint that I would like to use, the scoring is visible









-Plain paper and glue-stick: same as above, cleanup damages the job.

Before I switch gears entirely I will try one more thing: Liquid UV ink that can be put into a calligraphy pen....

*Repo*, if you or *anyone else *has seen something that I missed, or have more recommendations please feel free to post them. I am learning and I am in need of tutelage.

The key points are:

Clean lines (the characters are small, so intricacy is a factor)
No scoring or marring of the acrylic
UV (clear/frosted when not lit up)

Update (sorta):

Kinda sprinkling outside right now, so no fabrication








I just hope that it is nice this weekend as I have a triple-header (3 projects)to work on!


----------



## ice_owl

My suggestion is to use Avery sticker paper comes off easy with no residue and you can cut out your scripts with good ole Exacto. It is printer friendly paper too so you can print right off the computer if you want and then cut your scripts, peel of the backing and away you go. You could use your pen to color them in or spray it. Me thinking you would want the ink on the inside of the panel so print you scripts on paper-scan them on computer-reverse the image and print.


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you Mr. Owl. +









I think that I know what you speak of. An excellent recommendation, and I will give it a whack.


----------



## ice_owl

The product number is 03383. I use it for all my homemade stencils.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ice_owl*


The product number is 03383. I use it for all my homemade stencils.


Kind Owl.

Righteous Owl.

_/\\_


----------



## ice_owl

Domo Arrigato Gozaimasu.(thanks)


----------



## Syrillian

Do itashi ma$hite.


----------



## repo_man

I was going to suggest a painters tape. Ideally car painters tape (read: masking/backtaping tape) the *usually* green tape. Its formulated to be less tacky (as to not pull fresh paint off) while still having a good tack. As well as no residue, you could place it onto a surface, cut the stencil, pull the tape off and then place on the panel; thus to avoid the cutting marks.

However, Ice's suggestion sounds a little more reasonable.

If all else fails, the tape is an easy thing to acquire, and can be found in 2" wide versions, so you wont have any overlap. For a <$5 I'd say at least try it


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for chiming in *Repo*.









Below is pic of some of the scripts that are on the "possible" list (only the Tengwar).

As you can see there are small dots and slashes that are not part of the main body of the script. Those and the tips of the scripts are the ones that I am having problems with. I do get something like what it should be, but it is not crisply defined....










I have put that down for a few days. I will return to it once I have found the Avery paper that I need.


----------



## Indignity

hmmmm...

Here's my idea; Obviously, you have the stencil taken care of. Maybe a very thin piece of clear acrylic could receive this stenciling, then shoot it with some of your favorite smelling UV paint to transfer . You could just adhere this piece to the area you wish to display your writing. As for the effect, how about one of them laser light thingies pointed at it?
Something like This for example although you'd probably get a less pronounced effect if the light source were to be something like a UV ccfl.

ROCK ON!!!!


----------



## repo_man

*Ah-HAH! moment*

See if there are any vinyl/advertising places where you are. I had some vinyl decals cut for my car club a few months back.

When they cut the vinyl they have a machine that cuts it, its -very- precise and can cut -very- small. When I had mine done he accidently pushed the wrong setting and cut the stencil 3mm tall
















Go to one of those places, take them the script, most will have a scanner setup so they can scan your script, then cut it. Rather than needing the actual script, you need the wide sheet of vinyl left when they cut it. Use that as a stencil and save from cutting it out yourself. Just see if they have any less tacky vinyl, it might be hard(er) to remove. This will give you a crisp, defined stencil you can use.









Just tell them you need it for a outline for paint, they'll get it.


----------



## Syrillian

*Indy* - I like that LED "spotlight idea"... I took a look (virtual mindscape) at the surface area that will be available once all the components are installed. I think that there might be space for a spotlight, but I will need to wait until I have the case partially assembled as what I imagine things will look like is often-times not what the end result is... -lol

Thanks for the idea *Repo*.









There is indeed a couple of sign shops nearby that I think could perform the service that you suggest... it's just that I am being selfish with this one: I want to do as much of the work myself.

I suppose that if I were to out-source this aspect I would go to laser engraving on cast acrylic. The efect is really, really, really cool.

So here is the plan so far.

Give *Ice's* recommendation the 'ol College-try.
Attempt another technique that involves regular paper and UV ink
Give *Repo's* recommendation a whack (out-sourcing).
If I can not get it right I will shift gears again and think about *Indy's* spotlight idea that would illuminate "parchment"...(?)

Thank you all for your help and recommendations - much appreciated.


----------



## repo_man

Any time my friend


----------



## TnB= Gir

I like the lazer etched idea. But I understand the fact that you want to do as much yourself as possible.


----------



## Syrillian

*TnB *- I like the laser etching too, it looks really good when illuminated.

But, yeah.... I gotta try getting similar (I use the word, "_similar_" rather loosely - lol) results myself first.

Right now I am taking a break from drilling and counter-sinking 32 holes....










... okay, back to the grindstone soon.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Looking forward to picture pr0ns!


----------



## Halo2Vista

keep up the good work, i hope you'll actually post pics soon of the build and not the carbon fibers, or the acrylic you were working on. and if it makes you feel any better....


----------



## Syrillian

I should have something by Sunday.

I am taking this segment very slowly as I have way too much time invested at this point to muck it up by allowing my wayward mind to wander while drilling holes.

The depth tolerances are measured in microns....







well, sorta -lol. In hindsight I should have gone with thicker walls (1 + 1/16") for the radiator panel windows, but I am way past the point of no return.

Finished another carbon fiber angle, but broke the mold again. No worries... only have one (maybe two) more to do.










<off topic>
Everyone in the Northern Hemisphere enjoying the Spring?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


<off topic>
Everyone in the Northern Hemisphere enjoying the Spring?


I LOVE the almost constant rain during the spring where I live. Rain always cheers me up while everyone else gets depressed. Odd, but I love it.


----------



## Halo2Vista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


<off topic>
Everyone in the Northern Hemisphere enjoying the Spring?


what the hell's that supposed to mean?!?! i'm jk. it's sunny right now, this is the first time in about 2.5 weeks we've seen the sun again, it's actually pretty warm, 60-65+ F in Oregon. why do you ask syr?


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


<off topic>
Everyone in the Northern Hemisphere enjoying the Spring?


What is this "spring" that you speak of?










All i see is snow







.


----------



## arekieh

lol, ya it dumped on us pretty hard,
everything is snow here too


----------



## ice_owl

It will be nicer tomorrow arekieh and hopefully that will be the last of it.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexgheseger*


What is this "spring" that you speak of?

All i see is snow







.



Views fine where I am . .









(Pics from an updated cam so We'll see how it likes being tagged)


----------



## ice_owl

^ Lets snowball him arekieh.


----------



## arekieh

all i have to say is this









Lol, ya its starting ot melt finally(Thank god), i just hope it doesnt do it agin in the middle of june







lol


----------



## Indignity

Wow!!! The weather thread now;;;;;;; COOL!!

Was in the upper 60s, lower 70s the last couple days. They are forecasting SNOW here for Monday.....

Global Warming anyone??????????????


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexgheseger* 
What is this "spring" that you speak of?










All i see is snow







.

lucky you.i love snow.( lol that looks like richard burns rally)


----------



## Zoomlolly

What is "snow"...I have only seen it twice in my life...lol and it was so thin we could not even make a snow man...lol. Begining of winter here, it is about 4 Am & it is a really cool 22deg c......







time to get under the covers...


----------



## Syrillian

Snow is great... for visiting.

I have to admit that there is something satisfying in a primal manner about being all cozied up inside with a fire and some warm drinks whilst Mother Nature batters at the shutters.

I guess it reminds me that we have escaped the wild and are safe inside the walls of our homes.... until a Hurricane, Typhoon or Twister comes along. Heh! Mother Nature has to remind us once in awhile that we ain't all that, and needs to give us the 'ol SmackDown!









Still, there is a lot of fun to be had in the snow, just as long as it does not involve a shovel and the driveway.









Udpate shortly.


----------



## Syrillian

I finally finished drilling, tapping the holes for the radiator mounts.

It required some gentle "massaging" to get all the holes to line up properly.

The original holes lined up fine, it was the recesses' that need a little help. In this picture (sorry, had a hard time getting focus where I needed it) one can see the difference. On the Right is a non-recessed bolt, and on the Left you can see (or should I say not see) a recessed bolt.










Now that I have that segment done, I can return to sanding shaping and polishing the bevels. I was reluctant to expend the time, then mess the holes up so I decided to drill then polish. In hindsight this is probably the safer method of going about it: finish all fabrication prior to final polishing.

Here is one of the radiators mounted to its panel:










And another showing the intended placement on the front cover of the case itself:










This image shows the front of one, and the backside of the other.










I also finished cutting the carbon fiber angles this morning. I will be drilling the hardware holes in the angles and the panels soon. This means that I can start assembling the case itself.









Time for some Pacific-Air.


----------



## Halo2Vista

awesome, keep up on the great work!


----------



## iandroo888

geez thats a huge radiator.

*waits patiently at home for syrillian to finish* *sends him some chocolates to motivation* hahaha kidding kidding


----------



## tr8rjohnk

That's looking great!


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks tr8r!

More sanding. Some work on other projects.... Used all of the power tools today... still have all my digits... Yay!

Oh! ... and here are my Roomates:










That is one of about 5 nests that line the Western eave of my home. They are pretty friendly, but a little inquisitive. One bugger landed on my head while I was using the router table. I could see him perched on my melon in the reflection on the acrylic....

Sometimes there are as many as a dozen or so buzzing about inspecting my work. I think that the vibrations of the tools pique their curiosity....

Anyhow, we co-habitate fairly well.

They don't come into my house, I don't destroy theirs.
They don't bite my cat or me, I don't kill them.

Win-win.


----------



## arekieh

Lol, thats good man,
Ive always hated wasps, they hurt me


----------



## Burn

Pretty freaked out by wasps or hornets, but heck, so long as they don't mess with you, game on


----------



## repo_man

Are those wasps/hornets or bees Syr? At any rate, kudos for working with the little guys and not against them. +







for nature! Lol

The panels look...hmm. I donw quite know the word to describe just how good they are. But rest assured I am quite in love with them! *And x2 on whoever said how big those are, good grief! you could cool a smallblock chevy with two of those!














*


----------



## Syrillian

Heh! yeah... "Stingy-Flying Thingies" freak some peeps out.

I had this Friend when I lived in Santa Cruz, Ca. He almost got us killed one day on the 101 Freeway when a bee flew in the window.

...jeez!... I can still hear the shrieking!









Anyhow, they are Wasps. It has been 3 seasons now with no mishaps, so I leave well-enough alone.

Thanks for the nod at the panels, Repo.

Gawd! .... a lot of work went into those buggers, albeit alot of work that I did not have to do....







(damaged predecessors).

Dual 480 radiators:









Yes. I realise that this is waaaaaaaaaaaay overkill







.... but this is _OverKill.Insanity_ on _OverClock.Net_. It is _the way _we roll. (not directed at you Repo, or anyone in particular....).

This is the Roman Empire of PC Forums - Digital Debauchery is our motto and creedo.... Let the orgy commence!

As mentioned before, there will be 2-sets of front panels. One set is for the 2 x 480 radiators, the other set will be "universal mounting points" for any combination of optical drives, HDD's, 120mm fans, possible 360, 220, or 120 rads.

The idea is to have a cooling system that can accomodate numerous combinations of cooling alternatives and levels (from air-only to quad-liquid loops - although the latter seems improbable).

I spent some time this morning drilling holes in the carbon fiber - much easier than I imagined. Yay!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Let the orgy commence!





















We want pics of the carbon fiber


----------



## Syrillian

Soon....soon.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Heh! yeah... "Stingy-Flying Thingies" freak some peeps out.

I had this Friend when I lived in Santa Cruz, Ca. He almost got us killed one day on the 101 Freeway when a bee flew in the window.

...jeez!... I can still hear the shrieking!









Anyhow, they are Wasps. It has been 3 seasons now with no mishaps, so I leave well-enough alone.

Thanks for the nod at the panels, Repo.

Gawd! .... a lot of work went into those buggers, albeit alot of work that I did not have to do....







(damaged predecessors).

Dual 480 radiators:









Yes. I realise that this is waaaaaaaaaaaay overkill







.... but this is _OverKill.Insanity_ on _OverClock.Net_. It is _the way_ we roll. (not directed at you Repo, or anyone in particular....).
*
This is the Roman Empire of PC Forums - Digital Debauchery is our motto and creedo.... Let the orgy commence!*

As mentioned before, there will be 2-sets of front panels. One set is for the 2 x 480 radiators, the other set will be "universal mounting points" for any combination of optical drives, HDD's, 120mm fans, possible 360, 220, or 120 rads.

The idea is to have a cooling system that can accomodate numerous combinations of cooling alternatives and levels (from air-only to quad-liquid loops - although the latter seems improbable).

I spent some time this morning drilling holes in the carbon fiber - much easier than I imagined. Yay!










Eeeewwhh, wasps. We had an in-ground hive in my yard a few years back and didnt know it, when we cut the grass we unexpectedly ran over it (they _really_ dont like lawnmower vibrations, just power tools obviously) and a/b 20 stung my mom and a/b 11 got me. Horrible things when their mad. But if yours are the friendly curious type, I would certainly leave well enough alone,lmao.

At the bold underlined: LOL, new sig quote right there! Oh, and I'm posting screenies of my rig as I speak in Phoenix







go look!


----------



## Syrillian

Well... you can't really blame them.

If something a thousand times larger than me started to threaten my home, I would attack too.... or run away...lol

*heads over to Pheonix*


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Well... you can't really blame them.

If something a thousand times larger than me started to threaten my home, I would attack too.... or run away...lol

*heads over to Pheonix*

Agreed, Im not faulting them. Didnt have a problem until we decided to cut our grass,lol. Be happy and thankful they like your powertools, they are vicious when their pissed,LOL.


----------



## Syrillian

So much sandingâ€¦. So much polishingâ€¦

I realized that I had forgotten to cut the hole for the power-switchâ€¦. Hahahaha, that woulda been funny if I had made the entire case, went to install the power switch and discovered no mounting hole.









(Front a center)

Close-up:










Here is an image of the bezel/fascia/thingy that shows the progression of polishing. On the left is a sanded (320 grit) edge, on the right is the router cut. You can see that there are what appears to be â€œribsâ€. These were created because the initial sanding was not done properly (read: smoothly). When polished, each of these ribs shows clearly and looks like ca-ca.










So far I have about 12 hours into this piece, and have another 6 to go. What is taking so darn long?!?!? Wellâ€¦. each little crevice, nook, nick, saw mark and perturbation will be readily visible when polished; they must be removed.

Here is a shot of the partially done thingy:










This is the motherboard-side panel:










And here are the pieces that I have already completed.










Whew! After all that work it is time for a snackâ€¦Yay!










â€¦then back to the grindstone.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Gorgeous. So much work put into that one piece, and every hour shows, it looks amazing.

OT: Did you receive my pm last night?


----------



## repo_man

On a serious note, do you keep your hair in a bun while working? I would be terrified it would get caught in a moving tool.









The polishing looks great man!


----------



## Syrillian

Greetings, Gents.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
















Gorgeous. So much work put into that one piece, and every hour shows, it looks amazing.

OT: Did you receive my pm last night?

Gracias, Amigo. Your kudos just payed for the hours I have already spent.

...yeah...







I know that I should just do it and not worry what peeps think, but it does make me smile inside when hard work is noted.









<OT> I did







.

I will be cutting a piece and then sticking it on with tape to see if you are okay with it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
On a serious note, do you keep your hair in a bun while working? I would be terrified it would get caught in a moving tool.









The polishing looks great man!

Yes.

The hair stays in stealth-mode most of the time for the very reason that you fear.

I dunno if it is Urban Myth or not, but I "heard" of a girl that was at one of those Family Fun Centers. She was racing on the go-karts and her waist-length hair was down. As she went around a corner she leaned over.... and promptly got scalped when her hair got caught in the axle! ....no thanks.

"Polishing" =


----------



## repo_man

Yea I used to have shoulder length hair myself, its a nuisance while workig *for the most part*

I actually had a friend whose gardian worked at factory, they used high speed cnc type machines and a _few_ strands of her hair got caught and it scalped her in seconds. Its no urban myth, that stuff is dangerous.

Please watch your hair Syrillian, we dont want you bald my friend


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I dunno if it is Urban Myth or not, but I "heard" of a girl that was at one of those Family Fun Centers. She was racing on the go-karts and her waist-length hair was down. As she went around a corner she leaned over.... and promptly got scalped when her hair got caught in the axle! ....no thanks.

"Polishing" =









Holy crap lol. That would certainly suck. Reminds me of the scene in saw 4 where the girl gets partially scalped, doesn't look like much fun. I usually keep my hair around shoulder length, any longer than that and it annoys me/my mother would shave me bald in my sleep if it was any longer. I have to keep it a nice mix of medium length as my ears are much too large for short hair.

*reminisces to 2nd grade being called Dumbo*









And repo, get on yahoo, mesa want pics of said scalping.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Holy crap lol. That would certainly suck. Reminds me of the scene in saw 4 where the girl gets partially scalped, doesn't look like much fun. I usually keep my hair around shoulder length, any longer than that and it annoys me/my mother would shave me bald in my sleep if it was any longer. I have to keep it a nice mix of medium length as my ears are much too large for short hair.

*reminisces to 2nd grade being called Dumbo*









And repo, get on yahoo, mesa want pics of said scalping.

Im at work, no messenger, sorry. And I dotn have pics, ewwww







lol.

Dumbo, heh. We had a kid in our class we called alot worse,lol. Kids sure are cruel arent they?


----------



## prosser13

Syrillian...

Wow.

Ain't commented on your work in a while, and this is one absolutely outstanding piece of art, and you've only done a tiny proportion of what's to come









Take care, make sure you get plenty of sleep (I'm keeping an eye on you =/ ) and shave man, that beard is bad for health and safety!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
ye lol, he reminds me of that peacful guy, that u can never make angry, then when u do, he kills like 329394+ people. but its against his honor
















Are you referring to Rambo or Clint Eastwood in Unforgiven?


----------



## ice_owl

That dremel router bit does a nice job, gonna hafta get me one or two. The larger rounded Router bits with the bearings have a small space/gap that makes a mockery of acrylic and leaves a shelf that you have to trim off. Good work as usual.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, Ice.

I have run into that profiling issue. But, sometimes it can be used to ones advantage as it provides a very subtle ogee profile.

In TnB's build I needed to drop the router about 1mm when I did the fan holes on his case as that ledge you mentioned was forming, but when cut from both sides it became a ridge....









Only happened to one, and nothing that some sanding could not fix.

But yeah, You hit it dead-on: It can be an irritation to say the least.

btw, this project has taken a back-seat to TnB's. He has been very patient with my lagging and meandering so the least he deserves is my undivided attention for a week.

...besides I needed a break from hand-polishing.


----------



## SentryOptic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*













MasherSmasher would be proud.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SentryOptic*


MasherSmasher would be proud.


Naw, Masher would be wondering why Syr's mask isn't from WWI and why he's using a store-bought buffer, rather than a modded blender or something.


----------



## Syrillian

Heh!

Yah. That thing is overkill for what I am doing.







It's mostly for the carbon fiber and fiber-glass work that I have been doing.

For sanding it is necessary as I got my face all up in the work and the sanded particles are very small and are floating everywhere. Those little cloth masks don't cut it.

I'm just too lazy to take the thng off when I switch from sanding to buffing.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Heh!

Yah. That thing is overkill for what I am doing.







It's mostly for the carbon fiber and fiber-glass work that I have been doing.

For sanding it is necessary as I got my face all up in the work and the sanded particles are very small and are floating everywhere. Those little cloth masks don't cut it.

I'm just too lazy to take the thng off when I switch from sanding to buffing.










Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## kennymester

Great work so far! I think you'll be very happy with the 480. You have to post pictures in the 480 club page when your done.


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Polish the panels, screw in the switches, mount the cooler, make teh sexay rig. Kudos this time around for never touching Bondo. I haven't worked with plexi since 8th grade woodshop. Carbon fiber is 10x way sexier. Props to the Nth, Syr.

PS: Update action? Whussup?


----------



## gonX

Thought I had subscribed... guess not, but let's try again


----------



## Syrillian

Hiya POT, and gonX.









I have not worked on this for about a week, as I have turned my full-attention to another shorter-termed project. I will return to this one by mid-next week.

I was playing with fiberglass and poly-carbonate plastic sheeting, but I think that those experiments are for a future build.

More soon.

Thanks for stopping by and inquiring.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ILOVEPOTtery* 
Polish the panels, screw in the switches, mount the cooler, make teh sexay rig. Kudos this time around for never touching Bondo. I haven't worked with plexi since 8th grade woodshop. Carbon fiber is 10x way sexier. Props to the Nth, Syr.

PS: Update action? Whussup?

You can blame me for the lack of updates


----------



## Syrillian

Ha! It's all TnB's fault









lol... I having a great time with your case, and trying out new attention-to-detail elements.

Oh!... and kenny, thanks for the invite to the 480 club. I will be sure to apply once this gargantuan case is complete.


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Ha! It's all TnB's fault









lol... I having a great time with your case, and trying out new attention-to-detail elements.
...


Ooh, lucky lucky TnB! I'm salivating in anticipation.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ILOVEPOTtery*


Ooh, lucky lucky TnB! I'm salivating in anticipation.










Syrillian and mines' build log is here if you want to check it out.


----------



## [Alsharifi]

Exceptional work Syrillian!

Ive been browsing through several of your work logs,and i cant help but envy your Talent.

you work is very creative......_uniquely_ creative..Must be that Pacific air

I might have to drive to the Beach next time i need to Ponder up a Creative idea.

Ive worked with carbon fiber,for car parts,and its a tough material to mold.

cant wait to see more.


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Alsharifi










Yeas indeed. Carbon fiber is a tough one... mostly cause I make a mess and end of with stuff stuck to other stuff that ain't supposed to be stuck... it's really rather funny.

Btw, I used to live down in your neck of the woods. Pendleton, Oceanside, Leucadia, Encinitas, Del Mar... Used to ride my ZX-7 down to SD and over to Coronado for some speed runs along the Silvertrand Highway.... good times.

Thanks for stopping by and commenting.


----------



## [Alsharifi]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thank you, Alsharifi










Yeas indeed. Carbon fiber is a tough one... mostly cause I make a mess and end of with stuff stuck to other stuff that ain't supposed to be stuck... it's really rather funny.

Btw, I used to live down in your neck of the woods. Pendleton, Oceanside, Leucadia, Encinitas, Del Mar... Used to ride my ZX-7 down to SD and over to Coronado for some speed runs along the Silvertrand Highway.... good times.

Thanks for stopping by and commenting.












Really,I assumed you were way up north.

Coronado is a beautiful place,Riding that Kawasaki over the bridge must be amazing!...and the Strand is a really fun drive,when i first got my license,i used to drive down there just to clear my mind,ive even taken a couple dates there..

Im more southeast though,like...La mesa?


----------



## Syrillian

Currently I am: Santa Rosa.









I lived down in Socal about a decade ago.... I miss it sometimes.

Yes. That ride over the Coronado Bridge is sheer bliss, and the unfettered speeds on the Silverstrand are nothing less than exhilarating.

Ya. I know where La Mesa is, but the memory is vague at best.

Anyhoo...on topic: I won't be picking this project up for another week or so. I have sworn off of it until I have completed another project, and have made a decent dent in a third project.

Thank you _God_ for "modding". _/\\_


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Currently I am: Santa Rosa.









I lived down in Socal about a decade ago.... I miss it sometimes.

Yes. That ride over the Coronado Bridge is sheer bliss, and the unfettered speeds on the Silverstrand are nothing less than exhilarating.

Ya. I know where La Mesa is, but the memory is vague at best.




stay offtopic: I need to know your exact location coz I might drop by for a couple of weeks







, I mean hours and as you know I'm a human being, I need food. K?









Santa Rosa is sure nice


----------



## Syrillian

Wheeee... off-topic it is, Prince of Dubai.

My little "hut" is always open to visitors... but it is standing room only as I have no sofa, no chairs, no dinner table, no recliners, uh... yeah... only electronics, tools and PC gear.

We can always roll downtown where there is a fine assortment of culinary cuisine and libations (alc and non-alc) to choose from.

In truth, Santa Rosa is not all the "pretty". The City's catch phrase is: "The City built for living".... -lol ... like anyone would live in a city built for dying.

More OT: Super-duper hot today (about 35C ambient in my house). I love it, my PC's do not... oh well, they will survive.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


More OT: Super-duper hot today (about 35C ambient in my house). I love it, my PC's do not... oh well, they will survive.










. . im thinking you should move to more TEC/Phase projects


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*









. . im thinking you should move to more TEC/Phase projects










I am thinking that you are one perceptive individual... or a peeping Tom.









-lol... j/k

Yes. After this project I am moving on to sub-zero work.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Syrillian is so cool, he has a + sign next to his name!

<3


----------



## Syrillian

Yeah... you were asking me about that...

I dunno what it means.

Maybe it is the icon for Noobs?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yeah... you were asking me about that...

I dunno what it means.

Maybe it is the icon for Noobs?


lol. that means your freinds! he added ya onto his buddy list. im the only one to use it... lol so i has like 52 buddies









oh yeah. texas is horrid with hot weather... its snowing one day the next its 100Âº F


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


lol. that means your freinds! he added ya onto his buddy list. im the only one to use it... lol so i has like 52 buddies









oh yeah. texas is horrid with hot weather... its snowing one day the next its 100Âº F


Schweet!

Thanks for clueing me in.










Yah, I would imagine that it must be a sweltering hot-house down where you are.

We are having a heat-wave for the next few days. Supposed to be in the 100's (F).


----------



## TnB= Gir

Lol 66F and raining here. Just my kind of weather


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Wait... no seats of any sort? Do you just eat standing up? Then again, there's nothing wrong with breakfast in bed. ....and lunch in bed, and dinner in bed...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Lol 66F and raining here. Just my kind of weather










Thanks... rub it in why don't you.


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Wait... no seats of any sort? Do you just eat standing up? Then again, there's nothing wrong with breakfast in bed. ....and lunch in bed, and dinner in bed...










Well, I do have a couple of chairs: The chair at my desk, and the chair that one of the cats beds is on (the "little princess" has 3 beds - 1 one of them heated) spoiled little heffer.

Yes. When I eat at home I eat at the work table while I am working... or at the desk while I am working...

I'm a bachelor. The last of my pots and pans were given to the Salvation Army so that I could have space for a portable table-saw. Most of the time I go out with a Friend or two for dinner, Breakfast and Lunch are almost always eaten out.

lol... now that I read that... it is kinda wierd


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

lol... now that I read that... it is kinda wierd









what are you talking about I envy you.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
what are you talking about I envy you.

My "house" is about 400-450 sqft....









....still envious?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
My "house" is about 400-450 sqft....









....still envious?










Don't need much if it's only you and the kitty. People have gotten too spoiled by large mansions and golden toilet seats and such. Makes them forget about what really matters.


----------



## Kopi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
My "house" is about 400-450 sqft....









....still envious?










All good, I only need about 10 sqft


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Don't need much if it's only you and the kitty. People have gotten too spoiled by large mansions and golden toilet seats and such. Makes them forget about what really matters.

like a personal shack with the sole use of modding PCs?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
like a personal shack with the sole use of modding PCs?









Sounds like a dream house imho









Oh yea, and


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Sounds like a dream house imho









Oh yea, and










almost is









http://www.overclock.net/cyberdruidp...er-really.html

this thread is un-hijackable . . . the topic has been lost sooo many pages ago I forgt what it is . . . all I can remember is a faint bit of carbon fiber. . . and remembering there wasnt enough pics


----------



## Syrillian

Lol..... I am the proud owner of a Circus!

Yay!

Okay... Text Update:

I made the carbon fiber motherboard tray about a week ago. I used 18" x 18" Absolute Black Granite slabs as the form and the weight.... and what a weight it was. I was playing with Fiberglass as well, but that will be the next project....

I have yet to decide wether the upright for the rear I/O panel will be made from carbon fiber, or a pillaged Lian Li mobo tray... perhaps a Frankenstein combination of the two as I do not relish the idea of having to cut all the PCI slots from the carbon fiber.

I have been working on TnB's build exclusively for the past week, and will not return to Silentium until his case is on its way to its new home... *sniff*

Okay... what should we go OT on now?


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Lol..... I am the proud owner of a Circus!

Yay!

Okay... Text Update:

I made the carbon fiber motherboard tray about a week ago. I used 18" x 18" Absolute Black Granite slabs as the form and the weight.... and what a weight it was. I was playing with Fiberglass as well, but that will be the next project....

I have yet to decide wether the upright for the rear I/O panel will be made from carbon fiber, or a pillaged Lian Li mobo tray... perhaps a Frankenstein combination of the two as I do not relish the idea of having to cut all the PCI slots from the carbon fiber.

I have been working on TnB's build exclusively for the past week, and will not return to Silentium until his case is on its way to its new home... *sniff*

Okay... what should we go OT on now?










wait,,, PICS??!?!?!?!?!!
Me want pics, lol do u have pic's of the CF tray?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


All good, I only need about 10 sqft




















that would be like a 2' x 5' space... or 3.17' x 3.17'









Wowzers! ...that is indeed "Spartan".

Only Kopi could be so 1337 in 3.17^2'


----------



## Syrillian

Sorry for all the doubles guys...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


like a personal shack with the sole use of modding PCs?










Yup... that about sums it up.

Hahahaha... I warn peeps (especially the softer gender) what to expect.... they are never fully prepared.

"Oh My Gawd"... is a common expression... but I think it is more in dismay not awe...

<edit>

okay I refuse to triple myself...

arekiah: no pics yet... but I do believe that I was sloppy in some of my images in TnB's log as some of the pieces I made can be seen here and there.


----------



## ice_owl

Er on topic question. Dont those Lian Li I/O panels have rivets? If so unrivet them from the back/flat panel. like I did with Liquid ice,the only piece you will have to make is the flat panel and rivit/screw/bolt the thing back together. Yes?no? I do not have a Lian Li panel so I am totally speculating.

Off topic- what is a good way to remove scratches from acrylic?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Sorry for all the doubles guys...









Yup... that about sums it up.

Hahahaha... I warn peeps (especially the softer gender) what to expect.... they are never fully prepared.

"Oh My Gawd"... is a common expression... but I think it is more in dismay not awe...

<edit>

okay I refuse to triple myself...

arekiah: no pics yet... but I do believe that I was sloppy in some of my images in TnB's log as some of the pieces I made can be seen here and there.



so... i guess you do *everything*standing up?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ice_owl*


Er on topic question. Dont those Lian Li I/O panels have rivets? If so unrivet them from the back/flat panel. like I did with Liquid ice,the only piece you will have to make is the flat panel and rivit/screw/bolt the thing back together. Yes?no? I do not have a Lian Li panel so I am totally speculating.

Off topic- what is a good way to remove scratches from acrylic?


Owl... you are right on the money. I won't need to stumble about akwardly as I try to explain it... you did a stellar job. Thank you.

Drilling the rivets and using only the PCI slot piece is plan B if Plan A that utilizes CF is not on the menu.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


so... i guess you do *everything*standing up?


Kama Sutra, Zac my Friend... Kama Sutra.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Kama Sutra, Zac my Friend... Kama Sutra.





























i need to read that


----------



## [Alsharifi]

wow,this thread took a lot of left turns while i was at work.

It was really hot down here also,Thermometer in my room said 29C,expection much hotter tomorrow...Beach day!

Cant wait to see pics of the CF,you really got nuts to mess with that stuff,especially thinking about plunge cutting it!


----------



## Syrillian

Heh!... This thread has become a Flop-house for many an ADD personality out there....

(no offense to anyone, that was not spoken from some erroneously perceived higher personal ground).

...that is why I like this place. It is (Imho) imperative to make levity. Stern and proper all the time leads to "Boooorrriiing"

Where I work is very similar. We are an odd band of mixed races and personality types that has a reputation of being from the shallow end of the Gene Pool. We play a lot and garner a number of sideways looks from the rest of the Corporation, but we get the job done, and our P&L reflects that.

Pffh... stodgy is not what I would aspire to be.

Next Left-turn, please.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Heh!... This thread has become a Flop-house for many an ADD personality out there....

(no offense to anyone, that was not spoken from some erroneously perceived higher personal ground).

...that is why I like this place. It is (Imho) imperative to make levity. Stern and proper all the time leads to "Boooorrriiing"

Where I work is very similar. We are an odd band of mixed races and personality types that has a reputation of being from the shallow end of the Gene Pool. We play a lot and garner a number of sideways looks from the rest of the Corporation, but we get the job done, and our P&L reflects that.

Pffh... stodgy is not what I would aspire to be.

Next Left-turn, please.









And in English...

"You lot are nutters.

It's all good though cos I'm nuts too. Life wouldn't be very fun if I wasn't nuts so don't worry about it.

I work in a nut house, and all my friends are nuts. We do our job in our own way, but everything thinks we are nuts - people respect us for it. I hope. Or they might just laugh at us. (I have no idea what P&L is but it sounds good)

I would hate not to be nuts.

*nuts comment*


----------



## Syrillian

Well said, prosser.

P&L = Profit and Loss; a snapshot of the financial performance.


----------



## prosser13

Don't worry, I'm nuts too









*pokes* - PM?









Looking forward to more modding


----------



## Syrillian

*Ow!...(whines) quit poking me prosser..*









-lol j/k.

Yes, I read your lengthy missive - cool... it generally takes me awhile to ponder yer words so that I can formulate a response that is not all "blah, blah, blah..."

I'll be cogitating on it throughout the day... response is imminent.










Gotta run to the other Madhouse that I visit daily... I have heard it referred to as "wurk"...

...and driving a foklift is really rather entertaining, especially when one thinks of it as a "bumper-car" .....so much carnage!

whatever... all I know is that I get paid to run amok.


----------



## prosser13

Just noticed that two of the tags are "craftmanship" and "professionalism" - whoever chose them has good taste and good respect









You get paid to drive a forklift truck? =o Epic







With those muscles I'm surprised the other guys don't drive you TBH...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 







Just noticed that two of the tags are "craftmanship" and "professionalism" - whoever chose them has good taste and good respect









You get paid to drive a forklift truck? =o Epic







*With those muscles I'm surprised the other guys don't drive you* TBH...









...uhh... that does not sound quite right... -lol.

Yeah... I noticed the tags... Where did they come from?

As usual I am


----------



## prosser13

They are set by users - in the top right of the box you can click Edit Tags which allows you to enter two tags









Added two myself


----------



## nategr8ns

I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WITH A PONY TAIL!!!!!!

back on topic: Looks great! Where did you get that button? It looks like one of those vandal-resistant ones that are sold at some modding stores online. I really don't want to fork out the ~$15 for a button...
I can't wait to see that crazy looking panel circular thingy-ma-jiggy on the case.









again off topic: we need a "long hair and ponytail club"
lol...


----------



## zacbrain

woot its only 71ÂºF today... on another note. hope ur mods goin ok syrillian.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


woot its only 71ÂºF today... on another note. hope ur mods goin ok syrillian.


Same thing today, 66F and raning


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Same thing today, 66F and raning










*Myself and TnB are in the same state*
71F here and raining as well. 
OT: looks like we'll be in the wet weather all day mate.







I hate the rain.

Syrillian, good gah man. I go to sleep, come back and this thing took a 4 page OT ride!







I insist you do a walk through video of your little abode like CD did of his shop. I want to see the Fortress of Craftsmanship (or is it the Mattress of Solitude?) LOL.









Edit: Just found this and had to post it. For you my muscle bound buddy


----------



## TnB= Gir

Awwwwwuh!

We do <3 youze


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
They are set by users - in the top right of the box you can click Edit Tags which allows you to enter two tags









Added two myself









odd... I don't see the words, "bonehead", or "old-nooblet"...










heh! j/k...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WITH A PONY TAIL!!!!!!

back on topic: Looks great! Where did you get that button? It looks like one of those vandal-resistant ones that are sold at some modding stores online. I really don't want to fork out the ~$15 for a button...
I can't wait to see that crazy looking panel circular thingy-ma-jiggy on the case.









again off topic: we need a "long hair and ponytail club"
lol...

Ha! Yeah... I'm a long-hair, it's down past me buttocks... erm, can I say "buttocks"?

I guess I will soon find out.

Yes, the switch is just as you stated. Sadly I can not recall where I purchased it - der! I only got it a month or two ago, probably from MNPCTech, or Perfomance Pc's.

Yah, that circle thingy should look pretty cool... or that is my hope. It is to house the top exhaust, Fillport, fan controls and the power switch). Sometimes the way things look in my head is not the way they look when I make them.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
woot its only 71ÂºF today... on another note. hope ur mods goin ok syrillian.

Oh man 71 F would be awesome. Today it was 39C in my house. I have a little portable A/C that Will drop the temp a couple of C, after that it is a heat/cool war between the A/C and my sig rig as they battle for ambient temperature, so it stays around 36-37C










Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Same thing today, 66F and raning









Gah! You folks and your cool weather!









Fortunately this is just a heat-wave. It is not this hot throughout the Summer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
*Myself and TnB are in the same state*
71F here and raining as well.
OT: looks like we'll be in the wet weather all day mate.







I hate the rain.

Syrillian, good gah man. I go to sleep, come back and this thing took a 4 page OT ride!







I insist you do a walk through video of your little abode like CD did of his shop. I want to see the Fortress of Craftsmanship (or is it the Mattress of Solitude?) LOL.









Edit: Just found this and had to post it. For you my muscle bound buddy


















Awwww... thanks, Repo.









Hehe... yeah. This is my Build log for an OT thread.


















I'll see what I can do about a quick tour. Honestly, it would take about 5 seconds to do a walk-through.... or in my case a step-through.

lol! "matress of solitude"... Hey! whatdat supposed to mean









...reminds me of a lyric from a song:

_"Sometimes I sleep for days, but my bed is empty."_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Awwwwwuh!

We do <3 youze


----------



## repo_man

"old-nooblet"























Wow, thats priceless, almost sig worthy,lol.

Mattress of solitude! You know!....*superhero music* The adventures of Bachelor man (man man man echo) and his...Mattress...Of...Solitude (solitude solitude solitude echo)


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ice_owl* 
Off topic- what is a good way to remove scratches from acrylic?

All the jabbering & you missed this question Syrillian









All this talk has me wanting to go get a testosterone shot









Pics or it didn't happen !!!!

Love,
Mr. Offtopic Himself


----------



## UkGouki

subcribed im getting into these build logs and this looks very interesting cant wait to see more pics and the finished product :-D


----------



## CyberDruid

Wow this thread makes Indignity's Abyss log look tame.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
All the jabbering & you missed this question Syrillian









All this talk has me wanting to go get a testosterone shot









Pics or it didn't happen !!!!

Love,
Mr. Offtopic Himself

Dood! Your making this Off-topic thread go... uh... on topic.









Okay...









If the scratch is on an edge, then I will sand the edge uniformly otherwise a dip occurs. I use 400 sand paper until it is flush, then sometimes I use 600 to clean it up a little more before I take the rouge and muslin wheel to it.

If the scratches are on a flat plane, then I generally will try with a series of Novus products:










The cloth that I use in conjuction with the series of polishes above is a blue micro-fiber cloth, or a soft cotton T-shirt.

The process can take awhile depending upon how deep the scratch is. If the scratch is more than (guesstimation) 1/64" then a shallow valley will be made in the pastic that surrounds the area that is being treated. This is not too big of a deal as the lustre is returned, but then the panel may have a "warped" look to it as the light reflects off said panel (this seems to be excacerbated when using the shiny black acrylic.... but that just may be my OCD brain malfunctioning).

Most of the time the repair goes quite well.










Love, Yer OT-contender









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
subcribed im getting into these build logs and this looks very interesting cant wait to see more pics and the finished product :-D

Thank you, UkGouki.









It will be another week-and-a-half, perhaps two before I have another update as I am attending to another project for the interim.

Yes. OCN has an abundance of extremely talented people. I came here to learn how to OC my Dell....lol.... and 20 months later I am learning how to build cases from the ground up.

By now you may have familiarised yourself with the regular Hoodlums that (imho) are lead by the Mod-Father himself, CyberDruid.

Thanks for stopping by.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Wow this thread makes Indignity's Abyss log look tame.


Oopsies... I was just talking smack about you, Maestro... please don't beat me.

...and why is Indy "lame"... oh! oh!... you said "tame"..riiiight. Our dear Bertha continually lowers the bar insofar as taste and cultivation.... I love it.

Did you see the chick with two asses he posted? Hahahaa... brings a whole new meaning to the phrase,"_menage-a-toi_"









lolol-ita









erm.. if that is too off-color... I will edit.


----------



## Indignity

pffft... me off topic????


----------



## Flower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
you see the chick with two asses he posted? Hahahaa... brings a whole new meaning to the phrase,"_menage-a-toi_"









It's menage a trois!









like this


----------



## Syrillian

I stand corrected... "trois"









Lol at "makin' Bacon!"


----------



## Syrillian

Double...

Whoever put the tag "Professionalism" in the tags box is probably wondering what the heck they were thinking...

lol @ me.


----------



## prosser13

Well, "black" is mine









No non-PC comments now! =/


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Double...

Whoever put the tag "Professionalism" in the tags box is probably wondering what the heck they were thinking...

lol @ me.

You are simply amazing my friend. I enjoy your mods so much. They are very inspiring to me.


----------



## repo_man

I put CF and acrylic









Maybe I should have put thread-jacked?









On a side note.

Syrillian's Silentium~Arcane Arts build-
66 Pages
653 replies
20,892 views
.......*4 Updates*








love ya big guy !


----------



## wastedtime

Ha Ha . what repo_man said is true but its because of those 4 amazing updates that we have 653 replies


----------



## Syrillian

KillerHz...







... thank you, I am pleased that you enjoy my unorthodox habits.

Lol, Repo. This thread has been though the ringer. I can't even recall what I was making...perhaps this is the early stages of senility setting in? Wheeeeeeeeeee!

...uhhh what were we talking about?


















Danke, wasted. I promise to have a real ON TOPIC update by next weekend... promise.


----------



## Cryraxz

Wow...


----------



## Syrillian

Hey!









Whodaheckput, "old nooblet" !!!!

-Lolololol...

gah! .... and "bonehead"

Hahahahahaha!

Repo! I'm comin' to get you; you sunamagun!

I'm tellin' ya. The old get no respect these days... just walk all over us geriatric-types.

...Oh good Lord!~..... It says "hot pork lovin" too

Oh man... My thread as turned into a travesty.

Fine! I'm going to work, you guys try not to trash the place too badly when I am gone..... m'kay?










P.S. Happy Monday


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Hey!









Whodaheckput, "old nooblet" !!!!

-Lolololol...

gah! .... and "bonehead"

Hahahahahaha!

Repo! I'm comin' to get you; you sunamagun!

I'm tellin' ya. The old get no respect these days... just walk all over us geriatric-types.

...Oh good Lord!~..... It says "hot pork lovin" too

Oh man... My thread as turned into a travesty.

Fine! I'm going to work, you guys try not to trash the place too badly when I am gone..... m'kay?










P.S. Happy Monday










LMAO!!







I thought you were kidding, but after looking down there, it -really- does say 'Old-nooblet" "hot pork lovin" and "bonehead"!







Wow.

I didn't put old-nooblet, honest! And I certainly did not put bonehead! At least theres a "made of win" tag too big guy


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

More updates = more on topic, and less silly tags.
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


LMAO!!







I thought you were kidding, but after looking down there, it -really- does say 'Old-nooblet" "hot pork lovin" and "bonehead"!







Wow.

I didn't put old-nooblet, honest! And I certainly did not put bonehead! At least theres a "made of win" tag too big guy










Yeah, but I bet you put "repo likes taters".


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


More updates = more on topic, and less silly tags.
















Yeah, but I bet you put "repo likes taters".










*looks down*
WTH!





























Lol, this is just getting out of hand now,lol.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


*looks down*
WTH!






























Lol, this is just getting out of hand now,lol.


We need to be able to click on the tag and see who put it there. That way there's some accountability. Who knows, maybe Syr's putting in all these tags just to mess with us.


----------



## Syrillian

Leave it to tehown to interject logic and rationality into this picture...

...but... I am defenseless as that is the truth of it.









Okay, I hope to have _something_ On-Topic by this weekend.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


We need to be able to click on the tag and see who put it there. That way there's some accountability. Who knows, maybe Syr's putting in all these tags just to mess with us.










When you click add tag the ones you added will be bold, we can screenshot our's. Mine are only the Acrylic and Syrillian ones iirc.

WOW, now theres a "*offtopic tag*"


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Leave it to tehown to interject logic and rationality into this picture...

...but... I am defenseless as that is the truth of it.









Okay, I hope to have _something_ On-Topic by this weekend.


Heck, you could just rotate pictures that you've already posted and that would keep us happy.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


When you click add tag the ones you added will be bold, we can screenshot our's. Mine are only the Acrylic and Syrillian ones iirc.

WOW, now theres a "*offtopic tag*"










Not gonna lie, that was me.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I like this one.

Oh and repo loves taterz was me, but I only kept it there long enough for you to see it. I removed it in respect for syrillian


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I like this one.

Oh and repo loves taterz was me, but I only kept it there long enough for you to see it. I removed it in respect for syrillian










Why you little! LOL

Quote:



**offtopic tag**, acrylic, black, *bonehead*, carbon fiber, craftsmanship, custom case, gir <3s syririan, *hot pork luvin*, made of win, mod, *old-nooblet*, professionalism, syrillian


Ok so who's the culprit of these then? The mystery continues,lol.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Congrats to me, 666th post


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Ok so who's the culprit of these then? The mystery continues,lol.


Pulled the *offtopic tag* one. I swear that was the only one I did.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Congrats to me, 666th post










Que?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Pulled the *offtopic tag* one. I swear that was the only one I did.

Que?


Lol, we're wittling it down now!

Gir had that number post, thats what he meant. Look above my last post.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I just realized that Syrillian started this on his and I's birthday. And it's my fault there haven't been any updates. Sorry guys









But you can always check Syillian and I's shared thread for more of his awesome work.


----------



## benfica101

looks awsome


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


WOW, now theres a "*offtopic tag*"










...well... of the tags present, that one certainly has some truth to it.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I do think that the tags need to be moderated. The person who put bonehead is an idiot and completely disrespectful imo....


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I do think that the tags need to be moderated. The person who put bonehead is an idiot and completely disrespectful imo....

Agreed. Well, you can report the thread and put the tags in the description and a Mod will handle it. That was in the Tag FAQ. The few we had was all in good fun, but this is just out of hand now,lol.


----------



## prosser13

<3 for you, acrylic, bonehead was a joke, carbon fiber, case mod, craftsmanship, custom case, gir <3s syririan, homer was here!, hot pork luvin, made of win, mod, old-nooblet, professionalism, syrillian










New "bonehead was a joke" tag =o


----------



## TnB= Gir

But I do <3 Syriririan, so mine is staying unless he wants it gone.

<3


----------



## prosser13

Problem is I think these tags quite suit the thread









No one on the forum is more







than Syririan


----------



## nategr8ns

wow, these tags are crazy!


----------



## Syrillian

lol @ digital graffiti.










I am on the last lap of TnB's build, a couple of setbacks but nuthin' worth frettin' over.

I will be back with some carbon fiber work this weekend.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


lol @ digital graffiti.










I am on the last lap of TnB's build, a couple of setbacks but nuthin' worth frettin' over.

I will be back with some carbon fiber work this weekend.











Looking forward to seeing more of your work









Keep on modding!!!

Tags have been moderated


----------



## SentryOptic

This thread has officially been hijacked.

KEYBOARD FIGHT!!!!!!

lol I had a hard time sifting through the OT just to find the damn pictures


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, Mega....

It's all good, I was never rowled or ruffled...










SentryOptic, yes... this thread has been all over the map. But as stated above, "it's all good" from where I stand.

For peeps convenience I have a table of contents that is dated and referenced in Post #2. For those that wish to avoid the fracas, they can view the pertinent post as Permalinks.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

For serious, this build looks amazing, Syrillian. You definitely have a vision unlike anyone elses. You should submit this to CPU Magazine once you're done. I'll bet you can get the mod of the month no problem.


----------



## Nostrano

nvm


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, pow3rtr1p.

hmmm... maybe. But I think since it is in "print" here it does not qualify.









Nostrano ~ No worries.

...now everybody smile.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thanks, pow3rtr1p.

hmmm... maybe. But I think since it is in "print" here it does not qualify.









Nostrano ~ No worries.

...now everybody smile.











This doesn't count Syrillian









Print = actual published material.

Anyway, you could always hide this thread for a few weeks


----------



## Criswell

Just read your thread, holy crap.. Again...


----------



## Syrillian

Hi, Criswell; Hi, Prosser!

Thanks for the kudos pow3ertr1p; and prosser, I will look into the specifics.... but in truth I was not cut out for some things....

Maybe I need to ease back into this?

Before I took my sojourn, I was working with "twill-weave" carbon fiber, and made a new set of forms with thin acrylic sign holders (the kind that are self-standing on a level surface).

The rounded angle of the originals wa kinda irritating to me, so I needed a way to tighten the radius.

I think that I will be able to make the entire mobo panel from CF (easy enough), but the backplane may be a hybrid of CF, acrylic or a butchered Lian Li backplane.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

The one golden thing about Sryillian's threads...... is that they go into space and completely away from the actuall modding until he posts pics.....

I LOVE IT.


----------



## Syrillian

I used to live with a Woman that loved to have informal Dinner Parties.

The house we lived in had an enormous kitchen, and it was the habit that the meal was prepared by everyone that attended.

The point of the gathering was to eat, but up until the that time arrived (sometimes several hours) there was much chatter and conversation that had nothing to do with imminent Meal.

It was a Communion. A Gathering. A Celebration.

Celebrate.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I used to live with a Woman that loved to have informal Dinner Parties.

The house we lived in had an enormous kitchen, and it was the habit that the meal was prepared by everyone that attended.

The point of the gathering was to eat, but up until the that time arrived (sometimes several hours) there was much chatter and conversation that had nothing to do with imminent Meal.

It was a Communion. A Gathering. A Celebration.

Celebrate.











Hrm. Good post sir, good post.


----------



## Syrillian

Mornin' Repo.









How ya doin' Broham?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Mornin' Repo.









How ya doin' Broham?


Conscious and in motion, gets no better my friend!









You have a PM your way as well


----------



## Clox

Can't wait to see some more progress on this, amazing work man!


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Have you given any thought to color schemes for this rig? And thoughts towards LED or UV lighting?


----------



## Syrillian

Much appreciated, Clox ~ If all goes as planned, some sort of update will be forthcoming this weekend. Thanks for the interest.









Hiyah, POT ~ Color scheme is Crimson...lol...okay.... okay... "Red". The general theme is Crimson and Vermillion.

The lighting will have CCFL and UV.

I seem to gravitate more toward ambient illumination as opposed to focused illumination; soft glow from an unseen source.

At present I am still going use some type of calligraphy scripts, but the plan keeps changing as I do not want to mix too many metaphores. That being said, the scripts have been cut back, and a "Pillar of Fire" has been added...except the "pillar" is horizontal so I guess "pillar" does not apply -lol.

I have found a new medium to play with, and may be trying some fiberglass supports as well...

Although the plan has pretty much settled down in my head, there are some things that are not clear, specically the mounting of pumps and HDD's.


----------



## pjlietz

Holly off topicness, lol.... I haven't been on much lately.... as memory served this used to be a project log, lol







Can't wait to see some updates.

BTW: I like toast.


----------



## Syrillian

Hiya, PJ!

Indeed. Toast Rules!


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Hiya, PJ!

Indeed. Toast Rules!

Nuhuh, Bagels are better


----------



## TnB= Gir

Muffins.


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I second muffins. Omnomnom...


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO

Just read some of this log.

Seriously amazing work Syrillian. You're on of those modders that stand out of the crowd. Your work is really good, and i'm very impressed. Keep it up man


----------



## Nostrano

Syr, Marry me?


----------



## Syrillian

Hahahahaha! "Muffin Cat"... that pork-pie would last about 5 seconds in my house before I had it basted, dressed and ready for the oven....lol "Muffin Cat"... hmmmm *drools*... "muuuuffin".

DAE JA VOO ~ Thanks for taking a look.
Erm... I apologise for the combined ADD and OCD that my Friends and I suffer from. It can make the work difficult to follow, but we sure have a lot of Fun!

Nosty-baby....what would I tell Prosser?









*On Topic *









This log will be back up to weekly updates starting today....seriously.... no.... really..

HEY!... Why are you laughing?

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! *wails pitifully* "You don't believe me"


----------



## mega_option101

Sweet!!!


----------



## UkGouki

yay new updates cant wait for the pics


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Tags
acrylic, awe inspiring, carbon fiber, case mod, craftsmanship, custom case, custompc, hybrid, mod, professionalism, syrillian, *we need an update!*, whatwouldsyrdo?



^^







^^


----------



## Indignity




----------



## Syrillian

Oh for the love of....

Indy!

...take that down... it's too explicit...geeeeeeeez









...! Oh! heh!...







you changed it already. *whew!*

Okay, I'll be back with a small update that will have a few pictures of carbon fiber.

For Pete's sake... try and behave yourself. If I get banned from here, I'm coming to live with you!









oh!... and I will also post a vid of my little cavern as requested by Repo, with a sideshow of Halcyon per CD.


----------



## pjlietz

Lol, you saw that to eh Syr. Can't wait for the pic's man!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Lol, you saw that to eh Syr. Can't wait for the pic's man!

JeeZ! No Kidding! ...I was all







*,,!*

Indy, you Punk!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
JeeZ! No Kidding! ...I was all







*,,!*

Indy, you Punk!









I missed it









LOL


----------



## TnB= Gir

I missed it too









OT: Did you get my PM Syrillian?


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I missed it









LOL


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I missed it too









OT: Did you get my PM Syrillian?

Trust me guy's, it wasn't anything you wanted to see, lol.


----------



## Syrillian

Until Justin mentioned it, I never really thought about the weave of the carbon fiber; I just got what was at the shop.

After poking about I decided that I like the Twill Weave (I think that is waht it is called) better.

Take a look:



















A side-by-side comparison of the two weaves:










The original seam-braces that I made are nice, and I am pleased with them.... just not overly; the radius is not so bueno.

In order to tighten the angle I used these acrylic sign holders.



















I may make a few more and use one for the mobo tray rear panel support - not sure yet.

I need to go back to polishing the profiles of all the stuff I cut up earlier.... Oh Joy!









lol...


----------



## pjlietz

Nice Fiber man!


----------



## repo_man

Ooh la' la' those new ones look sex-say Syr!

My curiosity must know, what do you use to release the CF from the mold? Like and oil lubricant over it (like greasing a baking pan) or is it more technical? lol


----------



## Marin

The case...


----------



## Syrillian

TRAP?!?!?!? Where!


















Repo ~ I use mylar and PAM. Works rather well, although sometimes I need to pry the panels from the moulds with a little more force than I feel comfortable with. But so far no blemish or scratches on the panels.

"Thanks, PJ"


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Looks great, and the "Twill weave" looks much nicer - more classy IMHO. It may also be stronger.


----------



## Indignity

Wow!

Now dat's what I'm talkin' bout!

Could you kill 2 birds with 1 stone if you used some type of car wax as a release agent?

btw, I really didn't think it was soo bad, but maybe a little too harsh for OCN. 4Chan, maybe tho









GO SYR!!!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Wow!

Now dat's what I'm talkin' bout!

Could you kill 2 birds with 1 stone if you used some type of car wax as a release agent?

btw, I really didn't think it was soo bad, but maybe a little too harsh for OCN. 4Chan, maybe tho









GO SYR!!!

Indy, you might have something there. A carnauba (sp?) wax might work


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

now - I know art takes a long time to do..... BUT HURRY THE HELL UP AND SHOW US SOME PICS!!!!!! XD


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Wow!

Could you kill 2 birds with 1 stone.....
GO SYR!!!


If you were Chuck Norris you could kill two stones with one bird eh, lol.

Oh and as we are on the topic of Chuck,

If you and Chuck Norris both have five dollars, Chuck Norris has more money then you, lol...

Edit:

There is no 'ctrl' button on Chuck Norris's computer. Chuck Norris is always in control.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


If you were Chuck Norris you could kill two stones with one bird eh, lol.

Oh and as we are on the topic of Chuck,

If you and Chuck Norris both have five dollars, Chuck Norris has more money then you, lol...

Edit:

There is no 'ctrl' button on Chuck Norris's computer. Chuck Norris is always in control.










. . let them die already


----------



## Syrillian

Greetings, Gents.










Heh! ...*Omega*... you slay me Bro. lol- I can assure I am no "Arteest"... just old and slow, but I promise to try to try (







- not a typo-lol) to get an update by this weekend.

Hmmm... *Indy*, I think that I may try the caranuba (*Repo*) wax when I start the next project that will include some fiberglass and carbon fiber... as of now I am pretty much done with the CF for this project.

*Tehpwn*... I agree. I realise that it is purely subjective, but I like the twill-look better also.

*PJ*... If I were Chuck Norris I woulda had the snot beat outta me by Jun-Fan Lee...







.....







*runs from C.N. fans*

Thanks for hanging out, and I will have a video of my little hut up in awhile.


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*









. . let them die already


That's not very nice


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


That's not very nice


















. . .







. . . better?


----------



## pjlietz

Lol, much better







Thanks!

Can't wat to see the pad Syr!


----------



## repo_man

Syr, please shoot me a PM whenever you start the fiberglass. I have alot of experience with it from speakerboxes/car audio panels/etc.


----------



## Syrillian

Will do Repo.


----------



## ice_owl

lol @ the tags







some peoples kids.


----------



## Syrillian

It will be another week or two before I finish my last side-project and return to this one. I used the extra time to attend to some Tech Room details, one of which was to make more room on the work table.

The work table was getting too cluttered, and there was a considerable amount of space wasted below the work table monitor; I decided to add a shelf for a new keyboard and an old mouse in an effort to expand upward not outward.

I pawed through my stuff and was able to piece together a fairly clean solution (somehow the mounting hardware changed sometime during the process). The black droppers/risers are scrap acrylic pieces from some build-or-other...









































































I am essentially trading the G15 V2 and the G9 for a diNovo; the MX1000 I have had for some time.

This little mod is related to Silentium.... I will need the extra worktable space... or at least that is what I am telling myself.


----------



## zacbrain

great. now i wanna redo my room...

maybe to go to this music


YouTube - kraftwerk - musique non stop





(ye... i like early electronic music... so what







)

>_> bored. but yes i like ur "pad" it looks like it has that soothing feel in there...(thinks its for the ladies)


----------



## Syrillian

Danke, Zac-Atak!

hrm... _if_ and when, I generally entertain elsewhere.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Danke, Zac-Atak!

hrm... _if_ and when, I generally entertain elsewhere.









saw the bed in your video


----------



## Syrillian

lol...


----------



## wastedtime

Everything is so neat and organized







.


----------



## ice_owl

Pretty soon Sryillian will be sleeping on a acrylic bed with acrylic pillows. j/k Cool shelves.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 



















...

LMAO!

Your personal space is exactly as mine.

Crowded but oh so utterly ordered.

...

OCD FTW!

( better described? _*Peace*_ )










(dude, I can't tell you how many times I've actually _re-aligned my running shoes_ where they typically sit at the foot of my bed! One pointing one way and another pointing the other way just won't work ... gotta have order ... or at the utmost ... balance.







)

Also ... any time I get a significant new piece of gear, PC related or audio related ... I have to clean/vacuum/dust my entire room before installing it.










(continuing the trend of off topic posts; pardon please)


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for popping in, Gents.









Wasted ~ Heh!... I have to be, otherwise I would never be able to find anything or get anything done







... I do have a mild case of OCD (washing hands 20 times a day, checking doors/windows/house alarm multiple times when trying to leave for work...etc... it's a pain and it is agravating at times, but I just try to roll with it and not obssess too much... in all actuality it assists my flagging and degrading memory.









Ice ~







.....

S1rrah ~ You know it Mang! It took me years to stop doing the military closet (ordered in sleeve length, color; all button-side facing the same way and hangers spaced 1" apart.

Hahaha!... I am very similar to you as I simply can not function if things are not "just so".... well, I can... but I am not pleased about it.

Update on an update: I am at endgame with the last side project for the "season". It is unlikely that I will finish tomorrow, but surely during the week...

...then it is back to Silentium! Woot!


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I so feel you guys on the OCD (self-diagnosed). It takes me FOREVER to accomplish some things because all has to be just so.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not like that with everything, I have to "assign" certain tasks to my wife simply because she's good at getting things done now, without the obsession (i.e. she really enjoys the food when I cook but hates the fact that I need to do all from scratch and it takes me all day for dinner - evidently, I rarely cook any longer). So I can ignore those but I'm compulsive on my own tasks.

EDIT: Almost forgot, pretty cool setup, Syr.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I heard that Syrillian actually bought 2 8800 GTXs. But they actually volt modded and overclocked themselves to Ultra levels in fear that Syrillian wouldn't be pleased.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I heard that Syrillian actually bought 2 8800 GTXs. But they actually volt modded and overclocked themselves to Ultra levels in fear that Syrillian wouldn't be pleased.


----------



## Syrillian

_"The point of a Journey is not to arrive"_

_-Rush_










...which may very well be the situation here.

I pulled out the work, and I have no idea what I am supposed to be doing... it's been so long I forgot.

I will have to re-read the thread so that I can refresh my memory and get this build back in the saddle and headed on down the trail.... in the right direction.


----------



## Spart

Syrillian all of your mods make me think of you working and sweating to achieve greatness while jamming out to "Eye of the Tiger". That and I still think you are Herman Li in disguise.


----------



## Syrillian

So here are a couple of shots of the "Mistress" that I have been dallying with....









She is rather petite....



















*TnB *~ LOL!... Actually I think the cards were giving the old-nooblet "sympathy overclocking"...









Thanks,* Spart*.... heh! I remember when the original Rocky came out... I still lived in Hong Kong... long time ago it seems.

Herman Li, huh? ....









And, *Brother-John*... always a pleasure to hear from you. Thanks for commiserating (or perhaps celebrating) the OCD.... I would wager that a noteable percentage of Members have at least a mild case...









Anyhoo... this evening I finished the backplane. I will have this done by Friday.

Saturday I get back to the huge heffer, _Silentium_; my ball-and-chain.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hong Kong, ha? I hit it twice on float - the place where electronics and fine suits are a plenty and the Carlsbad flows like the river.

Also, pretty cool little build you have going there. Nice job.


----------



## wastedtime

Cool. Its pretty small . Is that a slot loading drive ???


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Hong Kong, ha? I hit it twice on float - the place where electronics and fine suits are a plenty and the Carlsbad flows like the river.

Also, pretty cool little build you have going there. Nice job.


RIGHT ON!

Hahaha... betcha spent some time in Wanchai







...(no offense)

Yeah. HK was my stomping ground for 8 years; left when I was 16.

Lol~ "Carlsbad" ... haven't heard that brewsky-name in awhile.

Were you on a Carrier? What years? Did you hit Okinawa or Mainland Japan?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Cool. Its pretty small . Is that a slot loading drive ???


Heya Wasted.









No, the drive is a standard tray-loading type. I just removed the front bezel. My intention is to fabricate a veneer.... we shall see.

This build is just for basics, a "how to" that I doing elsewhere.


----------



## Spart

WOW! That one is slick! Would make one helluva HTPC. A nice little media LCD above the power button would be super slick. Maybe a touchscreen?









Also I can't wait to see how Silentium comes along!


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Heya Wasted.









No, the drive is a standard tray-loading type. I just removed the front bezel. My intention is to fabricate a veneer.... we shall see.

This build is just for basics, a "how to" that I doing elsewhere.











Oh dang. The article for custompc tat you were writing.. I totally forgot aout that one. I read the finishing fan holes last.
*opens a new tab and loads up the bookmark*


----------



## Syrillian

Wasted ~ I am behind on the posts. I have 2 full post to upload this week, then a Final.

This was a really fun side project, and it gave me time to clear my head of the nuisances of Silentium... actually got some solutions for that build from this one.

Spart ~ You one sharp Bruddah. That was the intention of the design. The case is essentially the size of a VF1000, but spun on its horizontal axis.

I wanted something that would sit on a bookshelf (wide, but not deep and not tall). That was the smallest I could get it.

The downside is that there is no room for additional internal HDD's


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


RIGHT ON!

Hahaha... betcha spent some time in Wanchai







...(no offense)

Yeah. HK was my stomping ground for 8 years; left when I was 16.

Lol~ "Carlsbad" ... haven't heard that brewsky-name in awhile.

Were you on a Carrier? What years? Did you hit Okinawa or Mainland Japan?


Wanchai was northern HK, right? Kinda beat-up? I was there twice for 5 days at a time.

I was on the New Orleans, it was the largest ship in the arg but not carrier size. We pulled up to a carrier (can't remember which it was but it was one of the bigger ones) and I couldn't believe the size. Our ship could have almost fit on the elevator! They had a couple of fast-food joints and ice-cream parlor and all sorts of other rediculous stuff and we had to deal with the morgue doubling as our gym (all conveniently located in a corner of the hanger-bay).

We stopped in Okinawa for a few day but not mainland







. I so wish we had.

We were about to head to Australia when they announced the Somalia crisis and off we went. So I never got to go "down under"


----------



## Spart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Wasted ~ I am behind on the posts. I have 2 full post to upload this week, then a Final.

This was a really fun side project, and it gave me time to clear my head of the nuisances of Silentium... actually got some solutions for that build from this one.

Spart ~ You one sharp Bruddah. That was the intention of the design. The case is essentially the size of a VF100, but spun on its horizontal axis.

I wanted something that would sit on a bookshelf (wide, but not deep and not tall). That was the smallest I could get it.

The downside is that there is no room for additional internal HDD's












Woot! Hell man if I ever win the lotto (lol) and upgrade this rig I'm thinking about putting together an HTPC. I might give you a shout on a case. You do some insane work. it will be quite a while though.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Wanchai was northern HK, right? Kinda beat-up? I was there twice for 5 days at a time.

I was on the New Orleans, it was the largest ship in the arg but not carrier size. We pulled up to a carrier (can't remember which it was but it was one of the bigger ones) and I couldn't believe the size. Our ship could have almost fit on the elevator! They had a couple of fast-food joints and ice-cream parlor and all sorts of other rediculous stuff and we had to deal with the morgue doubling as our gym (all conveniently located in a corner of the hanger-bay).

We stopped in Okinawa for a few day but not mainland







. I so wish we had.

We were about to head to Australia when they announced the Somalia crisis and off we went. So I never got to go "down under"


Sooo.. '92-ish? (The Mog got hot in 1992... very hot)

Yeah... Aircraft Carriers are amazing. Floating cities, numerous cafeterias, several hospitals, can provide power to the mainland that could run a small town for weeks.... and enough fire-power to usurp a small (and well-armed) kingdom).

Wanchai is on the Island (Hong Kong Island) North-East near Causeway Bay. Wanchai is the Red Light District... I started going to Bars and Clubs when I was about 14 or 15 (I hope my Mother never reads this).... The days of the Hellions ~ we ran wild.

Good...no... GREAT times.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Sooo.. '92-ish? (The Mog got hot in 1992... very hot)

Yeah... Aircraft Carriers are amazing. Floating cities, numerous cafeterias, several hospitals, can provide power to the mainland that could run a small town for weeks.... and enough fire-power to usurp a small (and well-armed) kingdom).

Wanchai is on the Island (Hong Kong Island) North-East near Causeway Bay. Wanchai is the Red Light District... I started going to Bars and Clubs when I was about 14 or 15 (I hope my Mother never reads this).... The days of the Hellions ~ we ran wild.

Good...no... GREAT times.










I want to say '93 but could have been '92 about that time, we were actually the first Marines to respond. The army was already there but had their hands tied (They weren't permitted to use deadly force without first going through a song and dance - needless to say, they were being abused).

As far as Wanchai - I don't remember a redlight district, hehe, I got lucky and hung out with this girl from the UK (Chinese by heritage) the first time I was there and the second time around, I was rarely sober enough to remember where I'd been (ah youth and its blissful ignorance). But certainly no offence taken, I've been seen in some pretty seedy places (Thailand had more than just a few







).


----------



## Syrillian

Yes. 1993 was the Battle of Mog.

Heh...but on the brighter side... yeah... you gotta love the Nightlife of the Far East


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yes. 1993 was the Battle of Mog.

Heh...but on the brighter side... yeah... you gotta love the Nightlife of the Far East










Lol. Nightlife, Daylife, they don't discriminate much (my kinda people).


----------



## repo_man

Cute little case you made there Syr









Glad to know the ball N chain will be getting some attention soon!

Also, did you grab those measurements for me by any chance yet?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Lol. Nightlife, Daylife, they don't discriminate much (my kinda people).










Indeed.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Cute little case you made there Syr









Glad to know the ball N chain will be getting some attention soon!

Also, did you grab those measurements for me by any chance yet?












PM me a pic to annotate upon? ...or did I miss that one? You could just post it here... seems appropriate -lol


----------



## TnB= Gir

WWSD

That is the code I live by


----------



## Indignity

I swear, Syrillian is like a long-lost friend!

Also surprised that nobody has commented on your "radio voice" either. You got some pipes dude!

Maybe you & CD could do a weekly podcast and just talk smack about what's gone on at OCN over the week & how godly you guys are.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*











I swear, Syrillian is like a long-lost friend!

Also surprised that nobody has commented on your "radio voice" either. You got some pipes dude!

Maybe you & CD could do a weekly podcast and just talk smack about what's gone on at OCN over the week & how godly you guys are.


Indy, that pic made my morning







thats hilarious. Thanks for the smile this early in the AM!


----------



## pyr0m1

This seems almost like a ghost thread...

I feel bad that I haven't been keeping up with this; my friend got me a 1-year WoW subscription for my HS Graduation. Nuff said.

OT again, I had to reduce my OC. It's about 80F in my room right now...


----------



## CattleRustler

Syr is a master.
Calling his work "excellence" would be an insult








@ Syrillian


----------



## TnB= Gir

It's a bird, NO, it's a plane!

NOOO

It's Syrillian!


----------



## s1rrah

Since this thread has become some sort of delightful sub-forum within the greater OCN forums ... I figured I'd go ahead and post something just slightly on topic (but not much).









...

@ Syrillian

...

_Are you sure_ you didn't design/build this new DAC (digital to audio coverter) I recently purchased? First thing I thought when I took it out of the box ...

"Looks like something Syrillian built!"










Seriously. That thought, verbatim, went past my screen.

I mean ... *c'mon* ... it looks like it should be sitting right next to one of your several dope rigs!

...










...










...

I got it from a great audiophile builder out of Taiwan. Cost me a cool 400 bucks and is worth every penny.

He loves acrylic too.

Such a fine sounding piece of audio gear (note the tube buffer).

...

Anyway ... just wanted to pimp your thread a bit more.
_*
Keep doing good work mang.*_


----------



## brandon6199

Syrillian... man dude... you never cease to amaze... where do you even START to get these ideas?









Simply amazing. And that little workshop of yours seems like a place I wouldn't leave for weeks, or even months straight!


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
WWSD

That is the code I live by









Ever seen the film Dogma?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Indeed I have


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Indeed I have









Buddy Jesus!


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hey s1rrah, that converter is pretty sick.


----------



## voice

http://www.deltatronic.de/int/silent_pc.html

COINCIDENCE? I think not!


----------



## joemaniaci

Hey syrillian, finally getting back to my project this week, looking forward to seeing you get back to silentium.

BTW, I love thailand, oh the stories.

I hope my trojan case makes you proud, in some sick twisted way.

I wish I could visit syrillian just to watch him work some acrylic.


----------



## Syrillian

Well.... after a brief hiatus, I have dusted off the parts to this project and re-familiarised myself with wth I am supposed to be doing.

My conclusion is that I still do not know.

I probably will not have any image updates until this weekend as this week is going to be spent sanding and polishing, sanding and polishing... sanding... so much sanding.

By this weekend, I should be ready to assemble to outer panels, and begin work on the interior.

Thanks for stopping by and commenting:

*S1rrah* ~ That is a neat unit that you posted, thanks for sharing. I especially like the cut-out lettering.. very cool!

As for it fitting in... yuppers, I agree. As testimony to your accuracy here is a final pic of the side-project I posted before.... the two are very similar in form:










*Brandon6199*, thank you for the encouragement... it really helps, and means a lot... and yeah... I get all depressed when I have to leave my Cave and venture out into the Big World... if I could, I would hole up here for weeks on end.


















*Voice* ~ Coincidence... it was my friend, prosser13, that came up with the name. Perhaps he saw that article... at any rate, I liked the sound and implication so I asked prosser if I could use it. Being the Gentleman that he is, he agreed.

*Joe* ~







...yup. At the back-door of every Far Eastern Marine Camp, there is a Sinville... it's just the way that it is... perhaps things have been cleaned up a bit in the past decade?

Anyhooters... I am gonna pick this project back up and continue on.


----------



## pjlietz

Can you come organize my basement Syr? Please?

Glad to see you'll be back at it! Can't wait for some updates when your done with the sanding and all.

Thats a nice side project BTW.


----------



## Syrillian

I'll be right over...









Thanks, PJ.

I am also pleased that I can turn my attention to this behemoth.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Anyhooters... I am gonna pick this project back up and continue on.


----------



## repo_man

w00t w00t, progress is a beautiful thing, literally!


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


... perhaps things have been cleaned up a bit in the past decade?


No. . . . . . . .. . . . . . it hasnt


----------



## Indignity

GO SYR!!!!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*
































GO SYR!!!!


















Admin, can we PLEASE add that to the smillies!


----------



## TnB= Gir

LOL

Syrillian doesn't smoke cigars or cigarettes, he smokes usb drives! Marble ash tray for flash drives


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


LOL

Syrillian doesn't smoke cigars or cigarettes, he smokes usb drives! Marble ash tray for flash drives


----------



## Syrillian

Lol @ me, Guys...

...I seem to have this inescapable and inate urge to have ojects in containers...

...I'm sure there is some kind of Freudian analogy there, but best that I leave well-enough alone.









Joe! You got my favorite avatar back... sweet!

Indy ~ I'mma truckin' ... sanding and polishing, sanding and polishing.

Hahaha... the funny part is that the piece that is taking the longest to fabricate was an afterthought - never part of the original plan.

OT: Back up to 33-34C ambient in my hovel. I was just outside sanding and polishing (what a surprise







) and I must have lost 5 lbs while sweating away.

...my goggles had pools of sweat.

I love sweating! ...it's like taking a shower on the inside of the body.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I love sweating! ...it's like taking a shower on the inside of the body.










Im quoting this.


----------



## Syrillian

Since this is my thread, I can cry if I want to...









Last night it was 31C in my house at 12-midnight...







When I got home from work at 4:00pm it was 41C inside the house









...needless to say I shed as much clothing as was decent and permissable, and headed to the Pacific Coastline. I was greeted by an 18C ambient and a beautiful afternoon.









...nothing refreshes like a swim in the Ocean.

Fortunately the weather-forecast calls for cooler weather in the next few days; this is a nice thing to hear. I am not opposed to heat, but the Hobby is, and it is also difficult to work with any accuracy when ones safety goggles are pooling with sweat... detail work through a fish-eye lens rarely works out for me.

Anyhooters... enough of my whining.

Here is what I have been working on for the past week-and-a-half:

I started with this:










...and ended up with this, which is the right-side panel through which the carbon fiber motherboard tray and the scripts will be visible through.




























*Top Bezel:*

This is the piece that took so very long. I started with this:










...and ended up with this. It is the top bezel that frames the top-side exhaust, the fill-port, the fan controls, and the power button.



















Here is the intended mounting point.










The pieces (all of them actually...) are only 90% polished. The final polish will be done when the outer casing is assembled.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

That bezel is fabrication at its' finest.

I wanted to use all acrylic for my case-mod comp case but just didn't have the resources.

This is looking better and better; I seriously can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## wastedtime

. Its absolutely stunning. Thats all I can say


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 







. Its absolutely stunning. Thats all I can say

I agree whole-heartedly. Syr, this is just amazing work! It's gorgeous!


----------



## BittenReaper

Took me a while to read through and catch up on what's happening, but now I _must_ subscribe


----------



## joemaniaci

If syrillian were a gay Frenchman with a lisp, he could hang that bezel on a wall, call it art, and sell it for at least 5 figures.

I am pretty sure ive gone through all these pages, but is there a page with a pic of this thing when its completed on it, Im so confused.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


If syrillian were a gay Frenchman with a lisp, he could hang that bezel on a wall, call it art, and sell it for at least 5 figures.


Lol, if Syrillian were a gay Frenchman, with a lisp, the world would be coming to an end.


----------



## arekieh

thats jawdrop amazing


----------



## Syrillian

...gay Frenchman...


















I am pleased that you guys like the work so far.









Joe ~ This is a work in progress, a project that should be finished within a couple of months. I realise that I jump about in a hyper-active and seemingly non-sensical manner....sorry.

There may seem to be no rhyme or reason, but I can assure you there is a plan... I think...

Anyhoooo... here is an image of the 2 sides clamped to the base to give an idea of size:










The next step is to work on the feet that are also going to be made from raw acrylic panels. The idea is to have a layered ogee-style foot that is reminiscent of Gothic architecture ~ ala Antoine Gaudi.

The feet will be a 1/2" thick clear panel sandwiched between 2 bronze or black panels. Once I have them laminated/welded to gether I will profile and polish the edges. The hope is that there will be a single layer in the center that will be illuminated with red LED's.

Here are the feet panels:










Please ignore the roundover on the top piece. That was a fubar-panel from another project that went back into the stock-pile.

So, that is the plan for tomorrow morning; make the feet. Yay!.... the neighbors are gonna love it when I fire up the power tools tomorrow at 9-am.


----------



## McStuff

Where's my 56k warning? My modem is melting


----------



## Syrillian

...sorry McStuff; I should not have assumed.

WARNING! 56K NO NO!

ugh.. it's a little late... typical.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*









...sorry McStuff; I should not have assumed.

WARNING! 56K NO NO!

ugh.. it's a little late... typical.











Ya, dial up at my grandma's house. Looking at possibly getting dsl tho. But that's not the point. The wait is well worth it with your mods. From what I have seen, it is amazing. You sure work miracles with acrylic.


----------



## BittenReaper

This case is going to be a purely spectacular work of art once it is completed








I might even print out a pic and frame it


----------



## wastedtime

Ohh I love the idea of having the sandwiched panel illuminated.







. Cant wait to see it done.


----------



## repo_man

Wow, that will be a tall case indeed. It's nice to actually see it somewhat, mocked, assembled. I see where this is going now! And the round bezel peice (that took you so long to work on) will be on the front, correct?

The base looks awesome, I'm really excited to see how that lighting in the foot will look. I think it'll be nothing short of spectacular Syr!

Jaw dropping as usual my friend, jaw dropping!


----------



## Syrillian

heh!... gotta wait a couple more hours before I fire up the compressor and the tools









...don't wanna start a neighborhood fight with all my noise.

Haha...I already have all the tools set up... 2 hours early









Repo ~ The Bezel will sit on top of the case to quasi-stealth and frame the fan controls, the top exhaust and the fillport.

Footwork today.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Who put marry me in the tags?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx* 
Who put marry me in the tags?









lol.. I dunno... but I hope it was a Female of the appropriate age-group.

...but I am a "confirmed Bachelor".

Woot! It's the free-life for me.









(not that I have anything against the instution of Marriage...kust like it Solo.. except for the...well...you know...







)


----------



## TnB= Gir

A new avatar!


----------



## Syrillian

Girface!









YaY!

Yeah... I have 3 (or so) that I rotate through. I used the Buddah for awhile as Truambitionz was kind enough to sharpen it up for me ~ righteous Dood.

I'll go back to that one after awhile.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Repo ~ The Bezel will sit on top of the case to quasi-stealth and frame the fan controls, the top exhaust and the fillport.

Footwork today.










Ahhh, ok, gotcha.


----------



## SpcCdr

A) Absolutely Gobsmacked by how nicely that top bezel turned out!- Not "surprised" or "shocked" as your QC is A-1- just "jaw on floor" at the beauty of it








-Side panels too- Oh, Yeahhh...
and the feet; and.... (etc. etc. ad nauseum) 
Bootyfull work sir









B) Finally a different Ava!








I guess we'll all just have to get used to _not_ "picking out the Budda!" 
(sounds kinda like a police line up-- '#5 please step forward and turn to the right'; "Yeah, that's him, he's the one; the fat blue guy")









The new one reminds me of an *Ouroboros*- which _knowing_ Your proclivity for the harmonic nature of all things...am I correct?
("knowing" -Interpreted as "Picking up that vibe from the threads- Unfortunately I am not a "personal acquaintance"-so I don't _really_ know you!-(and does *anybody* _truly_ *know* _anybody else?_)- for that matter- does anybody "truly" know _themselves_?" and by logical extension- "What *is* Truth?") 
("depends on what your definition of IS is")- B. Clinton







)

But I digress, and It's a nice Sunday morning- and If I wanted a Theological/ Epistemological conundrum on a Sunday Morning- I'd be in Church-







(j/k) Sooo...

Back to your Avi and it's similarity to an Ouroboros....
"_Knowing_" your penchant for "all things spiritual" 
I'm sure that _that_ is no mere happenstance!







&???

(If so,...You should let Repo use it *also*-as it would be very appropriate for his use during his 'rebirth' build -Sanguineus Cinis Cineris)

That would really mess with everyone' heads - if you _both _started posting in the same threads-_with the same Avi_- ROFL)
Cheers Mate


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpcCdr*


A) Absolutely Gobsmacked by how nicely that top bezel turned out!- Not "surprised" or "shocked" as your QC is A-1- just "jaw on floor" at the beauty of it








-Side panels too- Oh, Yeahhh...
and the feet; and.... (etc. etc. ad nauseum) 
Bootyfull work sir









B) Finally a different Ava!








I guess we'll all just have to get used to _not_ "picking out the Budda!" 
(sounds kinda like a police line up-- '#5 please step forward and turn to the right'; "Yeah, that's him, he's the one; the fat blue guy")









The new one reminds me of an *Ouroboros*- which _knowing_ Your proclivity for the harmonic nature of all things...am I correct?
("knowing" -Interpreted as "Picking up that vibe from the threads- Unfortunately I am not a "personal acquaintance"-so I don't _really_ know you!-(and does *anybody* _truly_ *know* _anybody else?_)- for that matter- does anybody "truly" know _themselves_?" and by logical extension- "What *is* Truth?") 
("depends on what your definition of IS is")- B. Clinton







)

But I digress, and It's a nice Sunday morning- and If I wanted a Theological/ Epistemological conundrum on a Sunday Morning- I'd be in Church-








(j/k) Sooo...

Back to your Avi and it's similarity to an Ouroboros....
"_Knowing_" your penchant for "all things spiritual" 
I'm sure that _that_ is no mere happenstance!







&???

(If so,...You should let Repo use it *also*-as it would be very appropriate for his use during his 'rebirth' build -Sanguineus Cinis Cineris)

That would really mess with everyone' heads - if you _both _started posting in the same threads-_with the same Avi_- ROFL)
Cheers Mate










ROFL, awe man, that would -so- mess people up if I started posting with that avi as well!


----------



## Syrillian

SdcCdr...









That is quite the melon-full postage there... I had to read it carefully to absorb all the content... joy! The art of communication is clearly not a habit of a bygone era.

The Ouroboros certainly does have an interesting symbology... ah yes.. all things eternal and infinite; from Ouroboros to the Moebius strip to Klein Bottles... wow... *mind-boggling*

As for Avatars, that Avy is one of the 3 that I have rotated through since I nested here.

Indeed, it is similar to the Snake, but in this instance it is "Enso" ~ the perfect circle... as with my other Avys, it is not an assesment but rather an aspiration.

The Enso has an interesting history, it has been used as sort of "diary" amongst some Japanese artists. Each day upon rising they stand before the caligraphy board and in a single motion they create a circle; the more "perfect" the circle, the closer they are to their goal.

Lol big-time at the "lineup",.. "Yeah the fat blue guy..."









As for knowing Peeps... Damnation!... I don't even know myself; I have been through some diametrically-opposed changes, and I am poorly equipped to understand the reality around me... I'm just enjoying the change and the ride.

Posts such as your own add greatly to said enjoyment.

_/\\_


----------



## CorporalAris

I love your mod! And btw, wth is up with the tags? Lol they are so random.


----------



## iandroo888

lol damn syrillian. still hate u for doing such a good job. i will never be able to match your skill.

Me = Skill level 6...
Syrillian = Skill level 99

T_T

*walks in with a piece of acrylic with design drawn and little "notes" on what to do and lays it with the other pieces hes working on*

*whistles and walks out*


----------



## Syrillian

*contentedly fabricating bits and pieces... "hey! what's this piece to"?...*

Androo?!?!?! Did you leave this piece amidst my other work ?!?!

















As for your skill. I saw the work you did on that panel; it was very good. You are selling yourself short.

Did you make a thread for that mod?


----------



## iandroo888

huh? leave a piece amidst your other work? nope. not at all *whistles*

which? the piece i pm'ed u about? no.

i should huh. for people who has the same case as me. lol.. will seeeee

anyway, howd u makes those cuts inside? dremel? what sucks is because i got this piece of acrylic from craigslist and it doesnt have the protective sheet thing on top of it. so mucho scratches.. need to find a way to make it look nice again.

also.. uhh.. how do u repair cracks.. >_>

and uhh.. how u unscratch the scratches on the surface of acrylic? XD


----------



## Syrillian

Androo... you cheeky monkey!







...always tricking me...

As for scratches, it depends upon how deep they are. I see that you have lapped before; the process is similar, but on a larger scale.

Fine swirl marks (can't really be felt with the hand) can be sanded with 1200 sandpaper and the buffed out; first with a muslin wheel, and then finished off with a specialised plastic polish.

If you can feel the scratch when you run your hand over it then It will be a little harder and take longer. You could always sand out and re-polish the specific area, but I have found that it is difficult (for me) to match a factory polish exactly. That end-difference in conjunction with the ]a low spot on the panel will reveal a perturbation when viewed...

...I guess it depends upon how picky you are.









To protect an exposed panel: I would try to use Painter Tape (Blue in color). there are several different grades (7-day, 12-day...). I would not recommend using masking tape as there is a good chance that a residue will be left behind, or that the tape will not lift cleanly when it is time to be removed.

erm.. wich cuts are you inquiring after?

Update in a few.


----------



## Syrillian

Had me a little "cutting day"

I spent a few hours this morning making some stuff:










The 2 curved pieces are scraps/left-overs from from the top bezel. The one on the bottom-left will be used in the motherboard support area... I'm not certain about the other piece, but I think that something will present itself sooner or later.

*Acrylic Smores:*










The piece that is sitting on edge has been bonded. My intention is to have one on each corner (each one staggered outward on both sides of the vertical planes), and a single one dead-center.

I still need to do the ogee-profile on them, and I hope to get to that tomorrow or at the lates by Wednsday.... pretty much need to have them complete before I start drilling and cutting on the bottom panel.

These will be the uprights for the HDD cage. The HDD's will sit canted at an angle and staggered vertically. I have yet to decide wether I will place access to the HDD cage from the front of the case, or perhpas mount them on a sliding tray that is accessible from the backside.










Here are the panels, the mouting rails and the small "stilts" for the single optical drive (slot-fed Plextor):










Oh Yay!... I see more polishing in my near-future....Joy!


----------



## forcifer

your precision leaves me in awe...keep the updates coming









whats the end result supposed to looks like (roughly)? ive been wondering for a really long time now...


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Androo... you cheeky monkey!







...always tricking me...

As for scratches, it depends upon how deep they are. I see that you have lapped before; the process is similar, but on a larger scale.

Fine swirl marks (can't really be felt with the hand) can be sanded with 1200 sandpaper and the buffed out; first with a muslin wheel, and then finished off with a specialised plastic polish.

If you can feel the scratch when you run your hand over it then It will be a little harder and take longer. You could always sand out and re-polish the specific area, but I have found that it is difficult (for me) to match a factory polish exactly. That end-difference in conjunction with the ]a low spot on the panel will reveal a perturbation when viewed...

...I guess it depends upon how picky you are.









To protect an exposed panel: I would try to use Painter Tape (Blue in color). there are several different grades (7-day, 12-day...). I would not recommend using masking tape as there is a good chance that a residue will be left behind, or that the tape will not lift cleanly when it is time to be removed.

erm.. wich cuts are you inquiring after?

Update in a few.










the one with the 4 shaped holes. with a rounded cut in the middle.

i was thinkin of sanding the entire panel then "polishing" it .. whats a muslin wheel?

yah i use painters tape from home depot. dunoe time limit but oh well. they are primarily indoors when not being worked on so should last a bit longer.

nice update!


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, *forcifer*. I hope to keep churning along on this as (for now) it is my only PC-related project.

Sorry, I have no drawings or sketches. This one is from inside my head. um...lets see... perhaps this will give you an idea.

Tall and rectangular
windows on both L & R panels
twin radiators up front
Red lighting (CCFL and UV)
Carbon fiber motherboard tray
Carbon fiber braces with additional acylic coving
Multi-option front panels (various sized radiators, or combinations of fans for air-cooling only option, or a hybrid of the 2)
Scripts visible through right-side panel
Gas-strut front door that hinges on the top edge (loop drain-assist as well as case access)

*Androo* ~ There was indeed an specific order that the holes, arcs and lines needed to be cut.

Center hole
Inner arcs (closest to the center hole)
Outer arcs (closest to the perimeter)
straight lines

Although not as important in this piece, some other pieces have guide-requirements that dictate the order. Sometimes a straight edge that is to be removed will be need to be used as the guid on an inside cut.

Some consideration prior to starting the work should alleviate any mishaps.... actually that is not always true. I have worked my way into a corner wherein I needed a piece of the panel (as a guide or support) that I already cut out... time to start again...


----------



## repo_man

That HDD mount is looking awesome, very imaginative! How are you planning on actually mounting the HDD's in the slots? My suggestion is a rubber grommet (or something like that) on both sides, then the HDD 'slides' in between them, the pressure of the rubber holds it tight. Some trucks that carry glass windows and such have these things. No hard mounting required and the rubber would ast as a vibration barrier.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hey Syr, this is really looking great.

One question, what did you use to make the cuts for the "smores"? Tablesaw?


----------



## Syrillian

Hiyah Gents.....









Repo ~ Indeed you are correct. The image shows what will be the vertical panels, and I use rubber washers for anti-vibration. In this build I think that I will make the cage rigid, not simply two panels screwed to the HDD's themselves. I still have those graphite tubes, so I may use those for the crosss-members..... but I am still undecided as to the design as it is still fluid and I hope dynamic.

Brother-John ~ I will be shaping the Acrylic Smores (







) with a standard "Roman Ogee" router bit, router and my homemade router table. There is a slight glitch as the bit that I have is a 1/2" shank, and the small router I have has a 1/4" collet.

There are adapters available, or I may have to borrow a full-size router.

HAve a good day Gents...


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Syr, I meant how did you cut into squares? The cuts are very clean.


----------



## pjlietz

Wow Syrillian... I've been trying to find the right words for how awesome this is ever since you posted the top piece all polished up. But no words can do justice to how great this looks! This is pure art my friend! Just killer


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, PJ









John ~ sorry about my lapse in comprehension







.....now that I re-read your question I see what I missed. I used a small table saw (DeWalt) with a rip-guide, and a 80-tooth 10" blade.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Excellent, I have a couple of small pieces of acrylic laying around that I'm working into my build and was trying to figure out the best way to cut.

Think I'll have any melting issues using a full-size router and a spiral bit? One piece is thin, 1/8 inch and the other is about 1/4 inch (new to this whole acrylic thing - just a small amount of experience).


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
Excellent, I have a couple of small pieces of acrylic laying around that I'm working into my build and was trying to figure out the best way to cut.

Think I'll have any melting issues using a full-size router and a spiral bit? One piece is thin, 1/8 inch and the other is about 1/4 inch (new to this whole acrylic thing - just a small amount of experience).


Yes. A full size router and a rip-fence or rip-guide will do.

*WARNING:* routers and small detail work can be *VERY* dangerous. If you have strong hands, then there may not be an issue. The problem is that the torque of the router will have the inclination to "yank" the small piece out of your grip if you are not using guides on both sides of the work. I have ruined a few small pieces that were pulled from my grasp and chewed to shreds by the router.

Also, (no offense if you already know) note the rotation-direction and orientation of the work when you are preparing for the cut.


----------



## Syrillian

P.S (sorry forgot about the melting thingy)

If you use extruded acrylic, then the melting issue won't be as prevelant.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Thanks, Syrillian, I'm very comfortable with a router just not too experienced with acrylic.


----------



## prosser13

Great work Syr, as always









The amount of work you do is phenomal - I find it hard to grasp, but every now and then, say when I'm in the workshop polishing or sanding something, or at home working out the number of cuts I'm going to need to do, I realise that your doing everything manually, without complaining or commenting, and still making it look like the parts just rolled off a million dollar production line.

Respect is only a tiny part of what I have for you.


----------



## xHassassin

Wow, nice job! 








How did you get the edges of the acrylic to be all smooth and polished looking?


----------



## Nostrano

What happened to the tags?







Anyway Syr this is looking great <3, it just oozes quality as usual, every little detail is catered for every angle is perfect, every edge is smooth.

The amount of time you must spend on one piece must be colossal to achieve the results you get and yet we all take that for granted and complain about not having an update.

We all love you and your skills with the acrylic, i have never seen anyone else with so much creative talent!


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
What happened to the tags?









Like Syr wants to know that some 15-year-old computer geek wants to marry him?


----------



## Nostrano

I'm actually 17


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
I'm actually 17









Same difference.

And back on topic:
Syrillian: As always, looking amazing on those cuts. Those acrylic sandwiches really look nice. Keep up the good work


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Great work Syr, as always









The amount of work you do is phenomal - I find it hard to grasp, but every now and then, say when I'm in the workshop polishing or sanding something, or at home working out the number of cuts I'm going to need to do, I realise that your doing everything manually, without complaining or commenting, and still making it look like the parts just rolled off a million dollar production line.

Respect is only a tiny part of what I have for you.


I couldn't have said it better. Makes me both happy and sad that Syrillian isn't in the case mod competition this year.
















@ Syrillian: Hehe, you should put the answer to the below question in your sig (for as ofter as you're asked).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Wow, nice job! 








How did you get the edges of the acrylic to be all smooth and polished looking?


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*





^Yet another perpetrator that decided to give the rest of us a chance this year and didn't enter the case-mod competition.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


----------



## Syrillian

...after I abuse the living daylights out the Multi-Quote button...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Thanks, Syrillian, *I'm very comfortable *with a router just not too experienced with acrylic.










Good to know, Devil-Dog... I meant no offense nor condescention, merely cautious as there are some mistakes that can only be made once; call me selfish, but I would not want to be a part of a grievous personal injury... in all actuality I wouldn't wish a router-wound on anyone.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Great work Syr, as always









The amount of work you do is phenomal - I find it hard to grasp, but every now and then, say when I'm in the workshop polishing or sanding something, or at home working out the number of cuts I'm going to need to do, I realise that your doing everything manually, without complaining or commenting, and still making it look like the parts just rolled off a million dollar production line.

Respect is only a tiny part of what I have for you.


*blushes furiously...*

Danke, prosser. Although my motivations are not steeped in the desire for acknowledgement, it would be a sin for me to deny that it does not play a large part in that which drives me forward.... that was more than enough to see me through to the end of this project ~ I thank you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Wow, nice job! 








How did you get the edges of the acrylic to be all smooth and polished looking?


I go through a series of steps, the last of which happens repeatedly; sanding and polishing. It is common that some flaws do not become apparent until the surface is polished with rouge and a muslin wheel. When I see these flaws I go back to sanding, then re-polish until there are no flaws visible to my eyes....

....that is not to say that at times my laziness clouds my vision and I leave "well enough alone".









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


What happened to the tags?







Anyway Syr this is looking great <3, it just oozes quality as usual, every little detail is catered for every angle is perfect, every edge is smooth.

The amount of time you must spend on one piece must be colossal to achieve the results you get and yet we all take that for granted and complain about not having an update.

We all love you and your skills with the acrylic, i have never seen anyone else with so much creative talent!










Heh! ...looks like a Digital-Deity came along and cleaned house...

Thanks for the comments Nosty... those should carry me well through the next project...









...I don't know why I am here... I just know that I am. I do know that patience has never been a forte of mine. This may seem off-topic, but it is relevant in that this hobby (both OC'ing and case building) takes a lot of patience. I appreciate you noting the time that is expended.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Like Syr wants to know that some 15-year-old computer geek wants to marry him?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


I'm actually 17



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Same difference.


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


And back on topic:
Syrillian: As always, looking amazing on those cuts. Those acrylic sandwiches really look nice. Keep up the good work


















~ I have some pics of the ogee below.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Syrillian: Hehe, you should put the answer to the below question in your sig (for as ofter as you're asked).










....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*






....










I allowed the Acrylic Smore to fully bond overnight and then took the router to it today:



















I have yet to sand and polish the surface all the way around. I was concerned with de-lamination, but that was not an issue. The piece is essentially one solid block that is 1" thick.

My intention is to mount an LED in each foot. The lighting that I imagine would be a clear red that is surrounded with umber on both sides....

....we shall see.


----------



## mbones

Why hello there Syrillian. That's a very nice case you've got, 'in the making'.


----------



## Syrillian

Greetings, mbones. Thank you for dropping in and commenting.


----------



## wastedtime

Amazing job as usual









Wow. I love the idea of those feet. Syr do you use the Dremel bits for the routing or are you using the more professional ones?

EDIT : Oh and just one more question. Did you move the piece around the router or was it the other way around ?


----------



## zacbrain

D: the acrylic looks INSANE


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks wasted and Zac-Atak!

Wasted ~ That profile was done with a 1/4" shank, 1/4" ogee bit.

I have a small Bosch hand-held router that I made a table for. It is not full-size router, but it serves its purpose to me rather well even though it only has a 1/4" collet.

There are adapters, but what I have seems to do the job okay. There is some room for improvement, but not necessary for the hobbyist.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 










My intention is to mount an LED in each foot. The lighting that I imagine would be a clear red that is surrounded with umber on both sides....

....we shall see.

Lookin' nice after 30mins of loading







Those feet look amazing, and will look even better with leds in them. Btw, nice use of the multi-quote.


----------



## repo_man

Syrillian, that is amazing. The lighting effect that foot is going to have with the 'sandwich' of acrylic is just going to be stupendous. I'm with Prosser, the amount of work you put into even the minutest of pieces (like a case foot) is awe-inspiring and usually goes un-noticed.

You are an exquisite craftsman


----------



## Syrillian

Lol, McStuff... you waited 30 minutes?!?









...I'm honored.









Repo, thank you.

I sure hope as heck the lighting ends up okay. I have the sneaking suspicion that the clear will be too bright and wash out the bronze. I was thinkin that perhaps I will "frost" the clear and polish only the bronze layers... that might even out the saturation a bit...?

Wadya think?

Imma also gonna ease the bottom edge with a slight roundover. I'll dig into them tomorrow as I only bonded the one for a trial run. Since it went smoothly I will do it again 4 more times (the Smores are setting-up as I type).


----------



## Halo2Vista

great job syrillian, i don't know how you do it, with about 2 other projects i've seen you help with while doing this, you must be very organized.....


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Lol, McStuff... you waited 30 minutes?!?









...I'm honored.









Repo, thank you.

I sure hope as heck the lighting ends up okay. I have the sneaking suspicion that the clear will be too bright and wash out the bronze. I was thinkin that perhaps I will "frost" the clear and polish only the bronze layers... that might even out the saturation a bit...?

Wadya think?

Imma also gonna ease the bottom edge with a slight roundover. I'll dig into them tomorrow as I only bonded the one for a trial run. Since it went smoothly I will do it again 4 more times (the Smores are setting-up as I type).











Maybe just mount the LED facing down (towards the floor) but have not go into the clear section. Just in the top bronze part. Perhaps the bronze acrylic will dim the led's 'light beam' enough so that when it gets to the clear section it won't be as bright?


----------



## Manyak

Syrillian = the man


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Lol, McStuff... you waited 30 minutes?!?









...I'm honored.









Repo, thank you.

I sure hope as heck the lighting ends up okay. I have the sneaking suspicion that the clear will be too bright and wash out the bronze. I was thinkin that perhaps I will "frost" the clear and polish only the bronze layers... that might even out the saturation a bit...?

Wadya think?

Imma also gonna ease the bottom edge with a slight roundover. I'll dig into them tomorrow as I only bonded the one for a trial run. Since it went smoothly I will do it again 4 more times (the Smores are setting-up as I type).











Syr, I was exaggerating, but it did take a fair amount of time. I normally just leave and make a sandwich or something if there are a bunch of pics. And I think you should try using a led, but wire it to a fan controller. That way you can adjust it to the brightness you want. A really cool idea would be to make uv reactive acrylic sandwich feet and wire uv leds in them. Not for this build, but just for the future.


----------



## repo_man




----------



## Bill Owen

Syrillian, your past and current work made the case mod blog today.

Thank you for inspiring us modders with your unique talent









http://www.casemodblog.com/?p=54


----------



## forcifer

O.O congrats syrillian!!


----------



## Syrillian

... "Thank you", Mr. Owen... I am at a loss for words. I already have a reputation as a sap and kinda wishy-washy so I hope that you will understand if I refrain from gushing...

...although at this moment I feel very honored and pleased to be recognized by one of the industries Pioneers and Masters of the Trade/Hobby.

McStuff ~ Hmmm... Yes. A very good idea to put a rheobus/rheostat/knob-thingy in the line... I will see what is available and compatible in my "miscellaneous-stuff drawer".

Repo ~ Hahahaha... that is a great picture! I wuv it!









And, thank for the nod, Forcifer.


----------



## CattleRustler

wow, kudos from Bill Owen, it doesnt get better than that Syr







He inspired me to start modding. His videos are straight forward and teach you alot - I am grateful to him (and a lot of members here on OCN) for having the successes I did on my Jessie's Gumdrop project, all of you guys rock. OCN has is my new home







Maybe Bill will read this post and check out my project and pass along some pointers so I can improve for next time


----------



## Burn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*


Syrillian, your past and current work made the case mod blog today.

Thank you for inspiring us modders with your unique talent









http://www.casemodblog.com/?p=54


The man...The Legend.

Nice work Syr, seems you're getting noticed quite a bit


----------



## repo_man

Syr, congrats! The spotlight is well deserved. :0

OT: Bill, did you get my PM? /OT


----------



## TnB= Gir

Having a case by Syrillian is like having a painting from da Vinci


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Congrats on the recognition.

Oh, and I'm glad to see this is back up and running, I'm really looking forward to the final product.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bill Owen* 
Syrillian, your past and current work made the case mod blog today.

Thank you for inspiring us modders with your unique talent









http://www.casemodblog.com/?p=54

Kudos friend.


----------



## Bill Owen

^ nice one Druid!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











... "Thank you", Mr. Owen... I am at a loss for words. I already have a reputation as a sap and kinda wishy-washy so I hope that you will understand if I refrain from gushing...


You're welcome! I want talent to get the exposure it deserves. After looking at all of your worklogs, I kept asking "How does he find the time?!" lol.. but I also know when you have a passion for something, you make the time! Your projects have also kept growing in complexity and execution. I hope you either have a career now, or find a career that you can continue excercising your creativity within. As "pro" modders, we're essentially starving artists because the big jobs are too infrequent to making a living from alone. Thats why I make and sell parts for the community to support my family. So, I hope you you find something that gives you the same satisfaction you get from your projects and will earn you a living too.


----------



## Syrillian

*Girface!* ... that is quite the analogy... one that I can not fill, but please know that I appreciate the sentiment...









*TehPwn!* ~ Good to see ya! Thanks for stopping by and commenting. Yah... me too. I am glad to get back to this. I am hoping to have this done before August. Time will tell.

*Maestro* ~ Thanks for the kudos and the pic. You always make me smile...







....see?

*Mr. Owen* ~ "Time"; a function, a barrier, a constraint. Seems these days I do not sleep all that much. Thank you for noting the fundamental changes in the builds. *CyberDruid* has been instrumental in my tutelage and progression, and OCN was the catalyst. And, as it is with all that are willing to teach me I can not repay their kindness', I can only act upon them; and in doing so pay them their due homage.

Work. ughh... I have 2 jobs. One that I subsist on, and a 2nd one that pays for the hobby. When it is time for a hardware upgrade or system overhaul I take side jobs of the manual labor type. Most peeps don't want to do back-breaking or potentially dangerous work... therein lies the payoff.

Thank you for your thoughts. My best to you and your own.

..and to all, _/\\_


----------



## Manyak

Gratz syr







Your work really is awesome


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Gratz syr







Your work really is awesome










Not to mention the work-_ethic_.

The praise is well-deserved.


----------



## wastedtime

Congratulations Syr.









You inspired me to do my first ever mod. Now I have found a hobby that I really like and want to keep doing.

Respect is a small part of what I feel for you. An amazing person and an even better artist.

Hats off to you Sir


----------



## forcifer

to anyone that has tried working with acrylic, what he has done is OUT OF THIS WORLD. he makes it look so easy, and yet when i tried...well im going to forget about that







(smacks head with a can of monster) there we go. but im serious, everything he does with acrylic looks like it was made by some company that specially designs these and has machines to do this stuff. well, he is still a machine, but quite possibily the niciest one i have ever met or had the joy to be around even on a forum. he deserves all the praise and more for inspiring a bunch of other modders to join and to inspire new ideas. my hat off an a bow to you, syrillian, for all you have done to the modding community. especially here


----------



## Syrillian

Gentlemen.... "Thank you".

...perhaps there is absolution for me afterall...


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forcifer*


to anyone that has tried working with acrylic, what he has done is OUT OF THIS WORLD.


I have tried....and succeeded









But most certainly Syrillian's work is impressive as well.


----------



## Syrillian

Feet Failure.









This looked okay, and I was optimistic about the potentiality.










But.... as I started to polish them something rather nasty started to reveal itself... an oversight that I should have considered; the perimeter of the #16 bonding agent became apparent... and rather unslightly.

Half-way through the polishing of the feet:

Meh... flaw is not so apparent:



















...until viewed from the top:










Each of the aberations are inconsitencies in the lamination. The solution would have been to over-laminate, then cut within the #16 perimeter...

...live and learn.

So... now I am in the process of making 5 more feet, same profile but slightly different combination of laminations.


----------



## Manyak

You wanna mail me your "defects"?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
You wanna mail me your "defects"?









You in the contiguous US?

PM me your address.


----------



## Indignity

*cough* Anal *cough*










Luv ya man!


----------



## iandroo888

i want defects too







think u can make me some nice lookin feet for my rocketfish case? out of like scraps you got haha.. (syrillian scraps probably better than our actual work)


----------



## Manyak

For real? Dude you ROCK!









They wouldn't look right on an A900, so they are going on my next build for certain. Even like that they look better than anything I'd be able to make


----------



## wastedtime

I will take all your defects







..I'll also pay for shipping if you want me to . Want me to PM you my address too Syr


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


(syrillian scraps probably better than our actual work)


I second that.


----------



## arekieh

lol, i love how ur defects are better than 99% of wat people in the world could make lol


----------



## Syrillian

erm... lol guys?

Uh... its a little bit embarassing as Indy was kind enough to point out









...they were just irritating me... mocking me... I almost decided to frost them (hides the flaw) and be done with it... *sigh* ...no.

But there was no way I was going to get away with making 5 new feet and then trying to pass them off as the others







... the new set will be layered differently, and I have seen how sharp-eyed you hawks are









Anyhooters... I laminated 2 possible combinations today. I will profile them both tomorrow and then see which of the two that I like better.

I have also been working on the optical drive enclosure and the HDD rack.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


erm... lol guys?

Uh... its a little bit embarassing as Indy was kind enough to point out









...they were just irritating me... mocking me... I almost decided to frost them (hides the flaw) and be done with it... *sigh* ...no.

But there was no way I was going to get away with making 5 new feet and then trying to pass them off as the others







... the new set will be layered differently, and I have seen how sharp-eyed you hawks are









Anyhooters... I laminated 2 possible combinations today. I will profile them both tomorrow and then see which of the two that I like better.

I have also been working on the optical drive enclosure and the HDD rack.


----------



## Syrillian

... wait a second...









is that an insult?

-lol!

J/K Repo...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


... wait a second...









is that an insult?

-lol!

J/K Repo...











Of course not my friend! You ARE da man! You commented on my work ethic, your methodology far exceeds mine! I would have left those feet as is!


----------



## iandroo888

so i guess no scraps for me? T_T lol


----------



## Syrillian

Androo.

You do not need my fubars... I have seen what make, and it is very nice.


----------



## 66gto

subscribed.

better late than never?

There are no words for the quality of your work...it's just amazing.


----------



## iandroo888

wahh but urs look better still.. i cant think of the designs you do >=[


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanC* 
subscribed.

better late than never?

There are no words for the quality of your work...it's just amazing.

Danke.







..much appreciated.

Your name... DanC, is that your first name and the first initial of your surname?

If so, we have something in common.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
wahh but urs look better still.. i cant think of the designs you do >=[

Androo! ...no "wahhing"...









erm...uh... had I known that you wanted some of the pieces that I do not use on my projects I would have contacted you by now.

I will let you know if I have some stuff that I don't use. I stress that these aren't scraps, they have simply not met their purpose...

...I guess what I am trying to say is that I find there to be something fundamentally incorrect for one person to take "table-scraps" from another and feel gratitude; it sounds uncomfortably like elitism or Lording.

I am neither.

I am willing to share on equal terms (as in personal equality) what I have with anyone and everyone that means no harm.


----------



## joemaniaci

Syrillian, your ego must be as big as your biceps by now.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
Syrillian, your ego must be as big as your biceps by now.

lol?....


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
lol?....









wait. so is ur ego offended? or your biceps?


----------



## iandroo888

LOL! nice joemaniaci hahaha

naw thing is the acrylic u get is a thicker than what i get. so your scraps may help me make something nice hehe.. if its not already made..


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
wait. so is ur ego offended? or your biceps?









...neither...

There are 2 ideals that I hold before me as I move through life:

1) Everyone I meet is superior to me in numerous ways.

2) I can learn just as much from people that I don't like, as I can from people I do like. The nature of said lessons is different, but of equal importance.

Androo ~ PM'd


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
...neither...

There are 2 ideals that I hold before me as I move through life:

1) Everyone I meet is superior to me in numerous ways.

2) I can learn just as much from people that I don't like, as I can from people I do like. The nature of said lessons is different, but of equal importance.

Androo ~ PM'd










i know syrillian. i was just jk'n


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


...neither...

There are 2 ideals that I hold before me as I move through life:

1) Everyone I meet is superior to me in numerous ways.

2) I can learn just as much from people that I don't like, as I can from people I do like. The nature of said lessons is different, but of equal importance.


Those are very noble ideals, and are some of the many steps to wisdom.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


...neither...

There are 2 ideals that I hold before me as I move through life:

1) Everyone I meet is superior to me in numerous ways.

2) I can learn just as much from people that I don't like, as I can from people I do like. The nature of said lessons is different, but of equal importance.

Androo ~ PM'd











I get the feeling you are a fan of "keep your friends close, keep your enemies closer"

By the way, what have you learned from me?

What I have learned from Syrillian, Im going to need a lot more proper tools to do what you do with acrylic, but my dremel has been doing the trick for the trojan.


----------



## Syrillian

Joe ~ From you, I have learned the simple and luxurious opulence of Tickle-Me-Elmo slippers.









(they were T-m-E slippers... right?)


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Joe ~ From you, I have learned the simple and luxurious opulence of Tickle-Me-Elmo slippers.









(they were T-m-E slippers... right?)










I could be wrong, but i thought they were cookie monster slippers,( which are even more luxurious. )


----------



## joemaniaci

Cookie monster FTW, I had to retire them though, they were falling apart, now I have Homer J. Simpson. DOH!


----------



## 66gto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Your name... DanC, is that your first name and the first initial of your surname?

If so, we have something in common.


That is is.

We have something in common! And it's not the craftsmanship part. I have been trying to find an old case for a while now though. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Syrillian and I share the same birth date, and we have the same initials. (Once I get my last name changed back to my moms' maiden name)

I <3 Syririran


----------



## Syrillian

Joe ~ ah yes.... Cookie Monster. He and Aloysius Snuffleupagus (Mr. Snuffy) were my favorite muppets.

But Homer.... Homer Jay Simpson is my idol.

Girface! Right back at ya my Leap-Year Brudda!


----------



## Dawgdoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


There are 2 ideals that I hold before me as I move through life:

1) Everyone I meet is superior to me in numerous ways.

2) I can learn just as much from people that I don't like, as I can from people I do like. The nature of said lessons is different, but of equal importance.


Wow....Syrillian you are one of the most patient and thoughtful individuals I have come across. Kudos to you for your philosophy!

I wish I had 1/10th of your patience man.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Syrillian*   Joe ~ ah yes.... Cookie Monster. He and Aloysius Snuffleupagus (Mr. Snuffy) were my favorite muppets.

But Homer.... Homer Jay Simpson is my idol.

Girface! Right back at ya my Leap-Year Brudda!








  
what about mr. hooper









i remember watching this when i was small








  
 YouTube - Classic Sesame Street: I'm Sure Gonna Miss You, Mr. Hooper!  



 
 (years later after the show, but still has the same impact)


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dawgdoc*


Wow....Syrillian you are one of the most patient and thoughtful individuals I have come across. Kudos to you for your philosophy!

I wish I had 1/10th of your patience man.


No freaking doubt, If I didnt have to worry about buying all the tools, I would make an acrylic case my next project just because of syrillians inspiration.


----------



## Syrillian

... I will do all that I can to live up to your opinion of me...

So I after some consideration and a prototype run in the pursuit of feet, I came up with this:










The image above includes one of the previous versions, and a possible relacement. In the end, I decided that the clear portion was too thin, and made the set out of 1/2" clear, and 1/2" black:










Then the profile was added on both the top-edge, and the bottom-edge:










Then a polishing (this is about 80% polished).



















I am considering omitting the lighting in the feet for several reasons, but I have yet to come to a definate conclusion.

I have also been working on drilling and mounting the carbon fiber braces and the main panels. My objective is to have the case framework completed this weekend... (one can always remain optimistic







).


----------



## afzsom

Incredible craftsmanship yet again Syr. Keep us guessing about the lighting, it's more fun that way


----------



## joemaniaci

Those feet make me want to make an acrylic coffee table next summer that houses a PC.

You know I meant to post after you decided to redo them, but I was gonna see what you thought about sprinkling a little "gold flake" in between the two pieces of acrylic for an interesting look, too late now I guess, they look perty.


----------



## Halo2Vista

wow. do you ever take a vacation?? or is everyday a vacation for you??


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
Incredible craftsmanship yet again Syr. Keep us guessing about the lighting, it's more fun that way









Heh... *waves hand about*

"I will obfuscate with my indecision!"


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
Those feet make me want to make an acrylic coffee table next summer that houses a PC.

You know I meant to post after you decided to redo them, but I was gonna see what you thought about sprinkling a little "gold flake" in between the two pieces of acrylic for an interesting look, too late now I guess, they look perty.











Can I visit you and see it when it is done?

...I will bring you cookies, or perhaps Duff now that Homer adorns your feet.









ooohhh... nice thinking about the flake...







*wonders about the lamination/de-lamination*

-Probably not a problem as the flakes are so thin.

*adds Joe's idea to "modding book" (with appropriate credit to the Jarhead).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Halo2Vista* 
wow. do you ever take a vacation?? or is everyday a vacation for you??

V..a..c..a..t-io..n... hmmm... what is that?

Is that where one gets a shot before travelling?

oh wait!... that's "_vaccination_"







... I probably need one of those too.









In truth, I am merely trying to pass time without doing anything illegal.









...lolz. j/k.


----------



## ocZcc

looks amazing syrillian!


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*












Simply amazing, and you have such attention to detail to go through all of this on the feet. I'm sure with such attention to detail, this case will be stunning.


----------



## wastedtime

Stunning







. I seriously want to see the feet lighted.









Those perfectly profiled feet want me to get a router. I am saving up for it ..My next purchase is gonna be a router









Syr did you move the router along the feet or was the router fixed on a routing table and the feet moved around ?? 
Cause I have tried moving the job around the router will crappy results







. Or maybe it was the dremel's mistake , the bits dont have bearings (you had warned me about this).

OT : can you give me links to some routers and bits for working with acrylic .
Oh and one more thing. I used the dremel for buffing my fan holes that day.. but the dang buffing wheel that comes with the dremel is as hard as a sanding drum :swearing:


----------



## ice_owl

All this layered acrylic makes me think back to grade 7 Industrial arts class I made one of those goofy candy dishes and a layered ring. lol


----------



## nafljhy

wow. those new feet look brilliant! i actually like it alot more with the clear on the bottom now!


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Syr did you move the router along the feet or was the router fixed on a routing table and the feet moved around ?? 
Cause I have tried moving the job around the router will crappy results







. Or maybe it was the dremel's mistake , the bits dont have bearings (you had warned me about this).


I was wanting to ask the same thing, because i was thinking you could just use a drill press, put in the bits, adjust the level of the bit, and just move the piece around the bit.

But, if I recall, syrillian uses mounted cordless drill for his work.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Can I visit you and see it when it is done?

...I will bring you cookies, or perhaps Duff now that Homer adorns your feet.










Well if thats the case, then I have to crash at your place and learn how to work with acrylic.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


Well if thats the case, then I have to crash at your place and learn how to work with acrylic.


dont bother, from what i read in this thread, its full of ladies.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


dont bother, from what i read in this thread, its full of ladies.










Good, we will need them to pick up acrylic, tools and liquor.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


dont bother, from what i read in this thread, its full of ladies.










Last I checked, that's about the BIGGEST reason you can have to crash at someone's house


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Last I checked, that's about the BIGGEST reason you can have to crash at someone's house









i know, but theres no room


----------



## Syrillian

ocZcc ~ Thank you... now if I only had access to your workshop...*hint-hint*









Seriously though. Other than the Druid, I don't think I have seen any other workshops around these parts thats sets my modding-erogenous zone aflame quite like yours.

Thanks for the nod. McStuff. I am trying to use some subtle carpentry techniques for an added effect which is Dark, or Gothic in nature.

Hiyah, Wasted!
















alas... I doubt that these feet will be lite-up. I am making a second set for future use that will get the LED lighting I made for these.

In truth, it did not look the way I had imagined. I was able to compromise with a "frosted" clear-layer of acrylic, but that only looked good in the dark. When viewed in plain-light... well... it was less than satisfying.

Router: I use a home-made router table:










The router that I use is a Bosch hand-held.

I move the work over the bit.

I think that you are working with this (?):










Indeed, that is a difficult roundover bit to work with. In order to avoid the dreaded "ridge" on a double bull-nose takes another piece of acrlylic layered on top to provide surface area for the non-bearing giude *(Thank you CyberD)*, or a vertical rip-fence *(Thank you CattleRustler via CyberD)*. The latter may be too tedious with such a small bit (at least that is what I discovered).

*It is the limitations of the tool, not you.*

The same goes for the buffing capabilities of the Dremel: Good for small, hard to reach areas, but less than desireable for open edges and spaces... but not to disuade you; it will get the job done, but a finer sanding job is in order.



















Ice! Hooray for Arts & Crafts!









(seriously)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
wow. those new feet look brilliant! i actually like it alot more with the clear on the bottom now!









Thanks for saying so. Yah... I liked the 50/50 balance better. It also puts the seam midway through the arc of the ogee. When viewed up close the angle of the lamination makes the surface look like the pieces flow into one-another... kinda neat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
But, if I recall, syrillian uses mounted cordless drill for his work.

For the most part. The routing is done with the... uh.. router, and the tablesaw cuts large panels to size.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
dont bother, from what i read in this thread, its full of ladies.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Last I checked, that's about the BIGGEST reason you can have to crash at someone's house


----------



## wastedtime

Ohh thats perfect.. Thanks for the linky







. And yes I was working with the dremel bits







.

I am almost done with Azure hopefully should get it done by the end of next week.
I then move on to The Clone and then I want to build a custom acrylic case. Hopefully I will be able to save enough to get the router for that project.









Thanks Again.
-wasted


----------



## Syrillian

My pleasure.


----------



## Deegan

syrillian you are pretty neat.


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Mr. Deegan.

*tips hat*


----------



## ocZcc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
ocZcc ~ Thank you... now if I only had access to your workshop...*hint-hint*









Seriously though. Other than the Druid, I don't think I have seen any other workshops around these parts thats sets my modding-erogenous zone aflame quite like yours.

Lol thankyou and my workshop isnt fully kitted out yet im also getting a bandsaw and maybe a cnc mill









P.S my modular case project is now up...( modularis evolution) check it out...

Good work









P.p.s if either i was in the us or you in the uk then i would deffinately let you in to do a joint mod









I have actually been thinking i would love to one day gather a few of the top modders and all meet (in the usa - gives me a reason for a hoiday whilst doing what i love) and doing a joint mod or two... but i dont know if it could ever work.


----------



## Syrillian

After balking at this particular stage for as long as I could, it was time to take the plunge and commit myself to drilling the carbon fiber angles and the panels.

I have a tendency to hesitate at points in the fabrication where numerous other factors hinge. In this situation it was the placement of the feet, the PSU, the HDD cage, optical enclosure and the motherboard support(s).

*Optical Drive:* This build will utilize one of the Plextor slot-loading drives that I have been greedily hoarding&#8230;

My plan is to make the front panel that covers the optical drive be mounted with a secondary plate (like a wall-plate for a light switch) so that should I need to use a tray-loading drive, I will be able to switch the optical drive out with the minimum of fuss.

Here are some of the parts for the optical drive housing:



















The optical drive mounting rails in a trial fit, and then polished:



















*HDD cage:* In the past I have made cages that gained their rigidity from the drives themselves (the drives are the horizontal braces). This time around I wanted something a little more sophisticated in design. The particulars are still not quite clear, but here are what will be the vertical panels:










Motherboard rail-support: This piece will be part of the motherboard support structure:










After twiddling about, it was time to crap or get off the pot. After considering all the other factors again, and again, and again







&#8230; I just drilled them&#8230;. Jeez!



























I ended up using the twill-weave carbon fiber angles that had a much tighter radius than the standard-weave angles that I made. This decision was based on the lower profile of the twill-set. The standard-weave angles will be used elsewhere in this project.

Once that was done, and I doubled checked that all panels aligned properly, and all angles were square; I place the feet to take a gander:



















Due to the scale of this case, I am happy that I decided to go with the 1/2" black and 1/2" clear acrylic lamination. The 1" combined thickness seems more fitting for the size of the chassis.










*Lighting:*

After countless runes, incantations, and a couple of run-ins with some particularly foul-tempered Demons, I was able to harness this:



















Tomorrow I will be spending some more time on the HDD cage, and mounting the optical drive enclosure.

I will also be measuring and cutting down the carbon fiber motherboard tray.


----------



## Burn

Looks absolutely unbelievable! I love the CFFL lightup, looks amazing. Keep up the good work, friend, you're doing great


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Burn.









P.S. (and O/T) After doing some more reading, and getting some very helpful advice It seems there are 2-part epoxies that will not lay waste to the remaining brain-cells that I have. More carbon fiber and fiberglass may yet return to the agenda. *hopes*


----------



## Burn

That is good news







I sure hope you can, because I don't have the eye for that kind of stuff! I can sleeve cables like it's my job, but past that, I'm like someone drawing a portrait with a crayon


----------



## wastedtime

Oooooo.... amazing.. That thing is huge.. And the lightning is almost like some aura.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
That is good news







I sure hope you can, because I don't have the eye for that kind of stuff! *I can sleeve cables like it's my job,* but past that, I'm like someone drawing a portrait with a crayon









Holy Smokes!







... you can say that again.










heh!.. I realise that it was an analogy, but my drawing skills are limited to stick figures and cubist non-sense.









oh well... horray for Sketchup!


----------



## Syrillian

Sorry for the double-double.

Thanks for taking a gander, Wasted.

Yah... I am pleased with the lighting. It looks like flames, and that was what I was after.


----------



## CyberDruid

You and your foot fetish









The lighting effect looks amazing.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
You and your foot fetish









The lighting effect looks amazing.

erm... it is the only one that is acceptable to speak of in mixed, and civil company.









and, "Danke".


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Lookin' good Syr.







'

...And the lighting effects are nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## zacbrain

gah, i need to put that dremel into use, just when i get outta summer school(advancement) ill work on some of it...(my case)


----------



## TnB= Gir

Can you make me an acrylic murse Syrillian?


----------



## Syrillian

ZacAtak! Get the Dremel... erm.. Dermeling!

Find some scrap wood and start tearing into it.









Girface! ... mocking my "Murse".









...I could knit you one.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Lookin' good Syr.







'

...And the lighting effects are nothing short of spectacular.


tehpwn.









Thanks for the comment on the lighting.

I agonized over that one for awhile as that foul-smelling UV paint was not cooperating in the way that I thought it would. I may still use it for the scripts, but we shall see.


----------



## joemaniaci

I already went back to get a second look at this thing, amazing.


----------



## ice_owl

Looks dam sexy and that router table too.


----------



## Manyak

That is one absolutely SICK lighting effect.


----------



## radodrill

Hey Syrillian, did you get the undertable base for that Bosch router as well? I've got the same router and having the undertable base makes life a lot easier.


----------



## Dezixn

That is hot, and very big!


----------



## CattleRustler

Amazing work Syrillian, simply amazing.

btw, I just found out I am getting a B&D router from my brother-in-law








I am sure I will be asking you questions when the time comes









keep up the great work


----------



## pjlietz

Very nice Syr! The carbon fiber looks great in there, and the lighting is crazy cool! Keep it up


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hey Syr: Back from the woods and even though the case mod comp logs aren't public yet, I still have some eye candy to look at. This looks outstanding and the lighting is awesome!


----------



## Syrillian

Happy Sunday, Gents.

Beautiful (albeit mildly smokey) here in California.

I appreciate all the positive feedback in regards to the lighting. I do believe that the three units that I have made will be sufficient for the interior of the case. I may make one more, or perhaps a coupel of stubbies (4"-ers).

After a relaxing drive up 116 and a short hike, I returned home to work for awhile.

Completed the shaping of the HDD cage panels, and profiled them
Made the rails for the HDD's
Completed the shaping of the mainstay for the motherboard support
Ripped 6 lengths of black acrylic and profiled them. These will be used on the exterior of the case to "stealth" the hardware for the CF angle-braces. (I use the word, "stealth" loosely as the acrylic piece will protrude from the case side, but the bolts will seat inside them)
I also placed an order for 2 of these:










Now I need to decide on a motherboard that will support CF 4870 x2's...

*(?)* Rampage Formula
*(?)* P5Q Deluxe

DDR3 Mobo*?*

...input?










Welcome back *tr8rjohnk*! Did you have fun?

*Rado* ~ Yah, I know the mounting plate that you speak of. I have made something similar, but not as sophisticated:


----------



## Burn

No wai! A complete fusion of form and functionality (kick-arse PC!)

Nicely done, sensei


----------



## TnB= Gir

I would go with a DDR3 motherboard so that you already have the DDR3 when Nehalem comes marching in.


----------



## Syrillian

Heyah Girface!

What's kickin', Homey!

(lol @ old-coot tryin' to be hip)









Hmm.... hadn't considered that.

Chances are the the imminent Nehalem build will go into Halcyon (after some case upgrades and improvements).


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
No wai! A complete fusion of form and functionality (kick-arse PC!)

Nicely done, sensei









Thanks to Overclock.net, I have upgraded my PC knowledge to "confused"...from "wildly lost" (as I was when I showed up on your doorstep drenched in noob).


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks to Overclock.net, I have upgraded my PC knowledge to "confused"...from "wildly lost" (as I was when I showed up on your doorstep *drenched in noob*).










Sounds pretty hawt.


----------



## Indignity




----------



## Syrillian

Lol, Indy!

so... when we gonna hit the town for some carousing?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*Rado* ~ Yah, I know the mounting plate that you speak of. I have made something similar, but not as sophisticated:

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...outertable.jpg

That's a pic of your homemade router table; but the mounting plate is not what I was referring to. I have the Bosch undertable router base so that I don't have to remove the fixed base from the mounting plate when I want to use it hand held with the fixed base.


----------



## repo_man




----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Lol, Indy!

so... when we gonna hit the town for some carousing?


No offense bro, but you'll never find me in another California slushy bar after that night in 92' in Santa Monica














...

I had never ever seen soo many pink Izod shirts that night (at least I think they were pink). We did run into a guy that was a contestant on The Love Connection though funny enough.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


No offense bro, but you'll never find me in another California slushy bar after that night in 92' in Santa Monica














...

I had never ever seen soo many pink Izod shirts that night (at least I think they were pink). *We did run into a guy that was a contestant on The Love Connection though funny enough.*


Indy, I'm beginning to think you really have seen it all!


----------



## joemaniaci

You know for this case, you should go with the pinot noir, the most aesthetically pleasing mobo for the most aesthetically pleasing case.


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


You know for this case, you should go with the pinot noir, the most aesthetically pleasing mobo for the most aesthetically pleasing case.


I second that








And all the red on the board also goes with the lighting in the case.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


What is sex?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


The answer depends upon who you ask.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


How does Syrillian define it?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Anything that can't out-run me.











































Just thought I'd share that with ya'll.

<3 big guy


----------



## Syrillian

...ah yes, another one of my shining moments.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
You know for this case, you should go with the pinot noir, the most aesthetically pleasing mobo for the most aesthetically pleasing case.

Pinot Noir is 790i, though.

The Rampage Extreme gets my vote.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Pinot Noir is 790i, though.

The Rampage Extreme gets my vote.


Well as much as I am against Nvidia chipsets now, the pinot noir has the bronze/copper PCI-E/sata/CPU/Power connectors, the rampage extreme has standard colored connectors.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


Well as much as I am against Nvidia chipsets now, the pinot noir has the bronze/copper PCI-E/sata/CPU/Power connectors, the rampage extreme has standard colored connectors.


True.

But he wants to Crossfire 4870 X2's...


----------



## Dawgdoc

Syrillian.

Sick sick sick work there my friend.

You have a way with acrylic!

This looks like it is going to be an insane build when it is all done. I love it so far!!!

I LOVE the lighting image that you made too.

More pics!!

Cant wait to see it all assembled


----------



## Syrillian

*Rado* ~ Ah, I see what you mean now. Yes, I can see where such a device would be handy. For now I am doing all work on the table-top. Should I ever need to switch back and forth repeatedly I will certainly heed your helpful advice.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


No offense bro, but you'll never find me in another California slushy bar after that night in 92' in Santa Monica














...

I had never ever seen soo many pink Izod shirts that night (at least I think they were pink). We did run into a guy that was a contestant on The Love Connection though funny enough.


Hah! You loved it... and felt right at home.

heh.. j/k

"OW! No hitting, Indy... I said I was joking" *whines*

Yah know, there are Dive-Bars aplenty here. You know the ones... dimly lite and with the patronage that is generally found on the wrong side of the Law; the sort of place that your feet kinda stick to the floor whilst walking across it (don't ask what it is...beer, blood, a nice combination...)

Ah... good times were had by all.

Heya* Doc*!

Thanks for dropping in and leaving a comment; much appreciated.

I am pleased that others find the lighting as appealing as me. There were growing pains as I tried to achieve the look that I wanted. It does not quite make it, but so far that iteration was the most appealing.

More pics soon! ...promise.










*Joe*, and *Wasted *~ I agree with both of you, the Pinot Noir (wierd for me to associate that with anything other than wine) is a handsome board indeed!

but... I think that I am going to switch sides for awhile and give ATI a good whack at amazing me... I am certain that I will not be let down; the 4870 x2 is on the menu.

*zlojack* ~ Ya. That is the mobo I am leaning toward at the moment. We shall see what else comes down the pipes in the next month or so.

*Repo*... re-posting my stoopid comments.

















...you know I jest.


----------



## repo_man

"Why you little..!"


----------



## prosser13

Man

I should start posting here.

I'm more a lurker - just for the giggles, get me









I mean, it's definitely not for the modding









Just kidding Syr - you may be a little slow (modding wise, not brain wise), but I'll wait.


----------



## Syrillian

YaY!

Prosser is here. :wave:

Awww...thanks Broham! So nice of you to say









erm... sorry about being so slow, I.m hobling along as best I can.









Small update if a few mintus.


----------



## Indignity

*f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5*


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


*f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5*


Joins in F5 F5 F5 F5 F5!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


*f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Joins in F5 F5 F5 F5 F5!










I can out-F5 both of you noobs.


----------



## Indignity

<Alt+F4> <Alt+F4> <Alt+F4> <Alt+F4> <Alt+F4> <Alt+F4>


----------



## Syrillian

Motherboard Support:





































^ All exposed edges have been eased, and the circle that has been cut serves 2functions: Lighten the weight of the piece, and to provide an aperture that cabling and wiring.

^ The long piece on the horizontal plane will be the top of the optical drive housing, and the piece that the motherboard-rail is going to be mounted to.

I wanted full-travel on the motherboard rail (not pictured) to go all the way to the front of the case; this facilitates inserting and extracting the motherboard.

I also did some work on the HDD caddy.










^ The small rails in the image serve the same function as the clear ones that I made for the optical drive. They will mount (mechanically) to the HDD's and the HDD's will slid "downward" into a slot in the acrylic panels.

I have several thoughts for looking the HDD's in place, but have not decided which (if any) I will use.

The horizontal structural supports are going to be made with graphite tubing with a pass-through threaded rod. I considered acrylic rod, but I the graphite rods are lighter.

...I am trying to shave as much weight as I can...

....looks like I have a bunch more sanding and polishing to do....YaY!









The HDD's should be here in a couple of days, so I will be able to finish the HDD caddy at that time, then it is on the the carbon fiber motherboard and the top exhaust fan.


----------



## wastedtime

f5 * f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *f5 *

EDIT : yes... an update

Wont graphite rods be dull ? and they will be perfectly black right ? but the rest of the pieces are solar gray isnt it ??
The motherboard support stand is pretty thick is it 3/8" ?

And just one rail ?? dont understand that

Dang too many questions ... Great job Syr


----------



## Syrillian

What the heck have you clowns been up to while I was composing my post?!?!

Lol!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









What the heck have you clowns been up to while I was composing my post?!?!

Lol!










Wasting bandwidth bringing up the same "update in a minute" post young man!









I admit though, I don't quite understand the design of the mobo plate thingy.









BUT, it looks awesome! If thats any consolation


----------



## Syrillian

Thank Repo... I am consoled.


















The orientation of the motherboard is vertical. There will be a rail that houses a lighting element that the motherboard will slide into (rails are at the top and the bottom of the case.

The business-side of the mobo faces tha large single opening, the backside faces the window that is cross-shaped.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thank Repo... I am consoled.


















*The orientation of the motherboard is vertical.* There will be a rail that houses a lighting element that the motherboard will slide into (rails are at the top and the bottom of the case.

The business-side of the mobo faces tha large single opening, the backside faces the window that is cross-shaped.










OH!







It makes perfect sense now. I was seeing it in the horizontal fashion, so I was w-t-ef on it. I gotcha now though, makes sense! Thanky.


----------



## joemaniaci

So the HDD are basically gonna stay in place only because of gravity, you just slide the drive down its rail until it comes to a rest and that is that?


----------



## Syrillian

I'm not sure.

I have some ideas for locking mechanisms, but oftentimes they end up having a "_golem in the gears_" ~ overly complicated and downright silly.

But, there is always the lock-pin type of securing which is what I will most likely go with.


----------



## Spart

This thread is officially better than cheese. And I really like cheese.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, Spart









mmmm... cheese.

I like cheese too. Pepper Jack!

I have an ex-GF that is from Wisconsin ~ what a cheesehead! ...her hame is Bree (like the cheese) -lol.


----------



## Spart

I like all kind except the fancy smelly ones.









Can you give us a % of estimated completion in it's current state? All I know is I love what I have seen so far.


----------



## Syrillian

It's hard to say, but I would guestimate the project to be about 50% done, but 75% of the fabrication is done.

There aren't too many pieces left to make, but there is a considerable amount of polishing to be done, and then the installation of the hardware and the dual-loops.

Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## ocZcc

Looks great as allways syrillian


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks, Spart









mmmm... cheese.

I like cheese too. Pepper Jack!

I have an ex-GF that is from Wisconsin ~ what a cheesehead! ...her hame is Bree (like the cheese) -lol.

Happy cows don't come from California do they?









No Mooo smilies, so


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Happy cows don't come from California do they?









No Mooo smilies, so


----------



## CattleRustler

:little-girl-scream:
:grabs-bat:
*THWACK!*
:rustle's-cow:


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


:little-girl-scream:
:grabs-bat:
*THWACK!*
:rustle's-cow:


You would pop up with all this moo-cow talk! LOL


----------



## p0isonapple

Syr, I'm really blown away by this entire project, but especially those "Pillars of Fire" they look absolutely fantastic! subd.


----------



## repo_man

The last one


----------



## Syrillian

L!m!a!o!

:d


----------



## killerfromsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
The last one


















If you add 'free gay porn' to the tags, you'll be amased how many views this thread will have!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerfromsky* 
If you add 'free gay porn' to the tags, you'll be amased how many views this thread will have!

No one add that please. >.<


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


No one add that please. >.<


Yah...

As this thread would be deleted, I would be banned, and then I would be obligated to commit sepuku.

I can live with cold steel through my gut, and I could probably make do without a head, but I really, really, really like this place.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Syr, just wondering, how much does a case like that usually cost you in materials?


----------



## zlojack

Cold steel through the gut can be refreshing.


----------



## UkGouki

WOW







@ the lighting effect my god im in love with this case already lol


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 
Syr, just wondering, how much does a case like that usually cost you in materials?

It varies.

Indigo was built almost entirely from "scrap" material, so it did not cost as much as Gemini which cost about US$500.00

This project has cost about US$400.00 in acrylic...

Please do not hold me to those figures, as they are guestimates. I oftentimes quickly throw the receipts away so that my common sense does not see them.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Cold steel through the gut can be refreshing.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
WOW







@ the lighting effect my god im in love with this case already lol











Thanks, UkGouki ~ I am pleased that you like it.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

I oftentimes quickly throw the receipts away so that my common sense does not see them.









I wish I could throw *my* common sense away sometimes. (aka: wife







)

But then I'd probably end up living in a van, down by the river.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I cant wait till i start building my shop (of course I have to get out of college first).


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


I wish I could throw *my *common sense away sometimes. (aka: wife







)

But then I'd probably end up living in a van, down by the river.


but I loved that guy







.


----------



## gonX

In relation to the harddrive cages - I suggest something like a locking mechanism (when it's inserted) would do cool. I have no idea what relation the drives are going to have to the case, but I'll see if I can draw something up in Paint soon - but be warned, it'll most likely be a crappy "painting" since all I have is a newspaper as a mousepad and a Dell ball mouse


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


I wish I could throw *my *common sense away sometimes. (aka: wife







)

But then I'd probably end up living in a van, down by the river.












(lol ~ I know you're kiddin'...right ?)

Lol, Zac! ...you make me chuckle (in a good way).

gonX ~ I am in agreement. A think that I will try a simple pin-lock. I don't need it to be able to withstand too much abuse, just enough so that the drive-cage can be picked up and rotated 360-degrees without the HDD's sliding out.

I made a couple of small "J" catches that rotated on a pin, and that were held in the closed position by small springs that I pulled from pens, but the action was not very clean as the drives rubbed on the spring when loaded into the bay (test module). I considered trying another approach, but abandoned the idea as it was getting too wieldy considering that the darn thing is supposed to be "simple".









Oh well... next idea, please.

Psuedeo Update:

Finished profiling the mobo-support parts
Polished the aforementioned pieces
Polished the HDD cage's vertical panels
Cut the mobo rail/light housing (1 of 3 lights)
Worked a little on 2 side projects
Went to a Wedding
Had a Laff


----------



## superk

you need to give me a tutor less in acrylic lol. I think I make the absolute worst pieces ever :s


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superk*


you need to give me a tutor less in acrylic lol. I think I make the absolute worst pieces ever :s










....

Show me?


----------



## superk

sec, ill upload the pic to my heracles build, thats what its from...


----------



## zacbrain

hmm... up late, made a quick 180$ on craigslist... time for moddin' tools?!?!?1

i shall find out what is on sale tommarow









wait. it's mornin' time... i mean TODAY!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


hmm... up late, made a quick 180$ on craigslist... time for moddin' tools?!?!?1

i shall find out what is on sale tommarow









wait. it's mornin' time... i mean TODAY!












180-smackaroonies can go a long way if one plays the cards "right".


----------



## gonX

I probably won't be able to show you what I meant before a week or so, Syr - told you I'm sitting on a craptop and I am way too sensitive about what I use as mice to show stuff.


----------



## Warfarin88

The updates are always few a far between, but the read is always entertaining while we wait.









Syrillian, what you've been doing with your drive and motherboard mounting is _exactly_ the flavor of what I have been trying to sort out for my drive mounting on Eights. Sadly, I haven't quite fully visualized where I'm going yet, but your work, as always, inspires.

Syrillian. My muse.









_(LULZ @ that smiley)_


----------



## Syrillian

Warf, I can assure you that the feeling is mutual.

The CrazyEights project, as well as Ice's build (and lately other builds like Broham-Johns) has inspired me to try some different joint-techniques next time around.

I can sincerely say that I believe this to be one of the best attributes of humanity: we springboard of one another...

I will have an update in a few minutes.


----------



## Syrillian

Hello again.

Lookee at my almost-level and none-too stable work table:










Lol! (Nelson, â€œHa-Ha)â€

I have become quite fond of this gimmicky Dremel viceâ€¦ turns out â€œgimmickyâ€ is â€œgoodâ€ *eats crow*










Here are the rough-cut motherboard support pieces (or more accurately. â€œsome of themâ€):










These pieces were rip-fences that I made for the router table, but I donâ€™t use them. Instead, I put them to use as the rails for the motherboard to slide in and out of the case on. One will be mounted to the inside top of the case, and the other on a shelf.










Like soâ€¦










â€¦with the optical drive up front (but enclosed in its housing).










Here are a few different shots of a test-fit:




























The next image shows the manner in which the motherboard support/optical drive housing will bisect the Y-axis of the case. On each side will be one of the 480 radiators.










I still need to dismantle the panels and put a finishing polish on them before I can start assembling the insides of the case.


----------



## Joeking78

Syrillian your projects never fail to amaze me


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joeking78* 
Syrillian your projects never fail to amaze me









Can the choir get an Amen!

Looks fantastic bro-man. I'm happy to know I've made friends with such a talented and kind artist as yourself Syr.









(And bro, me and Girface are going to make a charity fund so you can get a real worktable,LOL. Is that like a coffetable on another table??














I mean it in love though! honest! OWW! Stop hitting me you muscle bound freak! :swearing: [







] )


----------



## Syrillian

Danke, Gents.









Slow-going for sure with changes, mishaps, and a general sense of sloth-like behavior.

Repo...







... you mock my trusty table(s)?









Hah! Yeah what a POS. Yes, it is an old coffe table stacked on a 2x4 table that I whipped together awhile back. It is rickity, and does not sit on level ground; nor is the top table secured to the bottom...uh... "table" -lol.

Picture this:

I have the router table attached with C-clamps to the top table. I am happily routing out some 1" thick laminated acrylic.
Due to the thickness of the acrylic I have to apply a fair amount of lateral pressure against the bearing.

*la la la .. happily routing la la*

BAM!

I push the top table off of the bottom one, and I am left standing holding a piece of acrylic with no table under me... all wide-eyed and stoopid-looking.

Hahahahahahahahahaa!! ..hah.. ha.. heh ...erm.. sorry... guess ya had to be there.

HAH! I wish I coulda taken a picture of my face..







...yeah, something like that.

Not one of my most brilliant moments.









Oh well. *shrugs*

Life goes on.


----------



## ocZcc

looks awesome and lol at the table incident!


----------



## p0isonapple

Syr, you're truly a master of your acrylic art my friend. This is amazing.


----------



## radodrill

Well Syr, that "incident" really shows why everyone should have a solid work surface; but it did make a nice read


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Repo...







... you mock my trusty table(s)?









Hah! Yeah what a POS. Yes, it is an old coffe table stacked on a 2x4 table that I whipped together awhile back. It is rickity, and does not sit on level ground; nor is the top table secured to the bottom...uh... "table" -lol.

Picture this:

I have the router table attached with C-clamps to the top table. I am happily routing out some 1" thick laminated acrylic.
Due to the thickness of the acrylic I have to apply a fair amount of lateral pressure against the bearing.

*la la la .. happily routing la la*

BAM!

I push the top table off of the bottom one, and I am left standing holding a piece of acrylic with no table under me... all wide-eyed and stoopid-looking.

Hahahahahahahahahaa!! ..hah.. ha.. heh ...erm.. sorry... guess ya had to be there.

HAH! I wish I coulda taken a picture of my face..







...yeah, something like that.

Not one of my most brilliant moments.









Oh well. *shrugs*

Life goes on.










I didn't have time to post when I read this in the earrrly A.M. but ROFL







!!!

Thank you for the first laugh of the day Syrillian, I needed it! Hah!!


----------



## iandroo888

nice work syrillian. never cease to amaze me. what amazes me is the smooth edges you have. so hard to do those T_T


----------



## wastedtime

Ahh. Now I see where this is going. I initially pictured it with the MBB sitting flat horizontally on the rail. Now I understand









EDIT: I saw this update at work but couldn't see any pictures because they blocked imageshack, photobucket etc etc. I only saw the text in the post. I spent the rest of the day imagining how the pictures would look like.
So much is the influence of your modding skills in my life my friend.


----------



## pjlietz

Well after allowing the last set of pics to settle in the old brain all I can say is wow. This case is going to be great Syr. Niffty idea to mount the optical drve on the side like that! The layout of this case is very unique! As always, I can't wait to see more!

P.S. I'm in on the table fund, we need to get Syr a stable table, lol.


----------



## Syrillian

Happy Friday, folks!









Thanks for commenting (to include my "work-table").









Rado ~ Yes, you are indeed correct the work table should be a single and solid piece of furniture... have I fixed it? ...no. Why? ...I have no answer (sorry).

But fwiw: Several months ago I considered moving to Texas. That did not pan out as there was a change of heart in the Family member that was going to move there, so I will be hanging where I am for awhile.

I am house-shopping now. It will have a garage for a workshop... and I will build a proper worktable.

I was fortunate in my







as I pushed the table toward the side of the house so only 2 legs slipped off, and the table became wedged between the paneling and the bottom "table" (lol).

I can laugh as the router was not damaged, nor was the router table *whew!*

Wasted ~ Yah. I did not do a good job of describing much of the internal orientation of components as I probably would have sounded like some babbling fool, but I am glad to see that the images are accomplishing what my lack of verbage did not.

In the final image the bisection of the case is clear. The HDD cage and pumps will be on the left, and the PSU will be on the right.

I have already made the carbon fiber motherboard panel, but before I cut it down to size, I need to have the top and bottom rails complete; a task that I hope to have done by this weekend.

Again, thanks for taking the time to comment.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Cant wait for that next update as always.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Wow Sryillian, that is pretty big.

That's what she said :/


----------



## UkGouki

this thread needs more pics XD


----------



## nategr8ns

ok syr, I just went through all your updates from the last 3 months as I had somehow forgotten about this case.

Bunches of questions







:
What are those lights?!? I haven't read all 1000 posts so sorry if you already answered that








How do you sand and polish the acrylic so well?
What kind of tools do you need to make your cuts so perfect?








How hard is it to keep that Router-Dremel bit steady and to not mess up the curves when you're routing them?
that is all









+







for your amazing work so far.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
ok syr, I just went through all your updates from the last 3 months as I had somehow forgotten about this case.

Bunches of questions







:
What are those lights?!? I haven't read all 1000 posts so sorry if you already answered that








How do you sand and polish the acrylic so well?
What kind of tools do you need to make your cuts so perfect?








How hard is it to keep that Router-Dremel bit steady and to not mess up the curves when you're routing them?
that is all









+







for your amazing work so far.

Heya, Nate.









The lighting is a standard CCFL in a 1" acrylic tube.

Sanding is done by hand with 240-600 grit sandpaper.

Polishing is done with a muslin wheel that is mounted on: A drill or a Dremel. I also polish some tight-spots by hand with high-grit paper and some Novus products.

For cuts I use jigs, straight-edges and patience. Large panels are easy as I use a small table saw that has a built-in guide.

For routing-work I handle the work, and have the router mounted to a table. With the exception of that single incident of the table falling off (







) the surface is sufficient... but I await a better work-table with great anticipation.

If I was not clear in my answers, please ask again and I will give it another try.


----------



## wastedtime

Just to add to the list of questions.

How did you cut the circles on the panels. Was it done with the dremel? or was it something else.

Syr you need to publish a whole list of "Working with Acrylic" video tutorials for us noobs


----------



## cbrazeau1115

A video would be a great idea, general acrylic workings. Im still a little confused on that mobo tray design, cant wait to see more pics to understand its design better.


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you for all the replies









Indeed, this is a rather large case. The one redeeming quality is that this project is less cumbersome than some of the other enclosures that I have assembled (Indigo being a good example -lol).

My apologies for being so vague on the internal layout. I was having a hard time deciding how components would be positioned and oriented.

I do know that the motherboard tray will sit vertically between 2 horizontal rails. From the front-side, the HDD cage and the pumps will be on the left-side; and, the PSU will be on the right-side.

Wasted, you asked about cutting holes: All holes larger than 1/2" are cut with the Dremel and a sideways-bit (spiral-bit) and the circle cutting attachment.

This is also the case with all the cuts in the panels. I only use the router for profiling, keyhole-ing, and slotting. The Dremel does all the other internal (inside the perimeter) work.

Hmm... okay, how about I start a thread, "Acrylic Q&A". Questions could be posted there, and answers (to include images and videos) can be added, then linked-to in the initial post...









Anyhow, I off to shape the top mobo-rail and polish up the graphite rods that are the mainstays for the HDD cage.


----------



## wastedtime

A separate thread would be prefect.









And I want pictures of the mobo rail and the graphite rods.


----------



## afzsom




----------



## cbrazeau1115

+Rep for the acrylic thread idea, im gonna be needing all that nice help in the future.


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

Hmm... okay, how about I start a thread, "Acrylic Q&A". Questions could be posted there, and answers (to include images and videos) can be added, then linked-to in the initial post...
















That would be great man! Instant sticky!


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you for the input on a thread, I will start one soon.

My thought is that it would be an "open" thread that can incorporate other modders techniques as well.

Perhaps others will start similar threads for aluminum, wood, et al. It would be neat to have several threads that address a single medium.

Anyhooters...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
A separate thread would be prefect.









And I want pictures of the mobo rail and the graphite rods.









Per your request, I have included the images below.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 
+Rep for the acrylic thread idea, im gonna be needing all that nice help in the future.

Thank you, cbrazeau. I will do what I can.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
That would be great man! Instant sticky!

Sweet!

These are the graphite rods and the panels for the HDD cage. Tomorrow I will go get the pass-through bolts... or I may use threaded rod (







)










Checking for fitment of the top rail over the top exhaust fan:










Rails and friends:










(from left to right: 2 optical drive rails, mother board rails, optical drive bay risers, and HDD cage panels)

Close-up of the slotted rails. These are the slots that the carbon fiber motherboard tray will slide on.










I need to do some clean-up (heh..







) but after that, the inner walls of the slot will get a lining to prevent marring and to act as a cushion.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Keeps looking great. Im starting to get an idea about that mobo tray, and Im liking how everything is so different and more open in this case.


----------



## zacbrain

D:
looks like this will be a really neat case


----------



## wastedtime

Those slots are soo cool. I could never think of all this in a 100 years








The fan is an LED fan I assume.What color is it?


----------



## Syrillian

cbrazeau ~ Indeed, more space is helpful for some (I am one of them). The trade-off is that the case is quite large, but I am not bothered by that aspect as I alot a significant amount of my personal space to this hobby. I am pleased that my plan is making more sense, sometimes I can't formulate the words to express what my intentions are without sounding like a babbling fool... so I remain silent and use pics.









ZacAtak! Heya, Bro. Thanks for the nod.









Wasted ~ I was kinda nervous when I cut the slots as it was one of those "one shot and one shot only" moments. It worked out alright, but some tedious clean-up is in order.

The fan is not one of the LED varieties. If I recall, I could not find one in Red, only Blue and LED-less. I went with the latter as the case lighting is going to be a combination of Red CCFL and UV-lighting.

...gonna start doing some sanding this morning, and once it gets to be a respectable hour, I will start with the power tools so that I can polish stuff... YaY!


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Sweet, cant wait to see more. I love bigger cases (as long as they look good, huge ugly cases are a sign of disrespect to the computer world). Though I also like compact cases were everything just fits in perfectly.


----------



## Syrillian

The HDD cage was on the agenda today.

Here is the test-fit hardware:










Some shots of the frame. Once I am okay with the way the unit assembles, I will change out the hardware to something a little more suitable ... in Black.



















A few images of the mounted VR's:




























And the intended placement within the case:


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs




----------



## wastedtime

Oh my god. This is looking soo awesome


----------



## Indignity

Wow! the VRs look almost natural inside the case (and mind you, they semi-resemble your avatar).. If you were to rotate it 90 degrees so that it faces outwards of the side panel, how would that look? Maybe white LED spraying light between the two drives? This is entirely from my amateur viewpoint, but them drives are just soo pretty









Just like CD & ice_owl and now a few others joining in on the OCN modding ranks, it doesn't matter what you do cuz it's gonna look friggin awesome regardless!!!!


----------



## nepas

o my.......... that is so sweet


----------



## Syrillian

Mornin' Gents.

...







.... Indy.. I never noticed that. Yah... it does resemble the "Enso".

Orientation: I played around with different angles, but I think I need to stick with the original plan as there is tubing that will need to be routed on either side of the HDD cage.

lol! Even with the gargantuan sizing, there are still "cramped" portions.

Thanks for the suggestions... UV paint eh?... hmmm...tempting.


----------



## CattleRustler

Syrillian, that work is amazing mate








After my current project I am going to try some stuff in all acrylic









OT, can you tell me where you get those black allen head screws and bolts, etc that you use in your builds? thanks in advance


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Wow, again an amazing show. I love the angles on that thing. Keep it up and cant wait for the next update.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, CR









The hardware can be purchased from _McMaster-Carr_

"Allen-head, black oxide", should return the items you seek.

I also get them at the local _Friedman Brothers _(hardware store), but I pay more.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mate







I live on mcmaster


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


Wow, again an amazing show. I love the angles on that thing. Keep it up and cant wait for the next update.


Glad to hear you like the layout of the HDD cage.

Indeed, I wanted the heatsinks of the HDD's to be visible.... call me "silly", but I like the look of them.


----------



## zacbrain

wow the hd's look comfy and snug there


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


OT, can you tell me where you get those black allen head screws and bolts, etc that you use in your builds? thanks in advance


Lowe's carries them in their specialty drawers; but they can likley be had online for less; maybe check McMaster-Carr


----------



## CyberDruid

Wish I had not seen those Velociraptors....

ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## iandh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Wish I had not seen those Velociraptors....

ohhhhhhhhh

What, you don't have any yet.









BTW, this looks like crap Syrillian

(yes I am kidding)


----------



## masbuskado

Looking great... need to see it finish...


----------



## Manyak

Syrillian, I think I finally understand your secret.

You didn't make that rack just for the VRs, WD made the VRs just for that rack


----------



## repo_man

This certainly gave me something awesome to come back too after 3-4 days out of town. Bro-man, the HDD rack came out phenomenal! I just utterly amazed, that went way over that I had seen in my head for it. Awesome as always, I hope you're weekend was well man.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Syrillian, I think I finally understand your secret.

You didn't make that rack just for the VRs, WD made the VRs just for that rack









And Syrillian wasn't born into the world... the world was born for Syrillian


----------



## Syrillian

*I stand in a moment of awkward silence...*

eh...um...










More updates soon...


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*I stand in a moment of awkward silence...*

eh...um...










More updates soon...

standby music? D:


YouTube - Death - Cosmic Sea


----------



## Syrillian

ZacAtak to the rescue!

WooHoo.

*puts on "Metal-Face"...hair starts a-flying*


----------



## iandh

Alright folks, he's almost to 1k, lets get to reppin!


----------



## Syrillian

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

So... when can I take my "Nooblet Hat" off?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

So... when can I take my "Nooblet Hat" off?


Once you hit 10k rep, jk. You are far past the nooblet stage already. Your mod work is absolutely amazing


----------



## Clox

This is incredible so far, not much else to say other than thanks for the inspiration and all the case pron!








Those Velociraptors look awesome in their new home and the routing/polishing buffing on every piece, as well as every bit of work done so far is just jaw dropping....







Can't wait to see more. + Rep


----------



## zacbrain

hmm what if i divide syrillians rep by zero

O SHI-


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Once you hit 10k rep, jk. You are far past the nooblet stage already. Your mod work is absolutely amazing










Domo Arigato, McStuff.

...but just in case I will keep my pointy "Nooblet Hat" in the event that Zak divides me by "0".


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


This is incredible so far, not much else to say other than thanks for the inspiration and all the case pron!








Those Velociraptors look awesome in their new home and the routing/polishing buffing on every piece, as well as every bit of work done so far is just jaw dropping....







Can't wait to see more. + Rep


Thanks for stopping by and commenting so kindly, Clox. Much appreciated.

...and yeah... the VR's are some pretty sweet drives.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


hmm what if i divide syrillians rep by zero

O SHI-












....

*waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh*


----------



## repo_man

So when are you going to sign the adoption papers? I want some VR's for xmas Pops!


----------



## ice_owl

Ok the music stopped now what?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


So when are you going to sign the adoption papers? I want some VR's for xmas Pops!



























uh... I'm not old enough to be your Fa.... oh wait.










*waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh*








^2


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


uh... I'm not old enough to be your Fa.... oh wait.










*waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh*








^2


Lol!!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ice_owl*


Ok the music stopped now what?










*shuffles about in an embarrased and shy manner*


----------



## afzsom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

So... when can I take my "Nooblet Hat" off?









I thought the "Nooblet Hat" was where you stored all the nooblets that you eat for breakfast every day....


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Way to go Syr! Congrats on the 1k reps.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Way to go Syr! Congrats on the 1k reps.









I mean.

Somebody say it, already ...

He's the most under-rep'd member of OCN.

Seriously ...

You should be at 3000 rep by now, bro.

(not that rep counts for anything in the real word ... but in the general _mileau_ of things ... I mean here on OCN ... it's still worth mentioning!)

The _most original and dynamic_ case builder on OCN.

Not trying to puff you up or anything; it's just true.

Hand's (and feet!) down, the best.

...

Keep up the shining work, friend.

You'll have even me investing in a dremel soon.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I mean.

Somebody say it, already ...

He's the most under-rep'd member of OCN.

Seriously ...

You should be at 3000 rep by now, bro.

(not that rep counts for anything in the real word ... but in the general _mileau_ of things ... I mean here on OCN ... it's still worth mentioning!)

The _most original and dynamic _case builder on OCN.

Not trying to puff you up or anything; it's just true.

Hand's (and feet!) down, the best.

...

Keep up the shining work, friend.

You'll have even me investing in a dremel soon.











I agree with all of your post. He's on of my main inspirations in starting to work with acrylic. Keep up the absolutely stunning work Syrillian!


----------



## s1rrah

And don't hand us any of this feigned/obligatory 'blushing', humble, biz-stuff! ...

You know we speak the truth.

Now finish this build so we can all swoon over what you made!










(going to play insurgency now)


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I mean.

Somebody say it, already ...

He's the most under-rep'd member of OCN.

Seriously ...

You should be at 3000 rep by now, bro.

(not that rep counts for anything in the real word ... but in the general _mileau_ of things ... I mean here on OCN ... it's still worth mentioning!)

The _most original and dynamic _case builder on OCN.

Not trying to puff you up or anything; it's just true.

Hand's (and feet!) down, the best.

...

Keep up the shining work, friend.

You'll have even me investing in a dremel soon.











QFT. 'Tis an honor, Syr.


----------



## jasoncho92

Just wondering, but i thought that hard drives werent supposed to be angled? Either face up, down, or on its side.


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah Syrillian how come your drives are angled...you n00b

JK

Man I thought you could blow some sugar...but s1rrah takes the cake...









Now get back to work!


----------



## Syrillian

Well...

You Men really have a way with words...

If this is indicitive of the liguistic skills that you bring to bear on the Ladies down at the local Bar or Night Club, then I would wager that you do not go home to an empty bed.









Nice.

...yeah S1rrah, you made me so flustered I avoided my own thread for a couple of days







, it took jasoncho's question below to make me snap out of it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jasoncho92*


Just wondering, but i thought that hard drives werent supposed to be angled? Either face up, down, or on its side.


I swear to Buddha when I read your question that my heart stopped.... in fact I am still uncertain if it has re-started.

So simple.
So clear.
So







on my part.

Yes, I believe that you are indeed correct.









I did some reading, but found nothing conclusive, so I e-mailed WD to see what they had to say. We shall see.

Until I hear from them I consoled myself by taking a look at the rack. I can modify it so that the drives sit horizontally without too much fuss depending upon the reply.

+







for keeping an eye out for an Old-Nooblet.... cause I would really be bummed if I borked 2 HDD's that set me back as much as these did.


----------



## Spart

You should be fine Syr. I mean they said mounting Raptor-X's on end or on their side voided the warranty I believe.


----------



## CyberDruid

Well I wouldn't lose any sleep over it my friend.

There are numerous enterprise applications that place drives on edge (blade servers)

And what about HDDs in laptops?

And the final what: what about the 5 year warranty? In 5 years you will be SSD and you know it


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*


You should be fine Syr. I mean they said mounting Raptor-X's on end or on their side voided the warranty I believe.


Ya think (seriously)? I wanna believe it, but that is when I am most cautious.

...now I'm all scared and stuff.







(lol)

For example: If mounting the HDD's in the current manner increased the MTBF (Mean Time Before Failure) by 10%... I could live with that.

I never sell my HDD's, so this would not adversely effect anyone else (selling them to an unwary person).

What do any of you other Folks think?

Comments?
Experience?


----------



## Burn

Syr, you're fine. I wouldn't worry about it one bit. I have my 500GB SATA drive in a vertical orientation, and 4 other WD SATA drives in horizontal and vertical configs...None have popped on me yet.


----------



## Spart

I hope it's alright because they look really []D[][\\/][]D like that. And yes Syr this mod is epic enough for me to have actually typed PIMP like that.


----------



## CyberDruid

I remember a thread on this way back and the core argument was that if you put the drive on edge then the data would somehow speed up on the way down and slow on the way up


















ya know?

And the Raptors are built way beyond normal drive tolerances. They can survive higher G forces, greater physical shocks and vibration. They are an Enterprise class drive with a higher MTBF than most drives.

I can't see orientation of 23 degrees effecting the operation.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the consoling words...

but they are sitting at an angle that is off of the X-axis; the spindle will not be oriented in the true horizontal or vertical postions... more like the axis of the earth ~ "canted".










(posted prior to reading your post CD ~ thank you for the input).


----------



## Burn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks for the consoling words...

but they are sitting at an angle that is off of the X-axis; the spindle will not be oriented in the true horizontal or vertical postions... more like the axis of the earth ~ "canted".










(posted prior to reading your post CD ~ thank you for the input).

I know what you're speaking of, and I can tell you pretty much 95% certain that it makes absolutely no difference. Hard drive manufacturers have developed better mounting methods for platters and stabilized them so that they work in the wackiest angles and (semi-wacky) environments.


----------



## Syrillian

Okay... I'll chill out.

Lol @ me and getting all weepy-eyed over my little hatchling Velociraptors...









I am in agreement, but because I want it to be true I tread cautiously.

I was all ready to whip up a plan to mod the cages, but I think that I will hold off until I hear back from WD.

*oh look! ....I have a plate of cookies to share. Sweet!* (Burn, yours can only be by intention as your Modship precludes you from such tasty-treats. +Mod Rep







)


----------



## Indignity

Confucius say&#8230;..Bachelor is a man who never make same mistake once.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Man I thought you could blow some sugar...but s1rrah takes the cake...










Someone had to say it ...


----------



## jasoncho92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Okay... I'll chill out.

Lol @ me and getting all weepy-eyed over my little hatchling Velociraptors...









I am in agreement, but because I want it to be true I tread cautiously.

I was all ready to whip up a plan to mod the cages, but I think that I will hold off until I hear back from WD.

*oh look! ....I have a plate of cookies to share. Sweet!* (Burn, yours can only be by intention as your Modship precludes you from such tasty-treats. +Mod Rep







)

Yeah i wouldnt change it yet since all i went by when i told you that i didnt think they should be angled, was a thread i saw a while ago where everyone replied not to place the hard drive at an angle, but horizontally or vertically.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Any word yet? I dont want to see no delays in this case.


----------



## Syrillian

The building and fabrication is still moving along. If the HDD orientation is a problem, the fix will only take a minor adjustment.

Tonight I plan on breaking down the case and doing the final polish on the main panels, the feet, the small risers for the feet and the other internal components that I have made. Additionally I will ease the corners of the carbon fiber angles and treat the edges so that they are glossy as well.

I order the mobo yesterday: Rampage Formula... YaY!

I have yet to hear from WD, but there is still much to do (at least another 30 days) before this project will be done.


----------



## afzsom

I think this build log has more hype than Crysis did....


----------



## nafljhy

haha true! but i find that it will be much much more satisfying and appealing than crysis! i swear, i could just stare at it all day and i'd feel joy and excitement from just that! now imagine if you could actually tinker with it like syrillian!


----------



## Indignity

Confucius say..... "Baseball wrong. Man with four balls not able to walk".


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Confucius say..... "Baseball wrong. Man with four balls not able to walk".



YouTube - Ultimate Warrior Anti-Smoking PSA


----------



## Masterchief3k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
You know for this case, you should go with the pinot noir, the most aesthetically pleasing mobo for the most aesthetically pleasing case.

yeah it's a pretty sweet board, especially for water cooling setups obviously. if only maximus was still being made?


----------



## repo_man




----------



## Indignity




----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


I think this build log has more hype than Crysis did....


















....







.....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


haha true! but i find that it will be much much more satisfying and appealing than crysis! i swear, i could just stare at it all day and i'd feel joy and excitement from just that! now imagine if you could actually tinker with it like syrillian!










That made me









Danke.

Heya, *Repo* (or should I say "Bondo" -lol). Thanks for the









...and *Zac*. There ain't no other like ya. Always supporting the ol' coot with some soothing Metal, or funny vids.










*Masterchief3k* ~ mmmm ya. That is a sweet Mobo, but I am jumping ship for a generation (perhaps longer?), and am gonna to ATI for a bit. In fact I got the Mobo today!







(see next post).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*












*Indy*. You slay me Bro.

One of these days we're gonna have to tear up a town at night. (But no pink IZOD shirts, please...really. Please.)


----------



## Syrillian

Not too much to report at the moment, but I was so happy to hear the UPS Driver knock on the doorâ€¦

â€¦like some 21st century example of â€œPavlovâ€™s Dogsâ€, my modding glands start to salivate.

But first some boring â€˜ol work.

I am going to use runners to stealth the hardware that secures the carbon fiber braces, although â€œstealthâ€ is probably not the right choice of adjectives.

Here are the lengths that will be used:










And a close-up of the bolt sitting in its recess:










Once I have all the pieces cut and drilled, I will clean up the edges and polish them.

I also rounded off the carbon fiber bracesâ€™ edges, then sealed them a dab of Ultra-Glo.



















Test-fitting one of the bronze windows:










â€¦there are so many bits and pieces to makeâ€¦ it seems to be never-ending. Donâ€™t get me wrong, if there is an endless task that must be done, then let it be creating somethingâ€¦anything.










Oh yeah, and that UPS Driver? This is what He left at the door:


----------



## TnB= Gir

This first image illustrates the change in emotion going from before an update from Syrillian to the reaction of seeing a Syrillian update.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks FirGace....erm... GirFace!









erm... sorry 'bout that. I was playing with Ultra-Glo and it got me all _"wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!"_


----------



## wastedtime

Rip the heatsinks out of the MBB and put the blocks in.... please please please ...

Great work as usual.. I was a little surprised to see the bolt sitting in the not-so finished recess ... pardon me.. I am only used to seeing gleaming shiny perfectly done pieces of acrylic in your thread


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Rip the heatsinks out of the MBB and put the blocks in.... please please please ...

Great work as usual.. I was a little surprised to see the bolt sitting in the not-so finished recess ... pardon me.. I am only used to seeing gleaming shiny perfectly done pieces of acrylic in your thread










Oh man! I can't wait to install the liquid cooling gear... but first I plan to configure the hardware on a test-bench (Load OS, blah, blah, blah...boring. lol).

I will be using a 2900XT until the the 4870 x2's are realeased, then both loops will be installed.

Heh... and that unfinished piece







... lol I was trying to find something to post so that I could show off my new Mobo







.....


----------



## nafljhy

ooh~ purty!!!! moar moar! soo good! so did WD ever call you back?


----------



## prosser13

Those blocks look amazing









Not quite as good as the case itself, but hey, this is Syrillian.

I bow


----------



## pjlietz

Looking nice Syr.... I really like the new look to the Carbon Fiber edges, looks way better IMO.... As usual I can't wait for more


----------



## WBaS

This is quite awesome! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Looking nice Syr.... I really like the new look to the Carbon Fiber edges, looks way better IMO.... As usual I can't wait for more










I concur, the CF pieces make me salivate!

Man that mobo is hot!


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hey Syrillian, what did you use to round over those carbon fiber pieces? I know how hard that stuff gets so I'm curious; usually, anything other than carbide will dull before you (I) can finish the job.

Looking pretty good, by the way. Oh, and as far as I'm concerned, that 2900xt will serve you well until the x2's arrive.


----------



## v!p3r^

Wow so nice, cant wait for more!


----------



## ocZcc

looks awesome syr


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


ooh~ purty!!!! moar moar! soo good! so did WD ever call you back?


No, not yet.









I have been engrossed in other things, but I may have to give them a telephone call to see if that will roust some information.

I'm not too concerned about it at this point, but I would like to know something before I put power to the VR's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Those blocks look amazing









Not quite as good as the case itself, but hey, this is Syrillian.

I bow










Heya Prosser.









Indeed. I think those blocks are quite nice, but not all of them are for this build. I have yet to receive the NB block.

Also, EricEOD gave me some advice about the SB cooling. It seems that I may not put that chip on liquid, but rather stick with air or passive.... we shall see.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Looking nice Syr.... I really like the new look to the Carbon Fiber edges, looks way better IMO.... As usual I can't wait for more










Thanks, PJ.

Yeah, they turned out rather nicely. Now all I need to do is find a resin (some suggestions have been made) that is not quite as toxic as the one that I used and I may try and do some more panels/braces for another build

The carbon fiber motherboard tray is almost ready to be cut to size, I just need to finalize the internal assembly of the supports.

Completion time is probably not until the end of September(?)

There is still much to do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


This is quite awesome! Can't wait to see the final product!


Me too! I keep having to slap myself so I don't just rush ahead all willy-nilly and do a half-arsed job.

Slow and steady.... with empahasis on slow.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I concur, the CF pieces make me salivate!

Man that mobo is hot!










Ain't it though? And from what I have discerned, if should perform just as well. I will be loading the OS this weekend, but I will be using an E6550 until I am ready to swap the QX6850.

...I'm sooooo excited.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Hey Syrillian, what did you use to round over those carbon fiber pieces? I know how hard that stuff gets so I'm curious; usually, anything other than carbide will dull before you (I) can finish the job.

Looking pretty good, by the way. Oh, and as far as I'm concerned, that 2900xt will serve you well until the x2's arrive.










Brother John! Semper Fi!

I was quite surprised to find that the Dremel and a sanding drum rounded the corners off in a matter of seconds.

Like you, I was expecting a valiant battle.... but no; it was really rather easy.

mmmmm... "4870 x2's".

Those words just make me all warm and fuzzy.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *v!p3r^*


Wow so nice, cant wait for more!


Thanks, v!p3r. More updates this weekend.

I fell behind, as I wanted the final assembly to be done this weeked. Sadly, I snapped a couple of the rails for the carbon fiber mounting hardware and needed to make some more.

No biggie, just a delay.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocZcc*


looks awesome syr

















Danke.

I gotta be honest. Sometimes I just want the project to be done... a silly thought as all I am going to do is start making something else... I must ask myself, "What's the rush"?

_"The point of a journey is not to arrive"_

Thanks for all the comments, I appreciate the feedback and interaction.

_/\\_ Namaste.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Me too! I keep having to slap myself so I don't just rush ahead all willy-nilly and do a half-arsed job.

Slow and steady.... with empahasis on slow.


 lol That's always my problem. I'm always in a rush to get things done and I half arse it







. Maybe there is still some hope for me to become a modder, but idk


----------



## Syrillian

WBaS, it would seem you and I suffer the same malady: impatience.

I gotta tell you, modding is excellent therapy.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


WBaS, it would seem you and I suffer the same malady: impatience.

I gotta tell you, modding is excellent therapy.


I do indeed suffer from impatience









Maybe I'll have to try modding for therapy. My gf always complains about my computer hobby... so maybe if I give it a good reason....









I have a case left over from my first build that I'm not using and thought that maybe I could use it for my first mod attempts. Maybe you could check out the thread?


----------



## Syrillian

Discussion Thread

Response (Bill S.) 07/29/2008 03:03 PM
Dear Daniel,

Thank you for contacting Western Digital Customer Service and Support.

_I don't think it matters how the drive-cage is installed, as long as it's not moved while it's running._

Sincerely,
Bill S.
Western Digital Service and Support
http://support.wdc.com








: ...not the most confidence-building verbage there, but I guess that it is an answer...right?

"Thunderbirds are GO!"

I will keep the drive as is ~ YaY!

Gonna be heading outside in a few minutes to fire up the router and then to do some shaping, sanding and polishing.

P.S. WBaS, thanks for the invite to your thread. I popped on over for a gander and left some graffiti.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Discussion Thread

Response (Bill S.) 07/29/2008 03:03 PM
Dear Daniel,

Thank you for contacting Western Digital Customer Service and Support.

_*I don't think it matters* how the drive-cage is installed, as long as it's not moved while it's running._

Sincerely,
Bill S.
Western Digital Service and Support
http://support.wdc.com

P.S. WBaS, thanks for the invite to your thread. I popped on over for a gander and left some graffiti.










He's not very confident eh?

Thanks for the comments. I don't want to keep you from your work though! Keep going bc I want to see the final!


----------



## pjlietz

Ya router time! I hope we will get some new pic's tonight..... And none of that hardware stuff, lol.... I want to see case parts


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
He's not very confident eh?

Thanks for the comments. I don't want to keep you from your work though! Keep going bc I want to see the final!









Indeed. Don't get me wrong, I am happy that they responded, but some more authority and decisiveness would have been preferable (as long as it is the Truth).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Ya router time! I hope we will get some new pic's tonight..... And none of that hardware stuff, lol.... I want to see case parts









Soon, Master PJ. I promise.

I need to wait for it to cool off a little as I am in direct sun, with a white backdrop working on a large black and reflective surface.

Amazing how hot it can get.


----------



## Nostrano

Syr,

Great work as usual!

Stop worrying about the drives, the mounting system is amazing, nothing will go wrong this project, as with all the previous work of yours, is awesome, i love how you showcase special or "different" parts such as the raptors.

Those blocks from EK will look so good in this, i cant wait to see it finished, which reminds me did you get the S-Max SB block?

Much love,

Nosty <3


----------



## pjlietz

Well I guess I can wait then, lol


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I cant wait to see that case with components in it. It should be a thing of glory.


----------



## BittenReaper

I agree with the rest of the crowd, Syr, the hard drives will be fine.
As some have already mentioned, laptop hard drives are constantly running at odd and varied angles, some much more extreme than the gentle slope on which your drives will be resting. 
You're safe in your design, my friend. 
Rest easy, and continue forward in your work, I anxiously await the next update!


----------



## Manyak

Yeah don't worry about the hard drives. The only time the orientation rule applies is with MFM/RLL drives - those drives used stepper motors to control the actuator, while todays drives use servos.


----------



## Syrillian

Nosty-Babeeeee!









I appreciate the acknowledgement of the design aspect of showcasing hardware.

*sigh* I realise that this is grossly vain of me, but I just get off on the appearance of PC components... My opinion is: If is looks good, show it. This applies to PC,s Cars, and of course the innate allure of the Female form (I mean no disrespect to our Female denizens... it's nature, and I can't help it... feel free to slap me).

And, Yes. I did get the S-Max block. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!







*happy-jig*

Master PJ, I have a small update to follow.

cbrazeau, I can't wait either. This has been a long road, but I have yet to reach the final lap.

Now that I got a response from WD, I will go ahead and load the OS, and start setting up the software-side of the system.

...I have no more excuses to for lagging... 'cept the GPU's have not been released yet.

BittenReaper and Manyak, thanks for bolstering my confidence. I think that at this point I feel fairly comfortable with the off-axis design.

There needs to be less whining and more modding on my part.

*peace-sign*


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

There needs to be less whining and more modding on my part.

*peace-sign*

Agreed. Now get to work!!


----------



## Syrillian

Just a few images to show that I have indeed been whittling away (literally... almost) at this project.

Here is a recap of the lighting that I will be using. As shown, there will be three of these units, and they may be supplemented by some more discrete CCFL's.










I wanted to be able to cap the ends, and I wanted the caps to also be the footprint of the supports for the CCFL assembly. I searched around, but could not find a solution that has all the requirements that I desired, so I made my own.

I started with 1-1/4" squares of 1/2" acrylic:










Then sanded and drilled these:










They are still in the rough-stage. I will be rounding the edges to match the other profiled edges of the case, and then polishing them.

Here are a couple shots to show my intention:



















I have also been working on the PSU and HDD racks' tray and slider system, but that is still fermenting.


----------



## repo_man

*drops a few quarters in the jukebox*


















Edit: Ahhh! You ninja'd me with an update Sir.







So you will be mounting the CCFL's inside your own custom mounts, awesome! And you still have not revealed how you got that lighting effect sir!


----------



## WBaS

Yeah the lighting effects are kick @$$! How'd you do it?


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Lights=I just fell over dead because they have such a power over me.... a little help getting up please









Wow those look amazing. and custom tubing... someone is getting fancy.


----------



## pjlietz

Mmmmm, I love updates









Looking very nice Syr! What lights are those?

Um, can I have some more, lol.


----------



## CattleRustler

Syrillian's work is just pure sex. End of story.
:faint:


----------



## Indignity

Haven't you newbs learned anything yet?????

He simply touches the parts & they do what he wants.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Haven't you newbs learned anything yet?????

He simply touches the parts & they do what he wants.









I wish I could do that! Teach me Syr?


----------



## Syrillian

Yeah... that lighting.

I had to sneak, run and battle my way through several rather unfriendly and inhospitable dimensions... I was fortunate to survive some of the run-ins I had with a few rather cranky and enraged Demons. ...-lol

heh!... my and my little fantasies.









In truth: I need to find an image of the material I used, once I do I will post it.

...and I tried that "touching" thingy on a raw piece of acrylic... cheeky thang just laughed at me... HAH! That little blighter changed its tune real quick when I whipped out the saw.










P.S. Got some more hardware, but Master PJ has forbidden me to post "hardware shots"; he said, [sic] "case parts only".... Oh! also got a nice parcel from McMaster Carr.

I wish I could go to their distribution center, pack a weeks worth of food and water, and just wander their warehouse. Oh man, that would be sweet.

Thanks for popping in guys.


----------



## Nostrano

I forbid you to not post hardware!


----------



## ocZcc

looks awesome as allways syr and like others i would love to know about that lighting technique!!! get that material up asap!!! lol

Josh


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


P.S. Got some more hardware, but Master PJ has forbidden me to post "hardware shots"; he said, [sic] "case parts only".... Oh! also got a nice parcel from McMaster Carr.












I shalt lift thy ban on posting hardware


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


I shalt lift thy ban on posting hardware










Yaaayyyy!


----------



## nategr8ns

looks great. Can't wait to see those crazy looking lights in their little gogo cages you're building







.
Where can I get me some of those lights btw?


----------



## wastedtime

This is shaping up to be the best case i have ever seen.... Amazing work Syr. I love the mounts for the tubes that you made


----------



## ice_owl

Wow Syr you're really setting a new standard here. Keep it up Mang!


----------



## Syrillian

WooHoo!

PJ has lifted his decree!

That means it's hardware set-up time. I will post some pics this weekend. I will be using Anvil for the setup so I will be able to put the CPU on liquid, but I may just wait until I start loading up Silentium... I dunno... it's all in the name of Fun so I won't agonize over it...

...erm... if one of you guys or gals sees me doing that thing where I start vacillating in an irritating manner please feel free to guide me with the back-side of yer hand.









hrm... I worked on the housing caps for the lighting yesterday, and the results are acceptable. I wanted the profile to be a little more curvaceous, but the pieces were too small for me to manipulate whilst using power tools on them.

This evening I will be focusing on the rails that the carbon fiber braces' hardware nest into, then it it time to start the final assembly of the outer-chassis and some of the internal components.

I will need to have the majority of the the pieces that I have already made in place before I can start measuring for the HDD rack and PSU trays that will both be removable.

It is unlikely that I will have this project ready for the GPU's when they are released, but that is okay... I must curb my impatience









Oh!...

... HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## WBaS

Yay for Friday! I'll be stopping by again at the end of the weekend to see your updates. Look forward to them!


----------



## CattleRustler

TGIF























Syr, quick q on the velociraptors, I am thinking of getting one for the Intelligence build (300 Gig, 3.0gb/s 10000 rpm) the same ones you are using. I know its a 2.5 drive in a 3.5 frame from the factory, can I mock up the mounts using a standard ide 3.5 drive, is it all the same outter dimesions and screw placements? And hows the weight on those things compared to older drives? Thanks in advance


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
TGIF























Syr, quick q on the velociraptors, I am thinking of getting one for the Intelligence build (300 Gig, 3.0gb/s 10000 rpm) the same ones you are using. I know its a 2.5 drive in a 3.5 frame from the factory, can I mock up the mounts using a standard ide 3.5 drive, is it all the same outter dimesions and screw placements? And hows the weight on those things compared to older drives? Thanks in advance

TGIF indeed!...

....too bad I work a second job tomorrow... oh well, it's a good excuse to zip through Sonoma Valley and Napa Valley in me little coupe.

As for the VR's; yes, they are the same size as a standard 3.5 drive.

The mounting points are located in the same place(s) as well.


----------



## CattleRustler

cheers mate








hopefully you get in some more modding work over the weekend









my weekend starts in 2 hours 40 mins (I get off at noon on fridays, because I do 8-5's mon thru thurs







)


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Syrillian

Lol-alot-longtime, Girface! heh!...that's a great one.

CR~got a little done... see next post.


----------



## nategr8ns

Update iz hear!!!!!!!


----------



## Syrillian

Hmmm... not really much to look at in the way of case-parts.

....but, I do have some hardware.









I needed to do something other than what I was doing, so I cleared the work-bench and broke out _Anvil_ (sans liquid loop).



















I'm not too sure about this RAM. I got a good deal on it, but I still think that a nice G-Skill set might be a better choice. We shall see over the next couple of weeks as I tinker, twiddle and torture.

These guys probably need no introduction:










And, here are a couple shots of an almost finished cap for the lighting tubes:



















The OS is installing now (Vista 64), it took me a bit to get the hardware to post. I checked that GPU, I checked the RAM sticks (singularly and in each slot), I double-checked all wiring connections and possible shorts - everything checked out, but the POST was hanging at the CPU INIT...









As I scratched me 'noggin in a vain attempt to comprehend the failure, something lying off to my left and on the floor caught my eye.

It was the 8-pin ATX AUX cable.








... how typical.


----------



## nategr8ns

I have one on my PSU and I was thinking of modding it and making it modular... but I'm too lazy.

Those lighting cases looks great. So when's it all going in!
And what cooler is that on the CPU? It looks very familiar...

edit: quick off topic quesiton: When painting multiple colors, how do you get it so that there isn't a real height difference between them? When I painted my mouse, I did two or three coats or primer, like 8 coats of yellow, and about 5 coats of blue. The blue is a tiny bit higher than the yellow and you can feel the difference. I was hoping clearcoat would even that out, but it didn't.
I can take some close up pictures and PM them to you if you can't understand. It's late and I have to get some english homework done before I go on vacation next week (







).


----------



## wastedtime

Every time I see a picture of your room I am amazed at how organized everything is... Yes I have said this before.. but I cant stop admiring it..









Ok back on topic. The standoffs look prefect.. Yes a little more roundover would have surely helped but the limited surface makes it really difficult to do a roundover on that one..


----------



## TnB= Gir

Syrillian have you gotten around to buying Mass Effect yet?

I highly recommend the game and the 2 books. (All written by the same guy, so it all ties in)


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Syrillian have you gotten around to buying Mass Effect yet?

I highly recommend the game and the 2 books. (All written by the same guy, so it all ties in)

what are the books called?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
what are the books called?


Mass Effect: Revelation which takes place before the plot of Mass Effect 1 (game)

And

 Mass Effect: Ascension
which takes place between the plots of Mass Effect 1 and 2 (the games)

EDIT: Stupid amazon links are borked.


----------



## Syrillian

Hi, arekieh









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*










I have one on my PSU and I was thinking of modding it and making it modular... but I'm too lazy.

Those lighting cases looks great. So when's it all going in!
And what cooler is that on the CPU? It looks very familiar...


I'm not certain. By this weekend I should have the chassis assembled, with the motherboard tray in place, and the PSU and HDD trays also complete. After that I need to make the backplane for the motherboard tray and the rear-side of the case itself.... still a fair amount to do.

The cooler is a _Zerotherm Nirvana NV-120_. Seems decent enough.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


edit: quick off topic quesiton: When painting multiple colors, how do you get it so that there isn't a real height difference between them? When I painted my mouse, I did two or three coats or primer, like 8 coats of yellow, and about 5 coats of blue. The blue is a tiny bit higher than the yellow and you can feel the difference. I was hoping clearcoat would even that out, but it didn't.
I can take some close up pictures and PM them to you if you can't understand. It's late and I have to get some english homework done before I go on vacation next week (







).


You have pretty much outlined the issue spot on. Perhaps adding some layers of the apporpiate paint to the low-spots. Masking-off the areas that are not to be painted ought to make the job fairly straight-forward.

The other option would be to continue clear-coating until the surface is uniform, but I'm not sure if that is the most effective method.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Every time I see a picture of your room I am amazed at how organized everything is... Yes I have said this before.. but I cant stop admiring it..









Ok back on topic. The standoffs look prefect.. Yes a little more roundover would have surely helped but the limited surface makes it really difficult to do a roundover on that one..


hrm.. yah... being obssesive does have it's merits







. Besides, what you see in the image represents about 40% of my living space; there really is not much real-estate to mess up.

Heh. Yeah, my fingers were really close to the router bit (at moments) when I did the round over (< 1/8"). I was sure to have all my attention focused on what I was doing... no day-dreaming on that one.

Overall I am satisfied. I kinda wanted to do an "hour-glass" shape, but I had already cut the squares down. To give the piece that curve would have meant cutting the curves first, and then cutting the piece down to size.

...next time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Syrillian have you gotten around to buying Mass Effect yet?

I highly recommend the game and the 2 books. (All written by the same guy, so it all ties in)


How ironic, Girface.

I just finished the game noe 40 minutes ago.

Man! I dunno about anyone else, but that is one of the best games that I have played in awhile. I'm a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge sucker for Sci-Fi, and that game delivered (imho) a solid story.

...so what's this about the mod, "Bring down the Sky"?

As for the books, is it the same story or is it a prelude or sequel... maybe parallel story?

...and continuing OT.

I borrowed the graphic novel (comic book -lol







), _Wanted_, from a friend. Jeez! It was totally different and twisted... I liked it... a lot.

Thanks for chatting, guys.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Bring Down the Sky is the first DLC for Mass Effect. It offers a side mission that adds about an hour to an hour and a half onto the gameplay. The end reward is you getting to pick up the games best armor (imo)

I really liked it and it was easily one of my favorite missions in the game.

As for the books, they are set in the same universe of course, but about another character. Shepperd and all of them are mentioned a few times, so it's more parallel.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the info, Girface.









I'll dowload it as I work this morning.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Oh and there's an issue that after installing the patch and BDtS that the lava textures disappear from worlds like Therum and other lava worlds. In order to fix this, you need to delete the file I circled below. It is located in the My Documents>BioWare folder


----------



## arekieh

hey syrillian,
i havent looked at everything uve done for a while,
i just went back and looked at all the updates, and it looks incredible
cant wait to see this finished, and hopefully the rest of the project goes smoothly

and thanks Gir, im gonna go get those books and read them


----------



## Syrillian

More hole-drilling.









Drilling the holes for the fan controls:



















Here you can see how the knobs will be entrenched:










Lighting:

The effect was achieved using sheets like these:










Without a camera-flash:










With a carmera-flash:










The pictures are not an equitable representation of the polycarbonate sheet on its own, or when under light.
If I look too long at it I get a sense of vertigo, as the patterns seem to move and shift about in an unsettling manner.

I cut a strip, rolled it up and slid it into a 1" acrylic tube:










Then I experimented with different lighting colors and UV as well:





































This is the type that I purchased from TAP (bottom of the page).

Here is another source.

I happened to see the rolls one day when I was at Tap Plastics, so I bought a linear-foot of each to play with.

...pretty neat stuff.










P.S.

Girface! ~ thanks for the M.E. info; much appreciated.

arekieh ~ Thanks for the well-wishes. So far there have been no calamities, but I still have a couple of tricky parts to get through; one of which is the gas strut placement and leverage.


----------



## repo_man

Bruddah man - Awesome job on the light fixtures, the ends look worthy of retail. If someone else posted that pic and said they bought them from ____ PC Store I would completely believe them. Your work is fantastic!

You give me hope and inspiration to keep trucking on the details in my own build, thank you.
















Edit: You ninja'd me with an update!!









HOLY MOLY @ the fan controls! What are you controlling, your house fans too? LOL. And let me say, Bro, the simplicity of your lighting effect is just sickening! I really thought you had sanded grooves in some acrylic tube or something. You just used a film, that is AWESOME! I am *very* impressed! +


----------



## TnB= Gir

That lighting looks TOO good!

*cleans drool up*

<3


----------



## tr8rjohnk

That there, my friend, is pure genius! I really like the effect; your curiosity paid off in a big way.

Also, that front bezel looks fantastic in its' place with the knobs lined up.


----------



## wastedtime

The lighting ...

How many fans are you planning on controlling







.. 12 thats 2 separate fan controllers..


----------



## arekieh

wow,
thats insane, the lighting is a work of art,
nice work


----------



## nategr8ns

awesome! That's a great idea using those sheets like that


----------



## Syrillian

I'm pleased that the lighting is appreciated.

In all honesty, I only really like the red as it does look like flames. The blue and the turquoise are too "pastel-ey" for me - lol. A deeper azure or indigo would be preferable in the blue-spectrum, but that is merely my preference.

Not much modding today as I have a visitor... lol. Woke her with the sound of me happily drilling holes in acrylic early Saturday morning, she forbade me to repeat it on Sunday....









So, as I am prone to little sleep and she is the Queen of Sheeba I obeyed... sorta. Instead of drilling and cutting, I _quietly_ assembled a CPU-loop this morning. It was a great excuse as I wanted to twiddle around with Fuzion V2.

"All in favor of getting wet, raise your hand" ... as you can see the Spot Cool fans were really rather eager:










Loop installed:










The CPU is an E6550 that is currently running at 3.15Ghz (450 x 7). With an ambient temperature of 25C, the idle temp is 29C and the load is 37-41C.

I have had this processor at 3.5Ghz (500 x 7 on a P5B-D), so perhaps I will be able to take it a little further.

When the time is right I will be using the QX6850 in this build, but I want to keep it in my sig-rig as long as possible.

Liquid is distilled water with some PT-Nuke.

I'm still not sure what I will run in the loops when they are installed in the case. I may listen to conventional wisdom and keep it simple.

oopsies... she's back.... gotta run.

Bye.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Go Syrillian, you dog you!


----------



## repo_man

Hrm.... a "visitor" huh?









I'll let you get to 'work' then


----------



## Nostrano

I'm wet, in the good way i guess


----------



## Indignity

Queen Sheeba eh?









MEOW


----------



## repo_man

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Indignity*   Queen Sheeba eh?









MEOW  
   
 YouTube - Whose Line Inside Joke Collection - Meow


----------



## pjlietz

The lighting trick is wicked man, I'm loving how easy it is to do. I'll be looking out for some dark blue film like that for sure.

I'm hoping the Queen lets you get some more work done soon, but I know how hard it can be to say no to them, lol.... Just tell her Master PJ comands it, lol....

Naw just jokin man, have fun!


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


YouTube - Whose Line Inside Joke Collection - Meow











Lol I remember that first sketch, I wonder if I turned it off half way through? Maybe I just don't remember the rest









That was great fun


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Lol I remember that first sketch, I wonder if I turned it off half way through? Maybe I just don't remember the rest









That was great fun










Man, I know I love Whose Line! Lol, there's a whole series of videos from that guy with inside jokes on Whose Line, check em out.


----------



## CattleRustler

amazing, as always








oh, and did I mention, your work is amazing?


----------



## TnB= Gir

I wonder what he'll think when he gets back and sees this.


----------



## Indignity




----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*





























Indy.....only you man, only you!


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## wastedtime




----------



## repo_man




----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Ooooh, a lady friend? Do tell.


----------



## nategr8ns

repo I don't get it...


----------



## WBaS

Thanks for sharing your lighting trick! The project is looking great! Keep us updated


----------



## Syrillian

Oh my... you guys have really been busy.









Whoever said that a Man's home is his castle, did not acount for female visitors.







...well, my "castle" is now my own again.

The last time She visited she wanted to re-decorate! She laughs at me 'cause I have no furniture other than bookcases, workbenchs and shelves (I do have a bed and a dresser







). The only thing that saved me from her getting furniture is that there is not even space enough to put a "Love-seat" in the house.

Anyway, She has returned to the Monterrey Bay, and I am now in control again.









rawr !!










P.S. It's nice to have Friends like you guys. *sniff*

No much to post, but I did re-flash the BIOS to 0403, load most of the software and the utlilites that I like to use, and twiddled about in the BIOS. The Rampage Formula has one of the more extensive BIOS' that I have seen, so there is lots of twiddling and tweaking to do and lots of things for me to mess up. YaY!

Happy Monday


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
The last time She visited she wanted to re-decorate! She laughs at me 'cause I have no furniture other than bookcases, workbenchs and shelves (I do have a bed and a dresser







). The only thing that saved me from her getting furniture is that there is not even space enough to put a "Love-seat" in the house.

Sounds like my gf and my apartment hahaha. Good to know I'm not alone


----------



## Syrillian

Heh~ I love Women, but they have this odd thing about "nesting".

I kept having to say (read: whine) "This is not a Nest, it is a *Lair*"

...she laughed.

Oh! and GirFace, did you have to use that pic that makes me look like I am trying to relieve myslef of 2-weeks of constipation as an Avy!







-lol

That darn CD and TaiD collaborated on that one...


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Heh~ I love Women, but they have this odd thing about "nesting".

I kept having to say (read: whine) "This is not a Nest, it is a *Lair*"

...she laughed.


Haha So true! Wonder what my gf would say if I started calling it a lair. I think she'd like "castle" a little more. I'll give it the title of "castle".


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


repo I don't get it...


That's the point









Lol @ the 'lair' / castle debate. It makes me think of the scene in _Live Free or Die Hard_ where there in the guy's basement.

Bruce Willis "this is just a basement bedroom"
Warlock "Its a *Command......center*"










Syr - you have pics of said lady? Pics or she didn't happen! LMAO


----------



## TnB= Gir

I can't believe I'm joining in on this with repo, but...

PICS PICS PICS! *continues to chant pics*


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

all talk and no pics


----------



## Syrillian

*Fine.*

She's a little sad that she had to go home:



















....and that is all your gonna get.









(probably more than you wanted - huh?)


----------



## wastedtime




----------



## UkGouki

^^syr just pwned us all : pmsl :


----------



## repo_man

Heeeeck naw Syr!! LMAO, you are GOOFY tonight!


----------



## TnB= Gir

That makes me feel sad.

I was expecting some gorgeous woman standing over you with a whip ordering you to make some acrylic furniture.


----------



## zacbrain

alright! time to shake hands with beef!

  
 YouTube - primus shake hands with beef


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

:disappointed smilie:


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


:disappointed smilie:


you never know he might be in a MÃ©nage Ã* trois


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


alright! time to shake hands with beef!
YouTube - primus shake hands with beef


Ain't a better thread on OCN that deserves a dose a Primus!!!!


----------



## WBaS

Wait so this girl was never there... it was your hand all this time? *sigh*

Now get working! I want to see this beautiful case completed


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*Fine.*

She's a little sad that she had to go home:



















....and that is all your gonna get.









(probably more than you wanted - huh?)

Pretty sure I know her cousin Mary.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
That makes me feel sad.

I was expecting some gorgeous woman standing over you with a whip ordering you to make some acrylic furniture.

Well now, we all know which direction your tastes venture into.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Pretty sure I know her cousin Mary.

Well now, we all know which direction your tastes venture into.










Yeah Cat! or me as a vampire - but thats a whole different story


----------



## TnB= Gir

You will never let me live that down will you Nosty?

And remember kids! ALWAYS put a condom on your router to prevent the transfer of viruses during cyber sex!


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


You will never let me live that down will you Nosty?

And remember kids! ALWAYS put a condom on your router to prevent the transfer of viruses during cyber sex!


----------



## Indignity

This thread needs more Primus!!!

  
 Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver


----------



## Syrillian

...love those Primus Vids.

Great stuff.

Thanks, ZacAtak! and Indy.


----------



## Nostrano

I thought it was an update


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 









I thought it was an update

Noob!

Everyone look at the nasty salami crap that Nosty named himself after!


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Noob!

Everyone look at the nasty salami crap that Nosty named himself after!










You gotta hand it to him though, that's one giant sausage.


----------



## nategr8ns

ewww, sausage.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Noob!

Everyone look at the nasty salami crap that Nosty named himself after!











LMAO! we went through this last night


----------



## WBaS

Little off topic are we?


----------



## Nostrano

Sorry, my salami just pops up in conversation quite often with Gir


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Sorry, *my salami just pops up* in conversation quite often with Gir


now thats a bit worrying


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


now thats a bit worrying










It was intentional, i like innuendos


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 







Little off topic are we?









You're apparently a newcomer to Syrillians' threads.


----------



## Nostrano




----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


You're apparently a newcomer to Syrillians' threads.


Indeed. I'm the new guy on the modding forum.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Indeed. I'm the new guy on the modding forum.









Lol, it's ok. It goes understood that any post started by Syrillian is subject to a turn into OT land as some point in time,lol. Thats why we wub him







:


----------



## TnB= Gir

And on that note, I present to you a flying llama.


----------



## Syrillian

O!...M!...G!...!!!

A FLYING LLAMA!









ooohhh...must have...









hmmm... hate to look a gift-horse in the mouth, but could I get an upgrade to a Flying Monkey?









Imagine: Sitting by the edge of your "infinite-egde" pool that overlooks the Mediterranean, surrounded by a bevy of beauties... and you are all being served mixed-drinks by Flying Monkey Butlers...

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet....


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Imagine: Sitting by the edge of your "infinite-egde" pool that overlooks the Mediterranean, surrounded by a bevy of beauties... and you are all being served mixed-drinks by Flying Monkey Butlers...

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet....











Oh my, sometimes I wonder about you Syr, lol.....


----------



## TnB= Gir

Pretty good dream until it decintegrates into chaos and the monkeys start flinging their poo at you.


----------



## Syrillian

Bwahahahahahaha!!








...or worse!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Oh my, sometimes I wonder about you Syr, lol.....










Ohhh come ooon... tell me you would not love to have a Flying Monkey Butler.

come on... I dare you.









erm...sans the hurled poo thing.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Help!

My cat walked across my keyboard and now everything is so small that I can't read!


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Help!

My cat walked across my keyboard and now everything is so small that I can't read!


ctrl+scroll wheel. And what happened to your reg rig? And when did you convert to ubuntu?


----------



## redsunx

I'VE GOT IT! A flying lama riding, drink serving, poo flinging, butler flying Monkey!









BTW I demand an update!









Suspense and all that.


----------



## Syrillian

okay!

Who put "Flying Monkey Butlers" as a tag -lol


----------



## TnB= Gir

I can't read what you guys are saying!

Use larger fonts!!!!!!!!1


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


okay!

Who put "Flying Monkey Butlers" as a tag -lol











Want me to tell you, lol.... I have magic powers


----------



## xHassassin

Press Ctrl +
Or hold Ctrl and scroll up.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Press Ctrl +
Or hold Ctrl and scroll up.


Thank you! Darn cat....

And to McStuff, did you not know my rig is down? I'm using my backup laptop.


----------



## McStuff

This is pretty off topic even for a syr thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Thank you! Darn cat....

And to McStuff, did you not know my rig is down? I'm using my backup laptop.


No, I must've missed the thread. Linky?


----------



## redsunx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


okay!

Who put "Flying Monkey Butlers" as a tag -lol





















Gir: I am proposing a discussion concerning the field of quantum physics!!1!

But ya,

On topic: It is HOT HOT HOT. I like the cathodes/cffls whatever you call them. (Same thing right?) too. Secksy.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*











Gir: I am proposing a discussion concerning the field of quantum physics!!1!

But ya,

On topic: It is HOT HOT HOT. I like the cathodes too. Secksy.


QUANTUM PHYSX WIFF NVIDIA GPUS?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsunx*


I'VE GOT IT! A flying lama riding, drink serving, poo flinging, butler flying Monkey!









BTW I demand an update!









Suspense and all that.










... all but the airborne feces-thingy.

Okay... update.

I spent a wild and exciting afternoon.... SANDING! YAYYYY!









Happily, that is indeed what I did. I am finishing up the runners that the hardware for the carbon fiber angles will nest inside. In the end they turned out okay, but I did flub 3 of them and had to make 3 more.

I have also cut the pieces for the HDD and PSU trays that will slide in and out from the backside of the case.

I keep thinking, "This must be the last of the pieces that I need to make"... and then something else that I forgot steps to the forefront of my thoughts.
Urgh... no biggie.

I have abandoned the hope that I would finish this project this month. In all actuality it will not be until the end of September.

I refuse to rush through this, and I have to keep reminding myself that 1) the GPU's are not out yet and, 2) The blocks are not out either.


----------



## pjlietz

You have a great amount of patience and discipline Master Syrillian - I bow to you.

I'd be rushing to the end to finish, and I'd wreck something, lol.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## WBaS

lol at the flying poo flinging butler monkeys! Such a great way to start out the morning.

And I do admire your patience! I too would rush through this, screw something up, then


----------



## Syrillian

Well, to be quite frank it seems to me that if I were taken from my home, locked in a cage, given no privacy, and stared at all day that I would be inclined to throw my feces too.









I promise that I will have more on-topic stuff in a couple of days.


----------



## Nostrano

My salami brings all the boys to the yard!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


My salami brings all the boys to the yard!












All of a sudden I am really rather nervous.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


My salami brings all the boys to the yard!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











All of a sudden I am really rather nervous.



















lol I find this rather disturbing


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Help!

My cat walked across my keyboard and now everything is so small that I can't read!


you're cat pressed crtl+ -









ctrl+0 resets to normal
ctrl++ makes it go bigger
and ctrl+scroll wheel does everything


----------



## Nostrano

This is all because we get bored between updates

...

You know we love you <3


----------



## Syrillian

What is this thread about again?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


What is this thread about again?



















What do you get when you cross salami with monkey feces?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


What do you get when you cross salami with monkey feces?


...something that I saw in a freak-show in Subic Bay?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


...something that I saw in a freak-show in Subic Bay?










Ok, now I'm never going to the phillipines


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Ok, now I'm never going to the phillipines










Dood!

You have to go... 2 words (one hyphenated)

Ping-Pong balls









Alos, Okinawa has some outrageous...erm... "nightlife".


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Dood!

You have to go... 2 words (one hyphenated)

Ping-Pong balls









Alos, Okinawa has some outrageous...erm... "nightlife".


lol!









But yeah I've heard a lot of stuff about the nightlife and beaches there from a couple of my friends. I really do want to go when I get a chance









But I'm still NOT getting anywhere near subic bay!


----------



## Nostrano

Okinawa is japan, not the phillipines aint it


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Okinawa is japan, not the phillipines aint it

Almost.









It is an Island unto itself. I spent a year stationed there, that is when I took a Float to the Phillipines.


----------



## Nostrano

I like Okinawa, its beautiful weather and scenery, and cheap beer, it also had shows on TV i understood







like family guy


----------



## Syrillian

I enjoyed it, but I spent much of my time in the North (Camp Schwab and Camp Hansen) the rest of the time was spent down at Kinser (logistical operations).

Such a small island with so much on it.


----------



## Danbeme32

I have friends from the Philippines and the stories they tell me. I WANT TO GO THERE


----------



## Syrillian

Indeed!









...not for the timid or sheltered.

(no offense, but it will shock the bejeebus outta those that have not experienced the wild (and raunchy) side of the Night).


----------



## Nostrano

I stayed at the Laguna Garden hotel, its a beautiful place


----------



## Manyak

You guys should check out the Mediterranean countries if you get a chance. You know, like Greece and Lebanon and what not. The nightlife over there is crazy as hell! Back in high school over there I must have spent more time out partying than I did in class, lol.

But the best part is how you go you can rent a speedboat and drive yourself to another country for a party, then drive back just in time for breakfast!


----------



## nategr8ns

I'm going to Italy next april, but it's a tour organized by a teacher (she invited a bunch of people, sophomore-senior)
I really want to go to Greece though, I have Greek blood







.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
You guys should check out the Mediterranean countries if you get a chance. You know, like Greece and Lebanon and what not. The nightlife over there is crazy as hell! Back in high school over there I must have spent more time out partying than I did in class, lol.

But the best part is how you go you can rent a speedboat and drive yourself to another country for a party, then drive back just in time for breakfast!

Oh yeaahhh...

I have spent a fair amount of time down on the Costa Del Sol in Espana, in fact I am going there in a couple of weeks.

And indeed, Greece is awesome. I went on a 2-week excurion through the Southern region (started in Athens) and then out to the Ionian Islands of Ithica and Kephalonia. Delphi was especially nice.

Amazing.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Oh yeaahhh...

I have spent a fair amount of time down on the Costa Del Sol in Espana, in fact I am going there in a couple of weeks.

And indeed, Greece is awesome. I went on a 2-week excurion through the Southern region (started in Athens) and then out to the Ionian Islands of Ithica and Kephalonia. Delphi was especially nice.

Amazing.


God I need to get out of the states. The only place I go out of state is Puerto Rico.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


I'm going to Italy next april, but it's a tour organized by a teacher (she invited a bunch of people, sophomore-senior)
I really want to go to Greece though, *I have Greek blood *







.


So Do I,
Right next door to the Croatian Blood.
I have a nice collection now, mwahahaha.

I'm not really a vampire guys


----------



## Nostrano

Wait, you people are distracting us from the updates - im confused, this is a case building thread isn't it?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Wait, you people are distracting us from the updates - im confused, this is a case building thread isn't it?


Tell that to the naked chicks on the beach in Cyprus.


----------



## Nostrano

Gladly, i will gladly go there!

I may get a tad distracted though


----------



## TnB= Gir

I've never been outside of America.


----------



## nategr8ns

I've been to Canada a few times (







)


----------



## TnB= Gir

I don't speak Canadian.


----------



## nategr8ns

yeah, me neither. They even have their street signs in Canadian! (at least in montreal). They're supposed to be bilingual, but montreal hates americans.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


yeah, me neither. They even have their street signs in Canadian! (at least in montreal). They're supposed to be bilingual, but montreal hates americans.


Yeah...








Niagra Falls was all English though, so that's good.

PS We need more updates.


----------



## pjlietz

Hey hey guys..... Don't make me give out any warnings, lol


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Hey hey guys..... Don't make me give out any warnings, lol










It's ok. As long as you aren't french kanadian


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
It's ok. As long as you aren't french kanadian









Qu'est-ce que c'est ton probleme avec les Canadiannes Francaise? Elles sont tres belles









....god I haven't spoken french in so long, I hope that came out right lol. And no I'm not canadian


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


What is this thread about again?



















Not sure, but it might be about monkey butlers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


What do you get when you cross salami with monkey feces?


Nostrano Monkey Butler?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I've never been outside of America.











Me neither


----------



## wastedtime

Its been a while since I looked at the logs.. I had a hard time trying to figure out where this was going


----------



## Indignity

Acrylic Love Baybee.............

{Edit} Sausage


----------



## Syrillian

Oh look.... it's another fine day in Off-Topic Land.









You guys







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
Its been a while since I looked at the logs.. *I had a hard time trying to figure out where this was going*









Wasted ~ You and me both... you and me both.

Somewhere amid these posts of ADD and OCD is a build log.

Haha.. seriously, I would get lost if I did not have the table of contents in post 2 to guide me.









*dreams about flying monkey butlers.... with diapers....*


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*dreams about flying monkey butlers.... with diapers....*


----------



## TnB= Gir

Whatever I did, I didn't do it.


----------



## Syrillian

That's my story, and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Nostrano

I am NOT a salami!


----------



## wastedtime

omg


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## Syrillian

Pandemonium ensues...

Chaos rules.


----------



## repo_man

*runs into thread with a bath-towel cape making whoosh sounds*

ANNNNNNAAAARCHYYYYYYY!:swearing:

*WHOOSH* Awayyy!


----------



## WBaS




----------



## Indignity

No Friggin Way!!


----------



## WBaS

Indignity, I must admit... I liked your old avatar with the Ultimate Warrior better. haha


----------



## illidan

man this is so beautifull... just finish reading those 132 pages, too bad there is so much offtopic posts, but ok... awsome build, so detailed!!

respekt!!


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


man this is so beautifull... just finish reading those 132 pages, too bad there is so much offtopic posts, but ok... awsome build, so detailed!!

respekt!!


Without the OT, it's just a gallery.

This way, it's a journey together into madness


----------



## illidan

yea... i didn't say it's "bad" in bad way


----------



## wastedtime

Now I want an update ... updateee.. ...update.....


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


...something that I saw in a freak-show in Subic Bay?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Dood!

You have to go... 2 words (one hyphenated)

Ping-Pong balls









Alos, Okinawa has some outrageous...erm... "nightlife".


Haha, Subic FTW! I almost spit out my drink when I saw ping-pong balls in your post. A game of smiles anyone? I know you know what that means.

Oh, and all you salami eating flying monkeys out there are all out of your minds. This thread is by far the most OT Syrillian thread out there, and that's saying a lot!


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Indignity

Watch where you point that thing Gir!

Oh & will somebody let Cyber-D know that thing is moving towards his shop?


----------



## nategr8ns

I don't know, it looks to me as if it already rose up past Virginia







.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Watch where you point that thing Gir!

*Oh & will somebody let Cyber-D know that thing is moving towards his shop?*

















Aw man Indy, I'm tearing up! Funniest post I've read all day,LOL.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Actually, looks like it's heading for Pennsylvania straight for catmmm...


----------



## Syrillian

RUN, Catmmm...Runnn!


----------



## Indignity




----------



## Syrillian

... lets see if I can nudge this thread in the right direction...

After spending a fair amount of time on the CF angle hardware runners, I needed to think about something else: The HDD cage and the PSU trays and slide-systems.

Here are the raw panels:










Panels grooved and then cut to size. The smaller pieces will be the end-caps (stops).










These are the CF angle hardware runners. They are almost done, but a final polish will be required:




























One of the top-panel runners was too long to fit alongside the top bezel so I needed to cut it down and shape it to fit:



















Here are the completed CCL end-caps:



















Tonight or tomorrow morning I will start the final assembly of the main panels.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Soo pretty...


----------



## wastedtime

Final Assembly starts







..... I cant wait ...


----------



## arekieh

i hate u.....
lol its amazing


----------



## coffeejunky

Oh man, that polished acrylic is sooo nice. Those CCFLs look stock








There really is only one emoticon to describe it -


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 









Final Assembly starts







..... I cant wait ...

agreed 100% with this post cant wait for the final







pics


----------



## zlojack

Wow... I can't believe you polished that and made it by hand!

Unreal!


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Gents.

Much time was spent with 1/2" squares of varying grits of sandpaper to get the shape the way I desired.

I am certain that there are more effective manners in which to accomplish this *cough* _scroll saw_ *cough*...maybe Santa Claus will remember how "good" I was this year...?









I am about to head out and do some work on the feet so that I can bond them to the base and then finally start assembling the main panels with the CF angles.

There is still much to be done, but this is a turning-point that I am quite happy to have reached.


----------



## CattleRustler

just kill me now
:faint:









excellent work Syrillian


----------



## Indignity

I still don't see how you haven't been approached by somebody wanting to start a custom acrylic doo-dad manufacturing business.

By the way, have you looked at TribalOverkill's latest video post in his worklog yet?







... I know you don't mention flame polishing much in your logs, but it was a pretty cool discovery.


----------



## repo_man

It's coming together!!

I'm all giddy like a kid on Christmas Eve Syr!


----------



## pjlietz

Absolutely stunning Syr! I'm holding my breath for assembled case pic's so you'd better hurry before I die, lol.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

It seems that your skills (and patience) exponentially increase with each mod you do. I hope your point of diminishing returns lies far ahead. Those parts are beauteous!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Every day I get more and more proud of the fact that I have something made by Syrillian.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Every day I get more and more proud of the fact that I have something made by Syrillian.









And every day my plan to break into your house and steal it becomes more and more intricate...

If only I had a team of Mexican immigrants, a helicopter, two guns, a small rabbit, a tooth brush, and a large Italian mother.

I haven't commented on your work properly in a while Syrillian - I'm sorry







You know I'm reading it even when I'm not commenting it, and it's only getting better (which I didn't think was possible).

Influences like you are the reason I mod.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


And every day my plan to break into your house and steal it becomes more and more intricate...

If only I had a team of Mexican immigrants, a helicopter, two guns, a small rabbit, a tooth brush, and *a large Italian mother.*

I haven't commented on your work properly in a while Syrillian - I'm sorry







You know I'm reading it even when I'm not commenting it, and it's only getting better (which I didn't think was possible).

Influences like you are the reason I mod.


I'm half salami if you ask gir, i think i may be able to help you with that one









Anyway Syr, i LOVE this thread, im getting a velociraptor tomorrow to replace my dead raptor X, i cant wait they look AMAZING!

I am amazed at how nice this is turning out to be, everything seems to flow and look perfect! you are too good at modding, i keep thinking of putting dremel to case in a mod i have an idea for, but i know i will mess it up









Anyway keep up the good work, make me proud


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


I'm half salami if you ask gir, i think i may be able to help you with that one









Anyway Syr, i LOVE this thread, im getting a velociraptor tomorrow to replace my dead raptor X, i cant wait they look AMAZING!

I am amazed at how nice this is turning out to be, everything seems to flow and look perfect! you are too good at modding, i keep *thinking of putting dremel to ase in a mod i have an idea for, but i know i will mess it up







*
Anyway keep up the good work, make me proud










Dude, what a typo. I read that as 'dremel to arse'


----------



## Nostrano

Well, you know, sometimes you just have to "conect" with your equipment


----------



## Syrillian

*deep breath*

*hits multi-quote repeatedly*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Wow... I can't believe you polished that and made it by hand!

Unreal!


Danke, Zlo. Much time was spent on the small pieces, and it is not always easy for me to handle and manipulate small delicate objects...









But, when I start to get frustrated I put the work down, load up Ravenholm or the Hospital level in HL2:E1 and blast the living daylights out of some Zombies...

(Low-Life is another therapeutic level







)

... ah, all better.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


just kill me now
:faint:









excellent work Syrillian










Sorry, no can do CR... you gotta finish The Intelligence









Hehe... thanks for the praise.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


I still don't see how you haven't been approached by somebody wanting to start a custom acrylic doo-dad manufacturing business.

By the way, have you looked at TribalOverkill's latest video post in his worklog yet?







... I know you don't mention flame polishing much in your logs, but it was a pretty cool discovery.


Indy! How's the OCN Anchorman for Off-Topic today?

Yeah... sponsorship. I decided awhile back that I was not going to mix business with pleasure, and creating and building is most pleasurable indeed.

Yes - I have seen the video. TribalOverkill is a wildly talented man that uses said talent with alacrity and precision. There are some things that are regarded as universally "excellent", and the workmanship is undisputable regardless of background or personal-interest. TribalOverkills creations are thus.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


It's coming together!!

I'm all giddy like a kid on Christmas Eve Syr!










Oh man! I am so chomping at the bit to get this done... but that is why I must slow down.

"Haste makes waste" is not just a quaint colloquialism (at least for me - lol).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Absolutely stunning Syr! I'm holding my breath for assembled case pic's so you'd better hurry before I die, lol.


Please do not die on my cause, Master PJ; such a burden is more than I could bear... besides, who would keep all us undiciplined rabble in line? hm?

heh... Truth be know, this project is most likely not due for completion until the end of September (?)...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


It seems that your skills (and patience) exponentially increase with each mod you do. I hope your point of diminishing returns lies far ahead. Those parts are beauteous!


Brother John...

A powerful blessing from one Modder to another. ~Namaste.

Thanks for the nod.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Every day I get more and more proud of the fact that I have something made by Syrillian.










I am pleased that you are satisfied with your testbench.

You were great through the entire process, what with all my "forgetting this", and "blah, blah, blah that"... thanks for not blowing a fuse.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


And every day my plan to break into your house and steal it becomes more and more intricate...

If only I had a team of Mexican immigrants, a helicopter, two guns, a small rabbit, a tooth brush, and a large Italian mother.

I haven't commented on your work properly in a while Syrillian - I'm sorry







You know I'm reading it even when I'm not commenting it, and it's only getting better (which I didn't think was possible).

Influences like you are the reason I mod.



Mr. Prosser. Always an honor to see you post in my little threads.

Thanks for the keeping the Homefires burning.

...oh! and you might need 2 large Italian Mothers.. .GirFace is a Tiger...

rawr!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


I'm half salami if you ask gir, i think i may be able to help you with that one









Anyway Syr, i LOVE this thread, im getting a velociraptor tomorrow to replace my dead raptor X, i cant wait they look AMAZING!

I am amazed at how nice this is turning out to be, everything seems to flow and look perfect! you are too good at modding, i keep thinking of putting dremel to case in a mod i have an idea for, but i know i will mess it up









Anyway keep up the good work, make me proud










Domo, Nosalami...erm!... I mean, Nostrano









And yeah... check out coffee's comment. LOL! That is how I read it too.

The mental images that came to mind have scarred me for life...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Dude, what a typo. I read that as 'dremel to arse'











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Well, you know, sometimes you just have to "conect" with your equipment




















*whew*... that was a mouthful (I know someone's gonna say it)

The side panels are bonding as I type. I was hoping to get the cover on tonight, but I will wait...


----------



## Syrillian

Not really an update, but I am pretty excited about this part as it means that the project is finally starting to look like something, not just a bunch of acrylic pieces that have no rhyme or reason.










When all is done, the bare hardware will be capped off... in black of course.


















My hope is to have the chassis panels in place along with the motherboard support, the CF motherboard tray, and the optical drive housing in place within a week.

"whew!" I gotta admit.. this _Arcane Arts _non-sense is toilsome (is that a word?).


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*snip*
"whew!" I gotta admit.. this _Arcane Arts _non-sense is toilsome (is that a word?).











That was quite the multi quote. And because Merriam-Webster was browsing your work log, toilsome is now a word.


----------



## repo_man

Its coming together!!!


----------



## WBaS

lol Syr you are the multi quote king!

I am continually impressed by the quality of your work. Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Syrillian

Heh...









I was compelled... possesed even...

This evening I will be working on 3 different side-projects that need to be wrapped up this week.

...and I eagerly await the release of the 4870 x2 GPU's


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Heh...









I was compelled... possesed even...

This evening I will be working on 3 different side-projects that need to be wrapped up this week.

...and I eagerly await the release of the 4870 x2 GPU's









<3


----------



## WBaS

I wish I had the money for a card like that. But then again... if I had the money for a card like that... I wouldn't be running an X2 6000+ either...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Are you going to be wc'ing the x2s Syrillian?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Are you going to be wc'ing the x2s Syrillian?


Yes Sir.









I plan to put the CPU and the NB on one loop, and the 4870 x2's on the second loop; the SB and the MOSFETs are gonna be air for now.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


I wish I had the money for a card like that. But then again... if I had the money for a card like that... I wouldn't be running an X2 6000+ either...


Fwiw, I had to work extra to get the moola to purchase them.

...and imho there is nothing to scoff at when considering the X2 6000+

Bear in mind that we are all just a bunch of spoiled tech-heads.


----------



## WBaS

Yeah I mean I _could_ afford a killer machine... but I need to save up money for other things... such as paying off college, car, rent, and perhaps an engagement ring for my gf. For now my system will do. I'm really looking forward to nehalem though!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Yeah I mean I _could_ afford a killer machine... but I need to save up money for other things... such as paying off college, car, rent, and perhaps an engagement ring for my gf. For now my system will do. I'm really looking forward to nehalem though!


Then you are wise with your income.








....engagement, eh?

So, your GF is the one for you to marry? (Sorry for being publicly nosy, but love is a many splendored thing).

I'm "Hermit-Man", so I guess I don;t have the responsibilites that many adults have... it's neither "good" nor "bad", merely what it is.

As for GPU's, I am still a little wary. Vista U64 has been giving some headaches and I hope to work around them so that I can get all that I can from the cards.


----------



## repo_man

Syr, hai hai buddy!

Just dropping in and making my morning rounds *nods head with cup of coffee*

Hey, check me out, I got my [email protected] postbit too while you were working on that snazzy case!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Syr, hai hai buddy!

Just dropping in and making my morning rounds *nods head with cup of coffee*

Hey, check me out, I got my [email protected] postbit too while you were working on that snazzy case!










Speaking of post bits.

*nudges repo*


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Then you are wise with your income.








....engagement, eh?

So, your GF is the one for you to marry? (Sorry for being publicly nosy, but love is a many splendored thing).

I'm "Hermit-Man", so I guess I don;t have the responsibilites that many adults have... it's neither "good" nor "bad", merely what it is.

As for GPU's, I am still a little wary. Vista U64 has been giving some headaches and I hope to work around them so that I can get all that I can from the cards.











Heh... I don't mind...

Yeah I think she's the one. We dated for about 2.5 years back in highschool and for one reason or another I decided I needed a change and broke up with her. 5 years later (and about 2 years ago) we decided to get back together. We argue now and then, especially about the different things we did when we were not together, but other than that, things are going great. I really couldn't be happier with anyone else.

I lol'd at the "Hermit-Man" comment. I agree that there is nothing wrong with it. It is what it is. I've always been really social, but recently I find myself becoming more "hermit-like". haha. I think it has something to do with my computer hobby.









But back on topic (kinda), I hope you have good luck with the cards. I don't have any experience with Vista, 64-bit, or X2 gfx cards... so I really can't relate there


----------



## TnB= Gir

OOOH OOOH OOOH

Syrillian and Girface!

Hermit-Man and Hermit-Boy!

Kinda like batman and robin, but moar tech savvy.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


OOOH OOOH OOOH

Syrillian and Girface!

Hermit-Man and Hermit-Boy!

Kinda like batman and robin, but moar tech savvy.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
OOOH OOOH OOOH

Syrillian and Girface!

Hermit-Man and Hermit-Boy!

Kinda like batman and robin, but moar tech savvy.









Sigged!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yay I did something speecial!


----------



## ice_owl

Looking spiffy Syr, your attention to detail is quite something to gawk at. The design and engineering aspect of this mod is truly astounding. (OK enough brown nosing) More updates please.


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you Mr. Owl.









Hmmm... update... well, not much to mention.

I have been working on several side-projects that I would like to wrap up by Friday, so I will not be doing any fabrication on this project until then.

I did however purchase 2 of these:










I have also decided to put the MOSFETs and the SB on passive Enzotech heatsinks.

The CPU and the NB will get one loop. The GPU's will get the 2nd loop.

The modular-cooling design aspect of this case allows for a myriad of cooling options Air, Liquid or a hybrid. In the future I might switch to a triple loop and put then liquid cool the SB and the MOSFETs, but that is all up in the air.

There is enough mounting leeway and space in the case to have a quad-loop each with a 220mm radiator.... but that would be... well... ridiculous and excessive?

...but I suppose that this build is already that.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
OOOH OOOH OOOH

Syrillian and Girface!

Hermit-Man and Hermit-Boy!

Kinda like batman and robin, but *moar tech savvy*.


----------



## WBaS

Ridiculous and excessive are what we on OCN love!


----------



## pjlietz

Ohh sexy hardware update! Very nice Syr.

...... ridiculous and excessive.... No such thing my friend!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









errrm. i guess im Alfred...







?


----------



## afzsom




----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

There is enough mounting leeway and space in the case to have a quad-loop each with a 220mm radiator.... but that would be... well... ridiculous and excessive?

...but I suppose that this build is already that.









Please do it. Do not go for air. Air is compromise.


----------



## Syrillian

WBaS ~ Indeed... this is *Over*clock.net.

Never the less, any notion of practicality was lost long ago...

...perhaps this is the onset of my senility.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Ohh sexy hardware update! Very nice Syr.

...... ridiculous and excessive.... No such thing my friend!

Vindicated by Master Lietz.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
errrm. i guess im Alfred...







?

You prepared to wear a Tux?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 









Thanks Friend, afzsom.

I hope that the Fuzion is treating you well...?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Please do it. Do not go for air. Air is compromise.



















Yah, for now the SB and the MOSFETs are on air. The potential problem is with the flow-rate. I will have:

Laing (D5 vario) pushing through a 480, Fuzion V2 and an EK NB block (1/2" ID tubing); and, another Laing pushing through another 480 and 2 x 4870 x2's (erm.. dats alotta "x2"'s - lol).

I have been informed by a trusted source that the SB block is [sic] "abnormally" restrictive. I may play around for awhile with different combinations... besides, I still need to wait for the GPU blocks to be released, of research what current blocks will fit.

Bu yeah.. I hear ya. Liquid is engaging.


----------



## afzsom

Fuzion is treating me very well indeed sir. Thanks! However, I regret that I haven't been using the custom hold down plate







I think I'll frame it though....


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Fuzion is treating me very well indeed sir. Thanks! However, I regret that I haven't been using the custom hold down plate







I think I'll frame it though....


You have something that has been touched by the hands of Syrillian and you aren't putting it to use?

Blasphemy I say!


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











Yah, for now the SB and the MOSFETs are on air. The potential problem is with the flow-rate. I will have:

Laing (D5 vario) pushing through a 480, Fuzion V2 and an EK NB block (1/2" ID tubing); and, another Laing pushing through another 480 and 2 x 4870 x2's (erm.. dats alotta "x2"'s - lol).

I have been informed by a trusted source that the SB block is [sic] "abnormally" restrictive. I may play around for awhile with different combinations... besides, I still need to wait for the GPU blocks to be released, of research what current blocks will fit.

Bu yeah.. I hear ya. Liquid is engaging.











Which SB block is that? (sorry if you already posted it)

I use EK blocks on my NB, SB and Mosfets, D-Tek Fusion on CPU and EK FC on the GPU. I know the Maximus Formula and the Rampage Formula are pretty much the same board.

Loops are CPU>NB>Mosfets and GPU>SB (used to have two X2's as well, but sold one)

Anyway, these are both on PA120.2 rads with MCP655's and my temps have been great.

Just saying. If you go with three loops, it should be fine, no?


----------



## Syrillian

GirFace... you make me







... (not in a "bad" way)

*shuffles about uncomortably*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Fuzion is treating me very well indeed sir. Thanks! However, I regret that I haven't been using the custom hold down plate







I think I'll frame it though....


I am pleased to hear that the block is alive and well.

I can't blame you for not using the bracket as it is only carbon fiber film that is covering a bad paint-job.

In truth, I was embarrased to send it to you. Thankfully you were gracious enough not to openly have a laff at me.

(or am I confusing the bracket that I sent you with someone else's)


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Which SB block is that? (sorry if you already posted it)

I use EK blocks on my NB, SB and Mosfets, D-Tek Fusion on CPU and D-Tek FC on the GPU. I know the Maximus Formula and the Rampage Formula are pretty much the same board.

Loops are CPU>NB>Mosfets and GPU>SB (used to have two X2's as well, but sold one)

Anyway, these are both on PA120.2 rads with MCP655's and my temps have been great.

Just saying. If you go with three loops, it should be fine, no?


Yes, three loops would be fine...more than.









In hindsight I would go (1 x 360) loop and (2 x 220) loops - or perhaps (3 x 220) loops...

...or









lol... or perhaps (2 x 220) loops and a Pa160

Right now I have 2 480 rads (HW Labs). Once the sig-rig is stripped of hardware I will have 2 PA120.2 radiators to play with.

Incidentally, I have started to make the blanks and the optional front panels that can incorporate the loop variants listed above... well, I drew them out on the panels, but no fabrication has been done.

Oh! ...and I almost forgot, the SB is EK-NB/SB ASUS 4 block.


----------



## miggs78

This is just brilliant!!.. :drools:

Honestly so much detail, Syrillian that is why I signed in your Fan Club







. because you do such a wonderful work in your case mods and you always appreciate people's comments.

...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miggs78*


This is just brilliant!!.. :drools:

Honestly so much detail, Syrillian that is why I signed in your Fan Club







. because you do such a wonderful work in your case mods and you always appreciate people's comments.

...










You reminded me!

http://www.overclock.net/group.php?groupid=3

Join up!

Oh and Syrillian, I am getting a camera this week (FINALLY!, right?) so I will be able to post final pics of the tech station. I am absolutely amazed at how good the cable management is on this.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miggs78*


This is just brilliant!!.. :drools:

Honestly so much detail, Syrillian that is why I signed in your Fan Club







. because you do such a wonderful work in your case mods and you always appreciate people's comments.

...










I am honored, Mr. Miggs.









Thank you for the kudos and the fuel to forge ahead.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*









*snip* Syrillian, I am getting a camera this week (FINALLY!, right?) so I will be able to post final pics of the tech station. I am absolutely amazed at how good the cable management is on this.


YaY! Can't wait to see the 'ol dually in action. I never did load it up...

I saw your thread. I have been thinking about that build and its "delicate nature"... Is it performing to your expectations?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


YaY! Can't wait to see the 'ol dually in action. I never did load it up...

I saw your thread. I have been thinking about that build and its "delicate nature"... Is it performing to your expectations?


Are you referring to the 780i Woes thread? It killed one of my raptors, but I think everything is stable now. I remain optimistic though. Everything is doing great, and I like the ability to add another GTS when they drop to $100 used.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Are you referring to the 780i Woes thread? It killed one of my raptors, but I think everything is stable now. I remain optimistic though. Everything is doing great, and I like the ability to add another GTS when they drop to $100 used.












Whaaaa?!?!?! Oh Man! :swearing:

*Taps sounds mournfully for the fallen Raptor*

But no, I was thinking about a thread wherein you requested a camera.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Oh I see. Yea the raptor dying ticked me off a bit, but as the saying goes, stuff happens, so there's no need to dwell on it.

I ended up trading with someone for a Nikon Coolpix S9. Anything is better than the cell phone camera


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Oh I see. Yea the raptor dying ticked me off a bit, but as the saying goes, stuff happens, so there's no need to dwell on it.

I ended up trading with someone for a Nikon Coolpix S9. Anything is better than the cell phone camera









My nikon d2h is still king tho







It's a shame that image shack won't take raw files. That, and I can't use the fixed lens' unless I wish to put the items several hundred feet away. But enough about cameras, this case will be truly amazing, just like all of your work. It's been great to be along for the ride so far. The off topic posts keep my easily-distracted mind amused for a while. And on that topic (or technically off-topic), I just heard this totally awesome Pink Floyd song that I hadn't heard before:


YouTube - Pink Floyd - Childhood's End


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Are you referring to the 780i Woes thread? It killed one of my raptors, but I think everything is stable now. I remain optimistic though. Everything is doing great, and I like the ability to add another GTS when they drop to $100 used.


Girface i'm in the same boat, my raptor x died last thursday, luckily it gave me an excuse o get the sexy velociraptor


----------



## Syrillian

So, I expect the 4870 x2's should be here this afternoon. Perhaps tomorrow as I have not recieved a shipment notification









If they do I will post some pics of the cards and the new heat sinks.

Nice vid, McStuff.










Years ago I spent a lot of time with Pink Floyd being piped into me noggin (_Final Cut _and_ Collection of Great Dance Songs_ were my favs).

Nosty ~ awww...







That bites.

hmm... are you sure you did not "help" it on its way so that you could get a VR? -lol, j/k


----------



## Litlratt

You better!


----------



## Syrillian

..but I just checked the status, and it says "Charged"









So most likely tomorrow.

No biggie, I have plenty to keep me occupied until then.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yes, three loops would be fine...more than.









In hindsight I would go (1 x 360) loop and (2 x 220) loops - or perhaps (3 x 220) loops...

...or









lol... or perhaps (2 x 220) loops and a Pa160

Right now I have 2 480 rads (HW Labs). Once the sig-rig is stripped of hardware I will have 2 PA120.2 radiators to play with.

Incidentally, I have started to make the blanks and the optional front panels that can incorporate the loop variants listed above... well, I drew them out on the panels, but no fabrication has been done.

Oh! ...and I almost forgot, the SB is EK-NB/SB ASUS 4 block.


I use that same block on my SB. It may be restrictive, but I've had no trouble with temps on my cards, even when I had CrossfireX pumping out the heat from 4 GPUs.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Nosty ~ awww...







That bites.

hmm... are you sure you did not "help" it on its way so that you could get a VR? -lol, j/k


I swear i didnt help it along at all, i have to save money for my new car so i didnt really have the money for HD Pr0n, but when it died i thought "If need's must" then a 40 minute drive and Â£192 gone, but it is pure secks


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









..but I just checked the status, and it says "Charged"









So most likely tomorrow.

No biggie, I have plenty to keep me occupied until then.


Updated to *"Shipped"*










*Nosty* ~ .... are you "sure"









lolzalot... I kid my Friend.









So... you liking that little VR?


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Updated to *"Shipped"*










*Nosty* ~ .... are you "sure"









lolzalot... I kid my Friend.









So... you liking that little VR?

lol im sure, but yes it is sooooo nice, at first i didnt want to put it in the hard drive cage out of sight because it looks soooo nice, he is like a pet, i'll call him Wilbur


----------



## McStuff

You people and your fancy, super fast sata drives. I'm still chugging along here on all IDE. But hopefully on my new rig, it'll be all sata, except for maybe one IDE hdd.


----------



## Syrillian

All hail, "Wilbur"!

May he store and disseminate data for a long time and without fail.

"Hail! Wilbur"


----------



## Syrillian

Mounting objects to the inner or outer walls was approached much the same way that the carbon fiber braces were mounted. The aforementioned hardware needed to be robust, so smaller hardware (6/32, 8/32) was out of the question. The carbon fiber braces and the hardware are not merely cosmetic; they are a requirement for the case to achieve the needed strength.

Both the window panels and the top-side exhaust fan are not load bearing, although the side-panel windows do lend something to the overall equation of structural rigidity. For these parts I used push-in â€œtâ€-nuts and low-profile allen-head bolts.










These allowed a fairly flush mounting solution that firstly performs up to par and secondly looked fairly decent.
Here are a couple images of the receiving end of the counter-parts that are mounted on the inside of the top panel. These will be used to mount the top-side exhaust.



















A couple of shots with the top, bottom and sides bonded and bolted.



















The windows are made of Â¼â€ bronze acrylic, and will be mounted to the exterior of the case.










And lastly, a shot of the approximate placement of the top bezel:










Next step is to start building up the internal structures so that I can mount the motherboard rails, the exhaust fan and then cut the carbon fiber motherboard tray to size.


----------



## TnB= Gir

So shinyyyyyyyy


----------



## WBaS

I think I just pee'd my pants


----------



## iandroo888

nice job bro. cant wait to see this get more assembled. lookin great so far!


----------



## pjlietz

Oh my....

Ya that's all I got.... I.. need.... time.....

Very nice Sir Syrillian.


----------



## miggs78

Nice work Sir Syrillian. Case is shiny!!..


----------



## TnB= Gir

Men: Suckers for breasts and shiny things.


----------



## repo_man

It's so.....amazing....


----------



## BittenReaper

Good god









When are these going to be mass-produced? 
I want one!


----------



## arekieh

omg.... wow


----------



## DaCrusader

My pants...

You're a bad man >:-(


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

dude - you seriously are the case mod god. That is so beautiful, it ain't even near finished yet.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Oh oh!!!!

Another debate????

Could Slash do this?

YouTube - Buckethead bass


Buckethead on his own is a good musician, I will admit that.

But he will NEVER replace Slash. Chinese Democracy and this "new" G N' R FAILS without Slash.


----------



## Syrillian

Gracias, Gentleman. I had a few moments there were things were not going well, but it was only cause I do not know the difference between left and right, and up and down.

Once I sorted myself out I was able to assemble the panels and start thinking about the internal construction.

As for guitar...

Check this guy out:

  
 YouTube - Insanely Amazing Guitar Solo  



 
 Thanks for the Buckethead vid, Indy.

I am in no way a rock musician (or any musician for that matter), but I always dreamed of being an axe-man.

*daydreams*

P.S. I got a shipping confirmation from Newegg, the GPU's should behere today.


----------



## wastedtime

A little late on the update ...but...


----------



## Syrillian

Wow... We have our own little MTV-a-la-guitar-god-bonanza going on.

This is awesome.









It really is simultaneously uplifting and humbling to listen to such amazing sounds: the ethereal strings that make me move, feel, breath and live.

Without music I would be a husk, bereft of life and expression. A purer form of catharsis is not known to me...

...how odd as I have not played a musical instrument for over 2.5 decades.

Jimi H. is a great example of magical-music. Perhaps it is just my ignorance in the way of the Guitar, but when I see him play, and attempt to corelate his hand movements with the notes and sounds that emanate from his guitar it almost seems like he is coaxing the sounds from the object: like some mage waving his hands above an inanimate object... and bringing it to life.

Yes, music is fundamental and necessary for me.

Here is another aspect of life that brings me pleasure (no not the silly stickers)










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Without music I would be a husk, bereft of life and expression. A purer form of catharsis is not known to me...

Whoo! Well said, friend!

And get ready for an emotional release, cause my 2008 Xmas Mix CD is just 4 months away!

(and your already on the mailing list!)










This years mix is going to be a bit subdued and provocative ... about love ... love gained or love lost ... with a lot of spoken word/film ripped stuff thrown in for good measure.

Look forward to it, bro.

(and your work continues to, in a good way, sicken me)

...

Best!

.joel


----------



## TnB= Gir

Oh we know you want some Ruby Syrillian


----------



## zacbrain

yeah i need muzak too.


----------



## Syrillian

*sigh*

After a rude outburst that I deeply regret in another thread I thought I would come here to cool my heels, and to help regain my equilibrium.

Gah! ...somethings can not be undone. I'm sorry.









*deeper sigh*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Whoo! Well said, friend!

And get ready for an emotional release, cause my 2008 Xmas Mix CD is just 4 months away!

(and your already on the mailing list!)










This years mix is going to be a bit subdued and provocative ... about love ... love gained or love lost ... with a lot of spoken word/film ripped stuff thrown in for good measure.

Look forward to it, bro.

(and your work continues to, in a good way, sicken me)

...

Best!

.joel



Heyah, Joel.

Thank you for keeping me on your list. I have thoroughly enjoyed '07's meddle, and I look forward to this years compilation.... right now music is needed like a poultice.

P.S. Would you care for some Dimenhydrinate to ease your nausea?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Oh we know you want some Ruby Syrillian




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


yeah i need muzak too.










You and me both, Broham.









*Hardware:*

Well, I wasn't going to mess with these until this weekend, but last night I got antsy and needed to blow off some steam so I went ahead and installed them on the testbench. There were a couple of issues at first, but Grunion was kind enough to set me straight on both occasions.

Here are a couple of shots that I posted in the 4870 x2 owners thread:


----------



## arekieh

DUAL 4870X2's???????????

thats insane,
have fun with that, now go max out crysis for us


----------



## WBaS

You're making me jealous! Stop with all this fancy hardware!










And OT: Syr, I didn't find your outburst all that bad. I think many of us feel the same way about that verbal abuse topic. It's just upsetting that people can be so disrespectful. I'm here for ya man...


----------



## Nostrano

What did i miss? nice hardware there Syr just needs a lick of green an it will be good to go


----------



## nategr8ns

wow, those cards look awesome!
And yes, Jimi Hendrix is a rock god. Without him, there would be no inspiration for effect pedals!
Speaking of Jimi, I'm in Washington now, where he grew up. I visited the hill where he sat and watched Elvis Presley play a concert here, and where 13 years later my dad sat watching a jimi hendrix concert (yes, for real!). I also saw his exibit in the EMP (Experience Music Project) Museum.


----------



## WBaS

lol I love this rather large music tangent we're on.


----------



## iandroo888

wow those cards look long....  benchmarks? gpu folding under my name (cmon i wanna get into the contest T_T.. i can barely make it to top 60)?


----------



## BittenReaper

I agree with WBaS, Syr.. 
Your outburst wasn't that bad at all. 
Emotions do get the best of us sometimes, but at least you handled your emotions better than oh.. say, this kid?









  
 Crazy German Kid


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Those x'2 look pretty sick.

What's all this about Syrillian going full throttle on someone (its the really niceguy-type former Marines that you have to watch out for







)? I couldn't imagine that; judging strictly from Syr's character, I'm sure the individual had it coming to them.


----------



## DarkNite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BittenReaper* 
I agree with WBaS, Syr..
Your outburst wasn't that bad at all.
Emotions do get the best of us sometimes, but at least you handled your emotions better than oh.. say, this kid?









Crazy German Kid

Too bad he's just acting lol


----------



## TnB= Gir

Is that "Anvil" that you have them on right now Syrillian?


----------



## radodrill

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *WBaS*   lol I love this rather large music tangent we're on.  
What tangent? It's a secondary topic









Here goes more









Why don't we celebrate at the House of the Rising Sun?

  
 YouTube - The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964)


----------



## McStuff

Because I was bored?:










And if my paint skills aren't good enough to convey my thoughts, the pics is blaming indignity for all of the off topicness(mostly to move the blame away from me







).


----------



## repo_man

McStuff







I think it's pretty accurate!


----------



## Indignity

WTH??? Isn't this the random picture thread? I see like every 2 weeks Syrillian posts a picture of some polished piece of plastic... I'm just trying to keep it lively in here!


----------



## Litlratt

We want more updates...........until then, this kid is awesome


YouTube - The Boxer - Sungha Jung


----------



## radodrill

How about the original

  
 YouTube - Dueling Banjos


----------



## repo_man

Oddly enough, I had just watched that same clip (the Deliverance dueling banjo's one) yesterday Rado,lol.


----------



## Halo2Vista

i want to see some benches on those cards. and happy modding to you Syr, may the mod god bless you with a glorious day.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Oddly enough, I had just watched that same clip (the Deliverance dueling banjo's one) yesterday Rado,lol.

Haha, So what genres of music do you like? I mostly listen to country and bluegrass, but also like Classical music.


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
Haha, So what genres of music do you like? I mostly listen to country and bluegrass, but also like Classical music.

Oh my Rado, country.... We may have to revoke your forum editors position over that, lol...










More updates Syr?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Haha, So what genres of music do you like? I mostly listen to country and bluegrass, but also like Classical music.


I listen to (at least a small amount) of every genre almost. I'm partial to hip-hop, classic rock, country, and bluegrass though.


----------



## McStuff

No one asked me about my musical tastes, I feel so left out


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Oh my Rado, country.... We may have to revoke your forum editors position over that, lol...










Looks like I'm not the only one









Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I listen to (at least a small amount) of every genre almost. I'm partial to hip-hop, classic rock, *country, and bluegrass* though.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Lol, this thread is starting to read like a chatroom session, considering its' randomness.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Eating thermal paste mixed with rabies infested racoon feces > listening to country music.

Imo.


----------



## zacbrain

^^^^^ >_>


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Eating thermal paste mixed with rabies infested racoon feces > listening to country music.

Imo.











It's actually a delicasy where i come from


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


^^^^^ >_>


Oh zaccy poo, you're Hispanic. You eat things 10 times worse than that and enjoy it









You know I love you zac <3


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Oh zaccy poo, you're Hispanic. You eat things 10 times worse than that and enjoy it









You know I love you zac <3

no the whole country music thing...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
no the whole country music thing...

Oh









<3?


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Oh









<3?









Cheating on me?

With him?!?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Eating thermal paste mixed with rabies infested racoon feces > listening to country music.

Imo.






























































Country radio is the best radio here in town.

If it's as bad as you claim, then why would top 40s and pop/rock radio air songs by country artists (i.e. Carrie Underwood's Before He Cheats)? And why would pop/rock artists such as Jewel, Jessica Simpson, and Darius Rucker transition to country music?


----------



## TnB= Gir

I never said that country music was terrible, simply that I do not like it.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I never said that country music was terrible, simply that I do not like it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Oh









<3?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*









Cheating on me?

With him?!?











...

Blanking me now!


----------



## TnB= Gir

I plead the fifth.


----------



## Nostrano




----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I plead the fifth.

the fifth....
amendment?
what is the fifth amendment
(sorry im canadian)


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:

FIFTH AMENDMENT [U.S. Constitution] - 'No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offence to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb, nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use without just compensation.'

The Fifth Amendment 'can be asserted in any proceeding, civil or criminal, administrative or judicial, investigatory or adjudicatory; and it protects against any disclosures which the witness reasonably believes could be used in a criminal prosecution or could lead to other evidence that might be so used.' Kastigar v. U.S., 406 U.S. 441, 44-45 ('72). A reasonable belief that information concerning income or assets might be used to establish criminal failure to file a tax return can support a claim of Fifth Amendment privilege. See U.S. v. Rendahl, 746 F.2d 553, 55-56 (9th Cir.'84).

The only way the Fifth Amendment can be asserted as to testimony is on a question-by-question basis. Rendahl, 746 F.2d at 555, citing with approval U.S. v. Bell, 448 F.2d 40, 42 (9th Cir.'71) (Fifth Amendment challenge premature on appeal from enforcement order; appellant must present himself for questioning after enforcement and as to each question elect to raise or not to raise the defense).

The appropriate device for compelling answers to incriminating questions is a government grant of use immunity. See Sharp, 920 F.2d at 1172.
Basically, you have the right to refuse to testify because it might incriminate yourself.


----------



## iandroo888

so im guessing syrillian wont gpu fold for me T_T lol

*ignores what u guys are talking about*


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 



















































Country radio is the best radio here in town.

If it's as bad as you claim, then why would top 40s and pop/rock radio air songs by country artists (i.e. Carrie Underwood's Before He Cheats)? And why would pop/rock artists such as Jewel, Jessica Simpson, and Darius Rucker transition to country music?

Music like that is popular because its catchy, not because its good. These songs are played over and over on the radio until no one can stand them any more, and then they're never played again.

Stuff by Led Zepplin or the Beatles, or the Rolling Stones, for example, is good music because its still popular today - in essence, it's timeless. Do you really think Carrie Underwood, or Soulja Boi, or the Killers will be listened to in 20 years? I doubt anyone other that diehard fans will still listen to those bands.

Oh, and they transition into country because there's more money in it.

OT: I'm really glad to see this coming together Syr, its looking amazing, and the build quality is exactly what we've come to expect from you - nothing short of perfection.


----------



## arekieh

lol


----------



## McStuff

Changing back to music:


YouTube - Pink Floyd - The Great Gig in the Sky


----------



## radodrill

OK here's a nice set of music









State song of WV; Country Roads by John Denver (Born Henry John Deutschendorf Jr.)

  
 John Denver - Country Roads


----------



## McStuff

Some more McLean:

  
 YouTube - Starry Starry Night


----------



## zacbrain

primus's cover of amos moses

  
 YouTube - Amos Moses [Jerry Reed Cover]


----------



## McStuff

Too long for just one video:

  
 YouTube - 2001: A Space Odyssey with Pink Floyd's Echoes (Part 1)


----------



## SmasherBasher

How do you embed those? Ive got a great one.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


How do you embed those? Ive got a great one.


just post the URL. make sure embedding isnt disabled on the video though


----------



## SmasherBasher

ummm
i cant get it to work


----------



## zacbrain

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*   ummm
i cant get it to work  
h ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj-GIAACClc

^^ like that just take out the space...well i put it there to see

and your get... 
  
 YouTube - The Dead Milkmen - Methodist Coloring Book


----------



## radodrill

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*   ummm
i cant get it to work  
Use the URL tags; like this:

Code:


Code:


[CODE][MEDIA=youtube]8O3Plt8DyMk[/MEDIA]

[/CODE]results in:

  
 Brad Paisley - I'm Gonna Miss Her


----------



## s1rrah

...

*Syrillian!!*

...


----------



## SmasherBasher

YouTube - 2001: A Space Odyssey with Pink Floyd - One Of These Days  



 









ZOMG it worked. 
Why didn't it work last time? I did exactly the same thing.


----------



## McStuff

Since radodrill was a selfish pig and nominated his own work for MOTM, he has a new theme song:

  
 YouTube - Pink Floyd - Pigs (Three Different Ones)  



 
I kid, I kid. I don't hate you...much.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Truely Superb work man! You have some great Skills!


----------



## Syrillian

Happy Monday.









-lol









There seems to be a wealth of music videos that has taken root within our thread... YaY!

Country Music has a special place in my heart as I was subjected to it for about 10 months when I lived in a place called, "Lake County".

Lake County is a... em... uhm... kinda "Hick-ish" (no offense intended - merely a descriptor). There was no other music to choose from in the Juke-box.

Never the less, I became quite fond of Faith Hill (She did an amazing duet with Carlos Santana on guitar). So beautiful and elegant.... Faith... not Carlos









And my ex-GF's Family are big into country living and the whole Farm-life thing... not my cup of tea for more than a short visit.

Updates: There will be no more updates for about a week and a half. I have spent the last few days finishing up side-projects, and wrestling with the new hardware... whose performance is not exactly astounding, but I think that I will be able to improve upon it (Vantage GPU score of 21000).

Right now artifacting is an issue with the GPU clocks over 775 / 950.

Once I have more time I will test each card individually to see I can glean any information.

Thanks for sharing the videos... Pink Floyd... So good. I spent a lot of time with "Division Bell" this weekend.

S1rrah ~ _/\\_ thanks Mang.

lsdmeasap ~ Thank you for the kudos.

I am running late, and have much to do so I hope that you all will understand as I give a collective "Danke" to you all.


----------



## repo_man

Have a good trip my friend, have fun and above all else BE SAFE !


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Have a good trip my friend, have fun and above all else BE SAFE !



















prophylactics FTW!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Have fun running noobs over with the forklift my friend!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
There seems to be a wealth of music videos that has taken root within our thread... YaY!

Country Music has a special place in my heart as I was subjected to it for about 10 months when I lived in a place called, "Lake County".

Lake County is a... em... uhm... kinda "Hick-ish" (no offense intended - merely a descriptor). There was no other music to choose from in the Juke-box.

Never the less, I became quite fond of Faith Hill (She did an amazing duet with Carlos Santana on guitar). So beautiful and elegant.... Faith... not Carlos









Glad you like the country; so here comes more










Jason Aldean - Hicktown


----------



## Indignity




----------



## radodrill

forgot one vid;


John Denver - Thank God I'm a Country Boy


----------



## _^MeRcY

Loving this system Syrillian, I hope to become good as you one day.


----------



## Manyak

Have a safe trip!!!


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Happy Monday.









-lol









There seems to be a wealth of music videos that has taken root within our thread... YaY!

Updates: There will be no more updates for about a week and a half.

Thanks for sharing the videos... Pink Floyd... So good. I spent a lot of time with "Division Bell" this weekend.

I am running late, and have much to do so I hope that you all will understand as I give a collective "Danke" to you all.











Note: as you can tell, I snipped a large part of this post out. I enjoy providing OCN with some of my favorite songs, so it's nice to contribute videos. No updates?







Division Bell is a really nice album. "What Do You Want From Me" and "Poles Apart" are a great duo of songs. Division Bell was Pink Floyd's only album in my lifetime (Released in 1994). Btw, I was picking out an avatar for xs because I'm new there and domo is as popular there. I figured I'd go for something Pink Floyd related, so I settled for the album cover of Division Bell.


----------



## Syrillian

Well... tomorrow I fly off to Switzerland, and then on to Espana for a week so this is on hold until I return... cause my house/kat sitter surely ain't gonna finish it for me.









I will have a few days to myself when I return, and my plan is to finish the interior and start the back panel as I attempt to shrug off the jet-lag.

As it stands right now the highest GPU score I have been able to achieve in Vantage is 21000 (+ a few points).

Imho that is mildly underwhelming, but perhaps I will be able to improve upon it as the months progress and newer Drivers are realeased? *hopes*

One suspected problem is the 800MHz (core) and 1000MHz (Mem) cap that ATI CCC places in ATI Overdrive.... but I am merely surmising.

I look forward to returning and to switching out the CPU's to see what I can get out of the QX6850.


----------



## CyberDruid

Have a great trip


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Maestro.


----------



## duffsr

Happy Trails Syrillian. Sounds like a nice trip.


----------



## radodrill

John Denver's Leaving on a Jet Plane seems so appropriate right now.

  
 John Denver - Leaving on a Jet Plane


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
John Denver's Leaving on a Jet Plane seems so appropriate right now.

John Denver - Leaving on a Jet Plane

I'm partial to Jet Airliner:


YouTube - The Steve Miller Band - Jet Airliner - A380


----------



## Nostrano

Syr is one Ripped Mo Fo, i am now destoying all my plans at stealing his cases, just incase he decides to hunt me down


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Enjoy yourself and your travels.


----------



## wastedtime

Dang no updates... for a week and a half.. at least post some gleaming pieces of acrylic .. please


----------



## Syrillian

duffse, Rado, McStuff, Nosty, and Brodda-John...

Thank you for wishing me well in my little escape.

I must concede that I need a little time away from work to put things back into a perspective that I feel is tolerable... so that I can be as such as well.

I got off of work early today (thanks, Bossly!), and cleaned the house and stocked the refrigerator... and now I am doing laundry... oh Joy!

Bleh.







@ domestic chores. -lol.

Thanks for all the music videos, Guys. I really enjoyed our little sojourn into the music realm.

*whistles a cheery tune*


----------



## Nostrano

There will be lots waiting for you when you get back


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Dang no updates... for a week and a half.. at least post some gleaming pieces of acrylic .. please


















.... perhaps I can piece something together









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


There will be lots waiting for you when you get back


Oh Good-Godfrey... just please don't get me banned or my thread deleted, or burn the place down, or.... well, you get the idea.


----------



## afzsom

I'm guessing well over 2000 replies to this thing... >_>


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*









.... perhaps I can piece something together









Oh Good-Godfrey... just please don't get me banned or my thread deleted, or burn the place down, or.... well, you get the idea.











Lol nobody dares Ban you, we have seen THAT pic... anyway looks like you need a thread sitter too


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


I'm guessing well over 2000 replies to this thing... >_>












That's 2000 superlative, off-topic posts.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I wish you luck in your travels.

Not like you need it though. the Swiss are already afraid that you're going to single handedly invade their country and take control.










1 man army!


----------



## afzsom

Cyborg alert! O_O


----------



## GoOffroad

jesus that man is scary. scariest geek ever lol









props on all your hard work


----------



## pjlietz

Have fun on the trip man!  Make sure you go to lots of bars eh! Don't spend all you time in deep contemplation about the micro structure of acrylic, or the universe









And don't worry, I'll watch your thread for ya


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











That's 2000 superlative, off-topic posts.











Wait, there's a topic in this thread?


----------



## Indignity

Be safe Bro & enjoy yourself







... Remember, according to "Manswers", women in Sweden are 80% more likely to sleep with you on a first date. Oh wait, do you have a significant other?

*Be Good* & look forward to more shiny things when you return!


----------



## zacbrain

heh, good luck on trip. 1 night stands anyone?


----------



## radodrill

Well back to the music









Found a great vid of a steel guitar










Barbara Mandrell - Steel Guitar Rag


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I wish you luck in your travels.

Thanks, FirGace.... erm, "GirFace"... uh... chemicals from the cleaning stuff smmed to have gon eto me noggin.









P.S. The eagle flies at midnight. Inbound due 082608. Small, innocuous package.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
Cyborg alert! O_O

Wah! Where!









*hides under bed*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoOffroad* 
jesus that man is scary. scariest geek ever lol









props on all your hard work

lolnoway!..

look...

here is another more recent pic of me.



















And, "thank you" for the props.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Have fun on the trip man! Make sure you go to lots of bars eh! Don't spend all you time in deep contemplation about the micro structure of acrylic, or the universe









And don't worry, I'll watch your thread for ya









Yes Sir, PJ-Sir! Much debauchery is in order...

well.. actually it isn't







. More like a relaxing snooze on a beach somewhere









And thanks to you, as this thread is in the capable hands of Master Lietz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Wait, there's a topic in this thread?









Please don't tell vicious lies!



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Be safe Bro & enjoy yourself







... Remember, according to "Manswers", women in Sweden are 80% more likely to sleep with you on a first date. Oh wait, do you have a significant other?

*Be Good* & look forward to more shiny things when you return!









...

Sweden you say?

I made a quick change to my itinerary. The Black line was the intended trip... the Red one is the new plan.


















Heh!... thanks for the well-wishes, Indy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
heh, good luck on trip. 1 night stands anyone?









Thanks, ZacAtak!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I hope all your travels go well. It's been far too long since I've been to Europe. Thing is though, next time I visit, I'm only buying a one-way ticket.









Oh, and a suitable reparation for the lack of updates: you have to promise to take lots of pictures for us.


----------



## wastedtime

Have a great trip Syr







. Enjoy your time there


----------



## repo_man

I miss Syrillian already.....









Who will we go OT on now? For the love of all, WHO WILL WE OT ON?
*Runs out crying*


----------



## WBaS

Have a great trip Syr!!







Look forward to more updates when you return!


----------



## Phalanx1

Have a good trip. Like previous poster mentioned, take lots of pictures!


----------



## BittenReaper

Have a great trip Syr, enjoy yourself to the fullest! 
And I third the pictures request


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Please don't tell vicious lies!











But it's all i'm good for


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wait, syrl is gone?
oh god, now all the other work logs are going to have an increase in random OT posts.


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


wait, syrl is gone?
oh god, now all the other work logs are going to have an increase in random OT posts.


feel free to take lodging in mine ^_^(see sig for buid log), excuse my stepping in syrillian you can have em all back when your home from vacation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*












Looks kinda like someones stopping in amsterdamn!


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 

Looks kinda like someones stopping in amsterdamn!






























I'm pretty sure those arrows are plane flights, and that the tips of the arrows are the destinations.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Not making a trip to Italy or Greece? I would have thought you'd like to make a stop at Thermopylae and revisit it since you stared in the movie 300.


----------



## afzsom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Not making a trip to Italy or Greece? I would have thought you'd like to make a stop at Thermopylae and revisit it since you stared in the movie 300.










Game: Marathon
Map: My Own Private Thermopylae...


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
I'm pretty sure those arrows are plane flights, and that the tips of the arrows are the destinations.

clarification syrillian?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im pretty sure i would agree with McStuff, unless sryl is swimming across the Atlantic








(or taking a boat) as well as across the north sea.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
im pretty sure i would agree with McStuff, unless sryl is swimming across the Atlantic







(or taking a boat) as well as across the north sea.

Google Maps used to say swim across the atlantic ocean if you wanted direction from the us to the uk. And knowing syr, it'd probably only take a couple hours.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

if anyone was to swim it, it would be him.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Hey Syrillian, when you get back please let me know the effects of sniffing the bonding liquid stuff.

I feel a little dizzy


----------



## Nostrano

Syrillian leaves and i start losing Gir to Solvent Abuse....

I cannot cope without you firm presence to keep him on the right track Syr


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*











Syrillian leaves and i start losing Gir to Solvent Abuse....

I cannot cope without you firm presence to keep him on the right track Syr


It was tempting, not unlike the muffin in my avatar...

EDIT: What a great 6,000th post.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Hey Syrillian, when you get back please let me know the effects of sniffing the bonding liquid stuff.

I feel a little dizzy


I don't think the solvent cements are toxic, but I would recommend using them in a ventilated area.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I don't think the solvent cements are toxic, but I would recommend using them in a ventilated area.

"Why so serious!?" - Joker (Dark Knight)

Inhalants are bad though... kills too many brain cells and can be insta-death!


----------



## Syrillian

YouTube - Steve Vai - For The Love Of God


----------



## TnB= Gir

HE'S BACK

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOO PARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Oh and Syrillian, did you get my PM?

Glad to have you back


----------



## pjlietz

Welcome back buddy!

Hope you had some fun


----------



## Syrillian

Heyah, Girface! Heyah, PJ!

Thanks for the warm (and in Girface's instance, exuberant







) welcome.









Yes. I had FUN!

GirFace, I did get your PM and I will respond sometime this weekend. Sorry, not trying to be coy or elusive, I'm just a little haggard and confuddled at the moment (jet-lag and the general wear-and-tear of long-distance travel).

Anyhooters... I did do some assembly on the project, and I should be able to post pics of the carbon fiber motherboard tray (in place) this weekend.

As for travels: My God... we share an amazing World.










P.S. Got a few pics I'll post later on.


----------



## nategr8ns

Can't wait








welcome back btw, I just got home last night


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, nategr8ns.









Welcome back to you too. *high-five*

Did you have a good time wherever you went?

update in a couple 'o minutes.


----------



## Syrillian

After a brief vacation I was looking forward to passing some time whittling away at this project.

There was more cutting, shaping, profiling, sanding and polishing. I prepped all the pieces that I had completed for mounting inside the case. Before I got too far ahead of myself I needed to make sure the rails, trays and stops for the HDD rack and the PSU were the proper sizes. Good thing I checked; the trays needed to be cut down width-wise by Â¼â€.

These are the HDD rack and PSU mounting parts:










The manner of assembly and the (essentially) necessary aid of gravity meant having to turn the case over to orient it in the direction required for the specific bond. After so many turns and rotations it can be quite confusing as the acrylic is so reflective that it can be difficult to discern where and what needs to be bondedâ€¦.










hehâ€¦ kinda funny most of the time, but I am sure to triple-check to make certain that I am not bonding the wrong piece in the wrong orientation to another wrong pieceâ€¦. also oriented incorrectly...









â€¦Iâ€™ve done itâ€¦









but not this time.









Center Support and motherboard rail support.










The center-support structure was designed around â€œopennessâ€, but also needed to be rigid enough to provide support between the floor of the case and the rear panel (not in image) in addition to the entire weight of the Motherboard and all her Papooses riding her. The hole in the middle of the vertical support serves as the single pass-through from one side of the case to the other. The hole was positioned low enough so that the harness of wiring that passes through it will be as discrete as possible.

Here is an image that may give a better idea of how the HDD rack will be positioned in the case. The tray and the rack will slide out of the backside of the case. I played with different â€œrollerâ€ and â€œconveyorâ€ ideas, but put them aside when I tool a look at cost and practicality.

...expensive and foolish! YaY! :laugh: ...like there ain't enough of that in this little build already...lol.

In the end I felt that simpler was â€œbetterâ€. The vertical supports (grooved rails) of both the HDD rack and PSU will also lend support between the floor of the case and the rear modular panel.










Hardware:

Re-flashed to 0407
Cleaned CCC and reinstalled 8.8 from ATI Website
Swapped CPU for a Q6600
With the Quad @ 3.6, the CPU score doubled.









...next will be the swap with the QX6850 that will run to 4.5 (ish) -lol.










Odd thing about the CCC panel is that when I put a load on the GPU's, the clock and mem speeds do not change from 500/507 but the clocks set by AMD Clock Tool, GPUz, and the scores all say different....:confused... those readings were dynamic with CCC 8.7

Any comments or opinions on that quirk?

Thanks for taking a peek.


----------



## repo_man

Syr!!! You're back!







:

Looking great! You scared me with the "bond in the wrong spot - I have - But not here" thing







lol.

My package got here safely, I posted pics and whatnot's on my log!







TY again friend, glad your trip was a safe one.


----------



## coffeejunky

I see what you mean about getting acrylic blindness. You look at the pic and think...what part is that again?







. Its sooo...shiney








I can truly tell your dedication to this project by every tiny detail being absolutely perfect - and thats great.


----------



## Indignity

Shiney plastic thingies \\o/

Good to see you back & safe bro!!!!


----------



## Litlratt

Very nice, Syr.
I'll reserve judgement until you've finished. But this may be my favorite of your builds.


----------



## radodrill

All I have to say is ........

  
 HÃ¤ndel - Messiah, Hallelujah Choruss - Helmut Rilling


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
I see what you mean about getting acrylic blindness. You look at the pic and think...what part is that again?







. Its sooo...shiney








I can truly tell your dedication to this project by every tiny detail being absolutely perfect - and thats great.

"blindness". Now that is a perfect way to put it.

Sometimes when I am looking at a portion of the build that has compound angles and perpendicular panels I can't tell what is what...

the "_funny_" part is to discern what is what I need to be standing back to make heads or tails of the work, but to do the bonding I need to be in close.... the rather ironic humor is apparent: the closer I get the less I see.

It helps to sue the Force. lol... seriously (kinda); I place the applicator tip where it needs to be, then close my eyes and let the tactile sense guide me over and/or around the seam.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 









Shiney plastic thingies o/

Good to see you back & safe bro!!!!









Indy!

Thanks, Broham!

It was a great (but sadly, too short) trip.

I find that unplugging for a week of so often puts reality back into perspective.... but I admit, I did hit OCN for a few minutes from an internet cafe in Nerja, Spain .









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Very nice, Syr.
I'll reserve judgement until you've finished. But this may be my favorite of your builds.

Why thank you, Litlratt.

I think that this one will be the most verstile insofar as hardware combinations (potentially 2 internal systems) and cooling combinations.

But, like you I will wait to see what comes out the other side before I start getting all smiley and "stuff".

Btw, I would like to mention that your last showing of scores from benchmarks was aswesome







Well done.

Additionally, your system completely trounced all the "high-end boutique" systems that were reviewed in the September issue of CPU Magazine. Bear in mind that the 2 most expensive systems were US$ 12K and 15K +









Oh!... I forgot to mention. Your Lian Li monstrosity (and I say that in the most respectful manner) was a contributor in this build. I saw how much you were able to fit in there and decided to go back to a cube-like design...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
All I have to say is ........

HÃ¤ndel - Messiah, Hallelujah Choruss - Helmut Rilling

Rado... that is indeed a powerful statement of Music.

Reminds me of my Father, he was exceptionally passionate about Classical Music. I grew up with it... it was a constant undertone in the daily hub-bub of our Home, and often times we went to the Philharmonic as a Family... good times.

Thanks for all the music you have shared lately.... I wish I had more than 2 ears.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

Thanks for all the music you have shared lately.... I wish I had more than 2 ears.


















Well... We could always get that siamese twin surgery








Like the Wonder Twins and Captain and Tenile, but permanently fused.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Well... We could always get that siamese twin surgery








Like the Wonder Twins and Captain and Tenile, but permanently fused.

With CD. Have Syr and CD as OCN's very own siamese modding twins







Words couldn't exlain the awesome.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I was talking about me


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Well... We could always get that siamese twin surgery








Like the Wonder Twins and Captain and Tenile, but permanently fused.











...but what would we do with the 2 extra arms and...










Oh wait..

mmmm... "four arms".

Now that would be COOL!


----------



## Litlratt

There are images of some things that I would be better off without. Imagined or not.


----------



## zlojack

Good to have you back, Syr...things were beginning to become almost...sane


----------



## CattleRustler

epic, as always








welcome back from your trip - hope it was a good one


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*snip*
It helps to sue the Force. lol... seriously (kinda); 
*snip*










Wait, why do you want to sue the force?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


There are images of some things that I would be better off without. Imagined or not.










...

...









I see what you mean.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Good to have you back, Syr...things were beginning to become almost...sane










lolnoway! "Sane"... this entire site is a breeding ground of madness and insanity; a veritable cornucopia of ADD and OCD, with an underlying sense of hardware sadism...

....sweeeet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


epic, as always








welcome back from your trip - hope it was a good one










Thanks, CR.

Yes, an excellent trip.

Next year: Shanghai

wheeeeeeeeee!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Wait, why do you want to sue the force?

















...because it always fails...duh!










ROFL, j/k.

...use, sue, whatevah...!

So... you still interested in a build?


----------



## Nostrano

I still have no clue how everything is fitting together with this, all i know is its made by syrillian using shiny acrylic, thats good enough for me.

Unrelated:

I spilt my Magners making this post when i pulld my Keyboard towards me it knocked my bottle over









Syr you owe me a magners


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


So... you still interested in a build?











I got bored one day, and I kinda started a case already. If I give up or something goes horribly wrong, I'll know who to talk to. And I can't wait to see how this turns out, because so far, it's super duper awesome. Absolutely amazing build+super awesome hardware=words cannot express.

@Nostrano: What's a magners?


----------



## Nostrano

Irish Cider, it's one of the only ciders i will drink


----------



## iandroo888

looks good man *sits quietly in his living room waiting for this to finish*

*hands him a few beers*

oh speaking of which, i went to a place called Chicago's Brewing Co two days ago on my b-day, had this draft beer called "Blueberry Vanilla Wheat".. oh man it was yummy


----------



## Mootsfox

I hate looking at your build logs before they are complete, I find it frustrating to not be able to see the final product.









Looks like it's coming along well though, and nice and shiny as always


----------



## radodrill

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Syrillian*   Rado... that is indeed a powerful statement of Music.

Reminds me of my Father, he was exceptionally passionate about Classical Music. I grew up with it... it was a constant undertone in the daily hub-bub of our Home, and often times we went to the Philharmonic as a Family... good times.

Thanks for all the music you have shared lately.... I wish I had more than 2 ears.
















  
I also grew up listening to classical music; my mother has an extensive collection with recordings of some of the greatest artists, a lot of whom are either dead or retired.

And NP for the music; gotta have some variety and unique music in here as well









That said, here's more music









My favorite organ piece of all time, the Toccata & Fuge in D-minor by Johann Sebastian Bach; played by Karl Richter; my favorite recording of it is actually by Helmut Walcha, but I couldn't find a video of it on youtube








  
 J. S. Bach, Toccata & Fuge in D-Minor - Karl Richter


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


I still have no clue how everything is fitting together with this, all i know is its made by syrillian using shiny acrylic, thats good enough for me.

Unrelated:

I spilt my Magners making this post when i pulld my Keyboard towards me it knocked my bottle over









Syr you owe me a magners


erm.... sorry. Here, have one of the beers that Androo brought over.


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I got bored one day, and I kinda started a case already. If I give up or something goes horribly wrong, I'll know who to talk to. And I can't wait to see how this turns out, because so far, it's super duper awesome. Absolutely amazing build+super awesome hardware=words cannot express.


Cool.









Are you gonna do a build log?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


looks good man *sits quietly in his living room waiting for this to finish*

*hands him a few beers*

oh speaking of which, i went to a place called Chicago's Brewing Co two days ago on my b-day, had this draft beer called "Blueberry Vanilla Wheat".. oh man it was yummy










*gratefully accepted as it saves me from the wrath of Nosty*

...and "Happy Birthday"!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I hate looking at your build logs before they are complete, I find it frustrating to not be able to see the final product.









Looks like it's coming along well though, and nice and shiny as always










Heyah, Mootsy









Gah... I know this stuff drags on and on and on....and on..and..

Lol! I always do this; take a bazillion times longer to finish something than I originally thought it would.

For me it's kinda like working on a car. If I think the alternator swap is straight-forward and will take 30-60 minutes, then count on it taking 3-6 hours... heh...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I also grew up listening to classical music; my mother has an extensive collection with recordings of some of the greatest artists, a lot of whom are either dead or retired.

And NP for the music; gotta have some variety and unique music in here as well









That said, here's more music









My favorite organ piece of all time, the Toccata & Fuge in D-minor by Johann Sebastian Bach; played by Karl Richter; my favorite recording of it is actually by Helmut Walcha, but I couldn't find a video of it on youtube








J. S. Bach, Toccata & Fuge in D-Minor - Karl Richter

And since the main topic of this thread (aside from Silentium







) has been music, it's fitting to put in Schubert's Ode to the Wonders of Music sung by a great Baritone, namely Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Schubert, An die Musik - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Another one of my favorites, Fritz Wunderlich singing the aria Dies Bildnis from Mozart's Magic Flute.
Mozart, ZauberflÃ¶te, Dies Bildnis - Fritz Wunderlich

And now for some interesting videos. A member of the TÃ¶lzer Knabenchor singing Der HÃ¶lle Rache; an aria sung by the Queen of the Night in Mozart's Magic Flute.
Mozart, ZauberflÃ¶te, Der HÃ¶lle Rache - Robin Schlotz (TÃ¶lzer Knabenchor)

And finally, the Cat Duet by Rossini
Rossini, Cat Duet


Hahahaha! *The Cat Duet *was GREAT!









I thought it was a parody (as in some, voice-over mockery)... *chuckles*, then realised it was for real... that was classic.









P.S. It's great to be back.









small update in a few.


----------



## Syrillian

Top-side exhaust fan installation.

The primary exhaust fan need some attention. I sleeved the cable, and removed the molex connector. The molex connector will be replaced with a 3-pin power connector as I they are smaller and less obtrusive than the awkward and larger molex connectors.










The grillwork tabs needed to get a small felt pad to prevent marring of the acrylic and to eliminate any vibration that might occur:










Fan mounted, and the top motherboard rail set in place to check for fitment:










Today I will continue sanding a polishing the HDD and PSU tray/rail systems, I should be mounting them tonight.

Then, it is back to the lighting.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Gotta love the 250mm fans


----------



## Manyak

ooo look whos back









I was in the middle of posting yesterday but it the OCN servers just plain suck. And now I forget what I was gonna say


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Hahahaha! *The Cat Duet* was GREAT!









I thought it was a parody (as in some, voice-over mockery)... *chuckles*, then realised it was for real... that was classic.









And that's exactly why I posted it; BTW, that was the best version of it I found on youtube; I did not really like the rendition by Felicity Lott and Ann Murray


----------



## iandroo888

holy crap how much was that 250mm?


----------



## Nostrano

Magners is cider, tasty cider









With every update i get more lost in acrylic shiney goodness, it's great, kinda like a magic eye puzzle, you can stare at it for ages and then all of a sudden it just appears and makes sense


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


holy crap how much was that 250mm?


I'm not sure which fan he has, but there's a couple at petras for 23 bucks.

http://www.petrastechshop.com/250x30mmfans.html


----------



## Syrillian

yah. Nice fan.









Androo, I think I got that one at FrozenCPU awhile back... I think.

*waves to Manyak*

Nosty, I am relieved to know that this makes sense to someone.







....cause it sure is confusing to me.









Anyways... here is a screenshot of the Crysis Benchmark:










...I don't have enough experience with this to make a statement, so I will leave it as a "meh..." .


----------



## Nostrano

Oh no, it doesn't make sense, i am still waiting for the moment for it to click into place, but i have every faith that it will be amazing because of three things:

1. Syrillian
2. Acrylic
3. Shiney

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## WBaS

Syr! Glad to see your back! I feel like this project is like a gift slowly coming unwrapped on Christmas. I want to see the whole thing already! haha

On the benchmarks... well... eh about describes it (I don't have much experience there either). I'd think that setup would pull better than that. And what's with the no AA?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
*snip*

1. *Syrillian*
2. Acrylic
3. Shiney

What could possibly go wrong?




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Syr! Glad to see your back! I feel like this project is like a gift slowly coming unwrapped on Christmas. I want to see the whole thing already! haha

On the benchmarks... well... eh about describes it (I don't have much experience there either). I'd think that setup would pull better than that. And what's with the no AA?









Thanks, WBaS.









Yah. The only saving grace is that the game settings were at Very High.

There isn't any question that I will have to do some more tinkering and twiddling with the system to get it where I want, but I intend to wait until I get the QX6850 socketed, and the blocks on the GPU's before I sit down for a nice long torture session with the build as a whole.

I look forward to it.









I'll give it a whirl with AA, and then on High settings just for S's & G's.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Cool.









Are you gonna do a build log?


Ya, I started one, but I took a break because I was stupid and kept making errors. Shortly after my break, school started, so I've been busy with that. Hopefully I'll get some work done here and there on weekends and breaks. http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...case-side.html


----------



## Syrillian

Ah yes, the "Lego-case" incident.









Any change in the way things were going? *hopes*










P.S. Random build-pics coming up.


----------



## WBaS

Looking forward to more pics! Your work is like awesome 1nt3rw3bz computer pr0n! I can't get enough


----------



## Syrillian

Some of the smaller internal pieces that I cut from panels that are in varying stages on completion:










These are the rails for the HDD rack. There is a similar pair for the PSU, but they are slightly longer:










When the sliding trays are in place the 1/16" thick panel is more sturdy than I anticipated.
When I place a noticeable amount of pressure in the center it flexes slightly, so I decided to make some center rails. It is diffuclt to tell what is what, bu on the right-side of the first image the tray is slid out a bit to show the center rail.



















Carbon Fiber motherboard tray

This panel still needs to be cut to size as I made it over-sized to ensure the piece would be large enough. For the mold, I used 2 pieces of 18" x 18" x 1/2" black granite, mylar and crisco.

PSU side:










Motherboard side:










note: The clear pass-through support in the center of the lighting tube may or may not be used. I can't tell at this point if I will need the added support, but if I do I will most likely re-make the piece in black as the clear looks out of place.

And another shot of the lighting:










note: I think that I will only do one tube like this as the lighting is diffused and diminished. The rest of the CCFL's will be stock.... not sure though.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Ah yes, the "Lego-case" incident.









Any change in the way things were going? *hopes*










P.S. Random build-pics coming up.


Actually, I took the break right before school started, then school started. So I haven't gotten much work done. I did get some cuts done, but I did mess up a piece. I may go buy yet another piece of mdf since it was only like 4 bucks.


----------



## Syrillian

Carbon Fiber Motherboard Tray:























































I will not be returning to work ("real work") until Thursday so I still have a couple more days to devote large chunks of time toward this project.

It is my hope to have the motherboard tray completed, and the rear panel mounted in place by this coming weekend.

I should be getting the water blocks for the 4870 x2's in this week so perhaps a full hardware installation will be within a couple of weeks... I hope so.


----------



## TnB= Gir

So pretty!


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks GirFace! *high-five*


----------



## TnB= Gir

YouTube - High Fives from The Todd


----------



## zacbrain

D:

smexy, now...

can someone hand me another towel?


----------



## XaNe

Tags
acrylic, black acrylic, carbon fiber, carbon fibre, case mod, craftsmanship, custom case, custompc, dawn of creation, flying monkey butlers, fun, genius, gluing acrylic, heaven... just in acrylic, industrial, mod, professionalism, remarkable, stunning, syrillian

that says all about this build. I dont know what to say except i want.


----------



## Syrillian

Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!... Nice one GirFace!
















*snap*

Zac! Glad you approve.









XaNe, thanks... my favorite is "_flying monkey butlers_" ...don't go home without one.


----------



## iandroo888

wow. great job sywiwwian-chaan








*hands him a towel to wipe sweat and a nice cold draft beer for hydration... or rather would it be dehydration??*


----------



## Nostrano

The magic eye, i see it, in all its shiney acrylic carbon fbre goodness, it sort of makes sense, how i envy your skills!


----------



## XaNe

Where can i get awesome looking black acrylic that u use?


----------



## iandroo888

i know i can get it at a local plastics shop here but its pretty expensive. i believe mcmaster has it too. acrylic in general just expensive >.<"


----------



## Syrillian

XaNe, I purchase locally from Tap Plastics










...but costly


----------



## ocZcc

very very nice syr


----------



## CattleRustler

:faint:


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


XaNe, I purchase locally from Tap Plastics










...but costly










The prices at delvie's seems better than TAP. Also, it's looking absolutely amazing, and I am sure it will be so awesome, that it'll break my awesometer:


----------



## Dylan

awesome awesometer









topic: looks..... amazing


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


The prices at delvie's seems better than TAP. Also, it's looking absolutely amazing, and I am sure it will be so awesome, that it'll break my awesometer:











Mine > Yours

Girs' Awesome Meter rates this build:


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


awesome awesometer










That's more of an entry level awesometer, and it's already shot from silentium so far. I was looking at more mid-range ones, but they're pretty expensive.

@ Gir, that is an awesome meter, whereas I have an awesometer. The fact that it's one words makes it automatically at least 5x better.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Mine > Yours

Girs' Awesome Meter rates this build:











It cant be trusted!

<3 Syr


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


It cant be trusted!

<3 Syr


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*












As i entered the thread, i knew you were going to post it


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


The prices at delvie's seems better than TAP. Also, it's looking absolutely amazing, and I am sure it will be so awesome, that it'll break my awesometer:












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Mine > Yours

Girs' Awesome Meter rates this build:











doing it wrong

as i have posted this in this thread i think.


----------



## nategr8ns

Why?









That carbon fiber turned out much (much much!) shinier than I thought it would







. At least in pictures.
So you're bringing this up to maine to show me in person, right?

edit: Zac, Syr is spelled with a "Y" not an "I." You spelled it "Sir."


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Why?









That carbon fiber turned out much (much much!) shinier than I thought it would







. At least in pictures.
So you're bringing this up to maine to show me in person, right?

edit: Zac, Syr is spelled with a "Y" not an "I." You spelled it "Sir."


i wasnt going about Syrillian, only Sir. like as in, THANK YOU SIR
















ya know, cause hes looking off @ the distance.


----------



## pjlietz

Omg....


----------



## WBaS

Pure acrylic sex! It's almost too shiny!


----------



## Syrillian

Lol... you guys and your meters...







....thank you. _/\\_

GirFace and Nosty about to go a few rounds... *pulls up chair to watch*









nategr8ns ~ Indeed! I used a marine-epoxy that has a glass-finish. Looking at the panel in person can be mildy nauseating at times as there seems to be a lack of depth to it when viewed at certain angles.

I've been working on mounting the fan contollers, but I had a few mishaps with the pieces. They were too small and delicate to use a standard drill-bit on, and I did not have the appropriate acrylic bit (7/32"







... of all the stoopid thangs! ...who in tarnations designates a measurement, "7/32".... oh wait... we Bloody Yanks do)









At any rate, I cracked the first test piece, and then the second one followed suit. Those are not good odds, so I needed a re-think.










Looks like I will have to break a cardinal rule and go self-tapping directly into the acrylic.

I guess it won't be too bad as the weight that the hardware supports is negligable and the test piece came through with flying colors (read: gripped in a vice, I use adjustable vice-grips on the head and start pulling until something gives).

I will have some more pics up in a few.


----------



## Syrillian

Here is the donor for the expansion slot and I/O block frame.










I was very careful while drilling the rivets out as I want the entire unit to remain serviceable, and a mangled hunk of aluminium does not meet the criteria. Here is what I was after:










Fan Controllers

Zalman MFC-1










No faceplate needed:










Mounted in the case (test fit):










I need to re-make a couple of the mounting blocks (casualties from previously described drilling FUBAR), but that will have to wait until tomorrow.

I have already cut the rear panel, so next is to drill the holes in the motherboard tray for the stand-offs.

Thanks for taking a gander.


----------



## repo_man

Mmmm, fan controllers


----------



## iandroo888

dang lots of fans to control?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


dang lots of fans to control?


Of course, who doesn't have at least 6 fans?


----------



## iandroo888

cant he put like 2 fans on each channel? or is the wattage needed too great on that massive fan he has on the top there O_O


----------



## Syrillian

There are going to be at least 12 fans in the case.









4 ~ 120x25 on Rad #1
4 ~ 120x25 on Rad #2
1 ~ 250mm fan
1 ~ 120mm fan behind HDD cage
1 ~ 92mm fan behind CPU (ala standard ATX case)
2 ~ 120mm fans on the PSU-side of the chamber

That's 13, and there may be more... hahahahahaa... that's ridiculous!









Hmmm... maybe I substitute the 2 fans on the PSU-side with a single crossblower. I think I need to do some figuring on air pressure...

Until then, here are some images of the lighting.

It is really a drag as I can not get the true way the lighting looks at all distances (like flames) unless I am really close with the camera.




































To re-iterate, the lighting looks like this:


----------



## Manyak

I picked up some of that illusion film myself, and the camera really doesn't do it justice. That light effect looks just AWESOME in person. Seriously, you guys should just buy a $5 piece yourselves just to see it.


----------



## iandroo888

wow looks nice. *hands him another beer* go syrillian go!

wonder how loud 13 fans gonna be..


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











...but what would we do with the 2 extra arms and...










Oh wait..

mmmm... "four arms".

Now that would be COOL!










Yeah two hands doing all kinds of great work on this thing & the other two constantly patting you on the back & wanting to touch yourself


----------



## nategr8ns

man, that carbon fiber looks even better under that red light (or should I say over?)!!!

Too bad you didn't show us a view of the fan controllers from the outside of the case, that's the important part imo







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


i wasnt going about Syrillian, only Sir. like as in, THANK YOU SIR
















ya know, cause hes looking off @ the distance.


I was kidding, but I guess sarcasm is not portrayed through my keyboard







.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


man, that carbon fiber looks even better under that red light (or should I say over?)!!!

Too bad you didn't show us a view of the fan controllers from the outside of the case, that's the important part imo







.

I was kidding, but I guess sarcasm is not portrayed through my keyboard







.


no


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian talking about his torture rack*


I use adjustable vice-grips on the head and start pulling until something gives.










Sigged









On topic: That carbon fiber looks epic. I love carbon fiber. Its really coming together now Syr.


----------



## WBaS

Seeing your work makes me drool







I'm jealous of your talent...


----------



## repo_man

That CCFL looks like a furnace or a 'heart' of the case glowing from the bottom. It gives a really awesome menacing glow IMO. I really like that alot


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


That CCFL looks like a furnace or a 'heart' of the case glowing from the bottom. It gives a really awesome menacing glow IMO. I really like that alot










Exactly... this case seems to be very "arcane-ish". I'm really digging it a lot.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Fan Controllers

Zalman MFC-1











He has control for us









Please Syr, can i have some moar!


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Wow, I've been away from this thread for a while and didn't realize Syrillian was back. Welcome back, friend. I hope your travels fared well.

Also, wow on the updates. You've done a lot since your return and it all looks spectacular. A little rest (or was there any of that?) and you're an acrylic modding demon again.


----------



## Syrillian

Fan controllers and Power switch:

Installed using the re-made spacers. One can see that I used self-tapping wood screws torqued down into pilot holes; not the ideal solution, but I'm tapped out of ideas at the moment that precluded drilling on the top panel.

The power switch is an illuminated (red) bezel type.










Trays and raw rear panel:

Test fit for the PSU (Silverstone 1200W) and the HDD rack... again...







don't wanna mess this part up.










Here are the parts for the PSU and HDD trays. The carbon fiber angles were cut down from the first batch that I made several months ago. The flat pieces are remainders from the cut-down motherboard tray and are decorative in nature not structural. The aforementioned pieces will be used on the outside of the trays to cover the capillary bond (tray to backplate) on the otherside as the backplate is bronze.
The HDD tray/rack assembly will get a 120mm fan for an exhaust directly behind the drives.










I did not get as far as I wanted since my return from abroad, but I did get to the point of cutting the rear panel to size.










OH!... and also, I dunno if I introduced you guys to my little friend:










...Hey! Don't laugh... that is 1 gallon of sheer air-blowing pwnage right there...


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



...Hey! Don't laugh... that is 1 gallon of sheer air-blowing pwnage right there...


 lol

I didn't realize how big the case is! What's the vertical dimension?


----------



## nategr8ns

I want a compressor









Looks good







. Can I (we) see a picture of the front panel with the fan controllers and power button? I'm really curious of what it looks like







. Do you have knobs on it yet? Are you using the stock ones?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


lol

I didn't realize how big the case is! What's the vertical dimension?


H = 26"



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


I want a compressor









Looks good







. Can I (we) see a picture of the front panel with the fan controllers and power button? I'm really curious of what it looks like







. Do you have knobs on it yet? Are you using the stock ones?


Yes, I will be using the stock knobs.

As for a pic.... brb.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Syr, this is my kinda build, biiig. I'm really liking the way all the components, carbon fiber and acrylic alike, are fitting together. Asthetically speaking, its really impressive.

As for the wood screws for the fan controllers, consider using stainless sheetmetal screws. They are the same as the wood screws but have flat heads instead of tapered. The stainless will also look good with the black. Just an idea.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks JarHeadJohn! A good idea.

I'm still up in the air about switching them out or not. The problem before was cracking. No matter how careful I was with tension, I always ended up cracking the pieces. As you saw in the image, the holes are not centered and are closer to one edge (PCB obstruction). The wall is only about 1/16" thick with a 6/32 so I needed to go smaller.

I'll see if I can get some SST screws that are similar in size and threading.

Per nategr8ns request here are some shots of the top. The bezel has not been bonded yet as I still have the final-polishing to do; neither is it centered on the Power Switch. The fan contoller knobs are almost flush with the top of the bezel which was my hope... "stealthed" (used rather lightly...lol).


----------



## repo_man

Words cannot describe how PC sexy/beautiful that is. Wow, a work of art by any definition of the term my friend!


----------



## YOSHIBA

that is ridiculously sexual. its amazing that you could even plan this out or even picture it or even make it up as you go


----------



## pjlietz

OMG Syr, that is so cool.... I had a picture in my head as to what it would look like. My image is to the results as a doodle is to a fine piece of art.

Absolutely gorgeous work.


----------



## WBaS

I agree with everyone... this is beyond just a pc case. This is seriously art! Every time I see new pictures of your build I get more and more excited about seeing the final product. You Syr, are a very talented man!


----------



## nategr8ns

That looks so awesome... Thanks for the pic







.


----------



## Syrillian

Dimension comparison:

I was curious to know if there were retail cases that were this size; there are.

The Mountain Mods Ascension is comparable in volume (slightly larger).

MM Ascension-CYO ~ 24 x 18 x 18 = 7776 ci

Silentium ~ 26 x 16 x 17 = 7,072 ci

Also, there is the Mozart TX

TX ~ 28 x 14 x 13 (iirc) = 5096 ci.

For all intents and purposes, the MM Ascension is a good comparison volume-wise.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Sigged









On topic: That carbon fiber looks epic. I love carbon fiber. Its really coming together now Syr.

Thanks, coffee..... but did you really have to sig me saying somthin' stoopid "p ... -lol ... it just sounds... erm... kinda kinky









Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Words cannot describe how PC sexy/beautiful that is. Wow, a work of art by any definition of the term my friend!

Nothing is more gratifying than Sex and Art.... or the Art of Sex. I am pleased that you see both of these elements in my little project.

Lol.... Gawd we are Geeks.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA* 
that is ridiculously sexual. its amazing that you could even plan this out or even picture it or even make it up as you go

Thank you, YOSHIBA.

It is a combination of what you state. I had no pictures or drawings (well... 1drawing to decide overall height and width based on radiator dimensions), just an idea of what I wanted to look like. Other than that I kinda make stuff up as I go along.

I wish that I could say it was cognitive and pre-determined, but a notable amount of the design comes from "Oh!...that ain't gonna work... now what?"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
OMG Syr, that is so cool.... I had a picture in my head as to what it would look like. My image is to the results as a doodle is to a fine piece of art.

Absolutely gorgeous work.

Thank you, Master PJ.

Btw, I don't think that I thanked you for watching my thread while I was gone







. "Thanks, Bro!"

erm... can I have my Flying Monkey Butler back now?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
I agree with everyone... this is beyond just a pc case. This is seriously art! Every time I see new pictures of your build I get more and more excited about seeing the final product. You Syr, are a very talented man!

So many years of breaking and destroying.... this is my penance.

I too am looking forward to the completion so that I can dismantle my sig rig, sell most of the parts and do an over-haul/upgrade to the Halcyon project.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
That looks so awesome... Thanks for the pic







.

My pleasure.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Dimension comparison:

I was curious to know if there were retail cases that were this size; there are.

The Mountain Mods Ascension is comparable in volume (slightly larger).

MM Ascension-CYO ~ 24 x 18 x 18 = 7776 ci

Silentium ~ 26 x 16 x 17 = 7,072 ci

Also, there is the Mozart TX

TX ~ 28 x 14 x 13 (iirc) = 5096 ci.

For all intents and purposes, the MM Ascension is a good comparison volume-wise.

Thanks, coffee..... but did you really have to sig me saying somthin' stoopid "p ... -lol ... it just sounds... erm... kinda kinky









But... Thats what sigs are for









And that case is a monster. I don't think I would even have room for it in my PC room.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
But... Thats what sigs are for









And that case is a monster. I don't think I would even have room for it in my PC room.

Well... ya got me there, Bro.









Lol... I did not realise what a tool I sounded till I re-read it out of context.

...ahahahahahahah!

Lol @ me


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Well... ya got me there, Bro.









Lol... I did not realise what a tool I sounded till I re-read it out of context.

...ahahahahahahah!

Lol @ me









Don't sweat it...Anything can be made to sound bad or good out of context







- the Court system relies on it







.
Plus it free publicity to your thread (as if anyone on OCN hasn't seen it yet







)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I too am looking forward to the completion so that I can dismantle my sig rig, sell most of the parts and do an over-haul/upgrade to the Halcyon project.


Ohhh, I call dibs! I get the bro-man discount right? I need a gpu to fold on,lol.


----------



## WBaS

Dang that is a huge case! Larger than the Mozart!? I'll have to do a quick calculation of my CM690 to compare volume.

[email protected]'s sig. I love it when things are taken out of context and twisted.

EDIT: Ok so the CM690 is about 3300ci. Silentium is 2x the volume!!


----------



## radodrill

Well apparently my RAD-GT also has more internal space than the Mozart

600mm x 550mm x 300mm = 99L = 6041 cu.in

While I'm at it, might as well add a comedy song









  
 Rodney Carrington - Dancing with a Man


----------



## repo_man

OMG, I LOVE that song!!!







Rodney Carrington is -too- funny!


----------



## WBaS

LOL wow that is an awesome song! Thanks for sharing! hahahaha


----------



## prracer6

SAWEETNESS ON THE WORK. YOU ARE CASE BUILDER MASTER


----------



## Nostrano

I can use case to hibernate for the winter? eet eez cold over here


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 


















dear god that is beautiful


----------



## tensionz

Very nice and creative.


----------



## zlojack

Holy crap Syr! Your vision is coming together! I could sort of see the idea behind it, but actually seeing things becoming real like that...awesome.

Very impressed.


----------



## Manyak

Dude, that is the sexiest thing I've seen all week.


----------



## Hutch

Looking great so far Syrillian.

I am guessing the power switch is one of those 22mm bulgin style vandal power switch. I was trying to install one today and found it to be a very odd size. What did you use to drill the hole for it? Just a 22mm drill bit or spade bit or hole saw?


----------



## Syrillian

Gents, once again I am very honored by your gracious comments. It is reassuring to know that there is a segment of the population out there that does not regard me as a complete nutter. For this I am grateful.

erm... ya'll don't think Imma nutter do you?...

Anyways... "1 of 2":










Dangitall, but thing is fugly!









But allz I care about is, "Will it cool?". it's twin is still inbound from the East Coast of the US, supposedly I will receive it early next week.

Heh!... it kinda looks like a fish from left to right, and like a snail from right to left (a buck-toothed, or vampire snail...).

Rado ~ Thanks for that very entertaining song. I lol'd bigtime...








hahahaha "calloused hands..." hahahahaha

No work on the project tonight as I needed to dedicate some time to the Final Submittal for a SFF Acrylic case that I made for a "How to". I have posted a few shots of it around these parts, but just to show that not everything that I make is ridiculously ginormous....





































That case is slightly smaller than the VF1000 and is about 1710 ci.


----------



## afzsom

Wub. Pure wub. <3


----------



## tr8rjohnk

^ Very nice and clean, I like it.


----------



## repo_man

You have better hardware in your side projects than I do in my main rig!









Looks killer bro! and LOL, that WB really does look like a fish!


----------



## _^MeRcY

cant believe thats a small form factor case, unbelieveable


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


No work on the project tonight as I needed to dedicate some time to the Final Submittal for a SFF Acrylic case that I made for a "How to". I have posted a few shots of it around these parts, but just to show that not everything that I make is ridiculously ginormous....





































That case is slightly smaller than the VF1000 and is about 1710 ci.











I really love the airflow of that design. It seems like it would keep things nice and cool. I also like how compact it is. Is the board a mATX and is that a 120mm or 80mm exhaust by the hsf?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

That's a very slick little case there.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


I really love the airflow of that design. It seems like it would keep things nice and cool. I also like how compact it is. Is the board a mATX and is that a 120mm or 80mm exhaust by the hsf?


I'm pretty sure that's a mATX board and a 80/92mm fan.


----------



## Syrillian

Heyah, WBaS







~ see below

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


I'm pretty sure that's a *mATX* board and a 80/*92mm* fan.











-and-









Nice call tehpwn.


----------



## McStuff

Actual picture of jake(I swear it's not doctored in any way, but it might be a little pirate-ified):


----------



## radodrill

That SFF case really looks sweet; I hope you get the additions to the acrylic how-to made soon









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Rado ~ Thanks for that very entertaining song. I lol'd bigtime...








hahahaha "calloused hands..." hahahahaha


Yeah I got a kick out of it. Rodney Carrington has quite a few good ones, some of which would not be appropriate to post here due to the use of swear words.


----------



## yomama9388

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Actual picture of jake(I swear it's not doctored in any way, but it might be a little pirate-ified):










BAHAHAHAHAHA it's me!! ARGH


----------



## Syrillian

ROFL!. McStuff... Hahaha.. yeah, I seen dat pic.

Gotta say though: Anyone that can take a pic like that of themselves and post it up on the Net is gotta be one Cool Cat. ...seriously.

Can anyone say, "character"?










erm... Yessir, Mr. Rado Sir. I know that I have been lagging badly on that







. I do have some new images and some recylced ones rounded up that I intend to use....

I just need to get back in the groooooooooooooove-y... Haha. I'm all lazy and stuff from vacation.

Any of you live(d) the "Siesta" lifestyle?... It's really, really, really hard to go back.

*peace*


----------



## radodrill

Ahoy Mehearties; Don't ye dare forget that September 19th be the international talk like a pirate day.


----------



## TnB= Gir

That SFF case has a lot of features from the Tech Station.

Me like


----------



## Syrillian

Well, the Summer Heat is not abating. 35-37C in my house when I got home yesterday









Generally this means me sitting around in my litle hot-box-hovel tyring not to sweat my hiney off.

I do have a portable air-conditioner, but the poor thing can only keep up with 1 system running (maybe 2). Another problem is that if my sig rig is running, and the A/C is battling the heat then there that is all that I can run. If I switch on this project the breaker invariably flips after a few minutes.









When I move there are 2 things I need (okay...okay... "would like"):

Air-conditioning
Garage (read: workshop)

whining ends.

Tonight I plan to continue work on the motherboard tray, and do the small amount of painting that is needed on the I/O block and expansion slot frame.

I also need to do some re-thinking on the PSU tray assembly as the carbon fiber pieces that I cut down are too large. Perhaps simply cutting smaller ones will do...?

I hope it is cooler today when I get home


----------



## Mootsfox

You get up early Syrillian! 5:30AM!?


----------



## Syrillian

Good Morning, Mootsy!









Yah, I'm up at 0430 - 0500 daily (weekends I sleep in until 0600)

allz I can say is "Hooray for high-octane coffee!" .... "Hooray!"


----------



## Mootsfox

Coffee sounds kinda good actually.

I think I should be on my way to bed though, it's nearing 9:15 here.

Oh, and glad to see the updates


----------



## repo_man

I am dead to the world at 0400,lol. I get up at 0530 weekdays, around 0800 on the weekends


----------



## zlojack

The siesta lifestyle rocks, Syr, and is also supposed to be very healthy.

I worked in resorts in Mexico for several years and near the end of that time, when I was in a less active role, we worked the siesta. It was awesome. Work day was 9-2 then 4-7. You got two hours to go home, eat lunch and have a nice nap, then back to work.

*Sigh* Sometimes I miss my apartment by the beach...


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I do have a portable air-conditioner, but the poor thing can only keep up with 1 system running (maybe 2). Another problem is that if my sig rig is running, and the A/C is battling the heat then there that is all that I can run. If I switch on this project the breaker invariably flips after a few minutes.










Oh god I know what you mean :/ I've got 3 computers in one room, and if they are all on the AC can't keep up with them.


----------



## Syrillian

Ah... this talk of heat and the siesta is making me miss Spain already...

Sadly, it will be a couple of years before I can return.

Motherboard tray and rear IO block / expansion slot frame.

I did things a little differently for this build. Most cases have a full panel, but some elements that will become clear later on do not allow for this; so I just used the frame.

In the majority of the builds that I make I use 1" SST standoffs; the added clearance leaves ample room for routing cables and wires under the motherboard. In this project few (if any) cables and wires will be hidden thusly, and I needed all the space on the top-side of the mobo so I went with 1/2" SST standoffs. Here are three sizes; standard, 1/2" and 1".










Since there is a 1/4" height increase, I needed to raise the frame the same amount. This was done using a 1/4" thick piece of black acrylic.










Here are examples of the hardware that I used to mount the frame and the standoffs.










I used the Lian Li tray as my hole-drilling template.










After drilling all the holes, I checked for proper fitment.










Here is a closeup of the low-profile hardware used to mount the frame and the riser to the carbon fiber tray.










My trusty old MSI mobo is what I use to test-fit this segment of projects.



















And then I slid the motherboard assembly into the chassis to make certain that there were no ugly suprises....

...YaY! No fugly surprises.



















Now I need to paint the frame, and make the mother board handle. I will be making that tomorrow.

Thanks for hangin' out.


----------



## radodrill

The CF MB tray is awesome


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Sir-Rado.









There is something inherently appealing about carbon fiber... I can't quite put my finger on it... it just makes me


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:













i think im in love


----------



## lsdmeasap

WOW!

Very nice work man, Makes me want to make some Blue/Black carbon Fiber!


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you Schubie, and lsdmeasap (lol - luv that name, Bro). *nostalgia sets in*

The mobo is more than rigid enough, but I still want to add the handle that will also serve as a tubing support, and provide more rigidity. I already messed one handle up that I made out of smoked acrylic, but declined to consider the saw marks that appeared inside the groove that sandwiches the mobo. It looked kinda cool, but in the end I decided to make another from Black acrylic.


----------



## _^MeRcY

what magnificent work, i want


----------



## zacbrain

(comes running from metal thread)

OH HAI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thank you Schubie, and lsdmeasap (lol - luv that name, Bro). *nostalgia sets in*

The mobo is more than rigid enough, but I still want to add the handle that will also serve as a tubing support, and provide more rigidity. I already messed one handle up that I made out of smoked acrylic, but declined to consider the saw marks that appeared inside the groove that sandwiches the mobo. It looked kinda cool, but in the end I decided to make another from Black acrylic.


man. cant wait for teh finished product, im sure even if you messed up on that acrylic piece... its still better then our 100% can do with acrylic









hah about the username


----------



## arekieh

wow.....
just wow


----------



## prosser13

Oh hai










Loving the work still Syrillian.

Black acrylic and carbon fibre go so well together.

As I'm sure you've already noticed









How well does the new tray stand up to standoffs being screwed in and taken out?


----------



## nategr8ns

man, this update was epic imo.
And I don't use that word very often


----------



## Spotswood




----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











...but what would we do with the 2 extra arms and...










Oh wait..

mmmm... "four arms".

Now that would be COOL!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Yeah two hands doing all kinds of great work on this thing & the other two constantly patting you on the back & wanting to touch yourself










Wow, this must have been the most overlooked post on OCN this year









See, let me explain.... Syrillian's hands would be crafting the beautiful while Gir's hands would be patting Syrillian on the back for the wonders & wanting to touch himself in between.









/attentionwhore

/bows to Syrillian's greatness


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_^MeRcY* 
what magnificent work, i want









Heyah, ^MeRcY.

Thanks for the compliment, it is much appreciated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
(comes running from metal thread)

OH HAI

man. cant wait for teh finished product, im sure even if you messed up on that acrylic piece... its still better then our 100% can do with acrylic









hah about the username









Heh...







... there was a span of time in my life that I... erm... "experimented" on myself.

Terence McKenna was on to something...

P.S. thanks for the _Aces High_ video.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
wow.....
just wow











I'm gratified that you likey.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Oh hai










Loving the work still Syrillian.

Black acrylic and carbon fibre go so well together.

As I'm sure you've already noticed









How well does the new tray stand up to standoffs being screwed in and taken out?

Mornin' prosser.

I was just wonderin' 'bout you a couple of days ago. I was all, "I wonder what the wunderkind, prosser is up to?" (not that I regard you as a child, the emphasis was on _wunder_)









Thanks for the black acrylic / carbon fibre nod. Yah... I like the combination.

The standoffs on the mobo are not stressed at all as they are "pass-though" standoffs that have female threads on both ends, so the carbon fiber panel is not mounting surface. If the carbon fiber was the mounting point (that which is threaded) then I do not think that the longevity would be very good at all as the panel is not too thick (approx. 1/8")

I believe that any load-bearing surface that is female-threaded should be of the same material as its counterpart, and I _try_ to adhere to this building philosophy.

Glad to have you around, and to have you post in my little thread.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
man, this update was epic imo.
And I don't use that word very often









Danke, nate.

Now, the question is: "Will I be able to lift it when I am done?"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spotswood* 



































Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Wow, this must have been the most overlooked post on OCN this year









See, let me explain.... Syrillian's hands would be crafting the beautiful while Gir's hands would be patting Syrillian on the back for the wonders & wanting to touch himself in between.









/attentionwhore

/bows to Syrillian's greatness

Hahahaha... Indy... I ain't stoopid....okay well I'm not an idiot...







okay well at least I'm not a completely addlepated moron... uh... okay let's not look too closely at my brazen claims...

Hahahahaha.. "touching himself in between".... erm... in between what?









ROFLMAO!

(I hope that everyone knows that I am having a nice joke here).

But serisously. I really appreciate everyone that supports my madness. It really helps to off-set the "hate mail" that I get from time-to-time.

Imho, GirFace... you my "Brother from another Mother"!

Indy... Wuv ya like a Bro!










Thanks for all the support guys. This project should be finished in a couple of weeks. Then it is time for a short break, fabricate some panels for other peeps, and finish the "mindscape" plan on _Karbon-Hybrid_.


----------



## CattleRustler

very nice Syr


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, CR.


----------



## CattleRustler

hey syrillian, in this post theres a pic of one of your other projects, its a small form factor box, I am curious what you used for the lid hinge pins? and also are those black oxide washers where the screws hold in the side 120 fan?

mcmaster?


----------



## Syrillian

Hey CR









The hinges are acrylic that I purchased locally from TAP Plastics for about 1 US$. They are a decent solution, but they can be "squeeky" which is mildly annoying, but nothing that can not be remedied with some graphite.

The washers are some hard ABS-type plastic that I purchased in bulk from another local electronics liquidator. They work well to buffer any metal/aloy parts from the faces of acrylic panels.


----------



## repo_man

Hate-mail? Who in the world would send you hate mail?!
















Gimme the s/n's, I'ma calling up PJ and Prosser, and they're bringing th3 hamm0rz!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Hate-mail? Who in the world would send you hate mail?!
















Gimme the s/n's, I'ma calling up PJ and Prosser, and they're bringing th3 hamm0rz!


YaY! I got a hit-squad on my side!









I don't think that they originate from OCN, as over the years I have only received such missives a couple of time from here. The handful that I have received usually are e-mailed directly to me and probably come from other places that I have wandered to.

I'm okay with it. I know that some of the stuff I come up with is bonkers, and frankly... at times I am inclined to agree with them.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


YaY! I got a hit-squad on my side!









I don't think that they originate from OCN, as over the years I have only received such missives a couple of time from here. The handful that I have received usually are e-mailed directly to me and probably come from other places that I have wandered to.

I'm okay with it. I know that some of the stuff I come up with is bonkers, and frankly... at times I am inclined to agree with them.











You know we got your back brother!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I'ma calling up PJ and Prosser, and they're bringing th3 hamm0rz!


And Repo is bringing his Ban-Hamster

















As for me, I'm bringing the heavy artillery


----------



## repo_man

^^^









You keep that in the garage? LMAO


----------



## _^MeRcY

lmao


----------



## XaNe

i WANT


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


*Hate-mail? Who in the world would send you hate mail?! *
















Gimme the s/n's, I'ma calling up PJ and Prosser, and they're bringing th3 hamm0rz!


thats what i was about to say!
he may be slightly insane







, but also one of the one nicest and most humble people i know of.
if any of it comes from OCN im sure this wont be far behind.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Imho, GirFace... you my "Brother from another Mother"!


Hi Five!










*snaps*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i love scrubs


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i love scrubs


Season 8 is gonna be on ABC this fall, but I can't find the exact day and time that it starts. I would HATE to miss the premiere


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i always miss episodes, it makes me sad.
but then again i haven't turned my tv on for a two months, i dont think its plugged in anymore.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks backing up the old guy.









... I should be more exact when I make some statements: "Hate mail" is too strong of a term, mostly the comments were short and to the point, and non-too insulting in potentiality... besides, within reason, freedom of speech is paramount and anything that I have received has been well within "reason".

Anyways, as soon as I find my walker and dentures I'll get a small update posted.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Anyways, as soon as I find my walker and dentures I'll get a small update posted.





















Stick with soft foods, bro ...


----------



## Syrillian

Now that I have mounted the motherboard tray, it is clear that the entire assembly is to slide in and out of the chassis from the front-side. There were some items that needed some addressing:

24-pin ATX cable
4/6/8-pin aux cable
Liquid tubing for the CPU and NB blocks
Handle for the tray
In the end I decided to attempt to satisfy all these needs with one piece:










In the image below, one can see that the groove for the motherboard is not centered; this is intenional. The recessed t-nut that I am using as a receiver is 1/4" deep, so one side needed to be this thick.










Test-fit with some hardware:










PSU rear panel:

I messed up:










The one on the left is the FUBAR, the one on the right is the newly-made and (so far) error free iteration.... let us hope that it is the last. This is the 2nd or 3rd piece that I have had to go back and make again.

The one on the left was profiled on the wrong side; I needed both the interior surface and the perimeter surface to be profiled on the same side, not opposite sides like the panels for the case.... no biggie... it gave me an opportunity to use the router to make the inside cuts as opposed to the Dremel; the former yields a much cleaner cut than the latter.

Pump Supports:

Here is the inital plan... it may change:










I also spent some time on the front radiator panels this morning, but I will post images of those when it comes time to fit them.


----------



## Nostrano

You make everything complicated in your quest for perfection, nothing is simple, i guess it is what makes your designs unique, works of art.

I think it is what we love you for, so don't ever change

You push the boundaries further with every update to make this not just a kick ass case but a masterpiece, something people would be proud to have on display rather than hiding away like the general public do

We love you Syr, don't ever change

<3


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


You make everythin complicated in your quest for perfection, nothing is simple, i guess it is what makes your designs unique, works of art.

I think it is what we love you for, so don't ever change

You push the boundaries further with every update to make this not just a kick ass case but a masterpiece, something people would be proud to have on display rather than hiding away like the general public do

We love you Syr, don't ever change

<3


_*AND* _... he's more shredded than a Julian salad ...

<I'm green with it, mang!>


----------



## Syrillian

Nosty ~ ... I dunno what to say...

_/\\_

S1r ~ heh!... the last salad reference I got was, "Fruit"...







...lol

So... it's too hot to work right now, so I think that I will do some planning on the cove that will run the vertical line of the rear and side panels. At this point I don't think that I will need them for rigidity, but it would be nice to take some of the angularity off of the inside-corners.

Well, I thought that I would be installing the hardware this coming weekend, but it looks like it may be the week after, or perhaps the one after that, or... gah! I can't schedule for crap.









I still need to cut out ther rear panel, but that hinges upon all the interior pieces that interact with it being done. Additionally I have switched to dual-reservoir, and moved the 2nd reservoir and the pump to the PSU-side of the case; this means a reservoir mounting solution that is accessible from the outside.... I have an idea.









One of the setbacks is that I do not know the difference between "3" and "4".

I got the second water block for the GPU's but I ordered "3870 x2" ... can I get another facepalm for good measure...







...ah, that is better.

(I'm gonna have a real red forehead by the time this project is done).

To add to the debacle, the DD blocks are now out of stock, so perhaps I will get the EK version.

what-evah!









Oh! ... and I did some primering and painting on the few small pieces that needed it.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Syrillian, root beer or cream soda?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


One of the setbacks is that I do not know the difference between "3" and "4".

I got the second water block for the GPU's but I ordered "3870 x2" ... can I get another facepalm for good measure...







...ah, that is better.

(I'm gonna have a real red forehead by the time this project is done).

To add to the debacle, the DD blocks are now out of stock, so perhaps I will get the EK version.



















Ah, those troublesome little details...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


S1r ~ heh!... the last salad reference I got was, "Fruit"...







...lol


A direct "Tropic Thunder" quote.

Funniest movie I've seen in decades.

Go see it if you haven't.

Downey Jr. is in hilariously godlike form.


----------



## zlojack

Syr, I'll put in a vote for the nickel-plated EK block...I think that would look phenomenal with this build.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Syrillian, root beer or cream soda?











howz about water... no ice.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
















Ah, those troublesome little details...

...tell me about it


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
A direct "Tropic Thunder" quote.

Funniest movie I've seen in decades.

Go see it if you haven't.

Downey Jr. is in hilariously godlike form.










No kidding?!?!

Hmmm... I recall Mr Downeys performance in "_Less than Zero_", but "_Tropic of Thunder_" is unkown to me.

I'll bear the title in mind.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Syr, I'll put in a vote for the nickel-plated EK block...I think that would look phenomenal with this build.

Thanks for the input.

Yeah. Thinking heavily on the EK


----------



## McStuff

Lookin' great Syr, and YGPM.


----------



## zacbrain

lol i posted at same time as stuff'

(in case you're wondering syrillian)
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/3...raffle-no.html


----------



## LuminatX

I wanna see this finished








can't wait.


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

I have a headache, Zac ...


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CuriouslyHigh* 
I have a headache, Zac ...

You're the one who made the thread, it's all your fault.


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

Let's not hijack this thread. Oh my god my head.

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOFOX.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CuriouslyHigh* 
Let's not hijack this thread. Oh my god my head.

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOFOX.

It's a Syr thread, nothing you can do can be considered hijacking. And what has been done cannot be un-done. Hypnofox FTW!


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
It's a Syr thread, nothing you can do can be considered hijacking. And what has been done cannot be un-done. Hypnofox FTW!

Oh, well in that caseALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOFOX


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CuriouslyHigh* 
Oh, well in that caseALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOFOX

i hope we didnt scare off syrillian







.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


i hope we didnt scare off syrillian







.


I blame CuriouslyHigh


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I blame CuriouslyHigh


The Hypnofox (all glory to,) made me do it.


----------



## DUNC4N

*Syrillian, beautiful work as allways.

(no more Hypnofox** please, I can't stant it! lol)
*


----------



## Syrillian

*convulsing with siezures*


----------



## WBaS

lol at the foxes! Guys don't kill Syr! He needs to bless this earth with his sexy case art!


----------



## TnB= Gir

RAWR

And Syrillian, you have yourself a PM bruddah from anotha mutha!


----------



## iandroo888

wheres the updates syrillian?! rawr


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
*It's a Syr thread, nothing you can do can be considered hijacking.* And what has been done cannot be un-done. Hypnofox FTW!

agreed, you cant derail a syr thread.
it is more chaotic then the random picture thread.


----------



## radodrill

OK time for some humor to ease the pain of the dizzifying foxes.

I'm my own Grandpa from _The Stupids_

  
 The Stupids - I'm My Own Grandpa


----------



## repo_man

I remember that Grandpa song, it's actually a Ray Stevens song iirc I think.

Funny stuff, way too much time on your hands to sit and think of that song,LOL.


----------



## McStuff

Some Syd-Era Pink Floyd:

  
 YouTube - Pink Floyd - Lucifer Sam


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I remember that Grandpa song, it's actually a Ray Stevens song iirc I think.

Funny stuff, way too much time on your hands to sit and think of that song,LOL.


I first heard it by Willie Nelson.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wikipedia*

"I'm My Own Grandpa" (sometimes rendered as I'm My Own Grandpaw) is a novelty song written by Dwight Latham and Moe Jaffe, performed by Lonzo and Oscar in 1947


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I first heard it by Willie Nelson.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wikipedia*

"I'm My Own Grandpa" (sometimes rendered as I'm My Own Grandpaw) is a novelty song written by Dwight Latham and Moe Jaffe, performed by Lonzo and Oscar in 1947












Wow, cool!


----------



## wastedtime

Its been a while since I checked the progress of Silentium. Amazing work Syr. 
The picture of the motherboard tray with the CCFL under it is simply superb. This case is a beast


----------



## Syrillian

"The Stupids"... never heard of them.... but I watched that video in a mixed state of humor and horror...

lol... "this is the worst fire-extinguisher that I have ever seen"... Hahahahahahhaa!

And of course Pink Floyd.









This place is madness... Foxes that make me convulse, flying monkeys, inane videos of sub-par Family's with less than desireable IQ's, music galore.... and somewhere amidst this beautiful insanity... a plastic box that may even be completed someday.

*now, where is that Nurse with my sedative?*

Heh...

Thanks for entertainment, folks.


















erm... psuedo-update:

Did some work on the handle last night and then got it mounted to the motherboard tray.

I also polished the rest of the pieces for the PSU tray assmembly. Tonight I will start assembly of that portion, and perhaps cut the the rough shapes for the pump mounts.

...ugh... I still have to have a "sleeving session". I have a lot of fans and wires to sleeve; not the most exciting thing, but certainly worth the effort, imho.

Have a nice day.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


This place is madness... Foxes that make me convulse, flying monkeys, inane videos of sub-par Family's with less than desireable IQ's, music galore.... _*and somewhere amidst this beautiful insanity... a plastic box that may even be completed someday*_.










That should be a sig for someone!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*









That should be a sig for someone!










Done


----------



## Dragoon

Syrillian.

I've read/watched through all the permalinks you posted and...

*looking at most of the tags the thread got*

I think I can't put another word in there. Simply unreal. Keep it up.

Subbed.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Done


----------



## Syrillian

Heyah, Repo and Rado! *waves*

ROFL! "The Stupids" is soooooo stupid... I lol'd longtime.

Dragoon, thanks for the nudge and the kudos.

I still need to purchase 1 more piece of acrylic for the rear panel as all the stock that I have is too small. I should get it today or tomorrow, or whenever time permits.... vacation has a way of clouding reality. And, now that I am smack-dab right back in reality I am reminded just how much there is to do in the daily humdrum of life.


----------



## Dragoon

LOL









Edit:
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Dragoon, thanks for the nudge and the kudos.

I still need to purchase 1 more piece of acrylic for the rear panel as all the stock that I have is too small. I should get it today or tomorrow, or whenever time permits.... vacation has a way of clouding reality. And, now that I am smack-dab right back in reality I am reminded just how much there is to do in the daily humdrum of life.











You're welcome


----------



## Syrillian

Motherboard handle:



















These edges need some touching-up with the Dremel:



















Finished and mounted:










HDD rack:



















oopsies... need to clean the rouge off of the lip


















Here is the backplate for the PSU tray:










...and the rough-cut pump stand (vertical pieces x4):


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I can't wait until this is done. It looks fantastic so far.

By the way, cigar smoker ha?


----------



## YOSHIBA

loooooooks reallly good


----------



## WBaS

Holy shizza Syr! I just noticed this thread has 1733 replies! hahaha

Looking good man. I'm envious!


----------



## Syrillian

Yeah... this is coming to a close soon.

There are still a couple of tricky parts left. The rear panel still needs to be cut out, and the top of the rear panel needs a small divet routed out so that the top mobo rail will nest properly. The cut-outs of the case also need to be right so that the rear HDD and PSU racks slide in and seat/seal properly.

The last tricky part will be installing the gas struts on the front door. I want the door to be able to swing upward (with that very satisfying "pphhhhhhssss") on it's own without having to be lifted once the catch is released.

I have my fingers crossed on that one as I can only drill the holes once without using plugs to cover mistakes... and I hope to avoid that.

The side windows will be on by this weekend, and the rear panel cut. I have already painted the rear IO/PCI slot frame black, and merely await its full cure.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


The last tricky part will be installing the gas struts on the front door. I want the door to be able to swing upward (with that very satisfying "pphhhhhhssss") on it's own without having to be lifted once the catch is released.


That's the one part of the Tech Station that I wish I would've put more thought into. When working on the inside from the back, I have to hold up the back door with my head. Which of course leads to me getting a ton of screws jabbed into my skull from the 4 back mounted fans









But I rarely have to get in there anyways, so it's a very insignificant shortcoming.


----------



## UkGouki

my god this is getting better nice work :-D


----------



## ocZcc

nice work syr







and you got pm









Josh


----------



## nategr8ns

I don't know about you Syr, but I just use cigar boxes to store stuff because they're so cool looking









Amazing work, it's really coming together now


----------



## Litlratt

A gazillion pictures, when you're finished, will be expected.....................and appreciated


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


A gazillion pictures, when you're finished, will be expected.....................and appreciated











Second that









Syr the motherboard handle looks great. I am assuming its 1/4" acrylic. Making the roundovers in the cutout would have been really tough


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*




















I somehow missed that picture









If the short guy is the short guy I think it is, my dad chaperoned him on a field trip once









and if it's not him (Gary coleman is his name maybe? I'm bad with names) than ignore this post







.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

that is gary coleman (i believe)


----------



## pjlietz

Wow Syr, everything is coming together very nice!

I had to lol at the edge you said still needs some work though, looks perfect to my eye, but I guess hat is why you are the master









Gas struts eh, those should be pretty cool, I hope they don't give you any problems.

Still lookin like the end of the month to have it done?

As always I look forward to more!


----------



## nategr8ns

yep that's who I thought it was







.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


yep that's who I thought it was







.


how can anyone not know about gary D:


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*










The last tricky part will be installing the gas struts on the front door. I want the door to be able to swing upward (with that very satisfying "pphhhhhhssss") on it's own without having to be lifted once the catch is released.


What I would do here (although you should be able to do some minor adjusting due to the little bit of play from the screwholes in the struts - and remember, worst case, you can always drill the holes on the strut retaining plate a little larger for more adjustability







), is create a mockup of the carcass and the front door (use whatever material you'd like - I use MDF because its stable and cheap). After the mockup is created, find the absolute best mounting location for the struts by trial-fitting them. Then, when all is perfect, measure the exact locations and transfer the struts to the actual piece.


----------



## Syrillian

Ready...

Set...

MULTI-QUOTE!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


That's the one part of the Tech Station that I wish I would've put more thought into. When working on the inside from the back, I have to hold up the back door with my head. Which of course leads to me getting a ton of screws jabbed into my skull from the 4 back mounted fans









But I rarely have to get in there anyways, so it's a very insignificant shortcoming.


Yah... I was feeling like tool as I did not provide you with a decent locking mechanism. I do have a couple of pieces of cabinet hardware that I can send to you if you choose... a few holes, some small nuts and bolts and, "voila!" - no more head contusions...

...actually they wouldn't be contusions, I just like the mental imagery of the word:

"A yes... the lovely light-headedness of blunt force trauma and head contusions... it does a character good"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


By the way, cigar smoker ha?


Heh!.... nah, no cigar-smoking for me... I just love the little boxes for storage and such.

See... I have this box fetish. I have all kinds of boxes. Boxes and boxes. Boxes in boxes. boxes stacked on boxes that are precariously stacked on... you betcha... more boxes.

hmmm.. Dr. Suess could probably write a cute little ditty on that one.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


my god this is getting better nice work :-D


Thank you, UkGouki. I am pleased that you like it so far.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocZcc*


nice work syr







and you got pm









Josh


Received and responded to, my Friend.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


I don't know about you Syr, but I just use cigar boxes to store stuff because they're so cool looking









Amazing work, it's really coming together now










nate hit the nail right on the head... storage FTW!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


A gazillion pictures, when you're finished, will be expected.....................and appreciated










As you command, I shall do.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Second that









Syr the motherboard handle looks great. I am assuming its 1/4" acrylic. Making the roundovers in the cutout would have been really tough










Heyah, Wasted.

The acrylic is a 1/2" piece. The roundover in the handle/cable pass-through were pretty cake-like... it was the polishing that area that was a real PITA. Sadly, I could not hit the center cutout that surrounds the mother board standoff as the bearing was too large to fit in the groove.









...but what can one do but







and bear it. *grinds teeth at the notion all while grinning like some simpleton*

hmmm.. I could always do it by hand (if I wasn't so darn lazy







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


that is gary coleman (i believe)












Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Wow Syr, everything is coming together very nice!

I had to lol at the edge you said still needs some work though, looks perfect to my eye, but I guess hat is why you are the master









Gas struts eh, those should be pretty cool, I hope they don't give you any problems.

Still lookin like the end of the month to have it done?

As always I look forward to more!


Thank you Master PJ.

Yah... about the end of this month sounds about right.

And yeah, I can't wait to see how the gas-strut deal-eo works out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


What I would do here (although you should be able to do some minor adjusting due to the little bit of play from the screwholes in the struts - and remember, worst case, you can always drill the holes on the strut retaining plate a little larger for more adjustability







), is create a mockup of the carcass and the front door (use whatever material you'd like - I use MDF because its stable and cheap). After the mockup is created, find the absolute best mounting location for the struts by trial-fitting them. Then, when all is perfect, measure the exact locations and transfer the struts to the actual piece.


You took the thoughts right outta my head.









...what did I tell you about reading me from afar...









lolz.. I kid.

But yeah. That 'bout sums up the procedure.









Well.... now I am off to do some exciting sanding work.. WooHoo!


----------



## Syrillian

Zac!

Is that actually a game?!?!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Zac!

Is that actually a game?!?!










yes, one of the most violent/ pointeless games ever

one mission had you get his autograph, he makes an appearance in the expansion pack too








POSTAL 2
you get "health pipes"(crack cocaine)

i unno, i like it because its very un PC!!!

also pokes fun of a lot of stuFF(liberman)
and well, i unno... some people see it as twisted, but its really a parody of bad things, so i see it as a decent game.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Received and responded to, my Friend.


Is Silentium something that expedites the answering of your pm's? If so, awesome, YGPM. Read mine now plox?


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
nate hit the nail right on the head... storage FTW!











Zac, I swear I heard Apu at that convenience store







.
I <3 un-PC btw.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


you get "health pipes"(crack cocaine)


_(Health Pipes?!!!???)_

Aww hell mang.


----------



## Syrillian

Apu Nahasapeemapetilon ?!?!?!

Heh... _"Thank you come again."_... Apu rules.

And to stray even further, here are some shots of Espana.










The town of Torrox:










The Beach at Torrox-Costa:










Shrine to the Sea:










The town of Nerja:














































Zac!








"Health Pipes" Hahahahahahaa!


----------



## radodrill

Nice pics Syr









I've never been to Spain; but maybe someday. What caught my eye is that most everything is clean; unlike Rome, but then again, sometimes it's the big cities that are the worst.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I wonder what it was like for the native people of that country to see a flesh colored The Hulk walking their streets.


----------



## Hutch

Where the pics of the Spanish women? This thread fails.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hutch* 
Where the pics of the Spanish women? This thread fails.

It is unethical, immoral, and against the law to even THINK about the word fail in a Syrillian thread, let alone post it.

You are now marked for Termination.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice picture Syr.
now for hardcore dancing Mr. Bean


Mr Bean


----------



## Hutch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
It is unethical, immoral, and against the law to even THINK about the word fail in a Syrillian thread, let alone post it.

You are now marked for Termination.

I think the terminator will agree.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hutch*


Where the pics of the Spanish women? This thread fails.


ah yes... erm... those are pay-per-view.

You PayPal me 20 US bucks, and I will give you all the pictures of Spanish Senoritas that your heart desires.


















(that's a joke, please no smite me)


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


ah yes... erm... those are pay-per-view.

You PayPal me 20 US bucks, and I will give you all the pictures of Spanish Senoritas that your heart desires.


















(that's a joke, please no smite me)


Oh sweet!

*sees the disclaimer marking it as a joke*

Oh um *whistles innocently*

Yea about that 20 bucks I just sent you. That's an early Christmas present, nothing more. Move along now.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


ah yes... erm... those are pay-per-view.

You PayPal me 20 US bucks, and I will give you all the pictures of Spanish Senoritas that your heart desires.


















(that's a joke, please no smite me)


Hey Syrillian, visit Portugal someday.


----------



## mr. biggums

where did u you pick up the black acrylic? i cant seem to find any only clear stuff which is horrid expensive for some reason :swearing:


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


where did u you pick up the black acrylic? i cant seem to find any only clear stuff which is horrid expensive for some reason :swearing:


He gets his acrylic locally at TAP Plastics in Cali.


----------



## mr. biggums

ah i cant seem to find it anywhere it looks so nice so i wanted some all i can get my hands on his clear sheets >.>


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Oh sweet!

*sees the disclaimer marking it as a joke*

Oh um *whistles innocently*
*
Yea about that 20 bucks I just sent you. That's an early Christmas present, nothing more. Move along now.*

LOL









........







Uhh, err, yea. I paypal'd you $20 for an early Christmas too. Wow, what a coincidence....


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Hey Syrillian, visit Portugal someday.









Indeed.
















...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
where did u you pick up the black acrylic? i cant seem to find any only clear stuff which is horrid expensive for some reason :swearing:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
He gets his acrylic locally at TAP Plastics in Cali.











Also, acrylic has gone up in price.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
LOL









........







Uhh, err, yea. I paypal'd you $20 for an early Christmas too. Wow, what a coincidence....










lol... you guys and your raging hormones...


----------



## Syrillian

The PSU and the HDD rack trays in place:










These are the pump support parts, and the two center-feet for the case's underside. The first image shows the parts cut, and the second shows them
profiled and ready to be sanded.



















A close-up of the transition on the pump bases:










Close-up of the Roman Ogee profile on the center feet:










A mock-up of the pump supports:










Motherboard tray:


----------



## repo_man

I cannot describe how giddy I get looking at your work Syr. It's just so excellent!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

finally starting to get a good idea of what its going to look like once completed, and im as giddy as a school girl









also, i have always wondered what you do with these works of art once you are done with them?
do you sell them? keep them?

EDIT: you stole my word repo!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 









I cannot describe how giddy I get looking at your work Syr. It's just so excellent!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 







finally starting to get a good idea of what its going to look like once completed, and im as giddy as a school girl









also, i have always wondered what you do with these works of art once you are done with them?
do you sell them? keep them?

EDIT: you stole my word repo!


"giddy", eh....









schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.....









Schubie ~ I keep, them, sell them or dismantle them and recycle the parts as best as possible (I only dismantle the ones that are not viable *cough _Triton_ and _Gemini_ cough*)

Right now all I have are _Indigo_ and _Halcyon_, the others I sold.










P.S. and thank you for the "giddyness"


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









Dude those look like tommy guns!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Dude those look like tommy guns!

Hahaahahhahahahaha!

yeah.. I was wonderin' if anyone was gonna say something like that.









I was all runn'n around me house earlier playing "Gordon Freeman"







....


----------



## radodrill

the update is pure FTW; probably even better than all the senoritas you encountered in Spain (but that doesn't mean you shouldn't provide pics of them)


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
the update is pure FTW; probably even better than all the senoritas you encountered in Spain (but that doesn't mean you shouldn't provide pics of them)

radodrill gets my vote









I've been to spain (Barcelona) a couple of months ago and all I gotta say is... "Shweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet". I regret not taking photos of the pretty senoritas


----------



## TnB= Gir

Spam, don't click the links posted by this 12 year old.


----------



## nafljhy

nice job syr! i have to say that is the sexiest acrylic case i've ever seen in my life and that cf mobo..


----------



## ocZcc

very very nice syrillian









Josh


----------



## nategr8ns

always roll over the link before you press it









Syr, looks amazing. So you're using a router for all of this? Or a Dremel-Router Thing?


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*











I cannot describe how giddy I get looking at your work Syr. It's just so excellent!


QFT.

The roman ogee is perfect


----------



## wastedtime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


So you're using a router for all of this? Or a Dremel-Router Thing?


I believe he uses a Bosch router with 1/2" and 3/4" routing bits. As far as i remember its a Bosch 1617EVSPK.


----------



## ocZcc

Syrillian uses a dremel with a router attachment attached to the bottom of a 1/2" thick bit of acrylic









i was asking him about it via pm just yesterday








Josh


----------



## CattleRustler

very nice work syr. you're inspiring me to try an acrylic build down the road
I recognize that lian li mobo pan







very nice in black gloss. Mine will be red in the current project


----------



## Syrillian

Nate ~ I use both the Dremel and the Bosch; it depends upon the cut.

The smaller profiles and grooves that need to be thin are done with the Dremel. The larger profiles (Roman Ogee) are done with the Bosch mini-router.

(sorry for the confusion







)

A note on the Dremel: The router bits for the Dremel are really rather small, and they lack the guide bearing that the full-size equivalencies possess. The lack of a guide bearing _may_ lead to cuts that are uneven and less clean, but that can also be avoided by not using the cut-side as the guide-side. The results may not be ideal, but the cuts can be cleaned up with sandpaper prior to polishing, and adding a subtle profile with the Dremel is still easier than doing it gy hand.

For the most part I prefer the full-size router as a "flush-rout" cut is much easier to smooth out and polish.










CR ~







I look forward to seeing what you conjure up.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Spam, don't click the links posted by this 12 year old.


ahaha, gir, the post was removed, now take the link out of your quote


----------



## Syrillian

Oh good lord...









The mentality of some peeps makes me wonder how we were able to extricate our selves from the primordial ooze....

...seems some of us are still lost in the slime.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you didn't click it did you syr?


----------



## Syrillian

...I did.










next time I will heed Nates advice.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

why would you do that after i said take it out, and he quoted it saying DONT CLICK!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 








why would you do that after i said take it out, and he quoted it saying DONT CLICK!









because I'm a moron...







..lol

ya know... "temptation", "curiosity killed the cat"

Okey... Imadoof


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

its okay syr, i clicked it as well after reading 'dont click its spam' bad choice


----------



## Syrillian

lol...

it is the timeless, "whatever you do, do not do [insert action here]".

So whats the first thing I do?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 







its okay syr, i clicked it as well after reading 'dont click its spam' bad choice


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ya...im not very bright....and you always seem to get a kick out of it repo!

like this whole thing over again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
All you have to do it hit the button beside the 'quote' button (this is multi-quote) you can select as many as you want and when you hit 'post reply' it will put in all the selected quotes.









Or you can just edit your post with a new quote.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 








i didnt even see the multi quote button!
every time i do a mutli quote i hit the quote button, copy that text, then hit back and go to the next one, paste the first one i wanted in and repeat.








and i should be back up and going tonight guys, ill probably do a week or so of solo (under my name to catch up again) then back to donating to who ever wants/needs the help










Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
















*pats Schubie on the back* It's ok buddy


----------



## repo_man

We have good chemistry







:


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thats for sure


----------



## prracer6

Lookin Good


----------



## Nostrano

Aaaah, they grow up so fast don't they Syr, lots has changed since i last saw the thread (been working lots) and much has changed...

It changed for the SEXY!


----------



## TnB= Gir

I think it's a guy thing. When one of our buddies farts and tells us to smell it, we don't go "OMG EW, you're so grossssss"

We smell it...


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


I believe he uses a Bosch router with 1/2" and 3/4" routing bits. As far as i remember its a Bosch 1617EVSPK.


I have this router and its a freaking workhorse. I'd recommend it to anyone.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


The larger profiles (Roman Ogee) are done with the Bosch mini-router.


Mini-router?







They don't get that much bigger (there are some, of course) unless you're looking at a shaper. Didn't know you had one of these too. How do you like yours?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Oh good lord...









The mentality of some peeps makes me wonder how we were able to extricate our selves from the primordial ooze....

...seems some of us are still lost in the slime.










Ok, I'm dieing to know, what happens when you click?

On another note, I'm so out of my mind excited to see your efforts on this project come to fruition. The quantity and *quality* of work you've put into this project is absolutely inspiring! I know that I don't speak just for myself when I say that you drive us to work harder and more patiently on our own work; this type of inspiration deserves recognition.

Ok, now that that bit of brown-nosing is done, a bit more: The pump-mounts are great in function (obviously) and in design.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Ok, I'm dieing to know, what happens when you click?


It's plays a gif that you never want to see...ever.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


It's plays a gif that you never want to see...ever.


What he said...


----------



## radodrill

tr8rjohnk said:


> Mini-router?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I think he may have been referring to the Bosch palm router
> 
> Although, I must say that the 1617EVS is a real workhorse; this is the one I have


----------



## tr8rjohnk

radodrill said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> 
> Mini-router?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I think he may have been referring to the Bosch palm router
> 
> Although, I must say that the 1617EVS is a real workhorse; this is the one I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the two kits I use regularly. Unfortunately, when I picked up the palm router, they had stopped carrying the plunge base. Now, anywhere that carries it is expensive to the point where its not worth it.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
Lookin Good

Danke.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Aaaah, they grow up so fast don't they Syr, lots has changed since i last saw the thread (been working lots) and much has changed...

It changed for the SEXY!

Just don't work yourself into a rut.

Always find time to play.









And yah... this thread is quite the heffer.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I think it's a guy thing. When one of our buddies farts and tells us to smell it, we don't go "OMG EW, you're so grossssss"

We smell it...

_"The fascination for the abomination"_









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
Mini-router?







They don't get that much bigger (there are some, of course) unless you're looking at a shaper. Didn't know you had one of these too. How do you like yours?

Sir Rado understood my mis-wording... sorry 'bout that. Yah, it is the palm deal-eo-one. It strikes an excellent balance between perfomance and size for my purposes and living conditions.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
On another note, I'm so out of my mind excited to see your efforts on this project come to fruition. The quantity and *quality* of work you've put into this project is absolutely inspiring! I know that I don't speak just for myself when I say that you drive us to work harder and more patiently on our own work; this type of inspiration deserves recognition.

Thank you. I am also quite pleased to almost be done... but at the same time aprehensive...

As for inspiration goes it would seem that there is a pool... a symbiosis if you will... that we all dip into and simultaneously add to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
Ok, now that that bit of brown-nosing is done, a bit more: The pump-mounts are great in function (obviously) and in design.

lol...

...and thanks on the pump stand comment. I worked some more on them tonight (sanding and shaping); tomorrow I will polish and assemble them.

Thanks for dropping in and chatting.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks for dropping in and chatting.










I'd love to drop in as often as some others here. Unfortunately, my free time is very limited and I "steal" some time here and there.


----------



## afzsom

Man, if I could add another tag, I'd add "Epic" to it. Truly epic.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Man, if I could add another tag, I'd add "Epic" to it. Truly epic.


Done


----------



## radodrill

Silentium has also been tagged as "one hot momma of a case"


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmmm, it believe it or not, this is the only thread with "flying monkey butlers" as a tag.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tags*

acrylic, black acrylic, carbon fiber, carbon fibre, case mod, craftsmanship, custom case, custompc, dawn of creation, epic, flying monkey butlers, fun, genius, gluing acrylic, heaven... just in acrylic, industrial, mod, one hot momma of a case, professionalism, remarkable, *sexeh, stunning, syrillian *


*

*Got to love the tags!*










*


----------



## s1rrah

90mph winds outside my window, Syr.

Reminds me of your case design.

Force of nature.

I can't believe I've still got power here at 4am.

Utterly amazing.

I'll be publishing a video of this mess to the Insomniac thread once the power comes back on long enough to edit and render it.










Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


[/B]Got to love the tags!*










*


check it now


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


check it now










lol

And btw Syr, YGPM


----------



## Syrillian

S1rrah ~ I hope that all is safe for you at the moment. I was reading some weather-news this morning, and taking a look at some of the damage in Galveston....









You are in Houston, yes? ...very close to... too close for comfort.

90 mph winds!









hope that you are safe.

On topic of the off topic: Tags...







/








/







/







(..if ya know what I mean







)

Anyhooo... update in a few.


----------



## Nostrano

Hawt!


----------



## Syrillian

Here is a list of my latest FUBARs:

Made the HDD cage.... again! :swearing: ...It was too tall, and the fan was positioned too high
Dropped the rear panel and the corner chipped (did not mar the perimeter of the panel) :swearing: (at self-stoopidityyyyy)
The chipped corner is a real heart-breaker as I don't have the budget for a new panel specific to this project. The redeeming factor is that there is a riser (or bezel, or scution plate.... or whatevah) that will cover it.... not much of a consolation, but there is nothing to be had by crying over chipped acrylic.... or is there...









Here are some shots of the rear panel being fitted and cut:














































Almost there... I still need to cut the 2 x 120mm fan exahusts, the 90mm fan (FN82) exhaust, and the _potential_ trap-door for the second reservoir.

I had originally decided to make my own singe reservoir that would feed 2 indepdendant loops, but after re-assessing the size and space rations I came to the conclusion that I would need to place the pumps and the reservoirs on either side of the motherboard meridian.

...this little decision neatly provided an "out" so that I could use pre-made reservoirs...







lol.

More tomorrow.

Thanks for taking a peek.


----------



## Nostrano

You really put those flying monkey butlers to good use dont you, seeing those pics made me physically stop and say wow, i am amazed, everytime you outdo my expectations, i love it!


----------



## repo_man

You dropped it?


----------



## nategr8ns

as long as the chip is not visible it's ok








but maybe you can replace the panel at a later point in time.

IIRC you're using a lian-li mobo tray, correct? I'm debating using one for my P:RiaGH or just drilling the holes and cutting the rear panel myself.


----------



## ocZcc

good work and sorry to hear you dropped a panel.....

Josh


----------



## iandroo888

what happened to your old hdd tray







*pm's him my address* hehe

sux to hear about ur fubars. looks great so far. love that sliding hdd n psu


----------



## radodrill

Time for more music









  
 Brad Paisley - Put That Toilet Seat Down


----------



## nafljhy

that looks fabulous. i can stare at it all day.


----------



## Halo2Vista

speaking of music...


YouTube - Disturbed - Land Of Confusion


----------



## Syrillian

So here is the chip in the panel. It is located on the lower left-side of the rear panel. The perimeter of the panel is still intact (OMG sooooo grateful for that!), and the chip is out of the face. Later on you will see that there is still a 1/4" gap between the faces of the trays and the rear panel that is to be filled with another panel. It is this panel that will cover the









(scale is in mm)










Rear panel with all cuts made:



















Nate ~ Yah, I am using the Lain Li motherboard tray. Generally I will make my own, but I did need the I/O block and PCI slot frame, so I decided to take the easy way out.

Androo ~ lol... The old one is still sitting here, but it has marks where the vertical HDD supports were mounted (I broke those off, cut them down and mounted them to the new tray).

And as always, thanks for the elixir of Music.


----------



## Indignity

Okay, what the hell were these two guys doing here?


----------



## ocZcc

awesome syrillian









Josh


----------



## CattleRustler

very nice work Syr. sorry about the chipped sheet but if it wont be seen then dont sweat it - but I know how you feel... "you'll know its there"







Its ok, gives it a bit of rugged character to offset all the black acrylic sexiness


----------



## Syrillian

Indy... it's a new "weightless humping" therapy implemented for those that have untamed libidos and have caused themselfs an injury from their uncontrollable amorous activities.... needless to say I did not go in the water at that time.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Indy... it's a new "weightless humping" therapy implemented for those that have untamed libidos and have caused themselfs an injury from their uncontrollable amorous activities.... needless to say I did not go in the water at that time.









At least one of them was also checking out the tail end of the senoritas while humping his float


----------



## nategr8ns

lol...


----------



## Nostrano

I thought it was to do with dolphins that came too close to the shore, and their blowholes


----------



## nategr8ns

So long and thanks for all the fish.
So sad that it should come to this.
We tried to warn you all, but oh dear!
You may not share our intellect,
Which might explain your disrespect
For all the natural wonders that grooow a-round you!

So long, so long, and thanks,
for all the fiiiiish!


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









Âº-Âº


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









One for the Blowhole?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
So long and thanks for all the fish.
So sad that it should come to this.
We tried to warn you all, but oh dear!
You may not share our intellect,
Which might explain your disrespect
For all the natural wonders that grooow a-round you!

So long, so long, and thanks,
for all the fiiiiish!

I see you enjoy the Hitchhiker's Trilogy.


----------



## nategr8ns

I do, for some reason I have the radio drama in my music library, and have had it for years.

I have a tape (cassette) version also. I haven't actually read the books







.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
So long and thanks for all the fish.
So sad that it should come to this.
We tried to warn you all, but oh dear!
You may not share our intellect,
Which might explain your disrespect
For all the natural wonders that grooow a-round you!

So long, so long, and thanks,
for all the fiiiiish!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 










Lol... it was a reference to Nates quote.









Excellent books.

If any enjoyed that, then I highly recommend "Red Dwarf", the book was another great guffaw-a-thon.


----------



## Syrillian

The work at this point is somewhat disjointed as I jump from one portion of the project to another. This seemingly haphazard methodology is due to me not being able to stand in one place and sand things for hours on end. I need to break up the monotonyâ€¦

That being my excuse, here are some aluminum parts that needed a coat of primer and a couple coats of black. These are the spacers for the flanged-receivers that will hold the windows to the case. They will also be used for the PSU and HDD tray locking mechanisms as well as the same for the second loops reservoir door.



















Here is one of the almost-finished cove-rails that will run vertically on the rear panel, one for each wall (left and right). The idea was to provide some ancillary support, and secondarily to remove some of the harshness of the joint where the panels meet.



















Partially finished center-feet (ran out of attention-span):


















Here are the panels that will become the fascias on the backside. Originally the panel was to be one piece, and slightly indented from the sides and bottom. But, since I decided to drop and chip the rear panel, I needed to have them flush to the outer edge.

I considered off-setting to the left, but vetoed that idea and decided to cut the panel in half and make 2 separate panels; one for the PSU and one for the HDD rack.










These are the parts for one of the loops reservoirs. The first reservoir is feed through the fill-port on the topside of the case. Originally this was going to be feeding a single reservoir that in turn would feed 2 loops. Size limitations inside the case eliminated that as a feasible plan.

I ended up deciding separating the loops, one on each side of the motherboard tray-meridianâ€¦.. greatâ€¦ now I need to find a way to fill that reservoir from the outside.

Initially I played with the idea of drilling on the top of the case and installing another fill-port. I also had a nice round piece of Â½â€ black acrylic that would have served as the bezel, but I was too worried I would flub it up.

So I decided to make a trap door on the backside that could be tilted open so that the fill-point of the reservoir was easily accessible. In order for this to work I needed to have a nested-hinge.

Here are the parts:





































The rear panel is also fully cut and profiled; now the task of sanding and polishing all the inside-edges and profiles beginsâ€¦ yay!


----------



## repo_man

Wow, that hidden hinge is amazing. That must have been a _really_ careful cut right there!

And Bro, the amount of sanding your doing is driving me crazy! Having buffed _many_ cars at body shops, I know how painstaking this can be. I did some sanding today, and I was already tired of it,lmao. And I have MUCH less sanding to do than you do!


----------



## Syrillian

OMG! Repo!

You can't know how good it makes me feel to hear someone say that about sanding... OMG!

IT IS SO BOOOOOORRRRRIIING!









but really... it ain't all bad, I get to let the 'ol gray matter have a run around in the amusement park while the body stands there and does its thing.... just got to keep checking in every once and awhile to make sure I haven't sanded too much... it's happened.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
OMG! Repo!

You can't know how good it makes me feel to hear someone say that about sanding... OMG!

IT IS SO BOOOOOORRRRRIIING!









but really... it ain't all bad, I get to let the 'ol gray matter have a run around in the amusement park while the body stands there and does its thing.... just got to keep checking in every once and awhile to make sure I haven't sanded too much... it's happened.









Lol! Hey I don't mind sanding a fender or a bumper (with a air powered hand sander







) but little small pieces like these PC parts, are just ARG for me,lmao. At least I got some primer laid down today (pics uploading now







)


----------



## WBaS

Dang Syr, I see you're making great progress with your case (despite the minor chipping). I've already said it about a trillion times, but your work is amazing. I can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## Syrillian

WBaS -n- Repo ~









Here is a mock-up of the trap door on the backside of the case. Perhpas this will give a better idea of how this is supposed to work.



















I will be using an EK 150 reservoir that will mount vertically on the stand, the stock brackets will bolt to the door assembly. When closed the reservoir is fully internal, when it comes time to fill, bleed or drain then the door is opened and the top of the reservoir is exposed (btw, drainage is from the bottom using small ball-valves... at least that is the plan so far). The door will be secured in place with a thumbscrew-like bolt that mates with one of the recessed recievers.


----------



## nafljhy

oh shnaps! that is brilliantly ingenius! i give much props to you syr! such skill!


----------



## CyberDruid

I think you win. You have more tags on your build log than anyone else.

Do you ever stop and look at it and go...man I shoulda made this all out of white?

JK


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

its such a simple idea, that i never thought of, implemented so well its just stunning, i cant wait to see this all some together. but at the same time every little peace has to much detail and thought put into it, that is almost a shame its going to be hidden inside a case.


----------



## Litlratt

Keep 'em coming, Syr. Pix, that is.


----------



## nategr8ns

that trap door is soo cool








keep it up syr!

(Those spacer/acrylic washers reminded me of the brushstroke in your avatar







)


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the nods on the trap-door.

It was a last-minute addition as I did not want to cut on the case, let's hope that it works out alright.

Nate ~ heh... you're right! ....the little spacers do look like "enso".









Litlratt ~ yah... pix that is







....









Maestro ~ "white"....







... heh... "Black is Beautiful". But yeah.... I could make one from that white "cutting-board" material.









Schubie ~ Danke.









Thanks for dropping in guys.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 







its such a simple idea, that i never thought of, implemented so well its just stunning, i cant wait to see this all some together. but at the same time *every little peace has to much detail and thought put into it, that is almost a shame its going to be hidden inside a case.*

Thus is the plight of a builder. The hardest and most time consuming pieces are usually 'small' things in the scope of the build and go un-noticed.









That's a mark of a good builder to me IMO though. When things that take so much time and effort look simple and easy. To make them look 'factory/stock/unnoticeable' is amazing to me.









With all that said, Syr, the door is simply genius!


----------



## prracer6

Sweet door syr.


----------



## ocZcc

awesome work syr









Josh


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Thus is the plight of a builder. The hardest and most time consuming pieces are usually 'small' things in the scope of the build and go un-noticed.









That's a mark of a good builder to me IMO though. When things that take so much time and effort look simple and easy. To make them look 'factory/stock/unnoticeable' is amazing to me.









With all that said, Syr, the door is simply genius!










Not only is it genius, but it's practical as well!


----------



## CattleRustler

massive excellence Syr.
I love the trap door. Dude, you paint sex as well as you plastic sex, those ring thingies were hotness. Were they polished at all or is that prime paint done? Is it laquer per chance?


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
Dude, you paint sex as well as you plastic sex, those ring thingies were hotness.









I thought plastic was a noun

Anyways, what is the trap door for? I got lost.


----------



## nafljhy

its for is resevoir. oh so good!


----------



## Syrillian

These things are H.E.A.V.Y.









*quickly [read: panicky] re-calculates the load-weight of the motherboard support*

...the added bonus is that should I ever need an anchor... well, I have two.









CR ~ The round thingies are made of aluminium, I dusted them with self-etching primer then sprayed 2 thin coats of _Plastic-kote Super Enamel_.

Upon looking longer at the door, I decided to make a small routed panel for the bottom of the hinge as well. Additionally, I need to figure out the stop for the tilting of the assembly. It may turn out that gravity and the tension of the tubing may serve that purpose, or I may have to cut a radius piece that would bond to the door assembly... not sure yet.


----------



## arekieh

wow


----------



## nafljhy

dang those blocks are sexy. gotta see them on the cards next!


----------



## CyberDruid

At one kilo each they are indeed heavy. Smexy.


----------



## zacbrain

jesus syrillian, your making me work through towels


----------



## TnB= Gir

Those blocks are amazing.


----------



## Dragoon

Damn!







Those blocks are a work of art. Keep up the remarkable job Syr, looking forward to "moar" updates.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


At one kilo each they are indeed heavy. Smexy.


A kilo each block? That will need some support to keep the cards in place right?


----------



## ocZcc

Nice blocks syr









Josh


----------



## CattleRustler

lol Syr, figures you'd use *PLASTI*-kote


----------



## Syrillian

Indeed the blocks are, ....how did CD put it?... ah, yes... "Smexy"...

"rubenesque"... hefty and sexy!









CR ~ ...







....







....









Did some sanding yesterday, more to follow today, tomorrow, the next day... and probably for several days after that. (yay?)

I also order some AS Ceramique in preparation for removing the stock heatsink assembly on the Rampage Formula and replacing it with appropriate MOSFET and SB heatsinks and the NB block.

I think that I will have to set up the loop for the GPU's on the testbench to ensure proper seating of the blocks, 'cause I sure don't wann have the first run inside the case. It does mean assembling the loop twice, but I think that the added time will be worth it as I will be certain that all is in order prior to moving the components into their new abode.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Hey Syrillian, would you mind looking at this thread please?

Thanks


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Hey Syrillian, would you mind looking at this thread please?

Thanks









Done, and done.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Indeed the blocks are, ....how did CD put it?... ah, yes... "Smexy"...

"rubenesque"... hefty and sexy!









CR ~ ...







....







....









Did some sanding yesterday, more to follow today, tomorrow, the next day... and probably for several days after that. (yay?)

I also order some AS Ceramique in preparation for removing the stock heatsink assembly on the Rampage Formula and replacing it with appropriate MOSFET and SB heatsinks and the NB block.

I think that I will have to set up the loop for the GPU's on the testbench to ensure proper seating of the blocks, 'cause I sure don't wann have the first run inside the case. It does mean assembling the loop twice, but I think that the added time will be worth it as I will be certain that all is in order prior to moving the components into their new abode.










Plus you can look at them even better


----------



## Syrillian

Indeed!


----------



## CyberDruid

If I were truly wealthy I would have mine Gold Plated and inset with little (backlit)semiprecious stones (garnets and amethysts would do) and I'd only run GoldSchlager in the loop so I could watch the flecks of real gold drifting by....


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
If I were truly wealthy I would have mine Gold Plated and inset with little (backlit)semiprecious stones (garnets and amethysts would do) and I'd only run GoldSchlager in the loop so I could watch the flecks of real gold drifting by....

Lol!

CD's blocks have Grillz!










Hahahahahaha, Goldshclager... I used to hammer those shots... I figured that if I drank enough I would extrude a gold-bar... nope... same 'ol shiat


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


If I were truly wealthy I would have mine Gold Plated and inset with little (backlit)semiprecious stones (garnets and amethysts would do) and I'd only run GoldSchlager in the loop so I could watch the flecks of real gold drifting by....


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Hahahahahaha, Goldshclager... I used to hammer those shots... I figured that if I drank enough I would extrude a gold-bar... nope... same 'ol shiat





























Syr, perhaps a small length of chain for the trap door? Maybe a lignth of chain that is usually found on sink drain stoppers? Or perhaps a cheap gold or silver link chain from a pawn shop (lol @ the use of a pawn shop even mentioned in this build







)

Just me thinking (well, typing







) out loud.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*











Syr, perhaps a small length of chain for the trap door? Maybe a lignth of chain that is usually found on sink drain stoppers? Or perhaps a cheap gold or silver link chain from a pawn shop (lol @ the use of a pawn shop even mentioned in this build







)

Just me thinking (well, typing







) out loud.










Since I know what both Syrillian and Repo look like IRL, I just got a very bad image of Syrillian downing shots and repo sifting through his poo for gold.

God, have mercy on me and kill me now.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Since I know what both Syrillian and Repo look like IRL, I just got a very bad image of Syrillian downing shots and repo sifting through his poo for gold.

God, have mercy on me and kill me now.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


























LOL









If us 3 all got together, that would be one hell of a time!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
LOL









If us 3 all got together, that would be one hell of a time!

Agreed! I think Syr's next vacation should be to Alabama! Lol


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Agreed! I think Syr's next vacation should be to Alabama! Lol










Nah; Morgantown, WV would be a better choice







After all, this is "Almost Heaven"







And there is plenty of sightseeing available at the downtown university campus







(and yes I mean the girls)


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Agreed! I think Syr's next vacation should be to Alabama! Lol










But for a mere 8-hour drive (2 or somethin' hour flight), he could be down in sunny San Diego. And you know all of you wish you were in San Diego.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*











Syr, perhaps a small length of chain for the trap door? Maybe a lignth of chain that is usually found on sink drain stoppers? Or perhaps a cheap gold or silver link chain from a pawn shop (lol @ the use of a pawn shop even mentioned in this build







)

Just me thinking (well, typing







) out loud.










Nice idea there, Repo
















....

Hmmm, at this point I think that I will see what happens naturally, as I tried to guestimate what point off the CG (center of gravity) would allow the most balance between being open (remaining without aid) and staying closed (again, un-aided). I still have some room to play with as I have not fabricated the door assembly just yet.

Should that fail, I may use a semi-circle piece that has a "stop" on it.

frankly... I'm not certain, but I will certainly keep the chain idea in mind - "Thanks







"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Since I know what both Syrillian and Repo look like IRL, I just got a very bad image of Syrillian downing shots and repo sifting through his poo for gold.

God, have mercy on me and kill me now.











...I'm not _even_ going there









Besides... that "swinging meat .gif-boy" might come back and make another rude, spurious, erroneous and offensive post.


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


LOL









If us 3 all got together, that would be one hell of a time!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Agreed! I think Syr's next vacation should be to Alabama! Lol










Yes... I think that we could create quite the ruckus and din


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Nah; Morgantown, WV would be a better choice







After all, this is "Almost Heaven"







And there is plenty of sightseeing available at the downtown university campus







(and yes I mean the girls)


It would be my pleasure... I would of course have to make a stop in the Blue Ridge Mountains while on that side of the continent. Paying homage to the Maestro would be an experience to cherish.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


But for a mere 8-hour drive (2 or somethin' hour flight), he could be down in sunny San Diego. And you know all of you wish you were in San Diego.


....and a stop off down South.

Dunno if you knew this, but I lived in SoCal for a number of years. At the end of my enlistment I was at Pendleton, afterwich I roamed the coast from Oceanside to La Jolla for a couple of years.

Tach buried in 6th on a Kawasaki ZX-7R along the Silverstrand Highway... the best of Life is at the edge of Death.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


....and a stop off down South.

Dunno if you knew this, but I lived in SoCal for a number of years. At the end of my enlistment I was at Pendleton, afterwich I roamed the coast from Oceanside to La Jolla for a couple of years.

Tach buried in 6th on a Kawasaki ZX-7R along the Silverstrand Highway... the best of Life is at the edge of Death.


I think I remembering you mentioning that in a pm. Speaking of Pendleton, my brother has ~7 days left in his leave an another 7 day recruiter leave before he has to report to Pendleton. Last Friday, I got to see PFC Smith for the first time in three months (Boot Camp graduation).

And btw, I'll be up on my way to San Fransisco early October for an airshow


----------



## pjlietz

Oh my, been away a few days and things look great man!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
It would be my pleasure... I would of course have to make a stop in the Blue Ridge Mountains while on that side of the continent. Paying homage to the Maestro would be an experience to cherish.

While checking out the Blue Ridge mountains you might as well check out the Shenandoah river







Also, the eastern panhandle is home to historic Harper's Ferry, where several scenes of Gods & Generals were filmed. When in Morgantown, it should be of note that the college football stadium (Mountaineer Field) was actually dedicated by John Denver in the fall of 1980 with the singing of Country Roads, which the band has been playing at football games as part of their pre-game show since 1972.

While on the topic, Here's a video of The Pride of West Virginia (our university marching band) playing Country Roads at the 2006 Sugar Bowl


The Pride of West Virginia - Country Roads


----------



## Indignity

Sorry, just had to break the monotony.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Sorry, just had to break the monotony.


----------



## Syrillian

I'm so confused.

...but that seems to be the gist of this life and my modus operandi.

Regardless.... I'm sure enjoying the heck outta this wild-ride.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I'm so confused.

...but that seems to be the gist of this life and my modus operandi.

Regardless.... I'm sure enjoying the heck outta this wild-ride.











Life is nothing without wild rides in between the calm roads.

Jeebus!







Was that me?


----------



## Syrillian

Yes. It was you, Dragoon.









...and I agree.

Boring life is not life.


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## arekieh

omg im dieing ^^^^
lololol


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 









OMGLOL


----------



## Indignity

If you're bored this evening, you might want to check out a few new releases...


----------



## repo_man

Forrest Dump

LMAO

Indy, do you just have a dedicated folder on your HDD that are OT pics?


----------



## repo_man




----------



## Indignity

No, they are filed under "Make sure the next poster is repo_man". The off-topic pics go into the off-topic section.... geeesh, I thought you'd realize that









By the way, have a nice day fellas!


----------



## Dragoon

LOL Jurassic Pork

Each time I look at this (EDIT: previous) page I can't stop laughing.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
No, they are filed under "Make sure the next poster is repo_man". The off-topic pics go into the off-topic section.... geeesh, I thought you'd realize that









By the way, have a nice day fellas!


----------



## WBaS

If I want a good laugh, I know to come to this thread lol. Thanks for the laughs fellas! (I also know that if I want to see pure acrylic pr0n that I should also come here







) What else could a man want?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


If I want a good laugh, I know to come to this thread lol. Thanks for the laughs fellas! (I also know that if I want to see pure acrylic pr0n that I should also come here







) What else could a man want?


Some Bro Love.


----------



## Syrillian

*The circus is back in town*


----------



## TnB= Gir

YouTube - Thin Lizzy - 'The Boys Are Back In Town' - Live


----------



## iandroo888

come to vegas. im sure ull have a good time


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Some Bro Love.



















No offense Gir, but... eh... well... men just don't do it for me. But if you mean love as in love from fellow computer enthusiasts, then sure I'm down


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


No offense Gir, but... eh... well... men just don't do it for me. But if you mean love as in love from fellow computer enthusiasts, then sure I'm down

















You've never heard of Bro Love?!?!

That's love between Bros. No **** here.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
You've never heard of Bro Love?!?!

That's love between Bros. No **** here.

Yeah I've heard of it. I just wanted to be clear from the start









I'd love to be accepted as one of the Bros


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Yeah I've heard of it. I just wanted to be clear from the start









I'd love to be accepted as one of the Bros









*strokes fake mustache and considers*

You're in. But I expect to see more Off Topic posts from you.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
*strokes fake mustache and considers*

You're in. But I expect to see more Off Topic posts from you.

haha Ok ok I figured it might be a little harder than that! Don't you guys have some kind of high council? Don't I need to turn a pile of rubbish into a cool case? And where can I get these flying monkey butlers?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
haha Ok ok I figured it might be a little harder than that! Don't you guys have some kind of high council? Don't I need to turn a pile of rubbish into a cool case? And where can I get these flying monkey butlers?

First rule of The Bro Club

Don't talk about the flying monkey butlers.

Second rule.

DON'T TALK ABOUT THE FLYING MONKEY BUTLERS.

They can hear us.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
First rule of The Bro Club

Don't talk about the flying monkey butlers.

Second rule.

DON'T TALK ABOUT THE FLYING MONKEY BUTLERS.

They can hear us.











Did I say flying monkey butlers? I meant...

singing elephants in pink totos


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 









Did I say flying monkey butlers? I meant...

singing elephants in pink totos

Those are for Wednesday night.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Those are for Wednesday night.

Yay! That's tonight! I can't wait!!







But I still want my flying monkey butler!


----------



## Nostrano

I am so far behind, too many clubs im not a part of, nobody wub me


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Yay! That's tonight! I can't wait!!







But I still want my flying monkey butler!


is it that night already?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


I am so far behind, too many clubs im not a part of, nobody wub me



















dont worry, we can make a club for the people excluded from the original clubs


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


*strokes fake mustache and considers*

You're in. But I expect to see more Off Topic posts from you.


I'm part of the Bro Club, right?


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
I'm part of the Bro Club, right?

Manssiere!


YouTube - Seinfield - Manssiere


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I'm part of the Bro Club, right?


why dont you be part of the IDE club?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


why dont you be part of the IDE club?










I was the founder of the IDE club


----------



## fins-

Amazing work









+









btw, do you still use Dremel for any of the cuts? Which bit do you use (if that's not your trade secret







)?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

prove me wrong Syr and give us an update!


----------



## Syrillian

Trimming the fat.

I took some time to pare down the wiring and to eliminate the lighting switches on the CCFL lights, painted the inverter housings and sleeve all the wiring:

The third inverter is for the single (I may add the second lighting tube) CCFL that is mounted in the tube below the motherboard.










Took 3 sets of these:










...and kept only these parts:










When re-doing wiring that involves splicing I like to solder the connections. There are any number of ways that are effective, but this is the manner that I have found to work well for me:

A "3rd hand" is always a welcome addition:










Although the tension in the clips is not enough to break the insulation I still like to clamp on the metal portions:










Then:




























_Note: Heat the work, not the solder._

A small piece of heatshrink works well for insulation. Also I stagger the breaks in the wiring to ensure that a short will not occur, and to prevent the "boa-constrictor" look of potential bulges in the line.










Sleeved and ready to illuminate:










note: It is advisable to check that the lighting works periodically throughout the process.

...and I am still sanding and shaping the rear panel







... my thumb hurts (wah!)


----------



## ocZcc

Good work syr









Josh


----------



## CyberDruid

I hope you realize that Bro-mance can induce delirium, hysterical girlish laughter and a lack of funds the night after...

Not to mention jealousy...from wimmen


----------



## Syrillian

Di...did...did you just say "Bro-mance" ?!?!?!?!

Bwahahahahaha!

I wish I had a GF or Wife.... I would so rub that in her face!

"Bro-mance" Hahahahahahaa.... I love it.

*high-five*


----------



## CyberDruid

Owwww...that was my bad hand...


----------



## Syrillian

oopsies...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I hope you realize that Bro-mance can induce delirium, hysterical girlish laughter and a lack of funds the night after...

Not to mention jealousy...from wimmen


But we're Bros, so it's cool right?










*snap*


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


But we're Bros, so it's cool right?


My Friend, truer words have never been spoken.

erm... I have this fascination for Alter Bridge... it kinda veers from the usual cacophany and din that I slam through my head, but

_"...you're enemy was your Brother all along"_

uh... yeah, I hope that person that posted that .gif don't get their panties all in a wad and start posting more nastiness...

btw, I have this sneaking suspicion that I know the perpetrator...

But yeah... I shy away from elitism and cliques that ostracise. OCN is one big Bro/Chica Club... a subsidary of a much larger Club ~ the Human Species.


----------



## CyberDruid

Owwww. Bad Shoulder...


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## CyberDruid

Owwww my prostate...


----------



## Syrillian

falling apart are we... I know I am.


----------



## CyberDruid

Sad but true: I am...


----------



## Syrillian

Yeah... and here comes the Winter.

I love the cold for the PC hobby, but arthritis is a real bummer...

btw, I went to a Doctor in Spain, and had x-rays and a host of tests... my fighting days are over. It is official: No more active Wing Chun









... I had a good run, but my shoulders simply can not deliver the goods the way they used to.

So I build.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yeah... and here comes the Winter.

I love the cold for the PC hobby, but arthritis is a real bummer...

btw, I went to a Doctor in Spain, and had x-rays and a host of tests... my fighting days are over. It is official: No more active Wing Chun









... I had a good run, but my shoulders simply can not deliver the goods the way they used to.

So I build.










You can't fight anymore? Damn, sorry to hear that.







At least you got another passion: build cases as if you were creating life









Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## wastedtime

Perfection and meticulous execution at its best.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Di...did...did you just say "Bro-mance" ?!?!?!?!

Bwahahahahaha!

I wish I had a GF or Wife.... I would so rub that in her face!

"Bro-mance" Hahahahahahaa.... I love it.

*high-five*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Owwww...that was my bad hand...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


oopsies...










LMAO









You two are cracking me up this morning!

Syr, at least you and CD have the excuses of being older (in no elderly way though) than most of us for your 'falling apart'. I'm not even mid 20's yet and I have bad arthritis in my ankles.









Oh well, here here to modding in the A/C and heat!


----------



## radodrill

Nice sleeving of the CCFL wiring









I'm just curious when I'll see someone (other than me) taking the light tubes out of their protective tubes to make them totally 1337 hint hint


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Nice sleeving of the CCFL wiring









I'm just curious when I'll see someone (other than me) taking the light tubes out of their protective tubes to make them totally 1337 hint hint


i was planning on it when i get around to drilling some holes in my 900 and doing some cable management, right now its a disaster.


----------



## prosser13

Ababababababa










Speechless


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fins-*


Amazing work









+









btw, do you still use Dremel for any of the cuts? Which bit do you use (if that's not your trade secret







)?


Thank you, Fins-










Nah.. no "trade secrets" here.









Yes, I still use the Dremel for some cuts, and for such cuts I use the spiral bit. All circlular cuts that are 3/4" diameter or larger are made with the Dremel. I do have a 3/4" forstner bit that works well also, but the blade always seems to travel a little (< 1mm).

The cut on the spiral bit is not as clean as a flush-rout cut; this equates to less sanding time... a condition that I am all too happy to avoid.

Sir Rado ~ Yah... ever since seeing your mod I have been contemplating adding that (very clean) element to a mod. I have stripped a couple of CCFL's of their protective tubing, and I am quite pleased by the low-profile lighting that results.

I did want to ask about heat as, "cold" (as in cold-cathode) is certainly not the adjective that I would use... Rado, what is your opinion on the heat-signature?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I did want to ask about heat as, "cold" (as in cold-cathode) is certainly not the adjective that I would use... Rado, what is your opinion on the heat-signature?











Are you afraid that the commies are gonna launch a heat seeking nuke at you?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Sir Rado ~ Yah... ever since seeing your mod I have been contemplating adding that (very clean) element to a mod. I have stripped a couple of CCFL's of their protective tubing, and I am quite pleased by the low-profile lighting that results.

I did want to ask about heat as, "cold" (as in cold-cathode) is certainly not the adjective that I would use... Rado, what is your opinion on the heat-signature?

I'm sure you'll be able to pull off the low profile CCFLs as well









The light tubes don't really get over ambient temps.
Standard fluorescent lamps utilize a cathode heater to aid in releasing electrons (as light energy); CCFLs do not have a cathode heater and rely solely on the electrical field for releasing the electrons. CCFLs are referred to as cold cathodes since the cathodes are not deliberately heated.


----------



## xHassassin

Aww, why'd you move from 800x to something larger?


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yeah... and here comes the Winter.

I love the cold for the PC hobby, but arthritis is a real bummer...

btw, I went to a Doctor in Spain, and had x-rays and a host of tests... my fighting days are over. It is official: No more active Wing Chun









... I had a good run, but my shoulders simply can not deliver the goods the way they used to.

So I build.










This is a load of :turd:, isn't it? I'm starting to just ache lately and I'm so unhappy about it. We've got to figure out a way to overclock (um, err..maybe underclock) the aging process. I have trouble doing half the things I was able to do at 30 and my twenties, forget it.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Owwww. Bad Shoulder...



What's sad is that I actually remember watching that episode









Syr, I've never thought to "tangle" (needs better word) the wires like you did. I'm going to have to use that from now on







.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


come to vegas. im sure ull have a good time










Use of spare room & access to your money stash & YOU HAVE YOURSELF A DEAL my friend!!!! Hit me up at 555-M-A-LEECH









Oh, as long as we are off topic:


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


S1rrah ~ I hope that all is safe for you at the moment. I was reading some weather-news this morning, and taking a look at some of the damage in Galveston....









You are in Houston, yes? ...very close to... too close for comfort.

90 mph winds!









hope that you are safe.

On topic of the off topic: Tags...







/







/







/







(..if ya know what I mean







)

Anyhooo... update in a few.


All is well for me. Thanks.

Five days without power but it came back earlier in the week.

50% of Houston still has no power.

Galveston has been declared, officially "uninhabitable".

The island will rebound ... but it's taken a mighty mighty blow.

I'll be chainsawing fallen trees today.

*Stihl FTW!* (<--great chainsaws!)










...


----------



## pyr0m1

I don't know whether to laugh or cry at that, s1rrah.

On the plus side, my dad's stepmom lives far enough from Galveston that her house was mostly fine (she just needs to replace the roof, which the insurance will cover =P), though she's without power (though strangely, 5 houses across the street have it, so lots of food etc is stored over there).


----------



## lsdmeasap

What? No posts in 12 hours? WOW

Love that Stihl Image s1rrah!!!!

Build is coming along VERY nice Syrillian! I also am a fan of naked cathodes!!

Holla when ya get some time


----------



## Syrillian

S1rrah! Glad to see you back, I am relieved to know that you are in one piece









I trust that you are well on your way to general recovery from that little wind-storm?

It was a long night... and morning, so I am a little scattered.... forgive my brevity.

Mornin' Gents...

Good news, and bad news: The good news is that the Motherboard modifications went well. The bad news is that one of the video cards is not functioning. I will post a thread about that in awhile... and there is some other good news - temperatures. The EK block with a 480 radiator dropped the temperature to:

*(ambient was 19 C at time of reading)*








note: ignore the CPU temps as the loop was only about 10 -minutes old and full of bubbles.

Here are some shots of the water-loops being installed, bled and tested:























































*The problem:*

The image below shows the backside of the GPU. There is are five (insert correct terminolgy here) glowy thingies, that flicker on, then shut off on the card that works.

On the card that does not work, the outside 2 remain illuminated and there is a constant "ticking" noise (kinda like a GPU under load).

Arrows point to the referenced parts:









*Notes:*

The card does not work by itself.
There was a hang-up/re-start on "VGA BIOS" at one point during POST
GPU is not recognised by the OS
GPU is not recognised by CCC
I did not drop it, or expose it to ESD (that I am aware)

Could I have somehow borked the BIOS on the GPU?

How can I go about troubleshooting more?

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## coffeejunky

Shame about the GPU man. So it worked before you fitted the block?
Can't dig up any diagnostic flashes on google








Did you meddle with the BIOS?

Seems on the 4870 all those leds are used to determine power issues (I.E power cable not plugged in). Strange.


----------



## Syrillian

Heya, coffee-j

Yah, that darned thing was fine prior to switching the cooling method.

I un-installed the block, thoroughly cleaned and inspected the card (coulda missed something though) and re-installed the block with the appropriate thermal pads and TIM.

Also, I have never flashed a GPU BIOS... would I be able to? could this be an issue?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Heya, coffee-j

Yah, that darned thing was fine prior to switching the cooling method.

I un-installed the block, thoroughly cleaned and inspected the card (coulda missed something though) and re-installed the block with the appropriate thermal pads and TIM.

Also, I have never flashed a GPU BIOS... would I be able to? could this be an issue?

If you haven't meddled with the BIOS, then its not the BIOS causing the issue.
The leds on the rest of the HD4 series all seem to indicate power or temp issues -
http://forums.amd.com/game/messagevi...threadid=97885
So it must be one of those. Or its just borked


----------



## pjlietz

That sucks about the card man







Hope it works out for ya though.


----------



## Nostrano

Syr, im afraid to say....

You killed it with Awesome-ness!

It overdosed

tis a sad day


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
If you haven't meddled with the BIOS, then its not the BIOS causing the issue.
The leds on the rest of the HD4 series all seem to indicate power or temp issues -
http://forums.amd.com/game/messagevi...threadid=97885
So it must be one of those. Or its just borked









Thanks, coffee.









That is a good starting place for me to start sifting through to see if there is a solution.

+









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
That sucks about the card man







Hope it works out for ya though.

Yeyah, PJ!









Yeah... me too. *crosses fingers...*


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks, coffee.









That is a good starting place for me to start sifting through to see if there is a solution.

+









Yeyah, PJ!









Yeah... me too. *crosses fingers...*

The only other thing I can think of would be to phone the manufacturer. They should know what the lights mean if anyone does. As usual deny all knowledge of anything but 'stock'.
Good luck


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Syr, im afraid to say....

You killed it with Awesome-ness!

It overdosed

tis a sad day









Heh... I wish, "awesomeness"... I have the embarrased notion that it is more like "bungling"...

I swear I was gentle.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
The only other thing I can think of would be to phone the manufacturer. They should know what the lights mean if anyone does. As usual *deny all knowledge of anything* but 'stock'.
Good luck









Well... it won't be too difficult to convince them of that...









But yeah... thanks for the warning and the reminder, it _never_ hurts.

I think that I am done for today on GPU-BS.

I'm going back to sanding-BS









*slouches off whilst pouting about the dang-frang-dingalong-fragged GPU*

(not really)








...see?


----------



## CattleRustler

sorry about the card, your work looks great however


----------



## McStuff

I need a post to keep current. Man, those cards look sweet under water. Hope ya get the gpu situation remedied. Everytime I check into your thread, I miss having my rig under water. That, and your wc gear is much more awesome than mine







In the meantime, here's a song:


YouTube - Led Zeppelin-When the Levee Breaks


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks CR.... and my apologies to others if it seems that I skipped over your thoughts or comments... I was in a "personal moment of rama hysteria"..lol

Update on drama and hysteria: It is not the card.









I think it is the block









I made a thread about this, and Litlratt suggested that I put the stock cooler back on. I did as he suggested, and "voila!"

Darn little critter works like a charm. So: empirically it is the cooler.... which btw I forgot to mention seemed "off" a little. The mounting holes are about 1/16" off when I dry-fit the block.

Guess it's time for an exchange to EK

Hmmm...







.... I do have that Danger Den block, perhaps a mix-n-match will suffice.

Any thoughts on "mix-n-match"?










P.S. Thanks, Litlratt. Chances are I would have replaced the cooler and entered the maze of the RMA process with out a second thought. Methinks you saved me a lot of time and embarasement.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Any thoughts on "mix-n-match"?

Interesting idea.

Performance wise it would be fine, I'm sure.

But if the overall, industrial/visual 'gestalt' of the thing is upset then I wouldn't do it.

Just a nit picky fellow designer type thought.

Things being visually out of sync can keep me up for days till I fix 'em.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

Guess it's time for an exchange to EK

Hmmm...







.... I do have that Danger Den block, perhaps a mix-n-match will suffice.

Any thoughts on "mix-n-match"?










I feel so rejected







But mix-n-match should be fine in the mean time while you get an exchange on the EK. Which brings me to my next thought: Geez, do you have like boxes and boxes of WC gear? It's like you have an infinite supply of the stuff.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks CR.... and my apologies to others if it seems that I skipped over your thoughts or comments... I was in a "personal moment of rama hysteria"..lol

Update on drama and hysteria: It is not the card.









I think it is the block









I made a thread about this, and Litlratt suggested that I put the stock cooler back on. I did as he suggested, and "voila!"

Darn little critter works like a charm. So: empirically it is the cooler.... which btw I forgot to mention seemed "off" a little. The mounting holes are about 1/16" off when I dry-fit the block.

Guess it's time for an exchange to EK

Hmmm...







.... I do have that Danger Den block, perhaps a mix-n-match will suffice.

Any thoughts on "mix-n-match"?










P.S. Thanks, Litlratt. Chances are I would have replaced the cooler and entered the maze of the RMA process with out a second thought. Methinks you saved me a lot of time and embarasement.

I would Mix n match for the time being but i would deffinatley use the EK blocks,

when i first saw you with the DD block i thought it was odd as it seemed you were settling for second best, in a build like this where everything is perfection it just seems weird, so my verdict is deffinatley all EK, but mix n match for the time being,

Bro Love,

Nosty x


----------



## ocZcc

Shame about the card syr but Nice looking loop







and also nice heatsinks on the mosfets









Josh


----------



## repo_man

Aww man, I hate to hear that a/b the GPU Syr. At least it is still alive. I don't know about you, but I would _much_ rather have a borked block than a borked card,lol.


----------



## Litlratt

You're welcome Syr. Glad to have helped.
I just suggested in your other thread that you swap the blocks on the cards. This should rule out whether or not one of the blocks is bad, or if it was just a bad seat.


----------



## Hutch

Syrillian,
I was reading a thread yesterday that suggested that the EK blocks have a particular screw that cause a short on the GPU. Let me try and find the thread again and double check if it is the EK blocks and what screw exactly it is. Apparently they forgot to include PVC washers. Check back here shortly.

*Update:*

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1343401 Post #11 - #15. Post #13 describes which screw it is, try removing that one.

Follow up links from EK explaining the problem.

http://ekwaterblocks.com/shop/produc...roducts_id=303
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/downloa...stallation.pdf Step #4 in the manual describes the need for PVC washers which they did not include.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hutch*


Syrillian,
I was reading a thread yesterday that suggested that the EK blocks have a particular screw that cause a short on the GPU. Let me try and find the thread again and double check if it is the EK blocks and what screw exactly it is. Apparently they forgot to include PVC washers. Check back here shortly.

*Update:*

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1343401 Post #11 - #15. Post #13 describes which screw it is, try removing that one.

Follow up links from EK explaining the problem.

http://ekwaterblocks.com/shop/produc...roducts_id=303
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/downloa...stallation.pdf Step #4 in the manual describes the need for PVC washers which they did not include.


And in comes Hutch to save the day...









Sounds like a good explanation to me; hopefully it fixes your problem.


----------



## radodrill

I think the rig would look better with matched GPU blocks.


----------



## CyberDruid

WTG Hutch +1 from me.

I'll be sure to watch out for that when I install mine.


----------



## Syrillian

Indeed!

+







from me too, Hutch!

I won't be re-installing the card for a couple of days (I've already re-mounted the block) - moving back to the fabrication part for a couple-o-days.

Well... if there is one thing that I got out of this: I am now proficient at removing and replacing the stock HSF assembly and the EK block.


----------



## CyberDruid

I'm waiting on some Diamond TIM and then I will give it a whirl. DO you think it was shorted out? That would explain the voltage lights wonking at you.


----------



## Hutch

No problem guys. I hope it fixes your problem when you give it another go Syrillian. The funny thing is, I do not have a 4870X2 and when I clicked the FC 4870X2 thread yesterday I was actually asking myself "why am I reading this? I don't need a block for the 4870X2", but I read the entire thing anyway. The next day, I read about you having this issue...


----------



## Syrillian

CD ~ Yeah, I would say that a short is the culprit. Iandh was kind enough to post in my other thread, and he stated that the lights in question are surface-mount LED's. My interpretation is that these are indicators (only?).

I'm still not sure about the whole "pvc washer" thing and how they would prevent a short (seems to be spacing issue), but I accept empirical facts for what they are.

Hutch ~ Yeah, Man! That was like providence or something... the timing was perfect. Thanks again, that link you provided really helped lower my blood-pressure and anxiety.

Everything Zen.


----------



## afzsom




----------



## Syrillian




----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*





















Excellent. I see you've made progress. Keep up the good work.


----------



## prracer6




----------



## afzsom

Any updates sir? Derailment successful. Mission accomplished.


----------



## radodrill

Just came across this funny video and couldn't resist posting it









Radio Studio on Fire


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Just came across this funny video and couldn't resist posting it









Radio Studio on Fire


lol! I like how that guy just didn't care that things were burning up behind him...


----------



## Syrillian

Bwahahahahahahah!

Nice vid Sir Rado!

It that ain't staged, then someone needs to give that man a pay-raise 'cause that's some serious discipline, focus, and dedication to the airwaves.










erm... oh yeah... "updates"

Well, the gosh-darn-rootin'-tootin'-dang-frang-dang-it-all-bleorg @@%(#!? #& friggin-frak-atak- stoopid block is mocking me.

I know this sounds lame, but re-seating a block, draining, filling and bleeding a loop 7 times without functionality AT ALL (we ain't talkin' poor performance.... it is NO performance...nada.. zilch... kaput...flatline ) is really rather wearing.... especially with the re-seating of the stock HSF a couple of times to ensure the card still works, and it does *whew!*

....that and I got a new smartphone to play with









So, right now I have a pretty good system with a single 4870 x2.

I plan on doing some polishing and sanding tomorrow, and perhaps getting the rear panel bonded by Friday.

Also, I am considering using the Danger Den block 'cause I don't wanna keep messing with this second EK block.

But thanks, you guys reminded me that I do have a case that I want to build.

Thing is I get kinda fixated on things and I can't widen the scope of my tunnel-vision until I have solved it, or it has completely blown up in my face...
...lets hope for the former (please).


----------



## arekieh

Post #1999


----------



## arekieh

And the epic double post
Post #2000
Pg 200
lol this thread is huge


----------



## arekieh

***????? i need to triple post







?
good much better,
NOW its pg 200 lol


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
....that and I got a new smartphone to play with









Also, I am considering using the Danger Den block 'cause I don't wanna keep messing with this second EK block.










What smart phone did you get? I got my dad's old treo 600, and it's pretty nifty. Games and such FTW. I'd say just forget about the EK block for now and put on the dd block. It'll save you a bunch of headaches now, and you can work on it later.


----------



## Syrillian

i-phone










Lol, arekiah.... you makin' me


----------



## Indignity

pffft... thought you said a smart phone???????????

I was thinking maybe one of these:


----------



## nategr8ns




----------



## Manyak

Pfffft, aint no smartphone like this one.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Can't beat mine though...

I know everyone hates this thing, but I actually love it. If it does everything you need it to do, then I'm fine with it. I don't need anything better.


----------



## Syrillian

lol, Indy....









....well, it's smarter than me.

lol-ing some more @ Nate's post.

Manyak ~ That's the new i-phone killer I was reading a little about, ain't it? Yeah... that's a real nice one.

Perhaps silly of me - but, I really like the touchscreen on the i-phone

Girface ~ That one is kinda cool. If it does what you want, then that is all that matters.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
Post #1999









I think your count is off by 10; *THIS* is post #1999


----------



## TnB= Gir

And this is 2k.

OWNED


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
And this is 2k.

OWNED

*high five*

heh... I believe the ratio is 80% OT / 20% build-related (that's just a wild guess).


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*high five*

heh... I believe the ratio is 80% OT / 20% build-related (that's just a wild guess).










More like 90%-10% get to work grandpah!























I jest, I jest!


----------



## zlojack

LOL at the "*** worthy" tag!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


LOL at the "*** worthy" tag!


He must be a... quick shooter.










YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## prracer6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Just came across this funny video and couldn't resist posting it









Radio Studio on Fire



Now that was funny


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
Now that was funny

Which is why I posted it









BTW; it looks like it may be for real and not staged; City 99.5 FM is an actual radio station in Athens Greece.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i missed the smart phone talk









oh well, here is my contribution.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Dimensions 5.08" x 8.14" x 0.98"


manyak, a smartphone should NOT be that big! Awesome gadget though







.


----------



## wastedtime

Its been soo long since I looked at this and other logs. 
This is just sensational work Syr,


----------



## legoman786

And now we are in the year *2010*


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


And now we are in the year *2010*


eh, what?










What you smokin?


----------



## legoman786

I be talking about the case he be building will be a time machine thingamabob and will teleport us to ze future.

(Teleport is not in FF3's dictionary







)


----------



## Syrillian

... and the gloves come off.

Granpah(







@ Repo) is done playing "nice-nice" with this little punk-block:










Thats it. Last ditch effort. 11th-hour....blah, blah, blah...

If you don't hear from me again then I failed, and in my shame I impaled myself on the block...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


If you don't hear from me again then I failed, and in my shame I impaled myself on the block...


Nooooo! Don't do it Grandpah! We need you on OCN!


















Good luck bro!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Be sure to make an acrylic body plug so that we can fill the hole left by the impalement at your funeral.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Be sure to make an acrylic body plug so that we can fill the hole left by the impalement at your funeral.











*/b/*


----------



## radodrill

The little plastic washers should do the trick


----------



## Syrillian

Done and done.










...thank Buddha, Allah, God, Gaia... the Stay-Puffed Marshmallow Man, or whatever you wanna call it.

*THEY LIVE!*


----------



## repo_man




----------



## CyberDruid

Good work man.

Did you find that just using washers was the trick? Or did you have to use the liquid eclectical tape too?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Good work *man*.

Did you find that just using washers was the trick? Or did you have to use the liquid eclectical tape too?

"Men":









Hutch
Girface
iandh
NCspec
Legoman
Litlratt
Maestro
Grunion
GhostLeader
(sorry if I omitted any members, but the fog is thick in the attic)

All of these folk jumped in and freely gave advice and help.

"Thank you".









As for the liquid electical tape - I used it just to be sure. This was end-game and I wanted to take no chances, and I _think_ it may have helped as I had already used non-condutive washers to no avail.

Finally! ....I can get back to fabricating and building.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


"Men":










Hutch
Girface
iandh
NCspec
Legoman
Litlratt
Maestro
Grunion
GhostLeader
(sorry if I omitted any members, but the fog is thick in the attic)











I guess I'm too young to count.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I guess I'm too young to count.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


(sorry if I omitted any members, but the fog is *thick* in the attic)












...sawry


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











...sawry


With your tiny text and my young...wait, young eyes are supposed to be good, whoops


----------



## Syrillian

^^









Temps:

Ambient = 26

According to the dropdown menu in CCC (8.9)

29
30
31
31
^^ These coincide with the flow-order over the cores.










and oh so quiet compared to the din that the stock coolers produced when given a load


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











Temps:

Ambient = 26

According to the dropdown menu in CCC (8.9)

31
31
30
29
^^ These coincide with the flow-order over the cores.

and oh so quiet compared to the din that the stock coolers produced when given a load


Those are idle, right? If so, what kinds of loads you gettin'?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Those are idle, right? If so, what kinds of loads you gettin'?


Those are idle temps.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Those are idle, right? If so, what kinds of loads you gettin'?


Vantage did not top 38-40C (multiple runs at stock settings, and the ambient was a degree or two higher) which was monitored with HW monitor that provides a high/low reading.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Those are idle temps.










Ya, I noticed when I saw 7% gpu activity. And way to ruin the all me/syr posts page.


----------



## legoman786

He must have a glacier stuffed in there somewhere.


----------



## ocZcc

awesome now get back to fabricating









Josh


----------



## prracer6

Low temp. Sweet


----------



## Litlratt

38 to 40 under load is very impressive.


----------



## TnB= Gir

*In British Accent*

Smashing Success!


----------



## Syrillian

Cheers, Mate!


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I'm glad to hear that this all worked out (great temps!); I really thought the wait was going to be longer.


----------



## Syrillian

OOH-RAH!


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


OOH-RAH!











Haha, from the gut, devil dog!


----------



## wastedtime

Glad this worked out Syr. Now we get back to sanding , polishing and bonding the best scratch build of all time


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Haha, from the gut, devil dog!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *wastedtime*


Glad this worked out Syr. Now we get back to sanding , polishing and bonding the best scratch build of all time










YaY! ...sanding...


















Heh... I have grown a calous on my thumb where I hold the tiny pieces of sandpaper. lol.

Completion: 2 weeks? (riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight... I'll believe it when I see it)....(







@ self)


----------



## Nostrano

Jolly Good!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Jolly Good!

Earl Grey and Crumpets mate?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Earl Grey and Crumpets mate?

English muffin ol chap?


----------



## Nostrano

Not a fan of tea, but the crumpets sound like a plan


----------



## coffeejunky

Seeing as this thread has had a rather musical influence, I've just been watching some pink floyd documentaries on BBC4. Didn't hear of it before, but Richard Wright, the original keyboard player died last month. Sad news indeed. He was a great influence on 'The Dark Side Of The Moon'.

More Floyd -


YouTube - Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond (1988)


----------



## radodrill

The next round of hot cocoa and Bavarian creme doughnuts is on me


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
The next round of hot cocoa and Bavarian creme doughnuts is on me


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Nostrano

Bloody 'ell, there is a plastic box being built somewhere here isnt there, sorry Syr for calling it a plastic box


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Seeing as this thread has had a rather musical influence, I've just been watching some pink floyd documentaries on BBC4. Didn't hear of it before, but Richard Wright, the original keyboard player died last month. Sad news indeed. He was a great influence on 'The Dark Side Of The Moon'.

Your video choices are ironic.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Earl Grey and Crumpets mate?

I'm a fan of Irish breakfast tea personally, but earl grey will suffice.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Jolly Good!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Earl Grey and Crumpets mate?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
English muffin ol chap?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Not a fan of tea, but the crumpets sound like a plan










Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
I'm a fan of Irish breakfast tea personally, but earl grey will suffice.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
The next round of hot cocoa and Bavarian creme doughnuts is on me










Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Bloody 'ell, there is a plastic box being built somewhere here isnt there, sorry Syr for calling it a plastic box

Never you mind Nosty... at its fundamental level it is nothing more than a plastic box.









And I will get on with it now that my little GPU block crisis has passed









Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Seeing as this thread has had a rather musical influence, I've just been watching some pink floyd documentaries on BBC4. Didn't hear of it before, but Richard Wright, the original keyboard player died last month. Sad news indeed. He was a great influence on 'The Dark Side Of The Moon'.

*sigh*

The Dark Side of the Moon is one of my two favorite albums (and yes I had them in vinyl







). The other is The Final Cut. Here are a couple of my favorites.


YouTube - Pink Floyd - The Fletcher memorial home






YouTube - Pink Floyd - The gunner's dream (The final cut 1/4)





Since we are on the topic of off-topic, I was trying out the camera on my phone. Quite frankly I am not all that impressed, bear in mind that some of the poor quality is user error.

*The Warehouse:*




























*Two of the three forklifts we have:*










*The Showroom:*










*The Contractors Order/Service Desk:*










*My Desk:*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

looks like fun, mind if i ask what you do there?
and the poor picture quality is to be expected from a camera phone, small sensor + not very good light makes for a very noisy image as seen most in the first picture.
as well as they are not meant to be viewed full size, noise doesnt look as bad when the image is scaled down


----------



## TnB= Gir

He runs over noobs with forklifts and scares people that walk in and see him, start hallucinating that he is The Hulk and freak out.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
looks like fun, mind if i ask what you do there?
and the poor picture quality is to be expected from a camera phone, small sensor + not very good light makes for a very noisy image as seen most in the first picture.
as well as they are not meant to be viewed full size, noise doesnt look as bad when the image is scaled down









I have a hybrid white/blue collar job. I work in Customer Service for tile contractors, Tile companies and building companies... I get them tile through our company's supply and logistical network. I also load/unload trucks, pull/stage pallets and pull orders for the customers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
He runs over noobs with forklifts and scares people that walk in and see him, start hallucinating that he is The Hulk and freak out.









...









Girface... You realise that you are probably taller than me and weigh as much...right?









I'm 6' and 170-175 lbs... dat's all.

_*Used*_ to be a "big guy".. but not for awhile now.

Still, your comment does bring a pretty funny image to mind.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Actually I'm only 5' 8" and ~130-140LBS

I've been a cross country/track runner since 1st grade, so I have a slender build with little upper body strength


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*sigh*

The Dark Side of the Moon is one of my two favorite albums (and yes I had them in vinyl







). The other is The Final Cut. Here are a couple of my favorites.


See that Duckydude? Syrillian likes The Final Cut. Your opinion is officially nulled. I do love Gunner's Dream. The transition from voice to sax is great, and the sax solo is absolutely amazing. I did, however, find Not Now John to be a shock when I first heard it because of the language and overall sound. I can't really pick one Pink Floyd album out as my favorite because I like each one in a different way.

But enough about me, my brother is PFC Smith now (Well not just recently, but fairly recently) :O


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I'm 6' and 170-175 lbs... dat's all.

_*Used*_ to be a "big guy".. but not for awhile now.

Still, your comment does bring a pretty funny image to mind.









He only thought you "hulkish" cause your more shredded than a Julian Salad.

So is the Hulk ... though he's way more hulkish.

6 ft vs. 16 ft.

Hulk = Win.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
See that Duckydude? Syrillian likes The Final Cut. Your opinion is officially nulled. I do love Gunner's Dream. The transition from voice to sax is great, and the sax solo is absolutely amazing. I did, however, find Not Now John to be a shock when I first heard it because of the language and overall sound. I can't really pick one Pink Floyd album out as my favorite because I like each one in a different way.

But enough about me, my brother is PFC Smith now (Well not just recently, but fairly recently) :O

OOH-RAH! to Private First-Class Smith.

Welcome to the FMF, Brother: Act with honor and distinction.

As for Pink Floyd... yah, I know what you mean. I also really like The Division Bell and the eclectic "Collection of Great Dance Songs".

These are sounds that are out of sync with what I listen to mostly these days, but I still listen to the aforementioned albums on occasion... great mellow modding music.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
He only thought you "hulkish" cause your more shredded than a Julian Salad.

So is the Hulk ... though he's way more hulkish.

6 ft vs. 16 ft.

*Hulk = Win.*










True Dat!


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
OOH-RAH! to Private First-Class Smith.

Welcome to the FMF, Brother: Act with honor and distinction.

As for Pink Floyd... yah, I know what you mean. I also really like The Division Bell and the eclectic "Collection of Great Dance Songs".

These are sounds that are out of sync with what I listen to mostly these days, but I still listen to the aforementioned albums on occasion... great mellow modding music.

Because I'm the non-marine (see: noob), can you please tell me what FMF stands for? Also, if you were wondering, he got PFC as a meritorious promotion for being squad leader. Right now he's on leave(graduated boot camp), and is heading up to Pendleton for further training.

Roger Waters would like to argue with you that The Division Bell is really not Pink Floyd because he wasn't in it. But I think he's just bitter because his albums didn't sell as much as he wanted.

EDIT: Did Syr just double post?


----------



## Litlratt

Pink Floyd - Quite possibly, the best band ever.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Pink Floyd - Quite possibly, the best band ever.

Agreed, such an amazing band. It's a shame that they've fallen apart, and that I wasn't alive for any of their concerts


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Agreed, such an amazing band. It's a shame that they've fallen apart, and that I wasn't alive for any of their concerts









Seen them in Indy a long time ago.
Some idiot jumped from the second tier of seats learning to fly. He didn't make it.


----------



## afzsom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I'm 6' and 170-175 lbs... dat's all.

_*Used*_ to be a "big guy".. but not for awhile now.

Lets move this more off topic.

6' 1", 175lbs (last checked ... months ago).


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
Seen them in Indy a long time ago.
Some idiot jumped from the second tier of seats learning to fly. He didn't make it.











What happened to the guy?


----------



## Litlratt

iirc, broke both legs.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
iirc, broke both legs.

Damn, that must've ruined his entire day.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
Lets move this more off topic.

6' 1", 175lbs (last checked ... months ago).










Last I checked I was 1.78m 60kg


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
Last I checked I was 1.78m 60kg

In a real measurement system please?

@afzsom: There's a topic?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Last I checked I was 1.78m 60kg


^^5.8ft and 132lbs (according to the almighty Google)







LOL

Syr, don't down play it. We've _all_ seen the pics of your monstrous arms. It's hard to see you with those grizzle biceps trying to _gently_ snap in a set of ram sticks, LOL


----------



## pjlietz

Man, you all are small, lol....

6'2 and 215-220lbs


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Man, you all are small, lol....

6'2 and 215-220lbs










At least I have an excuse, I'm still growing


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Man, you all are small, lol....

6'2 and 215-220lbs










All hail Gigantor!


----------



## Litlratt

It's only a matter of time before the Techno Viking makes his appearance here. Beware.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


In a real measurement system please?


It is a real measurement and in fact the correct one as it is used by the vast majority of the world.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wikipedia*

International System of Units is the primary or sole system of measurement for all nations except for Burma, Liberia, and the United States.


In fact, here's a map to show how little of the world uses the English aka SAE aka British gravitational unit system; the areas in red or those that *do* use the English units (click for a bigger version).


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


All hail Gigantor!










LOL


----------



## s1rrah

All the other music posts not withstanding ...










*This here track* sums up my (very) personal thoughts on this particular Sir Syrillian build:

..

  
 YouTube - Atomic Clock  



 
 ..

Sick sick sick.

Primal.

Meticulously dedicated to The Rock(tm).

_"The moon crashed into the desert
It gave me my brand new home
These souls gone to feed in my crater
I eat 'em as fast as they come

I dig your love and affection
I dig your voice on the phone
So pour some coins in my crater
I spend 'em as fast as they come"
_


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Wow. Haha, i'm 6' @ 180LBS...stocky









But i'm 15 so i'm still growing haha


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 
Wow. Haha, i'm 6' @ 180LBS...stocky









But i'm 15 so i'm still growing haha

You'd better be on your high school's football team.









Edit: Oh yeah, I'm 6'1" and 175lbs. Should be 185 buy the end of the year though.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
It's only a matter of time before the Techno Viking makes his appearance here. Beware.









Syr=Technoviking?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 
Wow. Haha, i'm 6' @ 180LBS...stocky









But i'm 15 so i'm still growing haha

Geez, 6' at 15? That's no fair, I'm 15 in a month and I'm only ~5'5"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
It is a real measurement and in fact the correct one as it is used by the vast majority of the world.
]

That's why it's a joke.


----------



## Hutch

Sorry I haven't checked on this thread in like.....oh wait, it's only been two days and I missed like 8pages. Anyway, glad you got the issue sorted Syr and the temps look awesome. May I request another watercooled SFF build next? Similar to the one you did before?







Only because I am doing one and know that you will have great design and ideas.

As for music, since everyone is pitching theirs in, I'll post the only song in the genre of music I listen to that you all will know and that will fit this build. It mostly relates to the issues you encountered.

Epic song/singer to say the least.


YouTube - Bob Marley - Three Little Birds


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hutch* 
May I request another watercooled SFF build next? Similar to the one you did before?







Only because I am doing one and know that you will have great design and ideas.


Another? I haven't even gotten one Syr case







Stupid line that I'm waiting in. I mean, can't I at least wait in a cool looking way, like in a hexagonal pyramid?


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Man, you all are small, lol....

6'2 and 215-220lbs










And you're a midget

6'-4" 250lbs


----------



## TnB= Gir

What in God's name did I start?


----------



## legoman786

Am I a midget too?

5'11" 180LB


----------



## Indignity

Here's one to support Rado!!!

When referring to my "manhood", it sounds much better saying I'm 305mm


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Here's one to support Rado!!!

When referring to my "manhood", it sounds much better saying I'm 305mm










Hey Hey!!!

Mini-mall rap


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Here's one to support Rado!!!

When referring to my "manhood", it sounds much better saying I'm 305mm










And it sounds so much bigger to say my case is 600mm x 300mm x 550mm rather than 1' 11.6" x 11.8" x 1' 9.7"


----------



## Syrillian

Hmmmm... I know what!

We could have a Sumo-wrestling match between Gigantor and Maestro!

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

Hutch ~ Danke for the vid. Heh... when I lived in Santa Cruz I used to hang with some Rasta Doods and Doodets, and we played a lot of... backgammon of all things. They were a great bunch of folk.

Litlratt ~ Agreed. Pink Floyd carried me at times throughout life.

McStuff ~ FMF = Fleet Marine Force... OOH-RAH DEVIL DOGS!

~Semper Fidelis


----------



## Syrillian

I am rather pleased so far.

*Ambient:*










*Idle:*










*After Vantage (3.6 on CPU / Stock on the GPU's) *(score was "meh" @ 17870 ~ Still have yet to get to the point of twiddling).










... and to think that at stock fan settings and with the stock clocks I would idle at 70-80C and load in the low-mid 80's


----------



## TnB= Gir

Wow idling 3C above ambient...

I need a 480 GTX rad now


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
And you're a midget

6'-4" 250lbs









Damn CD, your Gigantor, lol!


----------



## Dragoon

Dang! Those are some incredible temps!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Wow idling 3C above ambient...

I need a 480 GTX rad now










Aww, Girface.. you got a killer setup. Besides, the 480 is really rather cumbersome and... perhaps a 360?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Dang! Those are some incredible temps!




















Indeed. I am still questioning the accuracy of the readings... but I'll run with it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Damn CD, your Gigantor, lol!


Hah! Yeah!

You guys are some big 'uns!

Hooray for Gigantors!







...gigantors that mod


----------



## Syrillian

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *s1rrah*   All the other music posts not withstanding ...










*This here track* sums up my (very) personal thoughts on this particular Sir Syrillian build:

..

YouTube - Atomic Clock

..

Sick sick sick.

Primal.

Meticulously dedicated to The Rock(tm).

_"The moon crashed into the desert
It gave me my brand new home
These souls gone to feed in my crater
I eat 'em as fast as they come

I dig your love and affection
I dig your voice on the phone
So pour some coins in my crater
I spend 'em as fast as they come"
_








  
*Slow grind.... *righteous!

Haven't indulged in MM for awhile.

I pray that I never lose my passion for music... but I suppose that will happen the day after I lose my passion for life.

How about an oldy:

Can't Find my way Home

  
 YouTube - Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home - 1969


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Aww, Girface.. you got a killer setup. Besides, the 480 is really rather cumbersome and... perhaps a 360?


But if I get a 360, I'd have to buy another delta and find another fan to scrap for a shroud. And I got a super duper deal on my first two deltas. And plus, I have other things that I could spend $100, like an electric guitar, or saving it for a case by you. I guess I'll just keep my stupid single pass stealth 240 gt and see how the deltas+shroud perform.

EDIT: I guess that's why I picked up a worker's permit form yesterday.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


But if I get a 360, I'd have to buy another delta and find another fan to scrap for a shroud. And I got a super duper deal on my first two deltas. And plus, I have other things that I could spend $100, like an electric guitar, or saving it for a case by you. I guess I'll just keep my stupid single pass stealth 240 gt and see how the deltas+shroud perform.


You could always get the rad and run whatever 120 fan that you have lying around, and shroudless (temporarily).

...but an electric guitar does sound like a smashing idea.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


You could always get the rad and run whatever 120 fan that you have lying around, and shroudless (temporarily).

...but an electric guitar does sound like a smashing idea.










Ya, I joined this group at my church, which teaches acoustic guitar. I figure once I have the money, I can buy an electric guitar+amp and rock out. Plus, my barbs arrived today, 4 for 5 shipped, can't beat that deal. OCN is too awesome, I've gotten so many good deals.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Aww, Girface.. you got a killer setup. Besides, the 480 is really rather cumbersome and... perhaps a 360?


Yea I was thinking about swapping my 2 MCR220s for 2 360 GTX rads or 2 MCR320s. The 360/320s would be the largest I'd want to go on the tech station, since a 480 would be almost twice its height.

Problem being that 360 GTXs are 125 a pop, while the MCR320 is 50.

I hope Santa is feeling generous this year...


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Yea I was thinking about swapping my 2 MCR220s for 2 360 GTX rads or 2 MCR320s. The 360/320s would be the largest I'd want to go on the tech station, since a 480 would be almost twice its height.

Problem being that 360 GTXs are 125 a pop, while the MCR320 is 50.

I hope Santa is feeling generous this year...










I'll take those mcr220's off your hands so you have room to install those new 360 rads. free of charge of course

The mcr320 is 50 you say? I might have to get me one of those. If my new build actually happens, I might need that. The phenom 9950 BE and 4850 shall put out a lot of heat.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I'll take those mcr220's off your hands so you have room to install those new 360 rads. free of charge of course

The mcr320 is 50 you say? I might have to get me one of those. If my new build actually happens, I might need that. The phenom 9950 BE and 4850 shall put out a lot of heat.


Heh, I need the money to buy them first. Which is a luxury I do not have.

MCR320 49.99


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Heh, I need the money to buy them first. Which is a luxury I do not have.

MCR320 49.99


What's holding me back from buying that is spending a lot of money on a wc loop that isn't even installed. I'm not even sure how selling my rig and buying a new one will even go.


----------



## s1rrah

Ah, seems the gods have smiled on your build.

Lovely.

Here's a Rant(tm) to ward off errors in judgement:

...

"_Finding a needle in a haystack is a lot easier if you burn down the
haystack and scan the ashes with a metal detector.

There is honor in being corrupt. There is also honor in being genuinely
stupid. But to be both corrupt and stupid at the same time is
unforgivable. Give up one or the other, or prepare to be smitten by the
Stark Fist of Removal.

Remember: food is food, and medicine is medicine. What do I mean by
that, you say? Well, if you mistake food for medicine, you may become a
junk-food junkie. If you mistake medicine for food, you may become a
substance abuser. In the same spirit, family is family, and Company is
Company.

Hurt head good. Healed head bad. OK, I'll spell it out for you: there is
leverage in victimhood.

To an outsider, Sumo wrestling looks like obscure homoerotic performance
art. To an insider, it is a divine contest which ensures a bountiful
rice harvest, with the winners moving closer to the Gods. Do you have an
opportunity for a similar shifting of perspective?

To take away the energy of your enemies, capture the hearts of their
generals.

Remember: the more you cut the cake, the more sticks to the knife.

Those who come seeking peace without a treaty are plotting.

Odor of roasting chestnuts. Uncertainty, distress. An unwholesome augury,
but measures may be taken. Seek the greater good; the main path may be
safest._"

...


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Ah, seems the gods have smiled on your build.

Lovely.

Here's a Rant(tm) to ward off errors in judgement:

...

"_Finding a needle in a haystack is a lot easier if you burn down the
haystack and scan the ashes with a metal detector.

There is honor in being corrupt. There is also honor in being genuinely
stupid. But to be both corrupt and stupid at the same time is
unforgivable. Give up one or the other, or prepare to be smitten by the
Stark Fist of Removal.

Remember: food is food, and medicine is medicine. What do I mean by
that, you say? Well, if you mistake food for medicine, you may become a
junk-food junkie. If you mistake medicine for food, you may become a
substance abuser. In the same spirit, family is family, and Company is
Company.

Hurt head good. Healed head bad. OK, I'll spell it out for you: there is
leverage in victimhood.

To an outsider, Sumo wrestling looks like obscure homoerotic performance
art. To an insider, it is a divine contest which ensures a bountiful
rice harvest, with the winners moving closer to the Gods. Do you have an
opportunity for a similar shifting of perspective?

To take away the energy of your enemies, capture the hearts of their
generals.

Remember: the more you cut the cake, the more sticks to the knife.

Those who come seeking peace without a treaty are plotting.

Odor of roasting chestnuts. Uncertainty, distress. An unwholesome augury,
but measures may be taken. Seek the greater good; the main path may be
safest._"

...










Simply fascinating.


----------



## prracer6

I need to go to water cooling


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prracer6*


I need to go to water cooling


Go for it and never look back!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
I need to go to water cooling

Go for it and never look back!









Ditto, not that I'm on H2O I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Syrillian

I'm with Rado and all the others that won't/can't look back after switching to liquid cooling. The allure, improved performance head-room, the tinkering... and even the hair-rending makes the experience oh-so-sweet.

S1rrah ~ Namaste _/\\_

Your words ring true, and I thank you for adding that notation about the essence and nature of Sumo Wrestling... sometimes I forget that there are peeps that are hindered by phobias. I don't speak that in a condescending manner, merely as a realistic (and imho sad) state of existence.

I spent the last couple of days trying out different OS's on the system:

Vista 64-bit
Vista 32-bit
XP 64 -bit
XP 32-bit

I have been having stability issues with 3DMark06... I'll sort something out in the end... I hope.

*How about comments on what you guys would use?*

*Hardware:*


Rampage Formula
Q6600 (will switch to QX6850)
2 x 2GB OCZ RAM
2 x 4870 x2
2 x Velociraptor
1200W Silverstone

***Would I benefit from selling a couple of other CPU's and getting a Yorkfield? I was going to wait until Nehalem, but I am open for suggestions.

Thank you.

I spent the morning yesterday and today fabricating, sanding and polishing.

I decided to mount the LCD Poster to the case on a hinged panel so that it could be tucked behind when not needed, and rotated to the front for use when required. I will try to keep the mounting "removable" so that that the hinged panel could be used for something else in the event that the case has a motherboard that does not have the LCD posting screen.

The rear panel is now polished and ready for mounting. I just need to sit and contemplate all of the factors before I go bonding it; 'cause when that happens there is no going back.

I plan on heading out to the Coast for some cardio-excercise. That will give me ample time to consider the implications of the rear panel, and to ensure that I have not forgotten anything... or at least anything that can not be done after the panel is mounted.










At the risk of seeming a middle-aged-emo, here are some tracks that I like:

  
 YouTube - Slipknot - Vermilion pt 2


----------



## McStuff

Imo, go with vista 64-bit. I've used it, and loved it.

EDIT: TIA for the help with the res. It saddens me to see it in it's current state


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice choice on the KSE
i like their older stuff a bit more tho.









  
 YouTube - Killswitch Engage - My Last Serenade


----------



## TnB= Gir

Soundgarden









On the top of hardware and OS, I would go with Vista 64. I've used both Vista 64 and XP 64 for over a year now, and both have been extremely stable for me. However, you can only use Vista if you're using 2 4870x2s.

For the CPUs, I would just stay with the one you have now until Nehalem comes around the corner. You can already get it to 4Ghz, so you aren't bottlenecking the cards with the CPU.


----------



## zlojack

Stick with what you listed, Syr, that stuff rocks!

My Rampage Extreme is really struggling with the RAM it has right now. I'm going to try different RAM, but overall, I think the maturity and versatility of the DDR2 controller, added to the fact that you can pretty much DDR3 bandwidth out of it, I think you're going to be fine with that setup for quite some time. A 4GHz quad and those two cards should eat anything for breakfast for quite a while.


----------



## Nostrano

Vermillion Pt 2


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


And quite possibly one of my top-10 favorite bands ever:

_"Follow me into the desert, as thirsty as you are."_

YouTube - Soundgarden - Burden In My Hand

YouTube - Soundgarden - Outshined


Soundgarden is mother's milk.

Louder than Love was my anthem album for many a year.

I'm also a fan of some of their rougher, more obscure stuff like, "Flower," etc.

Cornell = Voice of the ages.

Such a talent.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Soundgarden is mother's milk.

Louder than Love was my anthem album for many a year.

I'm also a fan of some of their rougher, more obscure stuff like, "Flower," etc.

Cornell = Voice of the ages.

Such a talent.


Temple of the Dog is awesome too... hunger strike








i <3 chris's voice, but i dislike audioslave. BLAH.


----------



## McStuff

Hey Syr, girface posted this thread in your honor: http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/3...on-thread.html It's his way to show you the ocn wubs you.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


Temple of the Dog is awesome too... hunger strike








i <3 chris's voice, but i dislike audioslave. BLAH.


Temple of the Dog is a gem.

Astonishing project that was.

I concur on Audioslave. May as well put a Coca Cola logo on it.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

some more KSE

  
 YouTube - Killswitch Engage - Holy Diver


----------



## TnB= Gir

YouTube - Paradise City Guns n Roses


----------



## s1rrah

If your a fan of Slipknot and at the same time a fan of Soundgarden ...

Then, by default, you *must* be a fan of Quicksand:

...

  
 YouTube - Quicksand - Omission  



 
...

They are somewhere between Soundgarden and Slipknot ... deftly combining the off time hooks of the former with the shear SLAM of the latter.


----------



## Syrillian

Schubie ~ Heh... I was not even aware that KsE had a another singer before Howard. I actually posted a thread with that video (Last Serenade) awhile ago wondering...

Yeah, I like Jesse too... and I also enjoy, Seemless.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Soundgarden is mother's milk.

Louder than Love was my anthem album for many a year.

I'm also a fan of some of their rougher, more obscure stuff like, "Flower," etc.

*Cornell = Voice of the ages.*

Such a talent.


QFT.

His span of vocal intonation is incredible. From the ragged edges of "Slaves and Bulldozers" to the melodic and haunting "Pillow of your Bones" to the lilting sounds of "Wave Goodbye"...

and yeah... Audioslave was anti-climactic... although "Light my Way" is a decent track.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


Temple of the Dog is awesome too... hunger strike








i <3 chris's voice, but i dislike audioslave. BLAH.



OMG! TotD! Yeeeha!...

How about Mother Love Bone? Another band that harkens back to the Seattle Grunge scene.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


YouTube - Paradise City Guns n Roses


Righteous.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


If your a fan of Slipknot and at the same time a fan of Soundgarden ...

Then, by default, you *must* be a fan of Quicksand:

...

YouTube - Quicksand - Omission

...

They are somewhere between Soundgarden and Slipknot ... deftly combining the off time hooks of the former with the shear SLAM of the latter.











Wow!

Never heard of them.

I like.

Thank you.

Update shortly.


----------



## Syrillian

*â€œChipping away at the stoneâ€*

Here are some of the pieces that I have been working on. From L to R: Hinged panel for the LCD POSTer, vertical cove for the mobo-side rear panel to wall support, Pump stand panels and base for one of the two pumps, vertical cove for the PSU-side rear panel to wall support, and the pieces that will make the trap-door access for the CPU and NB loops reservoir.

(










This image of the LCD POSTer screen shows how the hinge looks from the â€œinsideâ€










This image of the reservoir trap-door shows the â€œoutsideâ€ of the hinge:










The completed rear panel:










Some close-ups to show transitions, profiles and easements:





































This notch is for the topside of the motherboard rail to nest into.










Mounted in the case:


----------



## TnB= Gir

It's all coming together.

Sooooo beautiful.


----------



## nafljhy

that is an astounding case. leaves me breathless.


----------



## McStuff

Wow, just wow. It's looking so amazing.

Btw, sent you a pm with pics of the scratches.


----------



## zlojack

Just....phenomenal.

Takes my breath away.

*Bows*


----------



## McStuff

@Silentium (yes, the case itself):

  
 YouTube - You Take My Breath Away


----------



## TnB= Gir

Berlin FTW (but not quite as FTW as Queen)

  
 YouTube - Take My Breath Away


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Berlin FTW (but not quite as FTW as Queen)


I was thinking of posting that song, but I don't really like it. But Topgun pwned tho.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yea, Tom Cruise ruled before he turned into a nut job.


----------



## radodrill

The case is looking amazing









Now for more funny songs by Rodney Carrington










Rodney Carrington - more of a Man


----------



## Syrillian

So.... I make a post about the rear panel of this project I am working on. Then, I happily go about my business, which in this case is wondering why Bioshock is artifacting like crazy at stock settings... lol

...and I log back on and I find...










...I'm so confused.


















Seriously though, I dropped my head, shook it and lol'd...


----------



## TnB= Gir

I win again.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I win again.

Being called a weirdo is winning?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Being called a weirdo is winning?

Have you seen what the majority of kids our age are like in America these days?

If they are "normal", then I am damn proud to be a weirdo.









And Bruddah Man, why IE?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Have you seen what the majority of kids our age are like in America these days?

If they are "normal", then I am damn proud to be a weirdo.









Quite true my friend.

EDIT: Damn you girface, you ninja'd in an edit there. It's prolly because he hasn't had time to install ff yet.


----------



## pjlietz

Oh my Syr, you are an amazing artist. Those parts are so absolutely wonderfully wickedly great I just don't know what to say.


----------



## Syrillian

IE ~ cause I don't know no better... just stuck... like a distateful stain

S1r ~ You asked elsewhere about "Tropical Thunder"; nope, I have not been able to watch it as my "television" broke. I never use it, so I keep forgetting to try and find a replacement....









...someday.

Gigantor! (yes Master Lietz, I am addressing you...)

"thanks, Man!"


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
IE ~ cause I don't know no better... just stuck... like a distateful stain

S1r ~ You asked elsewhere about "Tropical Thunder"; nope, I have not been able to watch it as my "television" broke. I never use it, so I keep forgetting to try and find a replacement....









...someday.

Gigantor! (yes Master Lietz, I am addressing you...)

"thanks, Man!"

I though CD was Gigantor?

Seriously though, great work my friend.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
IE ~ cause I don't know no better... just stuck... like a distateful stain

S1r ~ You asked elsewhere about "Tropical Thunder"; nope, I have not been able to watch it as my "television" broke. I never use it, so I keep forgetting to try and find a replacement....









...someday.

Gigantor! (yes Master Lietz, I am addressing you...)

"thanks, Man!"

I think Tropic Thunder is still in theaters.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I win again.

Dood... you _always_ win.

Speaking of Win,

One of these days I gotta jump in a server and get blasted to pieces by ya'll... cause I think I know how to play FPS games









...now *that* would be fun!

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Let's frag Granpah!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
I think Tropic Thunder is still in theaters.

lol @ me...

Shows just how outta touch I am with what's going on.... can't recall the last time I went to see a movie...

No... wait... it was "Wanted". But before that? Can't recall.


----------



## Ducky

It's so bloody hard to find the pictures in this thread with all the praise you are getting, but now that I found the latest..

Holy crap


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
I though CD was Gigantor?

Seriously though, great work my friend.

oopsies... I think I just tripled.

You both are Gingantors


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
It's so bloody hard to find the pictures in this thread with all the praise you are getting, but now that I found the latest..

Holy crap









erm...sorry. We have a short attention span around these parts.

The 2nd post is a table of contents that has perma-links to each build-relevant post. The first post has a warning about the very thing you are complaining (rightfully so) about....

Still... I am happy that you found the pics and liked them.


----------



## Ducky

Complaining about activity? Never!
So long as it's in good nature I may as well join in


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
oopsies... I think I just tripled.










I can merge it all together if you want, lol


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


I can merge it all together if you want, lol










He's so awesome that his triple doesn't break the rules.

^True Story^


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


He's so awesome that his triple doesn't break the rules.

^True Story^


It's just one more way of keeping this thread on the off topic


----------



## MomijiTMO

I only view this thread once a week so I pretty much get to see heaps of photos but YAY the craftsmanship is phenomenal! Hats off to you.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


It's just one more way of keeping this thread on the off topic










Wait, what? There's a topic?


----------



## prracer6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*













Thats one sexy case


----------



## MomijiTMO

Is it normal to just stare and sigh even though you are at work?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prracer6*


Thats one sexy case


You should wait till it's finished


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
Thats one sexy case

Sexy is an understatement









I don't think words can describe that piece of art.


----------



## repo_man

I come from my subscription list to the last post of this thread....and go back 4 pages before I find the update!









That is one of the coolest and gorgeous cases I've ever seen Syr, this is looking amazing. Dare I say, you're best case yet IMO









And ewwwwww IE Syr? Seriously bro, c'mon now!


----------



## ocZcc

Awesome update









Josh


----------



## wastedtime

This is phenomenal .... just phenomenal.....


----------



## radodrill

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *McStuff*   Wait, what? There's a topic?







  
The topic is the off topic









With that in mind, the front fell off

  
 The Front Fell Off


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


The topic is the off topic










Wait... By being off-topic we're being... on topic?









*head explodes*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*












lol









I keep wondering where you guys find those pictures









Cheers!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

I cant wait for the book

















  I Can Has Cheezburger?


----------



## Dragoon

Oh so thats from a book.







LOL Who would imagine.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nope, they are making a book about it.
pretty sure it started on chan.


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Wait... By being off-topic we're being... on topic?










Exactly; at least someone gets it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


I keep wondering where you guys find those pictures










The 2 sites I search most often are LOLcats and I Can Has Cheezburger


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
Exactly; at least someone gets it









The 2 sites I search most often are LOLcats and I Can Has Cheezburger


LOL









Thanks radodrill


----------



## Syrillian

That is one wicked shot!... or is it 'shopped...?

Never the less, were I to be suffering from constipation that sight would surly solve the problem instanteneously!
















hmmm... I think this is my build log, but I'm not sure anymore so I will just post some stuff. If it is in the wrong thread just kick me in the genreral direction that I should be posting.

I finished mounting the rear panel yesterday, and installed the cove pieces. This afternoon I will be sanding a polishing the parts for the trap-door and the LCD POSTer thingamabob.... still not sure if I am gonna use it, but we'll see.

I should have the rear panel fans, the reservoirs and the CCFL lighting all mounted by this weekend, so that I can start working on the front panel and the radiator mounts.

I dunno if ya'll recall, but I did the radiator mounts first way back when. They were the deciding factor on the dimensions of the case, so although they go on last, they were the first part to be done.

There are only a few more pieces to fabricate:

Hose support for motherboard tray
Front rigidity supports (top and bottom - design has not been decided yet)
Front panel catch (design not decided yet)
Front panel for the optical drive slot
I also discovered that I may not be able to use the gas-struts that I have as there may not be enough clearance for the range of travel and mounting that is necessary.... again.. we shall see.

I sure hope that I can use them as that was one of the main design aspects I wanted to persue... perhaps I will have to track down another set that will work.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*









hmmm... I think this is my build log, but I'm not sure anymore so I will just post some stuff. If it is in the wrong thread just kick me in the genreral direction that I should be posting.










well in this thread everything is off-topic and therein inherently on topic







so the update fits right in


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*









well in this thread everything is off-topic and therein inherently on topic







so the update fits right in










Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!

It's like the tao of Jeet Kun Do ~ The way without a way.

(_Jeet Kun Do_ means _"way of intercepting fist")_


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!

It's like the tao of Jeet Kun Do ~ The way without a way.

(_Jeet Kun Do_ means _"way of intercepting fist")_


That reminds me, I've been meaning to ask you.

What does your current avatar symbolize/say?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wait, this is a work log?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


wait, this is a work log?










This is the most complete thread on OCNs history.







You got everything in one


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

agreed, but where is the case related stuff?


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
agreed, but where is the case related stuff?









Eh... somewhere... in the middle...









OH NOES I'M LOST


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## repo_man

*peeps in*


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Eh... somewhere... in the middle...









OH NOES I'M LOST









That's why there's an index of the updates in the second post


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
That's why there's an index of the updates in the second post









Indeed! Just like I said, this topic has everything in one, that post is like GPS for the people that take a peek in here for the first time








EDIT: Only downside is that it'll only lead you where Syrillian wants.









I was only kidding there


----------



## radodrill

yeah this thread has everything


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
That reminds me, I've been meaning to ask you.

What does your current avatar symbolize/say?

It is, "Enso" ~ "The perfect circle"

It is not an assessment, but rather an ideal that I attempt to emulate and incorprate into myself.


----------



## McStuff

Syrillian: I think you should use the lcd POSTer. I've been reading up on it, and it seems to be a very useful tool for troubleshooting. Plus, you've already made a little acrylic thingamajig for it.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Syrillian: I think you should use the lcd POSTer. I've been reading up on it, and it seems to be a very useful tool for troubleshooting. Plus, you've already made a little acrylic thingamajig for it.

+1 to this.

Mine has been very useful when determining what part of my OC is phailing


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
+1 to this.

Mine has been very useful when determining what part of my OC is phailing









+1 to this.


----------



## WBaS

There are so many replies to this topic lol

I see the case is coming together, looking great Syr!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## Dragoon




----------



## Syrillian

Here are a couple images of the cove pieces that run vertically (I bonded them in place with the case sitting on it's side). My apologies for the image quality, but I am not a good enough photographer to compensate adequately for the reflective qualities of the acrylic. I imagine that once the lighting is subdued by the bronze windows that perhaps I will be able to get a better shot.



















Here are a couple of shots as I continually check that all the moveable/removeable parts still function as they should as I start installing more parts and stuff into the case's interior.



















As you can see there are some flaws along the top edge and a single spot on the bottom (they appear as lighter-colored areas). No biggie (I hope), as I can re-sand and polish the parts... besides, the top portion is also getting another panel that runs from edge-to-edge and drops a few inches down the rear panel.

Note: The flaws were caused by the Weld-on and the blue tape that was securing the 2 planes together. When capillary bonding, the Weld-on will only travel along seams and pieces that are connected (unless flooding occurs). But with the blue tape in place, the Weld-on has a surface wherein it can "whick"... this is no bueno... as you can clearly see. But again, should this happen, it is not the end; repairs can be done.










...now back to Catz and Cheezburgerzzzzzz.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Awesome as always Syrillian









OT: did you get my reply PM earlier today?


----------



## iandroo888

*waits patiently in syrillian's living room with some popcorn, hot dogs, burgers, chips, and beers*

*hands the hard working syrillian a nice cold beer and a hot dog*


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


*waits patiently in syrillian's living room with some popcorn, hot dogs, burgers, chips, and beers*

*hands the hard working syrillian a nice cold beer and a hot dog*











*non-alcoholic beer* *syr needs a steady polishing hand*


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


*non-alcoholic beer* *syr needs a steady polishing hand*










Hell. He won't even eat Sushi ... Booze should be the least of your concerns.










(Photographic memory, Syr ... sorry)


----------



## radodrill

I propose a toast with sparkling white grape juice







to Silentium ... one hot momma of a case


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I propose a toast with sparkling white grape juice







to Silentium ... one hot momma of a case









Martinelli's Sparkling Apple Cider is better.


----------



## iandroo888

agreed.


----------



## ocZcc

looking awesome as allways syr









Josh


----------



## Dragoon

Flawless.


----------



## Indignity

I think I found Syrillians secret to his awesome case making skillz


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

oh man, i dont know how you find this stuff indy.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Awesome as always Syrillian









hhmm.. well... there are those flaws.

I tell ya, after so many years of making "things" one would think that some of the simple lessons would have sunk in...

Like "not getting handling components right after getting solvent on my hands", "and wicking happens"....

Ahh... it's just the way it goes.

I suppose that nothing sees the light of day without getting some scar-tissue, but that is probably my sub-conscious attempting to give me an excuse for my







's

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
*waits patiently in syrillian's living room with some popcorn, hot dogs, burgers, chips, and beers*

*hands the hard working syrillian a nice cold beer and a hot dog*










Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
*non-alcoholic beer* *syr needs a steady polishing hand*









Why thank you, Androo. I actually don't drink, but since you were kind enough to haul all this beer in here I am pleased to make an exception and have a cold one.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Hell. He won't even eat Sushi ... Booze should be the least of your concerns.










(Photographic memory, Syr ... sorry)










My, my... you do have quite the recollection, S1r.

Heh... yah... I'm actually vegetarian (mostly)... I eat some chicken, but not much.

Strange... I used to LOVE steak (bacon-wrapped fillet Mignon was my favorite). The smell of a BBQ still makes me salivate like one of Pavlov's Dogs... but it is weird, I just can't eat it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I propose a toast with sparkling white grape juice







to Silentium ... one hot momma of a case









That does sound like a treat










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocZcc* 
looking awesome as allways syr









Josh

Danke, Josh. Your comments have great weight.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Flawless.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
I think I found Syrillians secret to his awesome case making skillz


Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 







oh man, i dont know how you find this stuff indy.


ROFL, Indy. I'm with Schubie. You must have the Internets version of a gill-net cast so that you can reel in all these hilarious images and links.

*peace sign*

So today I have off. YaY! I will be sanding the trap door, mounting the mobo-side reservoir and spend some time on fixing the flawed areas... and evidently we are getting rain on Friday and Saturday.

Ah the rain. Nothing beats the coziness of being inside sheltered from the elements while tinkering away with this-that or something else.

My Boss says that this schedule will last through the end of this year, this means I will have a little extra time to do things that need doing.

One such task is to start a for-sale thread. I really need to cull some stuff down and save for Nehalem. If I start now, I should have the required funds in the next 6 months or so.

erm.. okey... I'll shut up now.


----------



## repo_man

Hooray for day's off!









This won't effect your funds will it?


----------



## Syrillian

Heyah, Repo!

Well... yes. It is one day less a week with pay (I am an hourly-employee), but that is okay. I make money in several ways, and as long as I keep my nose to the grindstone, I am able to make ends meet and have a few pennies for the 'ol nest egg and modding piggy-bank.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Heyah, Repo!

Well... yes. It is one day less a week with pay (I am an hourly-employee), but that is okay. I make money in several ways, and as long as I keep my nose to the grindstone, I am able to make ends meet and have a few pennies for the 'ol nest egg and modding piggy-bank.


















Good news all around then!

You use IE _and_ you're a vegetarian!














Ewwwww,LMAO!









Oh yea, give your kittah a tummy rub for me. Hope the little fatty is well.







(I'm sure Girface will make a sexual innuendo out of that,lmao.)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*









Good news all around then!

You use IE _and_ you're a vegetarian!














Ewwwww,LMAO!









Oh yea, give your kittah a tummy rub for me. Hope the little fatty is well.







(I'm sure Girface will make a sexual innuendo out of that,lmao.)


Good news indeed!









More time for the really fun stuff!

Oh... and I have switched to FF.... neat stuff. I spent a good hour playing around with CoolIris... neat stuff.

Katy says "_Meow_"... "I think it means, "thank you".... or, "touch me again you filthy monkey and I will claw your eyeballs out in your sleep"... I can't tell.









Anyhooters... yah. I get a lot of flak and odd looks in the industry that I work in when it comes to my dietary habits.

They are contractors, and many of them are carnivorous, even mention a vegetable and they get all "ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww"....

Lol.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*









Good news all around then!

You use IE _and_ you're a vegetarian!














Ewwwww,LMAO!









Oh yea, give your kittah a tummy rub for me. Hope the little fatty is well.







(I'm sure Girface will make a sexual innuendo out of that,lmao.)


Oi...So am I.
I prefer IE6 and I am also a vegetarian (I do occasionally eat fish, not chicken though)


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Heyah, Repo!

Well... yes. It is one day less a week with pay (I am an hourly-employee), but that is okay. *I make money in several ways*, and as long as I keep my nose to the grindstone, I am able to make ends meet and have a few pennies for the 'ol nest egg and modding piggy-bank.











Syr, prostitution is illegal









Anyways, at least we get to see some more updates soon


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Oi...So am I.
I prefer IE6 and I am also a vegetarian (I do occasionally eat fish, not chicken though)


A vegaquarian!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Actually Syrillian has started using FireFox!









And I'm glad you're back on 5 day work weeks. My mom used to have to work 7 day work weeks and I'd have to make dinner for myself every day of the week. Definitely not fun and was incredibly hard on her.

All work and no play makes Jack/Jane a dull boy/girl


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Syr, prostitution is illegal









Anyways, at least we get to see some more updates soon


















ahaha
you guys we really ought to stop picking on old syr.
.
.
.
on second thought, hes got thick skin, he can take it!


----------



## legoman786

One day.. all of us are gonna have to make a road trip down to your place and have a massive BBQ.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Whether yours is small, big or internationally renowned brand, God's is infinitely larger.












that's the first thing I noticed


----------



## WBaS

That freaking website is hilarious! Like are they serious?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Syr, prostitution is illegal









Anyways, at least we get to see some more updates soon










erm... its, "_Gentleman of the Night_"...lol

:lachne:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


A vegaquarian!


"Pescetarian"... afaik.

Lol... I think I like your terminology better, Nosty.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Actually Syrillian has started using FireFox!









And I'm glad you're back on 5 day work weeks. My mom used to have to work 7 day work weeks and I'd have to make dinner for myself every day of the week. Definitely not fun and was incredibly hard on her.

All work and no play makes Jack/Jane a dull boy/girl










Ya FF is nice (used on Linux in the past).

And yeah... 2 days work, 1 day off, 3 days work, 1 day off is a relief.

Lord knows... I don't wanna be "dull".

...gotta keep rockin'










Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*









ahaha
you guys we really ought to stop picking on old syr.
.
.
.
on second thought, hes got thick skin, he can take it!










Yeah... after 8 years of mental abuse from the Marine Corps as a Grunt.... well, "teasin" just doesn't cut as deep.

I lol alot.

It's all in good fun...

...right?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


One day.. all of us are gonna have to make a road trip down to your place and have a massive BBQ.




















A Rockin' good time will be had by all... of course I would have to rent a house for the occasion as I live in a tiny place.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*











that's the first thing I noticed











Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


That freaking website is hilarious! Like are they serious?


Hahaha... oops... erm... I think it is real. Wow!

Capitalizing on God.... the shame of it all.

erm... sorry for goint on-topic...

*Update:*

Last night a attached the trap door, I will post an image update later on that adventure.


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


"Pescetarian"... afaik.

Lol... I think I like your terminology better, Nosty.


Slight technicality









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*Update:*

Last night a attached the trap door, I will post an image update later on that adventure.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs




----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*












How true


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*












doctor who aliens fail


----------



## afzsom

YouTube - Silly Job Interview - Monty Python


----------



## McStuff

And now to hog all the attention.

Syrillian: I got a package today from NCSpecV81. Contents: Maximus Formula, stinger waterblock, ek nb and sb waterblocks, and a bench table from his blackops. All for a grand total of 125 shipped


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Yeah... after 8 years of mental abuse from the Marine Corps as a Grunt.... well, "teasin" just doesn't cut as deep.

I lol alot.

*It's all in good fun...

...right?







*

errrr, um, yea........


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


YouTube - Silly Job Interview - Monty Python


lol If I had an interview like that I would probably cry (or just laugh hysterically as I walked out).


----------



## Syrillian

trappin' tarp part rapt trap...

*mumbles unintelligibly*









afzsom ~ Hahahahahaa... great video. Classic.










There is no humor quite like English humor.










awwww... Schubie... maybe you misunderstood. I wasn't gettin' my underoos in a wad, I was pokin' fun too.

McStuff... !!!







That is an amazing deal you snagged. Well done!









Okey... update in few.


----------



## Syrillian

Rear _tarp_-door....









ehh... pardon the fingerprints and dust, please.





































** Note that the reservoir is sitting low in the clips. It can still be raised about 1/4" (brings it flush to the top. without interfering with the opening and closing action of the door assembly.... oops, I mis-judged. But, in the end it still functions, and the mounting has both rigidity and tension.

Filling is not an issue as I generally fill through the top opening with a small funnel.





































The door works as I had hoped; the weight of the reservoir keeps it in place so I don't know that I need to make "lock " of some type. I will need to mount some type of handle or pull on it, but I need to see what I have before I get to drilling.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


McStuff... !!!







That is an amazing deal you snagged. Well done!









Okey... update in few.











NCSpec is quite the guy. He included other stuff too. Pics here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post4650564 He forgot the lcd poster and an additional top for the nb block, but he's gonna ship those out soon.

And wow, that trap door makes sense now!

Btw, next weekend I'm heading up to San Francisco for the airshow







You should come, it's a bunch of fun.


----------



## radodrill

The Tarp door is SSSWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTT


----------



## prracer6

Dude That Is Saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## McStuff

Btw syr, how do I flame polish? The edges of the stinger mounting plate could use some shininess.


----------



## cuy50

What do I spy in the 4th picture?


----------



## pjlietz

Very nice Syr, that door is the sex man!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
trappin' tarp part rapt trap...

*mumbles unintelligibly*









afzsom ~ Hahahahahaa... great video. Classic.










There is no humor quite like English humor.









*
awwww... Schubie... maybe you misunderstood. I wasn't gettin' my underoos in a wad, I was pokin' fun too.*

McStuff... !!!







That is an amazing deal you snagged. Well done!









Okey... update in few.










wow, humor really fails over the interwebz, i was attempting to make it sound like it wasnt all in good fun (it is) but i guess i failed.

P.S. update = sex


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuy50* 
What do I spy in the 4th picture?

Do you mean the pictures hanging on the fridge reflected by the acrylic or the blue illuminated case in the background?


----------



## Deegan

reflection = nice hooters.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Syr, prostitution is illegal









Anyways, at least we get to see some more updates soon









...it's _"Gentleman of the Night"_


















<On-Topic>

Thanks for the compliments on the door, Guys.

I seem to recall mentioning (but I'm not sure) that this portion of the project was an "oopsies".

The original plan was to have a single home-made reservoir that fed 2 independent loops, but miscalculations barred me from that path as there was simply not enough space in the area that I had set aside for it... I needed to move one loop to the other side of the case, and I was not about to drill on the top of the case since I had already finished it (I did toy with the idea briefly, but abandoned it due to fear).

Oh!... and that is Heather Graham.... rawr.... and Sara McLaughlin next to her.


----------



## Hutch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*












Brillianize?


----------



## ocZcc

Now that is a brilliant idea









+rep

Josh


----------



## repo_man

The fact that the weight of the res holds the door shut is brilliant! An old art teacher of mine would call that a "happy accident" Syr. Oftentimes the best ideas/things are a natural mess up,lol.

That said, that's a mess up I can _dig_!

Oh, and Heather Graham......rawrrr


----------



## Syrillian

hutch ~ You no likey the Brillianize?...

Josh ~ Thanks, Bro. I know that you have first-hand knowledge to how much work can go into the little parts of a case.

Repo! ~ You adjusting well to your new surroundings? ... and yeah, I got lucky.

In some ways I regret the door, and I chastise myself for not having more cajones and drilling on the top, but what's done is done. The solution is functional if not entirely integrated.

As you can see in the image of the door being held open, there is a plane-joining flaw that sets a penal off by about 1/32". It was unavoidable, and I think it happens because I do most of the clean-up and polishing by hand.

I think that I will make a veneer piece that has a routed backside so that it can sit over that protrusion and be flush with all 3 pieces that join in that area.

ugh... I dislike hiding my mistakes, but since I already have had to do that at the bottom due to the chipped corner... well... c'est la vie.

HAPPY FRIDAY, ALL!









P.S. McStuff ~ you can use a small torch like this one:










...to produce this (extruded acrylic). Right-side is flamed.

















Airshow you say.... can you give me a link to the event?


----------



## Litlratt

Your USMC rifle badge would make an excellent handle for the trap door. Especially if it is an "Expert"


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Your USMC rifle badge would make an excellent handle for the trap door. Especially if it is an "Expert"


Hey!... neat idea!

Yah...it's "Expert", but it is the only one I have....


----------



## Dragoon

You pay so much attention to small details on your work, it's really admirable. And it's those small details are what make such work be seen as a masterpiece.

Keep up this fantastic job.


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Hey!... neat idea!

Yah...it's "Expert", but it is the only one I have....











They can be found.
http://www.usmilitarystuff.com/index...oducts_id=1271


----------



## ocZcc

Lol yer syrillian Youre too right i know how much work it takes







just like my supports!

Josh


----------



## McStuff

http://www.military.com/fleetweek


----------



## WBaS

Syr, can you give me some of your creativity? I'd really like to be able to make sexy cases too. K thanks.


----------



## nategr8ns

omg syr... that door is amazing!


----------



## prracer6

I award thee Sir Syrillian for thy Skill


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
You pay so much attention to small details on your work, it's really admirable. And it's those small details are what make such work be seen as a masterpiece.

Keep up this fantastic job.










Thank you, Dragoon.

In truth, I struggle to stay focused sometimes. This project has really been trying for me, but in another light it is an accomplishment as I have been able to remain with it for the past 7 months.... most of the time I am good for 2-3 months... tops.

Thanks for letting me know that you enjoy the work and the effort, it means a lot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
They can be found.
http://www.usmilitarystuff.com/index...oducts_id=1271

Ah.. good to know.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocZcc* 
Lol yer syrillian Youre too right i know how much work it takes







just like my supports!

Josh

Indeed!

As I said to Dragoon, the tedium can be a real test to a persons resolve.

I would like to add that your current project is inspirational in scope, and you have surpassed my expectations. I don't mean that in a condescending manner, it is just that I was floored when you first presented your plan to me. Now that I see the project coming to fruition I can see that you were not messing around. *tips hat in admiration*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
http://www.military.com/fleetweek

THanks McStuff... I may very well attend if I feel that I can handle the crowds.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Syr, can you give me some of your creativity? I'd really like to be able to make sexy cases too. K thanks.










What's mine is yours, Brother.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
omg syr... that door is amazing!

Danke, Nate. I am "okay" with it.... I could have put a little more into the planning and measuring stage, but it will do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
I award thee Sir Syrillian for thy Skill




















...I am honored. Thank you.


----------



## ocZcc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

As I said to Dragoon, the tedium can be a real test to a persons resolve.

I would like to add that your current project is inspirational in scope, and you have surpassed my expectations. I don't mean that in a condescending manner, it is just that I was floored when you first presented your plan to me. Now that I see the project coming to fruition I can see that you were not messing around. *tips hat in admiration*


Thankyou very much syr







I cant wait to get it finished and tbh i didnt truely think i could do it and here i am proving i can do it, it was such a gargantuan task and i am pulling it off and i have proved that i can do it to a hell of a lot of people aswell (my project has had well over 600,000 picture views on my photobucket in the time its been online! now i dont mean to brag but that is nothing short of majorly epic!)

Josh


----------



## legoman786

What you need is for your buddies to come and hang out wit' you.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thank you, Dragoon.

In truth, I struggle to stay focused sometimes. This project has really been trying for me, but in another light it is an accomplishment as I have been able to remain with it for the past 7 months.... most of the time I am good for 2-3 months... tops.

Thanks for letting me know that you enjoy the work and the effort, it means a lot.


You're welcome.







Seven months building that case... Simply incredible, Silentium is really like a trial, even spending 2 or 3 months building something can get hard to focus on. 7 whole months focused on it can only mean you are strong enough to take on anything you face.


----------



## wastedtime

*cleans up drool from keyboard * . Everything looks just perfect









The door for the res is just amazing.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Repo! ~ You adjusting well to your new surroundings? ... and yeah, I got lucky.


Doing just fine







Thanks for asking bro


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
THanks McStuff... I may very well attend if I feel that I can handle the crowds.

If I can, I'll pass along some good places to be. Since my family and I have been photographing it for years, we know some good spots. Lemme know, and I'll try and tell you a prime spot.


----------



## Syrillian

So we got a little rain in here in "Sunny California", so I was unable to do any outside work yesterday or this morning. It has started to clear up now so perhaps this evening or tomorrow I will be able to return to the ever-stimulating activity of sanding.









I have still got a few more pieces that I need to cut from raw panels, but the font-side angle supports will need to wait until I drill the holes for the front panel hinges to ensure that the needed clearance is provided.

As I think about what will go where insofar as the twin 480 rads, the prospect of using the gas struts is looking more and more bleak.









I may have to use a simple locking hinge mechanism... a far cry from what I had hoped for but that is simply the way of it.

I did take the time to install the rear exhaust fans and the CCFL lighting. Here are some pics:


----------



## Litlratt

Bout time.........slacker









edit: Forgot to add....it's gorgeous


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Bout time.........slacker


----------



## pjlietz

Looking real nice Syr! I want more


----------



## coffeejunky

Its amazing how much space you have in that case...yet paradoxically how little space there is to spare. Looks pure epicness so far







.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Looking real nice Syr! I want more










Me too! I feel quite the tool when I say, "I really want to get this project done".

At this point is about the details that will allow me to install the hardware and cooling components.

Last hurdle will be the front panel that holds the twin 480's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Its amazing how much space you have in that case...yet paradoxically how little space there is to spare. Looks pure epicness so far







.


Thanks, coffee. Yah... there is quite a bit of "open space", but much of it will be taken up by hardware and cooling components.

There will be a fair amount of wasted space on the backside of the mobo, but there is a possibility that some day I may install 2 systems in the case (ala Mozart TX).

Thanks for dropping by, Guys.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Syrillian what are those fans on the back? They look awesome.


----------



## McStuff

Lookin' good Syr, as always.

Seems as if my new(well used) maximus formula acquired at a steal of a price, bit the dust.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Syrillian what are those fans on the back? They look awesome.



WazupDawG! ....heh!

The smaller fan is a Silverstone FN82, and the 2 120's are Kaze high-rpm fans.... de-badged.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Lookin' good Syr, as always.

Seems as if my new(well used) maximus formula acquired at a steal of a price, bit the dust.


Thanks, McStuff.

Awwww... man! you already blew it up?









What happened?


----------



## nafljhy

what stickers did you use to recover the fans after debadging? they look great!


----------



## nategr8ns

that's so smexy


----------



## Brutuz

Very nice, Subbed and keeping an eye on this.

I'm very curious as to how well the UV light mod you did would look on a case window if you could make it clear, I'll have to try it if I ever get started modding my case.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thanks, McStuff.

Awwww... man! you already blew it up?









What happened?


It violently exploded from the amount of win I put into it. But now it shows signs of booting, but no video. At least it isn't completely .


----------



## WBaS

Hey man that case looks amazing! Nice work. I want to see some hardware in there!


----------



## Manyak

More! More! More!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


what stickers did you use to recover the fans after debadging? they look great!


I have this roll of "carbon fiber" self-adhesive plastic (peel-n-stick). I used it for the G15 carbon fiber mod and had some left over.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


that's so smexy




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Very nice, Subbed and keeping an eye on this.

I'm very curious as to how well the UV light mod you did would look on a case window if you could make it clear, I'll have to try it if I ever get started modding my case.


Hi, Brutuz

Do you mean the window is clear?

I'll try to remember to post a pic once I get to the stage of mounting windows to take a picture of a clear panel held in place.

...emphasis on, "try"... memory leak and all....


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


It violently exploded from the amount of win I put into it. But now it shows signs of booting, but no video. At least it isn't completely .












so there might still be a chance of revival?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Hey man that case looks amazing! Nice work. I want to see some hardware in there!










Metoometoometoo......

Argh... I can't wait to swap processors and actually getting to mess around for real.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


More! More! More!


Soon...soon...soon.









I worked on mounting the front panel this evening, and getting a feel for how the radiator windows will sit in the frame.

I will need to go get some hardware tomorrow as what I have here will not do.









Oh well... I surely can not complain about wandering the aisles of a hardware store...


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I have this roll of "carbon fiber" self-adhesive plastic (peel-n-stick). I used it for the G15 carbon fiber mod and had some left over.


Say, that would be cool: Carbon fiber fans!


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











so there might still be a chance of revival?


Kinda, the more I delve into troubleshooting the problem, the more peculiar it becomes. As of late, it has decided to power on in 3 second cycles. It's kind of a game, guessing what the next boot sequence will be like. I'm convinced this board is possessed. And if there are blanks where there should be words, my bro's computer is being annoying and censoring words. Btw, when I was out at the miramar airshow today, I noticed the my lens hood was carbon fiber! Pretty trippy stuff.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Hi, Brutuz

Do you mean the window is clear?

I'll try to remember to post a pic once I get to the stage of mounting windows to take a picture of a clear panel held in place.

...emphasis on, "try"... memory leak and all....









I mean the Window has a clearer version of that stuff used to make the UV lights look like bubbling lava on it, I think that would look really nice in a blue/ocean themed case mod, No need to really remember it, I'll probably forget all about this by the time I can actually do it, school pushes everything that's actually worth something out of my mind!


----------



## Syrillian

McStuff, I hope you get your mobo up and running.









Brutuz... it would seem we have something in common.... erm.... what was I going to say...? ...oh yeah... my memory sucks.

Ah. I see what you mean now. If you have not already seen TribalOverkills thread, he has a reservoir that is nothing short of astounding... actually all his reservoirs fall into said category.

As for your potential modding and education; it may seem a burden now, but school at any level is really important.... trust me on that one.


----------



## Syrillian

*Front panel and hinges:*

Here are the finial hinges that I got so many moons ago. There was a short section way back when that played with the idea of making my own hinges, and I did just that. The problem was how bulky and awkward they were, clearly not ideal for the ambiance that I was trying to create.

These are much more Gothic (Gaudi gothic, not emo-gothic):

note: The Sagrada Familia is AMAZING!










*They needed a felt pad on the sides that meet with the acrylic panel:*










*Mounting and test-fitment:*




























*
Ensuring that there is the proper clearance for everything that I forgot or did not think about:*



















*A test-fit with one of the 480 radiators:*

note: The front panel is black acrylic like the sides, but the panel that holds the radiator and mounts to the front panel is bronze acrylic. It is my hope that this will provide a "windowed-frame" around the radiators that will give the observer a small glimpse of what lies behind, and allow some of the vermilion light to shine through.... *hopes*



















So far all the parts are lining up fairly well. There is a slight off-square element somewhere, but I have not delved into it to find where it is, or if I can remedy it.... that's for another day.


----------



## Dragoon

Oh wow... I'm speechless...

Fantastic!


----------



## Litlratt

I'm almost at the point of offering to pay you to stay home and finish this build, instead of going to work.
Awesome.


----------



## ocZcc

very very nice syrillian










Josh


----------



## repo_man

My word, everytime I see those big 480 rads I go







You really can't put enough heat in a rig to justify _two_ of those can you?









*But aye, this is OCN, as Syr has said it 'the mecca of digital debauchery. over the top is our creed!' *

Looks good bro. Are/were you trying to put the gas struts on this panel, the one with the rads? You could perhaps get some small struts used for the automotive arena? I think it could be do-able. You might be able to mount the keepers for the struts past the rad's on a acrylic standoff of sorts. PM me if any of my rambling makes sense of you might want me to elaborate on it,lol.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


My word, everytime I see those big 480 rads I go







You really can't put enough heat in a rig to justify _two_ of those can you?










It is never too much for a mad overclocker









That's why OCN exists









But jeeeebus, a couple 480 rads that's unbelivable


----------



## pyr0m1

On-topic in actuality, but different from the original post--

Syr, did you attend Lovefest in Frisco yesterday? You would have put most of the peeps there to utter _shame_ with those biceps. Like a plane made of biceps.

  
 Powerthirst 2  



 
Awesome.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyr0m1*


On-topic in actuality, but different from the original post--

Syr, did you attend Lovefest in Frisco yesterday? You would have put most of the peeps there to utter _shame_ with those biceps. Like a plane made of biceps.

Powerthirst 2

Awesome.


how did i know this would be posted here.


----------



## nategr8ns

I love those hinges!
And I take it Gaudi designed the Sagrada Familia? I didn't really read much on either







.


----------



## nafljhy

that is just jaw dropping it. those rads look like they were made to be in that case.


----------



## Syrillian

*sigh*

Another day of sanding and polishing.

Here is what a few hours today produced:

These are the back plate panels for the HDD and PSU tray assemblies, and the center-feet:










This closeup shows that I finally was able to get it right. There are two 1/2" panels bonded together to get the 1" height; this one is seamless....










...now if only I could do that every time. lol.










*Dragoon and ocZcc* ~ Thank you, Gents... Imma gettin' there... slowly but surely (I think). Surely there is an end to this sometime soon.

*Litlratt* ~ ...and I would be sure to take you up on that offer.









*Repo* ~ Yah... the radiators are overkill, but I do get amazing temps:

(2 x) 4870 x2: Ambient = 28C / Idle = 32C / Load (after Vantage) tops @ 39C

In truth the case is designed for multiple options insofar as radiator sizes and combination's, I merely went in all guns blazing this time.








*
Pyr0m1* ~ I did not attend.... I was unaware that there was even an event. lol @ me... I don't do to well around large crowds, but sometimes I am able to pull it together enough to venture to large public events.

Speaking of which; there is a Natural Sciences Museum that just re-opened in San Francisco. I do plan to attend soon on a weekday.

*waves @ *ZacAtak**

*Nate*, indeed, Gaudi did design the Sagrada Familia. He is also the architect of the "Block of Discord".... crazy-amazing stuff.

nafljhy ~ Danke!







The irony is that you are very close to the mark. The entire case was designed around the 2 radiators (or their accumulative counterparts should I go smaller in the future). What I mean to say is that when I calculated the dimensions of the case, the radiators were one of the major deciding factors.

Thanks for popping in and commenting Guys.


----------



## pjlietz

Oh my, getting close eh Sry!

I was happy about one new update, but I get two!







Those feet look great man, there's no tellin it was two parts at one point. I tell ya, the guys at work are even starting to get eager to see it done


----------



## nafljhy

those case feet. they are soo perfect! i want to fondle those babies!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

finally everything is coming together


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

*waves @ *ZacAtak**


AHH









I NEED AN ADULT


----------



## Syrillian

lol, Zac...

Whatdatmean?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
AHH









I NEED AN ADULT

My brain just BSOD'd


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
My brain just BSOD'd

*presses CMOS reset on Girface*


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*presses CMOS reset on Girface*

LMAO









Great, now we have to redo his OC. Just when we almost got him stable


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*presses CMOS reset on Girface*


*turns on for 2 seconds, then resets in a continuous cycle*


----------



## radodrill

Time to re-seat the RAM, GFX, and CPU; might as well change the coolant while we're at it.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
lol, Zac...

Whatdatmean?










haha

well there was a bunch of bromance everywhere on ocn


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
*turns on for 2 seconds, then resets in a continuous cycle*

Girface and my maximus formula, separated at birth anyone?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
McStuff, I hope you get your mobo up and running.









My best guess at this point is that the board is shot. My last ditch effort it to fix it is to straighten a couple bent pins. NCSpec is a great seller, so if need be, I'm sure he can help make things right







Btw, cool looking case you got there.

PS: You know you want to go to the airshow. My family and I photograph them because it's my dad's business. You know you want to see the intense photography equipment.


----------



## prracer6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 










SAWEET hinges


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
Time to re-seat the RAM, GFX, and CPU; might as well change the coolant while we're at it.


Hahahaha... I say we format him.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Girface and my maximus formula, separated at birth anyone?

My best guess at this point is that the board is shot. My last ditch effort it to fix it is to straighten a couple bent pins. NCSpec is a great seller, so if need be, I'm sure he can help make things right







Btw, cool looking case you got there.

PS: You know you want to go to the airshow. My family and I photograph them because it's my dad's business. You know you want to see the intense photography equipment.

Yeah, going to Fleet Week would be pretty sweet.... uh... I have this "thing" about crowds ...lol?

..."perhaps".

Anyhooters, I hope you can suss out yer mobo woes.









*prracer* Thanks for the nod on the hinges. I really wanted to make everything for this case with me own mitts, but as it ends up I used retail hinges and reservoirs.

Also, did you sort out your RAM OC'ing on the AM2 board? If you don't wanna start a thread you could always post here. I'd wager that there are oodles of folk that could help sort it out.... whether they see it here or not is another question, but it certainly could not hurt.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Hahahaha... I say we format him.










Yeah, going to Fleet Week would be pretty sweet.... uh... I have this "thing" about crowds ...lol?

..."perhaps".

Anyhooters, I hope you can suss out yer mobo woes.


















Well if ya come, we know a great place to watch the show from. I wish I was as close to the airshow as you, it's an 8 hour drive for me







Oh well, means I can have a stop by Monterrey on the drive home









And btw, it's pretty hard to format girface if he keeps doing this boot cycle. Believe me, I've been dealing with my maximus formula for two days









And in spite of my agonizing motherboard woes, I do have a bit of good news. My brother has four liberty buddies that will be stopping by our house to stay for the weekend for the next 9 weeks. For their breaks on the weekend, they all pitched in to buy a ps3, which stays at my house







. So when they're off at SOI, I can be having my fun playing cod4, metal gear solid 4, and watching blu rays


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Well if ya come, we know a great place to watch the show from. I wish I was as close to the airshow as you, it's an 8 hour drive for me







Oh well, means I can have a stop by Monterrey on the drive home









And btw, it's pretty hard to format girface if he keeps doing this boot cycle. Believe me, I've been dealing with my maximus formula for two days









ROFL!

And yeah... Monterrey is great. I have been to the Aquarium there several times, and "WOW!"... that million gallon tank is something else.


----------



## McStuff

Syrillian is one of the best people on ocn...ever.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Oh wait, I have bad news. I'm pretty sure my left big toe has an ingrown toe nail





























Bro... you're too young to have lost yer mind, and too intelligent to be sprouting non-sense...

Clearly it must be me...


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*




















Bro... you're too young to have lost yer mind, and too intelligent to be sprouting non-sense...

Clearly it must be me...



















Wait, what?

And I made some edits to my above post that you might consider reading, iffin' you please.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Wait, what?


OMG!

I'm so confused.

We went from case-building, to Fleet Week, to you and your in-grown toenail....


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


OMG!

I'm so confused.

We went from case-building, to Fleet Week, to you and your in-grown toenail....











I don't even know where you even got the idea I have an in-grown toe nail. I think you made the quote up to make me look like a random, babbling idiot. I kinda am tho. It is hard to convey my thoughts in an organized manor, as my mind is very unorganized.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I'm just purveying what good/bad events are happening in my life. Too far?


Not at all...

eh.. let's just not bring bodily functions into the mix









So... does it go away on its own?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Not at all...

eh.. let's just not bring bodily functions into the mix









So... does it go away on its own?


It can, it might not. I've been cleaning it with peroxide, and keeping a bandaid with anti-bacterial stuff to prevent infection. I'll talk to my parents tomorrow to see where to go from here.

EDIT: Board situation is soon to be remedied


----------



## Dragoon

Confusing page...









Phear me... 666 Posts


----------



## Syrillian

Yes... it was a little confuddling.

I dunno about McStuff, but I was tired and none-too coherent.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Hahahaha... I say we format him.










We've got to get him out of his continuous reboot cycle before we can format him









If he still wants to throw a hissyfit after re-seating; then we ought to pull him out of the case and set him up as a minimal build on a stock cooler to be sure the lights are still on upstairs









And lucky you guys being able to go to an awesome airshow; I wish I could see the blue angels.


----------



## TnB= Gir

*boots to BIOS splashscreen and auto sets to 14.2 jigglehurtz.*

Anyways.

I feel you on the whole large crowds thing bruddah. I can't stand it either, makes me physically uncomfortable.

People are _weird_ mannnn.


----------



## Syrillian

G'mornin, Sir Rado and Girface!

mmmmmm... "jigglehurtz".... reminds me of.... oh wait, I can't say that here. lol.

I still say we format you!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Are you coming onto me?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Are you coming onto me?










ROFL! .... I ain't even goin' there Broham!

Lol... I was thinkin "mammaries"!


----------



## repo_man

So much bro-love in here!


----------



## arekieh

this is teh most off topic thread ii have seen in my life
and its hilarious/slightly homosexual :|


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


this is teh most off topic thread ii have seen in my life
and its hilarious/slightly bromosexual :|


Fix'd.


----------



## repo_man

*replaces CMOS battery on Girface*


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


this is teh most off topic thread ii have seen in my life
and its hilarious/slightly homosexual











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Fix'd.


Refixed

...And its looking great Syr, those hinges are really sweet. And a question about the 480 rads: what are your loop orders going to be? or is that to be determined?


----------



## prracer6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Also, did you sort out your RAM OC'ing on the AM2 board? If you don't wanna start a thread you could always post here. I'd wager that there are oodles of folk that could help sort it out.... whether they see it here or not is another question, but it certainly could not hurt.











nah. Im gona wait to buy more RAM (gona try Muskin) b4 I try to manually OC. There is a (noob = me







) thread on how to OC AM2. So im gona read that in the mean time and try to master or atleast get the hang of what to do and how.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Refixed

...And its looking great Syr, those hinges are really sweet. And a question about the 480 rads: what are your loop orders going to be? or is that to be determined?


Bah you bromophobe.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
And lucky you guys being able to go to an awesome airshow; I wish I could see the blue angels.

I just went to my local airshow this weekend, and I like the one in San Fransisco much better. It's over water, which makes for cool pictures. Plus the backdrop of Alcatraz and the Golden Gate Bridge. Plus, it's always fun to visit San Fran.

@Syr: There's a nice spot on a boat that you could go to, the crowds wouldn't be nearly as bad as if it were on a base or something.

And ouch, I'm super sunburnt on my face. Double ouch, my toe hurt a lot. But awesome, my bro and his liberty buddies bought a ps3 for when they are away from SOI on the weekend. But during the week, it's all mine







Double awesome, I have no school today. Triple super-duper awesome thing you might've all missed, I'm getting a rampage formula to replace my borked maximus formula.


----------



## Indignity

This thread needs more music

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBY9Q39C1bs&feature=related


----------



## Syrillian

OMG! Indy!

Piece of Mind was one of my favorite albums for years!

One aspect that I loved about Maiden was that they took history, poetry, and mythology and wrote Metal songs about them _(i.e. Alexander the Great, Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner, Flight of Icarus)._

Good stuff!

Repo ~ I realised that I missed a comment you made concerning the gas struts. I have not fully written them off, but there is a good chance that they simply won't fit. Whatever comes to pass I will post pics of them and perhaps solicit some more advice from the forum.

Lol... you guys with your "bromophobia and homophobia".....









well... gonna head outside soon and do some more polishing. Also I did cut the final pieces to this puzzle to size. Now, allz I need to do is figure out how I am going to cut the shapes out without having a scroll saw.... this should be interesting.


----------



## McStuff

Man, totally omitted from the post? I feel so rejected


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Man, totally omitted from the post? I feel so rejected










Bro... you had an entire page to yourself....


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Bro... you had an entire page to yourself....



















Yea, but, but...maybe you never saw about how I'm getting a rampage formula as a replacement for the borked maximus.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Just to join in the dead hardware club.

I killed mah GTS today!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Just to join in the dead hardware club.

I killed mah GTS today!
















































































































How in the world did you manage that


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*






































































































How in the world did you manage that


A volt mod.


----------



## McStuff

Welcome to the club girface! As you walk to the right, you will see my beautiful, yet troublesome maximus formula. As you walk further down the hall, there is a display case built by Syrillian for you to place your 8800gts.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


A volt mod.










You didn't kill it; you fried it


----------



## repo_man

GTS >>














<<Girface


----------



## Syrillian

Girface.... does this have something to do with an old pen with conductive ink that you received in the mail...?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Girface.... does this have something to do with an old pen with conductive ink that you received in the mail...?










Joo have/had a conductive ink pen??














*needs one* lol


----------



## Syrillian

*Pump Stands:*




























(pump still needs to be sleeved-lol)

There are 2 of these, but one of the pumps is in use on the loop that is installed on the test bench.

I'm not sure about vibration. It seems fine as There is a thick "velcro" pad that it will sit on. I was going to go with mechanical fasteners, but I declined the thought for a couple of reasons.

1) I want to keep the case's potentiality as open and dynamic as possible; Velcro-ing the pumps serves this purpose as the counterpart that is attached to the floor of the case is removeable and re-positionable.

2) Vibration. As mentioned before, it is my hope that the Velcro will absorb what little vibration is in the base. I'm not sure if the height of the stands amplifies it or helps to suppress it... again, I will have to test them out.


----------



## radodrill

I wouldn't hardmount the pump in an all acrylic case; I tried it at first and the whole case acted as an amplifier and the humming was very noticeable. I now have it resting on a pad of Petra's tech gel-stuff and just a zip tie through the mounting holes I had made for the hard mount to keep the pump in position.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the information, Rado









...amplifies...









Good to know.









So, I think that I will try to use the pad that I have and see what happens. Considering that there are going to be 11 ~ 120mm fans, a 92mm fan, the PSU fan and that mini-helicopter on the roof.... well.... you can see where I am going









But yeah.... you just saved me a bunch of tinkering. Mod Rep for you Sir Rado!


----------



## radodrill

Yeah it was a pronounced low-cycle hum; similar to what you hear in audio equipment when the line to the amplifier isn't properly connected (i.e. shorting out the amp input)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Mod Rep for you Sir Rado!


















thank you sir Syr


----------



## radodrill

Dang just realized this thread is at 118 pages







236 for those using the 10 post per page forum default


----------



## repo_man

Random classic'ness. I was just talking to friend about these commercials,lol. Great jingle from the 90's









  
 YouTube - classic mentos commercial


----------



## Syrillian

"The Freshmaker!"

ROFL!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Girface.... does this have something to do with an old pen with conductive ink that you received in the mail...?










No, it was a voltmod without the pen


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


No, it was a voltmod without the pen










Oh my!









So... what are the gory details?


----------



## TnB= Gir

http://www.overclock.net/4669543-post1.html


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


GTS >>















<<Girface


lol I like the crying face! Nice touch.


----------



## repo_man

YouTube - Pee Wee Herman - Tequila  



 
 2:57

ROFL


----------



## McStuff

Syr, might I suggest a strategic use of grommets to help prevent resonating pump vibrations?


----------



## Syrillian

TEQUILA! .... and rides off right through the sign









McS ~ A good idea with the grommets. I'm not sure if there will be enough space, but certainly a thick rubber washer would do the trick.


----------



## Warfarin88

Syrillian,

Every little component (or more accurately -- every little component mounting bracket) in this case is like a piece of art. I wouldn't do it any other way, but at times I wish this wasn't done in black. I can't help shake the feeling that the pictures just don't begin to do the details justice. particularly when viewing the collective assembled genius.

I don't think I've ever genuinely thought this before, but I would _love_ to see this case in person.










Where were we? Oh yeah. Carry on...


----------



## Ducky

I agree with warfarin, every piece is spectacular. I love sifting through this blog because every time I see photo's I just get wow'd, there is no 'quick jobs' here, and I love it!


----------



## nategr8ns

that pump stand looks really elegant!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warfarin88* 
Syrillian,

Every little component (or more accurately -- every little component mounting bracket) in this case is like a piece of art. I wouldn't do it any other way, but at times I wish this wasn't done in black. I can't help shake the feeling that the pictures just don't begin to do the details justice. particularly when viewing the collective assembled genius.

I don't think I've ever genuinely thought this before, but I would _love_ to see this case in person.










Where were we? Oh yeah. Carry on...




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
I agree with warfarin, every piece is spectacular. I love sifting through this blog because every time I see photo's I just get wow'd, there is no 'quick jobs' here, and I love it!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
that pump stand looks really elegant!

Gentleman... "Thank you."

Warf ~ Yah-man. I know what you mean about the black. The reflective qualities of the acrylic combined with my lack of experience in photography mean that there is fuzziness or noise in many of the images.... poor camera does not know what to focus on, and the User doesn't really know how to get it to do just that.

I ought to comment on the height of the stands:

There will be a T-line on the intake that will be the drain-tube. It needs to curl under and point toward the front of the case for easy accessibility. The drain line will have a ball-valve and a secondary plug.

This evening I plan on finishing the polishing on the rear panels. One of them got the "dreaded bead-groove-thingy"...ugh!. It means that I need to go back and re-sand that line out of the face of the acrylic panel. This happens when I am not paying attention and the router bit bites too deep and the round-over has a slight "edge" on it. This area does not polish well and appears as a vague white line.

I hope to bond those 2 rear panels this evening, and the rout out the bottom of the top "cover-piece", and perhaps do some sanding and polishing on that.

Tomorrow I should be finished with the back (sans the LCD POSTer), and can focus on the front panel as there is still some sanding, shaping and polishing to do there.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

mmmmm, pump stand.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Wow the pump mount is genius.

Hmm, I wonder if we could come up with a design that work work for a DB-1. It doesn't have screw holes like the D5.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Wow the pump mount is genius.

Hmm, I wonder if we could come up with a design that work work for a DB-1. It doesn't have screw holes like the D5.


Thank you, Mr. Girface, and Mr. Schubie


















...lol.. for the life of me I can not picture the hole-placement on the DB-1 (and I have one in Indigo







).

What did you have in mind?


----------



## Dragoon

Awesome stands Syr









By the way, I've been wondering...

Where does your name come from Gir? I see Syrillian call you "Girface" all the time lol


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thank you, Mr. Girface, and Mr. Schubie 


















...lol.. for the life of me I can not picture the hole-placement on the DB-1 (and I have one in Indigo







).

What did you have in mind?


Think about what you just asked Gir Syrillian







.....


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Think about what you just asked Gir Syrillian







.....



















































































oh my....


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yea I'm trying to think of how we (read: the one with the skills, Syrillian) could design a pump mount for the DB-1.


----------



## nategr8ns




----------



## Syrillian

Day off today - YaY!

Last night I mounted the rear panels that frame the apertures for the HDD and PSU trays. That nasty little chip in the acrylic is now hidden









Today I will work on the long piece that runs along the top edge of the rear of the case. It will require about 1/16" routing on the mounting face to accomodate for the small lip.

Then it is back to sanding and polishing the front panel.

I need to get the font panel mounted before I can be conclusive about the gas-struts insofar as usability.

I'll give the neighbors another 45-minutes before I start powering up all the tools and the small compressor....


----------



## TnB= Gir

LOL I know how you feel Syrillian about the power tools thing.

It's amazing how late people wake up though. I used the drill once at 9AM and boy did I have some pissed off senior citizens knock on my door that day.

OT: Do you by chance have a spare zalman fanmate? I can't find anyone that has one.


----------



## Syrillian

Mornin' Girface!









Yeah... but they stay up all night partying so they need their sleep...lol.

Fanmate: Sorry, no spare...


----------



## Hutch

Looking good Syrillian, keep up the work! I keep forgetting how massive that thing is. Did you say how much it weighed?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


OT: Do you by chance have a spare zalman fanmate? I can't find anyone that has one.










I may have missed it, but if you are just looking for a Zalman Fanmate, a quick google searched revealed a lot of sites with them for like $5.

Google search
Google shopping search


----------



## SmasherBasher

Your neighbors must be like my old neighbord in NC before I moved. 
I fired up my Harley at 10:30 in the morning and it wasn't running right so I set it at a high idle to try to smooth it out while I tinkered with it and my 80something yr old neighbor came over *****ing because I woke her up








ITS 10:30 IN THE MORNING.

next day I was out there at 7am messing with it just to piss her off. 
Moved a week later.


----------



## ocZcc

looking forward to more updats syr







i dont have much left to do on modularis now go check it out









Josh


----------



## legoman786

Seeing as everyone visits this thread than OCN in whole...

My router literally blew up the other night









Now I'm using some crap HP with a Sempy. My rig refuses to hook up to the internet when directly hooked up to the modem. :swearing:

And in lighter news...

#1 - Syrillian's case is coming along as much more sexier than originally anticipated.
#2 - Yes, if any sexier, than God will have to make room for it next to him.
1 & 2 - LAWL

(There was a joke running around that if there were any women sexier than Alba, he kept them for himself







)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Your neighbors must be like my old neighbord in NC before I moved. 
I fired up my Harley at 10:30 in the morning and it wasn't running right so I set it at a high idle to try to smooth it out while I tinkered with it and my 80something yr old neighbor came over *****ing because I woke her up








ITS 10:30 IN THE MORNING.

next day I was out there at 7am messing with it just to piss her off. 
Moved a week later.


lol... "moved a week later".









Yeah, being an early riser can be limiting. But, nothing a little scheduling and planning can't solve. I try to have "quiet-work" to do in the early morning... stuff like the ever-stimulating (







)sanding.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocZcc*


looking forward to more updats syr







i dont have much left to do on modularis now go check it out









Josh












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hutch*


Looking good Syrillian, keep up the work! I keep forgetting how massive that thing is. Did you say how much it weighed?


"Thank you".

Hmmm... not sure at this point. It really isn't very heavy at the moment, and it should not get too much heavier. I used as little 1/2" acrylic in the build, so that helps keep the weight down. I would guestimate that the dry weight will about 30-35 lbs...?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Seeing as everyone visits this thread than OCN in whole...

My router literally blew up the other night









Now I'm using some crap HP with a Sempy. My rig refuses to hook up to the internet when directly hooked up to the modem. :swearing:

And in lighter news...

#1 - Syrillian's case is coming along as much more sexier than originally anticipated.
#2 - Yes, if any sexier, than God will have to make room for it next to him.
1 & 2 - LAWL

(There was a joke running around that if there were any women sexier than Alba, he kept them for himself







)


Heyah. Lego!









Thanks for stopping by and commenting. Much appreciated.

... as far as Jessica Alba is concerned... could you blame a deity for holding out?

Shes so damn fine.









*Work update: *

Well... I'm not too thrilled with how the rear cover piece was going so I have put that on the back-burner for awhile, and I shifted my attention to the front panel. I made the last cut-out on it (for the optical drive), and that turned out okay.

I also realised that I did not account for the depth of the bezel (1/16"), so I will have to remove the bezel and attach the felt slot to the acrylic panel.... oops. No biggie (I hope).


----------



## TnB= Gir

For lulz.










It's a damn shame what Derek Jeter did to her though.









Well, if it's actually true that is.


----------



## radodrill

It's not your fault that some power tools are loud, that other people chose to wake up later than you, and/or that people party late and are hung over in the morning. Go ahead and fire up the tools when you want; if it pisses them off it's their own fault


----------



## Warfarin88

Niiiice TnB.









You always know you're in trouble when you see "Downloading: http://.../*Jessica_Alba_Panties_gif*.gif" flashing on the bottom of your browser window.

Especally when you're at work.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warfarin88* 
Niiiice TnB.









You always know you're in trouble when you see "Downloading: http://.../*Jessica_Alba_Panties_gif*.gif" flashing on the bottom of your browser window.

Especally when you're at work.









Hey I'm not complaining! lol She is soooo fine.


----------



## nategr8ns

Why, what did Jeter do?


----------



## Nostrano

Lets have a little maths equation:


----------



## arekieh

no understandy ^


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Why, what did Jeter do?


Gave her herpes.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

guess who started watching invader zim again?!

  
 YouTube - Invader Zim - Bacon In The Soap


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


no understandy ^


Hair + Peas = Hair-peas (herpes)


----------



## arekieh

omg lol


----------



## miggs78

Heya Syrillian.. Been a while since I visited, and see you've done quite some work.

Every piece of work, every task you do is pure art man..

Lord Syrillian


----------



## Indignity




----------



## nategr8ns

lolololololol
I wonder where my MtG cards went off to









What was that website that sold MtG and also had a card generator for a while until Hasbro threatened to sue?


----------



## nafljhy

MAGIC! hahaha.. nice card... that is just pure awesomeness!


----------



## Dragoon

lol MtG, been a looong while since I last played that.

Indignity must have an extensive database of the interwebs parody pics.


----------



## Indignity




----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Syr, You're a nutjob.


----------



## prracer6

Hows the case goin syr. Have you been able to get some more done on it?


----------



## Indignity




----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*












Ah... I am honored.

The Sovereign Master of OT has blessed me with his bounty.









Thanks for the revival.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*






















Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Syr, You're a nutjob.


But...but... I'm stable... erm... and I'm not a threat to society.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *miggs78*


Heya Syrillian.. Been a while since I visited, and see you've done quite some work.

Every piece of work, every task you do is pure art man..

Lord Syrillian

















Why thank you, miggs.








... I have made good headway with only a few pitfalls.

Thanks for stopping by.

*peace sign*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prracer6*


Hows the case goin syr. Have you been able to get some more done on it?


Heyah, prracer.

Yes. I have been sanding, shaping and polishing the front panels and windows,as well as designing and cutting out the last of the small detail pieces that I will have to make.

These pieces are the supports for the tubing that will run from one side of the case to the other, and the supports for the drain lines that will run under the pumps.

Sunday I will be doing some construction work to get some scratch together, so I probably will not have an update until Sunday evening.

Oh!... and HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## radodrill

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Syrillian*   Oh!... and HAPPY FRIDAY!








  
On that note:

  
 George Jones - Finally Friday


----------



## prracer6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

Heyah, prracer.

Yes. I have been sanding, shaping and polishing the front panels and windows,as well as designing and cutting out the last of the small detail pieces that I will have to make.

These pieces are the supports for the tubing that will run from one side of the case to the other, and the supports for the drain lines that will run under the pumps.

Sunday I will be doing some construction work to get some scratch together, so I probably will not have an update until Sunday evening.

Oh!... and HAPPY FRIDAY!











Sweet, cant wait.

same to you. Gotta love a friday


----------



## TnB= Gir

Hey Syrillian, your rads aren't big enough.

Meet the new 560 GTX 4x140mm


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Hey Syrillian, your rads aren't big enough.

Meet the new 560 GTX 5x140mm










I'm sure I could design a case around one or 2 of them


----------



## iandroo888

unless im mistaken, i only see 4... 140 x 4 = 560..


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


unless im mistaken, i only see 4... 140 x 4 = 560..












My bad.


----------



## miggs78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Ah... I am honored.

Why thank you, miggs.








... I have made good headway with only a few pitfalls.

Thanks for stopping by.

*peace sign*











Heya... *waves hand*.. Hope you have things lined for the weekend, you need some well deserved rest and phun!!.. cute ladies + beer + swimming pool = phunnnn!!!
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I'm sure I could design a case around one or 2 of them










For me for me, donation lol


----------



## McStuff

Syr, I'm now in San Francisco *waves*

If you want to go, the place to be is the Balclutha ship on Hyde Street pier. Today was just a practice, but tomorrow is the real thing. Saturday will be more busy than Sunday. And there is a slight chance the ship might be rented out for a private party. Just giving you a heads up.


----------



## repo_man

*peeps in and waves*

Oh hai!


----------



## McStuff

Syr, I found what the deal with the party is. The park services thing has a fundraising gala, and one of the things you can buy is a party for 30 on the back of the Balclutha for 5 grand. Apparently this is now an annual thing. But it's only on Saturday, so if you want to go, it's gonna be a prime spot. Compared to shows at bases, the ship itself isn't that crowded.


----------



## Syrillian

These are the rear tray-bezels that have been installed and are being test-fit with the trays for the PSU and the HDD's in place.



















I also spent some time on smaller pieces. The first set of images shows the raw panels and the tubing supports that I cut from them.

I won't be finishing the dual-hose unit until I have the cooling gear in the case as I am not certain that it will aid the routing, and I certainly don't want it to hinder it.




























The piece shown above will sit on top of the motherboard handle, and bond to it. The idea is to provide a larger surface area that the tube itslef rests on, and to hold the 2 tubes in place.

Here are a couple failures:










The first one was ripped up by the router bit when the router got too greedy and took it from me. When the router spat it out that was what was left








The 2nd piece is one of the drain-loop supports that tilted as I ran it through the profile... oops... gonna have to make that one again.

Below is the delicate veneer piece that will cover the top edge on the backside of the case.










It is routed thus as I need the piece to cover an area where 3 planes do not meet cleanly, and the flaw is too much to simply let go. In short: This is a piece to cover my mistake.



















And for laughs, here is the acrylic graveyard:










I keep the pieces as sometimes there are smaller pieces that I need to make, and if can be fabricated from a previously damaged piece.

Well, that's it for now. Gotta go out and make a few bucks. Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Nostrano

Syr with the sneaky updates <3


----------



## TnB= Gir

Lookin better and better bruddah man!

I can't wait to see the final shots









OT: Did you receive my PM the other day?


----------



## Litlratt

Be still my beating..........never mind.


----------



## radodrill

sweet update


----------



## ocZcc

Very nice syr the case is looking mighty fine









Josh


----------



## Dragoon

Brilliant!


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I keep the pieces as sometimes there are smaller pieces that I need to make, and if can be fabricated from a previously damaged piece.

Lol I was going to ask if you could ship the scraps to me because I could do the same with it







.


----------



## pjlietz

Looks killer as usual!


----------



## miggs78

Looks sexy as usual Sir Syr..


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


*peeps in and waves*

Oh hai!


Haihaitoyoutoo!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Syr, I found what the deal with the party is. The park services thing has a fundraising gala, and one of the things you can buy is a party for 30 on the back of the Balclutha for 5 grand. Apparently this is now an annual thing. But it's only on Saturday, so if you want to go, it's gonna be a prime spot. Compared to shows at bases, the ship itself isn't that crowded.










5-GRAND! ....







...guess I can only bring _one _Date


















I hope you had a good time. I worked today, so it really wasn't a day off for me... but I gotta do what I gotta do (the Yorkfield I just ordered won't pay for itself







- lol)










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Syr with the sneaky updates <3












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Lookin better and better bruddah man!

I can't wait to see the final shots










OT: Did you receive my PM the other day?


Hayhay, D2!

Thanks.

...and me too! Almost there... really! ...no seriously, stop laughing.









PM I did receive.







Response sent.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Be still my beating..........never mind.










.....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


sweet update











Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocZcc*


Very nice syr the case is looking mighty fine









Josh



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Brilliant!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Looks killer as usual!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *miggs78*


Looks sexy as usual Sir Syr..











Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Lol I was going to ask if you could ship the scraps to me because I could do the same with it







.


*multi-thanks*









Thanks, Gents.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Lol I was going to ask if you could ship the scraps to me because I could do the same with it







.


me too me too


----------



## UkGouki

woohoo nice Update syr

<loves the blackness


----------



## nafljhy

all over my desk... oh so beautiful... i could just hug it all day long if i was any where near it. you did a fabulous job syr! you have me envying you're skills and the product of said skills.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Haihaitoyoutoo!
















5-GRAND! ....







...guess I can only bring _one _Date


















I hope you had a good time. I worked today, so it really wasn't a day off for me... but I gotta do what I gotta do (the Yorkfield I just ordered won't pay for itself







- lol)











One of these days, our family would like to buy it and let people in so we ain't ruinin' fun. And you know you'd be welcome







(kinda a pipe dream tho)

It's a shame you had to work today. I just love goin' to the airshow and taking pics for my dad's business (can't link it because of ocn rules, pm me if you wanna see some of our stuff).


----------



## prracer6

Lookin good Syr. Keep it up. YOUR THE MAN!!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


And for laughs, here is the acrylic graveyard:










I keep the pieces as sometimes there are smaller pieces that I need to make, and if can be fabricated from a previously damaged piece.

Well, that's it for now. Gotta go out and make a few bucks. Thanks for taking a look.











doode. totally melt all of that. it'll be awesome.

cause fire+black acrylic sounds like my type of fun.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for urging me onward.... I am almost done! (Thank goodness!)

*Sir Rado*, I mave made enough FUBARs that there is enough to build an entire case









Ugh... when I consider the cost of my errors, I cringe. Fortunately all the mishaps were paid for solely in acrylic and not in body parts.







.... see? I can still put my thumb out there.









*UkGouki*, Thank you, and me too... I find that the Blackness is comforting.









*prracer6 *~ Thanks, you Rockin' Stormtrooper you!









*ZAK*! ~ ...







.....







....







....

*suppresses thoughts of arson and black-flames*









So.... I have a confession:

I was able to scrounge enough extra cash over the last week to get a Q9550 (Tank Guys).

This is not a "dis" to those of you that recommended that I stick with what I have in the sig (QX6850), but that system runs reeeeaaaalllly well







and I am not quite ready to part it out as I want to keep XP for now.

At any rate, my plan is to re-install the OS on the Vista build in RAID 0. I also need to dismantle the Fuzion and install the Qaud-core nozzle, but I may not. I will first install the Yorkfield and see what the temperatures on the cores are under load. Yes... I am being lazy, but I have gotten the point of leaving well-enough alone... *awaits the flaming*.

ugh... "Happy" Monday









Oh! ...and McStuff. I realised that I mis-read your post on the cost of the party. I interpreted it as "5 thousand a-head"....lol. In all actuality. 5G for a 30-head party on a boat in the SF Bay is really not that bad of a deal.... if one has 5-G's sitting around looking lonely.

I trust you had an excellent time, and as for your question: Yes. Please PM me some snappies from the weekend.

Thanks for stopping by Gents.

Hugs-n-kisses ~ Syr.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Hugs-n-kisses ~ Syr.










!!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*Sir Rado*, I mave made enough FUBARs that there is enough to build an entire case










Or for me to make a set of black acrylic drive bays for RAD-GT


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Or for me to make a set of black acrylic drive bays for RAD-GT










DO WANT!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Heh, put the parts into a pin for a tech station for my backup rig!


----------



## Indignity

Sigh

From an internet buddy


YouTube - wishlist


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Sigh

From an internet buddy

YouTube - wishlist


lol Indignity where do you get this stuff?

Syr, your case is looking great! The acrylic graveyard is a sad sad place... but with the touch of your fingers, many of those pieces shall be revived and live a beautiful life in one of your cases (or perhaps they will come out scarred and disfigured). Thanks for the update


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Syr, your case is looking great! The acrylic graveyard is a sad sad place... but with the touch of your fingers, many of those pieces shall be revived and live a beautiful life in one of your cases (or perhaps they will come out scarred and disfigured). Thanks for the update










Or maybe they just might be revived into a box headed for San Diego.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Or maybe they just might be revived into a box headed for San Diego New York.


There I fixed it


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Or maybe they just might be revived into a box headed for San Diego.


And another box destined for Morgantown, West Virginia







Because you know, this is Almost Heaven


----------



## prracer6

While your at it send some over to VA


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


And another box destined for Morgantown, West Virginia







Because you know, this is Almost Heaven










Why send it to Almost Heaven when you can send it to Heaven (San Diego). I called dibs on the entire box, so you can just sit patiently in line behind me.


----------



## iandroo888

i called dibs on his scraps way b4 u. i called dibs on it like a few months ago xD


----------



## Indignity

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *WBaS*   lol Indignity where do you get this stuff?  
The guy that made that was a fellow administrator of a forum & I just happened to click on My Account on Youtube yesterday & there it was lol

Enjoy while Syrillian isn't looking okay?

  
 YouTube - INTERIOR CROCODILE ALLIGATOR


----------



## CattleRustler

Syrillian, the project is looking fantastic mate. I pop in every couple of days to check progress (using the toc to spot for new updates







). Great work - keep it up.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Why send it to Almost Heaven when you can send it to Heaven (San Diego). I called dibs on the entire box, so you can just sit patiently in line behind me.

You called dibs on *a* box of acrylic scraps not the whole box of scraps Sry posted a pic of.

And FYI, this state is referred to as "Almost Heaven" in part due to John Denver's Country Roads; but also due to the majestic scenery as well as the rolling hills and rivers that proliferate the state. To john Denver, the oly place that could top it would be Aspen Colorado


----------



## Syrillian

Mornin' Folks.

lol... you guys slay me with the all the "scrap-bin" comments. I'm just happy that the torn up parts do not include my finders or hands. 









*uh... why is there a finger in my box 'o acrylic?







*

...Indy... Dood... you're insane (and I say that in the most respectful manner). That hand puppet video had me lol-ing, and the Interior Crocodile Alligator is..... well... whoa. It freaked me out.

As for Virginia... yeah... definitely want to visit that State someday. I have traveled the West quite a bit, but have only been over to the East Coast a half-dozen times NYC, Boston, Vermont, and I was stationed in NC for a few months way back when.








... an RV would be a nice way to see the United States. *dreams*

Gents, thanks for the comments on this "overdue" project. I'm gettin' down to the wire here.

I have spent the last couple of days sanding and prepping the front panel assemblies for polishing. It is my hope to have the front door mounted by the end of the day.

I have run into a quandary, and it seems that I will not be able to use the gas struts







as there is not enough surface area on the front to mount them with the structural integrity that I feel will be needed.

The gas struts place a fair amount of "extension" pressure on the parts that mount to them when the struts are compressed.... I have not completely written them off, but I will have come up with something to hold the front door open.

I have looked at various tension slides and the like (nice 'cause they are cheap), and I thought that perhaps I could make my own from acrylic. But, after consideration I may simply use a pre-made version of the supports.

I'm hoping to receive the Q9550 from TankGuys this week, then I can go about swapping out CPU's and re-installing the OS (Vista U64) in RAID 0.

Like Pharaoh, my fingers are sore from all the "detail" work. I swear I have new callouses on my dainty hands.









Anyhooo... thanks for stopping by, and I should have some images this evening.


----------



## repo_man

Happy sanding friend! I'm off to work


----------



## ocZcc

Looking forward to the update syr







i myself wont have a second updateb today unfortunately but things are moving well









Good job so far









Josh


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, Repo.

The Sun ain't out yet, so I gotta wait for a bit so that I can see what I am doing.

erm... would you be mad if I said, "Have a nice day at work"?

ocZcc ~ Thanks, Bro. Yah... it seems like the last lap is always the longest.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

images =


----------



## ocZcc

That it is









lol its cool being on a global forum cus its nearly time for the sun to start going in here in crappy england lol not that the sun has been out at all today....

Josh


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocZcc* 
That it is









lol its cool being on a global forum cus its nearly time for the sun to start going in here in crappy england lol not that the sun has been out at all today....

Josh

The sun is still shining here, it has been quite sunny the last few days. It's settled I'll be visiting England next week, I'm off next thur the 23rd.









Btw Syr, are you using anything to take care of those callouses? Be careful there.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
lol... you guys slay me with the all the "scrap-bin" comments. I'm just happy that the torn up parts do not include my finders or hands.









*uh... why is there a finger in my box 'o acrylic?







*

As for Virginia... yeah... definitely want to visit that State someday. I have traveled the West quite a bit, but have only been over to the East Coast a half-dozen times NYC, Boston, Vermont, and I was stationed in NC for a few months way back when.

Well we've got to keep this thread interesting between updates







And for the record, I was dead serious about making some drive bays for RAD-GT if you'd send me some of your scraps.

Oh and if anyone is interested in base jumping; this Saturday (18-October) is Bridge Day at the New River gorge (featured on the West Virginia statehood quarter). It's an 876 ft drop from the bridge to the river below. In fact, Bridge Day is the only day in the year when it's legal to walk on, base jump from, and/or rappel from the bridge.

Here's some video from the 2006 Bridge Day Festivities


YouTube - Bridge Day 2006 - BASE Jumping


----------



## prracer6

sweet. I want to try sky diving. Id screem like alittle girl, but i still would like to do it.


----------



## WBaS

That video scares me by just watching it. I couldn't imagine doing that.


----------



## Syrillian

International - That is one of the BEST aspects of the internet. My only regret is that for all intents and purposes I am mono-lingual.









I speak some Spanish as I have spent a fair amount of time in Spain, and in California it is almost necessary in some places....








hmmm.... *thinks carefully about what to say and what not to say*....

...yeah... I kinda have a problem with Peeps that get mad at me 'cause I don't speak their language (ONLY when I am HERE in the United States of America... no where else). They are not outwardly malicious or abusive, but I know enough Spanish to know that what they are saying (when I say to them, "No hablo Espanol") is not flattering at all. I remain stone-faced (even amiable) when this occurs... I'm not sure why as a part of me wants to go off on them... in their own language.... which I can do... but I refrain. Perhaps it is the coward in me.

uh... sorry about that... kinda digressed a wee-bit.

So, *Sir Rado* has sparked one of my favorite activities: Jumping out and off of things... the higher the better.









*prracer* ~ Heh! Screaming like a little girl is the best part of the experience.









Remember: The best of Life is found at the edge of Death.

Update in a few.


----------



## Syrillian

*Front Panels:*

*Optical Drive slot:*



















There is the smallest of round overs on the optical drive slot. I wanted it to be more pronounced, but the bearing for the router bit that I intended to use was too large to fit in the opening. The only round over bit that I had that would work was the Dremel version.










As you can see it is quite underwhelming in stature. The round over is about 1/16", but I think that it is listed as 1/8".

*
More profile images:*




























*Test fitment of the front panel alone:*










*One of the two window-panels that the radiators will mount to:*



















*Mounting hardware for the window-panels to the main panel:*



















*Windows mounted with minimal hardware:*










*Test-fitment of the front panel with the window panels mounted:*



















I am having some "clean fitment" issues.... I'll have to think about this overnight to see if I can come up with a good solution.

And since my little box of acrylic was such a hit, here is a box of sandpaper







:










Thank you for taking a peek.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
So, *Sir Rado* has sparked one of my favorite activities: Jumping out and off of things... the higher the better.









Well if you are an active skydiver/base jumper, then you should make plans to attend Bridge Day. Bear in mind that to participate in the rappelling and/or base jumping you'll have to pre-register well in advance. Bridge Day takes place annually on the third Saturday in October and is the state's largest single-day festival and one of the top 100 in the nation; for more info visit: http://www.officialbridgeday.com/


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## radodrill

Looking amazing Sir Syr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
And since my little box of acrylic was such a hit, here is a box of sandpaper







:













Somehow I don't think the box of sandpaper will be as desirable as the box of acrylic, but it'll probably serve as a conversation piece for a while.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks, Repo.

The Sun ain't out yet, so I gotta wait for a bit so that I can see what I am doing.

erm... would you be mad if I said, "Have a nice day at work"?


Nah, not at all









The work looks fantastic! The hinges really add a nice touch to the front IMO.


----------



## YOSHIBA

it looks so good naked


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

but i still think my favorite post in this thread was.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Okay.... lemme try it again.

Hmm.... no workee.



I can link it, but only when I am signed in on Photobucket. The album is "Public", but it just shows a blank launch window.










EDIT: woa, i got it to work syr!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Edit: No more fail


----------



## McStuff

Got your pm syr, glad you liked the pics







Now it is you that has a pm.

EDIT: I think syr should make a case out of the acrylic graveyard and call it "Iron Man" (tehehe, box of scraps, get it?)


----------



## radodrill

OT @ Syr, PM replied

Edit: I just had a thought, you could use the contents of the box of sandpaper to make something out of sandpaper mache.


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## prracer6

Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttttttt ttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its lookin really good.

thats a crap load of sand paper


----------



## iandroo888

howd u do the roundover cuts "inside" the acrylic?  been tryin to figure out how to do that..


----------



## wastedtime

The hinge









The window panel for the rad









The case


----------



## ocZcc

Awesome work as allways syr its really coming together now









Josh


----------



## Syrillian

Mornin' Folks *yawn* Today is Monday #2 for this week









I suppose that is the downside to having Wednesday off.

Thanks for all the drool and very nice comments. I know this sounds immature, but I just want this done. I am almost delirious from the tension of waiting to get the hardware into this plastic box.

But, there is a decision I must make: The hinges.

I was having second-thoughts on the way they look, and it was scratching away at the back of my mind in an irritating manner. I had put it aside but then I got a comment, "I don't know about the hinges...".

It seems that I was not off my rocker. They do seem out of place; they belong on a wooden door.

Hmmm... not sure what to do yet. If I replace the hinges, then I will need to find some that have the same hole-placement (not always as easy as one would imagine). I have a couple of days as I fabricate the front support to ponder this.

Any other input? Are the hinges to out of place?

I generally would carry on my merry and odd way, but this has also been gnawing away at me.

Some input would be appreciated. Thank you.

*Androo *~ The round over on inside cuts is done the same way as the outside cuts, but the bearing, or guide surface must be able to fit inside the opening.

Well, Imma gonna head on over to Friedmans (hardware store) after work and poke through the hardware there for hinge possibilities. I have a couple here that are large enough, and the finish is nice (brushed- bronze) but the hole pattern is different.

Again, input and criticism is appreciated.


----------



## TnB= Gir

It still looks absolutely amazing, but I do agree that the hinges look a little out of place. While they add a very nice look and are very elegant, I think that being on acrylic instead of stained wood makes it stand out a bit too much.

And happy 2nd Monday


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmm, i would have to agree with gir, they look nice, but something doesn't sit right about them.
maybe if they were painted black it would fit with the case more?
otherwise i would have to say new hinges


----------



## Syrillian

Yah... this is what I was thinking: Out of place. Very nice... but still "out of place".

The hinges are indeed black, and the coloration does not stand out when viewed IRL, but the camera (or me) makes them look washed out.

I really like the finials on them, but the pattern.... it just stands out too much. If they were without the relief I wouldn't second-guess, but.... yeah... I think I'm with you guy on this.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yea I think something like the hinges you put on the Tech Station would fit in more.


----------



## Indignity

wow, an on-topic post from Indignity.

There was that shot of yours that shows both of the hinges & the just do not fit for whatever reason. Can you take them down to bare metal? I think that would make them fit especially if they maintained a little bit of their current pitina(sp?).

The other option I could think of would be you working your acrylic magic to mortice some matching acrylic hinges into place.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Yea I think something like the hinges you put on the Tech Station would fit in more.












Indeed.

The only issue is the weight that they must support: 2 wet-weight 480 rads, 8 fans and the acrylic panels.

I suppose I could put three up there and augment the bond with mechanical fasteners... hmmmm, maybe.

Due to the load-bearing issue, it might be wise of me to stick with metal hinges?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


wow, an on-topic post from Indignity.

There was that shot of yours that shows both of the hinges & the just do not fit for whatever reason. Can you take them down to bare metal? I think that would make them fit especially if they maintained a little bit of their current pitina(sp?).

The other option I could think of would be you working your acrylic magic to mortice some matching acrylic hinges into place.


Indy! ...dood! are you feeling okay? Your on-topic post made me just about crap myself









Huh. Yah. I thought about filling them, sanding to a flat surface and then painting them. Sanding the hinges themselves would be quite labor intensive as they are very dense.

At this point I am trying to keep the detail work to a minimum as that is what takes me so long to do.

Gah! I'm gettin' lazy.









Still, very good advice.

Thank you.


----------



## radodrill

Yeah those hinges don't look right; you really need something sleek/streamlined that won't stick out like a sore thumb as these are just too massive/bulky in part due to their detail elements.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Indy! ...dood! are you feeling okay? Your on-topic post made me just about crap myself









Huh. Yah. I thought about filling them, sanding to a flat surface and then painting them. Sanding the hinges themselves would be quite labor intensive as they are very dense.

At this point I am trying to keep the detail work to a minimum as that is what takes me so long to do.

Gah! I'm gettin' lazy.









Still, very good advice.

Thank you.


I'm with you on the hinges....they don't quite fit the polished feel of the rest of the case







.

Maybe you could bondo over the pattern, sand and then paint.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











Indeed.

The only issue is the weight that they must support: 2 wet-weight 480 rads, 8 fans and the acrylic panels.

I suppose I could put three up there and augment the bond with mechanical fasteners... hmmmm, maybe.

Due to the load-bearing issue, it might be wise of me to stick with metal hinges?


Yea you have a point, mine isn't designed to hold anything more than just 4 fans...

I think the problem with your current hinges is that they have so much design and intricate patterns that it just sticks out like a sore thumb in the sleek jet black acrylic.

So now to just find sleek jet black metal hinges...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Yeah those hinges don't look right; you really need something sleek/streamlined that won't stick out like a sore thumb as these are just too massive/bulky in part due to their detail elements.


Ah... yes.

The person that sent me that message was quite right. "Thanks anonymous Dood/Dudette for the wake-up call."









This aspect has been gnawing at me, and now that I am getting some feedback it seems that they are indeed not the right hinges for this project.

"Sleek" - Yes.

Well, I will have to see if I can get another set that are less conspicuous.

This little u-turn should not set the project back too much, but I sure hope I can find a set that has the same mounting hole-placement. *hopes*

Thanks for the input Rado, much appreciated.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Yea you have a point, mine isn't designed to hold anything more than just 4 fans...

*I think the problem with your current hinges is that they have so much design and intricate patterns that it just sticks out like a sore thumb* in the sleek jet black acrylic.

So now to just find sleek jet black metal hinges...


"BINGO!"

And that folks is the problem.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


I'm with you on the hinges....they don't quite fit the polished feel of the rest of the case







.

Maybe you could bondo over the pattern, sand and then paint.


Yes. Bondo is a good idea, Coffee.

I'll see what I can get that are "stock" (read: no modifying required). If not and worst comes to worst, the Bondo it is.










oops.... I just tripled


----------



## TnB= Gir

T-t-t-t-t-t-t TRIPLE KILL KILL KILL KILLLLLLL


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


T-t-t-t-t-t-t TRIPLE KILL KILL KILL KILLLLLLL










That reminded me of Unreal series.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

watch out, i use haxorz


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Nah, not at all









The work looks fantastic! The hinges really add a nice touch to the front IMO.


After looking a second time at the hinges (since they are being discusses) I recall my previous statement ^

They do 'stick out' to me as well now that I am awake (was in morning 'grogginess' when I posted earlier,lol








).

I do like the thickness of the hinges, but the intricacies and particularly the round bar in the middle of the hinges just make it stand out too much. The hard thing would be to find a thick metal hinge. I feel like a thin metal hinge (even painted black) would still look odd, too thin and 'dinky' against the massiveness of the case.









I shall rack my brain and see if anything comes to mind today


----------



## WBaS

I agree with the others. The hinges are pretty sweet, but they don't really fit your design. I think that filling them will give too much depth to the hinge plates. I think to keep the focus on your acrylic work you should sand them down so that they too can look sleek.


----------



## zlojack

I'm going to go against the grain a bit on the hinges.

I like the hinges as I think they offset the rest of the smoothness of the case nicely as a juxtapostion to the overall sleekness.

What I would like is if the hinges were maybe powdercoated to a mirror black finish to match the case, while keeping the intricacy of the design.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


...

*Androo *~ The round over on inside cuts is done the same way as the outside cuts, but the bearing, or guide surface must be able to fit inside the opening.

Well, Imma gonna head on over to Friedmans (hardware store) after work and poke through the hardware there for hinge possibilities. I have a couple here that are large enough, and the finish is nice (brushed- bronze) but the hole pattern is different.

Again, input and criticism is appreciated.











i.. seee.... damn iunoe if its because i have a cheap router n table or i am just doing something wrong.. cant get a nice routed edge entirely.

also about that hindge... so doesnt fit that case.. those hidges look ancient (no offense) compared to ur futuristic case =P

will pm u siwiwwian-chan


----------



## Warfarin88

I like the hinges. I go back to page one of this log, and I see the inspiration from whence the hinges spawned. I see echoes of them in some of the existing case elements, like the case's feet.

In my minds eye, I see a few more subtle details that need to be added to the case in order to balance the weighty design impact of the hinges. I see appropriately scaled ornamental elements added to the case, possibly reminiscent of finer wrought iron works. I see a pleasing harmony of the modern with the arcane.

I'm also not the person that would have to find, acquire, or otherwise create and incorporate said detail elements.

I'm just typing.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


i.. seee.... damn iunoe if its because i have a cheap router n table or i am just doing something wrong.. cant get a nice routed edge entirely.


I've used profiling bits (rounds, chamfers, etc) on various things using either the router in a table, the router freehand, or the router with an edge guide.


----------



## iandroo888

hmm... how do u guys do routing when the piece is thinner than the area between the rolling thing on the bit and the bottom?

ive heard to use something thick on top so u can use the guide thingy on the bit but how to attach to a piece like acrylic?


----------



## radodrill

When I'm profiling stuff where the material is not thick enough to use a guide pin/bearing (e.g. 1/4" round on 1/4" thick acrylic), then I generally use my router table or my edge guide. The other option is to clamp the material being profiled to an additional layer of stock, but this is often cumbersome as it often involves interrupting the cut to move the clamps.


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you for all the input and feedback that you guys have given me.









After more consideration on your comments throughout the day I think that I will keep the hinges, but Bondo the faces of the hinge-plates; then sand smooth and paint.

YaY! I love painting







...









One of the contributing factors to not switching hinges is that the mounting holes are reversed ("v"-shaped) than all the hinges that I saw today. Additionally The two different plates' holes eclipse one-another. This makes the task of drilling the second set of holes more difficult and prone to error.

Generally this would not be an issue as larger hinges could be used and then the hole pattern would be more spread out and the old holes would be covered. Although not ideal I would have done this except with with the added height comes added width, and that would interfere with the mounting of the radiator panels.

So, something like this (sorry about the lame Paint-job):










This would leave the relief on the hinged portions and the finials, and I would re-paint the entire hinge so that the color was uniform.

My only trepidation is the prep work. I have a small wire brush for the Dremel, and I coul use that to remove the old paint, but perhaps there is a better/faster/easier way (no I don't ask too much-lol







) ....

maybe skip all that and simply Bondo?

Any thoughts?

Thank you all for your help so far.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
i.. seee.... damn iunoe if its because i have a cheap router n table or i am just doing something wrong.. cant get a nice routed edge entirely.

Androo, post pics of the tools you are using if you can/will. That would make an assessment that much easier.


----------



## Indignity

Get out the ol Oven Cleaner ala Mr. Owl


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Get out the ol Oven Cleaner ala Mr. Owl










Oooohhh! Good thinking, Indy!

Was it any ol' Oven Cleaner?


----------



## Indignity

He mentioned Easy Off


----------



## legoman786

Just had to

  
 YouTube - INTERIOR CROCODILE ALLIGATOR  



 
Also, notice the new tag... posted by yours truly


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Just had to

YouTube - INTERIOR CROCODILE ALLIGATOR

Also, notice the new tag... posted by yours truly










If you're interested in where that bit came from, check out this guys' original 2 freestyle songs... It comes from the end of the first video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHfbO...dile_Alligator

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHfbO...dile_Alligator


----------



## legoman786

I'm not into freestyle, though I'll give the guy props.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


I'm not into freestyle, though I'll give the guy props.


Wait you actually liked that?


----------



## repo_man

I would be willing to do the hinges for you Sir Syr, if you wanted to ship them my way. Since you are doing the window for my case.









If time schedules do not agree with that, then for your bondo'ing - Just sand/scuff them as best you can. Really, the profiles and cuts in the piece will serve to hold the bondo as well. Put some tape over the middle 'bars' to keep the bondo off them and then just apply the filler to the other areas. Pretty straight-forward stuff. I'll be happy to elaborate if you'd like or require.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


If you're interested in where that bit came from, check out this guys' original 2 freestyle songs... It comes from the end of the first video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHfbO...dile_Alligator

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHfbO...dile_Alligator


Lmao @ the comments on the video









And dangit if that alligator/theater thing isn't catchy. Tell me why I found myself humming it today









.....


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Wait you actually liked that?










For making himself the laughing stock.


----------



## Syrillian

Yes. That video is rather entrancing whilst being rather disgusting... it kinda freaked me out.









Okay... hinges.

Gah! I keep going back and forth on what to do. So, here is my plan (at the moment







): I will leave the hinges as they are, but I will work on a solution.

Repo has been kind enough to offer his services, and it would be nice to have some craft work from him. I think that I will get another set and send them to him for cosmetic surgery. I realise that this adds a burden of cost that is not necessary, but I am really rather antsy to get the hardware in the case and the 'ol girl fired up and fragging.

There are 2 consolations to this. First, the hinges are really black. In the images they come up as gray, but I think that is due to the variation in reflective properties between the acrylic and the steel. Second, it is pretty dark in my house and all I will see is the red glow from the windows.









So, tomorrow I will cut that last pieces that need to be made, and I am in the high-hopes that I will also get the profiling done on them. I can't install any hardware until I get this portion done as the case needs to be resting upside-down for installation.

Thanks for putting up with my little dilemma, for giving me your honest opinion, and for providing solutions.


----------



## DaCrusader

How much do you want for it? I wish i could afford it!

haha I love it syr, wish i was that good at working with acrylic.


----------



## ocZcc

Awesome i look forward to seeing what you come up with









Josh


----------



## radodrill

now it's time for some funnies










YouTube - MADtv - iRack (including blooper)


----------



## nategr8ns

iLol


----------



## pyr0m1

Back a step,

Interior crocodile alligator. I drive...










...a chevrolet movie theatre.


----------



## Syrillian

Rofl, Rado!

Thanks for the chuckles.







...it's been a long week and that was some good mojo.

pyr0m1 ~ I no understand









P.S. I watched CSI: Miami for the first time about a month ago (DVD at my Mom's house) . It was quite entertaining.

Small update in a few.


----------



## radodrill

Pass my single mini pretzel and 1 teaspoon beverage while I wait


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Rofl, Rado!

Thanks for the chuckles.







...it's been a long week and that was some good mojo.

pyr0m1 ~ I no understand









P.S. I watched CSI: Miami for the first time about a month ago (DVD at my Mom's house) . It was quite entertaining.

Small update in a few.










WOOT! UPDATE!

partyyyyy


----------



## McStuff

Syr, I need to choose between chocolate and ice cream: http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/3...me-decide.html What do you think I should have?


----------



## Syrillian

*Front/Topside support:*

I cut, profiled, and did the rough sanding this evening.




























After thinking on it awhile I decided to make the piece more streamlined. The fan controllers are not visible when the door is closed, so that was not the issue. The problem was with "easy access" to the 3-pin connectors on the fan controllers.










The thinned-down piece makes life much easier, but still provides the added support. Perhaps this clearly shows my hesitation to change hinges: There were a number of factors taken into consideration one of which was the thickness of this particular piece, another was the power switch placement.

Speaking of hinges, last night I ordered another pair. Once they arrive here I will be forwarding them on Repo for some doctoring.

*Repo ~ "Thank you."*









Tomorrow I will finish the sanding, and then polish and mount the piece.

I still need to add some locking mechanisms on the rear trays, and either purchase or make a front-door catch. At this point I am leaning toward buying.

Additionally, it might be prudent to mention that I have also eliminated the scripts from this build. I still want to do something with the Tengwar scripts, but I think that perhaps a J.R.R. Tolkien tribute mod would be more suitable.

This is where the hinges start losing their meaning to me.

Originally I had balanced the hinges out with the feet (Roman ogee), the scripts, and some small "Gothic fuchsias", a 1/2" pewter square that had a relief of what I would call a "fractal of a fuchsia. Since only the feet remain the hinges look rather awkward...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Syr, I need to choose between chocolate and ice cream: http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/3...me-decide.html What do you think I should have?

voted.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


voted.











Well there's one more vote in each category. What did you vote for?


----------



## TnB= Gir

*sniff sniff*

Soo pretty. I never get tired of looking at it.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Pass my single mini pretzel and 1 teaspoon beverage while I wait




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Well there's one more vote in each category. What did you vote for?


I'm noooot telling...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


*sniff sniff*

Soo pretty. I never get tired of looking at it.


Danke, Girface.

This is almost ready for the sig hardware.... I'm so excited.... _FarCry2_ is almost here too.... and _Left 4 Dead_

....I think Imma gonna explode!


----------



## afzsom

Next time you should build an acrylic case so big you can sleep inside of it.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I'm noooot telling...










But you were the decider for what I wanted to eat. Now I'm never gonna know what to eat for dessert. Btw, I've replied to your latest pm. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Next time you should build an acrylic case so big you can sleep inside of it.





























Hey... if the 3 Little Pigs can make a house out of hay....


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*




















Hey... if the 3 Little Pigs can make a house out of hay....


Hmm a roof mounted acrylic tent.









(check out the new post in the Syrillian lookalike thread lol)

And do you have steam? You said you're interested in L4D. I'd be honored to kill zombies by your side.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


But you were the decider for what I wanted to eat. Now I'm never gonna know what to eat for dessert. Btw, I've replied to your latest pm. Thanks a bunch










According to the poll and the democratic system that it is based upon you had better be eating ice-cream.


----------



## pjlietz

Looking really good Syr! Not much to say as the last few updates have left me speachless as usual. I can say however that I am no longer sure if me, or the guys at work are more excited to see this done







You have a large following at my store now, lol.


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Gigantor... please do not crush me. *whimpers*


----------



## TnB= Gir

Bruddah man, do you have steam? Or are you waiting to make an account when L4D comes out?


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thank you, Gigantor... please do not crush me. *whimpers*


Hey, just so you all know I lost a few pounds


----------



## Syrillian

My good Friend, Girface....

I GOT STEAM !!!!


----------



## mbones

Why hello again Syr.

That's some awesome work, as per usual.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Hey, just so you all know I lost a few pounds










Oh good... so you'll only be mangling me then... much better than being crushed









Seriously though, "Right on!"

Go for what you want, Master Lietz.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


My good Friend, Girface....

I GOT STEAM !!!!










What's your login name?

I'll add you.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


According to the poll and the democratic system that it is based upon you had better be eating ice-cream.











But you easily count as 7 people.

EDIT: I would also like to add syr under steam.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbones*


Why hello again Syr.

That's some awesome work, as per usual.










Greetings, mbones.









Thank you for popping in and taking a gander.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


What's your login name?

I'll add you.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


But you easily count as 7 people.

EDIT: I would also like to add syr under steam.


Pm'd

And @ *PJ*: I just realised that what I said could have been taken in an offensive manner... twas not my intention. I was merely eluding to you grabbing me and crushing me as you and The Maestro are Taaaallllll.


----------



## mbones

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Greetings, mbones.









Thank you for popping in and taking a gander.










Pm'd

And @ *PJ*: I just realised that what I said could have been taken in an offensive manner... twas not my intention. I was merely eluding to you grabbing me and crushing me as you and The Maestro are Taaaallllll.


May I add you too?


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


And @ *PJ*: I just realised that what I said could have been taken in an offensive manner... twas not my intention. I was merely eluding to you grabbing me and crushing me as you and The Maestro are Taaaallllll.


Lol no worries man







Plus if I was gonna be grabing anything it would be that case, lol.


----------



## McStuff

Hey syr, added you under steam. My name will show as a bunch of swedish words meaning: "The cake is not a lie." Also, I had chocolate, and it was amazing.


----------



## Indignity

NO SYRILLIAN, IT'S A TARP!!!!










  
 YouTube - Focus- Hocus Pocus (live '73)


----------



## prracer6

ITs LOOKIN GOOD SYR. What thickness acrylic do you use regularly?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prracer6*


ITs LOOKIN GOOD SYR. What thickness acrylic do you use regularly?


I'm not sure what he's using for Silentium, but he used 1/4" thick on my tech station.


----------



## iandroo888

stuff hes using seems pretty thick. id guess 3/8 - 1/2"


----------



## Syrillian

Hah! Indy living up to his name.









prracer ~ As both Girface and Androo pointed out the gauges vary depending upon how much weight the panels must support.

For this build most is 1/4", but some of the structural reinforcing piece are 1/2".

Gotta a small update in a few.


----------



## Syrillian

Well, it was really odd as I received the Q9550 today







as it is Saturday...

Oh well, I won't complain









Thanks TankGuys!



























I have already setup the 2 Velociraptors in RAID 0, and I have installed the motherboard drivers. I am currently installing an AV (eset - NOD32), then I will move my "essentials" folder from the thumb drive to my Downloads folder in the new install of Vista 64.

Then I will install the CCC and Drivers for the GPU's and all the accouterments of monitoring, testing and torturing.

Tomorrow I will polish the front support, and put the finishing touches on the front panel(s).

Well... I guess I can start transferring hardware soon.

(I'm so excited....)


----------



## iandroo888

*sits in his living room with a cooler full of food*

*sits here and waits patiently for this to be done...*

*hands syrillian a nice cold bottle of water and a sub* (took note u "dont" drink anymore). waters good for u anyway.


----------



## ocZcc

Woop awesome









Josh


----------



## prracer6

excitment as the end of a master pieace nears


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


*sits in his living room with a cooler full of food*

*sits here and waits patiently for this to be done...*

*hands syrillian a nice cold bottle of water and a sub* (took note u "dont" drink anymore). waters good for u anyway.


Old people like water.
















J/K Syr









How far you think you can push this chip to?


----------



## WBaS

mmm hardware... I'm getting excited too. I just wish I had that kind of hardware for myself


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I have already setup the 2 Velociraptors in RAID 0, and I have installed the motherboard drivers. I am currently installing an AV (eset - NOD32), then I will move my "essentials" folder from the thumb drive to my Downloads folder in the new install of Vista 64.


Very good choice on Anti-Virus Validus manipulator of decor Pius amo Vir









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Old people like water.










Damn straight, it keeps us regular!!!!!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


*sits in his living room with a cooler full of food*

*sits here and waits patiently for this to be done...*

*hands syrillian a nice cold bottle of water and a sub* (took note u "dont" drink anymore). waters good for u anyway.


Why thank you, Androo.

Your kind hospices do an old guy a lot of good.

Yeah, as far as alcohol. I don't have anything against it, but I have too much to do right now in my life to be nursing hangovers and carousing with wild women.... well, the hangover part at least









Someday I will go back to swilling in dive-bars and shooting pool. I miss that life sometimes...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocZcc*


Woop awesome









Josh


Danke, Josh.

*high five*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prracer6*


excitment as the end of a master pieace nears










Yes! OMG! YES! I am so ready to get this little PC up and fraggin'. Serendipitously, it is right around the time of the realease for Far Cry 2, Left 4 Dead, Fallout 3.... the list goes on.

I love winter. Colder weather, and the holiday season is excellent for new releases.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Old people like water.
















J/K Syr









How far you think you can push this chip to?


Lol.... it's good to keep my dentures in too.









hmmm.... well, I will need some help as the Rampage Formula BIOS (0408) is really extensive and much of it is pure gibberish to me.

...What the heck is a "AI Twister"

mmmmm..... "pretzel"

Right now I have the CPU @ 3.4 (400 x 8.5)

*All input, advice, experience, and educated guesses are very welcome.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


mmm hardware... I'm getting excited too. I just wish I had that kind of hardware for myself










I will be honest:

Imho there is a lot of hype over hardware. We (as a whole) get really worked up about stats and numbers.

...it's just the way we are... myself included.

If one is willing to work extra, then upgrades can be keep flowing.... but man, it's hard work.

But worth it imho.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Very good choice on Anti-Virus *Validus manipulator of decor Pius amo Vir *









Damn straight, it keeps us regular!!!!!










Oh yeah?!?!?

_"Mighty manipulator of beauty Dutiful to love Man"_

Same to you Buddy...but more of it


















Yeah, I have had good experiences with eset products. Secondarily I like AVAST!, but NOD32 "seemed" a better match for the 64-bit Vista OS.

Also, as soon as I get this "never-ending project" done I will hook up with irc.

P.S. Stock GPU's and the Q9550 @ 3.4 = jsut shy of 19000 in Vantage.

"meh"?


----------



## ocZcc

<boratvoice>*High five*</boratvoice>


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocZcc*


<boratvoice>*High five*</boratvoice>


----------



## repo_man

NOD32 is an excellent AV, I use it myself. I love it!


----------



## TnB= Gir

To answer your question Syrillian, AI Twister is something that tweaks the RAM a bit for better performance. But it can also hinder your overclock. I always leave it off.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



I will go back to swilling in dive-bars and shooting pool. I miss that life sometimes...


Whoo! I'm there now!


----------



## McStuff

And where, exactly, do the flying monkey butlers fit into all this mayhem?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
And where, exactly, do the flying monkey butlers fit into all this mayhem?

They guard the case.


----------



## legoman786

YouTube - A Tribute to Billy Mays


----------



## YOSHIBA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


then I will move my "essentials" folder from the thumb drive to my Downloads folder in the new install of Vista 64.


Such a good idea why havnt i done this??


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


To answer your question Syrillian, AI Twister is something that tweaks the RAM a bit for better performance. But it can also hinder your overclock. I always leave it off.


Thanks, Girface.

The question was_ kinda_ tongue-in-cheek, but yeah... the amount of settings and options are staggering.

Once all the hardware has migrated to the case I will post some images of the BIOS screens so that I can get some assistance.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Whoo! I'm there now!











Aw Man! .... I wanna swill with S1rrah.

If I were in Houston, I would put the tools down and go buy you some drinks.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


And where, exactly, do the flying monkey butlers fit into all this mayhem?


See below.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


They guard the case.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


YouTube - A Tribute to Billy Mays



"Ding-King, Ding-King, DING KING!!!!!!"

Wait... whoops... did he pass away?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA*


Such a good idea why havnt i done this??


Heh! I have a bad habit of breaking things, including digital things.

Doing this makes a reformat and re-install muuuuuuch faster.


----------



## YOSHIBA

yeaa what all things do u put on it like in the essentials folder? i really want to do this its such a good idea


----------



## radodrill

Another good song:

  
 Rodney Carrington - Baby back  



 

@ Syr, PM replied


----------



## McStuff

Damn, they're guarding the case. That thwarts any/all of my plans (not that I have those kinds of plans or anything *whistles*

And mah birthday is this Saturday


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Heh! I have a bad habit of breaking things, including digital things.

Doing this makes a reformat and re-install muuuuuuch faster.

Lol, I was just thinking about doing something like this after I spent half a day sorting out Vista after a clean install. Of course, you just have to be one step ahead of me...









Oh well, there's no shame in stealing one of your ideas.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA*


yeaa what all things do u put on it like in the essentials folder? i really want to do this its such a good idea



All my build logs
Downloads such as CoreTemp, CPUz, HWMonitor... there are about 2 dozen items like this
Pictures of my travels
Game Saves
Music is in a separate folder.

Essentially everything that is personal to me and my system.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Another good song:
Rodney Carrington - Baby back

@ Syr, PM replied


PM received and acknowledged. Expect action this week (...no! not Pure Action







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Damn, they're guarding the case. That thwarts any/all of my plans (not that I have those kinds of plans or anything *whistles*

And mah birthday is this Saturday










Hah! And the best part about these winged-primates? .... they carry firearms.

...and all I have to do is pay them in Bananas.










And, "Happy Birthday", McStuff!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Lol, I was just thinking about doing something like this after I spent half a day sorting out Vista after a clean install. Of course, you just have to be one step ahead of me...









Oh well, there's no shame in stealing one of your ideas.










I surely can not take credit for this... I must have seen it elsewhere and copied it myself... there is no way that I would do something that makes that much sense on my own.

But never-the-less. It works for me.










System Update:

Pushed the system a little farther last night.

Running it a 3.8xx and scored a tad over 20k in Vantage (GPU's stock).

My goal is to run 4.0 24/7

The CPU and the North bridge are still being cooled by the Swiftech 220 as I will not swap rads until the hardware transfer.


----------



## Ducky

Wow! Nice xD Wish I could get my hand on an x2, those suckers are huge though.


----------



## Syrillian

Indeed!

They are ginormous, and each water block weighs in at a tad over 2lbs.

But, the blocks are sooooo worth it. *Much *cooler, *much* quieter; even the Panaflo's on the 480 do not make nearly as much racket as the stock coolers' fans.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Hah! And the best part about these winged-primates? .... they carry firearms.

...and all I have to do is pay them in Bananas.










And, "Happy Birthday", McStuff!











Thanks for the birthday congratulations(kinda of an inside joke, kinda not really a joke at all, but oh well).

As about you monkeys, my plan started today. I have acquired 20 swedish crowns, which is ~2usd. I will spend my american money on a plane ticket to sweden. I will then buy swedish bananas(every monkey's weekness) with my swedish money. 20 crowns should be enough to distract your monkeys long enough to steal the case.

ps: Thanks for the care package


----------



## pjlietz

Sorry McStuff, I plan to wait until it's done then give Sry a crush hug and make off with the case







No need of banana's either, just delete the monkeys from the thread and they disappear, lol.


----------



## radodrill

you guys are all over complicating things; the only thing you need to keep the monkeys occupied are a lighter and several packs of cigarettes.


Monkey Smoking


----------



## McStuff

@Gigantor&Radodrill: My plan is the most elaborate and eccentric, therefore, it has the highest chance of success.

@Syrillian: Radodrill says he gets "interesting pieces" is his care package. Do I get them as well?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


@Syrillian: Radodrill says he gets "interesting pieces" is his care package. Do I get them as well?


I guess fellow acrylic fabricators are special


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I guess fellow acrylic fabricators are special










Well he never said no. But if he does say know, he'll have making a kid right before his birthday really, really, really disappointed on his conscious.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Aw Man! .... I wanna swill with S1rrah.

If I were in Houston, I would put the tools down and go buy you some drinks.


Wouldn't be hard to do were you around these parts.










Seriously, though ...

I'm setting my sites on a six month, uber "form renovating" work out plan here very soon ...

So if you don't show up in the next month ...

Well then forget about it. I'll have long since given up the sauce by then.










But that said ...

If you happen to be in-town while still being able to keep up on six mile runs ...

Then, by god!

Bring it, friend.










Keep up the inspiring case work, yo.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


But that said ...

If you happen to be in-town while still being able to keep up on six mile runs ...

Then, by god!

Bring it, friend.











Syrillian could run all the way to Houston and still be able to keep up with you on any distance of run.


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah but have you ever seen a monkey on weed???

  
 YouTube - Orangutan Smoking Weed


----------



## s1rrah

How in the hell does he know how to INHaLE!??

LMAO!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Yeah but have you ever seen a monkey on weed???

YouTube - Orangutan Smoking Weed


----------



## Syrillian

Silly Monkeys....

I loved the Orangutan (iirc) that was in the Clint Eastwood movie, Every which way but Loose.

"Right turn, Clyde"









... I think that was his name...


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Yeah but have you ever seen a monkey on weed???

YouTube - Orangutan Smoking Weed

That's phase 2; once they're hooked on cigs they'll want the weed, then they'll be so stoned that they are oblivious to what's going on around them.

Or maybe all I need to do is release a pack of flying monkey hookers on the premises to keep the flying monkey butlers pre-occupied.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


That's phase 2; once they're hooked on cigs they'll want the weed, then they'll be so stoned that they are oblivious to what's going on around them.

Or maybe all I need to do is release a pack of flying monkey hookers on the premises to keep the flying monkey butlers pre-occupied.


----------



## McStuff

Guys, you got it all wrong. Syr's monkey's have been educated to the fact that are bad (mkay). Swedish bananas are the way to go.


----------



## radodrill

But you're forgetting that they don't grow Bananas in Sweden. Bananas are tropical plants. The only place near the arctic circle that I know of that grows bananas is Iceland; but they do that using geothermally heated greenhouses


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


But you're forgetting that they don't grow Bananas in Sweden. Bananas are tropical plants. The only place near the arctic circle that I know of that grows bananas is Iceland; but they do that using geothermally heated greenhouses


Well, you could get some British bannanas (they grow them at the Eden Project)
I'm sure monkeys would settle for bananas that are at least of european origin


----------



## Syrillian

Good Morning, Guys and Gals.

I see that a few of you have taken kindly to my little horde of flying monkey butlers/enforcers eek)

Rest assured that these winged primates are well-disciplined and can not be swayed by the fairer of the sexes, nor by the offering of delectable bannanas... regardles of the origin of either









They do have one weakness that I seem to be unable to cull from them, and that is their Achilles-heel for Glenfidich Scotch.

I love my flying monkeys!









Psuedo-update:

I am currently working on a small side project, "Light shrouds" and I plan to finish that tomorrow along with the odds and ends that need to be fabricated, polished and installed on this project.

I have Sat-Mon off (OMG!







) so it is my plan to have the case completed by Friday, transfer the hardware, and then have this project be a done deal.









A good thing.... the monkeys are getting restless and need a vacation.


----------



## TnB= Gir

The light at the end of the tunnel! I can see it!


----------



## Nostrano

*Nosty walks in unaware of the madness around him*

Hai guise!

Care for a drink?

*Nosty pulls out a bottle of Glenfidich*

Uh Oh


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
*Nosty walks in unaware of the madness around him*

Hai guise!

Care for a drink?

*Nosty pulls out a bottle of Glenfidich*

Uh Oh









I will like can haz drink?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
They do have one weakness that I seem to be unable to cull from them, and that is their Achilles-heel for Glenfidich Scotch.

Note to self: buy some Glenfiddich Scotch


----------



## Syrillian

Ah yes.... the days of swilling in the dankest of Bars...

...the kind where your boots kinda stick to the floor as you walk accross the room... never could tell what made the floor so sticky... alcohol?... vomit?... blood?...

probably a rather unsavory mixture of all of the above. lol.

Seems odd to reflect on that... I guess that is what nostalgia is all about.

And thanks to Rado for catching my spelling mistake in "Glenfiddich".









More OT:

Since Music has been an underlying theme in this wayward thread, here are some lyrics that have been rolling through my mindscape:

_So,
So you think you can tell
Heaven from Hell
Blue Skies from Pain
Can you tell a green field, 
From a cold-steel rail
A smile, from a veil
Do you think you can tell?_

Weird... I have not listened to that song in a very long time, never the less there it is continually playing in my head...

Hah! Probably that emo-bashtardich that I thought I put down long ago... my goodness that persona is resilient and stubborn... keeps coming backto haunt me no matter how hard I pummell it.

<psycho babble transmission ends>

Oh... and I have the next build planned in the mind: _Hybrid-Theory_.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Oh... and I have the next build planned in the mind: _Hybrid-Theory_.


Any chance you could get us some preview sketches/renderings?


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


More OT:

Since Music has been an underlying theme in this wayward thread, here are some lyrics that have been rolling through my mindscape:

_So,
So you think you can tell
Heaven from Hell
Blue Skies from Pain
Can you tell a green field, 
From a cold-steel rail
A smile, from a veil
Do you think you can tell?_


Quite possibly my favourite.


----------



## Nostrano

I've heard some rumours:










Quick 2 minute mockup for you rado!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahaha, nice one Nos


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Quick question and I know it has been asked before but.... where do you get your acrylic? I lost the bookmark I made the first time.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
_So,
So you think you can tell
Heaven from Hell
Blue Skies from Pain
Can you tell a green field,
From a cold-steel rail
A smile, from a veil
Do you think you can tell?_

Weird... I have not listened to that song in a very long time, never the less there it is continually playing in my head...

_We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, Year after year._

Epic song - my favourite part of the lyrics above.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Quite possibly my favourite.


Indeed!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


I've heard some rumours:










Quick 2 minute mockup for you rado!












Heh.. Good one Nosty.









Indeed, the band that was at one time called "Hybrid Theory" (now known as Linkin Park) did play a part.

...intuitive of you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*


Quick question and I know it has been asked before but.... where do you get your acrylic? I lost the bookmark I made the first time.


TAP Plastics is where I get 99% of the acrylic. I have also purchased from Delvies and US Platics.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


_We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, Year after year._

Epic song - my favourite part of the lyrics above.



...running over the same old ground. What have we found?

The same old fears.

Yes... "epic" is appropriate.

Sir Rado, sorry Broham... no pictures as I design and build from me noggin.

Thanks for stopping by Guys. It's always a pleasure.


----------



## pjlietz

So.... Any updates for us? Even just different pics?

Please


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Sir Rado, sorry Broham... no pictures as I design and build from me noggin.


I generally do my design work "upstairs" as well; I just opten model it to give people an advance idea of what I'm doing and/or use it as a tool to verify dimensions/tolerances


----------



## Syrillian

Gigantor!

erm... sorry Master, I have not images at the moment.

I will have one more update prior to the final that will show the hardware for the system, and the rest of the small parts that I have fabricated.

(please do not crush me your RoyalHighnessMightyGrandPooBa)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I generally do my design work "upstairs" as well; I just opten model it to give people an advance idea of what I'm doing and/or use it as a tool to verify dimensions/tolerances


Sophisticated you are,

I tried Sketchup a couple of times, but in the end I spent more time trying (whilst failing if I may add) to getting the rendering or representation correct.

hmm... I need to bite the bullet and practice.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Indeed, the band that was at one time called "Hybrid Theory" (now known as Linkin Park) did play a part.


that was the name of the band?
i just thought it was the name of their first album.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Sophisticated you are,

I tried Sketchup a couple of times, but in the end I spent more time trying (whilst failing if I may add) to getting the rendering or representation correct.

hmm... I need to bite the bullet and practice.


Sketchup isn't bad to learn. I know you've seen my drawings in some of my posts and they generally didn't take more than a couple hours at most. I'm still a complete noob when it comes to it but if I can do it, I'm sure just about anyone can.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Sophisticated you are,

I tried Sketchup a couple of times, but in the end I spent more time trying (whilst failing if I may add) to getting the rendering or representation correct.

hmm... I need to bite the bullet and practice.


I've tried Sketchup and didn't have much luck with it. I prefer professional solids modeling packages such as Pro-E (what I usually use), Solidworks, or Autodesk Inventor. I find these packages more intuitive than doing everything graphically.


----------



## pjlietz

Ok I can wait, but don't make me wait to long..... I'm in the mood to crush something


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


that was the name of the band?
i just thought it was the name of their first album.


Indeed.

They changed their name when they cut their first album, and the band name became the album name (at least that is my understanding of this particular history).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Sketchup isn't bad to learn. I know you've seen my drawings in some of my posts and they generally didn't take more than a couple hours at most. I'm still a complete noob when it comes to it but if I can do it, I'm sure just about anyone can.


Thanks for the support and encouraging words.

I must admit that using the application makes ideas clear, precise and more professional.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I've tried Sketchup and didn't have much luck with it. I prefer professional solids modeling packages such as Pro-E (what I usually use), Solidworks, or Autodesk Inventor. I find these packages more intuitive than doing everything graphically.


heh.







even more over my head...

lol.. I'm a psuedo-Ludite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*











Ok I can wait, but don't make me wait to long..... I'm in the mood to crush something




















*quickly goes back to work in order to avoid a crushing*


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
But you're forgetting that they don't grow Bananas in Sweden. Bananas are tropical plants. The only place near the arctic circle that I know of that grows bananas is Iceland; but they do that using geothermally heated greenhouses

That you know of. It's a rather secretive underground type dealy.

And little know fact about the variety of swedish bananas: they ferment into an alluring alcoholic beverage.


----------



## McStuff

Gigantor and Syr:









EDIT: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Syrillian

That is quite paradoxical, McStuff.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











That is quite paradoxical, McStuff.











It keeps me up at night.


----------



## Syrillian

ROFL, McStuff.... you slay me Bro.


----------



## Syrillian

So I got these yesterday, and I will forward them to* Repo* later this week when I make my USP-run.

One aspect that may assist is that the finial pin is removable.


----------



## prracer6

Question Syr. Will plexi bond with that liquid weld you use on acrylic?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
Question Syr. Will plexi bond with that liquid weld you use on acrylic?

Plexiglass is a bland name for acrylic; so yes.


----------



## iandroo888

yah usually we use something called weld on 3 or 4. its specifically made for acrylics and acrylics only. if u get it on your hand or anything, it just dries up like rubbing alcohol.

syrillian - usp run?







or did you mean ups


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
syrillian - usp run?







or did you mean ups









yeah, I think he meant *U*nified *P*ackage *S*mashers. Well as long as the contents are well packaged to withstand the abuse to the box.


----------



## Syrillian

oopsies...

Indeed, "UPS"










Rado ~







... but kinda







'cause there is some truth to that.


----------



## Syrillian

Hi. Prosser!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
oopsies...

Indeed, "UPS"










Rado ~







... but kinda







'cause there is some truth to that.

Yeah it is a shame; just reinforces the point that good packaging is critical for shipments these days.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
Yeah it is a shame; just reinforces the point that good packaging is critical for shipments these days.

Yuppers.

I crap you not: The last UPS Driver that delivered to our business used to roll the boxes out the side-door.









Tile...granite and porcelain... weighing 30+ pounds and non-too well packed

The fool ROLLED them out the door.









Gah! What a bonehead!


----------



## Syrillian

*Some Finish Work*

My handy cable management drawer:










Wire-management for the installed fans and the the CCFL's:










Foam gasket that runs the entire perimeter:



















The base-support rod that has a single rounded-edge:










I used the small torch to flame-polish this piece as it is extruded rod.

Placement:










The piece will have a felt liner where it contacts the acrylic of the inside-base, and it will be bonded to the front panel.

Tubing support for the CPU/NB loop:


----------



## iandroo888

whoa i need that drawer! whered u get those things on the left side? hmm i need a drawer or something like that







but even if i did, it might "enforce" my zipties disappearing faster


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


whoa i need that drawer! whered u get those things on the left side? hmm i need a drawer or something like that







but even if i did, it might "enforce" my zipties disappearing faster










I believe its a cutlery tray. No knives and forks at syr's - Just ziptie chopsticks.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


whoa i need that drawer! whered u get those things on the left side? hmm i need a drawer or something like that







but even if i did, it might "enforce" my zipties disappearing faster










It's actually a "utensil organizer" for flat-wear (spoon, forks, et al.)

I think I got it at a Target store for a few bucks.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


I believe its a cutlery tray. No knives and forks at syr's - Just ziptie chopsticks.


Dang... beat me to it.









Hey!.... how did you know I eat mostly with sticks?


----------



## iandroo888

i know what the drawer is.. i need the stuff INSIDE the drawer









*edit*

whats wrong with eating with sticks?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
i know what the drawer is.. i need the stuff INSIDE the drawer









*edit*

*whats wrong with eating with sticks?*

lol, oh...i see.
Have you tried eating with zip-ties - they may be the most versatile things on the planet, but they don't make good cutlery


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
i know what the drawer is.. i need the stuff INSIDE the drawer









*edit*

whats wrong with eating with sticks?

Gah! ... I'm such a doofus...

lol... sorry 'bout that Androo.

This may sound kinda strange, but sticking metal or alloy in my mouth is an odd sensation. I prefer wood.










OKAY! ...don't even go there!!!!

Wooden chopsticks you perverts... I'm Hetero


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
lol, oh...i see.
Have you tried eating with zip-ties - they may be the most versatile things on the planet, but they don't make good cutlery









will try tonight









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Gah! ... I'm such a doofus...

lol... sorry 'bout that Androo.

This may sound kinda strange, but sticking metal or alloy in my mouth is an odd sensation. I prefer wood.










OKAY! ...don't even go there!!!!

Wooden chopsticks you perverts... I'm Hetero









what.... u .. what in your mouth? syrillian... do u have something u need to tell us....























i prefer ivory chopsticks







wood for hotpot =P


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
will try tonight









what.... u .. what in your mouth? syrillian... do u have something u need to tell us....























i prefer ivory chopsticks







wood for hotpot =P


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

OKAY! ...don't even go there!!!!

Wooden chopsticks you perverts... I'm Hetero


----------



## Nostrano

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Gah! ... I'm such a doofus...

lol... sorry 'bout that Androo.

This may sound kinda strange, but sticking metal or alloy in my mouth is an odd sensation. I prefer wood.










OKAY! ...don't even go there!!!!

Wooden chopsticks you perverts... I'm Hetero









I'm a bromo and willing to experiment









Jokes im not that kinda guy


----------



## zlojack

If this forum had an "Out of Context" thread...there would be some gold in here.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Syr, I must commend you. Another fabulous piece of work.
Iandroo, If you are referring to the zip tie mounting bases, they are available at Home Depot for $2 for a bag of 10 or 20 was it?


----------



## prracer6

Now you guys made me want to get some noodles and chop sticks.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Gah! ... I'm such a doofus...

lol... sorry 'bout that Androo.

This may sound kinda strange, but sticking metal or alloy in my mouth is an odd sensation. I prefer wood.










OKAY! ...don't even go there!!!!

Wooden chopsticks you perverts... I'm Hetero









lol Syrillian knows us all too well...


----------



## nategr8ns




----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
If this forum had an "Out of Context" thread...there would be some gold in here.

The best way to take someone out of context is to sig a small portion of their post.


----------



## Syrillian

*Prepped for hardware and final wiring and plumbing:*





































The hinges that made me have a tizzy-fit




































Thanks for taking a gander.


----------



## pjlietz

Nice! Can't wait to see the HW go in. I'm starting to like those hindges now, ya they are a bit out of place.... but they fit IMO.


----------



## repo_man

I'm gonna make those hinges look _gooood_

















That case is just so awesome, I _still_ get excited seeing pics of it Syr.


----------



## radodrill

And I bet Repo would be so proud if some of his work went into Silentium in the form of improved hinges


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


And I bet Repo would be so proud if some of his work went into Silentium in the form of improved hinges


Yup!







I sure will!


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. as much as those hinges stick out... they still look so good with that case syr. you've done an absolutely amazing job. *looks on with envy*


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Absolutely stunning... I can't wait to see it with hardware and all lit up.

The quality of your projects simply baffles me - I just don't understand how you do the things you do.


----------



## wastedtime

This is so cool. Cant wait until the x2's and other hardware goes in there. This thing is going to be a beast









I always loved the hinges. The just seem to look better in this update


----------



## UkGouki

i just love the black and the red cathode reminds me of









just looks so sexy


----------



## legoman786

Syrillian teases us with whole case...

...and, then...

Suddenly! Seven dollar hookers!
















Yeah, I'm bored.

Looking nice Syr!


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Amazing work, looks great.


----------



## Clox

Wow, words cannot describe what it's like every time I see a new update for this project. That is THE coolest looking case I've ever placed my four eyes on.


----------



## brandon6199

I'm running out of ways to express my positive feelings about Syrillian's projects









Fantastic job man! I hope to someday have a little "cave" just like yours and hope to have at least a fraction of your talent!


----------



## Warfarin88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Prepped for hardware and final wiring and plumbing:
...
Thanks for taking a gander.

Words fail me. Utterly.

Beautiful.


----------



## nategr8ns

this mod is EPIC!
well it has been for a while now, but I feel I can say it out loud at this point


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


More OT:

Since Music has been an underlying theme in this wayward thread, here are some lyrics that have been rolling through my mindscape:

_*Interior Crocodile Alligator
I drive a Chevrolet Movie Theater
Interior Crocodile Alligator
I drive a Chevrolet Movie Theater
Interior Crocodile Alligator
I drive a Chevrolet Movie Theater
Interior Crocodile Alligator
I drive a Chevrolet Movie Theater
Interior Crocodile Alligator
I drive a Chevrolet Movie Theater
Interior Crocodile Alligator
I drive a Chevrolet Movie Theater
Interior Crocodile Alligator
I drive a Chevrolet Movie Theater
Interior Crocodile Alligator
I drive a Chevrolet Movie Theater
Interior Crocodile Alligator
I drive a Chevrolet Movie Theater
Interior Crocodile Alligator
I drive a Chevrolet Movie Theater
Interior Crocodile Alligator
I drive a Chevrolet Movie Theater*
_


Fixed


----------



## Syrillian

erm... if I multi-quote you guys, I may very well get banned.









So...

"Thank you" for joining me on this rather lengthy and wayward modding-journey. As with anything that I do it was chock-full of headaches, miscalculations, failed fabrication and joy.

I also realised that I did not include any images of the side-panel windows. There are indeed 2 windows that are 1/4" bronze acrylic that will be going on last.

I also need to bond the top bezel-piece, but I keep balking at the task for some unknown reason... some kind of psychological stigma that prevents me from taking up the #16 (a bonding agent) and finishing the job. That will be done this weekend.

I do have a couple of comments though:

Lego... they were 10-dolla hookers.... 'cause I got class.







-lol.

Indy ~ Ya...thanks. Took me days to scrub that one from my mind, now you have just re-planted it









btw, what does that mean? I wonder what the clinical psychology is behind those lyrics... gibberish? ... or is it a framework so displaced from my own that the reference seems nonsensical?

"Interior crocodile alligator, I drive a Chevrolet movie theater..."

baffling.

Tonight and tomorrow will be spent sleeving fans, checking the flaws in the finish to see if I can re-polish them, and cleaning out the 2nd 480 radiator.

Thank you all for your support and your input. It means the World.

Namaste.

_/\\_


----------



## CyberDruid

You probably drink Spiced Chai though...


----------



## Syrillian

HAhahahahaha!... that''s great.

I am a life-time caffeine addict....

....I can do more stoopid stuff... faster. YaY!









Chai is "okay", but I do prefer "Major Dickinson" coffee from Pete's, and at night I drink Green Tea.

Man... I need that optical drive coffee maker.


----------



## prracer6

Its crazy how big that bad boy is.


----------



## WBaS

The case looks like it's just about ready Syr. I stare at it with envy! If it looks this good in the pictures, I can't imagine what it looks like in RL. The time and creativity put into the case is amazing. I'm not sure if posting pictures with all the hardware in it is a good idea... my head might explode! >.<


----------



## prracer6

Syr you should take a side by side pic with the case to show the Ginormousness <=







of it


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
Its crazy how big that bad boy is.

Heh... yeah. It's a little on the large side. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
The case looks like it's just about ready Syr. I stare at it with envy! If it looks this good in the pictures, I can't imagine what it looks like in RL. The time and creativity put into the case is amazing. I'm not sure if posting pictures with all the hardware in it is a good idea... my head might explode! >.<

Thank you, WBaS.

When I do post the final pictures I will use a backdrop so that the case can actually be seen. Additionally, the lighting and the presence of hardware should make it more discernable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
Syr you should take a side by side pic with the case to show the Ginormousness <=







of it

Okay.


----------



## nategr8ns

I hope you're talking about chai tea, not chai flavored coffee.
Flavored coffee is crap, it just ruins the real taste of it. I've been drinking it black ever since I was 3 or 4. Technically I ate a coffee bean at age 1.5 or 2







. I made my first cappuccino at age 3 (we have it on video







).


----------



## iandroo888

i like my normal tea. oolong or green tea plz


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
I hope you're talking about chai tea, not chai flavored coffee.
Flavored coffee is crap, it just ruins the real taste of it. I've been drinking it black ever since I was 3 or 4. *Technically I ate a coffee bean at age 1.5 or 2







. I made my first cappuccino at age 3* (we have it on video







).

..My kinda person.









NO Flavored coffee for me, that stuff tastes nasty to me. In all honesty I'm kind of a coffee-snob (








)

I love my Java

Oh yeah, and Androo, I also drink green tea (or oolong if green is not available).


----------



## iandroo888

hah. the only "flavored" one i can stand drinkin is vanilla. smells so nice. starbucks is getting weak for me (and im already ordering Venti Iced Quad Shots) lol..


----------



## CattleRustler

drop

dead

gorgeous

:faint:

As Warf said, words fail me, utterly


----------



## afzsom

All
Your
Case
Are
Belong
To
Syrillian


----------



## Nostrano

You guys drink too much coffee, personally i don't like its flavour, but hell if it helps produce masterpieces like this stuffs then i guess i should start








Looking great as always Syr


----------



## prracer6

Syr, how many folders do you have?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


hah. the only "flavored" one i can stand drinkin is vanilla. smells so nice. starbucks is getting weak for me (and im already ordering Venti Iced Quad Shots) lol..


That's like drinking 1 monster. I drink 4-5 Monsters a day. (Sugar free)


----------



## Syrillian

on your mark...

set...

MULTI_QUOTE!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*











drop

dead

gorgeous

:faint:

As Warf said, words fail me, utterly


Thank you CR.

I am gratified that you like my little creation.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


All
Your
Case
Are
Belong
To
Syrillian





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


You guys drink too much coffee, personally i don't like its flavour, but hell if it helps produce masterpieces like this stuffs then i guess i should start








Looking great as always Syr


Nosty-baby!

Yeah... coffee in large quantities is not too good for the human body, but small doses have been shown to be beneficial (not clinically proven).

I have cut down over the years... I needed to as was wound tight and constantly on the verge of imploding or exploding... or both at the same time









Quote:



Originally Posted by *prracer6*


Syr, how many folders do you have?


12 Cores.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


That's like drinking 1 monster. I drink 4-5 Monsters a day. (Sugar free)


OMG!

That stuff smells kinda funny...

I used to (long time ago) drink RedBull. This was when I lived in Santa Cruz and I did pay-per-performance work. I'd slam a couple of those and start tearin' up the warehouse!


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


..My kinda person.









NO Flavored coffee for me, that stuff tastes nasty to me. In all honesty I'm kind of a coffee-snob (







)

I love my Java

Oh yeah, and Androo, I also drink green tea (or oolong if green is not available).


I like green tea, white tea, and most black teas, but I've sort of switched over to coffee recently.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


hah. the only "flavored" one i can stand drinkin is vanilla. smells so nice. starbucks is getting weak for me (and im already ordering Venti Iced Quad Shots) lol..


lol, I love Starbucks, but most coffee-nated drink I've ordered is a tall or grande quad americano. I don't remember which size







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


All
Your
Case
Are
Belong
To
Syrillian











lol! XD

Oh btw, I mostly drink decaf









edit: another btw (completely off topic): Syr, I no longer have a pony tail. It is now in the hands of Locks for Love. I love my short hair







.


----------



## McStuff

Hey syr, just wondering, have you shipped out my care package yet? If so, when?


----------



## Brutuz

Looking really nice.


----------



## prracer6

jeez. I need to get workin on just one.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Hey syr, just wondering, have you shipped out my care package yet? If so, when?

Inquiries by PM, please.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Looking really nice.

Why thank you , Brutuz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
jeez. I need to get workin on just one.

Fold for the cause if you can... imho, everything else related takes a back seat.


----------



## legoman786

Just to clear things up "Chai" = Tea... There is no such thing as Chai Tea or Tea Chai... You'll just be the laughing stock of all the restaurants and drink-joints in all of India and Pakistan.

And the "All your Case are belong to Syr" Made my night


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Ah yes.... the days of swilling in the dankest of Bars...

...the kind where your boots kinda stick to the floor as you walk accross the room... never could tell what made the floor so sticky... alcohol?... vomit?... blood?...

Just had to chime in here friend-Syr.

Having worked at, lounged at and played at exactly those sort of archetypal and "sticky-floored" clubs/bars for some many of years in my youth!

Here's a vid of a friends band that I shot at just such a sticky (but much beloved) dive bar of Houston, Texas fame.

The Bar? Emos! (and it had _nothing_ to do with being sensitive, trust me ... see the homepage for the sister club in Austin for more): Emos Austin

Emo's ... in the context of this post and this particular bar ... is (and was) mostly about the founders name, I think ... and not any particular genre of music.

Suffice it to say ... the bands that made (and make!) their way through Emos-Houston and now, Emos-Austin ... are mostly of the Indie/Heavy/Stoner variety (L7/Impotent Sea Snakes/Mudhoney/Soundgarden/Nirvana/Sugartooth/Neurosis/Swans/etc.).

...

That said ... here's my bros band.

I shot this with a Canon Optura and recorded it all with a Fostex four track (with a couple Shure mics):

...


YouTube - The Insomnia Series(tm): Part 22





...

BTW and on another note ...

The notoriously "sticky" quality that so many of our fav dance clubs and dive bars exhibit has more to do with the clean up squad than the melee that inspired the cleaning







.

Each night ... at Emos or the after hours club next door to it that I worked at during that time frame ...

After we had closed and all ...

A crew of clean up folks would come through and, literally, douse the floor with soap and water and bleach ... and then sweep/mop up as much of it as they could (cause really ... folks do piss and puke and crap all over the place in such digs) ...

And so, each night, at opening ... any casual observer would and does find that said establishments have rather sticky/almost wet floors ...

But it's generally cause of the clean up, more so than the mess.










True story.


----------



## McStuff

My (soon to be) new axe:
http://www.rondomusic.com/shadowbk.html

@Spart: Dang, that's one big rock.


----------



## Spart

Syr will you marry me?










:O


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Just to clear things up "Chai" = Tea... There is no such thing as Chai Tea or Tea Chai... You'll just be the laughing stock of all the restaurants and drink-joints in all of India and Pakistan.



What would be the appropriate terminology?










Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


YouTube - The Insomnia Series(tm): Part 22


S!rrah ~ Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed that... kinda reminded me of Black Sabbath (circa, _Sabbath Bloody Sabbath_).

Sure brought back some memories.

Music and ambiance go hand in hand when recollected. Those were strange and hazy days... my memory of the events are like peering back through the fog at a distant landmark. Each detail and nuance is remembered in a softened relief (fondly, even), but gazing back through the shrouded distance at this point in time reveals only a vague outline of what I know was there... probably has something to do with the inebriated state that I drifted around in for that span of time.

And good to know that that icky-sticky was more cleaner than body-fluids.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


My (soon to be) new axe:
http://www.rondomusic.com/shadowbk.html

@Spart: Dang, that's one big rock.


Happy Day!

Shred some for us all!

:Band:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*


Syr will you marry me?










:O



awwwww.... that' sweet...

But there is just one small problem....









Lolz with ya Spart.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Happy Day!

Shred some for us all!

:Band:

awwwww.... that' sweet...

But there is just one small problem....









Lolz with ya Spart.











I'll shred to the best of my abilities for OCN (not a whole lot considering I've only been playing for a few weeks).

And Syr, it's not a problem if you vote no on Prop 8








And if you haven't noticed already, take almost nothing I say seriously.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I'll shred to the best of my abilities for OCN (not a whole lot considering I've only been playing for a few weeks).

And Syr, it's not a problem if you vote no on Prop 8










Haha! Very funny!


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Haha! Very funny!










There's an addendum to my post that should clear things up. I am a facetious person, and I don't intend to offend (hey, that rhymed) anyone with what I say.


----------



## Syrillian

McStuff, my friend... "it's all good."


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


McStuff, my friend... "it's all good."











If I haven't already told you enough times: I can't wait to plan up a case/acrylic dealy (thoroughly, and with thought. unlike san tropez, who's main fault was lack of foresight and planning).


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*










If I haven't already told you enough times: I can't wait to plan up a case/acrylic dealy (thoroughly, and with thought. *unlike san tropez, who's main fault was lack of foresight and planning*).


...comes from experience.

There is only one way to get it.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


...comes from experience.

There is only one way to get it.











This is true. Luckily that was only legos and mdf. Live and learn


----------



## prracer6

I need to start a Prracer6 fund called:

TherigforthecauseandgettingPrraceroffthybuttandbui ldingtherigofhisdreams


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
I need to start a Prracer6 fund called:

TherigforthecauseandgettingPrraceroffthybuttandbui ldingtherigofhisdreams

"Carpe Diem"


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


"Carpe Diem"











You always have some wise thing to say.


----------



## prracer6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


You always have some wise thing to say.



Hes the Yoda of OCN


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks McStuff, but the truth be known, behind me lies a long line of mistakes and errors.

I suppose the best that any person can do is learn from them.

Accepting ones shortcomings is the first step in improving upon them.

That having been said, your Lego experience was far from wasteful as you learned something from it.


----------



## prracer6

Jeez. I forgot what age, but I remember when i got 3 buckets full of legos. I was a lego architect lol. good time


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Just to clear things up "Chai" = Tea... There is no such thing as Chai Tea or Tea Chai... You'll just be the laughing stock of all the restaurants and drink-joints in all of India and Pakistan.

And the "All your Case are belong to Syr" Made my night


it's also a spice


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
it's also a spice









Are you sure? My wholes dad's side is Pakistani/Indian. Grandfather's Pakistani and Grandmother is Indian. I have 3 uncles, and 4 aunts, and of course, my dad. There is not a single mainstream dish that I have not tried. I've even helped cooked some of them and know what goes into them. I haven't heard of a Chai spice to date. Please tell me where I can find the ******ed makers of this spice so that I can give one big can of arse whooping.


----------



## Syrillian

mmmmm... "Mango-lassi"

I am also a BIG fan of Saag Paneer and the Korma curries (please no flame if my "spelling" is off).


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Are you sure? My wholes dad's side is Pakistani/Indian. Grandfather's Pakistani and Grandmother is Indian. I have 3 uncles, and 4 aunts, and of course, my dad. There is not a single mainstream dish that I have not tried. I've even helped cooked some of them and know what goes into them. I haven't heard of a Chai spice to date. Please tell me where I can find the ******ed makers of this spice so that I can give one big can of arse whooping.


no im not sure, I just figured that the spice was used to brew the tea (I don't think chai is leaves, but im probably wrong.)

Syr, I like any Indian Paneers (which means bread







). I've grown up with Indian food even though I'm not Indian at all.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thanks McStuff, but the truth be known, behind me lies a long line of mistakes and errors.

I suppose the best that any person can do is learn from them.

Accepting ones shortcomings is the first step in improving upon them.

That having been said, your Lego experience was far from wasteful as you learned something from it.


I'm gradually learning to accept this. And happy day, the rampage came today! Hopefully ordering guitar tonight.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
no im not sure, I just figured that the spice was used to brew the tea (I don't think chai is leaves, but im probably wrong.)

Syr, I like any Indian Paneers (which means bread







). I've grown up with Indian food even though I'm not Indian at all.

As I said, Chai = Tea. So yes it is actually leaves.

You guys *really* need to try out some Haleem. I will give you guys a very clear warning, it's so spicy it'll clear up at least 2 years worth of sinuses. Take it from me, who has eaten Indian/Pakistani food all my life. There are some foods out there that still catch me off guard.


----------



## Syrillian

Lego, I concur.

I lived in India for 5 years, and the love for SPICY food has not abated yet...

...perhaps it is the endorphin high, but never-the-less I love the fare.

I also had a Pakistani friend when I lived in Santa Cruz, and he invited me over to Dinner to sample his Mothers cooking... OMG! it was sooooo good.


----------



## WBaS

You guys are making me hungry...


----------



## cuy50

The case looks amazing! I can't wait to see the hardware in it and finally with the liquid cooling all set up! Oh and I know you don't like the hinges but I think they look fine. But obviously it's your case so you don't want something so small annoying you lol.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


So I got these yesterday, and I will forward them to* Repo* later this week when I make my USP-run.

One aspect that may assist is that the finial pin is removable.











Rado just tipped me off to this post, I don't know how I missed it! Syr, have you mailed these yet by any chance? If not, I'll send you my 'new' address, I'll work on them there, I'm grabbing some modding things this weekend at the old home to bring with me.


----------



## Ducky

WHOAH, what are those for? Did Syr make them?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


WHOAH, what are those for? Did Syr make them?


they're a duplicate of the hinges that are currently mounted; Syr is sending them to repo for some improvements.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


they're a duplicate of the hinges that are currently mounted; Syr is sending them to repo for some improvements.


Yea, they are the same hinges that are already on the case. Syr is sending them my way to bondo them so they are smooth. Essentially to remove the decorative designs on them. He needs to keep the same hinges because the mounting layout of the hinges is already cut into the case.


----------



## Ducky

So essentially he wants to get rid of all the designs? Or just the ones on the flat part of the hinge?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


So essentially he wants to get rid of all the designs? Or just the ones on the flat part of the hinge?


Preferably all the design. I know I can get the flat areas smoothed out, I'll have to see about the rounded 'middle' part when I get them in my hand though. That might prove a bit tricky.

I'm posting a work log for the hinges when I receive them.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Preferably all the design. I know I can get the flat areas smoothed out, I'll have to see about the rounded 'middle' part when I get them in my hand though. That might prove a bit tricky.

I'm posting a work log for the hinges when I receive them.










Make sure you post a link to it here - so we know you have started


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Make sure you post a link to it here - so we know you have started










Will do!


----------



## Ducky

Ah, that will be interesting for sure







Definitely keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## Syrillian

Wait... huh? ...what hinges... what are ya guys talkin' 'bout?


















Repo, the hinges have already been shipped to your old address, I hope that this does not inconvenience you...









Shipped on Friday.

And as for the work; indeed, the hope is to smooth the faces out, whilst keeping the bevel on the bolt-hole, and perhaps remove the same on the finial portion if possible (?).

Thanks again, Repo.

I just finished draining the loops, separating the components and I am taking a break to eat.









I'll post the pics in a few.


----------



## Syrillian

*PC Hardware and cooling.*









Note: There are several versions of those fans, I also have 4 of the high-rpm model that I will use as well.


















Note: One of the stickers has been carefully removed in the name of vanity.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

*Giggity*

I love those enzotech mosfet coolers. (they are enzotech, right?) I can't wait to see this all come together. So close..

Oh, and what are you using for the pump(s)?


----------



## nategr8ns

wow... amazing
Tell me how that memory is to you. My dad needs to get some memory and I want him to get at least a 2x2GB kit







.


----------



## repo_man

:drools on hardware:

OH my bad, let me clean that up! Lol

Nah, no biggie, I'll have a friend check my doorstep this week and bring them in. I'll start on them next weekend then.


----------



## Manyak

OMG that CDROM KICKS ASS!!!!!

I'm so jealous of you right now, you have no idea. I've always wanted a slot loader but can't find one FS anywhere


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
OMG that CDROM KICKS ASS!!!!!

I'm so jealous of you right now, you have no idea. I've always wanted a slot loader but can't find one FS anywhere









lol me too.
They're too expensive to justify the purchase though







.


----------



## McStuff

Well so far I've had a rather crappy bday. I set up the wc in my case, and some twisting unscrewed a barb enough to leak on my brand freaking new rampage formula. I shut off power immediately and dried all signs of visible water. Also, my grandma's present to me didn't come in time for her to bring it, so it'll come monday and she'll ship it to me. I also kicked over my coolant on the carpet, so I had to wait for more distilled water. About to fill up and see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## nategr8ns

don't worry, for some reason birthdays never really are up to our expectations of it.
Do you have a log for your WCing endeavor?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


don't worry, for some reason birthdays never really are up to our expectations of it.
Do you have a log for your WCing endeavor?


Good news is that everything appears to still work. I do have a worklog, but it's really really old and I haven't updated it in ages.


----------



## Syrillian

Mcstuff....









I am glad to hear that all seems to still be functioning.









Did you have power to the entire system? Did you leak-test the loop with power to the pump only (maybe fans too)?

*Manyak *~ Keep an eye on ebay. I have scored a couple that way.

*Nate* ~ Yeah... they van be hellishly costly. One auction that I was watching went close to US$ 100.00









I've been twiddling about installing stuff, and I 'll be back in a bit with some more pics.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Mcstuff....









I am glad to hear that all seems to still be functioning.









Did you have power to the entire system? Did you leak-test the loop with power to the pump only (maybe fans too)?


I leak tested, but what happened was I put everything into my case. I was working everything in, and it kinda unscrewed a barb on my rad, causing it to leak. I did have power to the entire system, but I promptly removed power.


----------



## Syrillian

*Hardware installation (cont.)*


















Note: I will be replacing all the carbon fiber decals with flat black contact paper.... I just did not like the way they look.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


lol me too.
They're too expensive to justify the purchase though







.


I remember when I got the first CDROM for my PC back in...1989 was it? - it was a 1x (







) that used caddies to load the disks. That day I was like "why do I have to insert this caddy, I want to just insert the disc!". That's how long I've wanted a slot loader. The price is nothing compared to the torture I had to endure through childhood, and if that's the price I have to pay to sleep peacefully at night then so be it.
























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*Manyak *~ Keep an eye on ebay. I have scored a couple that way.












Edit: That is just plain sexiness.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


I remember when I got the first CDROM for my PC back in...1989 was it? - it was a 1x (







) that used caddies to load the disks. That day I was like "why do I have to insert this caddy, I want to just insert the disc!". That's how long I've wanted a slot loader. *The price is nothing compared to the torture I had to endure through childhood*, and if that's the price I have to pay to sleep peacefully at night then so be it.



































...and thus you are scarred...

Heh! I know what you mean about waiting...

Way off-topic, but I waited a good 2-1/2 decades for Lord of The Rings to hit the Silvercreen.

Oh MAN! Was it worth it!


----------



## pjlietz

That HDD cage looks great Syr! Heck, everything looks great! Can't wait to see more man! Very nice!


----------



## nategr8ns

Your mod is so great it made me say a bad word...

edit by nate: lololol it got edited because I said the bad word for "butt"


----------



## cuy50

Looks great man! Especially that HDD rack, it's just a work of art!


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


...and thus you are scarred...

Heh! I know what you mean about waiting...

Way off-topic, but I waited a good 2-1/2 decades for Lord of The Rings to hit the Silvercreen.

Oh MAN! Was it worth it!










Those movies kicked ass!

I don't get why there had to be so many die hard LOTR fans who couldn't enjoy the movie because of all the differences between it and the book. Who the hell cares, it was a great set of movies!


----------



## wastedtime

The harddrive rack is just brilliant Syr.







. 
And the CF Motherboard tray looks amazingly strong


----------



## MrSpock2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*Hardware installation (cont.)*


















Note: I will be replacing all the carbon fiber decals with flat black contact paper.... I just did not like the way they look.

































































It's official I hate you. lol..


----------



## Ducky

I cry a little bit at night when I think of how epic Syrillian's mods are.. That drive bay makes me want to design my own!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I wish my computer was as nice as your drive bay.


----------



## nategr8ns

pwner, you have no idea.
All we know is, he's called the Stig.


----------



## hiiyah777

Syr, you are magical...


----------



## zacbrain

its... so beautiful

TOO MUCHHH..... AHHH


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Syr, you are magical...

Agreed. Your works are truly inspirational Syr. That said, I really love how the 'Raptors' top plate resembles your avi.


----------



## theCanadian

oh my jesus!!!!! someone kill it before that beast wakes up and kills us all!!!!!!!!!!!

this looks sick.


----------



## prracer6

WOW lookin good


----------



## TnB= Gir

Your mobo tray has a handle...

That's just unfair.









Awesome work as always Bruddah. Makes me even prouder to own one of your works of art.


----------



## nategr8ns

Gir, I prefer Billy Mays or Cillit Bang to Sham-wow, though that is definitely my third favorite







.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Gir, I prefer Billy Mays or Cillit Bang to Sham-wow, though that is definitely my third favorite







.


Shamwow works best for me to mop up the drool from looking at Syrillians' work.


----------



## nategr8ns

ah I see.
Well you could clean up the germs with some Cillit bang.
look what it did to a penny!


----------



## CyberDruid

That should be in an art gallery... truly a functional sculpture. You attention to detail is (dare I say) _epic_


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
That HDD cage looks great Syr! Heck, everything looks great! Can't wait to see more man! Very nice!

Master Lietz ~ thanks for stopping by and not crushing anything









I hope to have this project competely done by Monday evening (I took Monday off :sneaky ) and the Final shots up within a few days after that.

I do have some more images that I will post prior to that time.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
Your mod is so great it made me say a bad word...

*&%!

Nate, you're funny!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuy50* 
Looks great man! Especially that HDD rack, it's just a work of art!

Thank you, Cuy.

I don't think that I mentioned it, but I needed to snap the panels off cut them down and re-bond them to a new shelf as the rack was too tall.

Gah! that was a moment of frustration. But, it seemed to work out alright.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Those movies kicked ass!

I don't get why there had to be so many die hard LOTR fans who couldn't enjoy the movie because of all the differences between it and the book. Who the hell cares, it was a great set of movies!

AGREED.

Those whiny little pukes need to keep their pie-holes shut.

The movies were great, and the amount of effort that went into them was staggering.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
The harddrive rack is just brilliant Syr.







.
And the CF Motherboard tray looks amazingly strong









Thanks, Wasted.

I have been playing with alternative designs for the future as I may want to use more than 2 HDD's in the future.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrSpock2002* 
It's official I hate you. lol..

Awwww... I "hate" you too, MrSpock


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
I cry a little bit at night when I think of how epic Syrillian's mods are.. That drive bay makes me want to design my own!

ROFL, Ducky... that made me feel good.

erm... I mean your kind comment, and that you are inspired to design your own.

*tehpwn* ~ Sorry, Bro. I forgot to answer you question earlier









Yes, Those are all Enzotech heat-sinks. I must say that I am quite pleased with the performance of all the components.

I can thank *EricEOD* for convincing me to ditch the SB block and use the low-profile Enzotech.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
pwner, you have no idea.
All we know is, he's called the Stig.

:eeK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hiiyah777* 
Syr, you are magical...

Thank You, hiiyah.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
its... so beautiful

TOO MUCHHH..... AHHH

Hahaha.. I remember that episode... they got stuck on the rocket that had Rosey O'Donnell










Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Agreed. Your works are truly inspirational Syr. That said, I really love how the 'Raptors' top plate resembles your avi.









... oh yeah.. it does.

I think that was mentioned before, was it you that stated as such?

It does look kinda neat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
oh my jesus!!!!! someone kill it before that beast wakes up and kills us all!!!!!!!!!!!

this looks sick.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! It's devouring me!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
WOW lookin good


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Your mobo tray has a handle...

*That's just unfair.*









Awesome work as always Bruddah. Makes me even prouder to own one of your works of art.











...just kidding.

The handle is kinda necessary, it would be real PITA to install and remove the moherboard without it.

I was wondering if the entire assembly would be strong enough, but mt fears were put to rest.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
That should be in an art gallery... truly a functional sculpture. You attention to detail is (dare I say) _epic_









Namaste, Maestro.

Thank you all for stpping by and commenting.


----------



## McStuff

Wow, again with my wc stupidity. I didn't tighten a clamp on the nb block enough, and it left a puddle on my board. Only a few boot cycles until I noticed this. I cleaned it up, still having issues. I said screw it, went to sleep, and woke up to find that it works. Damn this is one tough board.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I am at a loss for words. That HDD cage is most likely worth more than my entire computer. Simple phenomenal.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*&%!

Nate, you're funny!










wait, I never said that (and I never swore either)








but now I don't remember what I said in that post. I wish there was an edit log :\\


----------



## radodrill

She's coming together very nicely; the HDD cages and MB tray are pure FTW


----------



## iandroo888

*cries* my b-day present is finally almost done T.T


----------



## WBaS

Nice Rack!









erm... I mean nice HDD rack







At first I didn't really see the true beauty of it, but with the HDD's in there it looks amazing.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## nategr8ns

oh I get it: Syr, my post got edited because I said that common saying where you called somebody's hypothetical behind bad, if you catch my drift.

Note to the admins: If it's considered swearing, wouldn't it be blocked by the filters?


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Note to the admins: If it's considered swearing, wouldn't it be blocked by the filters?


The reason it is not filtered is there are a lot of words that us that combonation of letters and it would filter them as well. Didn't mean to offend you, but we have a no swearing policy here.


----------



## ocZcc

very very very nice syr









that hd rack is amazing im guessing you used a digital caliper to measure the mounting hols because that loooks perfect!!!!

Josh


----------



## afzsom

Syr is the multi-quote king. And the case isn't half bad either


----------



## MomijiTMO

I'm sure it's been dealt with earlier but having mechanical HDDs at 45 degrees isn't good for the drives right?


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


The reason it is not filtered is there are a lot of words that us that combonation of letters and it would filter them as well. Didn't mean to offend you, but we have a no swearing policy here.


Ah ok. I know people who don't consider that a swear (the "darn" word generally isn't considered one either, but I won't actually post it just in case







), and some people who consider "hell" and spelling out the word "god" swearing.
Don't worry, no hard feelings







.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO*


I'm sure it's been dealt with earlier but having mechanical HDDs at 45 degrees isn't good for the drives right?


Good point that was brought up earlier in this thread, and sent me in to a hysterical episode.

According to the manufacturer, the MTBF of canted drives is negligible....

The first response from WD was vague, but I got some more info and it seems with todays motor/spindle technology the angle is okay.

We shall see.

But, being completely honest: I think that in the future I will not cant any more drives in this manner.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Good point that was brought up earlier in this thread, and sent me in to a hysterical episode.

According to the manufacturer, the MTBF of canted drives is negligible....

The first response from WD was vague, but I got some more info and it seems with todays motor/spindle technology the angle is okay.

We shall see.

But, being completely honest: I think that in the future I will not cant any more drives in this manner.










Lets be honest. . . In the future youll be primarily using SSDs so it doesnt really matter what angle they're at


----------



## prracer6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
Lets be honest. . . In the future youll be primarily using SSDs so it doesnt really matter what angle they're at









true, once there cheaper


----------



## McStuff

Hey syr, care to take a peak at the seemingly indestructible rampage?: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post4787740 I was quite happy with 25c idle on the nb. Although, you should be warned, that is the wc log of a mortal.

EDIT: Needs moar music:


YouTube - Pink Floyd: Interstellar Overdrive


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
Lets be honest. . . In the future youll be primarily using SSDs so it doesnt really matter what angle they're at









Indeed, there is a high probability to what you surmise.

But, as prracer stated, once the price drops.... perhaps a Nehalem build.

Pseudo- update:

I have all the hardware in the case, and have been wiring the components together and to the PSU.

I thought I would get to plumbing today, but I doubt that I will.

I'm not working today, which is good as I need to see if I can find a single 24" IDE cable that is black. If hot I will have to use the copper-colored one that I have on hand.

On a side-note I discovered that the reservoir for the GPU loop will not fit, the mounting brackets interfere with the motherboard slide. This means a T-line.... good thing I installed that Fillport at the top.

Happy Monday









...actually







as I have a day off.


----------



## prracer6




----------



## XFreeRollerX

Dear god Syrillian every time I see these works of art I...

Im at a loss of words. I can only dream to see such perfection being had...


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, FreeRoller.

Much appreciated.

Roll on!


----------



## Syrillian

Started to look like something (?).


----------



## iandroo888

seksi







*wonders if this is my xmas present*


----------



## radodrill

She's looking amazing; can't wait to see everything in there


----------



## pjlietz

Gettin there!


----------



## ocZcc

That looks gorgeous!










josh


----------



## radodrill

I'm predicting there will be some serious multi-quote action in here in the near future.


----------



## prracer6

GORGEOUS


----------



## cuy50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I'm predicting there will be some serious multi-quote action in here in the near future.

What makes you think that









Looks awesome man!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

It is usually at this point in assembling my case that I mess something up







Watching the hardware get fitted and all - I get excited and break something







then need to slow down, relax, and continue at the speed of a normal person haha


----------



## prracer6

repo you get those hinges?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


It is usually at this point in assembling my case that I mess something up







Watching the hardware get fitted and all - I get excited and break something







then need to slow down, relax, and continue at the speed of a normal person haha


It seems that you and I have something in common.









I have intentionally taken it down a notch for the very same reason.

Relax. Breath. sleeve

yes... "sleeve"









see... I wasn't going to sleeve the SATA cables, but since I still have a number of fans to sleeve I may as well do them all.










rasberry @ Rado









j/k...


----------



## McStuff

Syr: I just ordered this about an hour ago: http://www.rondomusic.com/shadowbk.html with this: http://www.rondomusic.com/eb600.html


----------



## prracer6

nice. this is my baby


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
nice. this is my baby

Sweet, how long you been playin' bass?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









rasberry @ Rado









j/k...


















white text can be misleading
but sometimes it's just fun


----------



## legoman786

I'm eating ramen while looking at the recent pictures...

...and, then...

Suddenly! Iced Tea... aaahh...


----------



## CattleRustler

Syr, stunning mate.
Out of curiousity, did you ever consider "murder box"-ing all the wires?

wait on second thought I dont think my head could take it, and would explode









great work mate


----------



## prracer6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Sweet, how long you been playin' bass?



couple yrs. on and off tho


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
couple yrs. on and off tho

I've been playing trumpet for nearly 5 years now, but for some reason, I wanted to start guitar. And my dad said it should come ~next monday.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I've been playing trumpet for nearly 5 years now, but for some reason, I wanted to start guitar. And my dad said it should come ~next monday.


I played 2nd trumpet in band for a few years.







*high five*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prracer6*


repo you get those hinges?


Long story short, I moved out a few weeks ago and my modding things are at my old house (mom's house). Syr sent them there, and I'm only there on the weekends. I'm expecting they are waiting on me now, I'll get them this upcoming weekend and start on them. I'll link the mini-log for them here when I begin.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I played 2nd trumpet in band for a few years.







*high five*

I play first trumpet in band *rejects high five*







Ya'll know I'm not that arrogant, right? right?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
I play first trumpet in band *rejects high five*







Ya'll know I'm not that arrogant, right? right?










*to McStuff*

LOL, j/k


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
Syr, stunning mate.
Out of curiousity, did you ever consider "murder box"-ing all the wires?

wait on second thought I dont think my head could take it, and would explode









great work mate










Yes.... sadly my constitution at the moment precludes me from such details ~ what a mighty fine look that type of mod presents.

However, I did sleeve the SATA cables and the IDE cable (although I may not use the latter one, and get another 'cause it ain't lookin' too good).


----------



## Syrillian

<edit>










Perhaps too risque.


----------



## McStuff

We're all one big, happy, disfunctional family!


----------



## mbones

Almost done?









Those Velociraptors look sexy. Wait, those 4870X2's do too. Nevermind, all the hardware you use looks awesome, and you make it look twice more awesome.


----------



## McStuff

And geez repo, I added some white text to clear things up.


----------



## prracer6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I played 2nd trumpet in band for a few years.







*high five*

Long story short, I moved out a few weeks ago and my modding things are at my old house (mom's house). Syr sent them there, and I'm only there on the weekends. I'm expecting they are waiting on me now, I'll get them this upcoming weekend and start on them. I'll link the mini-log for them here when I begin.

















sweet, cant wait


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
And geez repo, I added some white text to clear things up.

I say he still deserved the nutshot


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbones* 
Almost done?









Those Velociraptors look sexy. Wait, those 4870X2's do too. Nevermind, all the hardware you use looks awesome, and you make it look twice more awesome.
















mbonesssss.... wassup, "broke-one".


















Yeah, the money-pit is almost complete.

I'm not rushing as I will most likely wait until I get the new hinges prior to posting a Final. I know how I am, and if I button the 'ol girl up with the new hinges there is a distinct possibility that I will never swap the hinges out.

I'm in no great hurry, as the my previous build is still a viable gaming rig.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I say he still deserved the nutshot

What the!!!....?!?!?

hahahaha...oh yeah... Repos swift one to the nads.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
A little too far maybe?









...sorry.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I say he still deserved the nutshot

Get bent.


----------



## Syrillian

Awww... McStuff.... did you have a bad day Bro?

Still... I like your spitfire attitude!


----------



## McStuff

What's with me being the e-scapegoat? I'm only 15... Pick on someone your own size(so syr, I'd suggest the hulk)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Awww... McStuff.... did you have a bad day Bro?

Still... I like your spitfire attitude!










One word: midterms


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
And geez repo, I added some white text to clear things up.
















Lol, ya know I *bro*-love ya McStuffy!


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 














Lol, ya know I *bro*-love ya McStuffy!

Ya well, you sure have a funny way of showing it.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Get bent.

I meant the guy in the photo; I'd have to be really jacked up to say you should get a nutshot


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I meant the guy in the photo; I'd have to be really jacked up to say you should get a nutshot


Well in that case: We're awesome *high five*


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Ya well, you sure have a funny way of showing it.


I was picking









I didn't mean to insult/offend you bro







I'm sorry.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I was picking









I didn't mean to insult/offend you bro







I'm sorry.









Don't worry, I've already started plotting my revenge.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Well in that case: We're awesome *high five*

Yes we are awesome


----------



## pjlietz

Can't we all just get along?

P.S. Any updates Syr?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Can't we all just get along?

P.S. Any updates Syr?

No and no.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
Yes we are awesome









Imaginary +rep (it's not rep abuse because it's imaginary)


----------



## pyr0m1

For future Syr threads, I think we ought to separate the "Syr's Work and discussion thereof" and the "Syr work/comment derailment" threads.

I can see it now... [Project] Silentium Derailments...

And no, I can't tell whether I'm joking or serious... so serious... why so serious...

God I'm tired.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pyr0m1* 
For future Syr threads, I think we ought to separate the "Syr's Work and discussion thereof" and the "Syr work/comment derailment" threads.

I can see it now... [Project] Silentium Derailments...

And no, I can't tell whether I'm joking or serious... so serious... why so serious...

God I'm tired.

You cannot separate the two.


----------



## Syrillian

*sigh*










I did submit a Table of Contents in post #2.

Heck! I need it so that I know what is going on....

Carry on.


----------



## TnB= Gir

What the hell just happened the last 2-3 pages?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
What the hell just happened the last 2-3 pages?

As usual, I am completely clueless.

...for a moment there I though a fight was gonna break out.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
As usual, I am completely clueless.

...for a moment there I though a fight was gonna break out.










I think a quick one did. Hope all is well in the Syrillian thread again. Nobody means any harm.

Anyways, the case looks pretty good, although I agree on changing the carbon fiber decal. And as usual, I'm overly jealous of your computer hardware.


----------



## coffeejunky

I know the perfect solution to this awkward situation -
LOLcats -










And off-topicness - 
http://www.lolcatbible.com/index.php?title=Genesis_1


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
I know the perfect solution to this awkward situation -
LOLcats -










And off-topicness -
http://www.lolcatbible.com/index.php?title=Genesis_1

"Ceiling Cat creats teh universes and stuffs" lol

I think I need a translator just to read that web page.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


"Ceiling Cat creats teh universes and stuffs" lol

I think I need a translator just to read that web page.


HER IZ LOLCAT>ENGLISH TRANZLATOR

Seriously I hate bad grammar, but the lolcat tradition moves in mysterious ways.


----------



## Syrillian

Hah!

Ceiling Cat is my new Diety.









*meow*

WBaS ~ Thanks for the input on the fan decals. Yeah... the CF stickers just look kinda..


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


HER IZ LOLCAT>ENGLISH TRANZLATOR

Seriously I hate bad grammar, but the lolcat tradition moves in mysterious ways.


----------



## WBaS

lol oh my what is this world coming too...


----------



## coffeejunky

Mwhahaha -
http://www.slangaholic.com/lolcat/co...cane-arts.html

Quote:



The LOLcat Traslator Project[1] is the attempt of a group of linguistically inclined ******* to create a complete and comprehensive online translator for English into LOLcat

...

automatically convert messages into lolcat, so that you can convince your mates that you recently had a failed brain surgery.


SOURCE


----------



## WBaS

"automatically convert messages into lolcat, so that you can convince your mates that *you recently had a failed brain surgery*. " - lol

Omg teh interwebz!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Mwhahaha -
http://www.slangaholic.com/lolcat/co...cane-arts.html

SOURCE


Thar's awesome! We should go back and change all our posts to lolcat...









Oh yeah... And the build looks great too.


----------



## Syrillian

Forget the build... Lolcats RULE!










I have seen this bumper sticker, and probably another iteration around these parts..

_"Cats were once worshiped as Gods... they have not forgotten this"_

or sumtin' like that.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Forget the build... Lolcats RULE!










I have seen this bumper sticker, and probably another iteration around these parts..

_"Cats were once worshiped as Gods... they have not forgotten this"_

or sumtin' like that.











Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## radodrill

Without further ado, more LOLcats


----------



## Syrillian

How did that goat get in lolcats?!?

Hahahaha... "Furwall"

Thanks for the wake-up larf, Rado.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Syrillian*  









How did that goat get in lolcats?!?

Hahahaha... "Furwall"

Thanks for the wake-up larf, Rado.








  
LARF

NARF NARF

  
 YouTube - Pinky and the Brain Introduction  



 
I loved Pinky and the Brain.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
How did that goat get in lolcats?!?

Technically it;s just a LOLz, but for some reason it was featured on a LOLcat site.

here are some more


----------



## prracer6




----------



## XFreeRollerX

I just looked at that sitting in the front row of class.....

<_< ..... >_>

hmmm


----------



## nategr8ns

lol!
thats why I always sit near the back


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I haven't checked this thread in a few days. Wow, everything is really coming together beautifully! I can't tell you enough how impressed I am so far, as usual, outstanding work and attention to detail. As CD stated earlier, this is a work of functional art. Kudos.


----------



## McStuff

ygpm


----------



## Syrillian

Pardon me while I spam my own thread....

*Anger Management 101*


YouTube - Chevelle-The Red


----------



## s1rrah

Please please please! Recruit this woman to be your mod apprentice!

She's already showing promise in the exporation of the inner workings of her TV:

...


YouTube - BjÃ¶rk talking about her TV





...

*"Never let poet's lie to you!"*

...

She's finer than your latest build even.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

omg she is worse than my cousin trying to explain children to me....


----------



## Ducky

Chevelle







Great song there SYR, reminds me of when I would blast that on my way to the mountains for a day of snowboarding..


----------



## Ducky

Sorry, Chevelle and Brand New was on the way back from the hills as a mellow-out









Alexisonfire was for the trip there.


----------



## TnB= Gir

This page needs more SG.


YouTube - Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Please please please! Recruit this woman to be your mod apprentice!

She's already showing promise in the exporation of the inner workings of her TV:

...

YouTube - BjÃ¶rk talking about her TV

...

*"Never let poet's lie to you!"*

...

She's finer than your latest build even.










Haha...I wonder if she knows the likely hood of her being frazzled live on TV. At least give her an LCD to take apart. Her voice is strangely hypnotic though.


----------



## Ducky

This thread is full of epic win, soundgarden? Hell yeah! No wonder it's got so much activity


----------



## Syrillian

*S1rrah*, She is quite the Pixie, is she not?

But I gotta wonder (as *coffeejunky* stated)about messing around inside one of those old TV's.... they hold a reasonably strong charge? Perhaps she discharged it somehow?

Still... as alluring as her speech is, I could not understand a word the young lady said.









She certainly seems quite smitten with here Teley.

*Ducky* ~ Yeah, Chevelle is one of my favorite bands to have emerged in the recent past. A nice combination of melody, angst, and abstract lyrics.

*GirFace* ~ Thanks for the trip down memory lane... STP reminds of when I lived in Southern California. They were strange days.

*FreeRoller* ~ What was your Cousin trying to explain? ...just curious....

*Brother john*, my comrade in arms, thanks for stopping by and commenting. Always a pleasure to hear from you. ~ Semper Fi!

Update(ish):

I have been slowly working on sleeving the rest of the wiring, and working on cable management.

In all honesty I ought to remove the sig rig stats as right now the system has no power to it and I am using my old system as my "daily-driver".

So in order to keep the integrity of "what in the world is going on here?", may I present Hurt:


YouTube - HURT - "Rapture" Video


----------



## nategr8ns

syr! Get back to work!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Sorry you can't get to STP Gir, that sucks... I saw them in Vancouver a few months back, and I have to say, its an incredible show.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Sorry you can't get to STP Gir, that sucks... I saw them in Vancouver a few months back, and I have to say, its an incredible show.










Gahhh make me feel worse about it.










I'm really interested in seeing who will replace Scott in VR though. He's not Axl, but he's a terrific singer nonetheless. Not sure how Slash and Duff will follow him up.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*FreeRoller* ~ What was your Cousin trying to explain? ...just curious....


She went on for hours on "oh look at how they play, it has meaning", "look how fast they learn", ya yaa I realize there might be some "phenomena" but jeeze just enjoy the damn phenomena and stop trying to describe the indescribable babyspeak


----------



## zlojack

*Pokes head in, looks around*

Hai guyzz


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


*Pokes head in, looks around*

Hai guyzz


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*












Have you heard about EVGA's Scout arena? EPIC!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Gahhh make me feel worse about it.










I'm really interested in seeing who will replace Scott in VR though. He's not Axl, but he's a terrific singer nonetheless. Not sure how Slash and Duff will follow him up.

Sorry... I didn't mean to..









I'm hoping its Sebastian Bach. His latest album has a couple of duets with Axl, and he's a great singer..


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 









Reminds me of my cat:


----------



## afzsom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*snip*

So in order to keep the integrity of "what in the world is going on here?", may I present Hurt:

YouTube - HURT - "Rapture" Video

Interesting note: I've actually met the guys from Hurt and got to listen to them do a live acoustic show, including Rapture. Woot.


----------



## Syrillian

*waves at GirFace and tehpwn*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
syr! Get back to work!

Yes Sir!









I have made some changes: I don't know if I mentioned that the EK 150 res will not work









So I have gone back to making my own, some images will be up in a few days.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
She went on for hours on "oh look at how they play, it has meaning", "look how fast they learn", ya yaa I realize there might be some "phenomena" but *jeeze just enjoy the damn phenomena and stop trying to describe the indescribable* babyspeak









And that, my good Man, is what Life is about.

_/\\_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
*Pokes head in, looks around*

Hai guyzz

Hi!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Reminds me of my cat:









I like your Cat, and I am pleased that it enjoys the acrylic.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
Interesting note: I've actually met the guys from Hurt and got to listen to them do a live acoustic show, including Rapture. Woot.

*jealous*


----------



## afzsom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*jealous*










I'm jealous of your case.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I like your Cat, and I am pleased that it enjoys the acrylic.









It was a long and painful battle to regain the acrylic. She has claws that would go right through titanium.


----------



## Syrillian

I finished the sizing and design of the (very simply) reservoir last night.

Unfortunately I only have 3/16" Polycarbonate, and that is too thick for this particular piece so I will have to go and pick up a small sheet (12 x 12) of 1/4" so that I can start making the reservoir.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Making a res?









You're giving me ideas...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Making a res?









You're giving me ideas...











Here, have some Music:


YouTube - Mother Love Bone- Stardog Champion


----------



## prracer6

Have you been able to work on the case Syr?


----------



## TnB= Gir

I can't wait to see the reservoirs


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Syr, stop getting distracted and get some new pics up plz









and come on guys, you should know better, you cant be posting lolcats and youtube videos as Syr evidently gets very easily side tracked.

shame on you all


----------



## repo_man

This should be Syr's new cat avi! LOL


----------



## nategr8ns

*om nom nom nom*
lol


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I finished the sizing and design of the (very simply) reservoir last night.

Unfortunately I only have 3/16" Polycarbonate, and that is too thick for this particular piece so I will have to go and pick up a small sheet (12 x 12) of 1/4" so that I can start making the reservoir.











But 3/16" is thinner than 1/4"


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
Have you been able to work on the case Syr?

Yes indeedy, prracer.

I have a small and mundane update that I will post in a few.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I can't wait to see the reservoirs









Heyah GirFace!

I was considering making 2 to match, but the CPU/NB loop (trap-door) is beyond the point of no return so must leave that one as is; I will only be making 1 small reservoir.... ala DD Fillport res.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
Syr, stop getting distracted and get some new pics up plz









and come on guys, you should know better, you cant be posting lolcats and youtube videos as Syr evidently gets very easily side tracked.

shame on you all









Sorry... I have the attention span of a gnat.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
This should be Syr's new cat avi! LOL










Hahahaa... "Enso-Kat"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
*om nom nom nom*
lol

















... didn't think about it _that_ way until I scrolled down.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
But 3/16" is thinner than 1/4"









So it is.... perhaps you can see why I run into "dimension issues"









The accurate statement is: "I have 3/8", and I need 1/4"

...someone is paying attention, and catching my foibles. Thumb:


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
So it is.... perhaps you can see why I run into "dimension issues"









The accurate statement is: "I have 3/8", and I need 1/4"

...someone is paying attention, and catching my foibles. :Thumb:










It happens. I wish there was a local tap here. That is a store that I would just go to all the time. It'd be so fun. Between computers, guitars, and acrylic, I'd have no money at all! Oh, and I made a thread, so if you're willing to throw an idea my way, I'd be very happy: http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...4-acrylic.html

Oh, and I got a tracking number on my guitar, turns out it's coming tuesday, not monday.


----------



## Syrillian

*Sleeving, and other mind-numbing experiences...*

*The Panaflo fans:*









*The Scythe fans:*









*
The power cables for the fan controllers, and a Molex "Y" splitter:*








Note: I needed to use the 25mm fans on the bottom 2 positions on the radiator as the 38mm fans will not clear the pump positioning. My consolation is that the expansive surface-area of the 480 rads will help compensate.

*The 2 sleeved pumps:*









*
Pieces for a very small reservoir:*








Note: I am using polycarbonate for the reservoir, and it is modeled loosely like the Danger Den Fillport Reservoir.

*And lastly, the ill-fated gas struts that have been dropped from this build. Perhaps I will use them on Hybrid Theory:*


----------



## afzsom

Those pumps look like they're missing something....


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
Those pumps look like they're missing something....

okay... I give up...


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
Those pumps look like they're missing something....

I thought syr did order a couple detroit tops.


----------



## Syrillian

Ah!

Is that what you meant, Afzsom?

If so, those tops are not compatible with the pump stands that I already made









Also, I only got one, and it will be for the next build...., but I will need one more... I just need to get a little more scratch together as I just dished out a healthy wad of cash on my little car.


----------



## Spart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I thought syr did order a couple detroit tops.


Exactly what I thought when I saw the pic.









Also Syrillian Pics of said []D[][\\/][]D mobile please?


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Ah!

Is that what you meant, Afzsom?

If so, those tops are not compatible with the pump stands that I already made









Also, I only got one, and it will be for the next build...., but I will need one more... I just need to get a little more scratch together as I just dished out a healthy wad of cash on my little car.


they should be. at least they look like they will


----------



## Syrillian

ooohhh... Whe3ls, that looks sweeeet!

Indeed you are correct in that the pump-top will align, and that the curvature of the stands will clear the pump-top itself (good eye). The problem is that the inside wall of the stands are counter-sunk so that the stock mounting points sit inside the wall of the stand itself.

This means that the stands are too narrow to accept the new top(s).

I think that the only way would be to make 2 more stands, and order the other pump-top ASAP.... but I think that I will wait.


----------



## whe3ls

or you could wait till you have the tops and see if you can make the stands you all ready made work


----------



## Syrillian

Indeed, I have received the top... and I tried to get it to work.

In the end, the space between the vertical walls of the custom stands is not great enough to accommodate the width of the custom pump-tops.









I considered ditching the stands and using the stock mount, but I have too much time invested in those stands to walk away....but man... it is really, really, really tempting.... especially with the results that have been posted.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*


Exactly what I thought when I saw the pic.









Also Syrillian Pics of said []D[][/][]D mobile please?


You mean my little car?


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Indeed, I have received the top... and I tried to get it to work.

In the end, the space between the vertical walls of the custom stands is not great enough to accommodate the width of the custom pump-tops.









I considered ditching the stands and using the stock mount, but I have too much time invested in those stands to walk away....but man... it is really, really, really tempting.... especially with the results that have been posted.

You mean my little car?


make a new base and keep the side pieces


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Sorry... I have the attention span of a gnat.










i didnt want to make any comparisons myself


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Sorry... I have the attention span of a gnat.



















You and me both...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


make a new base and keep the side pieces


Sorry for being such a "stick in the mud", but the molecular bond will not break cleanly.... or at least the odds are so low that I can not work up the courage to give it a go. I was able to do it with the HDD rack, but that cost me some height. Such a loss was manageable with the HDD rack, but will not be with the pump stands as the height plays a part in the loop-drainage design.

They could be cut, but there are some problems:
A dremel-cut off wheel is to "raw" of a tool to make a clean cut in acrylic (at least in my meat-paws).
The perpendicular base negates the use of a table saw, although I could use a "riser", but then I would still need to clean it up. That lost height might be too much for the aforementioned drainage aspect.
A flush-cut with the router bit or the spiral bit with the Dremel will still leave me with the "too short" issue.
.... I tried, really. but I do not relish the thought of attempting to snap the sides off of the bases and risk the wall itself snapping.... it has happened all too often with me.









But please, if you have some idea or work-around that I have neglected to consider.... speak your mind, it is always welcome.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i didnt want to make any comparisons myself


----------



## McStuff

If it hasn't crossed your mind already, I'll throw in my suggestion of snapping and scoring. Although it might suffer from the same height issue. *is a newbie*


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


If it hasn't crossed your mind already, I'll throw in my suggestion of snapping and scoring. Although it might suffer from the same height issue. *is a newbie*


A good suggestion.

...but again, I do not trust myself to do a clean job.

The solution is to make new bases.

Embarrassingly enough, I lack the gumption to fabricate 2 more of those panels.

Wow... you guys are really exercising my "excuse-making" skills.









erm... is it working?


----------



## afzsom

Yes, I meant the tops, of course. Didn't realize it'd be such a hassle.







Those would look really clean and stylish inside the case.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


A good suggestion.

...but again, I do not trust myself to do a clean job.

The solution is to make new bases.

Embarrassingly enough, I lack the gumption to fabricate 2 more of those panels.

Wow... you guys are really exercising my "excuse-making" skills.









erm... is it working?










Ya, I think dismantling the stands in anyway would not be a wise choice.


----------



## radodrill

Here's an idea for salvaging the sides from the pump holders without losing any height, but the bottoms would have to be re-made. You could use a table saw and position the fence such that the blade would be cutting off the top 1/8" of the bottom piece (i.e. the bottom of the bottom panel against the fence).


----------



## Syrillian

Rado, Indeed.

I have considered it some more since last night, and I would be able to account for the overhang on the base using a 1/2" piece as a "riser" as it ran through the saw.

In the final analysis I will say that you and Whe3ls are right. I could cut the sides off, make new bases, and then re-attach the sides.

I took some measurements this morning and yes, it would work.

But I think that I will leave them as they are for now, and use these tops on the next project... only problem with that is that the project is not for me, which means I _might_ have to part with the pump-tops. That notion is none-too appealing to me... but I could always purchase more from CyberDruidPC.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## coffeejunky

Or...you could use a band-saw.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Or...you could use a band-saw.

Another excellent idea









...but I do not own one.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Another excellent idea









...but I do not own one.









Steal one *shifty eyes*








Bandsaws are cool.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Steal one *shifty eyes*








Bandsaws are cool.

...and what was your address?









j/k


----------



## Spart

Yes pics of your car! I bet it's a convertible. I can imagine it. Syrillian driving along the pacific ocean with the top down, hair whipping in the wind, superstar glasses on and Silentium chilling in the passenger seat. Glorious. Simply glorious.


----------



## Nostrano

Naw,

He modded it with its own acrylic roof


----------



## Syrillian

I hope that there is a let-up so that I can profile, sand and polish the reservoir pieces.

I still have to drill and tap the holes, but that is something that I can do indoors.

There are also some PCI-slot bracket covers that I need to re-coat, so I double-hope that the rain will abate somewhat... heck, I'll work in a drizzle.

Spart ~ No... no convertible.... actually I have never owned a convertible as I don't really feel secure in them. Purely psychological I'm sure, but I do like something solid over my head.










With the center-hubs on:


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Spart ~ No... no convertible.... actually I have never owned a convertible as I don't really feel secure in them. Purely psychological I'm sure, but I do like something solid over my head.


That's a pretty nice car you got there







And about convertibles, they're a bunch of fun. I guess there is a good feeling with a solid roof, but you just can't imitate a convertible. Motorcycles are also fun, too. My family has a convertible honda s2000 and it's so much fun to ride in.


----------



## Ducky

Audi TT = Love!

What year is that Syr? I was looking into buying one but I don't think I can comfortably fit a snowboard in it


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks McStuff.

It is old, and has 124,000 miles on it.... but still runs smooth and true.... handles like no ones business as well. Although underpowered for in-line or off-line runs, it reaaaaallly shines in the twisty-turnys!










I am also Motorcycle fiend. I would love to own a Ducati or an Augusta, but I don't have a garage so that is out of the question... besides, years ago I gave myself a nice round of carpals in my right hand from spending so much time in the saddle... someday I will go back to 2 wheels.

Ducky ~ First year... she rolled off the line in August of 1999. I've done some mods to it (Borla exhaust, Type III suspension, sway bars) I really like the old nag. She treats me well and gets decent mileage when I am lighter on the 'ol gas peddle.

<edit> Oh! and Ducky, if you are concerned about the snowboard fitting







... then there is an optional roof-rack.


----------



## Ducky

Ah, I was looking at the 2000/2001 models, the good thing about that car is that it has maintained it's look since 1999 so you can get an older one for cheap, but mileage is a problem. Most of the ones under 10k have nearly 200k miles on them..
..Which isn't killer as the chevy lumina apv I'm driving now is sitting at 290k, but I'd like to purchase something that has a bit more of a promising lifespan.


----------



## nategr8ns

nice car







. I like Audi's, although I think I would prefer something a little bigger...

(I guess that makes my a hypocrite since I'm the guy who wants to buy a classic beetle for his first car







)


----------



## McStuff

Syrillian: Can you please use your amazing powers to make ups deliver my guitar sooner than tuesday?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Ah, I was looking at the 2000/2001 models, the good thing about that car is that it has maintained it's look since 1999 so you can get an older one for cheap, but mileage is a problem. Most of the ones under 10k have nearly 200k miles on them..
..Which isn't killer as the chevy lumina apv I'm driving now is sitting at 290k, but I'd like to purchase something that has a bit more of a promising lifespan.

If you are serious about looking at the TT, then I can not stress how important it is to get a full VIN report on the maintenance. There is a fee, but it (imho) is a must for this car.

There were horror stories of quality, and they were true.

This one was a lease vehicle that had all maintenance and repair records, and I am carrying on in that tradition. If something is broken or getting worn I replace it.

The first thing I did when I got the car was replace the timing chain and the water pump (the aluminum impeller version, not the plastic version...iirc)

Also, bear in mind that maintenance is high on these cars. The 5K mile service costs me about US$ 160-180, and the bill from this weekend was 1K for replacement of a cooling system flange gasket, a torn CV boot and the valve cover gasket/tensioner seal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
nice car







. I like Audi's, although I think I would prefer something a little bigger...

(I guess that makes my a hypocrite since I'm the guy who wants to buy a classic beetle for his first car







)

Indeed this car is very small.... but still dwarfs the Mini.









I love Classic Beetles. The loaner car that I was given was a New Beetle.... I did not really like it... it is the same platform as the TT, but they are not the same in any way shape or form, imho.

But yeah... those Classics are great with rear-mounted, horizontally opposed engines... ugh... spent some time on those in the past.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Syrillian: Can you please use your amazing powers to make ups deliver my guitar sooner than tuesday?

uh.... well... I could call them, but they would probably laugh at me...


----------



## Ducky

Yeah, I heard the same about that car and sadly have strayed from it. I like the looks and feel, but for my situation it's too much maintenance for something aesthetically based. I'm more geared towards an AWD subaru or a well maintained Audi quattro.

However that won't be for a while, current needs overpower current wants, and I need to get out of this city


----------



## radodrill

Very nice TT














I Approve







Might I ask if it's a stickshift or the DSG? I recently got the chance to drive a TT with the DSG and and I prefer driving a stick.

My lifelong dream has been to own a Prosche; I really like the design/layout of their sport coupes (in particular the 2005 Carrera GT, but it has a hefty price tag), but I would settle for a nice TT.


----------



## CattleRustler

keep up the amazing work Syrillian


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Yeah, I heard the same about that car and sadly have strayed from it. I like the looks and feel, but for my situation it's too much maintenance for something aesthetically based. I'm more geared towards an AWD subaru or a well maintained Audi quattro.

However that won't be for a while, current needs overpower current wants, and I need to get out of this city










Yeah. for you... definitely Quattro.

I also like Subaru's... I considered a WRX (briefly). Nothin' wrong with the vehicle, and it a number of ways it is superior to my choice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Very nice TT














I Approve







Might I ask if it's a stickshift or the DSG? I recently got the chance to drive a TT with the DSG and and I prefer driving a stick.

My lifelong dream has been to own a Prosche; I really like the design/layout of their sport coupes (in particular the 2005 Carrera GT, but it has a hefty price tag), but I would settle for a nice TT.


Manual Transmission.

I guess I am getting old, as I prefer it to the DSG.

Heh... yah... I went to the Auto Show in San Fran a couple of years ago. There was a GT there... OMG!

Porsche is a little outta my range atm, but yeah... if I had the money, I'd be driving this:










And if money was not a hindrance, then one of these 2... or perhaps both



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


keep up the amazing work Syrillian


Thanks for stopping in CR. *tips hat*

I just drilled and tapped 2 of the 3 holes for the reservoir, and will do the last in a little while.

The rain has not let up, so profiling, sanding and polishing are not possible yet.

...maybe later, or tomorrow? *hopes*


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Manual Transmission.

I guess I am getting old, as I prefer it to the DSG.

Heh... yah... I went to the Auto Show in San Fran a couple of years ago. There was a GT there... OMG!

Porsche is a little outta my range atm, but yeah... if I had the money, I'd be driving this:










And if money was not a hindrance, then one of these 2... or perhaps both




























Just because you prefer the manual shift doesn't make you old, I'm 24 and prefer driving manual shift.

If money were not an obstacle I'd have a Bugatti Veyron; at least with unlimited funds the expenses for fuel and tires wouldn't be of too much concern.


----------



## Ducky

If money were no option I'd be in a brand new black Audi A3 with a white stripe down the middle


----------



## TnB= Gir

Ima pimp yo ride dawg


----------



## afzsom

Standard transmission for the ultimate driving experience.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Standard transmission for the ultimate driving experience.










I wish I had a standard car to learn on, sadly the only car in my family that's standard is in germany and the driving age there is 21


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Standard transmission for the ultimate driving experience.










Very Very true. I've driven cars with automatics, tiptronic (AUDI automatic with sequential manual mode), and DSG (tiptronic with paddle shifters) and I still thing a standard manual transmission is better.


----------



## Nostrano

Manuals are great, im learning to drive in one, have my test next week









Anyway Syr!

I think i may be slightly disappointed that there is no acrylic in that TT, i mean damn they are nice cars but still







lols jokes and love

Nosty <3


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Gir, you post that pic every chance you get dont you?








and if money was not an option, i would try and scrounge up a 1997 Porsche 911 GT1








or a Koenigsegg CCX


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
uh.... well... I could call them, but they would probably laugh at me...









You're Syrillian, I guarantee they won't. I want it now, and you're the only one who can help me









Oh, and one question. If I wanted to tap a hole for g1/4, what would I need?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
Gir, you post that pic every chance you get dont you?









wat?


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
wat?










Lulz, I seen that one before


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
wat?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Ima pimp yo ride dawg










you post this pic every time cars are brought up in a thread


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I love Classic Beetles. The loaner car that I was given was a New Beetle.... I did not really like it... it is the same platform as the TT, but they are not the same in any way shape or form, imho.

But yeah... those Classics are great with rear-mounted, horizontally opposed engines... ugh... spent some time on those in the past.


My dad used to own one, and because I said it was so easy to work on I want one.
Plus they look cool.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I'm gonna have to second the Koenigsegg there, Schubie- 'tis my favorite car. But Syr's Zonda there is pretty sick too.


----------



## legoman786

She's still in the shop... I plan to rebuild the motor as soon as I can.


----------



## ocZcc

Well if you were wondering what the 18 year old here drives







i drive this









and if money were no object i would get this... 









Josh


----------



## coffeejunky

Nah...Not everyone can drive around in nearly-new vauxhaulls OC.
Here mine -








In refridgerator white - full 1098cc of awesomeness. Cost me Â£400. Got 110,000 miles on the clock (1994 reg).


----------



## TnB= Gir

Here's my ride. I'm installing new rims on it next weekend though.


----------



## afzsom

Are you planning on tricking that thing out like Stewie Griffin did?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Are you planning on tricking that thing out like Stewie Griffin did?


Even better. I'm gonna mod an '80s style boombox on the back so I can blare Ice Ice Baby when I'm out on the streets 'trollin for hood rats.


----------



## s1rrah

Damn, Syr ...

Your build threads are like "forum's unto themselves" !!!

Love it!

Anyway ...

Considering that we're all waiting for more pics and since everyone is talking about cars ...










This was my very first ride ... and, in retrospect ... honestly ... my most beloved:

...

*1984 Rabbit GTI* 
(my folks paid 8000.00 for it when I was a ripe 16 years of age):










...

Such a fun car.

I blew the CV joints out three times while jumping curbs/skipping school to go surf while in high school.










Worth every cent of my folks money.

Ahhhh ... now that I'm 40ish?

Man ...

Those were truly The Days(tm) ...


----------



## pjlietz

Well if everyone is showin there rides here's mine







I love her! '06 Charger in Midnight Blue, only year they offered that color.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*



























She's still in the shop... I plan to rebuild the motor as soon as I can.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocZcc*


Well if you were wondering what the 18 year old here drives







i drive this









*snip*

Josh



Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Nah...Not everyone can drive around in nearly-new vauxhaulls OC.
Here mine -








In refridgerator white - full 1098cc of awesomeness. Cost me Â£400. Got 110,000 miles on the clock (1994 reg).


Sensible automobiles for sensible people.










Lego, you can re-build a motor?

Sweeeeet!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Here's my ride. I'm installing new rims on it next weekend though.











Sir! I insist that I race you for Pink Slips.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Damn, Syr ...

Your build threads are like "forum's unto themselves" !!!

Love it!

Anyway ...

Considering that we're all waiting for more pics and since everyone is talking about cars ...










This was my very first ride ... and, in retrospect ... honestly ... my most beloved:

...

*1984 Rabbit GTI* 
(my folks paid 8000.00 for it when I was a ripe 16 years of age):










...

Such a fun car.

I blew the CV joints out three times while jumping curbs/skipping school to go surf while in high school.










Worth every cent of my folks money.

Ahhhh ... now that I'm 40ish?

Man ...

Those were truly The Days(tm) ...












Yes... "_The halcyon days of our youth_".

I love those cars as well. I owned a 198x GTI (also black). It was a great car until an acquaintance "borrowed" it while I was out of the country and pretty much destroyed it.

.... that's okay. My dog at the time, Lucy, bit him on the arse one day... I felt vindicated.

...I wonder, S1rrah... were we ever "16", or was that some strange dream?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Well if everyone is showin there rides here's mine







I love her! '06 Charger in Midnight Blue, only year they offered that color.











A fitting ride for the, Gigantor.

Nice ride, Master Lietz. Nice ride.

....now slam some 22's on there with some 35-profile tires and start cruizin'


----------



## Syrillian

Oops... I forgot the whole "update" thing.

Still drizzling today, but I did get the holes drilled and tapped for the reservoir. I hope to have just a few minutes of no rain so that I can profile the edges and do a little sanding.

Actually, I can do the sanding inside but it takes longer as I constantly need to vacuum up the dust so it does not get loose in my house.

I sure hope this reservoir works, as I do not want to use a T-line. It's only me being a 'tard, but I have a heck of a time bleeding T-lines....


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



...I wonder, S1rrah... were we ever "16", or was that some strange dream?


...










Well, in a strictly metaphysical sense ...

It was a dream as well as real ... and it's still ongoing ...










Trust me ... I'm well acquainted with the accuracy of said statement ... confusing as it may be.

Yes. We are all _so much more_ than our chosen form.










...

Anyway ...

Considering that particular dream ...

It was and _is_ so so fine.

(I'm sure you know)


----------



## afzsom




----------



## pjlietz

Lol, how did I know I'd get a gigantor remark









Ya she's a big car and I love her! Naw on the 22's I like the comfy ride


----------



## Indignity

Erm, some of us "older" people must ride in comfort... I purchased a 97' Grand Marquis very similar to this but green 2 years ago with less than 70k miles from some Senior Citizens.










And I said I'd never drive a Ford









My wife's vehicle is a 2002 Chevy Lumina with less than 50k miles.

I am getting the itch now seeing as I just turned 40 though







.. Have you guys seen the new Camaro yet? Dealers are already selling Pre-Order 2010 models lol


----------



## radodrill

This is still my favorite car


----------



## ocZcc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Sensible automobiles for sensible people.










Lol you may think that syr but when i want i can easily get up to 100(mph) with my little vauxhaul









Josh


----------



## nategr8ns

I love the looks of the dodge charger








except that the back of it is kind of plain :\\.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


This is still my favorite car


I like the version in your avatar better.


----------



## zlojack

Here's my car:


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I like the version in your avatar better.


agreed.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Sensible automobiles for sensible people.










Lego, you can re-build a motor?

Sweeeeet!










I just need the tools, about one weeks time, and I'll get her rebuilt


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I like the version in your avatar better.


you mean this one?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
you mean this one?


Yup


----------



## Syrillian

*Reservoir:*
































































"meh"....

...now, let's see if this thing is leak-proof...


----------



## cuy50

"Meh"? That thing is simple but sexy! Post pics of it filled up!


----------



## DarkNite

On the first pic of this thread did Syrillian cut himself and bleed on the page? :s


----------



## TnB= Gir

If you can make that with black acrylic, you have a customer...


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkNite*


On the first pic of this thread did Syrillian cut himself and bleed on the page? :s


It's ink that he used.


----------



## Ducky

Hey syr, what glue is it that you use for acrylic? That's one thing I never quite understood









Looking great!


----------



## Dragoon

"Meh"?

That's one sexy res you got there! moar photos









Wait, is that portuguese (Brazilian Portuguese at least) I read there on the 3rd photo?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuy50* 
"Meh"? That thing is simple but sexy! Post pics of it filled up!

Danke, Sir.

I will run a small test loop tonight and post the results.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
On the first pic of this thread did Syrillian cut himself and bleed on the page? :s

Nah... that's the printing from the paper that is being refracted. Heh... but when I saw that on the surface I was "Oh great, I'm bleeding.... again...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
If you can make that with black acrylic, you have a customer...

Yes, one could be made from black acrylic and I considered it for this one, but I was concerned about being able to see the fluid level, and how many air bubbles were adhered to the inside wall when bleeding.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Hey syr, what glue is it that you use for acrylic? That's one thing I never quite understood









Looking great!

I used Weld-on #3 for the first 4 pieces, and then switched to a bead-bond using #16 for the last two pieces.

And, "thank you".

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
"Meh"?

That's one sexy res you got there! moar photos









Wait, is that portuguese (Brazilian Portuguese at least) I read there on the 3rd photo?


















Yah... "meh".









I detest the air-bubbles in the bond, but sometimes it is unavoidable.








to you too, Bro.


----------



## TnB= Gir

In for 2 black reservoirs


----------



## Spart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkNite*


On the first pic of this thread did Syrillian cut himself and bleed on the page? :s


Impossible. He bleeds liquid gold.


----------



## nafljhy

for the "black reservoirs," i think one panel should be clear acrylic, so you could see the fluid level. the clear wouldn't be a real problem as the rest of it is black, so it'll look just as good, imo.


----------



## McStuff

Those are tapped for g1/4? If so, what tap and die do you need for it? Oh, and for my test bench, they're getting 1/2" thick smoked octagonal feet. I just need some jigsaw blades to cut 'em out.


----------



## nategr8ns

Hey syr, would you mind explaining that thing rigged up to your drill?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


for the "black reservoirs," i think one panel should be clear acrylic, so you could see the fluid level. the clear wouldn't be a real problem as the rest of it is black, so it'll look just as good, imo.


Or even better. All sides but one are black, and the one other side is the smoke/bronze color that is slightly see through.

LMK if you could do that once you're done with Silentium and have some time for some R&R Syrillian.










(please)


----------



## radodrill

I might be making a similar res as well


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Or even better. All sides but one are black, and the one other side is the smoke/bronze color that is slightly see through.

LMK if you could do that once you're done with Silentium and have some time for some R&R Syrillian.










(please)


haha! thats what i meant! ooh, that bronze idea sounds great gir!


----------



## McStuff

I'll probably be making a res out of my blue acrylic just to gain some experience. The good thing is, it's transparent. Oh, and I picked me up some high tpi jigsaw blades for my new project.


----------



## Syrillian

Looked good:



















Twas fine at startup, and through the bleeding process that took all of 5 seconds...lol.

But after an hour I returned to find a single drop clinging to the underside and a few drops on the ground.

No bueno.

Gonna have to give it another go. No biggie, as I did not like the bonds on the seams... kinda obvious now that I see that one of them has a slow-leak.

I think the problem was that I am trying to make it too small, and I am having a difficult time getting a good capillary bond from the inside.

As a solution, I will try to make the base, top and 2 of the sides 1/16" larger so that that there is a tiny flange-like edge on all parts that meet. This will allow me to do the capillary bonding from the outside... or I may ask TAP Plastics to make it for me...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*


Impossible. He bleeds liquid gold.


I think that if I walked up to the Teller at the bank, slit my wrist and said that I would like to make a deposit, that he/she would promptly call the Police and an EMT Unit (preferably not in that order).


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


for the "black reservoirs," i think one panel should be clear acrylic, so you could see the fluid level. the clear wouldn't be a real problem as the rest of it is black, so it'll look just as good, imo.


Indeed.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Those are tapped for g1/4? If so, what tap and die do you need for it? Oh, and for my test bench, they're getting 1/2" thick smoked octagonal feet. I just need some jigsaw blades to cut 'em out.


I used a 7/16" inch acrylic bit, and then a 1/2" tap.

I look forward to seeing the acrylic feet.... it seems I have a fetish for such things









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


Hey syr, would you mind explaining that thing rigged up to your drill?


I do not have a drill-press to ensure that the holes are perpendicular to the plane that I am drilling into. That little contraption ensures the angle is correct, and can be used to drill at an angle as well.... quite handy, but not ideal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Or even better. All sides but one are black, and the one other side is the smoke/bronze color that is slightly see through.

LMK if you could do that once you're done with Silentium and have some time for some R&R Syrillian.










(please)


Will do (if I can get it right at this diminutive size).

I have a project for Repo and another for LSDmeASAP that I will be working on, as well as another custom case.... but I think that I will be able to fit it in... as usual I will take forever










Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I'll probably be making a res out of my blue acrylic just to gain some experience. The good thing is, it's transparent. Oh, and I picked me up some high tpi jigsaw blades for my new project.


Less posting.... more modding.









Lol.. j/k McStuff. It is always a pleasure to have you around.

Oh! btw, I did as you asked and called the carrier of your guitar. Here is what happened (truncated to save humiliation).

*Me:* "Hello, I am Syrillian from OverClock.net and I am inquiring about McStuffs order."

*very long pause*

*CSR: * "I'm sorry Sir... did you just say that your Celery is overcooked in your McDonalds order?"

*Laughter in the background*

*click*

See? They laughed.


----------



## masbuskado

sorry to hear that but I know you can figure out how to get out of this one






















I just seem all you update... is looking freakin' awesome, keep the hard work...


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I used a 7/16" inch acrylic bit, and then a 1/2" tap.

I look forward to seeing the acrylic feet.... it seems I have a fetish for such things









Less posting.... more modding.









Lol.. j/k McStuff. It is always a pleasure to have you around.

Oh! btw, I did as you asked and called the carrier of your guitar. Here is what happened (truncated to save humiliation).

*Me:* "Hello, I am Syrillian from OverClock.net and I am inquiring about McStuffs order."

*very long pause*

*CSR: * "I'm sorry Sir... did you just say that your Celery is overcooked in your McDonalds order?"

*Laughter in the background*

*click*

See? They laughed.











About the tap info, thanks, I'll be needing that for my res.

About calling ups, you didn't enunciate enough that time. Next time enunciate more and speak with power in your voice. And they weren't laughing at you, they were laughing at how ridiculously long their shipping is taking.

As for the modding, it was already dark when I got home with the blades (which were critical). I promise an update with work done tomorrow.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *masbuskado*


sorry to hear that but I know you can figure out how to get out of this one






















I just seem all you update... is looking freakin' awesome, keep the hard work...
























Thank you, Masbuskado.









Someday I would like to move to New Mod City, and have some of that creativity rub off on to me... your ideas and execution are awesome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


About the tap info, thanks, I'll be needing that for my res.

About calling ups, you didn't enunciate enough that time. Next time enunciate more and speak with power in your voice. And they weren't laughing at you, they were laughing at how ridiculously long their shipping is taking.

As for the modding, it was already dark when I got home with the blades (which were critical). I promise an update with work done tomorrow.


Ah...well... I do have a kinda deep voice and I mumble/rumble quietly a lot... Irl peeps sometimes have to ask me to "speak up".









lookin' forward to your updates.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Ah...well... I do have a kinda deep voice and I mumble/rumble quietly a lot... Irl peeps sometimes have to ask me to "speak up".









lookin' forward to your updates.











But I do thank you for your efforts. I also tend to mumble as well.

So far it looks like I'll cut the acrylic into squares tomorrow, maybe get a corner or two done. Then Tuesday I hope to finish the majority of the corners. And Wednesday I'll finish off the corners and get to sanding polishing. Which reminds me. What grits do you use to sand? And how do I polish the acrylic?


----------



## prracer6

Sweet res


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


But I do thank you for your efforts. I also tend to mumble as well.

So far it looks like I'll cut the acrylic into squares tomorrow, maybe get a corner or two done. Then Tuesday I hope to finish the majority of the corners. And Wednesday I'll finish off the corners and get to sanding polishing. Which reminds me. What grits do you use to sand? And how do I polish the acrylic?


This may help.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prracer6*


Sweet res


Thank you, but it is fatally flawed and another will have to be made.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


This may help.


Oh, forgot about the Q&A. I _finally_ got around to packaging the stinger to get repaired, so that's heading out to freddy tomorrow







I will need another rad because my 240 can't handle cpu, gpu, nb, and sb. But I'm flat broke, so I guess I'm SOL for now. I just want my computer to sell.


----------



## Syrillian

Okay... well, after some more thought followed by some rending and gnashing of teeth I think that I may try a Swiftech Micro-Res V2.

If I do choose this path, I may have to do some modding to it in order to make it fit.

Wish me luck, because this is essentially the part that is holding up the project as I am trying to avoid a T-line.


----------



## Warfarin88

Sheesh, the rez update(s) completely sneaked by me with all the car photography.









Bummer there Syrillian. Just random brainstorming, but would Tap maybe have an extrusion (hopefully scrap) that could simplify the process a bit?

It just somehow seems wholly inappropriate to me that a _<gasp>_ store bought acrylic res would find its way into this masterpiece.


----------



## ocZcc

Looked good shame it didnt work out









Josh


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Sorry to hear about the res issues. But the Swifty res is really nice, and its pretty cheap, so it seems to be a reasonable route to take.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the comfort, guys. Much appreciated.

Heh... seems there are a number of us that are having issues. TechnoDan and his radiator, CR and the paint for the case, me and my boat that don't float....










Gah!... that is the "beauty" of modding and scratch-building... it can be a true test of ones conviction.

So... I ordered the Swiftech Micro-Res V2 and once that arrives I will pick up where I left off.

Wasted ~ Yah... I know what you mean. I really wanted to fabricate all the parts for this case.... but there is still the EK150 res on the CPU/NB loop, so one more retail piece is "okay".... I guess....









Truth be known, I would just like to get this back up and running so that I can start tweaking and fiddling... it has been a long 7 months.










Tehpwn, thanks for adding your comment.

I know it sounds lame, but these little things can be quite depressing.... maybe I need to get out more?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Syrillian I don't see why you shouldn't use a tried and true MicroRes, its probably much more economical then having to re-do the bonds 2-3 times on that res







not to mention if this is a client build haha

What I have always wanted to see was a reservoir that was circular, and the in/out was positioned in such a way that would create a tornado inside the reservoir... *nudge*









I been thinking about trying to get my friend to mill something like this at his work (Lincon Lasers if you've ever heard of em) but I don't know if I can afford a big block of acrylic let alone deal with the cost of failure lol..


----------



## UkGouki

sorry about the res hoping you get the parts you need asap so we can see more pics of darkness glory


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
Syrillian I don't see why you shouldn't use a tried and true MicroRes, its probably much more economical then having to re-do the bonds 2-3 times on that res







not to mention if this is a client build haha

What I have always wanted to see was a reservoir that was circular, and the in/out was positioned in such a way that would create a tornado inside the reservoir... *nudge*









I been thinking about trying to get my friend to mill something like this at his work (Lincon Lasers if you've ever heard of em) but I don't know if I can afford a big block of acrylic let alone deal with the cost of failure lol..

Indeed you are astute.

I have raised the white flag, and am going with the V2 of that which you mentioned.

The V2 is nice as it has an added fitting-opening on the bottom.

As for the vortex.... well... the EK line of reservoirs _can_ have this issue, and it can be a PITA. I am in fact using one on the CPU/NB loop.

But going back to acrylic... yeah, I kinda did things backwards here. That is why I find myself in this unsavory position.

Live and learn.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 







sorry about the res hoping you get the parts you need asap so we can see more pics of darkness glory









Thanks UkGouki.

I should have the Reservoir by Wednesday.... then it's , _"Thunderbirds are GO!"_

(anyone remember that?)


----------



## XFreeRollerX

so the vortex reservoir is a no go idea? I want to know before I dream up an epic fail


----------



## UkGouki

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Syrillian*   Indeed you are astute.

I have raised the white flag, and am going with the V2 of that which you mentioned.

The V2 is nice as it has an added fitting-opening on the bottom.

As for the vortex.... well... the EK line of reservoirs _can_ have this issue, and it can be a PITA. I am in fact using one on the CPU/NB loop.

But going back to acrylic... yeah, I kinda did things backwards here. That is why I find myself in this unsavory position.

Live and learn.










Thanks UkGouki.

I should have the Reservoir by Wednesday.... then it's , _"Thunderbirds are GO!"_

(anyone remember that?)  
you want the youtube vid ? well you got it lmao

  
 Thunderbirds are go


----------



## wufuhimself

i only remember thundercats. wow, great work btw, i hope to do some things like this when i get a house w/garage.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wufuhimself*


i only remember thundercats. wow, great work btw, i hope to do some things like this when i get a house w/garage.


thundercats was awesome was also ther very first POWER RANGERS


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
so the vortex reservoir is a no go idea? I want to know before I dream up an epic fail









Oh no... I did not mean to dissuade you.

The vortex idea is great, but ensure that there is enough depth or volume so that the system is able to bleed.

When I had the hardware on the test bench there was a small vortex (1/2" deep) that was quite tame. There will probably be one in the CPU/NB loop as I am using an EK150 res.

...it looks cool.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
you want the youtube vid ? well you got it lmao

Thunderbirds are go

OMG! I still lived in Hong Kong when I used to watch that show, it was one of the few things I was allowed to watch.

I LOVED IT. I even made a paper mache island and had some small models of the vehicles that I loved to play with....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wufuhimself* 
i only remember thundercats. wow, great work btw, i hope to do some things like this when i get a house w/garage.

Ah yes... the Thundercats.

What was that whiny things name, Snarf?

I wish I had a garage too.... I do all this in my "living room", or outside.

Yeah. Someday a workshop will be had. There is a fair amount of carpentry that I want to do too.

*dreams*

Thanks for dropping in, Guys.


----------



## _^MeRcY

nice work syrillian, havnet been on in months since work but looks like nice progress. gotta show you my new workshop in my garage :O


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_^MeRcY*


nice work syrillian, havnet been on in months since work but looks like nice progress. gotta show you my new workshop in my garage :O


Thanks for stopping by ^Mercy.









Oh! .... I see how it is.... make me turn green with envy at your workshop....

lol.









Please do show.


----------



## McStuff

Syr, my guitar came today, and I was too busy messing with that to get any work done


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Syr, my guitar came today, and I was too busy messing with that to get any work done










Yay!









erm... consider if you would:

One's time is limited, it seems one should fill it with the things that come naturally (though not at the risk of liberties that belong to others).

If you wanted to play guitar, then that is what you should do.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yay!









erm... consider if you would:

One's time is limited, it seems one should fill it with the things that come naturally (though not at the risk of liberties that belong to others).

If you wanted to play guitar, then that is what you should do.











Ya, I got some help from my fellow ocn'ers on making it sound the way I wanted. I just didn't want you to hit me over the head with a scrap 1/2" panel because I'm delaying my work so much


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Ya, I got some help from my fellow ocn'ers on making it sound the way I wanted. *I just didn't want you to hit me over the head with a scrap 1/2" panel because I'm delaying my work so much*










Bro....please don't say that again...









You are not obligated to do anything except that which you want, and NO ONE (except your Parents) can reprimand, disparage or look down on you for that.

No one.


----------



## _^MeRcY

oh noo, I didnt charge the battery in the camera







. i will have to take pics when i have time


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Bro....please don't say that again...









You are not obligated to do anything except that which you want, and NO ONE (except your Parents) can reprimand, disparage or look down on you for that.

No one.











And it would be a waste of a perfectly good piece of acrylic


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_^MeRcY*


oh noo, I didnt charge the battery in the camera







. i will have to take pics when i have time


Yay!

erm... what are we taking pictures of?










Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


And it would be a waste of a perfectly good piece of acrylic










Lol, Rado....


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Bro....please don't say that again...









You are not obligated to do anything except that which you want, and NO ONE (except your Parents) can reprimand, disparage or look down on you for that.

No one.










Yey, I'm so freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Well, my teachers can reprimand me too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
And it would be a waste of a perfectly good piece of acrylic









I said scrap, didn't I?









EDIT: I'm pretty sure Mercy wants to show you his workshop.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
I said scrap, didn't I?









what may be scrap for one person/task may very well be useful for another


----------



## afzsom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_^MeRcY* 
nice work syrillian, havnet been on in months since work but looks like nice progress. *gotta show you my new workshop in my garage* :O


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Yay!

erm... what are we taking pictures of?










You've really gone senile on us Syr...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


You've really gone senile on us Syr...












OMG... someone put me outta my memory...erm...I mean misery...

McStuff... hit me with that piece of acrylic, please.


----------



## _^MeRcY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


You've really gone senile on us Syr...


hahaha


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yay!









erm... consider if you would:

One's time is limited, it seems one should fill it with the things that come naturally (though not at the risk of liberties that belong to others).

If you wanted to play guitar, then that is what you should do.











Very well put Syrillian! I keep trying to convince myself that I need another hobby because computers are taking away my life lol. Perhaps I should just give in and realize that I _need_ computers haha.

EDIT: On a side note, what happened to the reps display on the User Control Panel? It used to show me what people said and link to the spot that they rep'd. Now I don't see anything where that used to be









EDIT EDIT (does that even make sense?): I found out I'm not the only one and I'm guess you guys saw this way before me haha; http://www.overclock.net/project.php?issueid=548


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











OMG... someone put me outta my memory...erm...I mean misery...

McStuff... hit me with that piece of acrylic, please.


I'm sorry dave, I'm afraid I can't do that.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I'm sorry dave, I'm afraid I can't do that.


Listen, H.A.L. ....









WBas ~There seems to always be discipline involved, but yeah... life was not meant to be drudgery. Follow a Dream.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Listen, H.A.L. ....










Don't forget, I can read lips.

And my dream is to become a rock super star with my band: The Sumisu-San experience featuring Gir.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*
When you want to get the solvent on the inside of the seams but cannot reach them try this.

Using the capillary applicator reach in through one of the ports and pool the solvent into a corner by letting it run down one of the vertices. Tilt the res around to get the puddle of fluid to run (only in the vertice) around every vertice.

Make sense? The slight blemish this may cause will never be visible when the res is full of fluid. But it will get the fluid into every joint.

...and that is why he is "Maestro"









Thanks for the lesson, CD.

I will use that technique the next time around.

+


----------



## repo_man

'Morning Friend!

Just stopping in


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


'Morning Friend!

Just stopping in










Repo!

What's shakin', Man?

Good to hear from you, and I hope that your trip goes as well as it can.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Repo!

What's shakin', Man?

Good to hear from you, and I hope that your trip goes as well as it can.


I dunno about shaking, but my stomach is rumbling









No breakfast FTL









Lol

The trip shall go well (fate's willing), I'll be glad to be back home on my own internet this weekend, that's for sure!


----------



## coffeejunky

Strange - I go to my userCP today and look at the numbers. Coincidence, eh?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

oh my


----------



## repo_man

Oh wow


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Strange - I go to my userCP today and look at the numbers. Coincidence, eh?











An internets for you sir.


----------



## Syrillian

ooohhhh... "88888"

That's a MONEY number in China and Hong Kong!

so... who's sending me money?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

...coffee posted it.


----------



## tester101

Looks great so far.

What epoxy do you use for your acrylic?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


...coffee posted it.


Don't look at me








*Hides in the corner hoping syr won't see him*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tester101*


Looks great so far.

What epoxy do you use for your acrylic?


it isnt an epoxy, its a solvent that 'dissolves' the plastic a tiny bit and when it evaportates the two peices are almost 'welded' into a single peice.
hope that explainded it a bit.
sorry if its not dead on accurate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Don't look at me








*Hides in the corner hoping syr won't see him*











to late, im lookin at you.
but Syr may forget, seems he is getting senile


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tester101*


Looks great so far.

What epoxy do you use for your acrylic?


Syr uses Weld-On #3 for capillary bonding of 2 pieces and Weld-On #16 for bonding larger surfaces.


----------



## legoman786

You're gonna have to click the links this time, sorry folks

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/11940

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/28805

Last one for random effect:

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/249366


----------



## Solertia

Syr, this is probably the best project I've seen in a long while. Actually, probably the best I've ever seen. So beautiful :'D


----------



## legoman786

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/364202

One last one... I promise


----------



## Dragoon

Hmmmm.... Waffles...


----------



## legoman786

I highly recommend watching this:

(Newgrounds) Fallen Angel

It's based in a post apocalyptic future, right after a fictitious WWIII. It revolves around a young woman trying to get to her family to see if they are alright, while fighting for her own survival. Think STALKER in the US.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


...coffee posted it.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Don't look at me








*Hides in the corner hoping syr won't see him*





















"Hmmm... now where is that coffejunky with my sack o' money?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tester101*


Looks great so far.

What epoxy do you use for your acrylic?


Thanks, tester.









Schub and Rado have been kind enough to answer your question.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


it isnt an epoxy, its a solvent that 'dissolves' the plastic a tiny bit and when it evaportates the two peices are almost 'welded' into a single peice.
hope that explainded it a bit.
sorry if its not dead on accurate.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Syr uses Weld-On #3 for capillary bonding of 2 pieces and Weld-On #16 for bonding larger surfaces.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Solertia*


Syr, this is probably the best project I've seen in a long while. Actually, probably the best I've ever seen. So beautiful :'D


Thank you, Solertia.

I am happy you like it so far.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Hmmmm.... Waffles...










...now we're talking.... "Belgian style"

"Hey, Dragoon... coffees gonna be sending me a sack o' money.... maybe I buy some waffles from ya!


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


I highly recommend watching this:

(Newgrounds) Fallen Angel

It's based in a post apocalyptic future, right after a fictitious WWIII. It revolves around a young woman trying to get to her family to see if they are alright, while fighting for her own survival. Think STALKER in the US.


Heyah, Lego.

Yeah, that was good.

"San Clemente, Ca", eh?

Heh.... used to stomp around that area with a GF of mine... to bad it's gettin' Nuked!









lol.... now you got me jonesin' for the next installment









heh. Serious though, thanks; that was good.










Oh yeah!

And on topic: I did get the V2 reservoir today. Man! Ya gotta love Petras Tech Shop.... they treat a person like Royalty.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Syrillian do you post your worklog on other forums?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Syrillian do you post your worklog on other forums?


I post on 2 Forums.

Mommy and Daddy got a divorce







so I spend time at each ones house


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I post on 2 Forums.

Mommy and Daddy got a divorce







so I spend time at each ones house










Would you mind PM'ing me the links please?

Thank you.


----------



## McStuff

Hey syr, I've revised my band name (still involves japanese). TMK (Tomodachi Mo Kaban). Roughly translated means: "My friend is also a backpack." It also has the implication that I'm a backpack as well.

And I'm with you on the belgian waffles. I love belgian waffles.


----------



## Syrillian

McStuff.... Bro... you're trippin' me out here....

Backpacks?

...perhaps you will expand upon the notion?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
McStuff.... Bro... you're trippin' me out here....

Backpacks?

...perhaps you will expand upon the notion?

It's kind of an inside joke. School supplies were like the first things we learned in japanese. And before tests he'll tell you to put away your stuff. And he'll say something equivalent to: "put away your binder(or backpack) friend." So one day I tweaked it to Tomodachi mo kaban. Whill changing one word, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Hey syr, I've revised my band name (still involves japanese). TMK (Tomodachi Mo Kaban). Roughly translated means: "My friend is also a backpack." It also has the implication that I'm a backpack as well.

And I'm with you on the belgian waffles. I love belgian waffles.

Let coffee send him the money, Syr will be happy to get you some









Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
It's kind of an inside joke. School supplies were like the first things we learned in japanese. And before tests he'll tell you to put away your stuff. And he'll say something equivalent to: "put away your binder(or backpack) friend." So one day I tweaked it to Tomodachi mo kaban. Whill changing one word, it makes a huge difference.

I'm trying to learn Japanese by myself, it's kinda fun.







You learned it in school? Or it was an extra class/course you had?


----------



## Syrillian

OT:

Girface.

+









For the Java help, much appreciated.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Let coffee send him the money, Syr will be happy to get you some









I'm trying to learn Japanese by myself, it's kinda fun.







You learned it in school? Or it was an extra class/course you had?

Sweet, I'd love some. Coffee, hurry up! I want mah waffles.
And Japanese is a class at my high school. Only in Japanese 1 tho.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Sweet, I'd love some. Coffee, hurry up! I want mah waffles.
And Japanese is a class at my high school. Only in Japanese 1 tho.

The money has been handed to my ESCROW service. All you have to do is e-mail me your bank details, address, NS number, date of birth and sperm sample and the money will be released.










For the mods....I'm not actually a nigerian scammer


----------



## Syrillian

Sperm sample.... _coming_ right up!


----------



## hiiyah777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Sperm sample.... _coming_ right up!


















Ewwwww!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
The money has been handed to my ESCROW service. All you have to do is e-mail me your bank details, address, NS number, date of birth and *sperm sample* and the money will be released.










For the mods....I'm not actually a nigerian scammer

i do not want to know what you have in store for that.








or do I?
1.get Sperm Sample
2.???
3.Profit!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Sweet, I'd love some. Coffee, hurry up! I want mah waffles.
And Japanese is a class at my high school. Only in Japanese 1 tho.









lol

Sweeeet







It's not too hard to learn like a lot of people think though, what I see as a bigger problem is Kanji, other than that... meh... let alone with only a week learning I already know a few words, time, weekdays, colors, numbers up to 999 (lol numbers were the easiest, took me a couple of hours at most). It looks like I'm learning to talk, read and write for the first time "again".

Oh... and bring on teh wafflez! I want some too


----------



## nafljhy

hey syr! this is looking great!









and going with the off topic. one of the best ways to learn japnese is to listen is to watch shows or anime w/o subtitles.









ugh... and talking about waffles... its the AM for me.. so i'm freaking HUNGRY! give me mah waffle!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


hey syr! this is looking great!









and going with the off topic. one of the best ways to learn japnese is to listen is to watch shows or anime w/o subtitles.









ugh... and talking about waffles... its the AM for me.. so i'm freaking HUNGRY! give me mah waffle!










Well this is the most complete thread in OCNs history









Learning that way seems a bit extreme for a starter like myself, isn't it?

a bit of on topic: When do we get to take a look at another update Syr?


----------



## Syrillian

Heyah, Dragoon.









Well, I got the V2 Micro-Res yesterday evening. "YaY"

I will do some modding on it this evening, and prep it for mounting.

I also did the rest of the "rough wiring" and still need to do the finish work in that regard.

I also removed all the CF stickers on the fans, and cut new ones from black contact paper.... Imho it looks much better than the faux-carbon fiber...

Repo is on hiatus for the week, so I may just go ahead and use the hinges that I have now until I get the replacements (no worries, and no rush Sir Repo).

Let's see.... did I forget anything? ...probably, but as I recall what they were I will forward them on to this build log.

So... about these waffles.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Heyah, Dragoon.









Well, I got the V2 Micro-Res yesterday evening. "YaY"

I will do some modding on it this evening, and prep it for mounting.

I also did the rest of the "rough wiring" and still need to do the finish work in that regard.

I also removed all the CF stickers on the fans, and cut new ones from black contact paper.... Imho it looks much better than the faux-carbon fiber...

Repo is on hiatus for the week, so I may just go ahead and use the hinges that I have now until I get the replacements (no worries, and no rush Sir Repo).

Let's see.... did I forget anything? ...probably, but as I recall what they were I will forward them on to this build log.

So... about these waffles.










Awesome!









Looking forward to seeing some photos of that watercooling system









About these waffles.... Talk with Coffee...







I'm hungry, can't wait for dinner lol


----------



## Syrillian

*Replacement Reservoir:*

The V2 Micro Res from Siwftech is essentially the same animal whose evolution has seen a couple of improvments.

The most notable is the added aperture below the traditional inlet and outlet. Imho, this is quite the boon as the loop configuration options have now been expanded.

The second is the replacement of the traditional plastic screw-plug with what appears to be the same but made from SST, or plated "something-or-another" (?).










The first thing I did was to cut off the tabs that the mounting hardware passed through.


















I was able to re-polish the amputees stubs so that the scarring was not so obvious:










The new mounting may use mechanical fasteners:










...or perhaps industrial-grade Velcro:










Considerations:

The pro's of mechanical fasteners is stable and secure mounting; the con is that the backside of the case will have a thumbscrew-cap protruding from it.

The pro's of the Velcro are a clean backside; the cons is potential failure of the Velcro.

I doubt that the cons are likely to pose a problem as the reservoir will also be attached to the fillport on the top-side via tubing and the cubing will be clamped tightly to the fittings.

Comments are welcome.










P.S. Here is 27,000 sqft of 1/8" cork that is used as sound-deadening material in the building industry...


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hi Syr:

Could you use a tap and cut threads into the screwhole; thereby eliminating the need for the thumbscrew cap on the backside (for the mechanical fasteners)?

[EDIT: Use a forstner bit to get a nice flat-bottomed mounting hole or two and then tap those holes. Use short fasteners and voila!]

Oh, by the way, commercial-grade (the better stuff) velcro "shouldn't" fail.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Could you use a tap and cut threads into the screwhole; thereby eliminating the need for the thumbscrew cap on the backside (for the mechanical fasteners)?


not after he's cut off the tabs


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Hi Syr:

Could you use a tap and cut threads into the screwhole; thereby eliminating the need for the thumbscrew cap on the backside (for the mechanical fasteners)?

[EDIT: Use a forstner bit to get a nice flat-bottomed mounting hole or two and then tap those holes. Use short fasteners and voila!]

Oh, by the way, commercial-grade (the better stuff) velcro "shouldn't" fail.


Greetings, Teufelhunden.

Hmm... I understand the terminology that you use, but I am having a hard time envisioning it... would you try again... sorry... I'm kinda slow sometimes.

As for the Velcro, indeed I agree with you.

Maybe I should just not worry about the mechanical fasteners and go with the Velcro.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


not after he's cut off the tabs


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*












Ah... now I see what you meant.

Yes, indeed that would have worked. Sadly I cut the little guys limbs off as the mounting needs to be completely different than the stock configuration.

_Note to self:_ On the next project, make all custom internal parts FIRST, then design the case around them.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Nice work there Syriilian, Well done!


----------



## prracer6

lookin good Master Syr


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

looks awesome syr!







you need to do a mod for me~


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Greetings, Teufelhunden.

Hmm... I understand the terminology that you use, but I am having a hard time envisioning it... would you try again... sorry... I'm kinda slow sometimes.

As for the Velcro, indeed I agree with you.

Maybe I should just not worry about the mechanical fasteners and go with the Velcro.

Thanks for your input.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Ah... now I see what you meant.

Yes, indeed that would have worked. Sadly I cut the little guys limbs off as the mounting needs to be completely different than the stock configuration.

_Note to self:_ On the next project, make all custom internal parts FIRST, then design the case around them.










I just saw the above or I would have answered sooner.

I've done things like this sooo many times (on other types of projects).

If you use velcro, use the black stuff and maybe cover the entire backside in strips of it. This way it blends in with the case and most likely, noone will notice it. The stuff I used in Goliath is outstanding. Its super thin and a ton stronger than anything else I've used, including the 3m.

Regardless, whether you use the velcro or figure out another solution, I'm sure the end-result will be art.


----------



## WBaS

I think the velcro should work just fine, but then again... I'm pretty noob when it comes to modding. Although! I did actually mod my case yesterday by cutting out some fan grills to improve air flow and acoustics.

Where is this reservoir going again? On the back? Would the velcro be visible?


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the feedback guys... I'm still undecided.

I thought that if I slept on it, that a choice would present itself...not.

I'm kinda gravitating toward mechanical fastening as it is more "permanent".

If I did use the Velcro, it would not be visible as the mounting point is tucked back in the case, and the black of the Velcro would not be noticeable against the black acrylic.

But then again, the Velcro would give the whole kit-n-kaboodle a slightly lower profile...

Gah!... lol @ me and my indecisiveness .

I'll take a nap at work and sleep on it some more.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thanks for the feedback guys... I'm still undecided.

I thought that if I slept on it, that a choice would present itself...not.

I'm kinda gravitating toward mechanical fastening as it is more "permanent".

If I did use the Velcro, it would not be visible as the mounting point is tucked back in the case, and the black of the Velcro would not be noticeable against the black acrylic.

But then again, the Velcro would give the whole kit-n-kaboodle a slightly lower profile...

Gah!... lol @ me and my indecisiveness .

I'll take a nap at work and sleep on it some more.









My vote is for velcro. That marine grade stuff should be sturdy enough.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks coffeejunky.










Yeah. The Velcro is sturdy enough.

We'll find out tonight when I get home and "just do it".

Lol. Sometimes my paralysis from analysis drives me up the wall.


----------



## CyberDruid

I know the feeling. I'm staring at it right now...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I know the feeling. I'm staring at it right now...

The UnlikelyHero build?

I just noticed you posted a comment on time-frames.

Not only do I empathize, but I also sympathize, relate and suffer the same malady.

GAH! It's friggin' maddening.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I vote for velcro. That marine grade you sent me is awesome stuff.

Also, have you pre-ordered Left 4 Dead Syrillian? The demo comes out in an hour for those who pre-ordered.


----------



## radodrill

I personally would try to do it with mechanical fasteners rather than velcro.

If I could see detail pics of where it's supposed to go I might be able to come up with some ideas


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I vote for velcro. That marine grade you sent me is awesome stuff.

Also, have you pre-ordered Left 4 Dead Syrillian? The demo comes out in an hour for those who pre-ordered.

Indeed that stuff is like something NASA would use to hold multi-stage rockets together.

Sadly, I have no more and I can't seem to find it locally.

L4D ~ Gonna do that sometime this week as I have to go to the Mall (shivers in fear ~ that place freaks me out sooooo many people all leaking emotion). Generally I make it akin to a surgical strike.

AAAAAAAHHHH!!! I can't wait to blast some Zombies. I'm such a dork... I've watched the videos so many times I have the entire scenes memorized.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I personally would try to do it with mechanical fasteners rather than velcro.

If I could see detail pics of where it's supposed to go I might be able to come up with some ideas

And Sir Rado throws a wrench in the works









...just kiddin' Sir Rado. I'm not surprised that you would gravitate toward mechanical fasteners considering your history and skill-set.

No offense to Velcro, but the alternative is more "sophisticated".... hope I don't get a flaming for that comment.

I'll post a pic this evening. Here is another factor: If I go with Velcro and do not like it, I can remove it and use the alternative....


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i hate to toss another one in there, but personally i gravitate towards the mechanical fastener.
something about velcro and adhessive just doesnt seem right after all the thought in work that went into the case.
just my


----------



## Dragoon

I'd go for the mechanical fasteners. Seems alot more reliable imo.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I'll drop in another vote for mechanical fasteners. I think they'll look cleaner and more sophisticated - as you put it. The Velcro is a a great, quick solution, but I'd think that after all the time and effort you put into this beautiful thing, that you'd want to go for the best-looking and professional-looking solution, even if it takes a little longer to do. I know you want to get this done and all, but now's not the time to rush things.


----------



## radodrill

Yeah Velcro is too much like the Barnstormer's standby (chewing gum and bailing wire) or the handyman's secret weapon (Duct tape).

Having a background in Mechanical Engineering it's obvious that I'd opt for the more secure mounting option.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
Yeah Velcro is too much like the Barnstormer's standby (chewing gum and bailing wire) or the handyman's secret weapon (Duct tape).

Having a background in Mechanical Engineering it's obvious that I'd opt for the more secure mounting option.

What's your Mechanical Engineering background? I'll be graduating in December from Clarkson University with a double in Mech. E. and Aero. E.


----------



## ocZcc

Looking good syr









Josh


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
What's your Mechanical Engineering background? I'll be graduating in December from Clarkson University with a double in Mech. E. and Aero. E.

I got a dual bachelors in Mech. E. and Aero. E. in 2005 here at WVU (West Virginia University) and currently working on finishing up my Masters degree in Mech. E.

Have you taken the FE exam yet? I took it in the spring of 2006 and passed it on my first attempt with a max of 2 hrs of studying







(just skimmed through the downloadable review book (supplied as a reference during the exam) to see where stuff was.

Now to an interesting video


Plane lands safely with 1 wing


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

that would be mighy impressive if it was real


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
that would be mighy impressive if it was real









QFT


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I got a dual bachelors in Mech. E. and Aero. E. in 2005 here at WVU (West Virginia University) and currently working on finishing up my Masters degree in Mech. E.

Have you taken the FE exam yet? I took it in the spring of 2006 and passed it on my first attempt with a max of 2 hrs of studying







(just skimmed through the downloadable review book (supplied as a reference during the exam) to see where stuff was.

Now to an interesting video

Plane lands safely with 1 wing

I have not taken the FE exam. In all honesty I wasn't planning on it. Perhaps if it's truly necessary for employment, but other than that, I don't see a need to pay for a license I'm not using. It's cool to see another person with the same degree







What are your plans after your masters?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
that would be mighy impressive if it was real










Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
QFT









I don't get it... what's not real about it?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 

I don't get it... what's not real about it?

1. Its a model - No registration numbers on the tail.
2. Everything from 0:50 looks obviously CG'd


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
1. Its a model - No registration numbers on the tail.
2. Everything from 0:50 looks obviously CG'd

Ah ok. Yeah I see what you're saying now. However, if you look up the A-10 ,"The aircraft is designed to fly with one engine, one tail, one elevator and half a wing torn off."


----------



## Syrillian

Wow.... I dunno enough about CG or doctoring stuff, but that sure was amazing.

...and the Warthog.. the sound of one of those beasts thundering overhead to decimate enemy cavalry is nothing short of an anthem.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Wow.... I dunno enough about CG or doctoring stuff, but that sure was amazing.

...and the Warthog.. the sound of one of those beasts thundering overhead to decimate enemy cavalry is nothing short of an anthem.


what kind of warthog?









or










and i wasnt aware either flew.


----------



## Syrillian

#2, with wings grafted on to its torso.










lol...actually the A-10 (aka Warthog)


----------



## coffeejunky

This one is real too, honest -

  
 YouTube - Ferias na praia


----------



## WBaS

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*   This one is real too, honest -
YouTube - Ferias na praia  
LOL That would be amazing...

Although this one is supposedly real. My professor showed us the video when talking about control surfaces and how extreme the 747 is.

  
 YouTube - Boeing extreme landing


----------



## legoman786

RANDOM POST FOR 5000th!!!

GO ME!

Now, if I can do something about my rep count


----------



## radodrill

Regarding the 1 winged landing video; I'm not sure if it's real or fake, but from an aerodynamic standpoint, it is possible (however, this does not rule out the possibility of it having been an RC aircraft). I read comments on some sites that claimed that the plane was rolling the wrong way when the wing snapped and when the plane was righted just before landing. Yet most people do not realize/know that most aerobatic aircraft have symmetric airfoils (for maneuverability) and significantly more thrust than the weight of the aircraft (allowing vertical climbs), whereas most conventional aircraft have chambered airfoils to provide better lift and stability and the thrust of the engines is only designed to counter the drag and not be greater than the weight of the plane.
It is apparent that in the moments before the wing break the aircraft was pulled into an inverted position then rolled to get it into an upright stance and during the roll the wing snapped in the direction opposite the roll. Also, during the landing the plane is brought in in a knife edge stance (common skill of stunt pilots) which is possible in an aerobatic aircraft due to the high thrust:weight ratio and relies on the thrust of the engine to keep it aloft (notice the upward angle of the fuselage) and just before landing the one can see the aileron in the upward position (seen as right due to the 90 degree orientation of the plane) which would roll the plane to the left additionally one can also hear that the engine was throttled down at the same moment as the roll which would result in the plane losing lift and dropping down to the ground.

All I'm saying is that it is physically and aerodynamically possible in an aerobatic aircraft (full size or scale RC model) so CGI would not be necessary to create such a video. Some people claim that the flight was done with an RC plane and at the moment of landing the video was blurred to transition to an actual aircraft; yet if this were the case one would notice a scale difference in the background, also, oftentimes rapid action is not easily picked up during digital conversions (either in a digital camcorder, during A/D conversions, or during video compression) and is thus blurred.

So is it possible that it actually happened? Yes
Is it possible that it was faked and/or staged? Yes
So there's bound to be arguments about the reality and with what we know ATM it's hard to state conclusively if it's real or fake

In terms of the 747 landing that WBaS posted; That is a common technique used by airline pilots during crosswind landing. A crosswind will tend to push the aircraft to the side and so the pilot must compensate to keep the plane aligned with the center of the runway. There are actually 2 techniques used. The first is to drop the wing on the windward side such that the downwind wing is producing more lift to keep the plane on course; this dictates the maximum crosswind landing conditions for the aircraft such that the wingtip and/or engines do not contact the ground during landing. The other technique (shown in the video) is to put the aircraft into a crabbed position where the nose of the plane is pointing into the wind and then yawed in line with the runway just before touchdown.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
I have not taken the FE exam. In all honesty I wasn't planning on it. Perhaps if it's truly necessary for employment, but other than that, I don't see a need to pay for a license I'm not using. It's cool to see another person with the same degree







What are your plans after your masters?

Here in WV they offer fee waivers for the FE if you can prove that you are a full time college student; so I did not have to pay for it. Having the PE certification can result in better job placement with more responsibilities. I'm currently wanting to get into the doctoral program in Industrial Engineering (since that's the department in which my professor is).


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Regarding the 1 winged landing video; I'm not sure if it's real or fake, but from an aerodynamic standpoint, it is possible (however, this does not rule out the possibility of it having been an RC aircraft). I read comments on some sites that claimed that the plane was rolling the wrong way when the wing snapped and when the plane was righted just before landing. Yet most people do not realize/know that most aerobatic aircraft have symmetric airfoils (for maneuverability) and significantly more thrust than the weight of the aircraft (allowing vertical climbs), whereas most conventional aircraft have chambered airfoils to provide better lift and stability and the thrust of the engines is only designed to counter the drag and not be greater than the weight of the plane.
It is apparent that in the moments before the wing break the aircraft was pulled into an inverted position then rolled to get it into an upright stance and during the roll the wing snapped in the direction opposite the roll. Also, during the landing the plane is brought in in a knife edge stance (common skill of stunt pilots) which is possible in an aerobatic aircraft due to the high thrust:weight ratio and relies on the thrust of the engine to keep it aloft (notice the upward angle of the fuselage) and just before landing the one can see the aileron in the upward position (seen as right due to the 90 degree orientation of the plane) which would roll the plane to the left additionally one can also hear that the engine was throttled down at the same moment as the roll which would result in the plane losing lift and dropping down to the ground.

All I'm saying is that it is physically and aerodynamically possible in an aerobatic aircraft (full size or scale RC model) so CGI would not be necessary to create such a video. Some people claim that the flight was done with an RC plane and at the moment of landing the video was blurred to transition to an actual aircraft; yet if this were the case one would notice a scale difference in the background, also, oftentimes rapid action is not easily picked up during digital conversions (either in a digital camcorder, during A/D conversions, or during video compression) and is thus blurred.

So is it possible that it actually happened? Yes
Is it possible that it was faked and/or staged? Yes
So there's bound to be arguments about the reality and with what we know ATM it's hard to state conclusively if it's real or fake

In terms of the 747 landing that WBaS posted; That is a common technique used by airline pilots during crosswind landing. A crosswind will tend to push the aircraft to the side and so the pilot must compensate to keep the plane aligned with the center of the runway. There are actually 2 techniques used. The first is to drop the wing on the windward side such that the downwind wing is producing more lift to keep the plane on course; this dictates the maximum crosswind landing conditions for the aircraft such that the wingtip and/or engines do not contact the ground during landing. The other technique (shown in the video) is to put the aircraft into a crabbed position where the nose of the plane is pointing into the wind and then yawed in line with the runway just before touchdown.

Here in WV they offer fee waivers for the FE if you can prove that you are a full time college student; so I did not have to pay for it. Having the PE certification can result in better job placement with more responsibilities. I'm currently wanting to get into the doctoral program in Industrial Engineering (since that's the department in which my professor is).


It's funny that we're having this conversation today because in about 1hr 20 minutes I have an exam in my Aircraft Stability and Control course. lol

Anyways, thanks for the informational post. I do agree with you on the video so I'm glad I wasn't the only one that thought it was possible (not necessarily true however, could go either way)...


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Ima pimp yo ride dawg


----------



## TnB= Gir

@TehPwn: LOL, I love that.

@ Syrillian. Hurry up and pre-order L4D! Look at what you're missing out on! Decapitation by shotgun. Cheeyeah.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


@TehPwn: LOL, I love that.

@ Syrillian. Hurry up and pre-order L4D! Look at what you're missing out on! Decapitation by shotgun. Cheeyeah.











Oh wow







Brutal headshot

Your personal rating for that game is?...


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Oh wow







Brutal headshot

Your personal rating for that game is?...










I can't count high enough to rate L4D.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i think im going to pre-order it tonight.
can i get in on this with anyone?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*












Bwahahahahahahahaaa!

HAhahah

ahhaha!

HA!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Bwahahahahahahahaaa!

HAhahah

ahhaha!

HA!









I think Syrillian has official gone crazy (or did that happen a long time ago?







)


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I can't count high enough to rate L4D.

Good enough. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
i think im going to pre-order it tonight.
can i get in on this with anyone?

I'm going to order it ASAP, if anyone is interested in some L4D rampage let me know


















Syr? Are you alright? lol


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 







I think Syrillian has official gone crazy (or did that happen a long time ago?







)

that time is long past.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
i think im going to pre-order it tonight.
can i get in on this with anyone?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Good enough. lol

I'm going to order it ASAP, if anyone is interested in some L4D rampage let me know


















Syr? Are you alright? lol

See HERE


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
It's funny that we're having this conversation today because in about 1hr 20 minutes I have an exam in my Aircraft Stability and Control course. lol

Anyways, thanks for the informational post. I do agree with you on the video so I'm glad I wasn't the only one that thought it was possible (not necessarily true however, could go either way)...

yeah it's nice to know that I'm not the only one who thinks it's possible; notice how all the fake comments died after I made that post







In several of the comments I've read on various sites there were some people who stated that most of the acrobatic pilots they know believe it's real.

There are many things in life where people will believe it's fake or impossible until they see it for themselves.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
yeah it's nice to know that I'm not the only one who thinks it's possible; notice how all the fake comments died after I made that post







In several of the comments I've read on various sites there were some people who stated that most of the acrobatic pilots they know believe it's real.

There are many things in life where people will believe it's fake or impossible until they see it for themselves.

I agree it is real (as far as a model) on the whole - I am a model aircraft enthusiast (don't own one but have access to one) and have seen manourvres similar to the ending sequence. But the ending is totally fake form 0:50 onwards - It looks like CGI - and it doesn't fit with physics. Theres no way to land smoothly from a tailslide like that. Plus the canopy goes up all wrong.


----------



## nategr8ns

gir do you have a prerelease or something?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im not doubting you rado that it is indeed possible but and i still stand by my statement.
from the appearance of the video at 49 second to 56 seconds just screams CGI to me.
and the whole video seems kinda staged to me if you will.
sounds like only 2 people in the vicinity and they yell "run" but no one so much as moves.
then after the pilot gets out they say "damn" as if wanting to see a crash.
and if you look at 51 and 52 seconds, the 'pilot' is nicely seated(not rattled) sitting perfectly still with what appears to be no back rest.
and same with at 53 and 54 when its settled down, you get a perfect silhouette of a 'person'.

sorry, but this video just screams doctored to me.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


See HERE



Awesomeness, just posted there, thanks coffee


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


I agree it is real (as far as a model) on the whole - I am a model aircraft enthusiast (don't own one but have access to one) and have seen manourvres similar to the ending sequence. But the ending is totally fake form 0:50 onwards - It looks like CGI - and it doesn't fit with physics. Theres no way to land smoothly from a tailslide like that. Plus the canopy goes up all wrong.


What exactly from 0:50 on do you feel defies physics? How so do you think the canopy opens incorrectly?

The landing was by no means a smooth one (notice how it jumped). If you pay close attention to the landing sequence, the plane comes in on a knife edge (not a tail slide) using the yaw angle to "pitch" up the aircraft to control the altitude of aircraft; then cuts the throttle allowing gravity to bring down the plane while still maintaining forward momentum; then during the drop the plane is rolled to the left (horizontal) using the aileron.

Also bear in mind that the reason why RC models can often do these sorts of stunts is that they are built much like an aerobatic plane; i.e. large thrust:weight ration (generally 3+; typically RC engines have a lot more thrust than what would be scale for that given aircraft) and the use of symmetric or minimally chambered airfoils (symmetric and flat bottom airfoils are common on RC planes due to ease of production). I've stressed numerous times that the plane depicted in the video is an aerobatic aircraft; as this would be impossible in anything except for an aerobatic plane (with symmetric airfoils) or an RC plane with aerobatic characteristics.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


gir do you have a prerelease or something?


Demo was released today for those who pre-ordered the game. Becomes available for everyone else on the 11th. Full game releases on the 18th.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


and if you look at 51 and 52 seconds, the 'pilot' is nicely seated(not rattled) sitting perfectly still with what appears to be no back rest.
and same with at 53 and 54 when its settled down, you get a perfect silhouette of a 'person'.


Typically aerobatic and stunt pilots are strapped into their seats with a 4-point or 5-point harness, which would prevent their body from moving much if at all.

A plausible explanation for the lack of people is that it could have been a private practice session. It appears to me to be at a small rural either private or regional airport (notice the lack of markings on the side of the paved strip beside which the plane landed).

All I'm arguing is that it is physically possible for it to have actually occurred with an aerobatic plane flown by a person. I'm not saying that it was not staged, doctored, etc.

Edit: for the sake of curiosity I'm going to try to show this video to several professors in the aerospace engineering department and get their opinion on it


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


All I'm arguing is that it is physically possible for it to have actually occurred with an aerobatic plane flown by a person. I'm not saying that it was not staged, doctored, etc.


ah, but what im arguing is that this particular peice looks doctored and or staged to me, im not commenting on the fact that is it possible as i said in my other comment.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


ah, but what im arguing is that this particular peice looks doctored and or staged to me, im not commenting on the fact that is it possible as i said in my other comment.


OK we're cool







it's just that on many places I see most people arguing that it's fake because they think it's physically impossible


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

were cool








those stunt planes are built to do stuff that would be impossible for a standard plane, that and im sure a skilled enough pilot could pull off some crazy stuff if their life depended on it.


----------



## nategr8ns

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Curious find imo. Would this happen to be any of you guys?


----------



## Syrillian

Nate ~ notme.







but man.... the derivative one just slays me.









Oh Doods... I love these last few pages as they are about 2 of my most favoritest thangs: Flying (falling counts too) and blasting Zombies.... does it get any better than that? I venture to say, "No."

Were it a reality, I would pay top-dollar to vacation in Ravenholm.









Imma gonna go take a picture of the res, and I'll be back shortly for some more input if ya'll are so inclined.


----------



## McStuff

Hey syr, after getting some advice from peeps on ocn, I fixed my guitar. All it needed was a bridge raise.

And if you liked the derivative one, you'll enjoy this bumper sticker: http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/...s/3192/?cpg=ab


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Oh Doods... I love these last few pages as they are about 2 of my most favoritest thangs: Flying (falling counts too) and blasting Zombies.... does it get any better than that? I venture to say, "No."

Imma gonna go take a picture of the res, and I'll be back shortly for some more input if ya'll are so inclined.

I love flying and aircraft









and hurry back with those pics


----------



## nategr8ns

oh god, I would be so spooked if I had to live in Ravenholm for a weekend...
As long as I had that shotgun-bearing preacher guy in the same building as me I'd feel a little safer, but still...

Fast zombies creep me out.


----------



## WBaS

Hey radodrill, I'd be interested in hearing what the professors say about it. I can see why some people would argue it's fake, but as you said, most people will call it fake because they don't understand. I am in no way saying that we (the people in this post) are ignorant. Personally, I don't think it's fake, but I guess there is no real way of telling. lol

I had to laugh about the fact that we have 3 conversations going in this thread... zombies, flying, and modding. lol Quite the interesting mix...


----------



## Syrillian

Here is the mounting (approximate) point for the reservoir:










So... whatdya ya'll think?

P.S.

*McStuff* ~ Righteous! Glad you got yer axe sussed out.









...now shred!









erm... how about Joe Satriani's "Ice 9"









*Nate* ~ Yeah, those guys are really kinda freaky, and Father Gregory is Righteous Dood.
Have you ever tried the SMOD? It is one of the most extensive make-overs for HL2. The best part..."bullet time"


----------



## WBaS

Hey Syrillian, can we get a picture of the rest of the case? It's kind of hard for me to picture the reservoir in a different spot from such a close shot.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
P.S.

*McStuff* ~ Righteous! Glad you got yer axe sussed out.









...now shred!









erm... how about Joe Satriani's "Ice 9"










Ya, I'll get right on being instantly amazing








Syrillian's word of the day: Righteous


----------



## radodrill

While we're on the topic of flying; here's some video of the world's largest aircraft currently in service; the Antonov AN-225. I've read that a second is scheduled to be completed by the end of this year.


YouTube - Antonov An-225 Mriya (Amazing facts)


----------



## McStuff

Well if we're going to continue on the topic of flying. My dad thought up the idea of him and I going to Nellis Air Force Base for the Thunderbird's season ender. It also makes up for the fact that he's the only person going to Pensacola for the Blue Angel's homecoming show.


----------



## radodrill

Regarding the res mounting; I could come up with a way of doing it with mechanical fasteners that do not protrude to the outside of the case. all you would have to do is bond a 1/2" piece of acrylic to the side of the res (opposite the 2 barb threads) then bond brackets to the inside of the back panel that would be just above and below the res; this would allow you to screw through the brackets and into the block you bonded to the res.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Hey radodrill, I'd be interested in hearing what the professors say about it. I can see why some people would argue it's fake, but as you said, most people will call it fake because they don't understand. I am in no way saying that we (the people in this post) are ignorant. Personally, I don't think it's fake, but I guess there is no real way of telling. lol


I'll try to get the opinions of some of the profs over here and report back









I personally am inclined to believe it to be real; but with technology these days there's always a chance that it was faked and/or doctored in some way shape or form. As such, I'm only making the argument that from an aerodynamic standpoint it is possible in an aerobatic aircraft but I'm refraining from arguing the actuality of the video.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *WBaS*   Hey Syrillian, can we get a picture of the rest of the case? It's kind of hard for me to picture the reservoir in a different spot from such a close shot.  
Here is another image taken awhile ago. The only thing is there is only one place the reservoir can go.... it's just that I am being indecisive about which way to mount it.










Note that the res will sit "deeper" if I use the Velcro, and the Velcro will not be visible.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *McStuff*   Ya, I'll get right on being instantly amazing








Syrillian's word of the day: Righteous  










I imagine that you will.

Speaking of "righteous":

  
 YouTube - Crossroads (1986) duel  



 

Rado ~Holy smokes, that is a behemoth isn't it?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Well if we're going to continue on the topic of flying. My dad thought up the idea of him and I going to Nellis Air Force Base for the Thunderbird's season ender. It also makes up for the fact that he's the only person going to Pensacola for the Blue Angel's homecoming show.


You're lucky to be able to go to all these nice airshows; I wish I had that opportunity


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Well if we're going to continue on the topic of flying. My dad thought up the idea of him and I going to Nellis Air Force Base for the Thunderbird's season ender. It also makes up for the fact that he's the only person going to Pensacola for the Blue Angel's homecoming show.


Awesome, have fun!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


While we're on the topic of flying; here's some video of the world's largest aircraft currently in service; the Antonov AN-225. I've read that a second is scheduled to be completed by the end of this year.

YouTube - Antonov An-225 Mriya (Amazing facts)

YouTube - Antonov 225 Takeoff - six engined monster

YouTube - Shuttle Buran & Antonov AN225 Mriya


Impressive. Just think of how much fuel that burns!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Impressive. Just think of how much fuel that burns!


18 tonnes/hr


----------



## legoman786

So I got back form my 3 min interview (fer rel?) and they aren't hiring till January (training starts then). It was pointless, but then again, it wasn't *all* that pointless.

So until then... I'm picking up some odd jobs, oh how I hate them.

Oh and love the sexiness of the case man.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


So I got back form my 3 min interview (fer rel?) and they aren't hiring till January (training starts then). It was pointless, but then again, it wasn't *all* that pointless.

So until then... I'm picking up some odd jobs, oh how I hate them.

Oh and love the sexiness of the case man.


"Never surrender"

Kudos to you for going, and more of it to you for keepin' on.

I'm sorry to year that you hate your odd jobs... may I ask the nature of them?

P.S.

Rado ~ 18 tonnes!?!?! Sweet Mama of Jeebus!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


P.S.

Rado ~ 18 tonnes!?!?! Sweet Mama of Jeebus!










and a fuel capacity of 280+ tonnes

maximum payload of 250 tonnes

Total of 32 tires and remarkable less weight per tire than a 747


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


"Never surrender"

Kudos to you for going, and more of it to you for keepin' on.

I'm sorry to year that you hate your odd jobs... may I ask the nature of them?










I'm gonna have to put on some durable armor for the real pressure that I'm gonna get for the stuff that's gonna come towards me with family issues.

My odd jobs vary in nature, thus, my natural dislike for them. When I have a job, I like it to be just one job for a longer period of time.

Right now, I'm just shifting through the Employment Guide for some super temporary jobs until training starts.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*









I'm gonna have to put on some durable armor for the real pressure that I'm gonna get for the stuff that's gonna come towards me with family issues.

My odd jobs vary in nature, thus, my natural dislike for them. When I have a job, I like it to be just one job for a longer period of time.

Right now, I'm just shifting through the Employment Guide for some super temporary jobs until training starts.


Have you registered with any Temp Services? They are certainly not ideal by any stretch of the imagination, but they can help you pull in a few bucks on a temporary basis. Sometimes the job/assignment can become permanent, but that usually is after 90 days (approx.), and there may be a "buyout" fee that the Employer may need to pay to the Temp Service.

Do you have a digital Resume? ... distribute it on sites like Monster.com ?

I've never done that, but it might be worth the time to open up as many avenues and doors as possible.

Hang in there Bud.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Have you registered with any Temp Services? They are certainly not ideal by any stretch of the imagination, but they can help you pull in a few bucks on a temporary basis. Sometimes the job/assignment can become permanent, but that usually is after 90 days (approx.), and there may be a "buyout" fee that the Employer may need to pay to the Temp Service.

Do you have a digital Resume? ... distribute it on sites like Monster.com ?

I've never done that, but it might be worth the time to open up as many avenues and doors as possible.

Hang in there Bud.











No, I haven't. I do have a resume, but not yet finished. I was hoping to have it finished before my interview this morning, but that didn't happen. So, until next time. All I need is a cover sheet and references.

I could always go back to my old boss (ugh), how I despise the car retail industry. Plus, used car retail is going down because of the recession. I'm looking for a fairly stable job right now, and people are always gonna have complaints, but I can't start there until Jan.









Meh, I'll figure something out.


----------



## radodrill

Just a side note, But I just downloaded the video of the 1 winged landing and played it back at 1/8 speed and noticed some interesting things.

1) at the top of the climb when the plane is just starting the roll out of inverted flight one can actually see that the right wing starts to deflect downwards (about a second before it comes off)
2) when coming in on the knife edge before landing, the plane is actually using cross-control aileron and elevator to keep it straight in addition to the rudder control to maintain the yawed nose up attitude
3) just before touching down one can clearly see the aileron come up to produce a left roll

If this were CGI then I wonder why they'd go through the painstaking effort to add those details that aren't noticeable when it's being played at normal speed.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
You're lucky to be able to go to all these nice airshows; I wish I had that opportunity

It's a lot of fun. Although everywhere in Las Vegas smells of smoke


----------



## WBaS

Wow radodrill, 18tons/hr!?? That's insane, but I figured it'd be a lot.

Perhaps they would put all those details in the CGI just for people like you! lol I think it's funny that the video sparked such a large tangent of flight discussion. Yay for cool things!

*waiting for Syrillian to post more pictures...*


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*Nate* ~ Yeah, those guys are really kinda freaky, and Father Gregory is Righteous Dood.
Have you ever tried the SMOD? It is one of the most extensive make-overs for HL2. The best part..."bullet time"









Never even heard of it! The only half-life 2 mod I've used is Cinematic Mod. By mod I mean actually a modification to HL2, not a separate game.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
Just a side note, But I just downloaded the video of the 1 winged landing and played it back at 1/8 speed and noticed some interesting things.

1) at the top of the climb when the plane is just starting the roll out of inverted flight one can actually see that the right wing starts to deflect downwards (about a second before it comes off)
2) when coming in on the knife edge before landing, the plane is actually using cross-control aileron and elevator to keep it straight in addition to the rudder control to maintain the yawed nose up attitude
3) just before touching down one can clearly see the aileron come up to produce a left roll

If this were CGI then I wonder why they'd go through the painstaking effort to add those details that aren't noticeable when it's being played at normal speed.

Thats the idea of CGI. Its constucted pretty much frame by frame.
Also notice at 0:24 the plane has no tail wheel.
But on landing it does.
Also its a viral ad campaign for this site BTW -
http://www.killathrill.de/start.action


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Ok, Leatherneck, how's this?



















I don't Know if you have adequate clearance to the left and right in order to facilitate the hold-downs. If you do, you can use tapped holes for the fasteners so it still looks clean from the back.

Oh, and I'd probably use some type of material between the two acrylics to ensure there's no slipping (maybe a silicone pad). Or, you can make a third hold-down for the bottom or the res, this way you can "slip" it in and out from the top without removing the fasteners.

I'm not sure if this is feasable or not but an idea for you to play with. GL


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
Never even heard of it! The only half-life 2 mod I've used is Cinematic Mod. By mod I mean actually a modification to HL2, not a separate game.

Indeed, the SMOD is an overhaul to the actual game itself (same story and game), and like other mods will show in your STEAM account when installed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
Ok, Leatherneck, how's this?



















I don't Know if you have adequate clearance to the left and right in order to facilitate the hold-downs. If you do, you can use tapped holes for the fasteners so it still looks clean from the back.

Oh, and I'd probably use some type of material between the two acrylics to ensure there's no slipping (maybe a silicone pad). Or, you can make a third hold-down for the bottom or the res, this way you can "slip" it in and out from the top without removing the fasteners.

I'm not sure if this is feasable or not but an idea for you to play with. GL

Thank you for taking the time to consider a solution to the mounting.

+









I'm not certain if I have the clearances required for the brackets that you suggest as there is a cove-piece that runs the vertical line where the 2 panels meet... I'll ponder on it throughout the day.

Again, thanks for taking the time.

P.S.

HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Also notice at 0:24 the plane has no tail wheel.

could be obscured by being far away from the viewpoint, having little contrast against the dark belly of the fuselage, or blurred due to the speed of the aircraft.

On an interesting note, I've shown the video to a few professors thus far and one of them said that since aerobatic planes are very lightweight and way overpowered and overwinged that certainly if a pilot could stabilize the the rolling and get the wing vertical it would be possible to fly on the fuselage and land it as shown on the video. However, the fact that the aircraft drops out of the field of view a few times makes it hard to say for sure that it's real or rule out the possibility of a model having been subbed in.

Another professor's reaction for hastily watching it was:
when the wing snapped -- not good, missing a wing
when the plane is flying on the fuselage -- is that a model, that looks like a model
when the canopy opens -- bull----

yet another prof looked at it and will review it in detail when he has more time and get back to me; he's probably also going to forward it to a former faculty member who's also an aerobatic pilot and owns a Pitts Special and possible some other people to try to get their opinions on it.

I'll try to get the opinions of a few more professors over here as well; maybe WBaS can try to do the same.

I guess that fact stands that there's always someone who'll say something is fake even if it's know to be real and vice versa.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
could be obscured by being far away from the viewpoint, having little contrast against the dark belly of the fuselage, or blurred due to the speed of the aircraft.

On an interesting note, I've shown the video to a few professors thus far and one of them said that since aerobatic planes are very lightweight and way overpowered and overwinged that certainly if a pilot could stabilize the the rolling and get the wing vertical it would be possible to fly on the fuselage and land it as shown on the video. However, the fact that the aircraft drops out of the field of view a few times makes it hard to say for sure that it's real or rule out the possibility of a model having been subbed in.

Another professor's reaction for hastily watching it was:
when the wing snapped -- not good, missing a wing
when the plane is flying on the fuselage -- is that a model, that looks like a model
when the canopy opens -- bull----

yet another prof looked at it and will review it in detail when he has more time and get back to me; he's probably also going to forward it to a former faculty member who's also an aerobatic pilot and owns a Pitts Special and possible some other people to try to get their opinions on it.

I'll try to get the opinions of a few more professors over here as well; maybe WBaS can try to do the same.

I guess that fact stands that there's always someone who'll say something is fake even if it's know to be real and vice versa.

I agree with prof #2.
But _theoretically_ a plan can land with only one wing - it just happens that in this case IMO it is CG'd - This is probably based more so on my knowledge of CGI than my knowledge of aerodynamics.
Everytime there is a pixelised blur, or the plane goes out of view marks a transition from one sequence to another.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

what video are you guys talking about??? I watched the first 3 on the last page but have no idea what you guys speak of


----------



## coffeejunky

I think i've just found a non-CGI'd genuine 1 wing landing -


YouTube - Jim Bourke One Wing Landing


----------



## prracer6

That last video was generated


----------



## XFreeRollerX

yeah I really don't think that is real. Not to mention the absolutely horrible camera man. Zoom out please???? sheesh


----------



## radodrill

Well I heard back from Prof #3; the aerobatic pilot who formerly was faculty here claimed to have seen the video before and said it was a model. and Prof #3 after reviewing the video thinks it's fake.

So the moral of the story is that with the right plane (either real or model since the laws of flight are the same for both regular and scale model aircraft) it is physically possible; but as of now it appears that that particular video is likely a put-up quite possibly with a model aircraft.

I did find out that James Anderson claims to have been the pilot and flown the flight shown. His site reports his plane to be an Akro Tech Giles G-300 with a modified Lycoming 6-cyl Boxer engine that puts out 475HP and has a weight of 650kg. The site also states that it is still undergoing certification (which would explain the plane lacking registration numbers on the tail as a plane can only be registered once it has been certified)

Just for the sake of curiosity I'm going to send a message to him asking for more details about the incident and specifications (if possible schematics) of the airplane.

Please remember that I am merely arguing that it is physically possible for the right aircraft to do what is seen in the video (and I have seen no evidence to indicate otherwise); but I have yet to see any conclusive evidence to prove if it was CGI, a model, a real plane, or a combination thereof that was shown in flight and as of now I am not ruling out any of those options

Some things in my mind that are against the validity of it are that I have not found any news bits about it (either in English or in German; and the supposed pilot resides in Germany) and to a lesser extent that the plane is not always in view (making it more possible for substitutions to have been made).


----------



## radodrill

Oh and here's another conversation piece to keep things going

  
 Octopus Vs Shark: Who is Top Predator?


----------



## Syrillian

Wow... that was a change of gears.

In regards to the Airplane Vidoes: Rado, I tip my hat to your dogged pursuit of "truth"... now if only our Government(s) were that determined...

Huh... Shark vs. Octopus... did not seem like much of a fight.

Thing is that, was probably the first experience of that nature that the Shark ever experienced. It was entirely unprepared as it was completely out of the creatures realm of reality, however that it is percieved (that's just guessin'and messin').

That octopus must be hella strong, as the shark could only wiggle about feebly; there was no thrashing.

Okay, I'm off to install a reservoir and fill/bleed some loops.


----------



## Ducky

Yeah syr, quick dicking around


----------



## CyberDruid

Get Octopus on that loop!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


In regards to the Airplane Vidoes: Rado, I tip my hat to your dogged pursuit of "truth"... now if only our Government(s) were that determined...


Yes; one cannot just blindly believe the first thing one reads, sees, and/or hears; it's always best to try to gather the information for multiple sources and build an educated interpretation. It's often apparent that different news agencies will put a different spin on a story such that the average person would interpret it differently based on where they're getting the news; tis is even more so the case when one source is a translation from a different language.

Similarly with the video of the plane losing it's wing; based on my knowledge of aerodynamics (and effects of control surface movements), airfoil design, and typical design of aerobatic/stunt aircraft I was able to determine that physically the events would be possible (and the videos of RC models confirm that with the appropriate aircraft design a plane with one wing can fly on the fuselage with some control-ability). Yet, the fact that it's possible does not discount the chance of there having been some falsification so I do not want to rule out those possibilities without knowing more about the incident. So to get various perspectives about it I'm trying to see what kind of information I can get from the person who is supposed to have flown the plane when the incident seen in the video occurred. This is also why I've maintained a questioning stance about it having been CGI; to try to get people to justify what aspects leads them to believe it to be CG rather than a model or a real aircraft. *A person's opinion is just a hypothesis unless they have further details/information/etc to back up their position.*


----------



## Syrillian

*Fans incognito:*

I removed the faux carbon fiber stickers and replaced them with a flat black contact paper.

*Original:*










*Replaced:*



















â€¦imho, that is â€œbetterâ€.

*CPU Loop:*



















*This is the loop-support/tube protector for the tubing that needs to a pass from one side of the case to the other.*





































*Working on cable management:*










*PSU-side shot through the window to get an idea of what the tubing will look like. The loose piece that is seen will be attached to the outlet on the CPU-loop radiator.*










*CPU Loop Reservoir:*

I used a small piece of acrylic that was about 1/8â€ thicker than the head-height on the bolt so that I could counter-sink it and keep if flush, which was a requirement. I mixed some 2-part epoxy and epoxied the bolt in the counter-sunk hole to ensure that I would be able to tighten the thumb-screw from the outside without the bolt spinning freely in the hole. The piece was then bonded to the backside of the reservoir.










*Mounted:*










*Thumbscrew (female) on the backside:*










_â€œThank you for the replies and opinions on this particular part of the build.â€_


----------



## WBaS

That's looking pretty sweet Syr! The thumbscrew doesn't look bad and I'm sure that will be convenient. So when are you shipping this to my house?







(I wish!)


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


_"Thank you for the replies and opinions on this particular part of the build."_


On this part and as well as the rest I think of it as an absolute masterpiece. I haven't seen very many builds (maybe just not surfing enough, I doubt it) where a stock res has been modified to that extent and the mounting solution turned out stellar! The fans look much better with black contact paper imho, this build is mind blowing! What's left before the final assembly if you don't mind me asking? Can't wait to see it lit up!


----------



## radodrill

Looking good







and the thumb nut isn't very obtrusive


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yea, that thumbscrew 'taint so bad!

Me like.


----------



## pjlietz

Looking great Syr!


----------



## Syrillian

Uhmmm... can I get someone to explain something to me?

For the life of me I can not comprehend This thread.

As you can see I have made a couple of inane posts.... I swear I'm not drunk, I just can't seem to understand what is being stated. Each time that I read it I am interpreting it differently.










....I think I'm losing it.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Uhmmm... can I get someone to explain something to me?

For the life of me I can not comprehend This thread.

As you can see I have made a couple of inane posts.... I swear I'm not drunk, I just can't seem to understand what is being stated. Each time that I read it I am interpreting it differently.










....I think I'm losing it.










lol

hmm to me it seems that B-80 is angry that he cant post topics on OCN that don't have to do with computers/tech. (probably got an infraction, or a couple threads shut down)...

Your two posts are a little confusing since they basically contradict themselves..


----------



## Syrillian

Yeah... it's wierd.

I feel like I'm caught in the doldrums of incomprehension. It's not that I mind making an ass of myself, it's just that I'm not sure what is going on.


----------



## xlastshotx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yeah... it's wierd.

I feel like I'm caught in the doldrums of incomprehension. It's not that I mind making an ass of myself, it's just that I'm not sure what is going on.


lol haha.... wait later?


----------



## WBaS

lol Syrillian.... it's just as xlastshotx said, basically B-80 wants to talk about some of the things that are against the TOS, such as politics. B-80 doesn't see why you can't talk about these things even in the off topic forum.


----------



## Syrillian

okay, thanks.

erm... I think I need to go back to assembling the loops on my build.


----------



## WBaS

It's ok Syrillian. They say there is a fine line between genius and insanity. I'd say you're pretty genius although you do have your insane moments... lol


----------



## YOSHIBA

Wowwowowowowowowowowww


----------



## nafljhy

i like what you did to that microres! sooo awesome! i want to steal it syr.


----------



## Dragoon

Someone needs paper towel...









As always Syr, brilliant work.









Cheers!


----------



## wastedtime

I need some paper towel too









Brilliant work as usual Syr


----------



## nafljhy

haha yea.. i need some more. do you have any extras again dragoon? i've been drooling day and day out here.. ><


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Dang, that looks awesome man. Thanks for the update









How do you draft up such ideas?? are they on paper or some kind of medium or do you just think of this stuff as you go lol


----------



## xHassassin

Woo! It's mostly done!









Anyways, is it me, or is there a bunch more noise in the pictures than there used to be?


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Fan-freaking-tastic! I'm loving how this build is coming together and +1 for your creativity with the res. Your attention to detail is what most craftsmen lack today.


----------



## radodrill

Using the contact form on James Andersson's website I just sent him a message requesting more information about the incident shown in the video under discussion and also asked for specifications of the aircraft (if possible also schematics) in particular of how the wing is secured to the fuselage and what kind of control linkages are used for the aileron.

I'm very curious what (if any) response I get and if it may shed some light into how the video was really made; i.e. provide proof of the authenticity or indications as to how it could have been faked etc. etc.

The information listed on his website indicates that it was an _Akro Tech_ Giles G-300 that when purchased did not include an engine and was not certified. He states that he modified a Lycoming 6-cylinder Boxer engine (with 475 HP) to fit into the aircraft and also modified the airframe itself to increase the size of the ailerons and decrease the weight down to 650kg. He also states that the plane is currently in the certification process, which means that it is not registered (a plane can only be registered if it's certified) and as such would have not registration numbers on the tail.


----------



## Syrillian

WBaS, YOSHIBA, nafljhy, Dragoon, wastedtime, tr8rjohnk, Rado:










Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
Dang, that looks awesome man. Thanks for the update









How do you draft up such ideas?? are they on paper or some kind of medium or do you just think of this stuff as you go lol

Mostly in my head.

There were a couple of builds in the past that I used Sketchup to do a rough mock-up. Now I just start with an idea of what the project is supposed to do (design aspects) and what it might look like and start cutting.

I did draw a to-scale picture of the front panel for this build as the entire concept is centered around the front panel and the variety of radiators, fans and blanks can be attached.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Woo! It's mostly done!









Anyways, is it me, or is there a bunch more noise in the pictures than there used to be?










Yes. Sorry.









I was messing with the ISO and various filters.... I'll try to keep the loud ones to a minimum.


----------



## Syrillian

*Radiators and Fans*

*Prepped and ready to Rock:*









_Note: There are 2 different-depth of fans on the radiators._

*Mounted:*










*GPU Loop*

*Filling and Bleeding:*




























Tomorrow: The CPU Loop.


----------



## hiiyah777

Syrillian, you never cease to amaze me....


----------



## repo_man

**has not read through numerous pages of posts since my last log in**

OMG, you have the loop in now!














Looking great man!

Side note, I just got home and your hinges were on my door step. I'll get started on them tomorrow, I have some catching up to you to do I see!

+cookie for hardwork!


----------



## nafljhy

syr, might i inquire as to why the two different depths for the fans?

great work! the black contact paper does work better too!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


**has not read through numerous pages of posts since my last log in**

OMG, you have the loop in now!














Looking great man!

Side note, I just got home and your hinges were on my door step. I'll get started on them tomorrow, I have some catching up to you to do I see!

+cookie for hardwork!










We missed you.









Oh, and Syr - you get a +cookie from me too.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


We missed you.









Oh, and Syr - you get a +cookie from me too.



















I missed you guys too!

OT: Geez, I have soooo many posts to catch up on


----------



## Syrillian

*Text update:*

I decided that simply could not wait until tomorrow to install the CPU loop.

I mounted the second radiator, hooked up the tubing, filled the loop, and now it is bleeding... actually they are both bleeding.

Tomorrow I will wire it to the PSU in the case and fire it up to see what happens.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


Syrillian, you never cease to amaze me....


_/\\_ "Thank you, hiyah"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


**has not read through numerous pages of posts since my last log in**

OMG, you have the loop in now!














Looking great man!

Side note, I just got home and your hinges were on my door step. I'll get started on them tomorrow, I have some catching up to you to do I see!

+cookie for hardwork!




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


syr, might i inquire as to why the two different depths for the fans?

great work! the black contact paper does work better too!


I thought that there would be an issue with the pumps and the fans not fitting, but in the end I could have used Panaflo's all-around....oh... and I only have 2 others, not 4









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


We missed you.









Oh, and Syr - you get a +cookie from me too.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*










I missed you guys too!


awwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....

"Welcome back, Repo!"


----------



## TnB= Gir

So pretty


----------



## Dragoon

It's so sweet that it makes me









You sir, get a +cookie from me too.


----------



## pjlietz

Great work Syr! Are you dyeing the water with anything or are you going to leave the fluid clear?


----------



## ocZcc

Awesome syr









Josh


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, fellow crazed enthusiasts....

*PJ* ~ This time I am going "au natural" ~ distilled water and 2-drops of poison.

*Text update:*

Good news: The initial loop installation yields no leaks, and the loops are essentially ready to move heat.

I'll be back in a little bit with a small update.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## repo_man

Yay!!! No leaks! Go go go!

I'm heading out to begin work on your hinges. I should be able to start a mini log in a few hours for ya.


----------



## Syrillian

*CPU Loop*

*Filling and bleeding:*

I raised the elevation of the EK150 res as I found that I could use the funnel as a "chalk" to hold the door open while filled the loop.




























*"Ebon Wall"*










Next is to make some custom extensions for the fans that are mounted at the bottom of the radiators. both sets are wired the same way, so I will need 2 identical sets.










Here is a handy way to store all that sleeving:










Today I will try to work on the sleeving of the aforementioned fan cable extensions, tidying things up inside, and taking another look at the gasket for the front-panel door.... needs a little TLC.

I also need to bond the top-bezel:


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Yay!!! No leaks! Go go go!

I'm heading out to begin work on your hinges. I should be able to start a mini log in a few hours for ya.
















_/\\_

Repo, I really appreciate you doing this for me as I know that you have a busy schedule and plenty of your own personal projects. Thank you for sacrificing your time to help me.

*Massive* Bro-Rep for ya


----------



## radodrill

I like the look of those loops running distilled + biocide









When I was using dyes I always had trouble with it separating out and junking things up; now I don't use the dye and if I want color I'll just get some colored (UV active) tubing.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I have been away from this section for far too long. This is simply spectacular. I have to ask - are you married syr? The reason I ask is I can only imagine the length of time I would be in the doghouse if I went to the great lengths to build a one-off case and have my stuff strewn all over the house.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I like the look of those loops running distilled + biocide









When I was using dyes I always had *trouble with it separating out and junking things up*; now I don't use the dye and if I want color I'll just get some colored (UV active) tubing.

Precisely why I am giving it the "Ol' ira-k" mix this time around.

My hope is that between the bronze windows and the red CCFL's that the there will be a slight ruddy hue to the loop.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I have been away from this section for far too long. This is simply spectacular. I have to ask - are you married syr? The reason I ask is I can only imagine the length of time I would be in the doghouse if I went to the great lengths to build a one-off case and have my stuff strewn all over the house.

Heyah, SmasherBasher









YaY! NOT Married









erm... no offense to the Ladies... pairing off is just not my thang...


----------



## ThePope

Wow Syrillian...Your work is outstanding!


----------



## wastedtime

again....

This is soo good. I want a whole bunch of pictures posted when this is done...


----------



## cuy50

Wow. I haven't taken a look at this log in a few days. I don't have anything original to say...just looks amazing...


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Heyah, SmasherBasher









YaY! NOT Married









erm... no offense to the Ladies... pairing off is just not my thang...










Then... $10 hookers?

I would have said $7 hookers, but you have class.


----------



## repo_man

*Build log for the hinges is now up!

Bondo Hinge Log*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
Then... $10 hookers?

*I would have said $7 hookers, but you have class*.


----------



## prracer6

That case is incredible syr. Ill say it again and agian. YOU ARE THE MASTER


----------



## Syrillian

*Fan cable extensions:*



















*
...and I almost forgot that I need a power switch cable:*









Those are the donor parts, not the complete cable.

Well, I think that about does it.

There are some details that need attending to (and I still need to bond the top bezel), but for all intents and purposes: This project is done!










*Punch List:*

Install windows
Bond top bezel
Install power switch
Mount pump stands to case floor
Re-install front panel gasket
Replace Hinges

I will have a final up within a week, but here are some parting shots...



















Thank you all for reading and participating.


----------



## prracer6

wow. that suckers huge


----------



## ocZcc

Awesome syr







well done









Josh


----------



## nafljhy

DANG! those red CCFLs do a really good job on that water! and its sooooooo BIG! (yes, thats what she said.







)


----------



## afzsom

Well done.


----------



## repo_man

Oh it's not over till my hinges are on it, dog goneit! LOL

Syr, can you open up some blinds one day and take some pics, it so dang dark in your batcave


----------



## zlojack

I like!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Ooohh Ohhh

I want one!! PLEASE!!!









jk haha but my word that looks amazing


----------



## wastedtime

That is one sweet build.







. Why not start mass producing it ..









Ohh wait.. or just patent this design.. and lease it to Lian-Li or Silverstone for royalty..


----------



## TnB= Gir

Been a long time comin, kinda weird that I won't be able to expect updates when I wake up in the morning anymore. Yet another work of art Syrillian, I loved watching the progress.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Oh it's not over till my hinges are on it, dog goneit! LOL

Syr, can you open up some blinds one day and take some pics, it so dang dark in your batcave










True. See the list below









...and as for opening shades... "maybe"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
*Build log for the hinges is now up!

Bondo Hinge Log*










WoHoo!

Gonna head on over in a few to check it out!









List of "stuff" to do"

Install windows
Bond top bezel
Install power switch
Mount pump stands to case floor
Re-install front panel gasket
Replace Hinges
...and I think that is about it. Once I have all that done I will take the final pictures.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
Then... $10 hookers?

I would have said $7 hookers, but you have class.









$7.00 !!! oooh...impressive... "high-class" ladies!


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
That case is incredible syr. Ill say it again and agian. YOU ARE THE MASTER

Thank you for the kudos.

I am pleased that I was able to meet one of the best Modders in existence; he has taught me much.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
wow. that suckers huge









...yeah sad.

But! I will have another build-log starting in a month or so...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocZcc* 
Awesome syr







well done









Josh

Danke, Josh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
DANG! those red CCFLs do a really good job on that water! and its sooooooo BIG! (yes, thats what she said.







)

I am also happy with the way they turned out.... now I need to find out if I can actually lift it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
Well done.









Gracias, Amigo.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
I like!

Yay! (seriously)










Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
Ooohh Ohhh

I want one!! PLEASE!!!









jk haha but my word that looks amazing

*high five*










Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
That is one sweet build.







. Why not start mass producing it ..









Ohh wait.. or just patent this design.. and lease it to Lian-Li or Silverstone for royalty..










heh... "lead-time = 1 year"...









Lordy!... I hope that this is the last project that takes this long.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Been a long time comin, kinda weird that I won't be able to expect updates when I wake up in the morning anymore. Yet another work of art Syrillian, I loved watching the progress.










Indeed it has, Girface. Thanks for all the encouragement and distractions along the way.

Oh!...heh!

I played a little L4D today.









Yeah... that was some good ol'-fashioned Zombie-stomping!

On later tonight? tomorrow?


----------



## nategr8ns

+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+








18 for you!

well, actually only 1, but I'd give you 18 if it wasn't considered rep spamming









I love it! (And yes, as stated before, it is a beast of a case!)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+







+








18 for you!

well, actually only 1, but I'd give you 18 if it wasn't considered rep spamming









I love it! (And yes, as stated before, it is a beast of a case!)

rawr!


----------



## YOSHIBA

wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowo wowowowowowowowowowo


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


=

On later tonight? tomorrow?


I sure will be, just send me a message when you're ready.


----------



## prracer6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


But! I will have another build-log starting in a month or so...










Another? Jeez.........I need to get a second job.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Woot just beat L4D on expert with Syrillian and Odyn.










Had fun bruddah!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Woot just beat L4D on expert with Syrillian and Odyn.










Had fun bruddah!










That was a Blast!

I think that was like my 4th time playing online. lol.

...sorry for shooting everyone...


----------



## WBaS

Syrillian I am really at a loss of words. That case is spectacular! It's a freaking beast! It's wonderful! I'm going to be sad when this thread dies out... I've enjoyed following your progress. You, as well as the other talented modders on OCN really inspire me. Perhaps one of these days I will attempt something myself, although I think I'll need to start out with a more simple design.

Well done Syr!


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, WBaS... truly appreciated.









Call me "sappy", but yeah.... there is a bitter-sweetness to it.

Never-the-less I am happy to finally be able to start really tweaking this system as the OC that is on it now is kinda caveman-style and not entirely stable.

Thanks for following along.

*high-five*


----------



## Dragoon

Silentium is the translation of over 8 months of hard work and sheer dedication put into the most complex case I've ever seen, and probably will ever see. Simply flawless.

Epic amount of kudos to you Syrillian







Well done indeed.


----------



## iandroo888

*kick* told u to do those hindges like weeks ago >=[ now its "incomplete" till they are finished >=[ rawr

so hows the overclocking goin









oh. wait. Hi Syrillian ^^ *waves to him from the couch in his living room*







man its cold today T_T


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon*


Silentium is the translation of over 8 months of hard work and sheer dedication put into the most complex case I've ever seen, and probably will ever see. Simply flawless.

Epic amount of kudos to you Syrillian







Well done indeed.











*high-five*

Thanks for the e-boost... it really helps sometimes when the going gets tough.

This one was a doozy, and there were frustrations galore behind the scenes...

...one of these day I will post a pic of me







when I discover that something that I just spent days on will not work, or is unserviceable







.

I appreciate the nod.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


*kick* told u to do those hindges like weeks ago >=[ now its "incomplete" till they are finished >=[ rawr

so hows the overclocking goin









oh. wait. Hi Syrillian ^^ *waves to him from the couch in his living room*







man its cold today T_T


Androo!!

Howdyagetinhere?!?!?









lol... I have not sofa.









Here, have a sitting-mat and the floor.









P.S.

I tool some pics of the BIOS screen(s) and will post them up later so that you hotshots can help an ol' bugger get up to speed. The 3.8 is not stable with Prime, but otherwise seems sturdy enough.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hemingway believed that fewer words were better, so I'll just choose one: Masterpiece.


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*high-five*

Thanks for the e-boost... it really helps sometimes when the going gets tough.

This one was a doozy, and there were frustrations galore behind the scenes...

...one of these day I will post a pic of me







when I discover that something that I just spent days on will not work, or is unserviceable







.

I appreciate the nod.










*high-five*

You got the good fellows here @ OCN to lead you through rough times and troubles you find through out your project.








to you.


----------



## McStuff

Syr: Case looks amazing, and it'll look even better when you dot the i's and cross the t's.

And I'm finally back in San Diego. That was quite the weekend. I've been messing with my guitar a little more to make it the way I want it, and I went and messed it up. I was loosening a string, and I went too far. It came out, and now there's not enough slack to re-string it. Need new strings







In the mean time, I have a lovely 5 string guitar


----------



## whe3ls

lloks good, i wish i had your skills


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
Hemingway believed that fewer words were better, so I'll just choose one: Masterpiece.











_/\\_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
*high-five*

You got the good fellows here @ OCN to lead you through rough times and troubles you find through out your project.








to you.


"Cheers", indeed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Syr: Case looks amazing, and it'll look even better when you dot the i's and cross the t's.

And I'm finally back in San Diego. That was quite the weekend. I've been messing with my guitar a little more to make it the way I want it, and I went and messed it up. I was loosening a string, and I went too far. It came out, and now there's not enough slack to re-string it. Need new strings







In the mean time, I have a lovely 5 string guitar









Thanks McStuff.

lol... you 5-String Bandit, you!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
lol... you 5-String Bandit, you!


















But alas it's not a real 5-string namely a banjo


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thanks McStuff.

lol... you 5-String Bandit, you!



















Got me two sets of strings and a strap:









Surprisingly only 21 bucks and some change. The strings were only 5 bucks a set, so I'm happy. When I got home, I remembered there's a little tool that makes re-stringing a lot quicker







So it's off to the music store tomorrow. At least the music store is way closer than guitar center (place that carried the strings I wanted).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


But alas it's not a real 5-string namely a banjo


But when I re-string it, it'll be much better than a banjo.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Could also be a five-string base.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Could also be a five-string base.


Well I took all the strings off except for one. I forgot to pick up that re-stringing tool, so I'll have to wait until tomorrow to get the new strings on. So I guess that makes it a one string bass (I kept on the low e string).


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*high-five*

Thanks for the e-boost... it really helps sometimes when the going gets tough.

This one was a doozy, and there were frustrations galore behind the scenes...

...one of these day I will post a pic of me







when I discover that something that I just spent days on will not work, or is unserviceable







.

I appreciate the nod.










Androo!!

Howdyagetinhere?!?!?









lol... I have not sofa.









Here, have a sitting-mat and the floor.









P.S.

I tool some pics of the BIOS screen(s) and will post them up later so that you hotshots can help an ol' bugger get up to speed. The 3.8 is not stable with Prime, but otherwise seems sturdy enough.


ooo sitting mat.. *prepares some nice tea*







care to join?


----------



## Syrillian

So I got some of the little things done, bonded to the top bezel, bonded the front panel locks, test-fit the windows.

Tried to use 8.10 Drivers and failed miserably, it really buggered things up but after a couple of hours of removing and cleaning I was able to re-install 8.9.

CPU OC is up to 4.05 GHz, but not "rock-solid" stable...yet; but the voltage is high (1.41 / 1.38 on load).

Temps are quite nice: GPU +4C over ambient, and the CPU is a little warm at idle, but never goes higher than the low 50's when under a load.

I'll get some pictures of the BIOS screen, and perhaps some of you Ladies and Gents could help?










Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


ooo sitting mat.. *prepares some nice tea*







care to join?










"Thank you".


----------



## repo_man

4.05ghz.....


----------



## Indignity




----------



## prracer6

jeez. I want 4.05ghz


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prracer6*


jeez. I want 4.05ghz










Yeah me too, and on a quad nonetheless!


----------



## mega_option101

Keep up the great work Syrillian


----------



## TnB= Gir

Final pics otw? Or are you waiting for the hinges to get back from Repo?








(sorry to cyber-beg)


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, Mega.









Also, thanks for the nods on the OC, but I need to get it "rock solid".

GirFace ~ Yah... we be waitin' on the HoBag...









P.S./OT ~ So when the full version of L4D is realeased will you let me run with you? ...noob that I am...


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thanks, Mega.









Also, thanks for the nods on the OC, but I need to get it "rock solid".

GirFace ~ Yah... we be waitin' on the HoBag...









P.S./OT ~ So when the full version of L4D is realeased will you let me run with you? ...noob that I am...


Looks like you already are mate -
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/38...ams-group.html
See 'team America'
Deffo need final pics...Its not finished yet


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thanks, Mega.









Also, thanks for the nods on the OC, but I need to get it "rock solid".

GirFace ~ Yah... we be waitin' on the HoBag...









*P.S./OT ~ So when the full version of L4D is realeased will you let me run with you? ...noob that I am...*


You betcha old man










And if hobag ever gets the game, he can too.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


You betcha old man









And if hobag ever gets the game, he can too.


how 'bout me?
all the teams with people that i 'know' are full


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


how 'bout me?
all the teams with people that i 'know' are full










Feel free to play whenever you want. Do you have me added on Steam?


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks Gir!









erm... I have "stuff" to do for the next few days, but I plan on clearing as much time as possible when the game is released.


----------



## repo_man

Hobag?!























LOL, well I never! Hmph!








I'm getting TF2 today *hopefully*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

only getting TF2 now?
but L4D is coming out, your a release behind









p.s. ill add you when i get home Gir


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
only getting TF2 now?
but L4D is coming out, your a release behind









p.s. ill add you when i get home Gir

I just don't do zombie type games







Sowwy


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I just don't do zombie type games







Sowwy


















I'm with you on that.
Zombies just don't turn me on.
(In a gaming sense)
I _will_ be getting TF2 soon though...Loads of fun.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
I'm with you on that.
Zombies just don't turn me on.
(In a gaming sense)
I _will_ be getting TF2 soon though...Loads of fun.

Lmao @ you hidden text!

Yea, I don't like horror much at all really. Meh


----------



## nategr8ns

Gir, I added someone named Gir.
Hopefully thats you







.
Feel free to add "stein3" to your friends







.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Hobag?!























LOL, well I never! Hmph!








I'm getting TF2 today *hopefully*









Awwwww... I was just playing









You hobag


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Awwwww... I was just playing









You hobag

lol white...


----------



## repo_man

I bought TF2 yesterday.


----------



## nafljhy

yay! now let's play


----------



## Syrillian

I went for a full-body massage and some meditation time today:














































There is a classic automobile somewhere in there....










*"Change is the law of Life. And those who look only to the past and the present are certain to miss the future."*


----------



## TnB= Gir

Full Body massage?

You dog!









Oh and look who got their Q6600 to 4Ghz!


----------



## Syrillian

It was heaven....


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Full Body massage?

You dog!










Happy ending?


----------



## Syrillian

...not like that you pervs...









oohh... I still feel all mushy and high... gray, listless and idle. The respite from the pain is an oasis to me.


----------



## radodrill

I wonder if the vegetation has gotten into that car to the point where it's beyond restoration


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I wonder if the vegetation has gotten into that car to the point where it's beyond restoration










Chip Foose can save it








Looks really nice Syr...Wish I was there too. I need me some relaxing.


----------



## Syrillian

lol... it used to be a truck... it is now a planter for vegetation only.


----------



## wastedtime

A full body massage ..







. I want one too.....


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wastedtime* 
A full body massage ..







. I want one too.....









I can not recommend it enough. 2 hours of kneading me like a piece of silly-putty really puts things in perspective.


----------



## nategr8ns

sounds like a great time. That place is beautiful!


----------



## iandroo888

makes me wonder. who is strong enuf to get thru those layers of muscles that embodies syrillian. lol..


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
sounds like a great time. That place is beautiful!

Indeed it is.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
makes me wonder. who is strong enuf to get thru those layers of muscles that embodies syrillian. lol..

...a 110 lb pixie whose hands could tear coins in half










She was great


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
makes me wonder. who is strong enuf to get thru those layers of muscles that embodies syrillian. lol..

Syr's twin.


----------



## iandroo888

nah. syr's mom. haha. must have some kinda similarity to have a son like that


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Syr's twin.

...now there is a disturbing thought...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
nah. syr's mom. haha. must have some kinda similarity to have a son like that

Lol... actually I am adopted, so I share no genetic material with my Mother... but she was really strong when she was young as she was raised on a goat-farm in Vermont.


----------



## iandroo888

awww poor sywiwwian. im sure your mom is proud of what you've become. we at OCN are at least







lol


----------



## xlastshotx

Wow that massage/meditation place looks really cool.. I haven't seen trees like that since I went to Canada! Man I need to get a massage, I haven't one since I broke my back... *Goes to make an appointment


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


awww poor sywiwwian. im sure your mom is proud of what you've become. we at OCN are at least







lol


She is now... but between the years of 1986- 1994 she wasn't









I was raised by a peace-loving and well-educated family....

...I did not follow in their footsteps as my life was anything but peaceful, but it was part of the job that I ended up with due to my mis-guided ways as a youth.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


Wow that massage/meditation place looks really cool.. I haven't seen trees like that since I went to Canada! Man I need to get a massage, I haven't one since I broke my back... *Goes to make an appointment


----------



## brandon6199

Dude... Syrillian... that place looks something out of The Last Samurai.

That's awesome lol. I envy you even MORE now. (is that possible??)


----------



## Syrillian

Oh, lol Brandon...

I'm broken, Bro... nothin' to envy here.

But yeah, going to that place reminds me of where I was raised.


----------



## iandroo888

lol last samurai. haha nice nice

*edit*

where u were raised? u were raised in rural japan? xD


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon6199*


Dude... Syrillian... that place looks something out of The Last Samurai.

That's awesome lol. I envy you even MORE now. (is that possible??)




















He's mine, back off tramp!


----------



## iandroo888

*pulls out katana* Prepare to Fight Gir!


----------



## Syrillian

OMG!

ROFL!

(rofl some more)

...more rofl'ing...


----------



## iandroo888

Hiten Mitsurugi Ryu Amekakeru Ryu no Hirameki !


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


Hiten Mitsurugi Ryu Amekakeru Ryu no Hirameki !


Sorry, I don't speak Spanish.


----------



## iandroo888

Japanese!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


Japanese!


Nope, looks like Spanish to me. And trust me, I'm a professional in this matter. I took half a semester of Spanish in 6th grade.


----------



## Syrillian

Heh... you guys are full of it tonight.


----------



## iandroo888

ill trust u as much as prey trusting lions.

*edit*

im bored. im in class. lol. organic chem.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I went for a full-body massage and some meditation time today:

[snip]

*"Change is the law of Life. And those who look only to the past and the present are certain to miss the future."*


Did they laugh at the Asian guy with the camera?

Waite///////(.)\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\












































Joking bro!! <3


----------



## Syrillian

Lol Indy!









Well.. I don't really look Asian... but I was quite the







with my phone-camera.

No one was the wiser....


----------



## brandon6199

This is semi off-topic but... Syrillian, when did you first put together your little workshop, and how much do you think the value of hardware inside of it costs?









I really want to do something like that because I have a room downstairs that I am going to remodel soon and it could use some Syrillian-ish touches. I am not kidding when I say I have dreams about it...


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Sorry, I don't speak Spanish.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Lol Indy!









Well.. I don't really look Asian... but I was quite the







with my phone-camera.

No one was the wiser....










those pictures were taken with a phone?!?!?!?
OMGOMGOMGOMG
what phone?

oh and syr, where(state is fine) do you work and do you need an assistant? I'm probably spending this summer in Washington state incase you live somewhere around there


----------



## Indignity

brandon, I don't think the master has a workshop persay. That's what makes his work additionally amazing.

I think it was somewhere around page 40 he was thinking about overclocking the kitchen table he uses in the back yard.

Syrillian, if you haven't seen the movie Stepbrothers, it's a must see. I think it would be right down your alley. There were a couple parts where I laughed soo hard, I made one of them funny noises as tears rolled down my cheeks. And, I don't really care for Will Ferrell too much.

{edit} nate, I believe that would be his iPhone







... they did something right to make 2 megapixel look that good


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandon6199* 
This is semi off-topic but... Syrillian, when did you first put together your little workshop, and how much do you think the value of hardware inside of it costs?









I really want to do something like that because I have a room downstairs that I am going to remodel soon and it could use some Syrillian-ish touches. I am not kidding when I say I have dreams about it...




















erm... my "workshop" is my little (and I mean little) house, and the small walkway that leads up to it.

I used to use the small dining table until I cut into it with a saw... good thing I am not married as that one would have caused some serious friction... and not of the carnal nature. Now, that table sits outside but it doesn't resemble a table anymore... it's been cut into on more that one occasion, it is covered in over-spray from painting, and is held together with bailing wire.









The large worktable that I have now was a Shipping and Receiving Table that was sent to my company. By accident we received 2 of them, so the Boss-Lady let me take one home! *joy*

It was a godsend, and was free.









I started to assemble more tools a couple of years ago, but before that I did have some basic power tools of the building trade as that is the realm that I seem to have ended up in Life.

As for cost of tools? I'm not sure as many of the items were purchased at Pawn Shops, on ebay or in other spend-thrift places... perhaps US$1k as a guesstimate (?)

but please don't hold me to that as I don't really know, but if you would like a short list to get an idea I will be glad to post one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 









those pictures were taken with a phone?!?!?!?
OMGOMGOMGOMG
what phone?

oh and syr, where(state is fine) do you work and do you need an assistant? I'm probably spending this summer in Washington state incase you live somewhere around there









As Indy stated, it is the i-phone.

It is a "decent" device that I have garnered an appreciation for.

I live in Central California, about 30 minutes from the Coast and and hour north of San Francisco.... exact coordinates are below my avy.

Washington, eh?

Beautiful place. One of my Sisters and her Husband live up in Seattle. I have visited Washington several times, but never lived there.... so very damp, but as I said very beautiful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
brandon, I don't think the master has a workshop persay. That's what makes his work additionally amazing.

I think it was somewhere around page 40 he was thinking about overclocking the kitchen table he uses in the back yard.

Syrillian, if you haven't seen the movie Stepbrothers, it's a must see. I think it would be right down your alley. There were a couple parts where I laughed soo hard, I made one of them funny noises as tears rolled down my cheeks. And, I don't really care for Will Ferrell too much.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCulundlpnQ

{edit} nate, I believe that would be his iPhone







... they did something right to make 2 megapixel look that good









Thanks for chipping in with the answers, Indy







you are certainly attentive to the details.

That movie? Hahahahahaha.... that was great! Yeah, you're right I do need to see it. I was laughing my arse off just watching the trailer


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Sorry, I don't speak Spanish.










Gir at his finest!

And to whoever asked, Syr does work in his house. His _little_ house


----------



## radodrill

I'd be interested in a list of your tools (including manufacturers)

Here's a list of my power tools: And I know people like McStuff will be jealous
 Bosch 18V Hammer Drill
 Bosch 18V Jigsaw
 Bosch 18V 6-1/2" Circular saw
 Bosch 18V Reciprocating saw
 Bosch 18V flashlight
 Bosch 4" x 24" Belt sander
 Bosch 1/2 sheet Finishing sander
 Bosch 1/4 sheet Detail sander
 Bosch 4-1/2" Angle grinder
 Bosch 10" Table saw
 Bosch 2-1/4 HP Router w/ fixed base, plunge base, router table, and edge guide
 Dremel MultiPro (variable speed)


----------



## s1rrah

This build (well, all of your builds really) ... is as bad ass as a ...

Flying Scissor Heel Hook!

...

  
 YouTube - Anderson Silva caught flying scissor heel hook  



 
 ...

Amazing bit of martial arts/kick boxing prowess there, eh?

Ultimate come from behind fight.


----------



## radodrill

Oh and here's a nice movie trailer;

  
 The Dukes of Hazard: The Beginning


----------



## TnB= Gir

Nothing is as WIN as the upcoming Dragon Ball movie. *Puke*


YouTube - Dragon Ball The Movie - REAL Teaser Trailer OFFICIAL 2009 - BEST QUALITY





This is Goku... What the hell were they thinking?


----------



## nafljhy

*cringes at the trailer* sigh.. shoot me.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Nothing is as WIN as the upcoming Dragon Ball movie. *Puke*

YouTube - Dragon Ball The Movie - REAL Teaser Trailer OFFICIAL 2009 - BEST QUALITY

This is Goku... What the hell were they thinking?










Dragon Ball/DBZ/DBGT were like my favourite shows, and this trailer makes me cry


----------



## iandroo888

oh my god. Dragon Ball movie looks like its going to fail. White guy is Gokou. ewww Chow Yun Fat as Master Roshi? thats sweet







man that video is bad quality.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I'd be interested in a list of your tools (including manufacturers)

Here's a list of my power tools: And I know people like McStuff will be jealous
 Bosch 18V Hammer Drill
 Bosch 18V Jigsaw
 Bosch 18V 6-1/2" Circular saw
 Bosch 18V Reciprocating saw
 Bosch 18V flashlight
 Bosch 4" x 24" Belt sander
 Bosch 1/2 sheet Finishing sander
 Bosch 1/4 sheet Detail sander
 Bosch 4-1/2" Angle grinder
 Bosch 10" Table saw
 Bosch 2-1/4 HP Router w/ fixed base, plunge base, router table, and edge guide
 Dremel MultiPro (variable speed)


nice list of tools there. heres mine lolz...

 Sears Craftsman 10" Radial Arm Saw (used like table saw n mitre saw)
 Sears Craftsman Jig Saw (its called a Scroll Saw back in the day ahha)
 Sears Craftsman 3x24" Belt Sander
 Sears Craftsman 1/2 Sheet Sander
 Makita Cordless Drill
 DeWalt Circular Saw
 Sears Craftsman Router & Table
 Coleman Reciprocating Saw
 Black n Decker Rotary Tool
 Sears Craftsman Corded Drill with "bench press" attachment.. (VERY useful)
 Sears Craftsman Corded Drill (two of same drill. one with and w/o attachment) lol..
 Ryobi 10" Mitre Saw
i dont wanna go downstairs to look at the voltages or blade size. haha. 
not all these are mine but these are all the tools i can think of off the top of my head that i have access to as well.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


oh my god. Dragon Ball movie looks like its going to fail. White guy is Gokou. ewww Chow Yun Fat as Master Roshi? thats sweet







man that video is bad quality.

nice list of tools there. heres mine lolz...

 Sears Craftsman 10" Radial Arm Saw (used like table saw n mitre saw)
 Sears Craftsman Jig Saw (its called a Scroll Saw back in the day ahha)
 Sears Craftsman 3x24" Belt Sander
 Sears Craftsman 1/2 Sheet Sander
 Makita Cordless Drill
 DeWalt Circular Saw
 Sears Craftsman Router & Table
 Coleman Reciprocating Saw
 Black n Decker Rotary Tool
 Sears Craftsman Corded Drill with "bench press" attachment.. (VERY useful)
 Sears Craftsman Corded Drill (two of same drill. one with and w/o attachment) lol..
 Ryobi 10" Mitre Saw
i dont wanna go downstairs to look at the voltages or blade size. haha. 
not all these are mine but these are all the tools i can think of off the top of my head that i have access to as well.


My friend's got well over $5000 in DeWalt tools. And then, he's got a 5HP compressor tied to 160 gal (1x 100g, 1x 60g). I don't even want to *begin* estimating total cost of his pneumatic tools.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


nice list of tools there. heres mine lolz...

......

i dont wanna go downstairs to look at the voltages or blade size. haha. 
not all these are mine but these are all the tools i can think of off the top of my head that i have access to as well.


Those were just the ones I personally own; there are some additional ones here around the house that I used to use, but I've since acquired the previously mentioned arsenal.

I forgot to mention I Also have a Bosch 10.8V pocket driver and a Bosch 10.8V I-driver (angle drill)


----------



## iandroo888

crazy >_> i have a small 30gal air compressor :[


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
This build (well, all of your builds really) ... is as bad ass as a ...

Flying Scissor Heel Hook!











Danke, S1r.

Yeah, that was a nice clean takedown... it was a knee/ankle-shredder that could not be ignored.... time to tap out.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
Oh and here's a nice movie trailer;

The Dukes of Hazard: The Beginning

Daisy Duke....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Nothing is as WIN as the upcoming Dragon Ball movie. *Puke*

*hands Girface an airsickness bag whilst keeping one for self*

Ummm... why is Goku a Caucasian?







(no offense)

...oh wait! "They" did this once with Bruce Lee and "Kung Fu"... he was too Asian-looking.









Hahahahahaa... an Asian that is too Asian-looking for a Kung Fu movie!

Hahahahahaha....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
*cringes at the trailer* sigh.. shoot me.

Me first!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
Dragon Ball/DBZ/DBGT were like my favourite shows, and this trailer makes me cry









I would cry too, but I was just shot.... thank goodness!

Nice assortment of tools you have there *Androo*









Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
My friend's got well over $5000 in DeWalt tools. And then, he's got a 5HP compressor tied to 160 gal (1x 100g, 1x 60g). I don't even want to *begin* estimating total cost of his pneumatic tools.











What does your friend do for a living (or whatever he uses his tools for)?

Well... here is my list:

DeWalt DW745 Table Saw
DeWalt 18V circle saw
DeWalt 18V drill
DeWalt angle grinder (never use it)
Bosch 1/2" drill
Bosch Palm-router
Dremel
Craftsman orbital sander
Craftsman 1gal compressor (please don't laugh)
DustDevil vac (little guy)
*Wish I had:*

Full-size table saw and table
scrollsaw
Shop vac
5gal compressor
Drill press
Bench Grinder
Electric planer
Arc welder
Fire extinguisher...

Santa... are you listening?









Also... ever noticed that "Santa" and "Satan" are anagrams?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ever notice Syr doesnt have a fire extinguiser?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


ever notice Syr doesnt have a fire extinguiser?


He doesn't need one. Fire is afraid of him.


----------



## radodrill

My wish list includes:
 scroll saw
 slide miter saw
 Oxy-acety cutting/welding torch
 welders (MIG, TIG, and Electrode)
 Drillpress
 Lathe
 Mill
 Benchtop sander
 Planer
If I had my wish I'd have a fully equipped machine/woodworking shop


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If I had a CNC mill I would be happy.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I'd be interested in a list of your tools (including manufacturers)

Here's a list of my power tools: And I know people like McStuff will be jealous
 Bosch 18V Hammer Drill
 Bosch 18V Jigsaw
 Bosch 18V 6-1/2" Circular saw
 Bosch 18V Reciprocating saw
 Bosch 18V flashlight
 Bosch 4" x 24" Belt sander
 Bosch 1/2 sheet Finishing sander
 Bosch 1/4 sheet Detail sander
 Bosch 4-1/2" Angle grinder
 Bosch 10" Table saw
 Bosch 2-1/4 HP Router w/ fixed base, plunge base, router table, and edge guide
 Dremel MultiPro (variable speed)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


oh my god. Dragon Ball movie looks like its going to fail. White guy is Gokou. ewww Chow Yun Fat as Master Roshi? thats sweet







man that video is bad quality.

nice list of tools there. heres mine lolz...

 Sears Craftsman 10" Radial Arm Saw (used like table saw n mitre saw)
 Sears Craftsman Jig Saw (its called a Scroll Saw back in the day ahha)
 Sears Craftsman 3x24" Belt Sander
 Sears Craftsman 1/2 Sheet Sander
 Makita Cordless Drill
 DeWalt Circular Saw
 Sears Craftsman Router & Table
 Coleman Reciprocating Saw
 Black n Decker Rotary Tool
 Sears Craftsman Corded Drill with "bench press" attachment.. (VERY useful)
 Sears Craftsman Corded Drill (two of same drill. one with and w/o attachment) lol..
 Ryobi 10" Mitre Saw
i dont wanna go downstairs to look at the voltages or blade size. haha. 
not all these are mine but these are all the tools i can think of off the top of my head that i have access to as well.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Danke, S1r.

Well... here is my list:

DeWalt DW745 Table Saw
DeWalt 18V circle saw
DeWalt 18V drill
DeWalt angle grinder (never use it)
Bosch 1/2" drill
Bosch Palm-router
Dremel
Craftsman orbital sander
Craftsman 1gal compressor (please don't laugh)
DustDevil vac (little guy)
*Wish I had:*

Full-size table saw and table
scrollsaw
Shop vac
5gal compressor
Drill press
Bench Grinder
Electric planer
Arc welder
Fire extinguisher...

Santa... are you listening?









Also... ever noticed that "Santa" and "Satan" are anagrams?



















all i have is a round file and flat file and a dermel and a borrowed craftsmen 12v drill


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I have:

-a couple of screwdrivers
-needle-nose pliers
-duct tape


----------



## Syrillian

YouTube - If I Only Had a Brain


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I'd be interested in a list of your tools (including manufacturers)

Here's a list of my power tools: And I know people like McStuff will be jealous


Ya know what, you can just shut your damn face. Does it make you feel good to put down a 15-year-old that doesn't have as many tools you do?


----------



## zacbrain

outside stones, fire, and my hands... oh yeah a drill and dremel of course!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Ya know what, you can just shut your damn face. Does it make you feel good to put down a 15-year-old that doesn't have as many tools you do?


Dood... you have the ONE TOOL that is most important!


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


outside stones, *fire, and my hands*... oh yeah a drill and dremel of course!












Go Zack!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Syrillian, whose turn is it to make the trip to wal mart to pick up McStuffs' tampax pearls?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Syrillian, whose turn is it to make the trip to wal mart to pick up McStuffs' tampax pearls?











DOOD!!

You are so gonna get our arses kicked!


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Dood... you have the ONE TOOL that is most important!



















Ya, I do love my dremel.

@Girface: I see what you did thar. 
@Syr's Reply: Like I have anything on you and gir?


----------



## TnB= Gir

I have all the tools I need.

A corded drill made in the 70's that has a short in it and only turns on for 5 seconds at a time

Metal File

Hot glue gun


----------



## Syrillian

A swift kick to the Family Jewels and a baseball bat will take anyone down.

Gir.... Bro... you slay me....


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I have a nice collection of tools from table saws to exotic hand tools. In the end, none of this matters. A true craftsman works with his hands and whatever is "available" to him at the time.

Creating something deserving of merit without all the "toys" is the mark of talent.

Now, that aside, I do love my "toys".


----------



## Syrillian

Brother John, if your workshop is comparable to your office-space then you must have the dream set-up.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Ya know what, you can just shut your damn face. Does it make you feel good to put down a 15-year-old that doesn't have as many tools you do?


Sorry if I offended you, I didn't mean to do so.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


I have a nice collection of tools from table saws to exotic hand tools. In the end, none of this matters. A true craftsman works with his hands and whatever is "available" to him at the time.

Creating something deserving of merit without all the "toys" is the mark of talent.

Now, that aside, I do love my "toys".










Yes, but...










Are you?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Sorry if I offended you, I didn't mean to do so.










It's like every day: "I love my router, I love my router" Shut up about your router. You know I want one.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Yes, but...










Are you?


*
YES*










Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


It's like every day: "I love my router, I love my router" Shut up about your router. You know I want one.


McStuff... did you have a bad week?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Is that really yours Syrillian?

Dayumm. It even has a coat hanger built in at the top for convenient storage!


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


McStuff... did you have a bad week?











Nah, not really. Just kinda annoyed by rado shoving his router in my face. Just needed a chance to blow off some steam. Rented Casino Royale so I wouldn't be confused when I watch Quantum of Solace, but the dvd is borked.


----------



## Syrillian

No... I don't do firearms anymore.

But if a horde of Zombies was boiling over the hills toward my town I would find one.

And lol... Thanks to you I don't have to do any sit-ups tonight as you are in rare form and keeping me rollin'


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Nah, not really. Just kinda annoyed by rado shoving his router in my face. Just needed a chance to blow off some steam. Rented Casino Royale so I wouldn't be confused when I watch Quantum of Solace, but the dvd is borked.


... for what it is worth I am also jealous of his tools... and other peeps that I won't mention *cough* CD! *cough*.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


You know I want one.


My point exactly, I know you want an assortment of nice tools as well







And sometimes at 15 money and/or parents can get in the way


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


No... I don't do firearms anymore.

But if a horde of Zombies was boiling over the hills toward my town I would find one.

And lol... Thanks to you I don't have to do any sit-ups tonight as you are in rare form and keeping me rollin'










What









I told you well done, not rare. Lemme see your manager.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


What









I told you well done, not rare. Lemme see your manager.












...I wish you were Zoey, and I was 10 years younger


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











...I wish you were Zoey, and I was 10 years younger










Quit starin at my ass.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


... for what it is worth I am also jealous of his tools... and other peeps that I won't mention *cough* CD! *cough*.


Ya, he does have some mighty fine tools. Oh, and I figured now that my guitfiddle is all set up and ready to go, I'd get myself learnin'. I'm gonna start with Money, by Pink Floyd. The bass part is arranged for guitar, so that's where I'm starting at. I just remembered that my dad is at an airshow and has the d2h







I might have to borrow my mom's little coolpix to get some pictures of my guitar.


----------



## Syrillian

GirFace ~









*waits for "car in car" post.*










McS ~ ooohhh... pics would be nice


----------



## McStuff

Nah rado, I mainly just want a router







A scroll saw is also on my list. Two tools I'd love to have.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


He doesn't need one. Fire is afraid of him.


sig worthy


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


GirFace ~









*waits for "car in car" post.*










McS ~ ooohhh... pics would be nice





























ok... fine


----------



## Syrillian

ah... my life is complete.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


... for what it is worth I am also jealous of his tools... and other peeps that I won't mention *cough* CD! *cough*.


At least living with my parents my mom sometimes buys me tools when I need them to do stuff around the house








I'm glad she's willing to get quality tools rather than just the el-cheapo stuff that is kaput after using it just a few times. And since she's German she's partial to German brands such as Bosch.


----------



## McStuff

Pics in a bit. Be warned, they aren't on my normal camera, they're on a little point n' shoot. So they aren't gonna be as good as you might want. As per your request:

































Don't mind the slack, I didn't cut away all off it after I re-strung it:

















Awesome strap:









Amp I'm borrowing:









One of my two guitar music books(Simpsons in the background







):









Me and my axe(Blurry because my hands are a little shaky, and I couldn't use flash):


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Brother John, if your workshop is comparable to your office-space then you must have the dream set-up.


----------



## Syrillian

Sweet Axe, McS.

And look at you, all ready to shred!










I hope you post a video of you playing once you are comfortable with the idea... maybe you already are?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 









I hate you.









[read: OMG! can I be your friend and come over to play with your toys?]










Seriously though. I still have a bruise on my chin from when I first saw your office. It looks like the Study from Wayne Mansion.








<---- yeah... that was me.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Sweet Axe, McS.

And look at you, all ready to shred!










I hope you post a video of you playing once you are comfortable with the idea... maybe you already are?

Sure, I'll post some vids once I get a bit better. The coolpix does videos, and I hope it records audio as well.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Sure, I'll post some vids once I get a bit better. The coolpix does videos, and I hope it records audio as well.

YaY!

Oh man... you get to live MY dream. I so wanted to play the guitar when I was growing up... but, nooooo... I had to play the Oboe









(actually it was a great experience and I am grateful to my Father for it.)


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
YaY!

Oh man... you get to live MY dream. I so wanted to play the guitar when I was growing up... but, nooooo... I had to play the Oboe









(actually it was a great experience and I am grateful to my Father for it.)


I started with trumpet in band. One day I figured I'd start the guitar. And for you, it's never too late to learn. If you really want to, give it a shot.


----------



## arekieh

Final Photo Shoot pl0x???









btw syr. you should send this to MDPC.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Final Photo Shoot pl0x???









btw syr. you should send this to MDPC.


We're waiting for Hobag...erm!...I mean Repo to work his Bondo-wonders.

(no rush, Repo... seriously.)

Actually the waiting on Repo is not the only thing....

Here, have a laugh:

Yesterday I went to install a game on the PC and I could not get the optical drive to work.

After close inspection I realised that it was not hooked up at all... yeah.. no data cable and no power cable (







@ self)

No problem, I have this nice 24" cable that has fluorescent pink sleeving.
I went to cut the plastic off of the IDE cable (yes..."IDE"







) so that I could sleeve it myself and... oh look... I just snipped some of the wires









Well, I could solder them, but I will save that for another day. Now I have another cable, but I still need to sleeve it and install it.

*sigh*


----------



## TnB= Gir

IDE? That still exists?


----------



## nafljhy

haha... sadly, i can't find any slot loading drives that are sata.







so if you want that kind of drive.. gotta get IDE.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


IDE? That still exists?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


haha... sadly, i can't find any slot loading drives that are sata.







so if you want that kind of drive.. gotta get IDE.


...and there you have it.

There is a down-side to the Plextor slot-drive, but I only use them in gaming machines.


----------



## legoman786

Syr, my friend is an electrician of which the company is contracted by Raytheon.

He is also full blood *******.







He was in middle of converting an 88 (or was it 86?) Jimmy into a full blown Dune Buggy.

We took a ride in it... Fun times.


----------



## Syrillian

Lego ! Right On!

One of my ex-GF's was an Okie

Her Dad was AMAZING at building things and converting things... sounds a lot like your friend.


----------



## joemaniaci

Wow, havent checked it out in a long time. . . . . . can my wife have your child, that way he can teach me how to do this?


----------



## arekieh

sssshhhh dont tell anyone








. 
*I have an IDE dvd drive





























this is truly extremely gay because cable management gets that much more annoying







. I should just steal my brothers sata dvd drive. hell never notice anyways. both the same model, just mines ide. lol

Oh syrillian. Off topic. I have a question though.
This is a picture of my mobo:









As you can see. Bottom left of the CPU. theres a 4-pin connector to power the cpu right?
Well my problem is. My PSU is at the bottom of my current case. and will be at the bottom of my new case that will be here in 3 days xD (Silverstone FT01). So basically. the cable for the 4pin connector to the cpu power thingy, is too short to go around the back of the case and come back down. But the GPU is in the way. so i end up having this big black wire going over my gpu and looking like crap. My new case has a window. and i dont want that







. Any ideas how i can fix it? Couldnt find any decently priced extensions in any canadian stores. And i havent tried but i dunno if i can tape it to the rear of the case and bring it up and around. It might work but itll be a tight fit.

Oh and i was about to buy and antec spot cool, i see that you have one and are always talking about it, i wanted to shoot another fan over my nb, would that work decently well?

Sorry for going OT on teh topic just didnt feel like pm'ing, and now im too lazy to copy post








Thanks


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

easiest would be to run the cable between the back of the mobo and the expansion slots, they will fit under any cards, i ran into the same problem.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


easiest would be to run the cable between the back of the mobo and the expansion slots, they will fit under any cards, i ran into the same problem.


isnt the GPU in the way though? I found an extension for a P4, 4 pin so i just ordered two of them, $1 each, but they are unsleeved and all i have is blue sleeving







. w/e ill try them out. But like what do u mean? Underneath the gpu in the very corner?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

there is enough clearance to run it between the card and the mobo.
EDIT: sorry about the 3 second paint job


----------



## Brutuz

There should be enough room.

Someone else posted their axe, I may as well post mine.


----------



## brandon6199

I think the value of the Project Silentium case would be around $1000









/random


----------



## iandroo888

wow! that mobo is a bad layout design. epic fail in the placement of that power connector. @[email protected] yah think the best way is to run it in the |_| slots of the video card IIRC there being one.


----------



## coffeejunky

I still have an IDE DVD drive. _And_ I have a redundant IDE HDD in my case that I never use.
All this talk of tools makes me sad. In my old house my dad had a proper workshop in the garden. We had a drill press, band-saw, two types of lathes (metal and wood) .. 2 vices (metal and wood). And a huge work desk. Plus lots of wood and aluminium stock. Now we've moved we have no room for all the tools, so they're all in storage







. Probably going to get sold.

All I have now is a Vice in our 6'x4' shed and a black and decker 24v battery drill.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 








there is enough clearance to run it between the card and the mobo.
EDIT: sorry about the 3 second paint job









Thank you man. just tried it works. +1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
wow! that mobo is a bad layout design. epic fail in the placement of that power connector. @[email protected] yah think the best way is to run it in the |_| slots of the video card IIRC there being one.

I <3 this mobo, it has a couple bad things, but i dont mind when i can hit 4.1 on my e6750


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
Wow, havent checked it out in a long time. . . . . . can my wife have your child, that way he can teach me how to do this?











um.... uh....er....How does your wife feel about this?

lol.

*Arekieh* ~ YaY for Schubie

*Schubie* ~ Yay You!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
There should be enough room.

Someone else posted their axe, I may as well post mine.



Nice ones, Brutuz.

Do you play well? How long have you played?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandon6199* 
I think the value of the Project Silentium case would be around $1000









/random










Thanks, Brandon.

I'm not sure what the cost of the materials was. Fortunately it was spread out over 8 months so that I could afford to make the case. I've made some guestimates, but I dunno how accurate they are

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
wow! that mobo is a bad layout design. epic fail in the placement of that power connector. @[email protected] yah think the best way is to run it in the |_| slots of the video card IIRC there being one.

Yeah, that is a kinda weird layout.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
I still have an IDE DVD drive. _And_ I have a redundant IDE HDD in my case that I never use.
All this talk of tools makes me sad. In my old house my dad had a proper workshop in the garden. We had a drill press, band-saw, two types of lathes (metal and wood) .. 2 vices (metal and wood). And a huge work desk. Plus lots of wood and aluminium stock. Now we've moved we have no room for all the tools, so they're all in storage







. Probably going to get sold.

All I have now is a Vice in our 6'x4' shed and a black and decker 24v battery drill.











There is no way to save the tools? Maybe just some of them?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
Thank you man. just tried it works. +1

I <3 this mobo, it has a couple bad things, but i dont mind when i can hit 4.1 on my e6750









Is that a stable OC?

I'm having some issues with the sig rig @ 4.0 being completely stable










I'm gonna have to work away at if for awhile.


----------



## arekieh

Yep Stable OC, just a little too hot for my comfort to run 24/7
I ran it with my rig up for a week though with no problems.

4.1Ghz, 998mhz 4-4-4-12 on my ram.
Cpu was ideling at like 47. but loading at around 65-70. Which was a bit too high for me to run constantly. When i ramed up the fans all to high, my temps dropped like 4C/ but the noise was way to loud. meh, cant really tell a difference between 3.8 and 4.1 anyways. 1 second isnt gonna kill me, and now i have blissful silence


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

glad it worked out for you, i ran into a similar issue.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











um.... uh....er....How does your wife feel about this?

lol.


Im sure she won't mind as soon as she sees your biceps.

I bet this case is worth at least $5k, man hours alone, and thats probably just picking a number between $20-30 an hour.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











...I wish you were Zoey, and I was 10 years younger










wait, what? I think I missed an off-topic branch
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*










there is enough clearance to run it between the card and the mobo.
EDIT: sorry about the 3 second paint job










thats what I did for some wires (forget which ones) and it worked for me







(pi say "worked" because my PSU is currently sitting out of my case so there is no cable management)


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
wait, what? Where I think I missed an off-topic branch
















thats what I did for some wires (forget which ones) and it worked for me







(pi say "worked" because my PSU is currently sitting out of my case so there is no cable management)

lolol


----------



## nategr8ns

^ that "where" snuck in there, now that I read it, it doesn't make sense to me









I think I'm awake enough to chat online without making a fool of myself now







.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Thank you man. just tried it works. +1

I <3 this mobo, it has a couple bad things, but i dont mind when i can hit 4.1 on my e6750










oh well. at least your happy with it. thats good. hehe i think i have to run audio wire like that on one of my mobos... kinda of a butt sometimes cuz i forget i need to put it under video cards.. and i have the video cards all put in.. then i realize i have a cable that i need to run under em.. grr haha


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


oh well. at least your happy with it. thats good. hehe i think i have to run audio wire like that on one of my mobos... kinda of a butt sometimes cuz i forget i need to put it under video cards.. and i have the video cards all put in.. then i realize i have a cable that i need to run under em.. grr haha


ya little things like that, make it take me 3hrs to build my pc instead of 30min.
But then again, cable management is a *****.


----------



## iandroo888

lol.. cable management doesnt take hours.. it takes days for me.. haha.. i do it once.. looks good after finished.. then few days later... have a new idea.. redo it again.. haha.. and it just keeps goin and goin and goin...


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
lol.. cable management doesnt take hours.. it takes days for me.. haha.. i do it once.. looks good after finished.. then few days later... have a new idea.. redo it again.. haha.. and it just keeps goin and goin and goin...

lol, and i hate it, when like, i want to swap something out. it wrecks everything, so i have to restart and redo the whole thing, but w/e its actually fun when you imagine the finished product


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
lol, and i hate it, when like, i want to swap something out. it wrecks everything, so i have to restart and redo the whole thing, but w/e its actually fun when you imagine the finished product

I've just started cable management, and man is it a PITA. It takes forever. And I just end up swapping something out.


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. you should try sleeving custom made cables and doing cable management.. it took me 10 hours straight to get it right. i wa so fixated that i skipped dinner







its amazing how tiring and stress inducing cable management is.


----------



## coffeejunky

I'm paranoid about cable management and I don't even have a window in my case, lol







. Every wire that can be sleeved must be sleeved.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
haha.. you should try sleeving custom made cables and doing cable management.. it took me 10 hours straight to get it right. i wa so fixated that i skipped dinner







its amazing how tiring and stress inducing cable management is.

G DAM, i hate sleeving so much, no heatgun = Pain in the ass using heatshrink







, any idea where i can get one for cheap? (in canada







, god canada sucks for that0


----------



## Warfarin88

Most hardware stores will carry heat guns. The cheapest one you can find will be more than sufficient for heatshrink.

Check the paint area. That's usually where they stash them.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


haha.. you should try sleeving custom made cables and doing cable management.. it took me 10 hours straight to get it right. i wa so fixated that i skipped dinner







its amazing how tiring and stress inducing cable management is.


I have no intention of cable sleeving in the near future.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warfarin88*


Most hardware stores will carry heat guns. The cheapest one you can find will be more than sufficient for heatshrink.

Check the paint area. That's usually where they stash them.


awesome thanks


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


I have no intention of cable sleeving in the near future.


Cable sleeving is fun; the only part that sucks is removing the pins from the ATX power headers (MB, EPS, PCI-e)


----------



## iandroo888

what to use to remove the pins? ive tried removing molex pins and they end up not fitting securely after


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


what to use to remove the pins? ive tried removing molex pins and they end up not fitting securely after


There are special tools for removing molex and ATX pins; but even with the tool the ATX pins are still a pain.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


what to use to remove the pins? ive tried removing molex pins and they end up not fitting securely after


Just take a small screwdriver and pry the prongs back out. When you remove them you push the pins in some so they don't catch in the socket as well. Just pry them out a bit before putting the pins back in.


----------



## Syrillian

Wow... you guys have been busy.










Perhaps it is the masochist in me, but I also find the tedium of sleeving to be quite enjoyable.

Also, for the heat-shrink: One of those cheapo torch-lighters from "Quick-E Mart" will do quite well (but it may not last long), and is much easier than using a regular lighter as one can direct the flame downward.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Just take a small screwdriver and pry the prongs back out. When you remove them you push the pins in some so they don't catch in the socket as well. Just pry them out a bit before putting the pins back in.




















A utility knife blade also works well.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Nice ones, Brutuz.

Do you play well? How long have you played?


I've been playing for 3 or 4 years exactly now, I can't remember which though..

I'm pretty average, I never practiced for a year. (Bad Brutuz!)


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









A utility knife blade also works well.

I prefer an exacto knife because of it's small tip. And rado, it's not because of the effort of doing it, it's because of the cost and that I don't have a big desire to do so.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









A utility knife blade also works well.

Or a steak knife if you're cheap like I am,LOL


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Or a steak knife if you're cheap like I am,LOL

you can afford steak knifes and steak! i would use a butter knife







msl:


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
you can afford steak knifes and steak! i would use a butter knife







msl:

LOL, I just have the knife set, not the steak


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
LOL, I just have the knife set, not the steak









A box cutter knife (also called a utility knife) is like 5-7 bucks. I'm sure you've spent much more on other stuff over time. And it's darn useful.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
A box cutter knife (also called a utility knife) is like 5-7 bucks. I'm sure you've spent much more on other stuff over time. And it's darn useful.

I have boxcutters, I'm only joking


----------



## zlojack

I've been out of the loop here...

Where are things at now?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
I've been out of the loop here...

Where are things at now?

Syr has a few minor things to finish on the case. (Rewiring a thing or two and some minor pieces) And I have the hinges for the front door (link to log in sig) that I'm finishing in a few days. Those are the only things holding this up.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


I've been playing for 3 or 4 years exactly now, I can't remember which though..

I'm pretty average, I never practiced for a year. (Bad Brutuz!)


Sweet!

Meh... sometimes walking away from something for awhile is good.









...do you play/practice now?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Syr has a few minor things to finish on the case. (Rewiring a thing or two and some minor pieces) And I have the hinges for the front door (link to log in sig) that I'm finishing in a few days. Those are the only things holding this up.




















I hooked up the Plextor tonight and am in the process of installing steam, then I will install some other games and see if I can get my "Gaming Rig" to actually _game_









lol... the last OS installation (non-RAID iteration [unrelated]) did not do so well


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











I hooked up the Plextor tonight and am in the process of installing steam, then I will install some other games and see if I can get my "Gaming Rig" to actually _game_









lol... the last OS installation (non-RAID iteration [unrelated]) did not do so well










Woo hoo, the plextor is going!


----------



## YOSHIBA




----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA*





Syrillian/Colbert '12


----------



## YOSHIBA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcstuff*


syrillian/colbert '12


hahaha


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
Yep Stable OC, just a little too hot for my comfort to run 24/7
I ran it with my rig up for a week though with no problems.

4.1Ghz, 998mhz 4-4-4-12 on my ram.
Cpu was ideling at like 47. but loading at around 65-70. Which was a bit too high for me to run constantly. When i ramed up the fans all to high, my temps dropped like 4C/ but the noise was way to loud. meh, cant really tell a difference between 3.8 and 4.1 anyways. 1 second isnt gonna kill me, and now i have blissful silence









Nice goin' arekieh.

Well.... Oc'ing is most definitely my weak spot.

Some of you may have noticed that the CPU speed in my sig has been changing... I was jumping the gun on what I thought was stable

Thankfully, *ericeod* was able to point me in the right direction and give me a gentle push to get me going. Thank you, Eric.

Well... things were still shaky. The system was erratic in its stability in both OCCT and Prime95. Sometimes it would run for hours, and at others it would crash within a few minutes (especially with Prime95). It was this way all over the speed-spectrum.

*sigh*

Last night I got fed up with the whole thing and pulled the OCZ RAM out and installed 2 x 1GB Corsair Dominators (PC2 8500).

Now the the system is humming along quite nicely.

Voltage is still too high (1.39), but I will have to work on that.

Now I need to see if I can acquire a decent 2 x 2GB kit of RAM.


----------



## zlojack

Syr, you need to play with the GTLs and Skews to get that chip stable at 470+ FSB

The Rampage can do it.

Don't be afraid to give that NB some volts.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Syr, you need to play with the GTLs and Skews to get that chip stable at 470+ FSB

The Rampage can do it.

Don't be afraid to give that NB some volts.

Indeed.









I have tweaked both reference settings, and have the NB @ 1.59

I think it was the RAM that was being problematic, as now the system is stable all over the speed spectrum, and with lower voltages.


----------



## repo_man

Got some primer on your hinges today









And forgot my camera at my other house


----------



## Syrillian

YaY, Repo!

Again, please do not let this interfere with your studies.... forgive me it I am being presumptuous...

It's just that I know how external pressure can ruin a hobby... I don't want this to happen to you.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


YaY, Repo!

Again, please do not let this interfere with your studies.... forgive me it I am being presumptuous...

It's just that I know how external pressure can ruin a hobby... I don't want this to happen to you.


I _promise_ you it's not interfering with school. Stop treating me like a kid ya old noob







I can handle my work-load!

*Besides, mom is baby-sitting today and it gives me an excuse to be outside,LOL*


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I _promise_ you it's not interfering with school. Stop treating me like a kid ya old noob







I can handle my work-load!

*Besides, mom is baby-sitting today and it gives me an excuse to be outside,LOL*


Sorry...









...In that case, "Hurry up Hobag"









...I'm just kidding.


----------



## Syrillian

So after the saddening revelation that the OCZ kit is kinda wimpy, what do you guys think of This Kit?

Any other recommendations for the sig rig?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Sorry...









...In that case, "Hurry up Hobag"









...I'm just kidding.










Lmao, I need to tell you the background story of that name









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


So after the saddening revelation that the OCZ kit is kinda wimpy, what do you guys think of This Kit?

Any other recommendations for the sig rig?


I've seen the Dominators used here for sure. And I don't know much about any of the ram selections except for the brands/models I see bought here alot, but just me browsing the Egg, perhaps *this* kit or *this* kist? Specifically the second one. I've seen those GSkills on here before as well. And both kits are cheaper.

Again, I'm not RAM expert, nor do I claim to be, I'm just posting alternatives I found. Take that with a grain of salt









Ps - I can haz wimpy OCZ's?


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks Repo.

Bro-Rep for ya









I'll add them to the wish list, as I will most likely make the purchase this week. The 2 x 1 GB kit does not seem to be cutting it all that well with Vista 64.


----------



## coffeejunky

These are reputed to be very good -
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820146789


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you coffee. Added to wish list.

+


----------



## TnB= Gir

You can't go wrong with the G.Skills Syrillian.

Even my little 800Mhz kit can reach 1127Mhz stable.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks GirFace!

Added to wish list and to your Rep.


----------



## Syrillian

oops... sorry about the res.



















Ambient at time of screen-shot was 26C. If I do not have the front door open, then the ambient temps slowly creep upward and the hottest core will ht 55C.

I would still like to lower the VCore, so I will need to whittle away at that.


----------



## nategr8ns

but still, 4ghz quad!
And 55C isn't bad!


----------



## zlojack

Syr I can't recommend that RAM enough! Those Dominators were doing 1133MHz 24/7 stable with 8GB on my old Maximus Formula!

Then they were doing 1147 with 4GB with a FSB of 478.

I highly recommend them.


----------



## repo_man

Log for the hinges has been updated. Should be finished and in the mail back to Syr early this week.


----------



## McStuff

So I sat down for another "messing-around-with-my-guitar" session, and I was having fun bending notes with high distortion. Suddenly it hit me, I could learn Iron Man! So I've started my first real song on electric guitar










YouTube - Iron Man-Black Sabbath-Lyrics Included


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
So I sat down for another "messing-around-with-my-guitar" session, and I was having fun bending notes with high distortion. Suddenly it hit me, I could learn Iron Man! So I've started my first real song on electric guitar









YouTube - Iron Man-Black Sabbath-Lyrics Included

I've been doing those exact same sessions for the last 8 years or so.
If only I could really learn how to play it.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I've been doing those exact same sessions for the last 8 years or so.
If only I could really learn how to play it.

I know a few chords, and have just been messing around for the last couple months. And I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this. Now I finally got around to trying a song.


----------



## brandon6199

Sorry if this has been asked before, but Syrillian, what camera do use for the pictures in the worklog? They look awesome.

And another question









What's the approximate weight of the case? (with all of the hardware installed)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandon6199* 
Sorry if this has been asked before, but Syrillian, what camera do use for the pictures in the worklog? They look awesome.

And another question









What's the approximate weight of the case? (with all of the hardware installed)










Heyah.









The camera is a Canon PowerShot A640, and I use a tripod.

Not really sur about the case weight. This one "feels" like its wet-weight is about 100-110 lbs (?)...

I don't have a scale, so a guestimate is all I can swing.


----------



## arekieh

110 lb's.... thats almost how much i way..... lol


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

110lbs?


----------



## iandroo888

wow. thats heavy







. expected i guess. normal computer with components is like 60-70 already. syrillians is double the size n acrylic with w/c'ing components..

i want more pictures :[


----------



## Syrillian

Yeah.. it is a heiffer...lol.. "fattie"

Still, it is lighter than Halcyon as that case had a lot more 1/2" acrylic in it.

*Overclocking stability update:*

4.05 stable with 12 hours Prime95 (last night), and 12 hours OCCT (previous night).

*Thanks to ericeod for the help in the OC arena.*

Temps over night never went above 50C on the hottest core, and the coolest was around 44C. I will post screenies along with the final pics.

Androo ~ soon Friend... soon. I will most likely work on the final shots over the Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## prracer6

Thats awsome. That makes me want to go WC more and more


----------



## cuy50

So what is left? Only the hinges right?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hurry up hobag

oh dear, im start to sound like syr.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
hurry up hobag

oh dear, im start to sound like syr.











You see what you've started!


----------



## CattleRustler

did someone say "heffer"
[gets bat]

are we paused on updates waiting for the hinges? just curious.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 









You see what you've started!









Iz sawry repo


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Yeah.. it is a heiffer...lol.. "fattie"

On that note: I have a cookie for the first person who can correctly answer this question (please defend your answer).

What do you get when you cross a heifer with a steer?


----------



## Syrillian

*whines* "It wasn't me, it was Girface!"


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


On that note: I have a cookie for the first person who can correctly answer this question (please defend your answer).

What do you get when you cross a heifer with a steer?


A calf, and a cow that is no longer a virgin?

Defense: reproduction


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


A calf, and a cow that is no longer a virgin?

Defense: reproduction


Nope


----------



## Syrillian

Well... if they _meat_ in a grinder, then you get a hamburger?


----------



## CattleRustler

a steer has no sack, so that cant be right


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


a steer has no sack, so that cant be right










oh yeah...


----------



## radodrill

I see someone is getting quite warm


----------



## Syrillian

Anyone else wanna give this a guess so I'm not the only one making an arse of himself?


----------



## cuy50

Wait....what?


----------



## repo_man

On a seperate train of thought (







) I got the final layers of primer going on the hinges now Syr. I'll let this first coat dry over dinner and put the final on after that. They'll dry overnight and then will be coming your way tomorrow aroundl lunch.

*Finished.* Oorah!


----------



## radodrill

Aww repo you interrupted without even trying to answer the question.


----------



## CattleRustler

ok I'll try to answer:

"you get... dinner?"


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


ok I'll try to answer:

"you get... dinner?"

















nope; try again

p.s. your previous comment was a lot closer


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


On that note: I have a cookie for the first person who can correctly answer this question (please defend your answer).

What do you get when you cross a heifer with a steer?


You get Roseanne and John Goodman?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


You get Roseanne and John Goodman?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


You get *Roseanne* and *John Goodman*?










wrong kind of *heifer* and *steer*


----------



## Syrillian

I dunno...

....maybe it's because I'm vegetarian...









lol


----------



## pjlietz

For real Syr?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
For real Syr?

Yes

(please don't laugh)


----------



## pjlietz

No worries, I wouldn't laugh at you over that... I just never thunk it. With those big muscles of yours and all....


----------



## McStuff

Looks like my FS thread is rather popular. I'll have my own amp in no time.


----------



## radodrill

I will say this, the answer is very simple and logical; don't try to over think it.

and FWIW, it doesn't require an understanding of what cuts of meat come from which animal so a vegetarian should be equally able to answer it as a carnivore or omnivore.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Yes

(please don't laugh)

HAHAHAH. wait what.

why would we laugh @ vegaterians?

, nothing wrong with it. just. darn, no sausage log for syrillian in the mail this year.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
No worries, I wouldn't laugh at you over that... I just never thunk it. With those big muscles of yours and all....

Thanks for not flaming me...









For the record, it is not that I think it is wrong to kill in order to eat... it happens a million times a day; something dies so that something else can live. It is the way of life...

But responsible Stewardship is something entirely different...

I should also add that I love the smell of red meat... but as soon as I try to eat it... I dunno it's a weird involuntary reaction to spit it out. I did eat Chicken every now and then, but that has become less and less over the years.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Looks like my FS thread is rather popular. I'll have my own amp in no time.











And I expect a shredding solo from McS himself









Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I will say this, the answer is very simple and *logical*; don't try to over *think* it.


Well... I'm out....


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
HAHAHAH. wait what.

why would we laugh @ vegaterians?

, nothing wrong with it. just. darn, *no sausage log* for syrillian in the mail this year.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *syrillian* 



















but a lifetime supply of boca burgers!??!


----------



## zlojack

It always comes back to phallic references...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
It always comes back to phallic references...









Males.... we don't know any better.









kinda like the, "that's what she said" thingy...


----------



## radodrill

If I state the answer, I'm sure there will be some who'll say









So are there any others who want to try to answer the question


----------



## repo_man

Just tell us, the suspense is killing me! :bites nails:


----------



## Syrillian

Safe sex?


----------



## brandon6199

Update your sig CPU clock speed, Syr!

CPU
Q9550 @ 4.05


----------



## radodrill

OK here we go,

Q: *What do you get when you cross a heifer with a steer?*

A: Nothing

Reason: A steer is a castrated ox
Heifer = Female cow
Ox = any bovine used as a draft animal (beast of burden; e.g. to pull a plow or cart)

So I guess.....


----------



## zlojack

LOL

That's what she said!

(I'm relegated to the basement right now







- had a little spousal disagreement)


----------



## pjlietz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
LOL

That's what she said!

(I'm relegated to the basement right now







- had a little spousal disagreement)

Lol, at least I'm not alone









But..... All my toys are down here so it's not all bad, lol.


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjlietz* 
Lol, at least I'm not alone









But..... All my toys are down here so it's not all bad, lol.

Well, I'm watching the Leafs.

I'm also down here because this is where the backup rig is.

Mine is in pieces and the mobo and CPU haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Syrillian

RADO!

Dood!... next time I am in Virginia I am taking you out... of the house...

You are too intelligent for your own good... and I mean that in the most respectable of manners.

Lol...the humor was dry... but the cookie was moist.









awww. Did you guys get a time-out?









*Brandon* ~ "Done"


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


RADO!

Dood!... next time I am in Virginia I am taking you out... of the house...

You are too intelligent for your own good... and I mean that in the most respectable of manners.

Lol...the humor was dry... but the cookie was moist.










It's just a bit of information that I've picked up over the years.

And for the record I'm in West Virginia; and it's a few hours to drive to the Virginia border from here.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


It's just a bit of information that I've picked up over the years.

And for the record I'm in *West Virginia*; and it's a few hours to drive to the Virginia border from here.


Noted.









...and whatdya get when you cross an elephant and a rhinoceros?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Noted.









...and whatdya get when you cross an elephant and a rhinoceros?


they are 2 totally different species and cannot be cross-bred.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


they are 2 totally different species and cannot be cross-bred.










Tell that to my pet Zonkey.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Tell that to my pet Zonkey.


at least a donkey and a zebra are both members of the same species; and there are documented cases of zonkeys and zorses


----------



## afzsom

Woop.

100k views on this epic thread.

Epic thread is epic.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


they are 2 totally different species and cannot be cross-bred.










Please disengage your frontal lobe for a minute....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Tell that to my pet Zonkey.


See?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


at least a donkey and a zebra are both members of the same species; and there are documented cases of zonkeys and zorses


...what did I just ask?

...I even said "please"









..."Heliphino" Hahahahaah....hah...........heh

..okey... I'll just shut up now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afzsom*


Woop.

100k views on this epic thread.

Epic thread is epic.


OMG! You're right!


----------



## arekieh

Syrillian moving the thread in another direction







lol,

What do u think about the Silverstone FT01??


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


..."Heliphino" Hahahahaah....hah...........heh

..okey... I'll just shut up now.


... I don't get it...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Syrillian moving the thread in another direction







lol,

What do u think about the Silverstone FT01??


It's nice case, and I like the 180mm topside fan. The only thing that I would change would be the drive cages as they _seem_ to obstruct the airflow. But, that could be solved with a side-intake over the GPU area.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


... I don't get it...










What do you get when you cross an elephant and a rhino?

"eliphino"

(hell if I know)

lol... just a silly one from a loooooooooooooooong time ago...

Funny thing is that the reason I remember is that I was the only one that did not get it, and another kid had to explain it me. heh.


----------



## McStuff

Syr, if you want a video of me, you can put forth some money to my "McStuff's Video Camera Fund"







My mom's little coolpix does video, but I don't know quality. I'll have to do a couple test videos tomorrow. If I do end up posting them, they won't be much.

EDIT: What did zero say to eight?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


It's nice case, and I like the 180mm topside fan. The only thing that I would change would be the drive cages as they _seem_ to obstruct the airflow. But, that could be solved with a side-intake over the GPU area.










What do you get when you cross an elephant and a rhino?

"eliphino"

(hell if I know)

lol... just a silly one from a loooooooooooooooong time ago...

Funny thing is that the reason I remember is that I was the only one that did not get it, and another kid had to explain it me. heh.


Shouldn't it be "elephino" though? lol







It sorta reminds me of "el camino"...


----------



## repo_man

YouTube - Seymour & Pepe  



 
 for Syr


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Shouldn't it be "elephino" though? lol







It sorta reminds me of "el camino"...


"elephino" it is.


----------



## Syrillian

OMG Repo!

Hahahahahahaha....

*
I AM VINDICATED!

RAWWWR!*

"elephino"









that was great. Thanks!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


OMG Repo!

Hahahahahahaha....

*
I AM VINDICATED!

RAWWWR!*

"elephino"









that was great. Thanks!


















Glad to be of service Syr,lol!


----------



## McStuff

Man, my joke totally got skipped over, I feel so rejected


----------



## radodrill

Syrillian said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syrillian*
> 
> 
> What do you get when you cross an elephant and a rhino?
> 
> "eliphino"
> 
> (hell if I know)
> 
> lol... just a silly one from a loooooooooooooooong time ago...
> 
> Funny thing is that the reason I remember is that I was the only one that did not get it, and another kid had to explain it me. heh.
> 
> 
> Yes, but zonkeys and zorses are both possible since zebras, horses, and donkeys are all equines; while elephants and rhinoceroses are different species altogether.


----------



## legoman786

So 2 guys walk into a bar, the third ducks.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


YouTube - Seymour & Pepe

for Syr










my point exactly; it's not funny


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


So 2 guys walk into a bar, the third ducks.


So a baby seal walks into a club....


----------



## radodrill

A panda walks into a a bar and the bartender says they don't serve pandas. the panda replies "can't you at least give me something to eat." so the bartender brings him a sandwich and when the panda finishes he says "OK, now you have to leave." The panda retorts "No I don't" pulls out a gun and fires a few rounds then starts to walk out of the bar. The bartender says "Hey, you can't just shoot this place up then leave." The panda says: "Of course I can, look it up in the dictionary" and walks out. The bartender opens the dictionary and it says: _Panda - eats, shoots, and leaves_


----------



## radodrill

A pizza walks into a bar and sits down; the bartender says "Sorry, we don't serve food here."


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
So a baby seal walks into a club....


----------



## legoman786

3 strings walk into a bar and the bartender says, 'sorry we don't serve strings.' So they leave, but one knots itself and walks back in. Bartender says, "are you a string?" String replies, "'fraid knot."


----------



## CattleRustler

A giraffe walks into a bar and says: "Hey Fellas! The Hi-Balls are on me!"


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
3 strings walk into a bar and the bartender says, 'sorry we don't serve strings.' So they leave, but one knots itself and walks back in. Bartender says, "are you a string?" String replies, "'fraid knot."


Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
A giraffe walks into a bar and says: "Hey Fellas! The Hi-Balls are on me!"











The randomness slaughtered me.


----------



## Syrillian

Well... that took a weird turn.


----------



## radodrill

A man walks into a bar, and finds a friend of his nursing a very large drink. "Fred!" he says. "What is the matter?" Fred slowly looks up from his drink and says, "My wife of thirty years just ran off with my best friend." "But Fred!" exclaims the man. "I'm your best friend!" Fred turns back to his drink. "Not anymore."


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

syr, your threads are the best, you get a nice mix of everything here


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Well... that took a weird turn.











Indeed, a weird turn even for your threads! LOL\\

So a man and his wife go to watch a movie. About half-way through the wife turns to the husband and says, "Honey, I want to go. Can we please leave?" The husband replies, "But we're only halfway through the movie, whats wrong?" She says, "it's the guys next to me, he's masturbating, and he's been doing it for 10mins" He replies "just ignore it, he'll stop soon enough" The wife turns and says "No, you don't understand, he's using _my hand_.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## radodrill

What's the difference between Elton John and Princess Diana?
One's composing, the other is decomposing.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Oh god this thread went from epic sex with my eyes to pwning my brain in physics class








gawd this thread is gawdlike


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Indeed, a weird turn even for your threads! LOL

So a man and his wife go to watch a movie. About half-way through the wife turns to the husband and says, "Honey, I want to go. Can we please leave?" The husband replies, "But we're only halfway through the movie, whats wrong?" She says, "it's the guys next to me, he's masturbating, and he's been doing it for 10mins" He replies "just ignore it, he'll stop soon enough" The wife turns and says "No, you don't understand, he's using _my hand_.


That one made me ROTFL.


----------



## radodrill

******** Professional Engineering Exam*

1. Calculate the smallest limb diameter on a persimmon tree that will support a ten-pound possum.

2. Which of the following cars will rust out the quickest when placed on blocks in your front yard? 


> A) '66 Ford Fairlane,
> B) '69 Chevrolet Chevelle,
> C) '64 Pontiac GTO


3. If your Uncle JW builds a still that operates at capacity of 20 gallons of shine per hour, how many car radiators are necessary to condense the product?

4 A pulpwood cutter has a chain saw that operates at 2700 rpm. The density of the pine trees in a plot to be harvested is 470 per acre. The plot is 2.3 acres in size. The average tree diameter is 14 inches. How many Pabst Blue Ribbons will be consumed in cutting the trees?

5. If every old refrigerator in the state vented its charge of R-12 simultaneously, what would be the decrease in the ozone layer?

6. A front porch is constructed of 2" x 8" pine on 24-inch centers with a field-rock foundation. The span is eight feet and the porch length is 16 feet. The porch floor is 1-inch rough-sawn pine. When the porch collapses, how many hound dogs will be killed?

7. A man owns a house and 3.7 acres of land in a hollow with an average slope of 15 percent. The man has five children. Can each of the children place a mobile home on the man's land?

8. A two-ton pulpwood truck is overloaded and proceeding down a steep grade on a secondary road at 45 mph. The brakes fail. Given the average traffic loading of ******* country roads, how many people will swerve to avoid the truck before it crashes at the bottom of the mountain? For extra credit, how many of the vehicles that swerved will have mufflers and uncracked windshields?

9. A coal mine operates a NFPA Class 1, Division 2, Hazardous Area. The mine employs 120 miners per shift. A gas warning is issued at the beginning of the third shift. How many cartons of unfiltered Camels will be smoked during the shift?

10. How many generations will it take before ******* cattle develop two legs shorter than the others because of grazing along a mountain side?

EXTRA CREDIT

A. If Daisy Duke were the half-sister of both her Uncle Billy Bob, who never had children outside of the immediate family, and her Aunt Lilly Mae who was married to her Cousin Jethro, what would you say her relationship is to Billy Bob and Lilly Mae's illegitimate son Bucky?

B. How many ******** does it take to change a light bulb (not including the one stealing a bulb from the neighbors)?

C. How many widths of red clay brick should the Hatfields use in constructing the walls of their house, knowing the McCoys just purchased a Tomahawk missile at the local skinhead rally?

*Cigarettes and Tampons*

A man walks into a pharmacy and wanders up & down the aisles.
The sales girl notices him and asks him if she can help him.
He answers that he is looking for a box of tampons for his wife.
She directs him down the correct aisle.
A few minutes later, he deposits a huge bag of cotton balls and a ball of string on the counter.
She says, confused, "Sir, I thought you were looking for some tampons for your wife?
He answers, "You see, it's like this, yesterday, I sent my wife to the store
to get me a carton of cigarettes, and she came back with a tin of tobacco and some rolling papers; cause it's sooo-ooo--oo-ooo much cheaper.
So, I figure if I have to roll my own .......... so does she.


----------



## radodrill

Here's some mods that I'm sure McStuff would like


----------



## prracer6

You can always expect more than a build in syr's threads


----------



## CyberDruid

******** Professional Engineering Exam*

1. Calculate the smallest limb diameter on a persimmon tree that will support a ten-pound possum.

'Bout big 'round as mah thumb.

2. Which of the following cars will rust out the quickest when placed on blocks in your front yard?


> A) '66 Ford Fairlane,
> B) '69 Chevrolet Chevelle,
> C) '64 Pontiac GTO


The Chevy of course.

3. If your Uncle JW builds a still that operates at capacity of 20 gallons of shine per hour, how many car radiators are necessary to condense the product?

Depends on how deep and cold the crick is (is this one of them trick questions?)

4 A pulpwood cutter has a chain saw that operates at 2700 rpm. The density of the pine trees in a plot to be harvested is 470 per acre. The plot is 2.3 acres in size. The average tree diameter is 14 inches. How many Pabst Blue Ribbons will be consumed in cutting the trees?

1 case per man per acre _in the Fall_

5. If every old refrigerator in the state vented its charge of R-12 simultaneously, what would be the decrease in the ozone layer?

This is a trick question...there aint no such thing as a hozone layer and you know it.

6. A front porch is constructed of 2" x 8" pine on 24-inch centers with a field-rock foundation. The span is eight feet and the porch length is 16 feet. The porch floor is 1-inch rough-sawn pine. When the porch collapses, how many hound dogs will be killed?

3

7. A man owns a house and 3.7 acres of land in a hollow with an average slope of 15 percent. The man has five children. Can each of the children place a mobile home on the man's land?

Hell yes.

8. A two-ton pulpwood truck is overloaded and proceeding down a steep grade on a secondary road at 45 mph. The brakes fail. Given the average traffic loading of ******* country roads, how many people will swerve to avoid the truck before it crashes at the bottom of the mountain?

7

For extra credit, how many of the vehicles that swerved will have mufflers and uncracked windshields?

2 with mufflers and 3 with uncracked windshields (I could be off a bit)

9. A coal mine operates a NFPA Class 1, Division 2, Hazardous Area. The mine employs 120 miners per shift. A gas warning is issued at the beginning of the third shift. How many cartons of unfiltered Camels will be smoked during the shift?

9

10. How many generations will it take before ******* cattle develop two legs shorter than the others because of grazing along a mountain side?

That don't make no sense. If God'd wanted them cows to have short legs on one side or t'other Hed'd give it to 'em on the Ark.
EXTRA CREDIT

A. If Daisy Duke were the half-sister of both her Uncle Billy Bob, who never had children outside of the immediate family, and her Aunt Lilly Mae who was married to her Cousin Jethro, what would you say her relationship is to Billy Bob and Lilly Mae's illegitimate son Bucky?

His Wife of course.

B. How many ******** does it take to change a light bulb (not including the one stealing a bulb from the neighbors)?

How many is there?

C. How many widths of red clay brick should the Hatfields use in constructing the walls of their house, knowing the McCoys just purchased a Tomahawk missile at the local skinhead rally?

As many as they kin git


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


9. A coal mine operates a NFPA Class 1, Division 2, Hazardous Area. The mine employs 120 miners per shift. A gas warning is issued at the beginning of the third shift. How many cartons of unfiltered Camels will be smoked during the shift?

9


Is that 9 cartons per person? If so, that means 1080 cartons for all 120 miners over the shift; otherwise, it's only 15 cigarettes (less than a pack) per miner over the shift


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


5. If every old refrigerator in the state vented its charge of R-12 simultaneously, what would be the decrease in the ozone layer?

This is a trick question...there aint no such thing as a hozone layer and you know it.










!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


******** Professional Engineering Exam*

*Cigarettes and Tampons*

A man walks into a pharmacy and wanders up & down the aisles.
The sales girl notices him and asks him if she can help him.
He answers that he is looking for a box of tampons for his wife.
She directs him down the correct aisle.
A few minutes later, he deposits a huge bag of cotton balls and a ball of string on the counter.
She says, confused, "Sir, I thought you were looking for some tampons for your wife?
He answers, "You see, it's like this, yesterday, I sent my wife to the store
to get me a carton of cigarettes, and she came back with a tin of tobacco and some rolling papers; cause it's sooo-ooo--oo-ooo much cheaper.
So, I figure if I have to roll my own .......... so does she.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
So I sat down for another "messing-around-with-my-guitar" session, and I was having fun bending notes with high distortion. Suddenly it hit me, I could learn Iron Man! So I've started my first real song on electric guitar









YouTube - Iron Man-Black Sabbath-Lyrics Included

Haha, that's one of the songs I know, I still haven't nailed the solo (I'm more into System of a Down myself, no solos there) but I can play the entire rhythm to the song.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Looks like my FS thread is rather popular. I'll have my own amp in no time.

Be thankful, my amp of 3 years has just blown up on me.









Oh well, at least now I can put the one I made from a kit at our Local Dick Smith electronics in its case.









Also, one of the ads on the bottom of the page has a person that looks a HELL of a lot like the leader of the sports teachers at my school, but he went when I clicked new post.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Be thankful, my amp of 3 years has just blown up on me.









Oh well, at least now I can put the one I made from a kit at our Local Dick Smith electronics in its case.









Also, one of the ads on the bottom of the page has a person that looks a HELL of a lot like the leader of the sports teachers at my school, but he went when I clicked new post.


Sounds like making one from a kit would be fun. How much was it?


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Sounds like making one from a kit would be fun. How much was it?


Not too much, but it took ages to make and then get to sound right.

And it doesn't have overdrive/distortion!







(I really need to learn how to make a simple Overdrive circuit....)


----------



## TnB= Gir

Hurry up hobag, I want pics.


----------



## Krud

awaiting pix so anxiously.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Hurry up hobag, I want pics.











I sent the hinges out yesterday, tis out of my hands! Call upon yonder USPS gods


----------



## McStuff

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Brutuz*   Not too much, but it took ages to make and then get to sound right.

And it doesn't have overdrive/distortion!







(I really need to learn how to make a simple Overdrive circuit....)  
Damn, that doesn't sound like much fun.

And Syr: The camera doesn't record sound, so you're out of luck. I'll get a video camera eventually. But amp is on the top of the list. In the mean time, I'll claim that this is me:

  
 YouTube - Led Zeppelin Ramble On


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Update!


----------



## McStuff

Stupid cable that came with my guitar broke. Now I have to buy one. Luckily mah stuff is actually selling. Plus I still need to pick up an amp.


----------



## Syrillian

Soon!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

!


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Stupid cable that came with my guitar broke. Now I have to buy one. Luckily mah stuff is actually selling. Plus I still need to pick up an amp.


Heh, I decided to save up for a Roland Cube 30X and a Epiphone G-400 rather than do my rig up with a Quad and Water Cooling, God knows I need a good amp and guitar.


----------



## arekieh

OMG, wheres the final shoot ? lol, Syr get off your lazy butt and get those pics


----------



## Syrillian

erm... what case?









Uh.... L4D has just consumed my life.....









This is insanity.

I sat down to earn _Dead Baron_, and the next thing....something like 14 hours had passed.... O....M...G...!

Time warp... for real. This is really, really, really unlike me.

Been trying to hook up with more OCN'ers, and I had a a great time with Lego and FreeRoller, and another fellow that I just met. Thanks guys, that was some serious adrenaline-pumping, heart-pounding carnage.... the dead just can't get dead enough









I really do want to be able to finish all 4 campaigns on Expert, but so far I have only done all 4 on Advanced.

Anyway, thanks for reading my little blurb.... and I hope that this little sickness that I have contracted will only last a short time.

As for the final shots, as soon as the postal-carrier delivers the hinges I will work on replacing them (which may not be a stroll in the park), and then throw some final pics up.

I hope to do that over the long Holiday Weekend (US~Thanksgiving).

okay, time to hook up the IV-drip, place the bed pan under my chair and load and lock...

....So many Zombies, so little time.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


erm... what case?









Uh.... L4D has just consumed my life.....









This is insanity.

I sat down to earn _Dead Baron_, and the next thing....something like 14 hours had passed.... O....M...G...!

Time warp... for real. This is really, really, really unlike me.

Been trying to hook up with more OCN'ers, and I had a a great time with Lego and FreeRoller, and another fellow that I just met. Thanks guys, that was some serious adrenaline-pumping, heart-pounding carnage.... the dead just can't get dead enough









I really do want to be able to finish all 4 campaigns on Expert, but so far I have only done all 4 on Advanced.

Anyway, thanks for reading my little blurb.... and I hope that this little sickness that I have contracted will only last a short time.

As for the final shots, as soon as the postal-carrier delivers the hinges I will work on replacing them (which may not be a stroll in the park), and then throw some final pics up.

I hope to do that over the long Holiday Weekend (US~Thanksgiving).

okay, time to hook up the IV-drip, place the bed pan under my chair and load and lock...

....So many Zombies, so little time.










lolol, havent played l4d yet, i might pick it up now


----------



## Syrillian

arekieh, I do not think that you will regret it.

I wasn't sure about liking it, as I really like a solid story that moves from start to finish.

The developers evidently removed the cut-scenes and made 4 different "movie-campaigns" as the aforementioned scenes were detracting from the co-op game play....but that is just what I heard.

The very beginning of Dead Air is amazing.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *McStuff*  







  
I'll see your seal and raise you a blown up whale. Ive been laughing for 20 minutes and cant stop. 
"   
 Let's blow up a whale!  



 






























The one on Discoverynetworks is much better but it wouldnt work.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## arekieh

lol installing L4D atm. maybe ill play with u syr







. gotta get good first though


----------



## legoman786

I played with Syr, Freeroller, and Tazr... We kept getting hit by that damned Tank... Fun times.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Yeah Syrillian last night's L4D escapade was incredible

The most fun and immersion I have had in any game by far







L4D is 1000% worth every dollar I spent on it.

We gotta sit down again and finish the entire campaign on expert man we were doing so good until those tanks came out







lol


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahah, sounds like a blast, game is so much fun, but i had to take a break, played cod4 again last night for the first time in a week, ran 117-26


----------



## SmasherBasher

If I could ever sell Far Cry 2, I'd buy L4D in a heartbeat.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


Yeah Syrillian last night's L4D escapade was incredible

The most fun and immersion I have had in any game by far







L4D is 1000% worth every dollar I spent on it.

We gotta sit down again and finish the entire campaign on expert man we were doing so good until those tanks came out







lol










That damn tank in the *same dame place*!!









It was seriously pissing me off. We got to the second chapter, but I called it quits like halfway through. Damn work... but without it, I would have never been able to buy L4D.


----------



## iandroo888

man syrillian! no updates? we've been itchin for a complete look of the rig! you should have gotten the hinges by now! we want pix0rz







*poke poke poke* *sits on his sitting mat and waits with a cup of hot tea*


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs




----------



## arekieh

L4D installed but no time to play. hopefully tomorrow.
Is it uber scary? Like dont play it at night ur gonna almost die scary?


----------



## Dragoon

I bought the game through steam and I still didn't play it









I'm feeling like I threw $40 down the can. I'd love to play with you guys, but with being overseas is just plain fail







(>300ms latency). Got to find some OCNers from Europe who want to have some zombie slaughter fun... (Come out, come out... I know you guys are there







)
/OT

Back on topic, Syr, moar updates, looking forward to see that piece of acrylic art in its full glory and complete


----------



## McStuff

I don't have L4D, so I'm gonna change the topic. I've been pondering it over, and I might get a cheap server. Something to back up stuff, and it seems like my dad wants to store pics on it. Nothing special, just some cheap amp dual core, 2gb, 350w psu, etc. Got server 08 free thanks to ms.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Up up and away!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

EDIT: wow, that first image was HUGE


----------



## Syrillian

Sorry for lagging...









I was using Repo as a scapegoat, but the hinges arrived so I can no longer blame him







(just joshin' Repo).

I will paint and post a short update on the hinges before the final. I hope to get it all done over the long weekend, but we'll have to see how the painting goes.

As for L4D... I think I need to head down to the methadone clinic.... I got a reeeeeally big problem: I just can't stop blasting zombies.

Even though I am not very good I have a great time, and I have received about 1/2 of the achievements, including completing all Chapters on Advanced.

There are 2 distinct ways to play (as you all know); stick together (close), and of course the free-for-all zombie blasting-running amok- belly-aching laughing genocide of the Un-dead.

I generally play better as Fireteam support rather than as the Vanguard.

Someday I hope to earn the "What are you tryin' to prove" achievement, but I would need to serve under a good team-leader that could lead us all.

I'm a complete noob to online gaming, but this game kinda changed my outlook in a positive way.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i tried joining a few of your games but they are always full


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i tried joining a few of your games but they are always full










Ditto.

I end up just joining a game in progress.

Last night I did hook up with Lego and iandh at different times.

I didn't do to well last night... not a single escape. The last round I played was Dead Air, and we were sooo close. Bill almost escaped, but as the door to the airlift opened he got jumped by a Hunter.









I need to jump into VCheese's server for some VS... that will be a first for me... never played as a Zombie before.


----------



## McStuff

Syr, Thanksgiving break has given me my modding second wind. I've gotten started planning again. Check in my thread for more detail.


----------



## Valrum

I know this a big off topic, as it would be being 300+ pages from the start, but did you paint the elvish onto the case? I havn't been on for a while, preoccupied with other problems, and I suppose it's a bit late to be talking about the case... but I love the look it has, regardless. Sorry for the late question...


----------



## Syrillian

Well... the good-side is that I have a really nice set of plain finial hinges for my next personal project...

I guess I will go drown my sorrows in Zombie blood, and attempt to accept this unfortunate turn of events wherein I am the sole architect.

btw... I earned "Zombicidal Maniac" yesterday... 3-hours on Death Toll


----------



## coffeejunky

- Ah well...Those hinges do look nice though.

I'm sure some zombie-killing will help you out


----------



## Syrillian

I'm such a moron.









I "thought" I ordered the right size... the worst part? I broke the golden rule of measuring twice.

...that'll learn me. lol.

P.S. Repo, you did a FANTASTIC job on the hinges, and I will be using them on the next project that I plan to start next year once I get some other peeps stuff done.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

...nicely done Syr...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


...nicely done Syr...


yeah....









...typical...

Oh well, this too shall pass.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I'm such a moron.









I "thought" I ordered the right size... the worst part? I broke the golden rule of measuring twice.

...that'll learn me. lol.

P.S. Repo, you did a FANTASTIC job on the hinges, and I will be using them on the next project that I plan to start next year once I get some other peeps stuff done.


You're not a moron. Humans make mistakes. At least we know you're not a cyborg or something







.


----------



## Syrillian

Danke, coffee... *wipes tears from eyes*...*sniff*


----------



## technodanvan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


At least we know you're not a cyborg or something







.


But how can we be sure?


----------



## bentleya




----------



## [PWN]Schubie

its okay syr, we need to give you a hard time when you screw up as you rarely make them, to make us feel better for out constant mistakes.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Maybe I'm just slow minded from being tired.

But I don't get what you did wrong?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

look at the size of the hinges.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I get it now.


----------



## radodrill

Everything in life has it's Pros and Cons;

Pro: The new hinges look amazing








Con: The new hinges are the wrong size









Either way, Silentium is still a work of Art


----------



## brandon6199

Don't worry guys, Syrillian will figure something out!


----------



## ocZcc

that must be really annoying mate. dont worry about it though we all make mistakes and im sure you can sort something out...

Josh


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Perhaps its time to just custom-fabricate your own hinges.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

do i smell carbon fiber hinges in the near future


----------



## McStuff

In case you haven't seen, my new build log can be seen here: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...oke-water.html

Be warned: It's basic, noobishly basic.


----------



## repo_man

Wow Syr! I can't believe that!














It's ok though, they'll look great on the next build!

At least give the watching fans some final shots of the painted hinges. I want to see them, even if they don't fit lol.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Well Syrillian my friend, you may be an old nooblet, but at least when you go to bed at night you can rest in solace knowing that at least you aren't a hobag.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Well Syrillian my friend, you may be an old nooblet, but at least when you go to bed at night you can rest in solace knowing that at least you aren't a hobag.

If Syr is an old nooblet, repo is a hobag, and I used to be a newbie, what am I now?


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Well... the good-side is that I have a really nice set of plain finial hinges for my next personal project...

I guess I will go drown my sorrows in Zombie blood, and attempt to accept this unfortunate turn of events wherein I am the sole architect.

btw... I earned "Zombicidal Maniac" yesterday... 3-hours on Death Toll










There's nothing wrong with those hinges! Add some spacers in there or something and you'll be fine!


----------



## wastedtime

Bummer on the hinges.. but its rare that you mess up. Its human to make mistakes......... we just pick up from there and move on...


----------



## CyberDruid

I'm getting a feeling your project's completion hinges on...uh...some hinges. My suggestion is go back to the ones you decided you didn't like...at least they'll let you put it together...

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Syrillian

No, the hinges will not work... It is not the gap that is the problem as the intended set(s) fit cleanly.

The issue is that the hole pattern has a larger span, but in this case I could re-drill the mounting holes. Over-coming that hurdle is still a moot point as the faces of the hinges are larger. The larger hinge will not sit where it needs as the panel that holds the rads was designed to fit about 3mm below the smaller set.... see the problem?









So, it is as Maestro says: I will simply use the original hinges a pretend that I like them... "the best laid plans of mice and men..."

There is another delay as well. I do not have the 1" 8/32 low-profile bolts that I need, so I will need to order those from McMaster-Carr as no where in town will have any.

Lordy....


----------



## repo_man

Lol, there there Syr. It's otay.


----------



## Indignity

Hi Syriliian!









Has one considered perhaps a black piano hinge? I know it's not very elegant, but maybe a layer of acrylic between the hinges & the panels to accentuate the finish? I've seen that application somewhere and it looked awfully brilliant


----------



## Syrillian

Guys, thanks for the understanding that I muddle my way through life and not tearing me a new one. Jeez... I still can't believe I did that. lol.

*sigh*

Oh well... "Onward"...

Indy ~ A good thought about the piano hinge, indeed TAP sells some 12" clear ones that might do, and the the work-a-round of a joining layer would hide the existing holes quite nicely.







+









...but in this situation one of the design elements was a "quick-release" front panel - radiators and all. This requires a removable pin on the hinge. In truth I suppose I could make my own (see comment to tehpwn), but this project is holding up other peoples projects, and I need to crap or get off the pot.

tehpwn ~ Indeed.








I did try sometime ago, but they were too "_bulky_"... maybe I try again on the next project.

*Update: *I have now ordered the bolts from McMaster-Carr, they are pretty good about shipping so I should have the stuff my Wednesday.


----------



## Hutch

Can't you just get repo to do the same thing to the right sized hinges?


----------



## Syrillian

Heyah, Hutch.









...yeah... just go tossin' in some logic-bomb into my neatly ordered chaos..
















... I jest.

Yeah. You are right. But, there are a couple of things to consider:

About US$50.00 total for modded hinges (purchase, shipping, materials)
Repo was already gracious enough to accept my request the first time...
Also, this project needs to be done so that it can start doing what it was built for: fragging, blasting, and total carnage across the digital realms... no Zombie, Alien or Mutant will be spared...

...the only thing that is saving them at this point is McMaster-Carr


----------



## Hutch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Heyah, Hutch.









...yeah... just go tossin' in some logic-bomb into my neatly ordered chaos..
















... I jest.

Yeah. You are right. But, there are a couple of things to consider:

About US$50.00 total for modded hinges (purchase, shipping, materials)
Repo was already gracious enough to accept my request the first time...
Also, this project needs to be done so that it can start doing what it was built for: fragging, blasting, and total carnage across the digital realms... no Zombie, Alien or Mutant will be spared...

...the only thing that is saving them at this point is McMaster-Carr









Haha, sorry









Well despite those 2 drawbacks, given the time and effort put into this project, I am sure $50 is a small price to pay for your satisfaction. I know that you seeing them everyday on the rig will tear you apart until you actually fix them.

I say, beg repo to do another set for you (sorry for volunteering you repo).

You can continue to play L4D on the computer while waiting on the handles and you can start working on other projects if the handles are the last thing that needs to be done.

More logic bombs for you.


----------



## repo_man

I've told the old nooblet I will happily work on another set of hinges. He just needs to send me some


----------



## nafljhy

yay! hobag... repo_man to the rescue!









i still drool over this case everytime i go through your updates.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hutch*


Haha, sorry









Well despite those 2 drawbacks, given the time and effort put into this project, I am sure $50 is a small price to pay for your satisfaction. I know that you seeing them everyday on the rig will tear you apart until you actually fix them.

I say, beg repo to do another set for you (sorry for volunteering you repo).

You can continue to play L4D on the computer while waiting on the handles and you can start working on other projects if the handles are the last thing that needs to be done.

More logic bombs for you.










Okay... you're like the common sense I never had.... lol. again... I jest.

Truth be known, your prescience is commendable. Indeed, Repo has agreed to bail me out... again...









*sigh*.

It may be awhile before I get around to it, perhaps not until this case sees a hardware upgrade... I simply don't know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I've told the old nooblet I will happily work on another set of hinges. He just needs to send me some

















Thank you.

*adds Repo to Last Will and Testament*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


yay! hobag... repo_man to the rescue!









i still drool over this case everytime i go through your updates.


Yeah! Yay! Hob....erm... Repo!










Update(?): It seems my bragging about McMaster-Carr and the expedience of their shipping department does not apply this time; so far, no little box of bolts just yet. Meh.. they do so well 99% of the time that the delay is hardly worth ruffling my feathers over.

Besides, today I am going to go purchase a PS3. Hooray for console games, more Folding, Blue-ray and a host of other stimulating activities!


----------



## repo_man

Syr with a PS3!!









You are da man, you old baller!


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Dragoon

Omg Syr is on a gaming rampage!









One thing... people keep calling you old. If you dont mind me asking...







how old are you?


----------



## Litlratt

Consider dirt as the relative value


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


Consider dirt as the relative value




















"old-dirt"... archeological dig-dirt...

Lol.

I'm 40

Some odd twist of fate saw fit to cease my maturity somewhere around 10-12 years of age.









I have no desire to do "grown-up" things. All I wanna do is run, jump, laugh and play.


----------



## Dragoon

lol









40... You're still a "kid"!


----------



## Syrillian

Well... for what it is worth, I was born on February 29th.... that makes me "10"


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Well... for what it is worth, I was born on February 29th.... that makes me "10"










Uniqueness!







Then I was right, you're still a kid


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Well... for what it is worth, I was born on February 29th.... that makes me "10"




















Hows things going mate?

The one trouble of these epic novels... I mean worklogs, is that they are near impossible to follow


----------



## CyberDruid

The PS3 will satisfy. I was impressed by the functionality and the interface as well as the fact it can totally surplant a PC for HTPC duties. And it Folds...

Who needs a PC when you got that? Sell the rigs and buy a Mac...


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


The PS3 will satisfy. I was impressed by the functionality and the interface as well as the fact it can totally surplant a PC for HTPC duties. And it Folds...

Who needs a PC when you got that? Sell the rigs and buy a Mac...





















A Mac


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Uniqueness!







Then I was right, you're still a kid


















Cheers, indeed my Friend....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 









Hows things going mate?

The one trouble of these epic novels... I mean worklogs, is that they are near impossible to follow









Mr. Prosser!

So good to hear from you.

For those of you that do not know, Mr. Prosser here is the GodFather of this biulds namesake... it was his private commentary and advice that ushered in this build.

Indeed, this log is more fluff than build... but I attest that to a having good friends in a good community that care to chat about other stuff while the mainstay moves along in the background.

YaY Us!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
The PS3 will satisfy. I was impressed by the functionality and the interface as well as the fact *it can totally surplant a PC for HTPC duties. And it Folds*...

Who needs a PC when you got that? Sell the rigs and buy a Mac...










And there you have it.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 









A Mac


----------



## SmasherBasher

I hate being poor. I so want to kill zombies.
And Ho-ho-hobag is going to have a HSF to lap here in a few days which should keep him busy for a few hours. Courtesy of Smasher Claus.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Mr. Prosser!

So good to hear from you.

For those of you that do not know, Mr. Prosser here is the GodFather of this biulds namesake... it was his private commentary and advice that ushered in this build.

Indeed, this log is more fluff than build... but I attest that to a having good friends in a good community that care to chat about other stuff while the mainstay moves along in the background.

YaY Us!










Yay you mate









I thought I'd post in here to say hi before I start posting in any other threads in this section, seeing as maybe a new one may appear sometime soon...if you get where I'm going with this









It was not my advice, why lie







It was your baby, I just had to help you by shouting PUSH every now and then...









Yay you!









How's life and the jobs and what not? Drop me a PM whenever you have a spare second


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I hate being poor. I so want to kill zombies. 
And *Ho-ho-hobag *is going to have a HSF to lap here in a few days which should keep him busy for a few hours. Courtesy of Smasher Claus.


Oddly enough, I used that exact phrase in a PM to Syr earlier









Notice the new user title now


----------



## SmasherBasher

Roflcopter


----------



## cbrazeau1115

lollerskates


----------



## xHassassin

Wha? 
I always thought Syr was like 50...

BTW I have both a Black and Decker and a Craftsman router.
What now.








Though I don't know how to use them... And one is probably broken, but whatever.
Hope you get the hinge brouhaha fixed out.
Yay I used a vocabulary word.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


BTW I have both a Black and Decker and a Craftsman router.
What now.


Embed some CCFLs into an acrylic panel


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


BTW I have both a Black and Decker and a Craftsman router.
What now.








Though I don't know how to use them... And one is probably broken, but whatever.


Just toss one my way, I could actually use it









In case you haven't stopped by my project, it can be viewed here: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...oke-water.html (pics start on page 2)
/end shameless self-plug

EDIT: Rado is a killjoy.


----------



## Syrillian

Yay! I got the bolts from McMaster-Carr last night, but I did not hear the knock on the door as I was too busy blasting the daylights out of Zombies.









I do have some pics of the hinges, which I will post so that you all can see what a stellar job that Repo-bag did on them.









OT: I did have to go get some Component cables for the new PS3 today... ugh!.... had to go to Best Buy







.... what a travesty. (For the record, there are some very nice people that work there).

Anyhooters... then it is on to a menage-a-trois of mods for Repo, LSDME, and GirFace. I hope to have all three projects done before the end of the year, but the short daylight hours this time of year in the Northern Hemisphere may delay it a little...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yay! I got the bolts from McMaster-Carr last night, but I did not hear the knock on the door as I was too busy blasting the daylights out of Zombies.









I do have some pics of the hinges, which I will post so that you all can see what a stellar job that Repo-bag did on them.









OT: I did have to go get some Component cables for the new PS3 today... ugh!.... had to go to Best Buy







.... what a travesty. (For the record, there are some very nice people that work there).

Anyhooters... then it is on to a menage-a-trois of mods for Repo, LSDME, and GirFace. I hope to have all three projects done before the end of the year, but the short daylight hours this time of year in the Northern Hemisphere may delay it a little...


I need to buy a DVI cable myself, while we are on the topic.

I demand pics of Repo-bag's hinges
















Woot! My window shall be done! (I told you it'd be done before the mod was,LOL)


----------



## Dawgdoc

Syrillian......this is one SICK SICK SICK custom case.

BEAUTIFUL work. Awe-inspiring and Jaw-dropping FOR SURE.

Its turning out even better than I thought it would, and I thought it was going to be unreal to begin with!


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you very much for the kind words, Doc.









_/\\_

Update: Last night I installed the last 2 bolts for retaining the front panel and installed the inserts for the mounting hardware that holds the side window panels in place.

All the things being equal and should the Mod-gods see fit I should be able to take some final pics over the weekend.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Finally


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 
Finally

lol.

....remember: "It ain't over 'til the Fat Lady sings"...

erm.. no offense to the rubenesque.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thank you very much for the kind words, Doc.









_/_

Update: Last night I installed the last 2 bolts for retaining the front panel and installed the inserts for the mounting hardware that holds the side window panels in place.

All the things being equal and should the Mod-gods see fit *I should be able to take some final pics over the weekend*.











Sounds great Syrillian! Is it weird that reading the bold print made me salivate?


----------



## Dragoon

Looking forward to "oogling" your pictures of the completed work


----------



## TnB= Gir

Syrillian and I share the same birthday. (Feb 29th, not the year.







)


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Syrillian and I share the same birthday. (Feb 29th, not the year.







)


Wha?
When do you celebrate your b-day on non-leap years then? March 1st?
-jealous-
My b-day is on halloween.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Wha?
When do you celebrate your b-day on non-leap years then? March 1st?
-jealous-
My b-day is on halloween.










Dunno about Syrillian, but I celebrate mine on February 28th. Although a more accurate statement would be my family and friends celebrate it on the 28th. I don't really consider birthdays that special. Just one year closer to death.


----------



## Syrillian

Feb 28th as well.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Feb 28th as well.











Cheeyeah.

And we have the same first name as well.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thank you very much for the kind words, Doc.









_/_

Update: Last night I installed the last 2 bolts for retaining the front panel and installed the inserts for the mounting hardware that holds the side window panels in place.

All the things being equal and should the Mod-gods see fit I should be able to take some final pics over the weekend.











But what will everyone do when you've finished









I think you will have to keep updating this thread anyway...Post-Traumatic Stress Syndrome from the completion might decimate the modding commuinity here









Congrats


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Cheeyeah.

And we have the same first name as well.










*high-five*


----------



## UkGouki

woot nice one syr cant wait for the pics to come up


----------



## radodrill

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Syrillian*   ....remember: "It ain't over 'til the Fat Lady sings"...  
Just asking for this









  
 It is not over until the fat lady sings


----------



## CyberDruid

No dogs were hung in the completion of this Epic Mod.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


But what will everyone do when you've finished









I think you will have to keep updating this thread anyway...Post-Traumatic Stress Syndrome from the completion might decimate the modding commuinity here









Congrats










Thanks for the congrats.









Heh... perhaps I will keep posting OT tid-bits here once in awhile, but even after the pictures I post there will still be some updates in the future *cough* hinges *cough*.


----------



## bentleya

LOL, i'm just waiting for the next build, so thats like 3 builds you've done an i've done like 0.5% of my first


----------



## coffeejunky

Ooh...Can't wait to see some finished shots









But....where will all the OT go to after this thread is finished....I'm saying we all go to repo's place


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Ooh...Can't wait to see some finished shots









But....where will all the OT go to after this thread is finished....*I'm saying we all go to repo's place*










That would be one hell of a trip for us in europe lol


----------



## bentleya

meh ok, the guys in the us and canada go repo's, us guys in europe come over to me







hehe


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Ooh...Can't wait to see some finished shots









But....where will all the OT go to after this thread is finished....I'm saying we all go to repo's place










I'm down with that! *hopes for a thread revival of his stagnant winter build*


----------



## radodrill

Just heard this song on the Radio and i figured I'd share it









  
 Tree's On Fire - Cledus T. Judd


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Syrillian and I share the same birthday. (Feb 29th, not the year.







)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Dunno about Syrillian, but I celebrate mine on February 28th. Although a more accurate statement would be my family and friends celebrate it on the 28th. I don't really consider birthdays that special. Just one year closer to death.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Feb 28th as well.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Cheeyeah.

And we have the same first name as well.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*high-five*

Does anyone else suspect Gir and Syr are really the same person, and that collective hooligan is just messing with our heads?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Does anyone else suspect Gir and Syr are really the same person, and that collective hooligan is just messing with our heads?











That was my theory, but Syr and Gir are too awesome to violate ToS with two accounts. My revised theory is that they were twins separated at birth.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


That was my theory, but Syr and Gir are too awesome to violate ToS with two accounts. My revised theory is that they were twins separated at birth.


Except no sane parent would name their twins with the same name...








Or perhaps they were abandoned.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Yeah, but they said they were born on different years... Wait, could it be that simple? .... They're CLONES!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Syrillian, the humans are onto us!

Retreat back to Area 51!


----------



## Syrillian

Ugly bags of water are much more astute than we originally calculated...


YouTube - giant ugly bags of mostly water


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Except no sane parent would name their twins with the same name...








Or perhaps they were abandoned.


Syr fought his way out of the womb. Gir had more trouble, and took longer to escape. Syr named himself with the name he knew his parents would use. Syr's parents were unaware he was born. Gir was then born, and accidentally named the same as Syr.


----------



## s1rrah

While waiting for the final shots of Syr's build ...

Why not get your daily dose of Cute(tm)?

Doesn't get much cuter than seeing somebody sing an entire litter of boxer puppies to sleep in a matter of one minute!










  
 YouTube - Lets see the Dog Whisperer do this!!  



 
 ...


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Giant Ugly Bags of Mostly Water... War Is Now With You!


----------



## iandroo888

SYWIWWIAN! WHEREZ DA PIX! :[ SHOW ME PIX OF YA RIG







WHEN CAN I COME TO PIX UP T_T


----------



## Syrillian

Awww... that was too cute; and I would not have believed it had I not watched the video... now that strums a heart-string, don't it?

Update: So... I finished it all tonight. I mounted the windows and took a bunch of pics that I need to sift through before I post them.

Until then, here are the hinges that Repo-bag hooked me up with. These hinges will most likely get the royal paint treatment (paint, sand, wax) in preparation for my next personal project.

Thanks again, Repo. You did a fantastic job.



























This image was taken to show my error, but it also serves as a before and after shot:


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Except no sane parent would name their twins with the same name...









2-words: George Foreman. lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Or perhaps they were abandoned.









..... well I am adopted...


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Lets get those pics up, come on now!


----------



## iandroo888

*waits patiently for pix0rz*


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


2-words: George Foreman. lol.


I was gonna say that, but I opted for a much more outlandish explanation.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
2-words: George Foreman. lol.








..... well I am adopted...










Well I was born by artificial insemination. Perhaps our fathers are one in the same.


----------



## coffeejunky




----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Cheeyeah.

And we have the same first name as well.









Your first name is Awesome too?


----------



## Syrillian

...have been added to 1st post.

Thank you all for accompanying me on this little modding adventure.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


...have been added to 1st post.

Thank you all for accompanying me on this little modding adventure.











OMG, it with the CCFL's on =









It looks SO killer with the lights, like an evil furnace of 3Dmark points! Syr, you truly are an artist wielding your power masterfully


----------



## TnB= Gir

OMG, It's so beautiful!


----------



## arekieh

o m g
that is amazing,
just woww


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

That looks amazing! Awesome work Syr!

If this doesn't get you another spread in a magazine, I'll be royally pissed.


----------



## coffeejunky

This is truly epic work Syr. Words can't describe how nice that is. The red with the bronze acrylic - just one word - masterpiece








The worklog too has been a great experience, cheered me up every morning







.

Is it a coincidence that this and the Intelli are finished on the same day...I think not


----------



## Spotswood

Awesome build Syr! Fun to photograph as well, eh?









But why the loop-d-loop between the graphic card and the res? Maybe run the hose from the other side of the card?


----------



## nafljhy

wow syr, that thing is just so beautiful. the change from lights off to lights on is stunning! +







from me.


----------



## zlojack

That turned out phenomenal, Syr!


----------



## cuy50

Wow. Just wow. It looks absolutely amazing. It has been a long journey but it all paid off huh? A piece to keep for the rest of your life.


----------



## iandroo888

my my syrillian. it finally is finished. looks great. you cant get away from that red glow huh.... u missed it from your liquid chameleon huh xD


----------



## prosser13

Ab

ba
b

ba

ba

ba

I'm speechless.

WoW

WOW










Amazing mate, simply amazing

...is that a kink? http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...m/500748ff.jpg

The master still is a master


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for all the kind posts.... in earnest truth, I am relieved to be done (for now).

Spotswood: The loop-de-loop was unavoidable without incorporating elbows into the loop. The location, orientation and angle of attachment between the components simply did not let me install it any other way.

Prosser: The angle of the image does indeed make it look like a kink, but the curvature is uniform and smooth.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Prosser has a good eye. I saw that and was alarmed as well. I in fact, just now was going to post the image and bring it to your attention. Glad someone beat me to it.

What more do you want from me, Syr? I have given you all the kind words I can muster....
Must......resifapst....***...***fapfapfapfapfapfap ***.

Oh noes.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Prosser has a good eye. I saw that and was alarmed as well. I in fact, just now was going to post the image and bring it to your attention. Glad someone beat me to it.

What more do you want from me, Syr? I have given you all the kind words I can muster....
Must......resifapst....***...***fapfapfapfapfapfap ***.

Oh noes.

Thank you for the concern...truly. I miss some pretty obvious things at times







... lol... so much so that when I read Prosser's post I ran over to the case in a panic just to make certain... this is what I found.










Same loop-de-loop, different angle.


----------



## SmasherBasher

So this....









Is actually this?









Huh. The ultimate optical illusion.


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## SmasherBasher

Wow. Maybe it's your camera playing tricks on you. Next build = camera that doesn't do tricks.


----------



## prosser13

I have serious DejaVu


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## McStuff

Looks amazing. I hope that one day I can reach this level of skill.


----------



## pjlietz

Looks good, but did I miss a post of pics or something?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Front page.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Looks amazing. I hope that one day I can reach this level of skill.


Thank you, McS.

Start cutting... the rest will fall into place.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pjlietz*


Looks good, but did I miss a post of pics or something?


Gigantor!

I posted the final images in the first post.


----------



## pjlietz

Wow, she's truly a work of art Syr!


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Master Lietz

_/\\_


----------



## iandroo888

*hops over to syrillians house* *rings door bell* Heyy!!! *gives him a hug and hops inside*... *hops out with the computer* spank you! *hops into car and goes home*


----------



## Syrillian

lol...Androo...

My friend, any person that can lift this case and "hop" about is not going to find me stepping in to stop them from absconding with it.

It's a heifer.

I am able to pick it up and walk around, but I am reluctant to try any hopping.... lol.


----------



## iandroo888

haha









i wouldnt hop with it anyway.. thats too fragile... especially since its a water cooled rig.. *hop hop* *hose comes off and wets everything* oh ... xD

+rep on completing the project ^^


----------



## TnB= Gir

I'm still speechless.

Syrillian won the game. Never before has so much win been in one place at one time.


----------



## Ducky

It's done!

I'm willing to take you up on that hopping thing assuming the case would be the prize


----------



## CattleRustler

Amazingly brilliant and beautiful Syrillian.
just wow. better words fail me.
+


----------



## wastedtime

Amazing , Spectacular, Brilliant

Words cannot describe this masterpiece































+rep


----------



## s1rrah

<in the sexiest "wanting female" counterstrike voice> :

_"G O D L I K E !!"_

...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, i just got home and saw it, and my jaw hit the floor, amazing work syr


----------



## zacbrain

must i say, that is groin grabbaling good


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Thank you, McS.

Start cutting... the rest will fall into place.









I've been cutting, I'm just waiting for the falling into place to happen.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I'm still speechless.

Syrillian won the game. Never before has so much win been in one place at one time.


----------



## CyberDruid

You did an amazing thing there...besides captivating the majority of the OCN modding community for months you also built a really beautiful case.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## MomijiTMO

And I _jizz in my pants_!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

as _usual_ - Syrillian blows away every other case mod to date


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


<in the sexiest "wanting female" counterstrike Unreal Tournament voice> :

_"G O D L I K E !!"_

...











Fixed =)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Fixed =)


LOL! UT3 was the first thing I thought of as well


----------



## Dragoon

I can't find a word in my vocabulary that can describe this. It's simply unreal.

Congratulations Syr, months of work have finally payed out. A +







for you.


----------



## Syrillian

Again, thank you all for the congratulatory comments Guys.

In a way I feel that an enormous weight has been lifted from my shoulders, and now I can enjoy the fruits of my labours... starting with Dead Space









I have Wednsdays off, so it is my plan to re-wire my home network. I have a DVI KVM switch box:

Rewire both PC's to the KVM
Wire in the PS3 to the VM
Re-rout wired network so that the switchbox for the worktable is re-located to the "completed builds" rack
Oh the joy of cable management....









Wish me luck...


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Again, thank you all for the congratulatory comments Guys.

In a way I feel that an enormous weight has been lifted from my shoulders, and now I can enjoy the fruits of my labours... starting with Dead Space









I have Wednsdays off, so it is my plan to re-wire my home network. I have a DVI KVM switch box:

Rewire both PC's to the KVM
Wire in the PS3 to the VM
Re-rout wired network so that the switchbox for the worktable is re-located to the "completed builds" rack
Oh the joy of cable management....









Wish me luck...










Good luck!









I know the joys of cable management. There's nothing more satisfying







(After you complete







)


----------



## radodrill

network wiring is fun







I ran all the cabling for my home network; including in-wall jacks.


----------



## CattleRustler

Syr, I noticed in the pics that the case has the ornate hinges on it, but didnt Repo do some work to those where the ornate pattern was removed via bondo and sanding?

Sorry if it was explained above but I didnt see it. what happened?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
Syr, I noticed in the pics that the case has the ornate hinges on it, but didnt Repo do some work to those where the ornate pattern was removed via bondo and sanding?

Sorry if it was explained above but I didnt see it. what happened?


this happened.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 


















Well... the good-side is that I have a really nice set of plain finial hinges for my next personal project...

I guess I will go drown my sorrows in Zombie blood, and attempt to accept this unfortunate turn of events wherein I am the sole architect.

btw... I earned "Zombicidal Maniac" yesterday... 3-hours on Death Toll


----------



## repo_man

^Wut he said


----------



## bentleya

^Wut the person above him said


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


So this....









Is actually this?









Huh. The ultimate optical illusion.


are you saying the first image looks like the line almost has a kink in it?
i think it looks like that because there is a plug on the HDD there making it look dark threw the tube making it look like a kink


----------



## ocZcc

Awesome work syr









Josh


----------



## TnB= Gir

Hey Syrillian, will you marry my mommy please?


----------



## joemaniaci

hey syr, nice job, you do realize that at least one of your cases will be in a museum one day.

Told you I had a case project to do
link


----------



## CattleRustler

Not trying to be daft here but Im still confused about the hinges


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

from what i gathered he sent a brand new pair of what were thought to be the same to repo, they were modded and when syr received them found out that the ones repo modded were larger then the ones that he had used originally, making the holes for the hinges not line up.

that being said they look pretty good on the finished case none the less syr.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


Not trying to be daft here but Im still confused about the hinges










the ones Syr ordered for Repo to work on turned out to be larger than the original ones


----------



## CattleRustler

gah, sorry that happened Syrillain (and Repo)
pfff, thats a modders life for ya, always some silliness like that to drive ya nuts.

thanks for the info guys
Im sure if syr wants to he could find plain black acrylic hinges without holes, or he can definitely get metal ones from mcmaster without holes and give those a drillout and one of his master paint jobs. The case looks amazing either way but if asked I like the plain version he was going for as opposed to the ornate, but thats just mho.

either way great work


----------



## repo_man

Yea, it was a bit







at first, but I am happy to have been allowed the opportunity to set my work alongside Syr's.







He has mentioned definitely using them on his next project.


----------



## CattleRustler

***


----------



## masbuskado

*Congratulation on the accomplish of this beautiful build...*
If my Mom love my Old Skull she will kill you for Silentium


----------



## brandon6199

**clears throat for motivational speech**

Ladies and Gentlemen, when I witness the sheer perfection of the images in the original post, it truly brings tears to my eyes knowing how far the human race has progressed. Our technology has improved in so many ways over the course of our evolution, with each step in technology bringing new forms of ideas and possibilities to our fingertips. Just how the Mayans, Egyptians, and Aztecs all used their precious time to develop and create the most technologically advanced devices and machines to accomplish tasks that were once thought to be impossible, people today have done the same.

I know a man (kinda), that fits into this sacred category. Throughout the course of this build, he has defied physical and mental barriers in order to accomplish the impossible. Creating a contraption so complex, so advanced, and so extreme, that it leaves mankind as we know it (OCN), in disbelief.

I personally believe this man indeed does have roots that trace back to the civilizations of the past. Those men had defined what it means to be a human, and it just so happens we are witnessing one here today. His ambitious character and phenomenal attitude in conjunction with his mind-blowing creative flair and a vision to go where no man has gone before, overwhelmingly surpass our expectations. Silentium, as the man calls it, is a custom-built computer case with an unimaginable design and style added to it. This paves the new way to see and perceive things all around us.

Together, we CAN make a difference, just as our buddy Syrillian here did. For those who were having family issues, financial trouble, or just a bad day, could simply view this thread and be instantly cured and taken to a world where there are no boundaries. This milestone could very well be the step to cure diseases, cancer, and end world hunger all around the world (Folding).

Syrillian, I humbly present to you, the *Overclock.net Trophy of Valor*










Great job man!


----------



## TnB= Gir

*tear rolls down cheek*


----------



## repo_man

*starts the slow clap*


----------



## CyberDruid

This is where I want to start picking it apart...but there's no where to start o..O


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

*...Continues slow clap... speeding it up slightly...*


----------



## Inuzukakiba2

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful







. It's so beautiful. Real men can cry. Don't mock me.


----------



## prracer6




----------



## Syrillian

Thank you all for the clap (the hand gesture, not the disease







)

And a very *big thanks* to Brandon for the Trophy Award, I am _very_ honored.

My apologies for not addressing each one of you directly, but I fear that the mega-multi-quote would not go over too well with the establishment.









I have a kinda-update:

I am still on the fence about this hardware compiliation. By the numbers it should be a smokin' rig, and it is.... but it seems to be finicky and temperamental... it reminds of the aged Vector Twin-turbo... lol.

I am considering tearing all the hardware out and replacing the mobo, RAM and the graphics cards for SLI 280's...

P.S. Oh!.... and I almost ran into TheSubtleKnife happened at the Dentist Office yesterday. He saw me, but I was already out the door...







maybe next time.









Comments?

Note that I am accountable for the "ify-ness" of this build, but after numerous installs of the OS, every iteration of CCC and Drivers things still do not feel quite right.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I'm sorry to hear its not working as well as you'd like.









I suppose, in the end, that's the most important bit to get just right. I mean, even if you have an epic case, a system that's a PITA to use just takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## nategr8ns

I was just assembling a new computer (EVGA 780i, 4gb GSkill, BFG GTX280) and I could not get any video signal to the monitor. If it was my build I would have gone with an Intel chipset and a 4870.

The fan on the 280 was not spinning, which makes me think that the card was DOA







.


----------



## Syrillian

*tehpwn* ~ It's really not bad at all, it's just that some games crash, and it is sporadic: Days can pass without a hitch, but then occasionally a game (Dead SPace) will crash within a few minutes of firing it up.

Yesterday I re-installed the OS and new 8.12 Drivers. I have high-hopes for this build, so I just need to keep plugging away at it. My plan at this point is to use this build to replace the Halcyon build as my daily-driver and gaming PC.... if things do not go well, I may simply scrap the hardware (figuratively) and switch back to nVidia.

I dunno... t'aint no big thang...

*Nate* ~







sorry to hear that, Bro.

Yeah... In my experience builds can go either way... I suppose that is the bane of being a hobbyist that builds their own PC's: Some are Golden right from the get-go, and some need a lot of TLC (and occasionally a good whack with a hammer) to get them purring along the way that they should.

Odd part is the frustration and the trouble shooting is what makes it intrinsically worth all that much more (at least to me.... once the rage has subsided.lol).


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *syrillian*


odd part is the frustration and the trouble shooting is what makes it intrinsically worth all that much more (at least to me.... Once the rage has subsided.lol).


qft


----------



## UkGouki

hey mod gods and srr looking great









what tools do i need to fabricate a window for my armor+ full tower i had a minor accident









http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...5183-help.html


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
*tehpwn* ~ It's really not bad at all, it's just that some games crash, and it is sporadic: Days can pass without a hitch, but then occasionally a game (Dead SPace) will crash within a few minutes of firing it up.

Yesterday I re-installed the OS and new 8.12 Drivers. I have high-hopes for this build, so I just need to keep plugging away at it. My plan at this point is to use this build to replace the Halcyon build as my daily-driver and gaming PC.... if things do not go well, I may simply scrap the hardware (figuratively) and switch back to nVidia.

I dunno... t'aint no big thang...

*Nate* ~







sorry to hear that, Bro.

Yeah... In my experience builds can go either way... I suppose that is the bane of being a hobbyist that builds their own PC's: Some are Golden right from the get-go, and some need a lot of TLC (and occasionally a good whack with a hammer) to get them purring along the way that they should.

Odd part is the frustration and the trouble shooting is what makes it intrinsically worth all that much more (at least to me.... once the rage has subsided.lol).

Hrm I know the feeling. My build has been amazing since March, but I've noticed my mobo has an intermittant problem - It will randomly loose my overclock, despite everything being as it should in BIOS (i.e. its not a battery problem) - But I like my IP35-E - Its a really great board for me. Suppose I should try re-flashing the BIOS and hope it doesn't get bricked due to a faulty CMOS chip.

But I do too enjoy tweaking. To the point I'll buy some new hardware I don't need just to meddle with it


----------



## justarealguy

wow, that build is gorgeous.


----------



## xHassassin

Whoa, I just noticed.
The last character in Syr's avatar is the last character in my name.


----------



## brandon6199

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Syrillian

I have started to disassemble the hardware, and put it up for sale.

On Monday I will order the nVidia-based replacement hardware, and the fun will start all over again.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I have started to disassemble the hardware, and put it up for sale.

On Monday I will order the nVidia-based replacement hardware, and the fun will start all over again.











*faints*


----------



## zlojack

If you're doing that, why not go i7?

nVidia chipset? Which board are you getting? (DDR3 on FSB technology is a waste!)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
*faints*

Now where are my smelling-salts?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
If you're doing that, why not go i7?

nVidia chipset? Which board are you getting? (DDR3 on FSB technology is a waste!)

I considered that, but I think that I will pass for now and remain with the Q9550.

This way all I need to get is the motherboard and the GTX280's.

...am I a coward for not trying?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
I considered that, but I think that I will pass for now and remain with the Q9550.

This way all I need to get is the motherboard and the GTX280's.

*...am I a coward for not trying?*









Not at all, I would say wise and economical for using what you have left, rather than buying new _everything_.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Not at all, I would say wise and economical for using what you have left, rather than buying new _everything_.









Thanks for the understanding in regards to what passes as my rational.

An i7 would not be put to use insofar as its potential and application for my uses, so I thought that I would just wait.

So it looks like I will go 790i and SLI 280's.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


On Monday I will order the nVidia-based replacement hardware, and the fun will start all over again.











Are you going to be watercooling the GTX280s? I sure hope so


----------



## Syrillian

Yes, Sir.










Same loop configuration, just different hardware.


----------



## zlojack

Hmm...well, I understand your choice.

But I am really a proponent of the "DDR3 is a waste of money on S775 platforms" school of thought because I have first hand experience.

If you're selling off all the old hardware except the CPU, then I'd sell the chip too. I was in pretty much the same boat as you not too long ago.

My









Either way, you're going to have a heck of a system in there!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Yes, Sir.










Same loop configuration, just different hardware.


Sweet







full cover GPU blocks FTW


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thanks for the understanding in regards to what passes as my rational.

An i7 would not be put to use insofar as its potential and application for my uses, so I thought that I would just wait.

So it looks like I will go 790i and SLI 280's.


*790i*








Out of the frying pan into the fire.
IMO go for a 780i FTW edition.


----------



## joemaniaci

wait wait wait, youre going SLI now?

Oh come on man, dont you remember what I said would be the perfect mobo for this????????

Too bad the pinot noir is probably never coming out though.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
*790i*








Out of the frying pan into the fire.
IMO go for a 780i FTW edition.

*noted*

Yeah... I have some trepidations with DDR3.

Yes, I am seriously considering stepping "back" to DDR2

Thanks for the input.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joemaniaci* 
wait wait wait, youre going SLI now?

Oh come on man, dont you remember what I said would be the perfect mobo for this????????

Too bad the pinot noir is probably never coming out though.

Yeah... I just can't get this build to feel "right".

And I do remember the Pinot Noir Mobo









*sigh*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Hmm...well, I understand your choice.

But I am really a proponent of the "DDR3 is a waste of money on S775 platforms" school of thought because I have first hand experience.

If you're selling off all the old hardware except the CPU, then I'd sell the chip too. I was in pretty much the same boat as you not too long ago.

My









Either way, you're going to have a heck of a system in there!

Noted as stated above. Thanks for the input.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
Sweet







full cover GPU blocks FTW


----------



## ira-k

HaHa..Thats some nice work Syr!..







..Very well done my friend. Black is hard to work with but when its done right its just killer. Nicely done as always...


----------



## McStuff

Hope you have better luck with nvidia.

Btw, I got some more work on my project done, as well as got some pics of my newly setup rig(just got my stinger back).


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


*noted*

Yeah... I have some trepidations with DDR3.

Yes, I am seriously considering stepping "back" to DDR2

Thanks for the input.

Yeah... I just can't get this build to feel "right".

And I do remember the Pinot Noir Mobo









*sigh*

Noted as stated above. Thanks for the input.





















well you can always replicate the color scheme of a pinot noir on something else. Those metallic bronze colors rocked.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks, Ira.









Joe ~ yeah... the allure of copper-colored stuff is quite tantilizing... I suppose it is the implications involved.

Update: Okay... gonna order the replacement hardware this evening.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Hmm...well, I understand your choice.

But I am really a proponent of the "DDR3 is a waste of money on S775 platforms" school of thought because I have first hand experience.

If you're selling off all the old hardware except the CPU, then I'd sell the chip too. I was in pretty much the same boat as you not too long ago.

My









Either way, you're going to have a heck of a system in there!


Man, I've got first hand experience as well, except I could easily notice the difference between DDR2 and DDR3 - even when using a Pentium 4 lol. Framerates won't improve noticeably if that's what you're looking for, but things like file compression, ISO creation, and hell just using the desktop in general all went _so_ much quicker. Especially if you've got a quad - all 4 cores have to access the memory separately, so the faster the memory the less each one has to wait on the other. I'll be willing to bet that once games take advantage of all 4 cores then DDR3 will be quite good for the framerate.

The only trouble with it is that you really gotta do research and find which board is compatible with the sticks you have (or vice versa). Other than that little bit of a headache, I don't think its anywhere near a waste of money


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


Man, I've got first hand experience as well, except I could easily notice the difference between DDR2 and DDR3 - even when using a Pentium 4 lol. Framerates won't improve noticeably if that's what you're looking for, but things like file compression, ISO creation, and hell just using the desktop in general all went _so_ much quicker. Especially if you've got a quad - all 4 cores have to access the memory separately, so the faster the memory the less each one has to wait on the other. I'll be willing to bet that once games take advantage of all 4 cores then DDR3 will be quite good for the framerate.

The only trouble with it is that you really gotta do research and find which board is compatible with the sticks you have (or vice versa). Other than that little bit of a headache, I don't think its anywhere near a waste of money










That may be true but I sure didn't notice much of a difference. But look at the difference in performance compared to high-end DDR2 and then look at the price. Plus the motherboards are more expensive. I mean, DDR3 on the i7 platform is screaming, but the difference on Socket 775 is minimal.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the input, Manyak and Zlojack.

Well... After being beaten up by the last configuration, I decided to go with "what I know".

I did stick with DDR2, and an eVga FTW 780i. Additionally I am only going SLI, not tri-SLI.... I simply can't justify the expenditure considering my finances, resolution and the use that my computer sees: gaming

I should get the stuff in on Thursday or Friday, so I hope that this round of hardware and its assembly goes smoother.

In truth, had I half a brain, I would have simply transferred the current sig hardware to the new case (Silentium) brushed my hands off, smiled broadly and called it a day...


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


That may be true but I sure didn't notice much of a difference. But look at the difference in performance compared to high-end DDR2 and then look at the price. Plus the motherboards are more expensive. I mean, DDR3 on the i7 platform is screaming, but the difference on Socket 775 is minimal.


Well yeah, the price goes through the roof if you want 1600MHz or above, and 1333MHz or below is just like using DDR2 to begin with. Can't argue that.

And I also agree that for most people the difference is negligible. But if you're going to push a quad past 4GHz, I think you'll be able to see the difference pretty quickly.

Edit: lol syr, I _was_ wondering why you weren't doing that, but I figured you had your reasons


----------



## Syrillian

Yah... next build in 6-10 months or so: Perhaps I'll give the DDR3 a go.

I realise that this topic is gun-fodder and open to potential text-warfare, but I am merely a hobbyist that likes to twiddle with electronics and lay waste to Aliens, Zombies and Mutants... I am nowhere near the echelon that many of you reside.

That's why I am here: to learn and be guided by the young and knowledgeable who's gray matter still works.










I love this place.


----------



## zlojack

Great stuff, Syr.

Sorry for crapping up your thread. In 6-10 months, jumping on the new tech will be great. DDR3 and 1366 will be the way to go. I will say my current rig, without even overclocking and with the RAM kills my Rampage Extreme results in Everest for bandwidth and latency. By a lot! Probably the triple channel has an effect on that.

I just think that DDR3 and the new tri-channel and the IMC technology are a great match.

Anyway, I look forward to seeing your rig up and running!

Cheers!


----------



## Syrillian

No worries, Zlojack









It was not my intention to cut anyone short in their thoughts... sorry 'bout that.

One thing that I have learned over the decades and that brings me solace is that there is a continuous stream of technological wonders that comes down the pipes. It seems to be endless, and if what we have now is somewhat lackluster or un-fulfilling,' well... time and human ingenuity will soon provide that which we crave most.

Thanks for the "Cheers", and... "right back at you, Bro."

Frag on!


----------



## zlojack

I intend to!

I finally got my GTX 260 Core 216 in last night. I'm going to be buying some new games and installing some old ones over the holidays!

I've got an urge to try L4D!


----------



## Syrillian

Oh man! You're gonna love L4D.

Left 4 Dead is total carnage with a smile.


----------



## prracer6

i need to get that. It was awsome from the demo alone


----------



## zlojack

I hope so!

I need to get back to gaming and fragging! My main rig has been down for about a month now!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prracer6* 
i need to get that. It was awsome from the demo alone

Yes Sir!

I gotta say, I have NEVER been taken so hard by a game.

The sheer ferocity and clip-emptying action is spine-tingling.

The dead just can't get dead enough, imho.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
I hope so!

I need to get back to gaming and fragging! My main rig has been down for about a month now!

A month!!!









OMG! How do you do it? Lame as it sounds I would probably go into withdrawals...


----------



## repo_man

Is there a demo for L4D, like TF2 you can gift someone a 3 day trial?

I don't like zombie games, but ya'll keep hyping it up and I want to try it. At least I'll know it's too scary for me


----------



## prracer6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
A month!!!









OMG! How do you do it? Lame as it sounds I would probably go into withdrawals...


Not lame. I know I would


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Is there a demo for L4D, like TF2 you can gift someone a 3 day trial?

I don't like zombie games, but ya'll keep hyping it up and I want to try it. At least I'll know it's too scary for me
















There is a free Demo Download that (afaik) does not have a time-limit of use.

It's really not that scary after you learn the maps, but very intense on "expert".

Give the Demo a try...give me a shout, and I will jump in and we can battle the undead together.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


There is a free Demo Download that (afaik) does not have a time-limit of use.

It's really not that scary after you learn the maps, but very intense on "expert".

Give the Demo a try...give me a shout, and I will jump in and we can battle the undead together.










I would be honored sir


----------



## zlojack

I did go into withdrawals!

It was tough.

But tonight I should be back at it!


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


There is a free Demo Download that (afaik) does not have a time-limit of use.

It's really not that scary after you learn the maps, but very intense on "expert".

Give the Demo a try...give me a shout, and I will jump in and we can battle the undead together.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I would be honored sir










Looking for a partner?









Syr, repo (if you like the game), give me a nudge if you need someone to join on some "zombie"slaughter.









Frag on!









Cheers!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Looking for a partner?









Syr, repo (if you like the game), give me a nudge if you need someone to join on some "zombie"slaughter.









Frag on!









Cheers!

You play TF2 Dragoon?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Is there a demo for L4D, like TF2 you can gift someone a 3 day trial?

I don't like zombie games, but ya'll keep hyping it up and I want to try it. At least I'll know it's too scary for me
















No, the L4D demo ended the day that the full game was released. And Valve hasn't given out any guest passes yet. When and if they do, I'll send mine to you.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
No, the L4D demo ended the day that the full game was released. And Valve hasn't given out any guest passes yet. When and if they do, I'll send mine to you.









Oh, ok. Thanks bro!

BTW, congrats on the XFX give-away win! I wonder how long it'll take you to kill the new goodies they send you


----------



## Dragoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
You play TF2 Dragoon?









I sure do







It's simply... awesome









Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Oh, ok. Thanks bro!

BTW, congrats on the XFX give-away win! I wonder how long it'll take you to kill the new goodies they send you









lol repo









Congrats on the prize Gir


----------



## TnB= Gir

Thanks guys, I will *try* not to kill this card.


----------



## McStuff

No wonder I had issues finding a demo for l4d. I guess I have to wait till Christmas to get my dose of zombie massacring goodness. I'll have fun fragging with you Syr and Girface.


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

WHOA!, This piece of art, this Silentium, It resembles no others, and it is like nothing else. A magnificent case of acrylic and technology that seems to contain every form of architecture known to man.

Every knows who made it, and where it is located but it is said that only those with a strong will and a willingness to bet their own lives can reach it, this "Silentium". The great volume of water that flows through it is always circulating and pure, and it is said that it cleanses those who come to pray to it.

Awesome job.


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you Lambent.... "thank you" very much.








/









Little Update: I received the motherboard and GPU's this evening. *rubs hands together whist gibbering quietly to self*

I will put the hardware on _Anvil_ tomorrow evening and get the OS installed with all the usual suspects.

I'm thoroughly excited.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Anyone else see this?


----------



## nategr8ns

lol freeroller...
too bad you were a minute late


----------



## Syrillian

Indeed!

That woulda been kinda spooooky!

...but cool.


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


Anyone else see this?










LOL. am i missing something ?


----------



## Syrillian

It's the number sequencing.

FreeRoller is one of those that has a mind for such things wherein numerical patterns stand out like novas.

1 minute earlier and it would have been 7,6,5,4


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

Ahhhhhh , I see. That would have been cool.


----------



## Syrillian

Initial setup of hardware and software, starting with the bleeding of the test loops.














































lol... kinda confusing, what with all the stuff running hither and tither....

Fun Stuff!


----------



## zacbrain

them gpu blocks look mighty awesome.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Syrillian you noobie!

The GTX 285's (55nm GTX 280's) come out in like 2 weeks!









Regardless, it looks great. I hope it solved all of your hardware issues.


----------



## Syrillian

Oh look! The Zombie-stomping Deities have blessed me with a view and a comment. *high-five*

Thanks guys!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


them gpu blocks look mighty awesome.


Thanks Zac.. lol... I cheated and got the pre-mounted blocks... see comment below.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Syrillian you noobie!

The GTX 285's (55nm GTX 280's) come out in like 2 weeks!









Regardless, it looks great. I hope it solved all of your hardware issues.


Lol @ me... I know...

I can only say...

I am not dragging this out any longer. I want to get this rig up and running so that I can break down Halcyon, sell the gear and prep that case for modifications.

Fwiw, you are completely correct, but I want this to be done before I return to work after Christmas... it has been hindering my other plans and my plans for other peeps (you included







), and for this I apologise.

...besides, in 6 months I will most likely be changing again with the money that I recoup from the hardware that is in Halcyon at the moment.

It is a never ending mobius strip of hardware flux.... so much like Sisyphus...


----------



## TnB= Gir

I can has Halcyon?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


lol freeroller...
too bad you were a minute late










No, he posted a minute late, if he edited at 5:04 then it would have been epic! I only screenshotted it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


It's the number sequencing.

FreeRoller is one of those that has a mind for such things wherein numerical patterns stand out like novas.

1 minute earlier and it would have been 7,6,5,4











hahaha yes, I have a knack for numbers like this

OT: the hardware looks great







You gonna WC the 780i or leave it on air?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I can has Halcyon?



















I still have some "plastic surgeon" plans for that case









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
No, he posted a minute late, if he edited at 5:04 then it would have been epic! I only screenshotted it









hahaha yes, I have a knack for numbers like this

OT: the hardware looks great







You gonna WC the 780i or leave it on air?


Your window was a little larger: 59 minutes, 59 seconds (for the 6th hour).







...it makes it a double, "wooooahhh Dooood..."







Yeah, the timing on that was pretty cool...

...erm... are we losers for discussing this?







lol.

And,







the NB will get a little block and I have a small mosfet passive cooler that will sit nicely in the air-stream once the mobo is in the case.

Update:

Well... I couldn't wait. It is Midnight, and I am formatting and installing the OS.


----------



## nategr8ns

Yay!


----------



## radodrill

I love those GPU blocks; they're dang awesome


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I love those GPU blocks; they're dang awesome

They do really sex-ah don't they!

Syr, just a Q that popped in my head. You have a kittah, and WC rigs. You be clean your shack religiously to keep pet hair out of all those PC's fans and rads huh?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
They do really sex-ah don't they!

Syr, just a Q that popped in my head. You have a kittah, and WC rigs. You be clean your shack religiously to keep pet hair out of all those PC's fans and rads huh?
















Cats and PC's suck TBH.
Heres mine


















That was a mixture of cat hair and builders dust after 5 months (there is a large building/demolition site down the road)
That grill has now been removed.


----------



## repo_man

^^^Ewwwww! Yea, that sucks! I take my rig down every month or so and clean it out


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
Yay!

Yes! Yay, indeed!

Lol.. so I exceeded the allowed number of installs with this OS (yeah... no kidding after the troubles I had with the previous combination of hardware), so I needed to call "Jay" in India.

He was very helpful, and it only took me a few minutes to get myself legit.

So, now I am installing the 100+ updates....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
I love those GPU blocks; they're dang awesome

Indeed they are Sir Rado.

I was somewhat hesitant to purchase pre-mounted blocks, but upon unpacking them and inspecting them my fears were put to rest... VERY nice.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
They do really sex-ah don't they!

Syr, just a Q that popped in my head. You have a kittah, and WC rigs. You be clean your shack religiously to keep pet hair out of all those PC's fans and rads huh?
















Yes, I clean religiously. I have a small vacuum with a soft-brush attachment and compressor that I use to rid myself of icky-dust.

I also have a medical-grade air-cleaner that runs 24/7. The thing is amazing:

(tall cream-colored thing sitting up on the top-left of the image)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Cats and PC's suck TBH.
Heres mine


















That was a mixture of cat hair and builders dust after 5 months (there is a large building/demolition site down the road)
That grill has now been removed.

OMG!









eewwwwwwww... (nothin' personal, dust-bunnies are unavoidable).


----------



## repo_man

Ah ok, I see. Btw, what is the silver rig under your hospital air filter?


----------



## Syrillian

Ah yes... that is _Water-Clocker_. A CyberDruid creation.









Awesome CPU-only loop that utilizes a PA160/Fuzion v1/ DB1 loop.

Sadly, I will be parting with it soon.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Ah yes... that is _Water-Clocker_. A CyberDruid creation.









Awesome CPU-only loop that utilizes a PA160/Fuzion v1/ DB1 loop.

Sadly, I will be parting with it soon.

Ohhh! I was thinking if it was one of your rig's I'd never seen the log,lol.

OT: I bought an Abit P35 board this week, so I won't be holding back that ram anymore


----------



## Syrillian

Here is the hardware build log, if you are so inclined.

And, "congratulations" on the mobo purchase... tear it up!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I was somewhat hesitant to purchase pre-mounted blocks, but upon unpacking them and inspecting them my fears were put to rest... VERY nice.


Then I'm assuming these are BFG cards. At least they use DD blocks so you're ensured there is no aluminum in the loop (unlike with eVGA)


----------



## Syrillian

You are correct.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Here is the hardware build log, if you are so inclined.

And, "congratulations" on the mobo purchase... tear it up!










Sweet! CD always comes though on his builds. They are top-notch unquestionably!

Your install looks good bruddah!


----------



## McStuff

Man ,it's like you can't walk 3 feet in your house without bumping into pure awesomeness.


----------



## Litlratt

He needs to lose weight


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Man ,it's like you can't walk 3 feet in your house without bumping into pure awesomeness.


Dood! ... I can't walk 3 feet in my "house" without bumping into a wall!....










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


He needs to lose weight




















Whaaaa?!!?! Are you saying these jeans make me look fat?


----------



## Litlratt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Whaaaa?!!?! Are you saying these jeans make me look fat?


No, I'm saying they make you look well-fed.


----------



## Nostrano

Wait, when did you get the GTX280s

Im so confused...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Wait, when did you get the GTX280s

Im so confused...


He couldn't get the Crossfire'd 4870x2's to work for him (just finnicky stability iirc). So he sold that hardware and went with SLI 280's


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
No, I'm saying they make you look _well-fed_.

Semantics... but you are a Gentleman.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nostrano* 
Wait, when did you get the GTX280s

Im so confused...

That is my Life Moto.










...but yar... Ho-bag got it right.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
He couldn't get the Crossfire'd 4870x2's to work for him (just finnicky stability iirc). So he sold that hardware and went with SLI 280's









Indeed.

So far it has all gone off without a hitch.

I was at about 40 hours (guessing) at this same point in the configuration process with the previous hardware combination. Granted, the block fitment fiasco took most of that time...


----------



## bentleya

oo nice SYR really nice


----------



## Nostrano

Ho ho ho bag....

He has his uses


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Dood! ... I can't walk 3 feet in my "house" without bumping into a wall!....





















But there are so many awesome cases!


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*












Man, I still can't get over how awesome Indigo/Lazarus is.

That case is probably still my favorite of yours.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Man, I still can't get over how awesome Indigo/Lazarus is.

That case is probably still my favorite of yours.


I like his one doorway.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Wait, what is THIS? IS THAT A DELL?


----------



## repo_man

No, it's a subwoofer Girface

See the port in the front? What you're pointing at is the subwoofer grill covering the cone.









Edit: Like this


----------



## TnB= Gir

That subwoofer is a spy for Dell then.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


That subwoofer is a spy for Dell then.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i hate spys


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i hate spys










let's find'em and make it burn in hell


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Man, I still can't get over how awesome Indigo/Lazarus is.

That case is probably still my favorite of yours.


Agreed! I love it too <3.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Wait, what is THIS? IS THAT A DELL?











O noes!







(I know its not a dell, I saw the subwoofer post)
(My family owns two dells







. We got a great deal on them (from dell's refurb website) and so my lil' bro and my mom each got one. I kind of regret getting it for my brother (you can see it in "my systems") because I would have liked to get some more experience with newer parts, but I'm glad we got one for my mom (because any time anything went wrong she would probably yell at me).


----------



## Nostrano

Ahh, you see whilst that may not be a Dell, IIRC Syr does own a Dell


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


(tall cream-colored thing sitting up on the top-left of the image)










I think i saw Bruce Lee hiding behind that woody log-thing with sticks on it.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I'm with Gir and Nate, Indigo is pure win. Don't get me wrong all your builds are amazing, but Indigo just has a higher concentration of Win.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


I think i saw Bruce Lee hiding behind that woody log-thing with sticks on it.


Nonsense - course you didn't. If Bruce Lee was hiding from you you'd never see him.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bentleya*


oo nice SYR really nice










Bentleya!

Nice to hear from you; thanks for stopping by.

And your projects? I seem to have lost links in the ether, perhaps link me...?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I like his one doorway.












Well!... I never!....









I'll have you know that I have 3 doors in my house.... yeah!... that's right read 'em -n- weep

"3"










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Ahh, you see whilst that may not be a Dell, IIRC Syr does own a Dell


Indeed I did at one point, but I sold that awhile back.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


I think i saw Bruce Lee hiding behind that woody log-thing with sticks on it.


That is my "mook". It is most prized possesion.









Heh.. if you look on the second shelf on the left-side of the desk, and at the base of the light you will see a picture of the venerable Jun Fan Lee - one of my Heroes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


I'm with Gir and Nate, Indigo is pure win. Don't get me wrong all your builds are amazing, but Indigo just has a higher concentration of Win.









Nonsense - course you didn't. If Bruce Lee was hiding from you you'd never see him.










...until it was too late


----------



## Syrillian

Currently all the hardware and cooling components are in the case and bleeding. One of the aspects of the hinges that really helps this is that the pins are readily removed. This means that the panel is free-standing so that I can shake it about to facilitate dis-lodging air-pockets in the radiators.

I should be up and running this evening. A couple of days of loading software and testing is ahead of me, and then perhaps I can start the file transfers.

Here are some random images:


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

woa, what north bridge block is that?
it massive!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
woa, what north bridge block is that?
it massive!

It's an EK block; even says so on the top









Specifically it's the EK-NB 780i


----------



## kimosabi

Heheh, i didnt know who Jun Fan Lee was so i had to google.









Nice workshop there, mate. Good karma.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radodrill* 
It's an EK block; even says so on the top









Specifically it's the EK-NB 780i

i knew it was EK








didnt know what block, havent seen it before and probably shouldnt be googling it as i am at work


----------



## Dragoon

Woo, Syr, that one is looking awesome. New hardware looks great


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Well!... I never!....









I'll have you know that I have 3 doors in my house.... yeah!... that's right read 'em -n- weep

"3"











Oh, look at Syr, thinks he's all fancy with his 3 doors


----------



## repo_man

OH! "3", my apologies Sir!


----------



## coffeejunky

I have four doors in my PC room alone







(Its not a hallway, its a PC room, honest)


----------



## bentleya

are we counting all sorts of doors lol if so, 8







lol


----------



## Nostrano

Hehe, i bet his car has more doors


----------



## kimosabi

5 here.


----------



## McStuff

I have 9 or so upstairs. Don't know how many total.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


Hehe, i bet his car has more doors










Lol, nope. He's got a coupe, if my recollection serves me well: an Audi TT (2001 or 2002?).


----------



## nategr8ns

^ Chick magnet car


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


^ Chick magnet car










Why do you think Syr drives one? He's a playa.


----------



## afzsom

He probably doesn't need the car to be a magnet. >_>


----------



## TnB= Gir

Abbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbs of STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL


----------



## radodrill

yeah the TT is just a bonus


----------



## Syrillian

O...M... G....

If my Mother ever sees this thread I will be in sooooo much trouble.









Lol @ the "car has more doors than the house" comment... if you count the hood of the car then the answer is, "Yes"







...huh... never thought about that one, that is pretty funny.

*Update:*

I mentioned the front panel earlier: That it could be free-standing so that I could shake it about and rotate it to help get all the air out during the bleeding process. Here is an image to give you an idea of what I mean. The blue tape is in place simply to hold that panel upright while I took the picture.










So far things have been awesome, and I am very pleased. This is panning out as well as I had hoped. All my "necessary" junk runs as it should, and there have been no anomalies as of yet


----------



## TnB= Gir

Yay! Glad to hear you got the hardware problems taken care of.


----------



## nafljhy

i'm amazed each time i see pictures of silentium. it is truly a piece of art.







glad to hear everything is work as it should.


----------



## McStuff

Syr, I got some modding stuff. Now I'm ready to drill and tap 6-32 holes


----------



## UkGouki

wow it looks so cool love the orange cathode!


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

DUDE ! the tags are so insanely hilarious







"*** worthy" , "one hot momma of a case", pink floyd ???? LOL ..

Oh dont think I didnt read this one wayyy back when repo was bustin on ya. This is priceless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

odd... I don't see the words, "bonehead", or "old-nooblet"... Hey!









Whodaheckput, "old nooblet" !!!!

-Lolololol... gah! .... and "bonehead" Hahahahahaha!

Repo! I'm comin' to get you; you sunamagun!

...Oh good Lord!~..... It says "hot pork lovin" too

Oh man... My thread as turned into a travesty.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I didn't put old-nooblet, honest! And I certainly did not put bonehead! At least theres a "made of win" tag too big guy










Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Yeah, but I bet you put "repo likes taters".










Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
*looks down*
WTH!





























Lol, this is just getting out of hand now,lol.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Who knows, maybe Syr's putting in all these tags just to mess with us.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Pulled the *offtopic tag* one. I swear that was the only one I did.

OMG !!!OMG





















I swear syrillian, I almost fell out of my chair and laughing so hard I was crying







honest. Then they tried to *BLAME it on you.. LOL* . Then the travesty wears on .. poor guy.









I never laughed so much in sooooo long WOW. You seem like real fun guy and I never even met ya in person that is.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

the blue light on the top of the case it's real nice...









the reflection over the acrylic, that's a nice effect.....


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lambent Darkness 7*


DUDE ! the tags are so insanely hilarious







"*** worthy" , "one hot momma of a case", *pink floyd* ???? LOL ..


You're welcome.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lambent Darkness 7*


DUDE ! the tags are so insanely hilarious







"*** worthy" , *"one hot momma of a case"*, pink floyd ???? LOL ..


I must admit I'm responsible for adding that one, which is merely stating the obvious about Silentium


----------



## prracer6

That thing is awsome


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I still maintain that *offtopic tag* was the only one of mine.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


I still maintain that *offtopic tag* was the only one of mine.










You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Clox

Excellent, this log has yet to be finished! I subscribed at the very beginning like most people and it's amazing, just like all of your builds to see the outcome after all the effort that has been put into this. Very inspiring and insightful. One thing I noticed though is that there is a crucial tag missing......

*"giant ugly bags of mostly water"*


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



acrylic, black acrylic, carbon fiber, carbon fibre, case mod, craftsmanship, custom case, custompc, dawn of creation, *** worthy, flying monkey butlers, fun, genius, gluing acrylic, heaven... just in acrylic, industrial, mod, one hot momma of a case, pink floyd, professionalism, remarkable, sexeh, sexier than alba, stunning, syrillian


Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Spart

Wow. Syr. I'm stunned. This looks even better than I could have ever thought. Seriously.


----------



## repo_man

"ab's of steeel"


----------



## wastedtime

I am glad it all works as it should ..







.. and yes those are abs of STEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Spart

Stunning was mine. I miss my "This Thread > Cheese" one.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
"ab's of steeel"



















No, it's AB'S OF STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Yay! Glad to hear you got the hardware problems taken care of.

YaY!

The loops are now bereft of all air, and I am ready to move to phase (insert whatever number is should be) now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i'm amazed each time i see pictures of silentium. it is truly a piece of art.







glad to hear everything is work as it should.









Danke, I am greatly relieved.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McStuff* 
Syr, I got some modding stuff. Now I'm ready to drill and tap 6-32 holes









More modding, less posting!









Just kidding, McS.

I look forward to seeing what you create.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
wow it looks so cool love the orange cathode!

Thank you.

With the bronze windows, the lighting is muted so that it eminates a lambent and soft glow.... quite soothing...

I wasn't sure how it would turn out...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lambent Darkness 7* 
DUDE ! the tags are so insanely hilarious







"*** worthy" , "one hot momma of a case", pink floyd ???? LOL ...

OMG, ROFL!

Yeah, they got out of hand for a bit there.... but wildly entertaining...

Thanks for the tags, Guys!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiryu_Libra* 
the blue light on the top of the case it's real nice...









the reflection over the acrylic, that's a nice effect.....

Heyah, Shiryu.









The blue light on the top is actually a reflection of another cases' illumination.

Sorry, I know it is hard to tell what is what sometimes as the reflective quality of the black acrylic is insane: It shows everything, and can be confusing to look at in the wrong light.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clox* 
Excellent, this log has yet to be finished! I subscribed at the very beginning like most people and it's amazing, just like all of your builds to see the outcome after all the effort that has been put into this. Very inspiring and insightful. One thing I noticed though is that there is a crucial tag missing......

*"giant ugly bags of mostly water"*



















I love that Star Trek line....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 

Absolutely amazing.



[URL=http://www.overclock.net/tags..../www.overclock.net/tags.php?tag=acrylic[/URL]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spart* [URL=showthread.php?s=5bd08cb0a2becf66ff9a516b8d226d15&p=5149732#post5149732]


Wow. Syr. I'm stunned. This looks even better than I could have ever thought. Seriously.

Thanks for stopping by and taking a gander, Gents.

I am pleased that you like my little creation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spart* 
Stunning was mine. I miss my "This Thread > Cheese" one.

Awww... you took a bullet for me....?

Here, have a medkit.... and some pills.


----------



## ocZcc

Lol im surprised this thread is still going its brilliant









Josh


----------



## nategr8ns




----------



## kwudude

I just went on Google Earth and plugged in Syr's geographic latitude/longitude thingy, and guess what I find?

A field...beside an airport (in cal)


----------



## Mmansueto

Amazing work, syr. This is my favorite case of yours. Liquid chameleon is beautiful but this is insane. Awesome work man.


----------



## nategr8ns

stalker-fail


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwudude* 
I just went on Google Earth and plugged in Syr's geographic latitude/longitude thingy, and guess what I find?

A field...beside an *airport* (in cal)









...that is my "back door" escape route.


----------



## McStuff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
...that is my "back door" escape route.










Someone's been planning the zombie apocalypse for a while.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 

More modding, less posting!









Just kidding, McS.

I look forward to seeing what you create.









The tap is for my mod competition project. I might have to make a tapped mobo tray for Smoke on the Water because it would solve an issue I have.


----------



## Spart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kwudude*


I just went on Google Earth and plugged in Syr's geographic latitude/longitude thingy, and guess what I find?

A field...beside an airport (in cal)










It's an underground bunker!


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Who gonna clock(like the ghost in starcraft) it selft to discover the private bunker of Sir??????


----------



## kwudude

I thought he had a 3-door house?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwudude* 
I thought he had a 3-door house?

You want as few doors as possible in a nucular [sic] bunker. Each door is a potential weak spot. This revelation explains much.


----------



## Syrillian

...as for a Zombie apocalypse, nuclear fallout, and the general decline of Western Civilization... well... one can never be too prepared









Well, I finally have completed this project. I moved Silentium to my computer desk, and put Halcyon up on the bench.

Here are some images.

The new rig ready to do some digital-damage. All necessary files and programs have been moved over and installed.





















































, Syr.

Everything Zen.

_/\\_


----------



## McStuff

Good lookin' Syr.

I got L4D, and I look forward to killing zombies with you.


----------



## zlojack

Very nice stuff, Syr!!!


----------



## TnB= Gir

I'd hit that in a heart beat.


----------



## radodrill

Silentium looks Dang Sexah


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


Good lookin' Syr.

I got L4D, and I look forward to killing zombies with you.


AWESOME!

Let's overpopulate Hell with the damned!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Very nice stuff, Syr!!!


Thank you, zlojack.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I'd hit that in a heart beat.











Not without proper protection you aren't



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*












































































































































































Silentium looks Dang Sexah


Danke, Herr Radodrill.


----------



## Clox

Thanks again for the nine month ride, beautiful job. Looks so good in it's final resting place and glad to see the new hardware is working well. Have you had time to post any benchies yet?


----------



## wastedtime

Looking great Syr


----------



## skydeaner

Oh god. change of panties for me. First time i stumbled upon this all i saw was some feet making decisions. Now pics of the final product... and the wife is gonna wonder why i spooged.


----------



## repo_man

Syr, I'm really in love with, not only the case, but your desk as a whole. I envy that work/living space right there, amazing setup, the whole thing!









Needless to say, the case is utterly draw-dropping my friend, thank you (again) for taking us on the ride with you.


----------



## jeffries7

seeing that case just made my desk rise up at the front......i need some tissues


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


AWESOME!

Let's overpopulate Hell with the damned!


Reminds me of the saying: "Marines don't die, they go to hell and re-group."


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## kimosabi

I like your style there, Syrillian. Not dominant yet detailed. Mysterious but functional. Dark but apropriate.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## joemaniaci

Someone's an expert rifleman and pistol. . . man.


----------



## ocZcc

Awesome mate









Josh


----------



## bentleya

Good Job Syr, looks fantastic on the bench there. Was a shame i coud'nt of been a part of this thread a bit more like i was at the beaging.

Not to worry, i'm they for the next one







, top notch +







X 2

hope you had a great Christmas as well syr

cya bro !


----------



## zlojack

Syr, you were right about L4D!

I just got it today and I've been somewhat engulfed over the past 2 hours.

This could get messy









L4D
Dead Space
Crysis: Warhead
COD:WAW

All came to my house today...


----------



## Indignity

Sup guys!?!?!?!?!?!?

Didn't get to wish all of ya a Merry X-Mas, so I'll just wish you a Happy New Year now









Being a homebody here as usual.. Seen too many cars in the ditches on this Eve in past years









Be Safe & may 2009 be 20 times better than 2008!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Sup guys!?!?!?!?!?!?

Didn't get to wish all of ya a Merry X-Mas, so I'll just wish you a Happy New Year now









Being a homebody here as usual.. Seen too many cars in the ditches on this Eve in past years









Be Safe & may 2009 be 20 times better than 2008!










Happy New Year Indy!


----------



## nafljhy

happy new year guys!


----------



## Syrillian

Heyah, Indy, Repo and Naf, Zlo, oC, Bentleya, Joe, kimo!









Yes indeed! HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## McStuff

YouTube - Another one bites the dust Queen  



 
After a couple of sessions of me being stupid, I managed to leak on my precious rampage. And it's dead. Selling my wc gear and the rampage after rma to have a more "tame" rig. Probably a xigmatek hsf and a gb ud3p or something.

And in the mean time, NO L4D *sobs*


----------



## Syrillian

What PC are you using now, McS?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











What PC are you using now, McS?


My frankentop. It's a laptop that has a screen that's super borked, so I took it off and hooked it up to my 17" lcd. And it likes to freeze after ~45min of use. I think it's a RAM issue because I've gotten a non-windows blue screen saying something like "Memory Parity Error" or something.


----------



## Lambent Darkness 7

OMG guys







, a new member named himself after this case !!! Whoa ..

http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=78881

LOLZ







!!!


----------



## CyberDruid

I think that now makes this mod Legend.

(do not say _Epic_ in 2009)


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I think that now makes this mod Legend.

(do not say _Epic_ in 2009)


*Epic.*

Couldn't resist, sorry.


----------



## kimosabi

What a great appreciation.


----------



## Syrillian

Verily.

Thank you for the very generous sentiments, Gentlemen.









_/\\_


----------



## ocZcc

seeing as the most off topic thread in history is still going here is some more have a little look at my site that went live today







all hand coded and designed by me







www.g0studio.co.uk I hope you like it









Josh


----------



## Syrillian

Oh Wow, ocZ!

Are those Life Drawings your artwork?

Congratulations on the site.









P.S. You owe me 5-quid for advertising.









lol... j/k


----------



## ocZcc

Lol thanks







yes all the art is my own







the life drawing of just the male head is a self portrait and is the first one that i have ever done that looks remotely like me.

Incase you wanted to know i have been doing life drawings for over a year now but unfortunately only have 10 sessions left so hopefully i will get to do it at uni...

Josh


----------



## WBaS

Syrillian! The case looks amazing man. I've been without internet the past 3 weeks or so and I can't believe how well the case has come together. Just looking at the case inspires me to work on my own eventually. I tip my hat to you Syr.









EDIT: On a side note, I got Left 4 Dead for Xmas. However, I only have 56k and installing it through steam will take forever.







Will I be able to play without an internet connection?


----------



## nategr8ns

you can play single player against NPCs. The AI is actually pretty good.


----------



## McStuff

Damn I wish I could play l4d. It does look like I'll be able to get a hold of this board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813130180 used from someone locally. And ericeod is being kind enough to loan me the stock heatsink for the rampage so I can rma.


----------



## Monkmachine

Syrillian I hadn't noticed this mod of yours, I've been a big fan of your other projects and would just like to say congratulations on another top mod.

Thanks for your pics, all your mods have been excellent and this is another great one!

Bring on the next Syrillian MOD!


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Monkmachine.

I really appreciate the words.









Scarab is in the works at the moment, it is another long-term project.


----------



## coffeejunky

How's the new hardware been treating you. I take it your silence is a sign of satisfaction?


----------



## Syrillian

Greetings, Coffee









Indeed I am am very pleased with the new hardware compilation.

I will say that the 4870 x 2 is an amazing card, Vista is a great OS, the Rampage Formula is an OC'ers dream (in most cases), but when combined in CFX stability was questionable....

...I took a step back and traded perfomance numbers for daily hardware and driver stability.

Also note, that "user error" (and ignorance) is also a factor.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## sizeak

Woah CR said you did good work, but man, I am in AWE of that case *bows*

And you write elvish by the looks of it, either that or something that looks incredibly like it


----------



## Syrillian

...that was very gracious and kind of Mr. Rustler.









Thanks for the comments, Sizeak. Pardon my hubris, but this case is by far the favorite of the ones that I have built. It has enormous flexibility insofar as cooling options, and has the _potential _to house 2 independent systems (ala, Mozart TX). I really, really, really like it.









Yes, that is JRR Tolkiens, Tengwar. You have a good eye.


----------



## sizeak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*











...that was very gracious and kind of Mr. Rustler.









Thanks for the comments, Sizeak. Pardon my hubris, but this case is by far the favorite of the ones that I have built. It has enormous flexibility insofar as cooling options, and has the _potential _to house 2 independent systems (ala, Mozart TX). I really, really, really like it.









Yes, that is JRR Tolkiens, Tengwar. You have a good eye.



















Thought it was, I can actually write a little myself lol, now I feel slightly sad for admitting that. I've read, the Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, The silmarillion, Tales from the Perilour Realm, Unfinished Tales and the History of Middle Earth volumes 1 & 2 so far lol.

It is indeed a very nice looking case, When I saw it I was just like WOW. Not just because of the design but from the sheer workmanship you can see in the pictures, it looks so smooth ans shinny!! But its a very interesting desgin to.


----------



## Syrillian

Ah, another Tolkien fan.









And, Imho being able to script a little Tengwar is nothing to be sad about, rather "glad" would be more fitting.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Bump, just because this case is so awesome. Just pure sex.


----------



## aaronmonto

Absolutely incredible mod; that is by far the most attractive I've ever set eyes on. It does bring to mind the Mozart TX only in the way it brings Tt to shame. Congrats on the Silentium, respect, and ingenuity







.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks for the bump Brother John, and thank you, aaronmonto, for stopping by and taking a gander at one of my little projects.


----------



## mcnaryxc

Congrats on making the cover of CPU Magazine for June 2009! You deserve it!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Wow
























































:b and:

















































:ban d:


----------



## mcnaryxc

Sorry to double post, but I thought I'd post again rather than edit so then people on the home page could see.




























Again, congrats!


----------



## ltulod

hmm, that case looks good. I wonder if my abs canyon + 2 760i bigwater will match it.


----------



## nafljhy

congrats syr! its stunning as always! well deserved!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Stunning. The master has been officially noticed.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I'm so happy to hear of the recognition you're receiving - so well deserved.


----------



## nategr8ns

congrats syr







.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcnaryxc* 





































Congrats on making the cover of CPU Magazine for June 2009! You deserve it!











Wow! That was very cool of you to scan and post the pics.

Thank you very much.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Wow
























































:b and:

















































:ban d:



















































Much appreciated, Smashy.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ltulod* 
hmm, that case looks good. I wonder if my abs canyon + 2 760i bigwater will match it.









Yes, the ABS Canyon will, and then some.









... and one won't have to wait a year to actually use it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
congrats syr! its stunning as always! well deserved!
















Danke, Naf!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Stunning. The master has been officially noticed.



















It's kinda weird actually. Surreal. But, I am very happy and proud.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
I'm so happy to hear of the recognition you're receiving - so well deserved.

Thank you, my Brother in Arms.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nategr8ns* 
congrats syr







.

Cheers, Nate.


----------



## sizeak

Woah thats impressive, have the job offers started yet lol


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Sizeak.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Amazing Syrillian. Looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## kimosabi

Getting ones work in an enthusiast magazine is one of the best recognitions there is. I've sat down and drooled over your work so many times now I've lost count. Thanks for showing us your masterpieces, Syrillian! I bow before thee!


----------



## Indignity

Well deserved brother!!!!!









Don't let it get to your big head tho, cuz you have many more to build for us to look at!!!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Amazing Syrillian. Looks absolutely stunning!


Thank you, Karma. I am gratified that you feel as you do.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Getting ones work in an enthusiast magazine is one of the best recognitions there is. I've sat down and drooled over your work so many times now I've lost count. Thanks for showing us your masterpieces, Syrillian! I bow before thee!










Thank you for indulging me and my little hobby. Most other peeps (non-PC folk) that find out what I do in my spare time just kinda look at me like I'm from another planet









In earnest, I am pleased by your appreciation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


Well deserved brother!!!!!









Don't let it get to your big head tho, cuz you have many more to build for us to look at!!!










Lol. Only I know just how foolish and flawed I am...

....Hey! ... are you saying I have a fat head?!?!?









heh, j/k.










Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## afzsom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Thank you for indulging me and my little hobby. Most other peeps (non-PC folk) that find out what I do in my spare time just kinda look at me *like I'm from another planet*










You're not?


----------



## coffeejunky

Awww I was hoping they would picture the flying monkey butlers.
Anyway, grats on the front page, that's got to be something worth framing (if you have any wall space left that is).


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afzsom* 
You're not?



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Awww I was hoping they would picture the flying monkey butlers.
Anyway, grats on the front page, that's got to be something worth framing (if you have any wall space left that is).









Ah yes... my always faithful Monkey Butler. He is on vacation at the moment. Most likely in a tree, drunk on fermented fruit somewhere in Borneo.









Thanks for the grats.


----------



## zlojack

Many congratulations, Syr.


----------



## mcnaryxc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 









Wow! That was very cool of you to scan and post the pics.

Thank you very much.

Ya, no problem. I didn't actually scan the pictures. You can get a .pdf of CPU Magazine on their website. I just took screens and put them on here.

When I got my mail, I was like "Yes, a new issue of CPU." And then I looked at the cover and was like "OMG! That's Syr's case!" People were looking at me funny.







I just had to post it on here. The way the person wrote the article, it seems like they were very VERY impressed with your work.


----------



## Syrillian

Thanks again, Mcnary.

I have yet to receive the next issue, so I was all... "How the heck did he know"? Then you posted the cover.









Indeed, Mr. Trumble was very kind to me verbally. He did make a comment on the "artifact in an alien spacecraft" to me in an e-mail while we were working out the details.

I am truly honored. Truly.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zlojack* 
Many congratulations, Syr.

Thank you.


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Most other peeps (non-PC folk) that find out what I do in my spare time just kinda look at me like I'm from another planet









Yeah tell me about it. I work in a "macho" environment with plenty of noisy engines, greasemonkeys and barfighters. I got quite few laughs when they knew I was getting into casemodding and hardware. It took a bit of explaining and educating to help them understand. Now they only use the "financial" argument. I can live with that.


----------



## Syrillian

Heyah, Kimo.









Hah! The Macho guys (and Gals) sure are a funny lot. They make (friendly) jokes, and give their sideways glances in public.

But, on several occasions one of them will approach me in private and say something to the effect of, "I have this computer that is all [sic] fracked-up and I dunno what to do... can you help me?"

I help them to the best of my ability.


----------



## wastedtime

I cant stop drooling every single time I look at this build. I have read the logs several times over and over again.. just to learn some of the finer points in building using acrylic from the God of Acrylic himself.

If I may say so. This log for me is a how-to on Acrylic and Case modding by god himself.

Great job Syr. The article was well deserved.


----------



## Syrillian

Danke, Wasted.

Your words makel the frustrations and the various failures of the process worthwhile.


----------



## benfica101

Really nice Build Rep+1


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benfica101* 
Really nice Build Rep+1

Cheers, Broham!


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Congrats...I was just on my toilet reading about this mod and I'm all like "Syrillian? Holy ****! "


----------



## Syrillian

Hahahaha... on the toilet!









uh... I mean... ya know... oh, lol.









Thanks for the Congrats, Hardwater.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Wow
























































:b and:

















































:ban d:



















































What he said.

Seriously Sry, your builds make me... no, no I just can't sink that low. But you get the point.









You certainly deserved the cover. I don't know how you do what you do, but sure as hell, no one can do it like you do.


----------



## Syrillian

Heyah, tehpwn!









Thanks for stopping by and leaving such kind comments.


----------



## Blurred_Reality

That case is so beyond godly that I would literally pay you $1,000 to make one for me







lol

Seriously, you have created a masterpiece, I have never seen anything that comes close to that ungodly beast, you sir, are a official god in my eyes.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blurred_Reality* 
That case is so beyond godly that I would literally pay you $1,000 to make one for me







lol

Seriously, you have created a masterpiece, I have never seen anything that comes close to that ungodly beast, you sir, are a official god in my eyes.

Lullz, hey Syr, how big exactly is your head anymore? You absolutely must update your profile. Are the biceps still bigger than the noggin'?

In all seriousness, Blurred_Reality, Syrillian has the vision of well, a visionary (pardon the redundancy) and the ethic of an old-world craftsman creating the paramount effigy of his career with every piece he puts together.

Lol, not to mention, the attention to detail of a US Marine.


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Blurred Reality, and Thank you to you too Brother John.

I'm still exercising everyday, my vain attempt to keep time at bay, and gravity from claiming my perkiness. lol... It's hard being on the downhill side, but in some ways the journey is easier and less physically taxing.

All I want is a thatched roof hut, a beach and a margarita - Life would be complete.

Have a great weekend, Guys and Gals.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
"Thank you." to prosser13









It was over a Chat, tea and crumpets that we were discussing the merits of names and the relevance and impact that they have on the referenced object. "Silentium" was his call. Thanks Mang!

This is another custom case.









The PC hardware is not yet known, or whether I will be the end-user. I do know what cooling hardware will be used, but that is a tale for another day.

This project is about excess: Unbridled, unashamed PC debauchery; completely unecessary, and entirely bereft of conventional wisdom.

It is liquid cooling with extreme prejudice.

Thanks for your interest Gents.










Just a note from this...

Silentium was suggested by me because it's a translation from English to Latin of the word *Perfection*.

In the end, Syrillian has made it fit perfectly







The huge and obvious radiators fit the word "Silent" perfectly, and I don't really need to talk about the word "Perfect" in any of Syrillian's threads









It's a happy coincidence I guess, but it fits well









And bump for my favourite case mod here on Overclock.net by a master of acrylic and all things modding, as well as a genuinely amazing person.


----------



## Syrillian

Mr Prosser....

... you make me feel proud.

My gratitude to you.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Hey Syr, I was at Barnes and Noble with my wife last night and I was looking at Silentium on the cover of CPU Magazine. My wife came over to see what I was doing and said, "Hey, isn't that the case your friend from OCN built?" Turns out you're famous even among the ladies.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk* 
Hey Syr, I was at Barnes and Noble with my wife last night and I was looking at Silentium on the cover of CPU Magazine. My wife came over to see what I was doing and said, "Hey, isn't that the case your friend from OCN built?" Turns out you're famous even among the ladies.









I think you'll find that quote should be

"Turns out you're famous, even among the men







"


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


I think you'll find that quote should be

"Turns out you're famous, even among the men







"











Lol, I wasn't really thinking in that context when I typed that.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Hey Syr, I was at Barnes and Noble with my wife last night and I was looking at Silentium on the cover of CPU Magazine. My wife came over to see what I was doing and said, "Hey, isn't that the case your friend from OCN built?" Turns out you're famous even among the ladies.










That is so cool. I have to go to the local B&N now and see for myself! I know someone famous!


----------



## Syrillian

"infamous"

lol.










Thanks for stopping by guys.








working on a way to incorporate those gas struts....


----------



## meticadpa

Bump for the single greatest mod I've ever seen.

The acrylic work is just...phenomenal.


----------



## Syrillian

"Thank you", Meticadpa.

This one is still my favorite of the cases that I have made thus far.


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
"Thank you", Meticadpa.

This one is still my favorite of the cases that I have made thus far.










And I'd hope so too!









If this wasn't there'd be something wrong with you, although, all of your cases are needlessly amazing, so you've got a dificult choice.

Congrats again on having such amazing skills.

Also, when're we gonna see an update on Scarab?


----------



## Syrillian

Scarab is on hold for the Summer for a couple of reasons. First, my workspace has been taken from me as I needed space to store the second reason... I got a motorcycle, and I and I am spending a fair amount of time riding in the beautiful California weather.

I need to figure something out about the workspace that was never much to begin with.


----------



## woodpigeon4

I just looked through it again - simply amazing work - I have utmost respect for your case modding skills


----------



## aroc91

Haha, thread necromancy.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


I just looked through it again - simply amazing work - I have utmost respect for your case modding skills










Danke.









_/\\_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


Haha, thread necromancy.


----------



## bentleya

It's been a while since i had some time to post in here SYR, but congrats is in order, a bit late i know but anyways







great job


----------



## Syrillian

Bentleya!

Good to see you, Friend.









Thanks for stopping by and leaving your well-wishes.

L)


----------



## jpz

Syrillian, I don't know where to begin...

Two days ago I set out to read this entire thread in one sitting... needless to say, that didn't happen. Maybe if I had been better prepared(e.g. IV-drip and bed pan) I would not have had to leave my chair those few times.

Here I am at the end of my journey, having read 3955 posts(yes, when I said 'this entire thread' I meant all the off-topic stuff too!) and I am left completely and utterly speechless.

There are so many things I wish I could quote and comment on in this thread- but I doubt it would have ended well if I (ab)used the multi-quote feature across the hundreds of pages that make up this thread.

You don't need me to tell you that your work is top-notch and that you are an inspiration to us all- you already know that. What I will tell you instead is this: *Never forget * that you are a first-class modder and that you have (positively) influenced more people than you will ever know. Remember that for the rest of your life.

I love all the sliding and hinged parts! That is what (IMHO) sets Silentium apart from your previous work.

I have two questions for you- I'd like to know how you cut the grooves in the edges of your acrylic pieces for the carbon fiber sheets to slide in, and I'd also like to know how you made this piece:










The only way I can think of is that you had TAP do it with a CNC router/mill. I don't know how you could have possibly done that with the tools you own.

Thank you so much for sharing your work, and thanks in advance for any response!


----------



## Syrillian

Heya, Jpz.









Thank you for the complimentary words, and for taking the time to wade through my off-topic debacle that I call a work log.









I suppose that is what happens when something takes too long, other things edge their way in and take root... sometimes with a humorous outcome.

Indeed I made everything with my own hands and tools (with the exception of the hinges).

The piece in question was made on a router table like this (sans the guide):









...using a bit similar to this:









...using an "abstract box" similar to this (but with 3-enclosed sides):









1. Set up router with bit at desired depth
2. Use C-clamps to create an "abstract box"
3. Re-measure all tooling.
4. Rout away
5.









Care must be taken when placing pressure on the piece to be fabricated as when material is removed the piece becomes more pliable and susceptible to bending.

Again, thanks for taking the time to read my little piece of madness.


----------



## jpz

Ah, so the curves on those interior corners are the same radius as the bit you use? That's what had me stumped... I didn't know how you got such perfectly rounded corners.

What about the "T-slotted" pieces (as I believe you called them) for holding the carbon fiber?










It's mainly this piece that puzzles me... the slot does not extend the length of the entire panel:


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpz*


Ah, *so the curves on those interior corners are the same radius as the bit you use*? That's what had me stumped... I didn't know how you got such perfectly rounded corners.


Precisely.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpz*


What about the "T-slotted" pieces (as I believe you called them) for holding the carbon fiber?











The groove shown above was cut with this saw:









The 1/8" thickness of the blade is what becomes the width of the groove, and the height of the blades protuberance becomes the depth of the groove.

I use the locking guide to ensure the groove is true and straight.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpz*


It's mainly this piece that puzzles me... the slot does not extend the length of the entire panel:











Same as above: the piece is cut while standing vertically.


----------



## jpz




----------



## TnB= Gir

MUST MAKE IT TO 200 PAGES/4k replies! (20 posts per page layout)

That and everyone on OCN needs to see this piece of art.


----------



## biltong

DUDE! MOAR FANS NAO!

Epic case. Love the lighting, though I'm not such a fan of the chunky outside and fans when they're off :/

Hey, only 38 posts to go


----------



## CyberDruid

Dare I say _Epic_?


----------



## Syrillian

Please do. A compliment of that nature from the Maestro would fuel my modding-motor for many moons to come.










I feel embarassed at times for having such pride in a physical object, but I really, really, really like this case. After so many efforts I feel like I _finally _got it right (for me).

I may be stuffing it with new hardware this year. yay!


----------



## voigts

I just looked through the better part of this log and i have to say I'm overwhelmed at the amount of time and attention to detail spent on this case. I really need to read up and learn more when it comes to polishing acrylic as I'm a novice at best when it comes to that.

You know you have done well on a project when you get done and a year later still are satisfied with it.


----------



## Syrillian

"Thank you", Voigts.

I am honored that a person of your build-conscious quality would see fit to read through my thread.


----------



## voigts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


"Thank you", Voigts.

I am honored that a person of your build-conscious quality would see fit to read through my thread.











Oh come on now. You definitely spent more time and attention to detail than I did. 397 pages and 142,439 hits speak for themselves.

I will say though, and I'm sure you can echo this sentiment, that one disadvantage of being a perfectionist is that while everyone else looks at your work, you look at it and see every little minute flaw.


----------



## Nostrano

Crush him with your Biceps!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*




















Crush him with your Biceps!


and post a picture of you doing so


----------



## Syrillian

Lol. .... You silly monkeys.


----------



## Nostrano

I'm innocent... crush him!


----------



## Thedark1337

Best case mod ever









You truly are a god of acrylic


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


I'm innocent... crush him!


Man-hug inbound!










(no ****







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


Best case mod ever









You truly are a god of acrylic


















.... "thank you", Dark.

I _blame_ it on The Maestro (aka CyberDruid) and his willingness to share, mentor and tutor me through the years.


----------



## Nostrano

Was nice knowing you meti... you aint going to survive


----------



## nafljhy

i see syr going after both of you.. :x


----------



## Nostrano

I would say that i'm not afraid as i'm across the pond....

I has a feeling he could swim that far


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. yea he could!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Or just use his acrylic yacht... duh.


----------



## Thedark1337

^ No.

It would be a carbon fiber yacht with acrylic accents.... Duh.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Or an acrylic sail boat with carbon fiber sails?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Or an acrylic sail boat with carbon fiber sails?










It would have to be kevlar weave sails.


----------



## Thedark1337

Or Carbon fiber sail boat with Kevlar Sails and Acrylic controls


----------



## sizeak

Boat? He could just hover on a cushion of pure awesomeness...


----------



## Syrillian

Oooooh... all this talk of boats is making my little dream awaken.

I have this fantasy where I have a high-tech yacht that has all the creature comforts, a great GPS system, self-sailing system and a well-stocked galley.... oh! and some firepower in case of pirates or zombies.

The ship of fool would sail away from port to port.

*dreams*


----------



## Volvo

Syr, may I know what fans you are using in this build? 
The black bearing covers look so smooth!


----------



## Syrillian

The fans are Panaflos and Scythes.

The black backing is a small cosmetic mod done with black contact paper.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


The fans are Panaflos and Scythes.

The black backing is a small cosmetic mod done with black contact paper.











I see.
The fans look stunner man!!!


----------



## Syrillian

"Thank you", Volvo.


----------



## floodx

Holy Crap Syr! This is absolutely beautiful! I'm sure you've already received truck loads of praise for this in the past year and a half, but here's some more! lol

Not to sound creepy, but my favorite part of this whole work log was the background peaks into your workshop. It looks like a modder's heaven! That and your vast array of tools is enough to make me drool all over my keyboard!









P.S. A video walkthrough of your workshop would probably be the coolest things ever! Just sayin'...


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, Floodx.









Heh...yar... me cave has some odd things lying around... I sure hope I cleaned up and/or removed any incriminating items.









There was a video that I made awhile ago, but not much can be seen as I live in the dark. A true cave. If you are interested I can find it and post it.


----------



## GOTFrog

I hate you, you acrylic god you. your mods so so epic


----------



## srsparky32

really beautiful. good job


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I hate you, you acrylic god you. your mods so so epic


Dawwwwwww...

I hate you too, Frog. <3



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *srsparky32* 
really beautiful. good job

Very kind of you to say so, Sparky (I realise that I mis-spelled your name, but that is what I refer to you in my mind when I see your posts.... I hope you don't mind).









Thanks for taking a look and leaving a comment, Gents.


----------



## meticadpa

Epic.

This is just like Da Vinci's "Virgin of the Rocks" (or indeed any fabulous piece of art) for me: every time you look at it, you can find something new and wonderful to gaze upon.


----------



## Syrillian

Thank you, dear Meti.









Soon(ish), I will be doing a hardware upgrade for my primary rig. This will provide the perfect opportunity to do a full-clean of this case.


----------



## Lord Xeb

This thing is just bad ass!! ;_; Wish it were mine!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Rest in Peace syrillian, you truly are a modding god now.


----------



## NFL

This build is the reason my rig even exist today. One day, I'll finish it too. Thank you Syrillian for being my inspiration.


----------



## SmasherBasher

This was always my favorite.

Now it is immortalized alongside his memory.

Mod on, brother. Rest in peace.

Heart = broken.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;14611266*
> This build is the reason my rig even exist today. One day, I'll finish it too. Thank you Syrillian for being my inspiration.


Same here, this beautiful case motivated me to pick up my current case and have a go at modding. I hope that someday, I can get anywhere near his level of craftsmanship.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14611303*
> This was always my favorite.
> 
> Now it is immortalized alongside his memory.
> 
> Mod on, brother. Rest in peace.
> 
> Heart = broken.


Same here, although obsidian was perfection, I always thought this was the best work he'd done.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14626479*
> Same here, this beautiful case motivated me to pick up my current case and have a go at modding. I hope that someday, I can get anywhere near his level of craftsmanship.
> 
> Same here, although obsidian was perfection, *I always thought this was the best work he'd done.*


Which is why we retrieved it from his house when we made the trip to his memorial. Believe me when I say it is every bit as legendary in person as it is in photos. It is in approximately 95% of its original condition. The only thing we noticed wrong with it is that one of the feet has come unglued. I suspect this happened in transit to my home from Santa Rosa.

Here are some pics of it at my house on the workbench.





































Let me tell you something. Case OEMs could learn a thing or 2. This thing is an absolute tank. Every detail was perfected when it was built. Nothing, absolutely NOTHING was half-assed when Master Syrillian built this. For now it sits in my closet awaiting the trip to Alabama where Repo_Man will take posession of it. I think it's fitting that he gets the case he helped bring to life back when Syrillian built it.

Just thought I'd give a quick update on the status of this. Didn't want anyone to think it had been destroyed / scrapped / damaged.


----------



## repo_man

When I get it I'm going to mod those hinges. He wanted them smooth and the ones I made ended up not fitting. It'll be just perfect for Syr.


----------



## Alecthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14735870*
> Let me tell you something. Case OEMs could learn a thing or 2. This thing is an absolute tank. Every detail was perfected when it was built. Nothing, absolutely NOTHING was half-assed when Master Syrillian built this. For now it sits in my closet awaiting the trip to Alabama where Repo_Man will take posession of it. I think it's fitting that he gets the case he helped bring to life back when Syrillian built it.
> 
> Just thought I'd give a quick update on the status of this. Didn't want anyone to think it had been destroyed / scrapped / damaged.


When looking at Syr's mods, I often felt like he could teach a class on this stuff. That would have been a course worth taking.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man;14747303*
> When I get it I'm going to mod those hinges. He wanted them smooth and the ones I made ended up not fitting. It'll be just perfect for Syr.


Take good care of it repo, you have one of the few masterpieces that syrillian completed. If some members were to receive it I think they would frame it haha


----------



## SmasherBasher

You should have seen us pack it in bubble wrap when we moved it. We were scared to touch it. It's still here in San Diego for now. No exact time frame of when we will hook up to change ownership, but until then, rest assured it is in the best of care packed away in my 300 square foot walk in closet.


----------



## flamingoyster

Legendary. Truly Legendary.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I wasn't part of the site when this was built, but I'm glad to see that it's being brought back and given a second chance.

I'm quite a car guy, and seeing this empty, dusty case reminds me of the "Where are they now?" articles you sometimes see. The type where the writer finds an old famous trophy-winning showcar in a barn, covered in dust and dirt, with the drivetrain and interior missing, just... forgotten.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14777102*
> I wasn't part of the site when this was built, but I'm glad to see that it's being brought back and given a second chance.
> 
> I'm quite a car guy, and seeing this empty, dusty case reminds me of the "Where are they now?" articles you sometimes see. The type where the writer finds an old famous trophy-winning showcar in a barn, covered in dust and dirt, with the drivetrain and interior missing, just... forgotten.


This guy definitely wasn't forgotten or ill taken care of.

A tad dusty, but the hardware was still sitting around, just waiting to go into a new custom case of his (Haven.)


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14777459*
> This guy definitely wasn't forgotten or ill taken care of.
> 
> A tad dusty, but the hardware was still sitting around, just waiting to go into a new custom case of his (Haven.)


Ah. I guess it was a bad comparison, then. It was just what came to mind when I saw it.


----------



## Canis-X

WOW, just read through this entire thread. Took me 2+ days to do it too. Truly an awesome blend of work-log and camaraderie!! I guess that since I never conversed with Syr while he was alive and active here I felt a strong need to get to know him through his build logs to see why he was thought of as being such a great guy and I now feel that I have a much better understanding of what made him and his work great!!

Truly amazing and truly a blessed individual! I wonder how he is coming along with is first custom built case for God since he arrived in heaven.....you know God probably hit him up for it as soon as he got to the pearly gates.









R.I.P. Syr, you are an inspiration to me!!

On a side note; what is the status of this case? Did it make it to Repo yet? If so, what are the plans for it? I would love to see it again (up and running) in all of it's glory in its new home.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> On a side note; what is the status of this case? Did it make it to Repo yet? If so, what are the plans for it? I would love to see it again (up and running) in all of it's glory in its new home.


Yep, Repo has it and is getting to work on it, he has a build log up here -
http://www.overclock.net/t/1155188/repo-and-the-wonder-of-syrillians-silentium-yes-you-read-that-right/0_20
Basically its just a case of smoothing the hinges with bondo, painting them, fixing a couple of things and getting a working system back in there as funds allow.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*
> 
> Yep, Repo has it and is getting to work on it, he has a build log up here -
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1155188/repo-and-the-wonder-of-syrillians-silentium-yes-you-read-that-right/0_20
> Basically its just a case of smoothing the hinges with bondo, painting them, fixing a couple of things and getting a working system back in there as funds allow.


Indeed. And like I said in my log, I'll get some pics up today. I've finished the hinges and have put my modest PC in it for now.


----------



## Canis-X

Thank you both for sharing that link with me.....and thank you Repo for giving Sry's case a new home!!


----------



## svthomas

This man was, and still _is_, an inspiration. I wasn't fortunate enough to have known him, but I am truly thankful he chose to entomb part of himself on these forum walls.


----------



## repo_man

A *long* overdue bump, I believe. I've re-read this long 3 or 4 times while renovating Silentium to double check what Syr used, how it was setup, what parts I need, etc and every time I end up reading pages beyond the info I need. Such good times here in this thread. It was an _adventure_ to watch, comment on, and be a part of.









So, the link above of my build log is still active, and I'm putting a complete system in it (finally). The biggest thing is I'm taking it to *Quakecon 2014* this year in Dallas. So if you're around Texas in July, please stop by, see the case, and say hey to ol "hobag" here.









_/\_


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

It makes me happy every time I see one of Syr's threads near the top of my subscription list








Very glad to see his works of art are still together. Wish I was going to Quakecon just to see this beast in person!


----------

